# España - One photo every post



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Salamanca /central Spain/


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Woah!! Hope you can keep this up, Spain seems like a beautiful country.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool, Salamanca is awesome!

I saw the ones about Italy and France and thought it was a nice idea kay:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, the club is expanding. Surely three countries that could offer years of pics without never being fed up.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Toledo/central Spain/


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ That's cool. I really like the pine trees.

Can't wait until you post the "pueblos blancos" of Andalusia.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Santander/ north Spain/


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice pictures!!! but this last of santander could be better. Anyway good job.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Úbeda/south Spain/Andalucía/


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Zazo, what about adding a map to each picture? For people from abroad it would be much easier to locate the place


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey! what's going on here? :gaah:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry i haven´t been able to conetc to the internet, but everyone can post pics here!
La Granja de San Ildefonso(Segovia) /central Spain/This is the little Versailles.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Vigo/north Spain/


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Sevilla/south Spain/Andalucia/


----------



## ALYSKANDER (Mar 1, 2007)

Alicante (Mediterranean coast of Spain) skyline by night










Location: http://maps.google.es/maps?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES239ES239&q=ALICANTE&um=1&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Hahaha slow down! Now this is much more than a photo a day guys


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeahh! only one pic everyday! everyone can post pics but only a pic! if someone have already post a pic, none can post another in that day, except if there are days with no pics


----------



## ALYSKANDER (Mar 1, 2007)

^^OK! Sorry!

No post pics tomorrow!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

This thread is a great idea!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh wow, I absolutely love Spain. The best country from a visitor's point of view in continental Europe for my money. There is so much variety in architecture to landscape that you can explore so much history in such short distances. I absolutely love the Balleric Islands and Andulucia in particular.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Segovia/Central Spain/The castle of the city, called Alcazar


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Monasterio de San Lorenzo del Escorial?
Las Islas Cíes y Ons?
El centro de Madrid?
CTBA?
Valladolid?
Valle del Lozoya?
Centro de Valencia?
Sevilla?
Monasterio de Piedra?
Hayedos de Madrid y Guadalajara?

Ains....


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice castle... I would choose it as my residence


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I've never seen pics of Salamanca or Úbeda, they look really beautiful.
This thread is great to get to know some of the lesser known cities in Spain.
Keep up the good work kay:


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

The picture from Sevilla is amazing :drool: and the rest too of course, the Alcazar is also gorgeous, and La Granja and... ooh :bow: keep 'em coming!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> El Monasterio de San Lorenzo del Escorial?
> Las Islas Cíes y Ons?
> El centro de Madrid?
> CTBA?
> ...


Postéalas, aunque yo iniciara el hilo cualquiera puede seguirlo, eso es lo bueno..., entre varios se pueden encontrar más fotos interesantes


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

^^
Si permetes, posto unas de mis fotos de Espa��na también.
Quiero el hilo, hay muchas cosas impresionantes.

Albaicin quarter of Granada, Analucia as seen from the Alhambra.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

That quartier is fantastic! it's a magical view


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you so much, great perspective over there


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

zazo said:


> Postéalas, aunque yo iniciara el hilo cualquiera puede seguirlo, eso es lo bueno..., entre varios se pueden encontrar más fotos interesantes


No tengo fotos mias, o quizás alguna de ellas si la tenga, pero en un CD de muchos...:lol: no quiero violar el copyright.... :S


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Álava's county/north Spain/typical landscape


----------



## Calabrese (Apr 30, 2007)

^^

Simply stunning, as well as awesome views from Alhambra, in Granada.

Marvelous thread, keep up with it.


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Banco de España, central Madrid


----------



## Warlog (Dec 13, 2005)

*MÁLAGA.*

*Málaga, views of Paseo del Parque, town hall, cathedral, aduana (custom house), and Gibralfaro castle. On the shores of the Mediterranean Sea, it´s the capital city of the touristic region known as Costa del Sol.*​







Thanks Calabrese for your translation.
PD: sergioib, we got here neck to neck​


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, just a few seconds away! Beautiful picture, though!


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

ya que os habéis lanzado , estaría bien que las fotos posteadas tuvieran un minimo de calidad artística , hay algunas malas malas dignas de turista, con señales de tráfico por enmedio o farolas... hay archivos con fotos buenas tipo corbis o photonet donde se pueden encontrar fotos decentes, sino mejor no poner nada porque al lado del hilo francés y el italiano sobretodo estamos quedando un poco mal vaya. solo una sugerencia. saludos


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

*Olite/Navarra/Spain*










*"Navarre shall be the wonder of the world..."* (W. Shakespeare. "Love's Labour's Lost")


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

The blue towers remind me a bit of Disneys Cinderella Castle or something like that.
The location of the castle - right in the middle of the town on a square - is quite uncommon.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Guys, this is Zazo's thread. You should ask him permission before posting anything.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

frozen said:


> *OLITE - NAVARRE*
> 
> *"Navarre shall be the wonder of the world..."* (W. Shakespeare. "Love's Labour's Lost")


Very nice indeed, but is it 100% genuine? It looks as if those towers have been rebuilt in more recent years, am I wrong?


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

:lol: On Almodovar's own world probably yes, he comes from La Mancha.


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

Cañon de Rio Lobos - Castilla y León - Provincia de Soria
Location: in the eastern part


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Fantastic view!! I never knew this to exist!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

San Sebastián-Donostia/Basque Country/Spain


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Preciosa imagen... pero nada q no llego nunca a tiempo para poner yo unaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

aby, we're on an international forum 

San Sebastián is pure eye candy, one of the loveliest cities on the atlantic coast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

aby_since82 said:


> ^^ Preciosa imagen... pero nada q no llego nunca a tiempo para poner yo unaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Avientu said:


> San Sebastián is pure eye candy, one of the loveliest cities on the atlantic coast.


What about Santander?:bash::bash: :lol::lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ he did say "one of", i'm sure he was thinking of Santander as "one of" the others! 

Great pic by the way, I will be visiting Donostia-San Sebastian in May, should I learn Basque? Will people attack me if I speak to them in Spanish? :laugh:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ Yes, Santander too. From the atlantic regions I would choose Santiago de Compostela, Oviedo, Santander and San Sebastián as the prettiest cities (maybe Vitoria-Gasteiz too). On the second league: Vigo, La Coruña, Gijón and Bilbao :lol:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Great pic by the way, I will be visiting Donostia-San Sebastian in May, should I learn Basque? Will people attack me if I speak to them in Spanish? :laugh:


So are you finally coming to the Wild North? You can speak French, some Spanish... cut the crap, you cannot be British! 

Basque is not the native tongue of most of the Basques as it's a really hard language but it's pretty used in San Sebastian (not that much in Vitoria or Bilbao). Don't worry cause speaking Spanish has no kind of political connotation (at least in the context of a tourist) and Basques are really friendly.

However I always like to learn a few words of every place I visit, as it's extremely appreciated by the locals. Some basic Basque words would be 'kaixo' (Hello), 'agur' (goodbye), 'eskerrikasko' (thank you) and 'mesedez' (please). And don't worry if you see the word 'eta' everywhere because it means 'and'.

By the way, San Sebastian is a truly beauty. I would place it in my top3 of Spanish cities without any doubt.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Avientu said:


> aby, we're on an international forum
> 
> San Sebastián is pure eye candy, one of the loveliest cities on the atlantic coast.


I Know Aventiuuu... i know :sleepy: but i only wanted that the spaniards understand me, because i can not speak english very well.


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

Alcalá de Henares (Madrid) Ancient university. Façade built in the early sixteenth century.

















from flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

San Donato / Navarra / Spain 



















From Flickr.com

http://www.flickr.com/photos/galloso/444339674/sizes/o/


----------



## Douro (Jan 6, 2008)

frozen said:


> San Donato / Navarra / Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best pics ever:applause:

Thanks


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of the Spanish autonomous communities are so big that I wonder... wouldn't it better to show another map and try to put some pics from ALL the provinces? I think it would be clearer to see the exact locations and the whole country would be represented. I don't know, it's just an idea kay:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

runi said:


> Some of the Spanish autonomous communities are so big that I wonder... wouldn't it better to show another map and try to put some pics from ALL the provinces? I think it would be clearer to see the exact locations and the whole country would be represented. I don't know, it's just an idea kay:


Good idea. Spain is the second largest country in Europe behind France.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

frozen said:


> Good idea. Spain is the second largest country in Europe behind France.


I think that Russia is bigger, Ukraine too! 

More great pics by the way, can we have some pics of ugly Spain? I don't know where this would be, somebody once told me that Ciudad Real was not too beautiful.


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ your requests are orders for me:



















A portion of the Benidorm coastline and skyline, Alicante province, Comunitat Valenciana. I think it's ugly enough 

From flickr.com by D. Delgado

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddoble/2144478396/


----------



## sdf11 (Nov 12, 2006)

Very Nice images...

Very good Idea!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I think that Russia is bigger, Ukraine too!



Russia is not a proper european country. Anyway, is the second largest in EU


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Its the second in 15-EU, but nowadays, nope. Ukraine is the biggest, then France and then, we, Spain.


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

Butrón Castle, in Gatica, near Bilbao (País Vasco)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

weird said:


> Its the second in 15-EU, but nowadays, nope. Ukraine is the biggest, then France and then, we, Spain.



EU= european union. Does Ukraine belongs to it? No.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice castle, never heard of it before.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Okey, now i would prefer (and everyone) to post pics of every province, not 2 thousand of the same area, tenemos mucho tiempo para poner fotos de donde queramos, así que mejor intercalar zonas etc....supongo que me entendeis.


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

weeee i love that castillo


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

zazo said:


> Okey, now i would prefer (and everyone) to post pics of every province, not 2 thousand of the same area, tenemos mucho tiempo para poner fotos de donde queramos, así que mejor intercalar zonas etc....supongo que me entendeis.


Ok, next mine will be of Comunidad de Madrid, under represented here. Is ok?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

BLACK LEGEND said:


> Ok, next mine will be of Comunidad de Madrid, under represented here. Is ok?


Andalucia has got only one pic, like Extremadura, Baleares,Galicia,La Rioja or Asturias


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

^^
Yes, and the thread has only 1month. Why this obsession in Spain that all have to being balanced?
The only limit should be post beutifuls pics, no more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Because seems to be the fairest. Although have to admit that I wasn't


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

frozen said:


> Península de Formentor (Mallorca)/Balearic Islands/Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a dramatic & beautiful picture. I've seen it many many times and still amazes me. The beach on the other side of the peninsula is very nice as well.


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Madrid


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

The cross is 150 meters hight, 300 from the cript. The photo is from flickr.

@ frozen, im searching pictures from Extremadura and La Rioja


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Two horrible sights in Benidorm and the last picture, bring on the beautiful sites again!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
:laugh:

Salamanca anyone?


----------



## growingup (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is my contribution...
*Ronda, Málaga.*








Just get to know a little better this place...
*The Rio Guadalevín runs through the city, dividing it in two and carving out the steep El Tajo canyon upon which the city is perched.* Ronda was first settled by the early Celts, but its Roman and then Moorish rulers are reflected most prominently in its architecture. The forces of Catholic Spain took control of the town in 1485.
Three bridges, Puente Romano ("Roman Bridge", also known as the Puente San Miguel), Puente Viejo ("Old Bridge", also known as the Puente Arabe or "Arab Bridge") and Puente Nuevo ("New Bridge"), span the canyon. The term "nuevo" is a bit of a misnomer, since this bridge was completed in 1793. The Puente Nuevo is the tallest of the bridges, *towering 120 meters above the canyon floor*, and all three serve as some of the city's most impressive features.
Another important site in Ronda is the *Plaza de Toros, the oldest bullfighting ring in Spain that is still used*, albeit infrequently. It was built in 1784 in the Neoclassical style by the architect José Martin de Aldehuela, who also designed Puente Nuevo.
The partially intact baños árabes ("Arab baths") are found below the city and date back to the 13th and 14th centuries.
*Ernest Hemingway and Orson Welles resided in Ronda for many years*, and both wrote about its beauty, contributing to its popularity.
*Hemingway's For Whom the Bell Tolls* describes the murder of Nationalist sympathizers early in the Spanish Civil War by being thrown from cliffs in a Castillian village, allegedly based on the killings that took place on Ronda's cliffs of El Tajo by the Republican forces.










I apologize but I love so much this place, that I have to left here an *video made from an helicopter* that shows how majestic this city is... I hope you can forgive me, is just one minute and a half... :S


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

120 meters? :eek2:


----------



## growingup (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, Federicoft... The celts, around two thousand years ago looked for a safe place to settle a new town, and they decided to build it above cliffs and a canyon.. That's what makes so impressive this town, the place where it's located. The reason why I posted the video too is to show the "New Bridge (1793)" in full size, because in that picture it doesn't appear completely.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ronda is a beautiful town, I was there for a few days in 2004. It seems to have a microclimate which has far more rainfall than the surrounding areas. :dunno:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

It's impressive to see all these buildings on the edge of the cliff, a bit like in Cuenca.


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

growingup said:


> Yeah, Federicoft... The celts, around two thousand years ago looked for a safe place to settle a new town, and they decided to build it above cliffs and a canyon..


hmmmm, the Iberian Celts seem to chase Federicoft everywhere :lol:

A little off topic about the vid growingup posted, it's part of a TV series that I'd like to recommend, which show pictures from above and at street level of numerous Andalusian cities and regions. The music (and the comments for those who understand them) may be a bit outlandish, but you can always switch off the sound  there're some of them in youtube, and I've got a list with some (a lot of) examples for those who're interested:


Córdoba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihV5lJqYCHc
Málaga: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50vUZ17E56A
Baeza: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRSe7jUBFpk
Seville 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLAsoNknV0U
Seville 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ82y9oKl2w
Jerez: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQoy3lgksAA
Cádiz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g84pEehRgm0
Jaén: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIn-wIgWPXM
Alpujarras: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27WrNmrqT1Q
Granada 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8EzmgV9810
Granada 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZel1D_8q0
Sierra de Cazorla: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGB9opWCyKs
Zahara: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThoQ18YevYc
Carmona: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STtnWUJcJYM
Úbeda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRKL-_2pJdY
Grazalema: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR5x9xHI23Y
Aracena: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPj1dYBGvtM
Casares: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXEyCT1XaLU
Arcos (my favourite): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he9ckxX73gA
Vejer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCeZkBhePM
Écija: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV16GX0qY9E
Almería: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHpMyoaOkMY
Ronda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1KfoVaF04U
Cabo de Gata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe4-tpihUTs
Montefrío: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24emisHDMbw
Tabernas desert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iW9olA39_E
Antequera: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08KatDUqLh4
Tarifa beaches: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5rplxjwkpM


I frankly think it's really worth to see, couldn't find a better way to know a country's landscape, aside from visiting it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/320822594/sizes/o/

Frpm flickr.com


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

growingup said:


>


Even if it's just a cheap touristic video, I must admit that it makes the city looks gorgeous (and the way it is filmed gives it sort of a Lord of the Ring vibe)


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

eklips said:


> Even if it's just a cheap touristic video, I must admit that it makes the city looks gorgeous (and the way it is filmed gives it sort of a Lord of the Ring vibe)


The Spaniards are fond of filming their country from the air.

There's the infamous "La Mirada Mágica" about the Basque Country (I do possess the DVDs about the French Basque Country, we really should do the same thing in the whole France).


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

*Madrid Barajas Airport - Madrid*


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

Great photo of Madrid-Barajas' airport! I realy love Madrid.

I want to see here (I hope soon) a photo of San Sebastian , wonderful Spanish city


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Sky_Line said:


> Great photo of Madrid-Barajas' airport! I realy love Madrid.
> 
> I want to see here (I hope soon) a photo of San Sebastian , wonderful Spanish city



yeah, problaby the most beautiful Spanish city


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

frozen said:


> San Sebastián-Donostia/Basque Country/Spain





Sky_Line said:


> .
> 
> I want to see here (I hope soon) a photo of San Sebastian , wonderful Spanish city


It was posted


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

frozen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/320822594/sizes/o/
> 
> Frpm flickr.com


Amazing castle. When was it built?


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Ronda is one of my favourite Spanish villages/towns. 

Now I will add another lovely place, this time in the North Coast. Cudillero is a nice fishing village with a particular urbanism. It's very close to my hometown.

*Cudillero, Asturias, Spain*


















Pic from Panoramio


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

^^

Estaba pensando en colgar justo una foto de Cudillero!:nuts: :lol:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

frozen said:


> Estaba pensando en colgar justo una foto de Cudillero!


Haha. You read my mind.



sapmi said:


> Amazing castle. When was it built?


 I guess Frozen forgot to say where it is. It's Palacio de la Aljafería in Zaragoza/Saragossa. It was built in the 11th century.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Stifler said:


> It was built in the 11th century.


Wow, it's very well preserved considering it was built so long ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Stifler said:


> I guess Frozen forgot to say where it is. It's Palacio de la Aljafería in Zaragoza/Saragossa. It was built in the 11th century.


Yep, exactly. I load three pics of this castle/palace in 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18449981#post18449981


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Giri said:


> The Spaniards are fond of filming their country from the air.
> 
> There's the infamous "La Mirada Mágica" about the Basque Country (I do possess the DVDs about the French Basque Country, we really should do the same thing in the whole France).



In Catalunya also exist this type of documental... "*Catalunya des de l´aire*", 

Barcelona part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adzOltiCP0M

"*Pirineus from the air"* : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc103ub4ASs with french parts in occitan.aranes language

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29GNVbUzsPQ


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Great stuff mates, keep the fantastic work


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

I remember myself sitting in one of those terraces in Cudillero devouring a delicious prawn omelette :eat:


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cadaqués*
(Catalonia-Spain)



















Source: www.panoramio.com


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*besalu*










Love Spain, it is the most beautiful country.


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

A typical Andalusian white town: *Casares*.

Population: 4,051 
Location: Costa del sol, Málaga province


















From flickr.com by David-sm


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Chriszwolle said:


> Cool, i've been there (last picture).  absolutely stunning area, and not packed with tourists (yet).


Well, It's a mountain, XD Even in Mallorca tourists don't massively go for a hike :lol:

Anyway, I went to the central pirenees in autumn time and it was amazing. All those yellow and green colours were truly beautiful :drool:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Torre de Hércules (Tower of Hercules) / La Coruña / Galicia / Spain*


photo by Antonio Torres



From wikipedia:
_The Tower of Hercules (Torre de Hércules), is an ancient Roman lighthouse located on a peninsula about 1.5 miles (2.4 kilometers) of the center of the city of A Coruña, Galicia, in present-day northwestern Spain. The lighthouse is almost 1900 years old, standing 185 feet (57 meters) high, overlooking the North Atlantic coast of Spain. It is the oldest active Roman lighthouse in the world.

Through the millennia many mythical stories of its origin have been told. According to a myth that blends Celtic and Greco-Roman elements, the hero Hercules slew the giant tyrant Geryon after three days and three nights of continuous battle. Hercules then—in a Celtic gesture— buried the head of Geryon with his weapons and ordered that a city be built on the site. The city, Brigantia to the Romans, came to be called “Crunya”. The lighthouse atop a skull and crossbones representing the buried head of Hercules’ slain enemy appears in the coat-of-arms of A Coruña._


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

weird said:


> Its the second in 15-EU, but nowadays, nope. Ukraine is the biggest, then France and then, we, Spain.


Actually Denmark is the "biggest" country in the EU if you count Greenland and the Faroes wich belongs to the kindgom of Denmark.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Palma, Mallorca. Es Baluard museum.










I love the colours of this picture


----------



## krone23 (Feb 3, 2008)

Palma de Mallorca ( 400.000h) Balearic islands:


----------



## Nou Moles (Jan 28, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Cool, i've been there (last picture).  absolutely stunning area, and not packed with tourists (yet).


Well, but in summer the way is crossed by much people and in August it has enough people who arrive until the cascade "Cola de caballo" (horse's tail)


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

@ Krone: reduce the size, :gaah:


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Frias / Burgos*
















From flickr.com


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

^^

Such a beautiful place! Where in Burgos is that?


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

here


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

In two weeks I'll be in Granada again for 6 weeks. Unfortunately a picture already has been posted today, otherwise I'd post a Granada one I took.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Frias is amazing!! LOok at the castle!! it seems as if it was going
to fall down!


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Lagunas de Ruidera (Ciudad Real / Albacete) - Castilla la Mancha




















Flickr / Elmario


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

^^
¡Parece una playa paradisiaca! Nice pic, thank you!


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Hoces del Duraton / Segovia*
















From flickr.com


----------



## Canalero (Dec 23, 2007)

I like Spain, is a great country.


:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Magnificent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Picos De Europa mountains / Asturias, Cantabria and Castilla y León

In the extreme central north of Spain










_
The Picos de Europa (literally: "Peaks of Europe") is a range of mountains some 20 km inland from the northern coast of Spain, located in the Autonomous Communities of Asturias, Cantabria and Castilla-León, forming part of the Cantabrian Mountains. The most widely-accepted origin for the name is that they were the first sight of Europe for the ships arriving from America[1].
It consists of three major massifs - Central, Eastern and Western (also known as the Picos de Cornión). The Central and Western massifs are separated by the mile-deep (1.5 km deep) Cares Canyon (Garganta del Cares), with the village of Caín at its head. The waters in the Cares mostly arise from cave resurgences. Some of the water in the Cares river is diverted through a hydroelectric scheme, with a canal running in the northern wall of the gorge to Camarmeña. An access path next to the canal provides a spectacular walk.

Almost all the rock is limestone and glacial action has contributed to create an extremely impressive area of alpine karst. The highest peak is Torre de Cerredo, with an altitude of 2648 metres at 43°11′51″N, 4°51′06″W. Many others reach altitudes of over 2400 m. The area is popular with mountaineers, climbers and mountain walkers. There is a good network of well-established mountain refuges. The best-known climbing site is the Naranjo de Bulnes._










By: Lugarzen
From: Flickr.com


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Picos de Europa is wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ Ywp, they are. Thank you for your comment 

*Fuerteventura/ Canary Islands/ Spain*


















from: Flickr.com


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Barcelona

















From: Flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice buildings but the picture is really bad, really really bad


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Plaza de Oriente (Madrid)




















R.Duran / Flickr


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Olleros de Pisuerga / Palencia*

















from flickr.com


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Cantabria*
















from flickr.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow, where is that exactly in Cantabria?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> Wow, where is that exactly in Cantabria?



In the northem coast of Spain. Santander is the capital (The bank is from this city).


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

^^ He meant that in which part of Cantabria was the picture taken :lol:


----------



## sadiM (Mar 14, 2007)

I think you didn't get Chriszwolle's question  
Anyway, great picture!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Cicerón said:


> ^^ He meant that in which part of Cantabria was the picture taken :lol:


I'm sorry!  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

*Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña)/Galicia/Spain*


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Wow, where is that exactly in Cantabria?





Cicerón said:


> He meant that in which part of Cantabria was the picture taken


I think it's Pas Valley, close to Estacas de Trueba pass.

That road could be CA-631.


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

^^:yes:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Stifler said:


> I think it's Pas Valley, close to Estacas de Trueba pass.
> 
> That road could be CA-631.


Thanks


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Is incredible how much divesity there is in a country the size of Spain.
Felicidades españoles, tienen un pais muy lindo.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

frozen said:


> *Santiago de Compostela (La Coruña)/Galicia/Spain*




Wow!! 

:drool:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

*Valencia/Comunidad Valenciana/Spain*

Ciudad de las artes y las ciencias:


----------



## Pove86 (Feb 19, 2008)

Today we have a Murcia header so here is the outstanding baroque facade of the Murcia cathedral:


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Salto del Nervión / Alava-Burgos*
























from flickr.com


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Wooow :drool: gorgeous place!


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Quite impressive, I'd never heard of such high waterfall


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Alba de los Cardaños - Palencia (Castilla y Leon)



















Flickr/R.Duran


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

What a beautiful comunity!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Last two pics are quite impressive  Thank you!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful landscapes!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The High Plains of Spain are much more interesting than i thought


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Burgos*
















from flickr.com


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Every Spanich is nice and cool!

Todo espanhol é ... meio biba!


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Ronda / Malaga*
















from flickr.com


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Every Spanich is nice and cool!
> 
> Todo espanhol é Boiola!



Cara, melhor você editar antes que dê confusão...


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Edit


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimura said:


> Cara, melhor você editar antes que dê confusão...


valeu pela dica


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

No one posted today, how strange

Salt mountains at Ses Salines, south Mallorca


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2007)

*Arribes del Duero - Salamanca / Castilla y León (next to the border with Portugal)*

_The Arribes del Duero Natural Park is a deep gorge along the Duero river. It stretches for eighty kilometres, of which fifty run alongside the Portuguese border. There are a number of hydroelectricity dams. The sides of the cliffs, where vultures, eagles and black storks breed, are over 200 metres high in places. On gentler cliffs are terraces of olive trees and vines. Boat trips can be arranged_











from flickr.com


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

We've had several days without pictures!

Pollença Bay, North Mallorca










Amazing sunset bathed waters to swim in :yes:


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Nacimiento del Asón / Cantabria*
















from flickr.com


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Castillo de Clavijo, La Rioja.


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Valmayor - Madrid



















Flickr/Yeyo Pepe


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bay of Vigo / Galicia / Spain*


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Barcelona
*



















From Panoramio


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

La Bureba, Burgos, Castile and Leon.




















From Flickr.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Very nice last one
spanish countryside is absolutly fantastic


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the colours of the last pic!


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaragoza/Aragón


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

This one goes for April 10th, can't wait til tomorrow 

-------

Port de Soller at dusk. Mallorca's northern shore. The colours are just incredible :drool:










More pictures here: http://kepacastro.blogspot.com/2007/11/sierra-de-tramuntana-puig-de-blitx-580.html


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Coca castle
_Coca (Province of Segovia - Castilla y León)_


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Riaño / León*


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bocairent, Valencia*



















_from flickr.com_


----------



## ibb (Oct 13, 2005)

LAKE OF THE ALBUFERA- NEAR THE CITY OF VALENCIA


----------



## ibb (Oct 13, 2005)

DOWNTOWN OF VALENCIA-STREET OF THE BOATS. THE MODERNIST BUILDING OF THE BANCO OF VALENCIA 








http://www.fotovalencia.com/webindex/index.html


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*San Vicente de la Barquera / Cantabria*
















from flickr.com


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Lovely landscape :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

lbrt said:


> *San Vicente de la Barquera / Cantabria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esa misma fotografía la había colgado yo antes en este mismo thread (página 7) :lol::lol:
 



frozen said:


> San Vicente de la Barquera/Cantabria/Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

^^Joder, sabía que la había visto antes, pero pensaba que fue en el hilo de pueblos turísticos. Bueno, aun así, nunca viene mal recordar parajes como este


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Orbaneja del castilllo / Burgos*
















from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Parece un pueblo típico de cuento..


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh, how nice!


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Gormaz / Soria*
















from flickr

P.D.: El resto también podeis jugar, que ultimamente solo posteo yo, y solo conozco el norte(y poco)


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Comillas and its university, Gaudi also designed a palace in the city


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Comillas is great!!


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Sierra de Gredos in central Spain, located between Ávila, Cáceres, Madrid and Toledo. Its highest point is Pico Almanzor, at 2,592 metres.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Polop de la Marina (Alicante) on the Mediterranean coast of Spain.
Flickr photograph published by Vte. de Miguel, October 28th 2007.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

El Alcázar de Segovia.
In the city of Segovia, central Spain.


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

great pictures 
un pais con mucha diversidad , I love it


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Synagogue in Toledo. Santa María la Blanca (Saint Mary, the White).

It was built in 1180 according to the inscription on a beam.

Its stylistic and cultural classification is not simple, because it was constructed in Christian territory, the Kingdom of Castile, by Islamic constructors, for Jewish use and owners. It is considered a symbol of the cooperation of the three cultures who populated the Iberian Peninsula in the Middle Ages.

It became a church in the 15th century and it then took the name of Santa María la Blanca.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

This is one of my favourite places in Spain:

The *Sierra de Cantabria* (despite of its name, it's not located in Cantabria region) marks the division between La Rioja and Álava provinces. The north side is more humid and windy while the south side is warmer. Some days, when the sky is clear, you can see all the landscape until the Iberic mountain range (located in center-north Spain, below the Ebro river) to the south, and the Basque mounts to the north. I've been up there myself and seen all the Ebro Valley until the mount San Lorenzo which is 50 km (30 mi) far from this mountain range.









From Aitor Las Hayas at Flickr

La Rioja (Ebro Valley) to the right, Álava to the left.

Edit: I'll add a paoramic view looking south. All of that is La Rioja. The mountain range in the background is the Iberic mountain range.
http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3394688.jpg. From Juanjo Soriano at Panoramio.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Sierra Nevada, the mountain range in Granada.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

University of Salamanca.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Por favor editad todas las imágenes y poned mapas, la mayoría de la gente no sabe donde están, teneis que citar un mapa, copiadlo y cambiar el nombre de la comunidad en el link!


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

y algo de calidad en las fotos , que algunas parecen hechas con el móvil...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

*Albarracín / Teruel / España*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Madrid, from google-search one year ago:


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Espana es precioso!!!!


----------



## Daviolo (Nov 11, 2007)

*Tabarca island / Alicante / España*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! Nice place to live ^^ Amazing


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

when they've internet there i also want to live there


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

*Playa de Cobachos / Cantabria / Spain*


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

What a beautiful pic!


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

^^How about posting any of your beautiful photos of Zamora?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

xinzo said:


> ^^How about posting any of your beautiful photos of Zamora?


Yeah, Xemita or Obidos can post them


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, this is not a great one, but I'm not a great photographer either :lol:

Zamora. Cathedral and river Duero. By the river, ancient water mills (11th century)












I'll post some better ones other day


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

O lo podrias cambiar por una foto de flickr, q son buenisimas, eso si, pon el autor, no es un concurso fotografico, para que hacer fotos si esas fuentes ya existen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zamora looks nice :cheers:


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

La Torre de Hércules (Tower of Hercules). Roman lighthouse built in the second century, repaired in the 17th and 18th century. It is the oldest Roman lighthouse still used as a modern lighthouse in the world. It is in La Coruña, in northwestern Spain.

Picture in flickr, taken by Weiko, April 19 2006.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

BILBAO-Guggenheim museum/museoa by Frank Gehry
















from flickr.com


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

*Monasterio benedictino de Valvanera (La Rioja).* Benedictine monastery of Valvanera. Located near the Templar village of Anguiano. More info (in Spanish) here.


















By No One Nels at Flickr.com.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Wheat fields in Tierra de Campos, Palencia (northern Castile)



















By CaminanteK, Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice! :cheers:


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Lonja de la Seda, Valencia.

Silk Exchange in Valencia is a late Gothic style civil building, built between 1482 and 1548. The UNESCO considered it as a World Heritage Site in 1996 since "the site is of outstanding universal value as it is a wholly exceptional example of a secular building in late Gothic style, which dramatically illustrates the power and wealth of one of the great Mediterranean mercantile cities."


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

diegodbs said:


> Wheat fields in Tierra de Campos, Palencia (northern Castile)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Midwest of Spain


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

BENIDORM-The second city in the world by number of skyscrapers by m2 after NYC
















from flickr.com natalia martinez


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

^^Está en Alicante, no en Castellón


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alicante city :


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Cabañeros National Park. It falls within the provinces of Toledo and Ciudad Real in central Spain at about 130 Km south of Madrid.



















Flickr. Pic by jcmforero 7-oct-2007


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Bodegas in Elciego, in la Rioja county, Gehry and Calatrava together


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA- A square near the famous cathedral


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

zazo said:


> BENIDORM-The second city in the world by number of skyscrapers by m2 after NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it certainly the second city in the world in number of skyscrapers after New York?


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think so.
I guess he ment in density (should be "per square metre" because of the "m2" or somethink like this). But I'm not too sure about this, Hong Kong should be at the top there.
A source of information would be really interesting.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Perhaps by the number of inhabitants like in "highest number of skyscrapers by number of inhabitants", or something in that order.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

thun said:


> I don't think so.
> I guess he ment in density (should be "per square metre" because of the "m2" or somethink like this). But I'm not too sure about this, Hong Kong should be at the top there.
> A source of information would be really interesting.


Yeah, per square metre, this picture is nice, but you can't see all the skyscrapers, in this city there is NO lowrise bulding


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

GRAZALEMA- A rainny region in southern Spain, near Gibraltar


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

..


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think showing sculptures is an objective of this thread... this should be like cityscapes and nature skapes, more than pieces thread

BUT......POST ANOTHER PICTURE


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 14, 2007)

top notch stuff zazo!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

First day of the 2008 ZARAGOZA EXPO


----------



## delx (Feb 7, 2008)

*the palmeral of elche. elche*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Alájar, Sierra de Aracena (Huelva)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

^^

¡Qué foto tan bonita!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ solo la foto? :lol:


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

Seville Skyline










FLICKR


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

SFC said:


> Seville Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seville is my favourite place in Spain. Gorgeous city. I stayed there for a couple of days 3 years ago but it was enough to fall in love with it.


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 8, 2008)

wow... que fotos!!! están formidables!!! Bellos lugares!!! 

Saludos desde el Puerto de Veracruz, México... :hi:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mirador de Formentor, Mallorca


----------



## IMPRESARIO (May 21, 2006)

Spain, I'd love to go there. kay:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing pics!! kay:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> Mirador de Formentor, Mallorca


Está repetida! Fijaros bién, porqué se están repitiendo fotos....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics indeed :cheers: Especially Mallorca ^^


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

COVARUBIAS-A small village in Burgos province, it was the capital city of the Kingdom of Castille, the most powerful and rich, this kingdom discovered America in 1492, some years after the creation of Spain.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

diegodbs said:


> I don't really know what you mean. :|


i think he means these symbols at the ''new'' cathedral of Salamanca (built between XVI and XVIII century).The astronaut was made in 1993 during a reform of that gate ( i think it was a tradition to add a symbolic thing of the era the reform was made at)


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Ronda?*

Does anyone know if anyone has posted any fotos de Ronda? I hear so much of Ronda and wish I could see more of the terrain and the gente (people).

Thank you,

Barc60


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

La Palma










by Thomas Reichart in www.flickr.com


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Parque Natura Cabo de Gata-Níjar / Almería. Una de las costas vírgenes más grandes y bonitas de Europa
Natural Park Cabo de Gata - Níjar / Almería. One of the biggest and beautiful virgin coasts in Europe


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Senen, it's one photo every day, and Frozen has already posted one for today, so please wait until tomorrow and remember to post only one


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

senen23 said:


> Parque Natura Cabo de Gata-Níjar / Almería. Una de las costas vírgenes más grandes y bonitas de Europa
> Natural Park Cabo de Gata - Níjar / Almería. One of the biggest and beautiful virgin coasts in Europe


Looks nice


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

LA ALBERCA, a mediaeval village in Salamanca province



















From flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

VALLADOLID, cuartel de caballería



















From flickr.com


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

zazo said:


> BURGOS- view of the mediaeval town and the gothic cathedral, it's one of the Camino de Santiago cities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful scene


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

ZAMORA, a city full of romanic architecture and on a amazing green landscape



















From flickr.com


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

oduguy1999 said:


> beautiful scene


_Increible e meraviglioso_

Seems dream like. Bravo!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

CHINCHÓN-Madrid--Plaza mayor de Chinchón, very used in the 60' as a place to film famous movies.



















From flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice place indeed :cheers:


zazo said:


> CHINCHÓN-Madrid--Plaza mayor de Chinchón, very used in the 60' as a place to film famous movies.


... because looks like mexican old city, right ?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Could be, but old mexican architecture is the old spanish architecture because of the inmigrants, but the films didn't use to use this square for those kind of films, also the Almería province was used as far west in almost every american film


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Almería - Playa de los Muertos


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

DONOSTI-SAN SEBASTIÁN, catedral



















From flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

BUITRAGO DE LOZOYA, this village situated on the Madrid mountains is famous because of being the place where people live more years in the world



















From flickr.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause::applause:Cada vez que abro el hilo, es una sorpresa muy agradable!! Zazo, muchas gracias por las fotos de tan alta calidad


----------



## Gonzalo90uy (Feb 8, 2008)

Spain rocks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Spain


----------



## molas (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## molas (Dec 31, 2006)

Menorca


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

*Santillana del Mar - CANTABRIA* (Medieval town and next to "Altamira caves" -1km away-.)

_"El pueblo de las tres mentiras: Ni es santa, ni es llana, ni tiene mar"_

SANTI(=holy)-LLANA(flat) DEL MAR (sea)

_"*The three lies town: It isn't holy, it isn't flat nor it hasn't sea*"_

Cantabria


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Cantabria has some of the most beautiful towns in Northern Spain, awesome!


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

*Fuerteventura* (Corralejo) -Canary Islands


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

*Islas Cíes - Pontevedra* (Galicia)


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Amazing places. I love north of Spain though I don't go very often


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Belles photos de l' Espagne, pay divisé entre la république basque, la république catalane et le royaume-uni (juste pour mierles).


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Ignoremos ciertos comentarios y sigamos sin perder el tiempo...

*Talavera de la Reina *(Toledo, Castilla-La Mancha)


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Fataga's Valley-Gran Canaria-Canary Islands


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

frozen said:


> sigamos sin perder el tiempo...




Nadie podrá decir que nuestro país es monótono, que increíbles diferencias mirando esta sóla página.


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

Por qué habeis posteado 2 imágenes en 1 solo día.

PD: Saloui :bash:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Con ese ya hablé hace tiempo, llenamos varias páginas, diciendo tonterías sin justificar y con un aire violento q te -----, pero esta gente debe ser así, lo último que han escrito es de risa, en fin, ¡ya he vuelto de vacaciones! a ver que novedades hay por aquí...


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Sky_Line said:


> Por qué habeis posteado 2 imágenes en 1 solo día.
> 
> PD: Saloui :bash:



What i don't understand is how Frozen have posted two images the same day but appear the first at 12:17 PM and the second at 11:41 PM :sly:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

zazo said:


> Con ese ya hablé hace tiempo, llenamos varias páginas, diciendo tonterías sin justificar y con un aire violento q te -----, pero esta gente debe ser así, lo último que han escrito es de risa, en fin, ¡ya he vuelto de vacaciones! a ver que novedades hay por aquí...


Simplemente, igoremoslo... si le damos importancia, vamos a hacerle el juego y yo no tengo ninguna intención  Por cierto, que tengas una buena reincorporación postvacacional


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

frozen said:


> Simplemente, igoremoslo... si le damos importancia, vamos a hacerle el juego y yo no tengo ninguna intención  Por cierto, que tengas una buena reincorporación postvacacional


Si bueno, tenéis razón pero a mí como Español al igual que vosotros me fastidia mucho. Yo lo he dado a reportar a ver si consigo algo.
POr cierto, ¿Para que sirve eso de reportar */l\* ?


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

Bentag said:


> What i don't understand is how Frozen have posted two images the same day but appear the first at 12:17 PM and the second at 11:41 PM :sly:


No pasa nada (creo) pero no sé, me resultaba raro...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Plaza de la catedral GERONA-GIRONA cathedral square



















From flickr.com


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Girona's old town is a jewel :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Bentag said:


> What i don't understand is how Frozen have posted two images the same day but appear the first at 12:17 PM and the second at 11:41 PM :sly:


Yo no he posteado dos imágenes el mismo idea. Tu fuiste el que posteó la segunda fotografía en el mismo día cuando yo ya la había puesto...hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bentag said:


> Fataga's Valley-Gran Canaria-Canary Islands


Very nice place :cheers:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

frozen said:


> Yo no he posteado dos imágenes el mismo idea. Tu fuiste el que posteó la segunda fotografía en el mismo día cuando yo ya la había puesto...hno:


Hola frozen, ya te digo que es que el problema es de la informática. Cuando yo posteé mi foto aparecía (aparece) como que la tuya fue posteada el mismo día que la anterior que ya habías posteado, de hecho en mi ordenador consta que las posteaste ambas el 29 de Agosto (a las 12:17 y 11:41 PM), la mía me aparece que el 30 de Agosto a las 04:28 PM.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Torla, Pyrenees*


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Mistake sorry


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Parque Nacional de Ordesa*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Lake San Mauricio*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*and again*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ruinas de Castrotorafe*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Castle of Manzanares el Real - Comunidad de Madrid

http://www.turismomadrid.es/INGL/CULT/pagina/CULTMonumentosCastilloManzanaresElReal.htm


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

¡Que gran patrimonio tenemos en España!


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

Le doy la razon!!


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

*Segovia. Central Spain*



















Flickr. Castillerozaldivar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Segovia looks awesome


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Great thread, beautiful photos!
kay:
Thanks!!
:wink2:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

diegodbs said:


> *Segovia. Central Spain*
> 
> 
> .


A marvelous city :yes:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

I did not think Spain was so beautiful. I liked its mountains and ancient buildings. Amazing!
No pensé que España fuera tan hermosa. Me gustaron sus montañas yconstrucciones antiguas. Asombroso!
greetings from/saludos desde Chile


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ ¿Nunca habías visto fotos de España?
Somos el segundo país con más turistas del mundo, por algo será.

Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Córdoba*








Más específico aún


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Valle de Estos, Pyrenees*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Qué os sugiere el título de ONE PHOTO EVERY DAY, una por dia, no 50, hay por ahí otro thread sobre España en el que puedes poner dos millones si quieres, cordobés, al igual que si alguien ya ha posteado pues... esperas al dia siguiente, por lo de más muy bonitas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cordoba aerial is so nice


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Masca, Tenerife, Canary Islands


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

zazo said:


> Qué os sugiere el título de ONE PHOTO EVERY DAY, una por dia, no 50, hay por ahí otro thread sobre España en el que puedes poner dos millones si quieres, cordobés, al igual que si alguien ya ha posteado pues... esperas al dia siguiente, por lo de más muy bonitas



Yo intento respetar esa norma pero veo que muchas veces surgen confusiones y me parece que se debe a que tenemos diferente horario para el foro o algo; entiendo que lo que debemos respetar son las fechas que aparecen en el foro, la foto que acabo de poner (sorry me ha quedado un poco grande) me aparece como posteada Today 12:30 AM, ¿vemos todos lo mismo? ¿o yo por tener puesto horario de Canarias lo veo con una distinta? ¿y el de América qué ve?


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Yo la veo posteada a la 1:30, preciosa foto por cierto.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

diegodbs said:


> ^^ Yo la veo posteada a la 1:30, preciosa foto por cierto.


Gracias , por mi parte respetaré a partir de ahora el horario peninsular pa que no haya confusiones.



Pd. Estoy un poco monotemático con las fotos de las islas pero es que quiero completar el recorrido canario de Este a Oeste y después ya voy para arriba.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Bentag said:


> Yo intento respetar esa norma pero veo que muchas veces surgen confusiones y me parece que se debe a que tenemos diferente horario para el foro o algo; entiendo que lo que debemos respetar son las fechas que aparecen en el foro, la foto que acabo de poner (sorry me ha quedado un poco grande) me aparece como posteada Today 12:30 AM, ¿vemos todos lo mismo? ¿o yo por tener puesto horario de Canarias lo veo con una distinta? ¿y el de América qué ve?


A ver no os pongais así, la verdad no sé que hay escrito para que te lo tomes tan a pecho y tan personal, lo he puesto, como cualquier otro lo podia haber puesto porque por ejemplo de Córdoba se han puesto tropecientasmil en un post, y un montón de entradas el mismo día, también, se debería mirar que zonas no se han puesto o se pusieron hace mucho tiempo, para no repertirlas, como canarias y los pirineos, que han salido ya varias estos dos ultimos días, alternancia vamos, es para que se siga un orden y tal, por lo demás las fotos están muy bien, sólo eso.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

^^

Pero si yo esto me lo he tomado muy bien hombre lo que pasa es que ya que estamos, hagamos bien las cosas por lo menos por mi parte que soy muy maniático  Sobre repetir Canarias, pues lo digo más arriba todavía quiero poner tres más y acabar esta "serie canaria", pero voy dejando alternar los días con otras fotos de compañeros.


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

Me encanta visitar este thread, uds ponen unas fotos estupendas , congratulations y sigan adelante !!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bentag said:


> Masca, Tenerife, Canary Islands


WoW! Awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> WoW! Awesome pic :cheers:


kay: And i can assure you that when you are there, is as marvelous as in the photo, is one of the place that have impressed me much.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I was their in July! yeah its great.

Joder, que Tenerife es bonita. Es más, mi foto de Avatar es en la playa de El Duque en Tenerife sur.

My Picture of the place.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

realmente hermosa España,me gustaría ir,aunque el clima parece ser sofocante por el calor. Yo estoy acostumbrado al clima mas bien fresco. Debe haber una época ideal para viajar,de modo que no tenga que usar mascaras de oxígeno o andar como Tarzan y su taparrabo ja ja ja! saludos amigos !


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ajjjj, bueno, hace calor 2 meses al año y en ciertas zonas, pero claro, coinciden con las zonas turísticas (playa y calor claro) que buscan los centro-noreuropeos, de ahí la fama de ultra caluroso de todo el país, pero yo diría que en las islas, Cádiz, Huelva, Extremadura y de Madrid para arriba se está bien, desde ahora haste junio es buena época si buscas frio, asi que ya sabes..


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Plaza mayor de TRUJILLO main square-The city of conquers



















From flickr.com


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

is that statue of Pizarro?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome pic


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

sebvill said:


> is that statue of Pizarro?


Si


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

sebvill said:


> is that statue of Pizarro?


Yep, the discover Pizarro is originally from Trujillo


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

*Torre de Hércules (A Coruña city, GALICIA)*




















_The Tower of Hercules *is an ancient Roman lighthouse *located on a peninsula about 1.5 miles (2.4 kilometers) from the centre of the city of La Coruña, Galicia, in present-day north-western Spain. The very name of "Corunna" is said to be derived from the ancient columna, or column. It stands 55 metres (180 ft) high, and overlooks the North Atlantic coast of Spain. *The lighthouse is almost 1900 years old and is the oldest Roman lighthouse still used as a lighthouse*. The structure was rehabilitated in 1791.[1]

The Tower of Hercules is a National Monument of Spain and since 27 April 2007[2] has been nominated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site._


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a similar statue in Lima, where Pizarro died; the buildings look so old! Am I right?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A landscape of Pais Vasco, northern Spain*


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Garajonay, La Gomera, Canary Islands


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^

Fantástica foto!

Bentag, estaría bién que incluyeras también fotos de otras partes de España, aparte de Canarias


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

frozen said:


> Bentag, estaría bién que incluyeras también fotos de otras partes de España, aparte de Canarias



¡Yo también lo estoy deseando! Pero tengo la serie casi hecha, sólo me falta poner de El Hierro y de La Palma, de esta ya hay pero quiero darle yo mi toque :lol:... también hay una de La Gomera que es absolutamente insuperable, la pusiste tú en las primeras páginas kay:kay: Mientras tanto dejo espacio entre foto y foto, estoy poniéndolas sólo cada dos o tres días para no saturar.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

All of Spain is so amazing that even if there were threads for the separate regions there would have been more beautiful than most other countries for me :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> All of Spain is so amazing that even if there were threads for the separate regions there would have been more beautiful than most other countries for me :cheers::cheers::cheers:




Thanks very much Viva_Bulgaria!! Your country is very beautiful too :cheers1:


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

*The Royal Palace of La Granja de San Ildefonso, in Segovia. Central Spain 80 km north of Madrid.*



















Flickr.Jocusilpa.


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

*DIPUTACIÓN - CIUDAD REAL*



















*Taken from flickr by Amicu.*

PD: Amazing the Royal Palace of La Granja.

PD2: Ciudad Real is not a beautiful city, it's pretty ugly and dirty but It has got some beautiful buildings.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Sky_Line said:


> *DIPUTACIÓN - CIUDAD REAL*


Looks very similar to the Madrid's Community building in Puerta del Sol.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Really? do u think so?, interesting point of view, nice as well, i've discovered many things over here


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Well althought i'm spanish too curiously i have discovered a lot of things here like you, for example didn't know the Diputación of Ciudad Real and many other places in pages before.

The Madrid's Community building is a century and a half older but have several reforms from XIX century so it's possible that this is the cause of simmilarity. At least, i think are similars don't know what do you think guys:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2206/2193255683_236c8dd687_o.jpg

vs

http://www.especu.com/galeria/espana/puerta_de_sol.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Albarracín, a mediaeval village in the middle of Aragón



















From flickr.com


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

BLACK LEGEND said:


> Butrón Castle, in Gatica, near Bilbao (País Vasco)


thats a kick ass castle


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Amazing pictures, Spain is so diverse!


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

Nice castle. :O I have never heard about it.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Landscape from Navarra*


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>



Very good!! :yes:


----------



## DelSur (Apr 11, 2007)

*Strait of Gibraltar from Bolonia (Tarifa, CÁDIZ)*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/2580326176/


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Bolonia is a fantastic beach i've been there few times and it's incredible, swimming with a roman city at the shore of the sea, and of course no body and no houses


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

Bentag said:


> Very good!! :yes:


:lol:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, are you laughing of my english? 


Cumbre Vieja and Taburiente, La Palma, Canary Islands




















Calm guys, only one more about CI


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lugo countryside



















From flickr.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^^

I think it's near to Vegadeo, isn't it?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

frozen said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I think it's near to Vegadeo, isn't it?


In Fazouro, Foz, río Ouro, es bastante curioso


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

*Bosque de Irati/Navarra/Spain*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome to autumn!


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Hoces del río Duratón, Segovia.




















Flickr.


----------



## FJP (Jul 28, 2004)

*Rodas Beach, Cíes Islands. Pontevedra.* The best beach of the world by The Guardian.



















Flickr


----------



## bolo-ju (Mar 9, 2008)

*Galiana Palace, Toledo*


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

bolo-ju said:


>


the moors muslims have left a huge treasures of culture + architecture etc...millions of tourists visit spain just to see these great monuments that discribes the greatness of that culture in spain that means spaniards should be grateful to that.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wonderful pics!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bentag said:


>


Awesome... Its a volcano, right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome... Its a volcano, right?


Yep, Canary Islands has a volcanic origine


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*¡Viva España y Ole!*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Torla, Pyrenees*



















I just love that village...


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Está en un sitio espectacular.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

CODM said:


> the moors muslims have left a huge treasures of culture + architecture etc...millions of tourists visit spain just to see these great monuments that discribes the greatness of that culture in spain that means spaniards should be grateful to that.


I don't think tourists come to Spain just to see one only monument... and there are not many many moorish things in Spain, Alhambra, Mezquita de Córdoba, may be some other, some castles and few palaces, everything else has desappeared because the wars and because the poor materials, but those few moorish things in Spain are amazing, in Andalucia we can find more of them


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Actually I think that the vast majority of tourists Spain receives come to drink and sunbath instead of visiting monuments :lol:


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Salute Espana*



Viva_Bulgaria said:


> I agree, the Spanish cathedrals deserve a separate thread... and so do your castles, mountains and every single autonomous region  Spain is so magnificent...


Thats why I am several local Historic/educational Spanish organizations here. I absolutely worship the country of Espana & the people and have ancestral ties as well.

_Viva Espana!_:cheers:

Barc60


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Alájar, en la Provincia de Huelva


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Barcelona60 said:


> Everyone of these cathedrals in Espana are beautiful. It would be great if there were a topic only on fotos of Exteriors and interiors of Spanish Cathedrals.:angel1:
> 
> Barc60


Definitely! I've been to Seville and the cathedral, and the whole city by the way, are magnificent.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Bilbao.










Flickr.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Monasterio de Guadelupe in Extremadura, Spain










beautiful pic from imageshack


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Santuario de Loyola, Guipuzkoa.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Monasterio de Poblet-Catalunya, Spain










Beautiful picture from Flickr.com


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

my photo of Cala Domingos (Mallorca)
i had a unforgettible time! :banana:










:hi:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Potes - Cantabria. Spain










Beautiful pic from casas.co.uk


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Casas colgadas y rio Ter en Girona, Catalunya*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zamora*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Santa Maria del Naranco-Asturias, Spain

World Heritage site built in 9th century, was a precursor for Romanesque style that would follow 200 years later.










Great pic from Flickr.com


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

oduguy1999 said:


> Santa Maria del Naranco-Asturias, Spain
> 
> World Heritage site built in 9th century, was a precursor for Romanesque style that would follow 200 years later.
> 
> ...


I would love to live in this building! Its beautiful and appears to be strong enough to last for hundreds of years.:master:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

oduguy1999 said:


> Santa Maria del Naranco-Asturias, Spain
> 
> World Heritage site built in 9th century, was a precursor for Romanesque style that would follow 200 years later.
> 
> ...


Awesome church and so ancient.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ It's a jewel, there's nothing like it anywhere else.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Castro de Urdiales-Cantabria, Spain










beautiful pic of church and knights templar castle from Imageshack


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos de la Madre Patria. En especial me gustaron la de Alájar y la de la Catedral de la Almudena en Madrid.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

oduguy1999 said:


> Castro de Urdiales-Asturias, Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Castro Urdiales is in Cantabria, not in Asturias.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

That is Portuguese territory sorry Viva_Bulgaria.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Costa said:


> That is Portuguese territory sorry Viva_Bulgaria.


*The world except Portugal *think the same of Spain and Olivenza (it's that Olivenza region is spanish), in that city the only language is spanish and they wanna be spanish, not portuguese, because they've been 200 years being spanish.
Legally(national and international except Portugal) is a spanish territory.
I post this in the same language as you: San Francisco is spanish!! it should be in this thread and not in the american... jjjj, the same as you
NO EXISTE DISCUSIÓN, PORQUE NO ES POSIBLE DISCUTIR ALGO ASÍ.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Costa said:


> That is Portuguese territory sorry Viva_Bulgaria.


Trust me, as much as I love Portugal, you are just embarrassing your country by acting like that.
Do you think a secluded village inhabitated by 10,000 hillbillies is worth it?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Puente Triana, *Sevilla*



















from flickr.com by A.Ramos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

don't spoil the thread please


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

aby_since82 said:


> don't spoil the thread please


why do you say that?


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

zazo said:


> why do you say that?


It will just cause more fights with the Portuguese vs. Spanish teams and the mods will close this thread. By the way, its Olivença....jijiji.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

zazo said:


> Puente Triana, *Sevilla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: Awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

City hall, Zaragoza.


















More interesting pictures by *javi tron* of this place here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436258&page=18


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Senes, (Almería) municipio a más de 1000 m. de altitud, de la provincia de Almería de poco más de 300 habitantes
Senes, (Almería) village of the province of Almería
















from flickr.com


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Spain is so beautiful! I really hope I can visit the country of my ancestors.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Senes town is very beautiful ^^^^ :cheers:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

L'Hemisferic en Valencia


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Cordoba, Spain




















Great picture of a street scene in Cordoba, Spain from Flicker.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

It's not Córdoba... the city is not like that... may be a white village of the mountains of the province


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

^^ Are you sure? I've been to Cordoba and I saw such narrow streets.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

i mislabeled that photo, I apologize. Its the town of Priego de Cordoba in the south eastern portion of Cordoba.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Madrid, Spain



















Beautiful pic from Flickr.com of buildings off the Plaza Mayor in Madrid.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Castillo de Penafiel-Leon, Espana



















Great picture from Flickr.com of the mighty shiplike fortress of Penafiel.


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

This fortress is in Valladolid province thank you for posting it!


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ yeah, Peñafiel castle is great, good choice  Let me post an extra pic of the same place for today:










from flickr.com by *Weiko*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice pic :cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Castillo de Frias*

I am sorry that I post two pictures but... I just could not decide which one I like more...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Montefrío*


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

Impressives Frías castle & Montefrío! I like Castile region, It has a kind of..medieval and renaissance charm


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Templar Castle of Ponferrada-Leon, Espana



















Great Picture of this large templar castle from FLICKR.COM


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

great pics of montefrio


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Monasterio de Poblet*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Astorga-Leon, Spain*



















Great picture from FLICKR.COM of Astorgas cathedral and Gaudis archbishops palace.


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Guadalupe-Extremadura, Spain*



















Nice picture from FLICKR.COM of the pretty town of Guadalupe and its magnificent monastery.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Palacio de La Granja-Segovia, Espana*










Im cheating with 2 pics but I like them both.


















Great pictures from FLICKR.com of this majestic palace made to remind the king of Spain of his days as a youth at Versailles.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Palacio Riofrio-Segovia, Spain*



















Pretty Picture from FLICKR.COM of the Riofrio palace in Segovia built in the italianate style for Queen Consort Isabella Farnese, wife of King Phillip V.


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cathedral of Almería/Andalucía/Spain


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Cazorla*


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Espana is fabulous!


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Covadonga-Asturias, Spain*










Didnt know which picture I liked best so here are 3. Covadonga looks beautiful.


























Beautiful pictures of Covadonga-Asturias, Spain from FLICKR.com


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Alcazar de Segovia*


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Sant Andreu de Salardú, Val d'Aran (Lleida/Lérida):


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Aunqueospese*



















¡¡¡ Próspero Año Nuevo !!! :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Palacio Real de Madrid 
*


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ wow the royal palace is amazing


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jerez de la Frontera*


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Olite (Erriberri) Castle, Navarra/Nafarroa:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcázar de Toledo*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Velefique/small and white village of Almería/Andalucía/Spain
























Sorry but I didn´t know what to choose
From Flickr.com


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ainsa en el Pirineo Aragonés HUESCA
*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alhambra en Granada*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

wapo5050 said:


> ^^ wow the royal palace is amazing


It is indeed. Here's the front view, from Almudena Cathedral:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ria de Arousa (Arousa Bay), Pontevedra province, Galicia, Spain *


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Miño River across the city of Ourense, Galicia, Spain*


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

From forumer Vitovito:

















More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30620722&postcount=365


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mezquita de Almonaster la Real, en Huelva*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vistas de la Catedral de Málaga 
*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice pics, Aby!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ 

*Iglesia de El Salvador en Sevilla
*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^^^^ :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Toledo*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

riasbaixas said:


>


Looks very nice place


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> I really like that castle  I found an image of the castle in flickr with what seems to me linden trees at the background but unfortunately it is on .svg format and I can't post it...
> 
> It is very unfortunately that our castles in Bulgaria were almost completely destroyed by the Ottomans... there is only one castle not in ruin in the whole country hno:


Is really sad! :bash:



Ribarca said:


> Beautiful setting. The region around Heulva is very unknown but I was quite amazed when I visted it.


Yes it is! our province is very unknown but we have a real treasures like that setting. I will post more pics of Huelva province and Andalucia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Carmona church in Sevilla. 
*


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Espectacular, me saco el sombrero ante esta foto, felicitaciones.


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Museo Guggenhim, Bilbao.



​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^Beautiful Museum! 

*Cartagena town hall in Murcia 
*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow!

I totally agree with GustavoCba: very espectacular picture from Carmona! 
Guggenheim Museum: out of this world.
Cartagena Town Hall: looks very French.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jaen Cathedral surrounded by olive groves
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

aby_since82 said:


> ^^Beautiful Museum!
> 
> *Cartagena town hall in Murcia
> *


Great pic


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Landscape of north-eastern Spain*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

GustavoCba said:


> Museo Guggenhim, Bilbao.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


^^
awesome museum :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics
Great thread
:cheers:
Viva Espana


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Roman Theater of Mérida (Emerita Augusta); Badajoz, 16 b.c.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

^^ 16th century? You mean 16 BC, year not century :|


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

^^Sorry,edited :nuts:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Albarracin*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ nice town


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Royal Tobacco Factory of Seville, Actually university *


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife Opera Hall, Canary Islands*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

:shocked: wow...wonderful


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

tonight said:


> ^^
> is that a blood flowing?


We have a similar place in Compostela, Mindanao too Ria. 

Nice photos by the way in this thread! :cheers:


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

tonight said:


> ^^
> is that a blood flowing?


Yes it's the Virgin's Mary Our Lady of Tintorro eternal menstruation.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Barcelona60 said:


> Se parece como un sueño
> 
> Very dream-like to me.
> 
> Un abrazo,


 I'm glad you like it,un abrazo fuerte :cheers:
*Paredes de Nava, Palencia*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^:wtf:


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

aby_since82 said:


> ^^:wtf:


:weirdo::jk:

i like it.. :wink2:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice pic iptucci


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

amagaldu said:


> :weirdo::jk:
> 
> i like it.. :wink2:


me too!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Que pasa Espana? Muchos beautiful letratos


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*La Granja Palace,Segovia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

Impressive! A perfect picture for a wallpaper. kay:



Iptucci said:


> *Dark night of the Andalusian nature.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Sports Palace, Santander (Cantabria).*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Very interesting.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Castillo de Requesens, at 2 km from the border with France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

i never heard about it! really nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> *Dark night of the Andalusian nature.*


:drool:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

^^What a cool pic


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice view


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Castro Urdiales/ north Spain/


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Good picture, interesting place.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Playa El Portil en Huelva
*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Cádiz province.*

,,,


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Very artistic shot. Cool!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice place


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Rio Segre*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

gran vista y lugar maravilloso


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Very cute. Lovely and romantic!


----------



## finkelstein (Mar 13, 2009)

Viva Spain


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

La laguna de los pájaros (Parque natural de Peñalara, Comunidad de Madrid)


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Catedral de Palma de Mallorca*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice. Very colorful night scene.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very beautiful. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

EDITO


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

strange pic..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*Alcázar de Segovia*


















from flickr.com


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ronda. (Málaga).*

...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ do you have malls here?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Magnificent photos :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Ronda shines very well with the white color. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Riotorto*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Spain is our great conqueror... its more than 500 years ago... they conqured Philippines and they mold Filipinos about their culture....


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Santander bay,Cantabria.*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*It´s a very sublime photo, transmits many tranquility. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Spanish was an official language of the Philippines since colonization by Miguel Lopez de Legazpi in the 16th century until the change of Constitution in 1973. The First Philippine Republic of 1899 chose Spanish as its official language, but during the US occupation and administration of the islands English was imposed and Spanish became gradually marginalized.
> 
> Spanish was language of government, education and trade throughout the Spanish colonial period and became the lingua franca of the country in the 19th and early 20th centuries, specially that of educated Filipinos and Ilustrados. The national hero José Rizal and other intelectuals wrote most of their works in Spanish, which was the language of the Philippine Revolution. Spanish was also the official language of the independent Philippines, according to the Constitucion de Malolos of 1899.
> 
> :hi:


That statement was so eloquently said kay:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yep.. thats right! My grandparents adopted the spanish culture until now. My parents lastname is different from my uncles and the rest of the family. Because that time when my father was born, the government wont allow spanish last name when Japanese ruled Philippines. Our last name is Nakila but other family members are using Naquila... 



Iptucci said:


> Spanish was an official language of the Philippines since colonization by Miguel Lopez de Legazpi in the 16th century until the change of Constitution in 1973. The First Philippine Republic of 1899 chose Spanish as its official language, but during the US occupation and administration of the islands English was imposed and Spanish became gradually marginalized.
> 
> Spanish was language of government, education and trade throughout the Spanish colonial period and became the lingua franca of the country in the 19th and early 20th centuries, specially that of educated Filipinos and Ilustrados. The national hero José Rizal and other intelectuals wrote most of their works in Spanish, which was the language of the Philippine Revolution. Spanish was also the official language of the independent Philippines, according to the Constitucion de Malolos of 1899.
> 
> :hi:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Iptucci said:


>


I love those white buildings/houses  just looking great


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Wow, that picture of the Santander Bay is breathtaking 












*Ermita de Santa María de la Hoz* (Tobera, Burgos, Castilla y León).
*Santa María de la Hoz chapel* (Tobera, Burgos, Castile and Leon).










Posted by *nemomemini* at Flickr.com.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Countryside in northern Spain*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*It´s a very good photo with an incredible sight. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*La Iruela. (Jaén).*

...


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

*Romanesque church in Frómista* (Palencia, Castilla y León).



















Posted by *dnieper* at Flickr.com.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Es una muy hermosa foto con buen contraste. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

OCA PALACE GARDENS


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*ÚBEDA. (Jaén)*

,,,


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Úbeda se ve bastante agradable y apacible, excelente foto. Iptucci muchas gracias por compartirla. Zazo dan muchas ganas de recorrer esos jardínes con esa foto. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

OLITE

















from flickr.com


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

fotos agradables y hermosas España :cheers:
el país de donde mis antepasados vinieron 

saludos de Ỷligan


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*View of Madrid city (Cuatro torres bussiness area to the left) from Guadarrama mountains with donkey included;Alto de los Leones,Madrid region.*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Charming scene! Cute donkey. 

I've never been in Madrid in winter, so my aerial memories of that region are very, very beige... hehe.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^last pic feels gothic. Love it :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressive, thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

^^Thanx guys for your comments,i'm glad you like it :cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Casa de los Dragones. (Ceuta),*

...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hay una arquitectura muy interesante en las dos únicas ciudades europeas de África


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked the Casa de los Dragones because is dazzling and with good contrast, this photo is very pretty. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Julandronic said:


> *View of Madrid city (Cuatro torres bussiness area to the left) from Guadarrama mountains with donkey included;Alto de los Leones,Madrid region.*


This photo here is really great :cheers: thanks for posting it @Julandronic awesomeness kay:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Getaria* is a town located in the province of Guipúzcoa, in the autonomous community of Basque Country, in the North of Spain.

Its most famous sons are Juan Sebastián Elcano, Admiral Miguel de Oquendo, who commanded the Guipúzcoa Squadron of the Spanish Armada, and the explorer Domingo de Bonechea.




















Juan Sebastián Elcano was the first sailor to circumnavigate the world. For completing the first world circumnavigation in history and the unprecedented final sailing from Philippines to Spain, Charles I awarded Elcano a coat of arms with the words Primus circumdedisti me (Latin: 'You went around me first') surrounding a world globe, and an annual pension.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Una por entrada - One per post


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Muy linda Getaria. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Gorgeous architecture for this beautiful Spanish Northern African city, I just love it!! :cheers:


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

wow


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Es una divina foto. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Arenas de Cabrales* is a municipality in the autonomous community of Asturias, northwestern Spain. It is situated between the Sierra de Cuera and the Picos de Europa, and is a region famous for its Cabrales cheese.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

You can see palm trees pretty often in Northern Spain where there's an oceanic climate and they are not supposed to be there. The explanation is, that most of them are located near houses that were built by Spaniards that went to the Americas (we call them _indianos_) and came back with lots of money.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Thanks for the additional information! I didn't know that one.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Alcázar de Córdoba. (Andalucía).*

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Uff Alcázar de Córdoba es una belleza sin lugar a dudas. Excelente foto, dan ganas de estar en ese hermoso sitio. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Teide mountain in Tenerif from "La Gomera" island.

*El Teide (Tenerife)/ Canarias/ Spain*










Source: flickr.com



> the Santiago (northwestern) rift and is located on Tenerife, Canary Islands. The volcano and its surroundings comprise the Teide National Park (Parque Nacional del Teide in Spanish). The park has an area of 18900 ha and was named a World Heritage Site by UNESCO on June 29, 2007.[1]
> 
> *At 3718 m above sea level*, and approximately 7500 m above the floor of the Atlantic Ocean, Teide *is the highest mountain in Spain*, highest point in the Atlantic Ocean and the 13th highest mountain in European Union (*highest mountain not in the Alps*).[2] (Note: The actual summit stands 3 metres (10 ft) higher than the triangulation station, and associated bench mark, which has an altitude of 3,715 m (12,188 ft)). The island of Tenerife itself is the third largest volcanic ocean island on Earth by volume. Teide is also the third highest volcano on a volcanic ocean island.[3] It is also unstable and possibly in a more advanced stage of deformation and failure than the much publicised Cumbre Vieja.[4] The United Nations Committee for Disaster Mitigation designated Teide as a Decade Volcano[5], because of its history of destructive eruptions and its proximity to several large towns, of which the closest are Garachico, Icod de los Vinos and Puerto de la Cruz.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teide


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

i think they said that volcano is filling with water and one day the mountain will come apart and make a destrucitve 1000 ft wave on the US east coast. ahhh, that sucks.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Opera House,Valencia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

*Carmona/Cantabria/Spain*



















From flickr.com


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Kika said:


>


nice architecture 


saludos de Ỷligan


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Gracias "tonight" pero debemos dar las gracias a "Iptucci" ya que ha sido él quien posteo esta bella estampa de la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta. Un saludo a todos los filipinos :wave:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encantó el diseño de Opera House en Valencia y su iluminación nocturna. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*TRUJILLO. (Extremadura) Spain.*

...


----------



## usek25 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tarragona cathedral - Catalunya*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encantó su entrada. Saludos.*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Salamanca*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


Salamance is one of the most beautiful cities in europe!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Shop fan.*

EL BORN. (BARCELONA).









Nice shop neighborhood Barcelona, selling fans and costumes of Seville. Sitting at the door taking the cool, and chatting animatedly, a Flemish Lady, The Duchess of Alba, and Picasso.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Salamanca :uh: is stunning!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Guadalest*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Great view of Guadalest!

Keep showing the immense beauty of all Spain with these stunning pictures. All regions have their own unique taste, and that is what makes Spain so interesting, so rich. My country was once part of this Kingdom too: although we are very different from peninsular Spain, the relationship between all diverse Spanish regions undoubtly contributed to what we all are now.

This thread can be the showcase of Basque beauty, Andalusian beauty, Catalonian beauty, Cantabrian beauty... the beauty of all this great country.


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fountain of the Alcazaba of Almería
The alcazaba is a big castle started to built in 955 by the moslems to protect the city


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Andalusian Landscape.*

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Que hermoso paisaje de Andalucía, lleno de contrastes, esa foto está excelente. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

me imagino que la region de Andalucía debe ser una de las mas hermosas de europa :drool:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Catedral de Toledo*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Iptucci said:


> Andalucía es una tierra sin par en toda España, sus paisajes, sus costumbres amadas y reconocidas internacionalmente, pero lo mejor son sus gentes, la humanidad y la hospitalidad es lo natural en Andalucía, te recibiremos con los brazos abiertos si alguna vez vienes por aquí.


:yes:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Toledo's Cathedral looks very interesting, with those diverse styles combined in one single building.


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

//MUSTANG// said:


> Toledo's Cathedral looks very interesting, with those diverse styles combined in one single building.


Very true!


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

//MUSTANG// said:


> Toledo's Cathedral looks very interesting, with those diverse styles combined in one single building.


 ^^ Well in fact its 95% gothic.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Sigüenza*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Julandronic said:


> ^^ Well in fact its 95% gothic.


Toledo's Cathedral is undoubtly one of the most beautiful examples of gothic style in Spain, but it combines other styles too, like Renaissance, Mudéjar, etc. In fact, in the picture you can see a distinctive baroque cupola over the Mozarabic Chapel, at right. The pediment on the center of the façade is baroque, too. The building itself was built using the remainings of an old mosque.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Muy bella la catedral de Toledo. Saludos.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Madrid by night.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Linda foto de Madrid!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Am going to Madrid on the 1st, would you recomend a day trip to Segovia, Toledo or El Escorial?


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful photo of Madrid!
The newest tower´s gave another view to the city.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Am going to Madrid on the 1st, would you recomend a day trip to Segovia, Toledo or El Escorial?


^^Of course,it's very near,you should visit Toledo or Segovia at least


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Am going to Madrid on the 1st, would you recomend a day trip to Segovia, Toledo or El Escorial?


Depending on how much time will you have, TAKE THE TRIP!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


^^
Salamanca maravillosa


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

el skyline de Madrid esta admirable, en especial de noche :drool:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Excelente la foto nocturna de Salamanca. Saludos.*


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

qué bellas las barquitas encalladas en el fango!! qué curioso fenómeno la bajamar gaditana!!
qué buenos camarones se deben capturar ahí!,qué simpático es el carnaval gaditano!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

The pic of Cadiz is very interesting! photography has not to be only about beuty, good light etc..


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

¡Tantas historias de mi lado del charco comenzaron o terminaron en Cádiz!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Julandronic said:


> *Barcelona by night; Cataluña.*


*Very nice, dazzling. Regards.*


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Es el edificio que mas me gusta de Barcelona.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ Do you really think there isn't anything more interesting to show in Granada than two dogs fucking? :lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Castillo de Olite*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Iptucci said:


> *Granada City. Andalusía.*


LOVE THE PERRITOS GOING AT IT! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


I LOVE THIS CASTLE!


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Volcanic landscape of Charca de los Clicos,Lanzarote; Canary Islands.
The scenario of Almodovar's last movie "Los abrazos rotos".*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

viva la espanya.... :cheers:


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

oduguy1999 said:


> LOVE THE PERRITOS GOING AT IT! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


^^ Yeah,lovely gay doggies :tongue2:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

That last pic is truly awesome. Canary Islands' landscapes are gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Lo sé, soy español.

By the way, try to use the english language while speaking on international forum, because most of the other forumers can't barely understand what we've spoken.
Cheers.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

*Ordesa y Monte Perdido National Park*, Huesca (Aragón).
3348 metres high.
UNESCO's biosphere reserve.


















by Porschista on Flickr.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

One of the most impressives landscapes that belongs to our national reserves


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. rock! rock! baby rock! :cheers:



weird said:


> *Ordesa y Monte Perdido National Park*, Huesca (Aragón).
> 3348 metres high.
> UNESCO's biosphere reserve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

I have counted the pictures by province (excluding those which do not appear anymore and those which appear twice) and here are the results:

La Coruna - 10
Pontevedra - 7
Orense - 3
Lugo - 5
Asturias 16
Cantabria - 22
Vizcaya - 9
Guipuzcoa - 5
Alava - 7
Navarra - 10
La Rioja - 10
Leon - 7
Zamora - 5
Salamanca - 10
Avila - 3
Segovia - 20
Valladolid - 4
Palencia - 5
Burgos - 10
Soria - 5
Madrid - 31
Caceres - 13
Badajoz - 3
Toledo - 6
Ciudad Real - 5
Guadalajara - 1
Cuenca - 3
Albacete - 2
Huesca -14
Zaragoza - 8
Teruel - 7
Gerona - 7
Lerida - 11
Barcelona - 12
Tarragona - 6
Castellon - 2
Valencia - 10
Alicante - 8
Murcia - 5
Huelva - 12
Sevilla - 13
Cadiz - 14
Cordoba - 4
Malaga - 10
Jaen - 7
Granada - 11
Almeria - 15
Beleares - 16
Tenerife - 13
Las Palmas - 2
Ceuta - 2
Melilla - 3

For four of the images the province is unknown but three of them are from the region of Andalucia.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*The golden stones of Palacio del Infantado, Guadalajara city, Castilla-La Mancha.

(Palace of the Dukes of Infantado , XV C. Late gothic with renaissance and mudéjar influences). *


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Julandronic said:


> *Palacio del Infantado (),Guadalajara city, Castilla-La Mancha.*


*Hermoso este palacio, me encanta. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Very nice places! I am in loved with arte mudéjar architectural style.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Amazing architech...


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> I have counted the pictures by province (excluding those which do not appear anymore and those which appear twice) and here are the results:
> 
> La Coruna - 10
> Pontevedra - 7
> ...


Thanx for your work,viva Bulgaria! :hi:


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesante la arquitectura de piedra , es algo comun que hay en varias ciudades españolas, muy buena foto.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Cathedral of Castelló de la Plana; Castelló, Comunitat valenciana.*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Nice picture. A little bit oversaturated, but very sharp. 
The Cathedral looks as new.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

that palace is really beautiful..



Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Hermoso este palacio, me encanta. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

do you think the photo was edited through photoshop? because look at the colors? i hope not...



Iptucci said:


> ^^
> A very wonderfoul sky!.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## usek25 (Jul 12, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> ^^
> I think!, bat, is not important, because this sky is posible real, in a momment in all year, is not easy have a perfect sky for one fhoto.


the sky's colour look nice but a bit artificial


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, I think this picture, like many others, has been "photoshopped" in order to enhance color and detail. But that's not bad: a little bit of photo retouching can improve images that otherwise would look dull, boring or uniteresting. Of course, the intention is to "make look better", not "fake".

Maybe the original picture looked something like this:










But the author enhanced it to this result:










It went a little bit too far to my personal taste, but it undoubtly enhanced the beauty of the picture, so you can admire this lovely Cathedral in a better way.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

very nice photo... :cheers:



Iptucci said:


> *Las Palmas de Gran Canaria.* Islas Canarias.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

^^cool pic!:cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... a green green gass of home...:cheers:


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Puente del Milenio (Millenium bridge) in Ourense, Galicia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Quedé encantado con ese puente, excelente diseño. Felicitaciones. Saludos.*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... this is the unique bridge in the world.... i love it....



Julandronic said:


> *Puente del Milenio (Millenium bridge) in Ourense, Galicia.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Julandronic said:


> *Puente del Milenio (Millenium bridge) in Ourense, Galicia.*


very nice design


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

The bridge is amazing but I also really like the green area at the first photo on this page!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:



m_m said:


> The bridge is amazing but I also really like the green area at the first photo on this page!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:rofl:



Iptucci said:


> Anyway I think that aliens are behind many buildings that are being made in Spain.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice place but... what happened there?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice pics. what is the snowiest region in spain?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

i would say Huesca because of the Pirineos, but also Granada (Sierra Nevada), Lleida, Madrid, but because the mountains of those ragions use to be white many months (in Madrid it's white now), but at street level may be Soria. However it snows every year in the the center and north of the country


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> *ALBACETE.* Castilla-La Mancha.


this place is really nice


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah indeed!


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

zazo said:


> i would say Huesca because of the Pirineos, but also Granada (Sierra Nevada), Lleida, Madrid, but because the mountains of those ragions use to be white many months (in Madrid it's white now), but at street level may be Soria. However it snows every year in the the center and north of the country


Don't forget the Cantabric Range.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

corredor06 said:


> very nice pics. what is the snowiest region in spain?


navarra is also very snowy..










here´s about a mountain road 2 weeks under 4 meters snow

http://www.diariodenavarra.es/20090...seccion=navarra&seccion2=meteorologia&chnl=10

few more pics..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32255394&postcount=385

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32576266&postcount=388


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

*Faro de Maspalomas*, Gran Canaria (Canary Islands)









by szeke.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a question, is Castillian the predominant language in the Canaries or there is another one? 

and how is the nightlife in the canaries...because it looks awsome :drool:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah, it's also very spoken english, german, swedish, russian, etc... but official only castillian, there's no other regional language there like for example in Valencia


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

D.D. said:


> I have a question, is Castillian the predominant language in the Canaries or there is another one?
> 
> and how is the nightlife in the canaries...because it looks awsome :drool:


The language speaked amongst locals is castillian, but they have their own slang, quite different for the rest of the country. But anyway, you wouldn't have any problem since you are colombian, right? 

About the nightlife, is quite good. Mostly focused on the beach since it's almost tropical. Temperatures vary between 16-24ºC the whole year 
Also, there are lots of germans and brits.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Typical wooden balconies and Gredos mountains in the background. Cuevas del Valle; Ávila, Castilla y León.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## usek25 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ amén xd


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow Viva Espania..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Puente de los Peligros (bridge of the dangers :shifty: ) in Murcia city; Región de Murcia.*


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

Tremenda foto del faro... Great lighthouse photo!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice pics


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

What sort of picture of Toro is that? All the cities have factories and Toro is not an exception, but however it's not an industrial city 

Toro is a small old village with lot of history and wine producer region. Even, it was capital of its province (Toro's province) until the last division of the spanish state.

*Colegiata de Toro:*









by Antramir.


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, Espania es muy hermosa. Me encanta Espania! Gracias for the pics  .


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow, es bueno


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Las 00:00 y 32 segundos según Hora.es :lol:

*LA GIRALDA (SEVILLA)*

Is the actual cathedral tower, but in fact it was built as the minaret of the great mosque of Sevilla, at the XII century. The upper part of the tower is a christian renacentist added at the XVI century, to house the bells. It's 97'5 metres tall, and his name is "Giralda" due to the sculpture that reachs to the top of the tower, called "el Giraldillo".


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Seville's cathedral is great. Is the biggest gothic temple in the world and the fourth in Christianism.
It's also part of UNESCO's World Heritage.

Columbus is buried inside it :wink2:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice and with good height. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

weird said:


> Riaño's Reservoir, León (Castilla y León).
> 
> I can choose between these two pictures, so I post them both. Hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Castilla y leon is gorgeous. Queiro ir a Espania!



buho said:


> Bardenas Reales desert (Navarra)


I never knew Spain had a desert, or in all of Europe for that matter. Interesting!


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ You can find deserts in increasingly more and more places around the world... hno:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

arashmordad said:


> I never knew Spain had a desert, or in all of Europe for that matter. Interesting!


Actually, in Almería (southern Spain) you can find deserts too. Some westerns of Clint Eastwood were filmed there :yes:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Yes! World-famous spaghetti westerns! Maybe they should be known as Paella Westerns instead... hehe!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I think in Spain there are at least 3 deserts: Bardenas Reales (Navarra), Monegros (Aragón) and Tabernas (Almería)


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Wow interesting. You learn something new everyday. Are there any other deserts in Europe?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow..


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

buho said:


> I think in Spain there are at least 3 deserts: Bardenas Reales (Navarra), Monegros (Aragón) and Tabernas (Almería)


The only real desert of those 3 is Tabernas one. The other two are just semi-desertic areas


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

*Mundaka*, Vizcaya/Bizkaia (País Vasco/Euskadi).

This small village in the Cantabric Sea is place of the Billabong surf tournament.
Once again, it's difficult to chose just one pic so I will post two.

Landscape at sunset:









Village:









Location:









:wink2:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Uff, en esa zona hay siempre un ambiente húmedo-marítimo super agradable, y: una foto por post


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

zazo said:


> Uff, en esa zona hay siempre un ambiente húmedo-marítimo super agradable, *y: una foto por post*


I know, it was to show the landmark of the village because just the landscape seemed a bit miser :tongue2:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

cierto, la primera foto es muy miserable, jj ¡podria estar en cualquier parte!, pero muy bonitas


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I wanna call spain the land of contrast... for me only European country that has such diverse landscape.. :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

buho said:


> *LA GIRALDA (SEVILLA)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sevilla is awesome; nice photo btw


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Peñíscola is awesome


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Está claro que etimológicamente Peñíscola debe venir de Peña, porque se trata de una peña o peñasco, pero cola, se referirá quizá a que es como una cola de peñas, o algo así.


Al parecer el nombre griego fue Quersónesos, que significa península. Y los romanos al traducirlo, fue _paene insula_, que significa "casi isla" al ser un terreno que se adentra en el mar. Luego ya se sabe como se acaban deformando los nombres...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cabo Finisterre (La Coruña, Spain)*

Where the old World ended... (the name Finisterre is roman, comes from Finis Terrae, and means "End of the World")


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

buho said:


> Where the old World ended... (the name Finisterre is roman, comes from Finis Terrae, and means "End of the World")


Sounds like a "Pirates of the Caribbean" place... :lol: :lol: :lol:

History prove that the world doesn't end at Finisterre. If this isn't true, then I'm posting from another planet! :lol:

Greetings from the New World.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

//MUSTANG// said:


> Sounds like a "Pirates of the Caribbean" place... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> History prove that the world doesn't end at Finisterre. If this isn't true, then I'm posting from another planet! :lol:
> 
> Greetings from the New World.


Go and tell this to roman people! :nuts: I suppose the mayas at the other side thought the same, there was nothing crossing the sea :lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

oh hermoso pueblo! aunque se nota un poco frio el clima.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

D.D. said:


> oh hermoso pueblo! aunque se nota un poco frio el clima.


Yo creo que es el efecto de la fotografía, porque en esos pueblos lo del frío, poco :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

brilliant Peñíscola :yes:


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

buho said:


> I think in Spain there are at least 3 deserts: Bardenas Reales (Navarra), Monegros (Aragón) and Tabernas (Almería)


More in fact if you count Canary Islands: Lanzarote and Fuerteventura are all desert islands, they are a piece of Sáhara in the middle of the ocean, southern Gran Canaria and Tenerife are desertic too; in fact these regions are drier than peninsular deserts.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A church in Palencia*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Iptucci said:


> ¡Gracias!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena informacion..:happy:

Gracias


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tabernas desert (Almería, Spain)*

You can see the western village, where were filmed many spaghetti westerns, like all Sergio Leone western movies, with Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## jerezcito (May 7, 2009)

*SUMMER STREET,CARMONA,SEVILLA,ANDALUCÍA*

August, 5 PM.
40 degrees, but beautiful.








by jerezcito


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuatro Torres Business Area (Madrid)*

Four skyscrapers in Madrid of 250 to 236 metres tall, tallest of Spain.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Do they allow those planes to fly so near of buildings?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

//MUSTANG// said:


> ^^ Do they allow those planes to fly so near of buildings?


That was october the 12th, every year in this day there is an army exhibition


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the info.
Columbus would be glad to know about that exhibitions.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*BARCELONA - EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS FOR 2009*










Barcelona is the new European Champion!!! I am a fan of Real Madrid but that is a great achievement for Spain. Triunfa Espana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

congratulações ao Barça :cheers1: the F16 fly so close to the floor in that pic :uh:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Thanks Viva Bulgaria, has been good year for Spain.


You are most welcome  I am sure that the next year will be even better for Spain. It is high time that Spain becomes World Champion 

...unless, of course, we manage to qualify. In that case Bulgaria is going to be the World Champion :nuts:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: CAMPEONES:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Viva Barcelona, Viva Catalunya:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Striking view!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,,


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

aby_since82 said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: CAMPEONES:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


*Visca Barça!!!* :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Joe, pero ahora que me fijo la fotografía es de la copa de Europa de hace 3 años, están Ronaldinho, Beletti, Gio....! :lol:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

congratulations good job kay:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

buho said:


> Joe, pero ahora que me fijo la fotografía es de la copa de Europa de hace 3 años, están Ronaldinho, Beletti, Gio....! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: en ese momento era imposible encontrar una mas reciente


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

..


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

The light is wonderful!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

that gormaz picture made me smile


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuevas del Drach (Mallorca)*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*San Simón Island, (Bay of Vigo), Pontevedra province, Galicia, Spain*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Fuí de viaje de fin de curso a Mallorca, y estuve en esa cueva, muy bonito, salía un tío en una barquita tocando el violín o algún instrumento parecido, un piano desde luego no era.


Si el tío iba en la barca desde luego un piano no, no :lol:
Yo en estas nunca he estado, porque nunca he estado en Mallorca... la única que recuerdo haber estado es la de Nerja.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics! :applause:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Retiro (Madrid, Spain)*

The most famous hystorical park of Madrid.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

I like this park very much: a lot of young people just relaxing, biking, playing guitars...


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

One of my favourite places to relax:

Laredo, Cantabria.



















Thanks to *-zyber-*, Flickr.com


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful place


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful! Like in the movies!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

//MUSTANG// said:


> Beautiful! Like in the movies!


Yeah, like in The Planet of the Apes! :lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Hermoso pais es España!
me gusta mucho de Al-Andaluz,las cidades mouriscas(Cordova,Sevilla,Granada)
y también la Galiza(Santiago de Compostela)


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Iptucci said:


> TORO. Zamora. _*Castilla y León.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Corrala de Tribulete (Madrid)*

Typical 19th century popular building in the neighborhood of Lavapiés.


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

*The Giralda of Seville from the river Guadalquivir*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Church of Santa Eufemia, Orense*



















For 19 June


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Nice baroque church! kay:


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Very lovely!


pacocpc said:


>


----------



## mr_smart (Jun 21, 2009)

*gud work*

nice Photos..............
___________________
isagenix weight lose


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos indeed


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buitrago de Lozoya (Madrid, Spain)*

Medieval village, with a complete wall and surrounded by river Lozoya.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice photo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gredas de Bolnuevo (Murcia, Spain)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*T4 of Barajas Airport (Madrid, Spain)*

Created in 2006, the new terminal of Baraja's airport won the Sterling award.


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

las ultimas fotos stan re buenas


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El paso del fuego (San Pedro Manrique, Soria, Spain)*

Today it's a special photo, a photo of San Juan
It's a very ancient tradition, with origin in pagan festivities (now it's San Juan) that has remained to us in a remote village of Soria. Only people of the village cross the fire, and they don't get burnt, it's the catharsis of his festivity. During the whole year they wait for this day, this moment. It's not forbidden for foreign people, but when that has happened, they have been sent to the hospital with serious wounds. The embers are at 1200º (2192 fahrenheit)



















Short video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9QCWIckx8Y

Long video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1evmX0h-1YI


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Ouch.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Salamanca*

The roman bridge and the new cathedral (16th century, the old is beside the new and was made in 12th century).


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

salamanca hermoso


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Castillo de Capilla*


----------



## manhuel (Mar 19, 2009)

Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, Valencia
Arts and Sciencies City, Valencia


----------



## manhuel (Mar 19, 2009)

:shocked:benidorm


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

zazo said:


> Casa del duque en Almodóvar del Río, tipical architecture of the region


Do you know what is the name of this type of architecture? Thank you.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Animo said:


> Do you know what is the name of this type of architecture? Thank you.


mmm, regional architecture, mountain style i think, but it's very eclecticist, a mix of styles, may be regional-modernist.. no idea sorry


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

The house of the Duke of Almodovar style is English, not an original style and typical of Cantabria or the North of Spain. 

*Greetings. *


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

visit the north, and visit england


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*COVARRUBIAS*


















from/de flickr.com


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing to see, the location can evoke something, but is very different, people, landscape, language, climate, everything is different, Spain Spain is a different country, it said when Napoleon tried to invade and did not, incidentally.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

eclectic, regional-mountain style which takes all the possible country styles based in the climate areas is very typical in the big houses and palaces of the north area of Spain as any architect student know. Common houses only take one part of these kind of modernist architecture, the mountain one.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

The architecture of Cantabria. rural homes oldest known in Cantabria are late Middle Ages because they were previously made of wood. The few examples that make clear that they had retained a single plant, with a deck and fence in front hastial, thus presenting a large fund. Generally have a low second-floor deck. In the openings of these houses the pointed arches represent the dominant morphology. After the Middle Ages, these arches leave and move to other adintelados half point, while the most prominent are those that occur in the structure when the end of the fifteenth century the plant develops under-cover, finally becoming a true second floor, while the housing is profiled in an arcade that would become so important over time. 
Gradually, throughout the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries, from this type of house will be setting up a paradigm of the traditional architecture of the field of Cantabria, which buys all its reputation at the end of the last century, when fragmentation a paradigmatic model of the traditional architecture of the region that remains dominant today. It is a rectangular house with a fence and deck stands parallel to the facade, which aimed at noon or outgoing, will be found preferentially in one of the sides. The balcony or sun, covered by an extended eave is supported by powerful firewall ashlar framing a porch or estragal. The balcony and the porch will become key areas of the house, both for its contribution to the achievement of the housework for his role in channeling the socialbilidad. 

This type of house is today spread to all middle and lowlands in the region, sometimes combined with several variants, including the home loft, the walls between houses balcony corbels firewall moldings homes which relies on the balcony butch side and houses blown balcony. In the latter case, the estragal disappears, making the space that is under the balcony in an open hallway. In the nineteenth century was introduced into a new field of Cantabria, compatible with all types earlier in the process the glass balconies in galleries, based on the prevailing models and semi-urban areas. 

In the uplands of the region are found in the other the perceived impression of the half and a few different materials, which are not foreign influences meseteñas. So it is with a type of house, small openings, spread through the valleys of Campoo and Valderredible, which without loss of function of the sunny walls and firewalls, or the masonry on the facades, and uses the adobes the-timbered. In the case of Liebana, the balcony loses diaphanous, often to the benefit of the apartment with access via an outside staircase or skid, and frequent use of adobe brick and without rebocar. 

A new type of rural housing is the home or cottage Pasiega, whose zone of influence widens from the Mountains to the immediate Pas valleys and Soba Ruesga of Toranzo of Carriedo and even to Trasmiera. Each house has several of these cabins, as they are called by the locals, according to their peculiar system of life based on transhumance, the most important of all those located in coastal and cottage known as vividora. It is a rectangular house with a roof and fence in front hastial, gain access to it via a stairway, which runs through the front runner or one of its sides. 










A rate above the house there is the characteristic of the eastern valleys, particularly those of Guriezo and Trucios, which suggests the profound influence of the Basque village. The house, a rectangular with a roof and a fence, has broad eaves facade in hastial, being built with half-timbered and brick. 










Everything said here is completed by noting that the house of Cantabria is generally coupled, so the house is completed with a series of buildings attached to the custody of tools, grain and fodder, and shelter for some the cattle. Historically, one type of grain spread in many parts of Cantabria has hórreo, whose presence is still significant in the valleys lebaniegos. 

It is common that the house has built far away from the parent, such as huts, rectangular floor and roof to fence, the farmer has in the areas surrounding the villages. There is a kind of cottage, known as winter, the high valleys characteristic of Western, located at the foot of the ports, with a facade that can be located in the hastial or another of the sides, but in any case has a ground floor for the animal shelter and a second floor for hay shelter. In the high port of the Cordillera in the West of Cantabria, is a type of construction called chozo, whose basic function is the room, as livestock remains in the open during the summer. These huts, small, can be round or rectangular floor plan.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

zazo said:


> mmm, regional architecture, mountain style i think, but it's very eclecticist, a mix of styles, may be regional-modernist.. no idea sorry





Iptucci said:


> The house of the Duke of Almodovar style is English, not an original style and typical of Cantabria or the North of Spain.
> 
> *Greetings. *


Thanks again. I was asking because to me it looked like English architecture. It looked like a medieval manor house or something to that effect.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Iptucci, i think i've been clear in the deffinition of architecture of north palaces and big country houses, that text was absolutely inecesary, explaining villages architecture, talking in one line makes everything easier, not two


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

Our foreign friends want to know the truth and have to meet their requests and questions. 

*Saludos.*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

That's it, the pic i posted is the tipical and very common architecture of palaces and big country palaces of the north till XIX century, like or not, with a eclectic architecture only found in this area (may be it reminds you english, but it's different, the architecture details and mixes are different as in your architecture school should have taught you) Village and traditional architecture is wonderful and amazing but not the one i posted, i can't understand why are you saying this kind of thins actually about north palaces... i also could have post industrial architecture and said i was typical, (because it is) and of course you'd have post a treaty of traditional buildings of villages with no kind of conection, coherence is a virtue and there are lots of trues in one only place.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

If by that time it was fashionable English style, a rich man who could choose to commission your home building your home in style English, but that claim is very different from that in Cantabria or the North Spain that style is very typical of original or Cantabria in northern Spain or because it is not.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

why don't you read me? i said that eclectic style (only found in northern Spain, though it seems to you english) is very common and tipical in PALACES of the north till XIX century, as i said in last 4 posts, and i suppost you didn't study it's charecteers at history of the spanish architecture, original from cantabrian area mixed with north european styles which changed their forms in XIX architectural movements, but original from north spain modernism, what somebody don't know about, just don't talk.


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

zazo said:


> Casa del duque en Almodóvar del Río, tipical architecture of the region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almodovar del rio? Ese es su nombre(duque de almodovar del rio), la localidad es *Comillas*.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, sorry, i just don't know the name of every village, thanks


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Animo said:


> Do you know what is the name of this type of architecture? Thank you.





zazo said:


> mmm, regional architecture, mountain style i think, but it's very eclecticist, a mix of styles, may be regional-modernist.. no idea sorry





zazo said:


> eclectic, regional-mountain style which takes all the possible country styles based in the climate areas is very typical in the big houses and palaces of the north area of Spain as any architect student know. Common houses only take one part of these kind of modernist architecture, the mountain one.



all has been said..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by zazo * 
mmm, regional architecture, mountain style i think, but it's very eclecticist, a mix of styles, may be regional-modernist.. no idea sorry 

*Quote:
Originally Posted by Iptucci * 
The house of the Duke of Almodovar style is English, not an original style and typical of Cantabria or the North of Spain. 

*Greetings. * 




I think it has become clear that the house of the Duke of Almodovar del Rio is a curiosity of English architecture in the area and nothing else. 

I have nothing more to say, I am confident that the issue is sufficiently clear. 
*Greetings.* :eat:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok iptucci, okey, the same than talking to a fish


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

English style houses exist all over Spain from north to south, are exceptions, curiosities, nothing more, until a fish understand. 

*Greetings.*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

You, okey


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

copy one


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

LA AXARQUÍA. Costa del Sol. Málaga. *Andalusia.*










Axarquia is a region of Andalusia. It is the wedge-shaped area east of Málaga. 

Its capital is Vélez-Málaga. The Vélez, Algarrobo and Torrox rivers all run through the region. Its highest mountain is La Maroma.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## samaruc (Dec 17, 2004)

*España - One photo every day*

I believe that one does not see... Let's try now.

Txindoki Mount. Guipuzkoa - Basque Country.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic of the Basque Country!!!


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

,,


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

very vibrant colors...what are those??
thanx for sharing


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

bOrN2BwILd said:


> very vibrant colors...what are those??
> thanx for sharing


i think flowers


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

in La Rioja grapevines, of course..!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The Sevillian Siberia, Andalusia*


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great shot and beautiful scenery! What is this area called?


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> Great shot and beautiful scenery! What is this area called?


This scenery is in Cerro del Hierro, in the North Saw of Seville (968 msm)


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

El cerro del Hierro es sobrecogedor.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

SETENIL DE LAS BODEGAS. Cádiz. *Andalusia.*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Cazalla de La Sierra, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Precisosos paisajes de Sevilla.

PD: Sevillano te dirán algo, es sólo una foto y por día, hoy tenía que haber reinado todo el día la foto de Setenil de las Bodegas, a mí personalmente me dá lo mismo, pero las normas del hilo de España son esas.

Saludos.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Iptucci said:


> Precisosos paisajes de Sevilla.
> 
> PD: Sevillano te dirán algo, es sólo una foto y por día, hoy tenía que haber reinado todo el día la foto de Setenil de las Bodegas, a mí personalmente me dá lo mismo, pero las normas del hilo de España son esas.
> 
> Saludos.


Ah, no lo sabía, lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima vez. Gracias.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

De nada, estimado sevillano.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

RÍOMALO DE ABAJO. Cáceres. *Extremadura.*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

"Ríomalo"? It looks pretty good for me!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## culinarygal1 (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG these photos are amazing! I plan on visiting next spring. I can't wait! I have a friend living there, and I might just stay there.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Good time to visit Spain.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

CASARES. Málaga. *Andalusia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Cartagena. *Murcia.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

La Toba.Cuenca. *Castilla-La Mancha.*


----------



## usek25 (Jul 12, 2008)

*L'Estany de Sant Maurici. LLeida, Catalunya*



















Vaya problema que he tenido para reducirla, y mira que es fácil xD


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Only one photo per day! - ¡Sólo una foto al día!

The rules say it. - Las reglas lo dicen.


----------



## usek25 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^
La estaba editando cuándo Iptucci publicó la suya, y evidentemente no iba a borrarla.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Las reglas son las reglas. :lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

ALBARRACÍN. Teruel. *Aragón.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

SANTA OLALLA. Huelva.* Andalusia.*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^superb photography kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos! Specially Albarracin.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Gracias!.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

bellas ciudades


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

CASA DE LA SIRENA. Cuenca. *Castilla-La Mancha.*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic, looks a little frightening soo close to the edge!!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Huéznar´s Waterfalls, North of Seville*


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Peñas de Islallana, La Rioja:










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/albeefoto/3586305334/


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Potes, Cantabria*


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

it looks pretty good.


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Bellísimo país España, muy buenas todas las fotos, la última es imponente.


----------



## Jaydy (Aug 6, 2009)

Bravo!..I´ve seen all the pics of this thread and they are awesome!...thanks for the pics and keep posting...please!!!....gracias...


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Gölem II said:


> SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL


PHENOMENAL!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Real Jardín Botánico (Madrid)*

The botanic garden of Madrid is an 18th century creation. In the photo, the monument dedicated to Linneo, the sweedish botanic.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Genoveses Beach, Cabo de Gata Natural Park, Andalusia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Peniscola, Valencia


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Baguala said:


> Bellísimo país España, muy buenas todas las fotos, la última es imponente.


hermoso, gran trabajo chicos



> SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL


beautiful

That's in Madrid right?


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Yes, around 48 km northwest of Madrid.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Quercus Ilex, Monfrague Natural Park, Extremadura


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

simple but beautiful this lost pic :drool:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info Diego


----------



## jcamilo (Jul 28, 2009)

realmente españa es un pais de maravillas!!! tiene muy buenos lugares!


----------



## samaruc (Dec 17, 2004)

Cabañeros National Park. Ciudad Real - Castilla y La Mancha


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ To be honest half of the province of Ciudad Real is like Cabañeros. The only difference is that they chosed Cabañeros as a National Park. I can tell you many places to see deers.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Estepa, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*El Cerro de San Cristóbal, Seville*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*El Cerro del Hierro, Seville*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Nice!  I can't wait for winter and ski again. :yes:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Constantina, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Carmona, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The South of Seville*


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

ElSevillano22 said:


> *The South of Seville*



It's not difficult to understand ONE PIC PER DAY (and post, of course)


----------



## Daviolo (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Sevilla, but i dont find it difficult to understand "one photo every day", and please, dont repeat places so often!
thanks!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Daviolo said:


> I like Sevilla, but i dont find it difficult to understand "one photo every day", and please, dont repeat places so often!
> thanks!


nice Sevilla, but please post the map! I remember many regions of Spain and where they are, but not all of them :nuts:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ And try to show big, nice pictures, too! 

Spain has a lot of wonderful places all over the country, so it won't be difficult to find beautiful photos big enough to post them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ElSevillano22 said:


> *Constantina, Seville*


Town of Constantina in winter looks really very nice :cheers: thanks for sharing it


----------



## kenzo™ (Aug 8, 2006)

Buitrago de Lozoya (Comunidad de Madrid)


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The old town of Seville (Patrimony of the Humanity)*


----------



## Daviolo (Nov 11, 2007)

ElSevillano22 said:


> *The old town of Seville (Patrimony of the Humanity)*


Nice pic! but please, don't repeat places so often! We want to watch more about all Spain, not all pics about Sevilla :lol:
Thanks


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ It's alright. I love Sevilla.


----------



## Daviolo (Nov 11, 2007)

:lol:
I also love Sevilla. It would be nice a new thread about "Sevilla, one photo every day", but this is about all Spain, so lets show all the country, not only 1 zone...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

GRAZALEMA. _Cádiz._ *Andalucía.*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Please Iptucci and Sevillano22: if you want you can create another thread in which only put photos of Andalusia, but here are put pictures in Spain, it seems that for you there is only your land. People from other countries who want to know Spain through the photos that stake, will take the impression that Spain is only Andalusia, where it is not.

Greetings.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

No te quejes tanto y pon tú las otras fotografías de otras regiones de España.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

No puede ser, sois la misma persona. :lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

ISLA CRISTINA. Huelva. *Andalusia.*


----------



## Majevčan (Jul 20, 2004)

Spain :drool:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

GOD, I love this country!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

New Orleans splendid moments lived with the Spanish.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Museo Dalí (Figueres, Girona)*

Museum of Dali, the great surrealist artist, that was born in Figueres. He is buried in the museum.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Catedral de Mallorca*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Major Square of Salamanca*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman city of Segóbriga (Saélices, Cuenca)*


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

aww I miss Spain...not been there for 3years  I think ill go next summer


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Baeza (Jaén)*

Renacentist city, included with Úbeda as a Unesco World Heritage Site.


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

buho said:


> *Catedral de Mallorca*



I visited that cathedral in 2005  a great picture, thank u!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Patones de Arriba (Madrid)*

Patones is a really little village at the north of Madrid, in a mountain region. It's completely built with slate, walls, the floor, roofs... Has been unoccupied for decades, now is a touristic village with some bars and most houses have been restored. Some years ago were 4 neighbours, I don't know how many are nowadays...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcazaba de Sagunto (Sagunto, Valencia)*

Longer than a kilometre, this fortified old city up in the mountain, has its origins in the iberians. Hannibal the Carthaginian besieged the city for 8 months, until all the people of Sagunto commited suicide. It caused the 2nd Punic War, because Sagunto was an ally of Rome.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Park Güell (Barcelona)*


----------



## Girona Airport (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ great capturing of shots.the roof design is too great and the symetryis awsome


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Timanfaya (Lanzarote, Islas Canarias)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trujillo (Cáceres)*

The city where the conqueror of Peru, Francisco Pizarro, was born (in the photo).


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cabárceno (Cantabria)*

Iberian bears.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vitoria (Álava, País Vasco)*


----------



## usek25 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ great pictures!

qué diferencia, antes era Andalucia dia si dia también


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Riglos (Huesca)*

Little village protected by that huge stone monoliths, some of them are 300 metres tall (called "mallos").

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mallos_de_Riglos


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcaicería (Granada)*

The traditional arabish market of luxury products (specially silk), it takes up several narrow streets, and it was made to be closed with doors, as an independent part of the city.


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ It's a reconstruction from XIX century, not the original market that was burned that century.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almansa (Albacete)*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

MELILLA.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

CEUTA.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zaragoza*


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

pichuneke said:


> ^^ It's a reconstruction from XIX century, not the original market that was burned that century.


What's the problem? Many other buildings posted here are being rebuilt as well


----------



## Majevčan (Jul 20, 2004)

buho said:


> *Almansa (Albacete)*


The fortress is :master: but I don't like the supermarkets being built that close to the old town center/fortress.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Iglesia del Santo Sepulcro (Estella, Navarra)*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

buho said:


> *Zaragoza*


I remember visiting this lovely city many years ago when my dad was stationed at Torrejon Air Base(U.S.). I am not sure if it still exists, but there used to be a U.S. military base nearby, outside of Zaragoza.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Photo of Zaragoza is indeed an awesome photo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> I remember visiting this lovely city many years ago when my dad was stationed at Torrejon Air Base(U.S.). I am not sure if it still exists, but there used to be a U.S. military base nearby, outside of Zaragoza.


The Zaragoza air base still exists, but not as an U.S. base, it's used by the spanish army now kay:


----------



## Ainnur (Nov 12, 2007)

buho said:


> *Monasterio de Irache (Estella, Navarra)*


^^ Mmmmm... this is not Irache's Monastery but the "Santo Sepulcro" church in Estella


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ainnur said:


> ^^ Mmmmm... this is not Irache's Monastery but the "Santo Sepulcro" church in Estella


Thanks, I really doubted about if it was Irache... because I found the photo as Estella, but without the name of the construction, and I thought it was Irache.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

buho said:


> The Zaragoza air base still exists, but not as an U.S. base, it's used by the spanish army now kay:


Muchas gracias buho. kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puente de Rande (Redondela, Pontevedra, Galicia)*

River over the "ria de Vigo", was built in 1978 and is 1.558 metres long.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio del Infantado (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Great late gothic-mudejar-renacentist palace built in 1483.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Excelent mix of different styles. kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Skyline de Madrid*


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Hay estaciones de ski en esas montañas al fondo?


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ Si, pero pequeñitas. Navacerrada 3 km. y Valdeskí 20 km.

Y luego está Xanadú, con 250 metros... abierto todo el año  http://www.skikamel.com/kamel/articulo9.htm


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Lagos de Covadonga, Asturias


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

pichuneke said:


> ^^ Si, pero pequeñitas. Navacerrada 3 km. y Valdeskí 20 km.
> 
> Y luego está Xanadú, con 250 metros... abierto todo el año  http://www.skikamel.com/kamel/articulo9.htm



Ah, que interesante! Gracias kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hotel W/Hotel Vela (Barcelona)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Frigiliana (Málaga, Andalucía)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Iberian wolves (Castilla y León)*

The wolves once lived in the whole Iberian Peninsule, but were decimated during the 20th century. Fortunately, the are expanding again, and the wolves population of Castilla y León is now arriving to Madrid, Extremadura, Aragón or Guadalajara. Actual population is estimated in more than 2.000 and growing in Spain, and 400 in Portugal.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Procesión Virgen de la Victoria. Melilla.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hotel Marqués de Riscal (Elciego, Álava, País Vasco)*

Luxury hotel made by Frank Gehry in an old wine cellar, in a little village of only 1.000 people surrounded by vineyards.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, interesting architecture!!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*LIBRARY.* CEUTA.


----------



## buho2 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Don Quijote (Albacete, Castilla La Mancha)*


----------



## buho2 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aínsa (Huesca, Aragón)*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Islas Chafarinas.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hotel Marques de Riscal is very similar to the museum Frank Ghery is designing in Panama.


----------



## buho2 (Nov 15, 2009)

corredor06 said:


> Hotel Marques de Riscal is very similar to the museum Frank Ghery is designing in Panama.


All Ghery's buildings are more or less the same :lol:


----------



## buho2 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Monfragüe National Park (provincia de Cáceres, Extremadura)*

One of the most important mediterranean forest, specially due to birds like the iberian imperial eagle (the only live in the Iberian peninsule), royal eagles, different kind of owls... At the image, and old moorish castle and the river Tajo.


----------



## buho2 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Catedral de Justo Gallego (Mejorada del Campo, Madrid)*

Justo Gallego is an 84 year old man who has been building a "cathedral" since the 60's, only with his hands, without machinery and without any kind of help. The cathedral is made with broken bricks, iron bars, concrete and all kind of recycled materials. He never made any plan and never studied architecture nor something similar. He just says it's all in his head. The dome is 40 metres high and the towers 60 metres high. Has a cloister, gallery, a crypt and all typical things in a cathedral.

Norman Foster said about it "It's the most impressive thing I have ever seen in my life". Santiago Calatrava visited the place too, and the building was exposed in the MOMA (Museum of Modern Art in New York). Coca Cola company did an advertisment with him for Aquarius.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk9jGBjiBZI

He possibly will never finish it due to his age.

10 minutes doc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOygwz8ri20


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sierra Tramontana (Mallorca, Islas Baleares)*

Highest mountains of Mallorca island, it's a mountainous formation of 90 km long per 15 km wide, and the highest mountain is Puig Mayor with 1.447 metres.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ One of these days, someone will say Columbus was an American returning home... :nuts: hehehe!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, in fact I really don't mind if he was catalan, from Cogolludo (Guadalajara), portuguese, from Genova or an alien :lol:

Tuga, I think not, there is not any ski resort in Spain able to open in summer hno:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Patio cordobés (Córdoba, Andalucía)*

Lots of courtyards of people in Córdoba (and generally in Andalucía, in Toledo also) are very ornamented, and there is a real rivalry between them to have the most beautiful, the most flowery...

Official website: http://www.patiosdecordoba.net/


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Christopher Columbus was from Genoa (Italy) and although it can not be fully demonstrated the idea is accepted worldwide, so I consider nonsense and nothing more than a theory invented by some form of regional nationalism and global publicity given in his race for their separatist claims, so that Columbus was Genoese and Catalan not, Oh my God!, how far they will reach these nazionalismo regionalist!. It is absurd to say that Columbus was Catalan.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Iptucci said:


> Christopher Columbus was from Genoa (Italy) and although it can not be fully demonstrated the idea is accepted worldwide, so I consider nonsense and nothing more than a theory invented by some form of regional nationalism and global publicity given in his race for their separatist claims, so that Columbus was Genoese and Catalan not, by God, how far they will reach these nazionalismo regionalist!. It is absurd to say that Columbus was Catalan.


Listen there is a lot of debate as to which country Columbus was from, but Genoa is definitely not the one. Check the video in my sig, you'll see why. 

Columbus was born in the the Iberian Peninsula, the only question right now is from which Kingdom he's from. 

Maybe we should make a thread about this in the European forums.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you, buho! That picture is very lovely!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Christopher Columbus was from Genoa (Italy) and although it can not be fully demonstrated the idea is accepted worldwide, so I consider nonsense and nothing more than a theory invented by some form of regional nationalism and global publicity given in his race for their separatist claims, so that Columbus was Genoese and Catalan not, Oh my God!, how far they will reach these nazionalismo regionalist!. It is absurd to say that Columbus was Catalan.


kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*River Sil canyon (Ourense, Galicia)*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Spain is a facinating country.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

*Dinosaurs feetprint in Los Cayos (Cornago, La Rioja)*

120 million years ago, some dinosaurs left us hundreds of feetprint in the ground.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pont del Diable (Tarragona, Catalunya)*

This roman aqueduct is know as "pont del diable", that means "bridge of the devil", due to the fascination that this building that is 27 metres tall and more than 200 metres long (the preservated part) produced in medieval people, that thought only the devil could have down such massive construction.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Iptucci said:


> Christopher Columbus was from Genoa (Italy) and although it can not be fully demonstrated the idea is accepted worldwide, so I consider nonsense and nothing more than a theory invented by some form of regional nationalism and global publicity given in his race for their separatist claims, so that Columbus was Genoese and Catalan not, Oh my God!, how far they will reach these nazionalismo regionalist!. It is absurd to say that Columbus was Catalan.


You are blind to science and new facts. I think it's nonsense to adhere to something that is widely accepted based on flimsy evidence.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

Personally I think the studies referred to have been entrusted to an American university on payment by the government of Catalan autonomy and believe that such studies could be looking allegedly paid the outcome desired by the Catalan government, so do not think at all the hypothesis that Columbus was Catalan, I think it's regionalist nazionalismo advertising.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Guys don't discuss this here. I've made a thread for this in the The Strategikon.

Beautiful pics of Spain btw.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma, Islas Canarias)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Big paella in Venta Gaeta (Comunidad Valenciana)*

In popular festivities is very common to make giant paellas to feed all the people coming for free. In the 1st photo, a small one. In the 2nd, the Guiness record of a paella: 110.000 people ate from it (in Moratalaz, Madrid).


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa Lis (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*

Arte Nouveau and Art Decó museum, it's a modernist palace built in 1905.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> You are blind to science and new facts. I think it's nonsense to adhere to something that is widely accepted based on flimsy evidence.


I have found an investigation that Colombus was from aragón:



> Colón era aragonés. Y su lengua madre era el catalán. Ni portugués, ni francés ni italiano. Un estudio de la Universidad de Georgetown afirma que provenía del Reino de Aragón y que hablaba catalán.
> 
> http://zaragozame.com/2009/10/20/cristobal-colon-y-aragon/


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

A study by Georgetown University commissioned and paid by the Catalan regionalist nazionalismo and allegedly looking for a specific outcome: to say that Columbus spoke Catalan.:lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Ciudad de San Sebastián. La Gomera. Islas Canarias.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ Colombus came from Maars in a day of fog, Sevilian fog.

que gran paella :uh:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Mars attac


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio de la Aljafería (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow! All these astounding pics show how beautiful Spain is!

(Could you PLEASE keep Columbus' birthplace out of this thread?)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Sebastián (La Gomera) in Canaria islands its really a great, very nice place


>


:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palmeral de Elche (Elche, Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Palm tree forest, the biggest in Europe with more than 200.000 palm trees, only some arab forests are bigger. Was planted by the moorish in the 8th century.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuenca (Castilla la Mancha)*

The medieval city of Cuenca is surrounded by the narrow pass of the rivers Huécar in one side and Júcar in the other. At the left of the image, the "casas colgadas" (hanged houses), 14th century popular gothic buildings over the precipice.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

¿Y si lo convertimos en "España one pic per post" :clown: Pero sin abusar, 2, 3 fotos, quizá 4 al día... ¿Opiniones?




What if we make this thread "España one pic per post" :clown: Without flooding, just 2, 3 photos, maybe 4 a day... Any quarrel?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Last photo is very nice btw


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa de Pilatos (Sevilla, Andalucía)*

Luxurious palace that combines mudejar and renacentist style. Tom Cruise was filming a movie there a week ago :lol:


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

No words..


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Christos-Greece and Lazo!

*Guggenheim Museum (Bilbao, País Vasco)*


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

TugaMtl said:


> Listen there is a lot of debate as to which country Columbus was from, but Genoa is definitely not the one. Check the video in my sig, you'll see why.
> 
> *Columbus was born in the the Iberian Peninsula, the only question right now is from which Kingdom he's from. *
> 
> Maybe we should make a thread about this in the European forums.



You are very funny.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

buho said:


> Gracias Samperz!
> 
> *Obelisco de Calatrava (Madrid)*
> 
> This 92 metres tall obelisk is a work of Santiago Calatrava, a conmemorative monument to Caja Madrid, a bank. Is between the leaning towers (Puerta de Europa or Torres Kio), with the 4 towers at the back. The main feature is that the obelisk moves, with a snake movement. Will be officially inaugurated on December the 23rd. Photo and video by Jorge.



Wow. Very original. Congratulations.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> I might hope so. This year is a bad year for snow everywhere in Europe though.
> 
> Cristobal Colom, was a Catalan.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Colom-Catalon...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259474526&sr=8-1



School children around Spain are taught Columbus was a catalonian?

School children around US are taught Amazon Forest is an international territory.

All I can say is: bullshit.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

In schools in Spain are not taught to children is columbus Catalan, also do not know if he knows that in Catalonia is a region of Spain there are no schools in Spanish, all subjects are taught in Catalan, but two hours of Spanish , is the only place where you can not study in the common language of Spanish, is a sad realization of the Catalan regionalist politics, like the nonsense that Columbus was Catalan.

Although not surprise me that it be taught in Catalan schools but in schools in the rest of Spain does not.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Kriativus said:


> You are very funny.


I too find it very funny that you believe he is Genovese. You do believe he comes from there? Either way this thread is here to posts pics of Spain not to discuss this. I made a thread about this topic in the European forum.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

> In schools in Spain are not taught to children is columbus Catalan, also do not know if he knows that in Catalonia is a region of Spain there are no schools in Spanish, all subjects are taught in Catalan, but two hours of Spanish , is the only place where you can not study in the common language of Spanish, is a sad realization of the Catalan regionalist politics, like the nonsense that Columbus was Catalan.
> 
> Although not surprise me that it be taught in Catalan schools but in schools in the rest of Spain does not.


Not really. I applaud Catalonia for doing this. Too many regional languages are getting extinct in Europe.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Again with Columbus... hno:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for all these amazing pictures, buho!
They show us many different styles of a beautiful country.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Mondoñedo*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! And thanks VivaBulgaria for the photo. I hope that with "One picture per post" more people will post photos :yes:

*Bilbao (País Vasco)*

Iberdrola tower under construction, a 165 metres tall building by César Pelli.
Photo by *Biltxur*.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Quirce de Pedret (Cercs, Barcelona, Catalunya)*

Romanic paintings of the XI century, in a pre-romanic church of the IX century. The actual painting is a reproduction, the original was moved in 1922 to the Catalunya National Art Museum of Barcelona.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Málaga (Andalucía)*

Roman theater, moorish alcazaba (fortified citadel) and orange trees.


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice photos :cheers::cheers:

my favourite country in europe :booze:

some photos of granada?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks man! Photos of Granada soon, do you want any particular part of Granada?

*Jumilla (Región de Murcia)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcázar de San Juan (provincia de Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Jerez de la Frontera, Andalucia*










HUGHES Hervé


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Redalinho!

*Oviedo (Asturias)*

Cathedral and the sculpture of la Regenta, the character of a novel by Pérez Galdós.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Capricho (Comillas, Cantabria)*

Palace built by Gaudí in 1883.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Las Hurdes (provincia de Cáceres, Extremadura)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puerta del Sol (Madrid)*

The most important square of the city, has been made pedestrian.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ ¿Al fin terminaron las obras en Puerta del Sol?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

//MUSTANG// said:


> ^^ ¿Al fin terminaron las obras en Puerta del Sol?


Después de 7 años de obras, lo inauguraron hace unos meses :lol:

*Catedral de León (Castilla y León)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Huelva/Sevilla geoglyphs (Andalucía)*

In the southwest part of the Iberian Peninsule (Portugal included) there are some geoglyphs, very big images drawn in the land centuries ago (like in Nazca, the best worlds example). Are atributed to the tartessians, an extinguised and mysterious prerroman civilization that is usually related with Atlantis.

The whale.










A geoglyph of a pharaoh? Maybe only a casuality, a pareidolie.


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ I don't think those figures are geoglyphs...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm skeptic too, but I really don't know.

*Pasatiempo (Betanzos, A Coruña, Galicia)*

Masonic park made in 1893.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Melilla.*


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

* Hercules' Tower, city of A Coruña, Galiza, Spain.*

It's the only Roman lighthouse in the world which is still working.


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

nice


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

nice!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Convento de las Dueñas (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*

Plateresque cloister of the 16th century.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Girona, Cataluña.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Esteban (Murcia)*

Just a few weeks ago, there were going to build a parking in Murcia. But they found a moorish neighborhood of the 11st century, with more than 100 houses, a mosque and several palaces. Will be preserved.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Barco Santísima Trinidad (Málaga, Andalucía)*

Reproduction of the Santísima Trinidad, an 18th century ship that was the biggest of his age, with 140 canyons and 63 metres long. Was destroyed in 1805 in Trafalgas battle.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Carbayón de Valentín (Tineo, Asturias)*

Centenary oak.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Moorish walls of Badajoz (Extremadura)*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

iiiPróspero Año Nuevo!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is the city of Toledo, in the old kingdom of Castilla


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^Yes, I forgot to write down the name ...but in any case I think that the look of Toledo should be recognizable by all


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

ÁVILA, THE WALLED CITY




















from flickr.com


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photo Zazo.

*Tarazona (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Sebastián (Guipuzkoa, País Vasco)*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

I just LOVE all these pics from Spain!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Mustang! :cheers:

*Puerta de Alcalá (Madrid)*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Miralá, miralá, miralá...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

:lol: 

*Sierra de Aralar (Navarra)*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Barco de Valdeorras, Ourense, Galicia


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Parque de María Luisa (Sevilla, Andalucía)*

19th century romanticist neo-moorish shrine in Sevilla.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monasterio de San Millán de Suso (San Millán de la Cogolla, La Rioja)*

9th century monastery. The castilian language (Castellano) was born here (Glosas Emilianenses).


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the cistern it was a Mosque? :uh:



pichuneke said:


> ^^ Another recently discovered mosque
> 
> http://enclasedepatrimonio.blogspot.com/2009/12/el-cortijo-de-las-mezquitas-en.html
> 
> ...


que bien, tengo que ver el articlo, gracias kay:


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Arpels said:


> the cistern it was a Mosque? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> que bien, tengo que ver el articlo, gracias kay:


Mas información aquí sobre el Cortijo de las Mezquitas/ More information about the "Cortijo de las Mezquitas" here (in spanish):

http://www.fundaciondalpa.es/archivos/arqueologia 9 la mezquita que se convirtio en cortijo.pdf


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionantes lugares.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Vitoria-Gasteiz today:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

General view of Spain in this days


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic. Regards.*


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Spain is a very beautiful country, I have only been in Madrid, Benidorm and cities that are located near the border of Portugal, and I really like it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The satellite photo is fantastic


----------



## cachimba (Aug 17, 2008)

*Las Rozas de Madrid, today*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> General view of Spain in this days


were?????????????


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels said:


> were?????????????


http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/ :yes:

*Castillo de Calahorra (Granada, Andalucía)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bus Station (Casar, Cáceres, Extremadura)*

Original bus station in a 5.000 people village.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Beget (Girona, Catalunya)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*A Coruña (Galicia)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Arco de Santa María (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

16th century triumphal arch made for Carlos V visit.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonitas iglesias, kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monasterio de Estíbaliz (Álava, País Vasco)*

11th century monastery. Detail. Photo by Cesalf (flickr)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calatayud (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

With the mudejar towers, World Heritage Site by Unesco.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.kay:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Archeologic Museum of Seville*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> In fact wasn't late Renaissance, was early Renaissance in Spain :lol: In Spain Renaissance arrived at the very lates 1400, earlys 1500. During the Catholic Kings kingdom the style was the *plateresque*, that combines gothic structures and decoration from latest gothic, Flemish, italian Renaissance and mudejar styles. Most famous example in the most plateresque city:
> 
> *Universidad de Salamanca (Castilla y León)*
> 
> From fuenterrebollo. The facade of the main building was made in 1520.


esto es filigrana de piedra Buho :yes:


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Arpels said:


> esto es filigrana de piedra


That's the idea. That's precisely why this style is named "plateresque": it mimics a delicate and very ornated silversmith work.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

You're right :yes: 

*Arribes del Duero (province of Zamora, Castilla y León)*

Pic by Óliver (flickr)


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^with your permission

*Panteón de la Duquesa de Sevillano, Guadalajara*










+1


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

You don't have to ask for permission, this thread is of all who wants! :lol:
It's a beautiful neo-byzantine building :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa de los Dragones (Ceuta)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Great Mosque of Córdoba (Andalucía)*

Mihrab and macsura of this Umayyad mosque, this part was made in the 10th century.



















Pic from ojodigital.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

buho said:


> You don't have to ask for permission, this thread is of all who wants! :lol:
> It's a beautiful neo-byzantine building :yes:


kay: beautiful pics Buho!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Aby!

*Valderrobres (Teruel, Aragón)*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Remarkable pictures, all these! Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Mustang! Is there any "Guatemala- one pic per..." thread?

*Sede del Departamento de Sanidad del Gobierno Vasco (Bilbao, País Vasco)*









Flickr.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Orihuela palm tree forest (Orihuela, Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Europe's second biggest palm tree forest after Elche (in Alicante too).


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Very good pictures guys 

Springtime in La Rioja.










Picture by *-zyber-* at Flickr.com


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^Nice pic, looking forward to the Springtime here where I live. :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Fantastic pics

I opened a thread about Spanish Castles so if you are interested in it, here you are:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51443725#post51443725


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Warner park of San Martín de la Vega [Madrid]*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

*
Obelisco, A Coruña, Galiza.*

It's the main commercial area of the city. Here it starts the Royal Street which is the most important shopping street in A Coruña, and ends at Maria Pita's Square, where the City Hall is located. On the other side, we have the faboulous Caixa Galicia Corp. Building, one of the best examples of galician modern architecture, which supports the biggest public screen in Spain.


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Nice picture, but I see no obelisk. Is it the column with the clock?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Laberint d'Horta (Barcelona, Catalunya)*

18th century gardens with a labyrinth, here was shot some scenes from the movie Perfume: The Story of a Murderer. Pic by Josep M. Llovera (photo.net)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Today's banner is Cuenca! :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuenca (Castilla la Mancha)*

Pic by dleiva, from flickr.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*SANTIAGO CATHEDRAL (Santiago de Compostela, GALICIA))*

View from Alameda Park, in Santiago de Compostela


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

buho said:


> *Cuenca (Castilla la Mancha)*
> 
> Pic by dleiva, from flickr.


wonderful !!!!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Butel! :cheers:

*Alcalá de Xivert (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Pic by joanot (flickr)


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressive Cuenca and amazing the Santiago Cathedral. Regards.*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Banana trees (La Palma, Islas Canarias)*

Canarian bananas (plátano de Canarias) are one of most typical products of Spain. Pic from gatito amarillo blog.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monasterio de Santo Domingo de Silos (provincia de Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Romanic cloister of the 11st century. Pic by Dleiva from flickr.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Iglesia de San Román (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Mudéjar church of the 13th century with wall paintings. Today it's the visigothic museum of Toledo.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Magic pics, buho!!, thanks


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

MONTE SANTIAGO / VALLE DE DÉLICA - SPAIN 

The Nervión river plunges from Mount Santiago in the province of Burgos, Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon, to Délica Valley in the province of Alava, Autonomous Community of Euskadi 








http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monumento_Natural_del_Monte_Santiago


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

el exterior la Iglesia de San Román en toledo con su torre e el abside es hermoso tanbién :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Gracias Arpels y Kaetzar! 

*Roman Art Museum of Mérida (Mérida, Badajoz, Extremadura)*

Museum designed by Moneo with pieces of the UNESCO world heritage site of Mérida, the roman Emerita Augusta (where Gladiator main character was born and lived :lol.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Martín tower (Teruel, Aragón)*

One of the several mudéjar towers of Teruel. Pic by Rolando Polo (flickr).


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful the San Martín Tower. Regards.*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Jan :cheers:

*Torres Blancas (Madrid)*

Highrise by Sáenz de Oiza, was built in 1964-1969. Pic by Fersky.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

In my opinion, Roman Art Museum of Mérida is one of the best works of Moneo and I love Torres Blancas but the building need a cleaning and repairing. 
Thank you very much buho.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Roman Art Museum of Mérida (Mérida, Badajoz, Extremadura)*

Museum designed by Moneo with pieces of the UNESCO world heritage site of Mérida, the roman Emerita Augusta (where Gladiator main character was born and lived :lol.










Being in the Roman museum of Merida is a unique experience. Moneo achieved in a 20th century building an atmosphere of past centuries


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Roman Art Museum of Mérida, I like your columns, uniformity and spaces. Regards.*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Kaetzar, Castor and Jan. I usually don't like Moneo, but I think the museum is great.

*Ujué (Navarra)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Málaga airport (Andalucía)*

The terminal 3 of Málaga airport was recently inaugurated.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pic, I like your hall principal. Regards.*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Jan!

*Manresa (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Manresa has an nice panorama with these mountains of fund and his natural environment. I like the bridge. What's that, a cathedral?? Regards.*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Manresa has an nice panorama with these mountains of fund and his natural environment. I like the bridge. What's that, a cathedral?? Regards.*


Has cathedral dimensions, but is only the collegiate church of the city :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Campisábalos (provincia de Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

A romanic church in this village of only 70 people. Pic by fotochicho (Panoramio).


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Campos Eliseos Theatre (Bilbao, País Vasco)*

Modernist theatre built in 1902. Pic by *Morgoth*.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Today's banner is Canfranc train station, in the Pirineos of Huesca! (Aragón)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Llotja de Lleida (Catalunya)*

This conference centre was inaugurated yesterday. Pic by JordiMP81, from flickr.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Nice, it looks very Scifi-ish. Any interior pictures?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Animo said:


> ^^ Nice, it looks very Scifi-ish. Any interior pictures?


In here :yes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189567&page=25


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Pedro de la Nave (El Campillo, Zamora, Castilla y León)*

7th century church built by the visigothics, at the image the capital with Isaac's sacrifice, and decorative birds and vegetal forms that come from the persians, and arrive to Spain through the byzantine empire. Pic by Martinthek.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ciudadela (Menorca, Islas Baleares)*

Pic by Hubert Foulon, from Panoramio.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Víbora hocicuda *

Vipera latasti is the most common viper in the Iberian Peninsule.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Campos theatre is awesome!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Yellow Fever! :cheers:

*Holy Week in Murcia (Región de Murcia)*

One of the processions, with wood images made by Francisco Salzillo, 18th century sculptor. From www.murciaregion.net. More images -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1097709


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> *Víbora hocicuda *
> 
> Vipera latasti is the most common viper in the Iberian Peninsule.


que mala


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Vosotros también tenéis de esas :lol:

*Alquézar (Huesca, Aragón)*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Capilla de San Telmo, Tuy*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Very baroque. I love it!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Isla de los Faisanes (Irún, País Vasco-Hendaya, Francia)*

The island is a little rock in the Bidasoa river, property shared between Spain and France.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*-
-
-*

*Mezquita - Great Mosque of Cordoba in Spain built by the Banu Ummaya Islamic period, mainly started its Islamic architectural construction during 784 by the order of Emir Abdel-Rahman I.*

*-
-
-*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ps. Great job with the pictures everyone, Espana was the first topic I saw on skyscrappers, and I was astonished by the variety of pics everyone is posting, also in the Italy thread; however I was checking other countries and they are pretty bad compared to these 2 thread... People are just posting pics of bicycles, houses, and their camera quality is not good at all... Germany, Japan, and Russia threads are mostly horrible. India thread is not bad at all, some nice landscape pictures in there.

I hope everyone keeps this thread nice and clean... Let the scent of Spanish paradise amaze all those who come to check this thread out. *


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

In fact, today is a Catholic Cathedral. A Visigothic Church was destroyed to built this mosque. Cordoba was won in 1236, and Christians respected the original construction. Inside the old Mosque, a Renacentist Church was built in the XVI century. It broke the homogeneity of the original construction, but was made in a way that almost all the important elements of the mosque were preserved, and not much time ago I read that thanks to that modern church, the rest of the temple was preserved, as it solved some structural problems.

Today is officially known as "Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción (English: Cathedral of Our Lady of the Assumption)", but a lot of people calls it the mosque of Córdoba, although it has been a christian church most of its time.



A_Hamshari said:


> *-
> -
> -*
> 
> ...


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

This is one of these things that people claim for themselves... I claim it to be a mosque, some claim it to be a church. The Dome of the Rock in Jerusalem is claimed for Muslims and the Jews claim it for them, and who knows whoever claims it theirs, so everything has a claim. I claimed mine, and you claimed yours... end of the day it's a house of God.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I claim it to be just a magnificent building, that was a roman temple at first, a visigothic church after that, then converted into a mosque and now into the mosque there is the cathedral. And the most important part is the mosque, of course.


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't want to enter into this debate. The Dome is a Mosque, and Cordoba is a Cathedral, Hagia Sophia is now a Museum, but it was a Cathedral, then a mosque... Different religions must respect each other, and the history of the building.

To be honest I would like that archeological excavations would be made in the Dome to find the ruins of the jew Temple, there is no problem about the Dome continuing as a mosque, but...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Real Madrid vs F. C. Barcelona*

Tomorrow, saturday, at the 22:00 spanish hour, these two teams will play one of the best soccer games can be watched. Cristiano Ronaldo vs Messi. At the pic, Messi against Cannavaro in the 2009 match.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

100 años muy bien, congratulaciones :cheers1:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Messi is very good, i haven't watched much of ronaldo... but from what ive seen in some games, he is only a soccer player so he can hook up with girls, but what do i know i just watch league cups and world cups 
Lets hope though this world cup 2010 won't be cancelled from south African violence.

But let's keep this thread more beautiful Spanish pictures, and less discussion please.  Let's write in germany or japan thread, the pictures there suck so doesn't matter :lol:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Torreciudad*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Marbella*

*Marbella, Province of Malaga (Andalucia Region):*












*---|||---*


*Map of Marbella:*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Marbella is also my future home  I am thinking of moving there within the next few months, can anybody please post more pictures of Marbella so I can be very excited.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Legión española.*












The Spanish Legión (Spanish: Legión Española, La Legión or colloquially El Tercio), formerly Spanish Foreign Legion, is an elite unit of the Spanish Army.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Catedral de Valencia (Comunidad Valenciana)*

Renaissance wall paintings made in 1474, payed by the pope Alexander VI, natural from Valencia. Pic from wikipedia.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Montserrat, Catalonia*










_Pic originally taken by TikiJanes on Deviantart._


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

I found this picture in my collections but I don't know where it is and where I got it from, but it is amazing... if someone knows where it is let me know I'll edit post and add info on location, etc. Thanks.



*Evening in España*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman theatre of Medellín (Extremadura)*

Has been recently found a roman theatre built in the 3rd century a.C. Pic by forumer Medellín.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza Mayor de Salamanca (Castilla y León)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Alhambra from the inside, Granada*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

All the images are = :drool::drool::drool::master::cheers1::applause::cheers:

I continue to insist on renaming the thread to Spain - one photo per post...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> I continue to insist on renaming the thread to Spain - one photo per post...


Me too! Any voluntary to send a message to an administrator?
I like the last days that several people posted pics


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ I will send tomorrow


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

I would volunteer too, but maybe you guys should go without me  if he see my avator picture, he will probably turn you guys down haha


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

MADRID


----------



## rawer23 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Kaetzar said:


> MADRID


incredible pic! awesome!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa Batlló (Barcelona, Catalunya)*

One of master pieces of catalán modernism, one of the best of Gaudí. Pic by natashap (flickr).


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Fontibre(Cantabria)



















SOURCE:Flickr


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

I could spend an entire day enjoying all these beautiful pictures from Spain!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Formentera(Islas Baleares)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Peñón de Ifach and Calpe(Alicante/Comunidad Valenciana)



















SOURCE:Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Baudelio de Berlanga (Soria, Castilla y León)*

10th century enigmatic mozarabic church. Pic by lacstm, from Flickr.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes!! The name of the thread was changed! Thanks to Viva Bulgaria :banana:

*Roman theatre of Cartagena (Región de Murcia)*

Pic by Alejandro Pérez, Flickr.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Isla de la Toja/La Toja Island(Pontevedra/Galicia)

On this island is placed one of the most famous Spas in Spain.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

*Orbaneja del Castillo(Burgos/Castilla y León)*



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

I really love this thread. Thanks to all forumers!


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Caballos y vacas pastando en la Sierra de Gredos (Ávila)/
Horses and cows pasturing in Sierra de Gredos (Avila)









By kaetzar


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Convent-Castle of Calatrava la Nueva (Aldea del Rey, Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pics guys,keep it up!!!



> Río Tajo/Tagus River(Toledo/Castilla La Mancha)


Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santa Catalina's Castle (Jaén/Andalucía)



















Source:Flickr..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Miravet(Tarragona/Catalunya)



















Source:Flickr..


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Splendid photo!!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Thanks!!

Cañón de Almadenes/Almadenes Canyon(Región de Murcia)


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Spain, Mare_nostrvm.  Go España. :cheers:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

abdeka said:


> Beautiful pictures of Spain, Mare_nostrvm.  Go España. :cheers:


Thank you very much!!!

My best wishes for you and Algeria!!!:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcañiz (Teruel, Aragón)*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN ILDEFONSO O LA GRANJA, SEGOVIA - SPAIN*



Santa Cecilia palace and Peñalara mount - Somosierra range


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bilbao underground (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*

Pic from traslaventanilla.com


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santa Cruz de Tenerife(Islas Canarias/Canary Islands)



















SOURCE:Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Martín de Trevejo (Cáceres, Extremadura)*


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ That's nice.

Another old street:

*Barri Gòtic
Barcelona (Catalonia)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Mustang!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Noia (A Coruña, Galicia)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almonaster la Real mosque (Huelva, Andalucía)*

10th century mosque inside of a moorish castle. Pic by enhiro, from Flickr.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Dalí Museum (Figueres, Girona, Catalunya)*

Dali museum in his village, Figueres. At the pic a painted roof by the artist. Pic from amadeo.blog


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Jerez Speed Circuit, Jerez de la Frontera, Provice of Cádiz, Andalusia.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Arriondas(Asturias)



















SOURCE:Flickr..


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> *Dalí Museum (Figueres, Girona, Catalunya)*
> 
> Dali museum in his village, Figueres. At the pic a painted roof by the artist. Pic from amadeo.blog


 nice, a trompe-l'œil...


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Cicerón said:


> Jerez Speed Circuit, Jerez de la Frontera, Provice of Cádiz, Andalusia.



I didn't know they have a starship from the United Federation of Planets, like the USS Enterprise.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to Arpels and Mustang, that are two faithful followers of the thread :cheers: (Gracias a Arpels y Mustang que son dos fieles seguidores de este hilo!)

*Cuatrovitas mosque (Bollullos de la Mitación, Sevilla, Andalucía)*

12nd century mosque, reconverted into a rural chapel. Pic by mister_coltrane, from Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY - HUESCA, ARAGON, SPAIN*









Picture by Patataasada, from Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MALLOS DE AGÜERO - HUESCA, ARAGON, SPAIN*










Picture by Basajauntxo, from Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cantalapiedra(Salamanca/Castilla y León)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Jukrapp said:


> This is probably a fake image.


Fake? Why? Just excessive HDR.
Ah, the name is Cuatrovitas, didn't know why I put Cuatrovistas :nuts:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

The Chapel of Our Lady of Cuatrovistas Cuatrohabitan or in a desert of Bollullos.It is a Christian chapel tower preserved as an antique Almohad architecture.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Coria's Cathedral (Coria, Cáceres, Extremadura)*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEACH OF THE CATHEDRALS, RIBADEO – LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY , SPAIN*









Picture by javier1949, from Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANCARES RANGE – LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Xhunter83, from Flickr


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Very nice!  Can you guys post more interesting places to see in the North? (i.e. Galicia and Castilla y León) Thanks! :wink2:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Isidoro de León (León, Castilla y León)*

11th century romanesque paintings in the royal mausoleum. Pic from www3.unileon.es


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

One more pic of the north of Spain for Animo..

Valle del Pisueña/Pisueña's Valley (Cantabria)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santuario de Calasparra/Calasparra Sanctuary(Región de Murcia)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

viva espana! beautifule photos!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks LordCarnal!!!

Madrid Skyline(Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid)



















By Danny,from "urbanity.es"...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> *San Isidoro de León (León, Castilla y León)*
> 
> 11th century romanesque paintings in the royal mausoleum. Pic from www3.unileon.es


this panteon is superb :yes:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN JULIAN DE LOS PRADOS, OVIEDO/UVIEU – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









This wonderful church of the ninth century is today almost in the center of the city of Oviedo. 
It belongs to a series of Asturian churches declared World Heritage Site
Picture by .GeorG., from Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIEW OF THE PICOS DE EUROPA FROM THE FITO'S VIEWPOINT, SUEVE RANGE - ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Otema, from Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Salobreña Castle and the Moon(Granada/Andalucía)



















SOURCE:Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> *Jewish baths in Zaragoza (Aragón)*
> 
> 13th century jewish baths. Were discovered a few years ago and aren't visitable yet, so this is the only one pic.


:uh: es bajo la tierra Buho?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels said:


> :uh: es bajo la tierra Buho?


:yes:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE GIGANT’S CLIFFS, TENERIFE ISLAND – CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Daveldoorf, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3435/3312038045_7503963813_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MASCA VILLAGE, TENERIFE ISLAND – CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*

MASCA VILLAGE, TENERIFE ISLAND – CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN









Picture by Pablo Lopez Ortiz, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/3270211507_c8dd17b3cf_b_d.jpg


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Castor, the pictures doesn't work. Maybe you have pasted the wrong url.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monasterio de San Lorenzo del Escorial (Madrid)*

Pic by Francisco José Sánchez, from Panoramio.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Medina Mayrit Baños Arabes, Madrid*










_Photo by: Pablo Echavarri_


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

CANDELARIO – SALAMANCA, CASTILLA Y LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN








Picture by CaRmEn C, from Flickr

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3401/3408983697_55e30a5030_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WOLVES PASS FROM THE PEÑA DE FRANCIA (France mount) SANCTUARY – SALAMANCA, CASTILLA Y LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*










La Peña de Francia is a mountain that rises to 1723 m, south of Salamanca province, autonomous community of Castilla y Leon, Spain. It is one of the highest mountains of the Francia range, which in turn is part of the Central System.

Known for its Black Madonna Shrine and its greatest, is almost inaccessible in winter by snow. It has a large influx of tourists during the summer months, many of them Christian pilgrims.

Picture by David Gonzalez1, from Flick
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2614/3987772481_e7150c619d_b_d.jpg


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

SEVILLA - Rio de Guadalquivir









Riverside of Sevilla


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

buho said:


> *Monasterio de San Lorenzo del Escorial (Madrid)*
> 
> Pic by Francisco José Sánchez, from Panoramio.


Amazing ceiling artwork!! mg:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EZCARAY – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by –Zyber-, from Flickr

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2195/2112443127_5800ef6398_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTO DOMINGO DE LA CALZADA – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by jmare, from Flickr

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3016/3035670558_e46d8a8d3b_b_d.jpg


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Arpels said:


> :uh: es bajo la tierra Buho?
> Jewish baths in Zaragoza (Aragón)


:cheers: Zaragoza, my own city ^^




__________________


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that courtyard. I'll bet it looks amazing at night..


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Is the Santo Domingo de la Calzada Major Square


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKE SANT MAURICI, AIGUES TORTES NATIONAL PARK – LLEIDA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Fernando Bilbao, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/3903513008_95b96c1953_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANT DOMENEC CLOISTER, LA SEU D’URGELL – LLEIDA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by El senyor dels Bertins, from Flick
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2770/4400183969_68f3698c0e_o_d.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pharmacy faculty (Madrid)*

Pic by javier1949, from Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WINE’S HORSES MONUMENT, CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ – MURCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Ramón Cutanda, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/3873754817_9c3eae16bd_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WALLS, DAROCA – ZARAGOZA, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Beyond the grave, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/2803492089_8574ca5820_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOS DEL REY CATÓLICO – ZARAGOZA, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by ferlomu, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2951540750_2e896f9f5a_b_d.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Segorbe(Castellón/Comunidad Valenciana)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Science Museum of Granada(Andalucía)



















SOURCE:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Trade Fairs and congress center of Málaga(Andalucía)



















SOURCEanoramio


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That first shot is just wonderful! Lovely indeed.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> That first shot is just wonderful! Lovely indeed.


¡¡Sos del Rey Católico is really beautiful!!, thanks


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN BRIDGE, CANGAS DE ONÍS – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Señor L, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4151041038_fd03f50e13_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIEW OF THE PICOS DE EUROPA WITH NARANJO DE BULNES – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Mapicruz, from Flickr
At the back the obelisk of the Naranjo de Bulnes or Picu Urriellu, accompanied by his bodyguards, the mountains Urrielles
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2687/4423138834_16e619ea62_o_d.jpg


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

que hermosa es España. Lo que mas me gusta es la gran diversidad recreacional que posee.
kay:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
Tienes razón, amigo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOYENECHE PALACE AND CHURCH, NUEVO BAZTAN – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by twiga swala, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3194/2569027860_197e335164_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SAN ANTONIO ROYAL CHAPEL, ARANJUEZ – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN








Picture by josemazcona, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/1591097937_51f1f75349_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALTAMIRA CAVE – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by turistasXnaturaleza, from Flickr
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4476379345_403d66e28a_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA JULIANA COLLEGIATE, SANTILLANA DEL MAR – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Xavier Fargas, from Flick
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/2774273968_2c50ffbc39_o_d.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful pics Castor :wink2:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Blanca from its castle(Región de Murcia)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Salinas de Torrevieja(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAZORLA RANGE - JAEN, ANDALUSÍA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Photoguayre, from Flickr
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/183/383278646_3e4ebca062_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARIA SQUARE, BAEZA, WORLD HERITAGE - JAEN, ANDALUCÍA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Antonio j. García, from Flickr
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/206/511375270_c499dd6259_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

buho said:


> Beautiful pics Castor :wink2:


Thanks, Buho, you are a specialist


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Spain! Wonderful architecture and landscapes.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SA CALOBRA, MAJORCA ISLAND – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Click-mallorca.com, from Flickr
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4318579639_c936ec6657_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POLLENÇA BAY, MAJORCA ISLAND – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by –terry-, from Flickr
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/106/298995752_9896df0b84_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Beautiful Spain! Wonderful architecture and landscapes.


Thanks,


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, SANT MIQUEL DE LA POBLA – CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Abariltur, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2490/4182141432_3bb1da7f62_b_d.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pics Castor!!:cheers:

San Jorge's church in Miralrio (Guadalajara,Castilla la Mancha)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOCTURNAL BLACK WELL, FUENTES DE AYÓDAR - CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Fotos Charly, from Flickr
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4289723203_97dcfd77c0_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Nice pics Castor!!:cheers:


I say the same, Mare_nostrvm


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Panoramic photo(El Hierro,Islas Canarias)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COCA CASTLE – SEGOVIA, CASTILLA Y LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by otis spain, from Flick
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2025/2155875147_46989f09c3_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ERESMA RIVER, BOCA DEL ASNO PLACE, SAN ILDEFONSO OR LA GRANJA – SEGOVIA, CASTILLA Y LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by harley 35, from Flickr
this is a place, Boca del Asno (the mouth of the ass), in my town of San Ildefonso or La Granja
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2542/4112831459_c6db0f5486_b_d.jpg


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Castor_Game said:


> Picture by harley 35, from Flickr
> this is a place, Boca del Asno (the mouth of the ass), in my town of San Ildefonso or La Granja
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2542/4112831459_c6db0f5486_b_d.jpg


^^ Ass??? You probably mean "donkey"... :lol:


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

"the mouth of the ass"jejeje, that would be funny to hear in spanish...

lovely pics of Spain, a jewel in Europe


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Kika said:


> ^^ Ass??? You probably mean "donkey"... :lol:


Donkey=burro
Ass=asno -----> Boca del Asno, not Boca del burro

also ass=culo
:nuts:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Covadonga's Lakes(Asturias)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Campo del Moro Gardens (Madrid)*

Gardens of the Royal Palace of Madrid. Pic by me.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Roman Bridge in Frías(Burgos,Castilla y León)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Salobreña (Granada, Andalucía)*

Pic by Fred Shively, from Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOTAVENTO BEACH, FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND – CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Jesús Garrido, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3269/2856851118_fde7148edb_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JANDIA LIGHTHOUSE, FUENTEVENTURA ISLAND – CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Nicola Zingarelli - caranxcaranx, from Flickr
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3636/3484423614_7893d6f265_o_d.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> Thanks,


You're welcome! 

Many thanks for all of these beautiful photos. :cheers2:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Castles in Spain are fantastic, they have a very medieval feeling. While some people has to conform with watching movies or playing videogames about the middle ages, Spanish people can actually go outside and interact with history by themselves.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IRON BRIDGE, LOGROÑO – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Arbego, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2751/4356433764_5d55b31fda_o_d.jpg[/imgurl]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALVANERA MONASTERY, ANGUIANO – LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Jesús Navarro Lázaro, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2292/2070325201_dc77f8f8fc_b_d.jpg

*BONUS*
*¡¡ANGUIANO STILT DANCERS!!*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stavlokratz/tags/danzadeloszancos/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Castles in Spain are fantastic, they have a very medieval feeling. While some people has to conform with watching movies or playing videogames about the middle ages, Spanish people can actually go outside and interact with history by themselves.


Castles in Spain are a world apart, in its old skin are written every iron year


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Many thanks for all of these beautiful photos. :cheers2:


:bowtie:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTBLANC - TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Canduela, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2553/4140801644_0899812e17_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTES CREUS MONASTERY, CLOISTER – TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by Reinante El Pintor de Fuego, from Flick
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2716/4131102439_3b8f4e4b08_b_d.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Campomanes(Asturias)



















SOURCE:Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Campomanes(Asturias)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¡¡Wow!!, a Civia train :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FONTANAREJO VIEW – CIUDAD REAL, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*

Near Cabañeros National Park








Picture by Chusoart, from Flickr
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4592550452_9e0f37c8f1_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUIDERA LAGOONS – CIUDAD REAL, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by CHUSKIN, From Flickr
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4581405164_951df24382_b_d.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Éibar(País Vasco)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Lugo(Galicia)



















Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAFTS RACE; BURGUI/BURGI – NAVARRA/NAFARROA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by plasti_LIS_na's face, from Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2207/2464597192_0022285769_b_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PRETECHEMA VIEW FROM THE “MESA DE LOS TRES REYES” MOUNTAIN – NAVARRA/NAFARROA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









Picture by josebasque, from Flickr
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1090/641279386_007c509bbb_b_d.jpg

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesa_de_los_Tres_Reyes


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Castor_Game said:


> Near Cabañeros National Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those coming from chimneys or steam? Hehe, it nice that someone knows about Éibar. It's a charming place. I know somebody from there but that picture isn't that great. I like the location since its surrounded by mountains.


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Badajoz - Alcazar*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Moito obrigado Lampiao, e una foto moito boa :yes:


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Corral de Almaguer, Toledo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pórtico de la Gloria (Santiago de Compostela, Galicia)*

Romanesque most important porch of Spain.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pampaneira (Granada)*










Pic from webshots.com


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Valencia Central Market








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicent_bou/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza Mayor de Almagro (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Main square of the 16th century.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Córdoba(Andalucía)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sierra de Béjar(Salamanca,Castilla y León)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Somewhere in Menorca(Islas Baleares/Illes Balears)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful contrasts from Spain.

Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Arnandes, Asturias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtsoft/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Playa de Toranda, Llanes, Asturias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenonz/


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

All these pictures are so striking!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Puebla de Sanabria(Zamora,Castilla y León)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Volcanic landscape at Timanfaya National Park(Lanzarote,Canary Islands)



















Source:Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBARRACÍN CULTURAL RESERVE, EL RODENO DE ALBARRACIN CAVES PAINTING - TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2124/2382994169_a2596d089f_b_d.jpg
Picture by msegarra mso

There are four ensembles of cave painting in the district, joined together by the road leading from Albarracín to Bezas and from there to Tormón by a track. These are the ensembles of Rodeno de Albarracín, Tajadas de Bezas, Olivanas, Ligros, Pajarejo de Albarracín and Prado de Tormón.

These paintings offer a great deal of information on the way of life, beliefs and rituals of ancient cultures. Prehistoric hunter-gatherer societies which reflected numerous scenes of hunts, war, dances and rituals, as well as scenes from everyday life. Men are the main characters of the hunting scenes, while women are portrayed in the gathering and dancing activities.

The cronology of these paintings remains uncertain to this day. Some scholars of Prehistoric times locate them at a time period following the Paleolithic, but others claim that they originated in the Epipaleolithic (6.000 B.C), while still others locate them in the Neolithic (4.500 B.C) or even in the Bronze Age (2.500 B.C).

http://www.caiaragon.com/en/actividades/index.asp?idAct=24&idSeccion=1&idTipo=86&idloc=225


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Intercity Irún-Madrid in the border between Navarra and Euskadi








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/2706778510_36f2eeb3a8_o.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANTAVIEJA VILLAGE, HIGH MAESTRAZGO - TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4629169343_8a7f8cc619_b_d.jpg
Picture by rogerfeugas

The historic capital of high MAESTRAZGO (Teruel), Cantavieja lies at 1300m above sea level and has 830 inhabitants


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bilbao, País Vasco








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Basilica del Pilar, Zaragoza, Aragón








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulobrandao/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTEFRIO VILLAGE - GRENADA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2760166406_7d1cf6f051_o_d.jpg
Picture by castillerozaldívar


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAMPANEIRA VILLAGE, THE ALPUJARRA ZONE - GRENADA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3629/3384811975_4a0e03444b_b_d.jpg
Picture by otanion


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAYONA/BAIONA BAY - PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3186/2662942911_ac86325806_o_d.jpg
Picture by publikaccion.es


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH, VILANOVA DE DOZON - PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/2492146060_466f04c0c8_b_d.jpg
Picture by Lansbricae


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERVERA RESERVOIR, PALENCIA MOUNTAIN - PALENCIA, CASTILLA Y LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2509/4134203201_caf2b61a43_b_d.jpg
Picture by luijes


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Some images from one of my fave phtographers on flickr. Bardenas Navarra.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinzalba

Check out his stream!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH, PALENCIA - PALENCIA, CASTILLA Y LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3543/3348832603_9b7de12687_b_d.jpg
Picture by rabiespierre


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JERTE VALLEY, CHERRY BLOSSOM - CACERES, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3563/3393778358_81e71261d1_o_d.jpg
Picture by enrique-roy


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Burgos Cathedral,Spain*











by *cuartango


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEANDER, ALAGON RIVER; THE HURDES ZONE - CACERES, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2675/3843566358_0c92d1faf0_b_d.jpg
Picture by Evita
The capricious flow of the river gives produce places of great natural beauty. The top edge of the river is the territory of the Salamanca province, in the Community of Castilla y León. The bottom edge belongs to the Caceres province, in the Community of Extremadura.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pics guys.Keep this topic up!!

Spanish Air force Headquarter(Madrid)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sierra de Codés(Sevilla,Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

San Juan de Duero(Soria,Castilla y León)


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Symmetric endeed :yes:


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Nice pics guys.Keep this topic up!!
> 
> Spanish Air force Headquarter(Madrid)



El Escorial inspiration?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ES VEDRA ISLET - IBIZA, BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/21/100021640_48571e132d_b_d.jpg
Picture by Xosé Castro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IBIZA EVENING - IBIZA, BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/31/54959666_0580a149d5_b_d.jpg
Picture by aldask


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Kriativus said:


> El Escorial inspiration?


Yes, Franco looked to el Escorial searching for the Empire architecture to extol his dictatorship...


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Plaza del Compás, Burgos








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3374/3472396935_8a08e193cc_b.jpg


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Monasterio de Santa María la Real de Huelgas, Burgos








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2541/4169075351_9dbe494a05_b.jpg


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mojácar, Almería








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/3912525497_332267829a_b.jpg


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Summer is coming!

Formentera, Balearic Islands








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2484/4008090061_3857cd696b_o.jpg


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Preciosa España es hora de regresar por esos lados!
Gracias por compartir tan hermosas tomas.​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OCHAGAVIA VILLAGE; SALAZAR VALLEY - NAVARRE COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4614743262_cc81938b8e_b_d.jpg
Picture by Sénsio


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FITERO VILLAGE; CISTERCIAN MONASTERY - NAVARRE COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/3979783520_d71124bf5f_b_d.jpg
Picture by Canduela


----------



## ElViejoReino (Apr 13, 2010)

LEON CATHEDRAL


----------



## ElViejoReino (Apr 13, 2010)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Astorga Espiscopal Palace(León,Castilla y León)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lucasjss said:


> incredible Palace :drool:


This is one of the 2 buildings that ANTONIO GAUDÍ made in the Province of León. It´s in the city of ASTORGA and it´s a museum

The other one is the "Casa Botines" in León city (now it´s the principal headquarters of a local Bank):


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information.Casa Botines is amazing too...:cheers:

Sierra Nevada Ski Resort(Granada,Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santa María's Church(Castro Urdiales,Cantabria)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Benidorm(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALS VILLAGE - GIRONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4315078852_968cd58301_b_d.jpg
Picture by antoni63


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BESALÚ VILLAGE, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE - GIRONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/2297976507_c508fa6f86_b_d.jpg
Picture by rnyeua


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't remember very well but I think a similar picture was already posted by Mr. Absalon in the Catalonian thread, I hope he won't get mad if I post it again in the spanish one
Monasterio de Monserrat, Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Woow,the last one is really awesome!!!Thanks deckard...:cheers:

San Vicente de la Barquera(Cantabria)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Tordesillas(Valladolid,Castilla y León)


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4315078852_968cd58301_b_d.jpg
> Picture by antoni63


Very nice! kay:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

w3deco said:


> Very nice! kay:


Yes, Pals is very nice 

Thanks, w3deco


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTROPOL TOWN AND EO RIVER (PHOTO FROM RIBADEO TOWN, GALICIA COMMUNITY) – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jagalo/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HUTS IN THE SNOW, PICOS DE EUROPA RANGE – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtsoft/


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

some very amazing picture in the latest posts!

I really love the 'benidorm-effect' picture ^^


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Xátiva Castle(Valencia,Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mahón, Menorca, Balearic Islands








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivanilluuu/
Do you want to come? It's easy


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YSIOS CELLAR (CALATRAVA), LAGUARDIA – ALAVA/ARABA, EUSKADI COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daninoguera/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARQUES DE RISCAL HOTEL-CELLAR (GEHRY), ELCIEGO – ALAVA/ARABA, EUSKADI COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOJA SURF – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piatza/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTOÑA HARBOUR – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piatza/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics of Espania amazing thread. :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Great pics of Espania amazing thread. :cheers:


Thanks, Montenegrin


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Montenegrin!!!

Somewhere in Zamora(Castilla y León)


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

Viaducto Rio Ulla - River Ulla bridge (OLD) - Pontevedra, Galicia


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Valderrobres(Teruel,Aragón)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ainsa, Huesca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Panticosa, Huesca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful view of the YSIOS CELLAR of Calatrava :yes:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Zahara de los Atunes(Cádiz,Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Alcalá de Júcar(Albacete,Castilla La Mancha)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Salto del Usero(Bullas,Región de Murcia)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Mérida(Badajoz,Extremadura)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA MAZA, LA PEDRIZA ZONE – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hantolin/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA PEDRIZA ZONE – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hantolin/


*LA PEDRIZA* is a geological feature of great scenic and leisure interest. It is located on the southern slopes of the Guadarrama mountain range. Access is from Manzanares el Real, a municipality northwest of the Community of Madrid (Spain). It is one of the largest granitic ranges of Europe and holds numerous peaks, rocky cliffs, streams and meadows.

Geological forces have created a remarkable boulder field of strangely eroded granitic outcrops. Nearly a thousand rock climbing routes of all difficulties are available to rock climbers. Hiking is also popular in La Pedriza, especially on weekends.

The 32 square kilometres occupied by La Pedriza lie within the Regional Park of the High River basin of Manzanares, the largest park of the Community of Madrid. In this zone, vegetation is sparse, but there are Mediterranean shrubs like the rockrose, and alpine varieties like fabaceaes. The fauna is rich in birds of prey; the breeding colony of over 100 pairs of Griffon Vultures is the largest in the Madrid area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Pedriza

From The Pedriza look spectacular views of Madrid, also from the city is easy to recognize among the mountains that surround the Pedriza for its unusual granite formations.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Arpels said:


> beautiful view of the YSIOS CELLAR of Calatrava :yes:


It is an interesting work of Calatrava, apparently influenced by the landscape in which it is located.

http://www.domecqbodegas.com/caste/bodegas/index.php?bodega=ysios&ver=bodega.

Obrigado, Arpels


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ruins of Madinat al-Zhara (in Arabic: Madinat al-Zahra, مدينة الزهراء) CORDOBA, ANDALUCÍA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarfrazh/

Al Madinah al-Zahra (Arabic: المدينهُ الزهراء‎ Madinah al-Zahra) was an Arab Muslim medieval town located about 5 kilometers from Córdoba, Spain. Its ruins were excavated starting from the 1910s. Only about 10 percent of the 112 sites have been excavated and restored.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medina_Azahara


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Salamanca(Castilla y León)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sevilla(Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Bilbao(Vizcaya,Euskadi)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Mare_Nostrum and Castor_to keep up posting great pics everyday


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN BRIDGE, ORENSE – ORENSE/OURENSE, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hermidaprada/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOWNTOWN, ORENSE – ORENSE/OURENSE, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hermidaprada/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

deckard_6 said:


> Thanks Mare_Nostrum and Castor_to keep up posting great pics everyday


You too, deckard_6 :lol:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

I will from today include a new section within the thread, it would make every day a curiosity, something extraordinary in our country, Spain. It may be a landscape, a monument, archaeological site, a village lost in time, a typical party, something that stands out for its originality or its rarity. This is open to everyone, the first to arrive may include, but condition is that there is only a day. It would be advisable that there was no more than three pictures and to seek some external review, if possible in English, to report on the subject of the message.
So ............

*SPAIN UNUSUAL - TODAY 14 JUNE 2010*

*LOS EMPALAOS – VALVERDE DE LA VERA – CÁCERES – EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY - SPAIN
*
Every Maundy Thursday, sombre processions take place in Spanish village Valverde de la Vera. A group of penitents, known as Los Empalaos (The Impaled Ones), are bound by rope to a crucifix and led through the streets by a lantern-bearer.

http://www.whatsonwhen.com/sisp/index.htm?fx=event&event_id=26368




























http://www.flickr.com/photos//

*The images are shocking, but in a pictorial quality that makes us 
remember "The Españoleto" and even the Italian Caravaggio*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Zazo I apologize for taking an initiative which I belonged, have included a new section within the thread "Spain - Every One photo post”. Obviously, the mere title of the thread cotradicts the section I have tried to create, which allows accommodation of up to three shots ......That said, I think the right thing would be to create a new thread, for example: UNUSUAL SPAIN: TODAY, you will not be a great opponent of the thread created by Zazo, in which all bet on the day to day of current Spain, while the new thread may be a reflection of the "magic Spain" that still exists today.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it would be better to continue with just one modified thread. In my opinion there is no problem posting more than one picture any time as far as people don't post anything they find on internet. We should keep up quality in this thread.

The Patum de Berga, or simply *"La Patum", *is a popular and traditional festival that is celebrated each year in the Catalan city of Berga during the Solemnity of Corpus Christi. It consists of several performances of mystical and symbolical figures that dance to the rhythm of a big drum and vivid music. The balls are marked for their solemnity and the use of fire and pyrotechnics.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lluiscarro/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barralo/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sa Calobra(Mallorca,Islas Baleares)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sallent de Gállego(Huesca,Aragón)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GILBO PEAK, RIAÑO ZONE - LEON, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mapicruz/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARCOS HOSPITAL, LEON – LEON, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juguetta/

Today, Parador Nacional de Turismo


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Parroquia de Sta María de Caná, Pozuelo de Alarcón, Madrid








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Castrillo de los Polvazares, León, Castilla y León








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

deckard_6 said:


> Parroquia de Sta María de Caná, Pozuelo de Alarcón, Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting architectural achievement, no doubt influenced by Torreciudad, maybe it is another church of OPUS DEI


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Vielha(Val d'Arán,LLeida,Catalunya)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BALL PAGES (PEASANT DANCE) – FORMENTERA, BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseeivissa/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*S’ESTANY DES PEIX– FORMENTERA, BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseeivissa


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

That secluded beach in mallorca looks incredible and pristine now I have to go there,Great pics everyone.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
It's Formentera island, so small that it can not be massify
(not allowed)
:banana:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Iglesia de la Aurora (Priego de Córdoba, Córdoba, Andalucía)*

Andalusian rococó. Pic from viajeteca.com


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sta. María del Mar, Valencia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bellamy23 (Jun 2, 2010)

That pic of the Nuestra Señora Beach is so cool, that's an amazing place I wanna go once 

And thanks for the rest of the pics too, all wonderful :O I liked the Sallent de Gallego one too, I was there a few years ago and I loved how quiet that town was.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, ZAFRA – BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOUNTAIN, ZAFRA – BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

La Seu, Lleida








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografia-urbana/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Soller, Mallorca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickmann/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Santuario de los Santos Antonios Abad y de Padua, Urkiola, Euskadi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jabitxu/


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ I begin to hate excesive color saturation in photos, postprocessing, HDR...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

pichuneke said:


> ^^ I begin to hate excesive color saturation in photos, postprocessing, HDR...


Me too :lol: I really hate HDR... But in this thread we usually don't post very retouched pics.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Castillo de Alarcón, province of Cuenca



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Alcoy, province of Alicante



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Castle of Medinaceli, province of Soria, Castilla y León



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Sierra Nevada, Granada, Andalucia



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIÑA TONDONIA CELLAR (ZAHA HADID), HARO - LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hansbrinker


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WINE MUSEUM, BRIONES - LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/socrein


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Near to Huescar(Granada,Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Colomares Castle(Benalmádena,Málaga,Andalucía)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

pichuneke said:


> ^^ I begin to hate excesive color saturation in photos, postprocessing, HDR...


Thanks pichuneke, I like your pictures too.

Bocairent, Valencia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Wow, beautiful castle!! :drool:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HOUSE OF MERMAID, CUENCA – CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL, CUENCA – CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smb_flickr


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Wow, beautiful castle!! :drool:


Thanks Flawda-Fella, it is not a castle but a small town in the top of a mountain.

Abizanda, Huesca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kom_bo/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Arcos de la Frontera, Cádiz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Paintings at the Infantado's Palace(Guadalajara,Castilla La Mancha)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Royal Casino of Murcia(Región de Murcia)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COASTAL VIEW, MORAIRA – ALICANTE/ALACANT, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/recesvintus


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IFACH PENYON, CALPE - ALICANTE/ALACANT, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/recesvintus


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castillo de Montearagon (Quicena, Huesca, Aragon)*

Pic by Ababol, from Flickr.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ullibarri Gamboa, Álava, Euskadi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josuzeta/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAURISILVA FOREST – LA GOMERA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikaytete


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROQUE – LA GOMERA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ extranoise


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Teide's Observatory(Tenerife,Canary Islands)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Pals, Girona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Betanzos(A Coruña,Galicia)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sevilla








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cartes, Cantabria








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## amado (Oct 14, 2009)

i was live in spain for two years beatifull country.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Photos


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Molina de Aragón, Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Serranía de Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Woow,the pic of Molina de Aragón is amazing!!A nice village and a beautiful landscape and castle...

Sanabria's Lake(Zamora,Castilla y León)


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Mare_Nostrvm 

The most beatiful soocer field I´ve ever seen, surrounded by old churces, houses and amazing landscape at the top of a hill . Located in Medinaceli, Soria, Castilla y León



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Filandon said:


> Thank you Mare_Nostrvm
> 
> The most beatiful soocer field I´ve ever seen, surrounded by old churces, houses and amazing landscape at the top of a hill . Located in Medinaceli, Soria, Castilla y León
> 
> ...


Roman Arch at left of the photo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IRATI FOREST – NAVARRE COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaiaa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IRATI FOREST, IRABIA RESERVOIR – NAVARRE COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaiaa


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Colegio de San Gregorio (Valladolid, Castilla y Leon)*

15th century university college, one of the most important works of plateresque style. Pic from julioencuaderna blog.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Valderrobres, Teruel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Altea, Alicante








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos_de_pablo_arias/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL PALACE IN MONTJUIC – BARCELONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuellar


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAPFRE TOWER – BARCELONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuellar


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Filandon said:


> Molina de Aragón, Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This great picture shows very well one big problem we had for a long time in Spain. The big commie block in the center of the town shouldn't be there as it doesn't keep the homogeneity of old contructions. Our legislation has to assure that local architectural style is respected when a new building is constructed.

UNED Escuelas Pías biblioteca interior, Madrid








http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949/
An old church has been rehabilitated to be used as a library in the center of Madrid.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ribadavia(Ourense,Galicia)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Hornachos(Badajoz,Extremadura)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAN VIA, MADRID – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RETIRO PARK, MADRID – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Arlanzón river in the city of Burgos, Castilla y León



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Iruela Castle(Jaén,Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

San Martín Bridge(Toledo,Castilla la Mancha)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Blanes(Girona,Catalunya)


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

San Martín Bridge = Awesomeness


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Coast of Altea, Alicante, Autonomous region of Valencia



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Sunflower fields between León and Valladolid, Castilla y León



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Just a few kilometers from previous sunflower photo (around 60 km straight line)Valporquero, province of León, Castilla y León





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Winter time in Maraña, León 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

And another one of Maraña, León



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman acueduct of Segovia (Segovia, Castilla y Leon)*

When traveling to some places in Spain was like a real trip to the middle ages, pic by Lucien Levy at the end of the 19th century.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Old lead mining zone in La Unión(Cartagena,Región de Murcia)



















SOURCE:Flickr..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Guadamur Castle(Toledo,Castilla La Mancha)


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Old lead mining zone in La Unión(Cartagena,Región de Murcia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The red water is due to biological activity, and NASA has been investigating it as life on Mars might have been similar to Rio Tinto's microbial life.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Luarca(Asturias)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Filandon said:


> Just a few kilometers from previous sunflower photo (around 60 km straight line)Valporquero, province of León, Castilla y León
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This landscape could be just behind my house and I would never shoot a picture to it. In addition the pic has a very bad quality. If we post anything we find interesting we well make the thread uninteresting.


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Hornachos(Badajoz,Extremadura)


Hi Mare-nostrvm, I'm curious, are you related to Hornachos?

PD I have a thread about Hornachos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583898 , albeit I haven't updated it with new pictures for a long time.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

napolit said:


> Hi Mare-nostrvm, I'm curious, are you related to Hornachos?
> 
> PD I have a thread about Hornachos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583898 , albeit I haven't updated it with new pictures for a long time.


Hi napolit!!!No,I'm not related to hornachos.I just found on Flickr a very interesting pic of this beautiful village and posted it.. 

By the way,I've took a look to your thread about Hornachos and only I can say that it's a nice thread.Good Job!!:cheers:

¡SALUDOS!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TAZONES HARBOUR – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ervega


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVADONGA’S CAVE – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ervega


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Library of the Royal Monastery of San Lorenzo de El Escorial(Madrid)


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Blanes(Girona,Catalunya)


Uhhh noi, aquesta m'agrada molt !!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OXIRANDO TOWER HOUSE, GORDEXOLA – BIZCAIA/VIZCAYA, EUSKADI COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ orko_eh


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUNTSARATZ TOWER HOUSE, ABADIÑO/ABADIEGO – BIZCAIA/VIZCAYA, EUSKADI COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/orko_eh


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ironworks Museum (Langreo, Asturias)*

Pic by Ukis, from Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIERA RIVER AND MIRAMON & COTILLAMON HILLS, LIERGANES – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ASON RIVER, SOURCE – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FISH MEN, LIERGANES – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Jajaja Vitiok,Gràcies!!!

Evolution's Museum(Burgos,Castilla y León)

Currently this museum is on its final stage of construction.In a few weeks it will be inaugurated.

The main objective of this new building is preserve and divulge the archaeological remains found in Atapuerca(Burgos),which are the most important of its type in Europe and one of the most important of the world with a great scientific impact and declared as a UNESCO World Heritage Site.



















SOURCE: _Pic of "Buggl" in SSC España_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1012171&page=4


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEMANA SANTA DE MURCIA , LA VERONICA, SALZILLO – MURCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unloco2008


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman theatre of Cartagena (Region de Murcia)*

Pic from cartagena.es


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ A similar photo of that roman theatre must be a banner of skyscrapercity...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEMANA SANTA DE MURCIA , LA ORACIÓN DEL HUERTO, SALZILLO – MURCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unloco2008


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Palacio de la magdalena and surroundings, Santander, Cantabria








http://www.flickr.com/photos/canduela/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Pamplona, Navarra








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inaros/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Oviedo, Asturias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAINT MARY OF CASTLE CHURCH, ANIÑON – ZARAGOZA, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Albarracín(Teruel,Aragón)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN ANDRES CHURCH, CALATAYUD – ZARAGOZA, ARAGÓN COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Monasterio de Sobrados dos Monxes, A Coruña, Galicia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/molineli/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jocefe/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ciutadella, Menorca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomeu82/


----------



## varinho (Jun 6, 2010)

*Cala Macarella (Balearic Islands, Spain)*

Cala Macarella (Balearic Islands, Spain)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Alicante's Tramway(Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Tenerife's Tramway(Canary Islands)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Teatro-Auditorio de Roquetas de Mar(Almería,Andalucía)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALA S’AMONIA – MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ mendelsohn


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ES PONTÀS, CALA SANTANYÍ – MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLAND, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mendelsohn


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Near to Guadalix de la Sierra(Madrid)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARIA LA BLANCA FORMER SYNAGOGUE, TOLEDO – TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CLOISTER, TOLEDO CATHEDRAL – TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ [email protected]


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I´m from Argentina, but I found this beautiful picture of Spain... look at those lenticular clouds! it looks as the clouds of Patagonia 

*Puertos de Beceite*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunoduran/4666918765/

Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pic,Almagestor..

Torla(Huesca,Aragón)


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That beach is amazingly beautiful, the water looks so crystaline, you can also view the bottom, like in Caribean ones.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUEBLA DE ARENOSO/LA POBLA DE ARENÓS – CASTELLON, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinasa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN – CASTELLON, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinasa


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

amazing spain really nice.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Montenegrin..!!

Panoramic View of Logroño(La Rioja)


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved those cathedrals shots.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Catedral de Zamora (Castilla y León)*

Romanesque dome of the 12th century. Pic from Wikipedia.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Rande's Bridge(Ría de Vigo,Galicia)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DE LA PEÑA VIEWPOINT – EL HIERRO ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIEWPOINT WITH CLOUDS – EL HIERRO ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Illescas (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

13th century mudejar tower in Illescas village, is usually called "la Giralda de la Mancha" (the Mancha's Giralda, in relation with Sevilla's tower). Pic by me.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Castor_Game said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


This pic is awesome Castor Game!!!:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN GREGORIO OSTIENSE BASILICA, SORLADA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]@N02


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JAIL’S BRIDGE, ESTELLA/LIZARRA – NAVARRE COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]@N02


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> This pic is awesome Castor Game!!!:cheers:


Awesome is El Hierro's island, Mare_nostrvm


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

buho said:


> *Illescas (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*
> 
> 13th century mudejar tower in Illescas village, is usually called "la Giralda de la Mancha" (the Mancha's Giralda, in relation with Sevilla's tower). Pic by me.


Great picture, buho


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

looks the Giralda endeed :yes:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Antequera's High speed rail station(Málaga,Andalucía)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Castor and Arpels, the tower is great :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Generalife de Granada (Andalucía)*

Summer palace of the nazari kings that lived in the Alhambra. Pic by me.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/buhoslpr/4703075363/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLLADO PANDÉBANO, CABRALES AREA – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtsoft


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN ANTOLIN BEACH, LLANES – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtsoft


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved the mudejar tower, Spain is unique among European countries.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PYRENEES, VIELLA TOWN – LLEIDA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piazta


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PYRENEES, BOSSOTS VILLAGE – LLEIDA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piazta


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

so cool trhead :banana:


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Albarracín(Teruel,Aragón)


:drool:


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hotel Punta Grande, El Hierro, Islas Canarias
The smallest hotel in the world by the Guinness World Records.
It has only two bedrooms.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maduroman/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Dolmen de Menga (Antequera, Málaga, Andalucía)*

Dolmen built in 2.500 b.C. Pic by D. Wheatley.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA BRETXA’S MARKET, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN – GUIPUZCOA, EUSKADI COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASEO DE LA CONCHA, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN – GUIPUZCOA, EUSKADI COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Peñaranda de Duero(Burgos,Castilla y León)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Splash Sculpture(Zaragoza,Aragón)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardona Castle, Cardona, Catalunya








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shardox/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Colegio de San Gregorio, Valladolid








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ciutat de les artes i les ciències(Valencia,Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Panoramic view from Tarifa(Cádiz,Andalucía)

At the bottom of the pic we can see the other side of the Strait of Gibraltar(Morocco).


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cartagena's City Hall(Región de Murcia)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*

Aereal view of the Royal Palace and the cathedral.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOBRELLANO PALACE, COMILLAS – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfonso-tm


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL CAPRICHO PALACE (GAUDI), COMILLAS – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfonso-tm


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Segovia, Castilla y León








http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATOCHA RAILWAY STATION, MADRID – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ gustavocba


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALA STREET, MADRID – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavocba


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Las Tablas de Daimiel, Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha*
Tablas de Daimiel National Park (Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel) is a nature reserve in south-central Spain on La Mancha plain in the province of Ciudad Real. It is a wetland in an arid part of Spain. As well as having national park status, it enjoys international recognition as a wetland on the list of the Ramsar Convention and as the core of the Biosphere reserve Mancha Húmeda. The European Union has designated it a Special Protection Area for birds (Zona de Especial Protección para las Aves in Spanish).
Tablas de Daimiel (TDNP) is the smallest of Spain's fourteen national parks. It covers an area of 19.28 km². TDNP is a floodplain wetland created where the Gigüela river joins the Guadiana river. It is home to many bird species, some year-round residents, some migratory.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_ruiz_guerrero/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bocairent bull ring (Bocairent, Valencia)*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, MULA – MURCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, ALEDO – MURCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ castillerozaldivar


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Auditorium in Ávila (Castilla y León)*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Woow,the auditorium of Ávila is very nice,Buho!!!:cheers:

Cartuja's Stadium(Sevilla,Andalucía)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUDEJAR TOWER, SAN MARTIN CHURCH, TERUEL – TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abariltur


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORICO SQUARE, TERUEL – TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ abariltur


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici Nacional Park, Lleida, Catalunya.*

Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici National Park is one of the fourteen Spanish National Parks, the second in the Pyrenees and the only one in Catalonia.

A wild mountain region in the Pyrenees, with peaks rising to 3,017 m (Besiberri Sud) and with nearly 200 lakes, many of them of glacial origin, the park comprises:

* the core area (141 km²)
* a peripheral or buffer zone surrounding the park (267 km²)

The park has an elevation range from 1,600 to 3,000 metres and contains four major vegetation zones: lower montane, upper montane, subalpine and alpine. It has a great variety of alpine vegetation, including dark-coniferous mountain forest (fir, mountain pine) and subalpine pine forest.

The fauna includes Pyrenean chamois, marmot, ermine, roe deer, among other mammals and numerous birds (Black Woodpecker, Common Crossbill, Lammergeier, Golden Eagle).








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, ROQUETAS DE MAR – ALMERIA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMERIA & OBISPO ORBERA STRETS, ALMERÍA – ALMERIA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WATER MILL, FOZ – LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTIÑO DE MONDOÑEDO CHURCH, FOZ – LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Madrid










http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/FotoCAM/2010/elpgal/20100702elpepusoc_1/Zes/3


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALDUERO VILLAGE – SORIA, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATRIUM, SAN ESTEBAN DE GORMAZ – SORIA, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE PERSIANS BY AESCHYLUS, ROMAN THEATRE, MERIDA – BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruadosanjospretos


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE PERSIANS BY AESCHYLUS, ROMAN THEATRE, MERIDA – BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruadosanjospretos


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Concello de Porriño - Porriño Cityhall - Porriño, Pontevedra, Galicia*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

I did not know this building by Antonio Palacios, but as I've seen 
thought it was him, his style is unmistakable, is within the canons 
of Communications Palace, of Fine Arts Circle and Maudes's laborers Hospital, 
all in Madrid 

Really wonderful! though perhaps a bit more baroque.


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Beatyfull photos, wonderfull landscapes!!
I am delighted with these beautiful photos!Very, very good a collection of images of this beautiful country


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WINDMILL, SANT LLUIS – MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjjaimerubb


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A STREET, MAÓ/MAHÓN – MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjjaimerubb


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

eduardoazul said:


> Beatyfull photos, wonderfull landscapes!!
> I am delighted with these beautiful photos!Very, very good a collection of images of this beautiful country


Thanks, eduardoazul, you're really gentle with your comments about our country.

Thanks again.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALENCIA – VALENCIA, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN [IMG]*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sinuhegm


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

MADRID, Spain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL GOLFO, CHARCO DE LOS CICLOS – LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAYA BLANCA – LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*URZAINQUI, RONCAL VALLEY – NAVARRA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, JAVIER – NAVARRA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

*San Miguel de Albarellos, Boboras, Ourense Galiza* January.







[/URL]


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Castillo de la Yedra(Cazorla,Jaén.Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Salamanca(Castilla y León)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN TARRAGONA – TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN TARRAGONA – TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlomu


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Viva Espana!! Congratulations to the Spanish Football Team. :applause:


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

FELICIDADES España Campeón Mundial de futbol.
Todo el juego en equipo, desde Casillas hasta Villa; en hora buena. :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Gracias, amigos
Thanks, friends*

*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*
*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*
*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*
:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CITY COUNCIL, OVIEDO – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jose1969


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL, OVIEDO – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jose1969


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRIBUTE TO DAVID VILLA - VILLAGE OF HIS BIRTH*

*TUILLA (LANGREO), – ASTURIAS COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tamargo


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

¡¡¡Campiones del Mundo!!!



















¡¡¡Viva España!!! 
¡¡¡Arriba España!!! 
¡¡¡Triunfa España!!! 
¡¡¡Siempre España!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> ¡¡¡Campeones del Mundo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRIBUTE TO IKER CASILLAS - TOWN OF HIS BIRTH*

*EURO 2008 CELEBRATIONS, MÓSTOLES – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-v-g


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ORDESA - HUESCA, ARAGON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikaytete


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Arcos de la Frontera(Cádiz,Andalucía)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Castor_Game said:


> ¿Qué te hace suponer que es un montaje?, es una simple pregunta


Es que abrí un hilo hace ya algún tiempo sobre castillos medievales. Vi la foto y me pareció impresionante, pero después me enteré de que era un montaje, de hecho lo pone en los comentarios de Flickr de dicha foto.


----------



## somebody935 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## alangian (Jul 23, 2010)

Fuengirola, Costa Del Sol, Spain


----------



## alangian (Jul 23, 2010)

Volcano, Lanzarote, Spain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS RAQUEROS, SANTANDER BAY – CANTABRIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

*Raquero: Formerly in Santander (Spain), poor child*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Alicante(Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

La Alpujarra, Granada, Andalucía








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WINTER IN “EL PEÑÓN” (THE PENYON FALL), PEDROSA DE TOBALINA – BURGOS, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUMMER IN THE PENYON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisirisarri


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Dehesa in Torrejón el Rubio(Cáceres,Extremadura)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GENOVESES BEACH, NATURAL PARK CABO DE GATA-NÍJAR - ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*

*SO IT WAS ALL COASTS OF SPAIN ....... 100 YEARS AGO
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltito


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Aljafería Palace(Zaragoza,Aragón)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLATERIAS SQUARE CIRCA 1910 – SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/postaletrice


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA – A CORUÑA, GALICIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippkorting


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Aljafería Palace(Zaragoza,Aragón)


spetacular !!!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Grazie Butel!!!!  

Rosa de Lima Railway station(Burgos,Castilla y León)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Dalí Museum (Figueres,Girona.Catalunya)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Vilafamés, Castellón








http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL AUDITORIUM, MADRID – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROYAL THEATRE, MADRID – MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandro5000


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Toledo's Cathedral(Castilla la Mancha)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALAU DE LA MÚSICA, VALENCIA – VALENCIA, VALENCIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carquinyol


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PALAU DE LA MÚSICA, BARCELONA – BARCELONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carquinyol


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BURGOS’S CATEDRAL, CLOISTER – BURGOS, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paullew


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL MUSEUM OF SCULPTURE, VALLADOLID – VALLADOLID, CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY, SPAIN*

*SPANISH “IMAGINERÍA”, THE HOLY THORN – BY JUAN DE JUNI*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/canecrabe


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sinceramente Castor_Game, sabes que siempre te he agradecido el trabajo que realizas en los diferentes threads, pero últimamente creo que el nivel de las fotografías que estas subiendo al "España-One photo every post" no está a la altura de las circustancias. No opino de igual modo con los otros threads en los que posteas unas fotos muy interesantes. Creo que me sumo a la petición de otros foreros de limitar el número aportaciones para recuperar el nivel que tenía este thread anteriormente. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Amigos míos, ha sido un placer colaborar en este hilo, gracias por todo.

Castor_Game.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Castor_Game said:


> Amigos míos, ha sido un placer colaborar en este hilo, gracias por todo.
> 
> Castor_Game.


Venga hombre no te lo tomes así, me gusta que intentes mostrar la cara menos conocida de muchos lugares y que no siempre subas fotos demasiado artísticas y retocadas. Sin embargo la calidad de alguna de las últimas fotos deja mucho que desear y creo que si limitásemos el número de fotos, cada uno tendría más tiempo para buscar y el resultado sería mejor. Pongo como ejemplo la foto del Palau de la Música de Valencia, parece que está hecha con un móvil, no te ofendas pero quizás otro forero tenía en mente postear alguna de ese mismo lugar y ahora se va a tener que esperar para no hacer el thread demasiado repetitivo. De todos modos esta es solo mi opinión, aquí cada uno es libre de hacer lo que mejor le parezca.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Castor_Game, estoy seguro de que somos una gran mayoría los que disfrutamos de tus aportaciones, sería una gran pérdida que no posteases más en este hilo. Te pido por favor que reconsideres tu postura. Muchísimos te lo agradeceriamos; un saludo y espero verte pronto por aquí :horse:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Señores hay que tener un poco más de tacto a la hora de decir ciertas cosas.Es fácil;muy fácil diría yo,criticar la calidad de las imágenes que se suben a este topic.De hecho,las imágenes no suelen caer del cielo e implican una molestia y tiempo de búsqueda,que en ocasiones será mayor y en otras menor.

Es posible que si nos demos una vuelta por las 153 páginas de este maravilloso hilo encontremos fotos mejores o no,todo depende,pero tampoco es cuestión de menospreciar el trabajo y el esfuerzo que desinteresadamente realizan personas como Castor_Game para intentar mostrar la mejor cara de nuestro país al resto del mundo en esta sección del foro,ya que entre otras cosas, este topic es lo que es y tiene las visitas que tiene gracias a gente como él.

Por todo ello y como ya te han pedido otros foreros,te pido yo también que reconsideres tu postura y no nos "abandones".


----------



## totolotek (Jul 29, 2010)

> In Ukraine, killing the dogs before the Euro 2012
> 
> The organization of EURO 2012 became the pretext for the authorities of Ukraine to the mass extermination of stray animals living on the streets. streets. For this purpose, inter alia, purchased Lisicziansk Mobile crematorium, by which, in theory utilizes the killed animals, in practice throwing a vivid, sometimes only stunned or anaesthetized by pharmacological means.
> 
> ...


*Hi! I know this is not an appropriate thread to put such an information, but I just want to inform people around the whole world what terrible and cruel things are happening( with an approval of ukraine's government!!!) in a country that is going to organize EURO 2012!!! I realize that I expose myself to get a ban, but my intention is only to do sth to stop this barbarous procedure in Ukraine.... 
Here you'll find movies and other informations regarding the article:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...66744&page=249 *


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Betanzos(A Coruña,Galicia)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

totolotek said:


> *Hi! I know this is not an appropriate thread to put such an information, but I just want to inform people around the whole world what terrible and cruel things are happening( with an approval of ukraine's government!!!) in a country that is going to organize EURO 2012!!! I realize that I expose myself to get a ban, but my intention is only to do sth to stop this barbarous procedure in Ukraine....
> Here you'll find movies and other informations regarding the article:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...66744&page=249 *


That's a shame!!hno::bash:

All my support to stop it!!


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

*Monument to Alfonso XII
Parque del Retiro, Madrid*.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Lanuza, Huesca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tochis/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Menorca, Balearic Islands








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfonstr/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Castor_Game said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paullew


full of ligth, amazing shot...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Photo taken by me a few years of an aerial view of Valencia while visiting a few days from Italy during the Christmas season.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Jandía Beach(Fuerteventura,Islas Canarias)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

deckard_6 said:


> Hi FLAWDA-FELLA, this building is the City Hall (Ayuntamiento) in Valencia. Here you can see a general view of Plaza del Ayuntamiento (City Hall Square).
> 
> Muchas Gracias deckard.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Espaňa es muy bonita, con muchas colores y la naturaleza y historia rica. Probablemente uno de los países más magníficos en todo el mundo. Gracias por su fotos!

Saludos de Eslovaquia


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias Amrafel por tu comentario.:cheers:

Valladolid Science museum(Valladolid,Castilla y León)



















SOURCE:By Victor Pastor from Flickr..


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Playa de Los Lancas, Tarifa, Cádiz (Africa on the background)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

> Playa de Los Lancas, Tarifa, Cádiz (Africa on the background)


my mistake, the real name is Playa de los Lances in Tarifa.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

San Juan de Gaztelugatxe(Vizcaya,Euskadi)



















SOURCE:By Luisma y Clara from Flickr..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Pavillion Bridge(Zaragoza,Aragón)



















SOURCE:By Carlinhos75 from Flickr...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing spain


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas, Cádiz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgelizana/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Setenil de las Bodegas (extra)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comment Italiano pellicano.. 

Salamanca's University chapel(Salamanca,Castilla y León)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't usually post 2 messages about the same place,but in this case i think that the University of Salamanca deserves an exception.

This University is one of the oldest in Europe,and the first which got the title of "University" in this continent..:cheers:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Naranjo de Bulnes, Picos de Europa National Park*








Taken by me.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cazalla de la Sierra (Seville, Andalusia)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Really astonishing "El Naranjo de Bulmes" as always.Thanks JohnnyMass!!!

La Coruña maritime control tower(Galicia) 



















SOURCE:http://blogdeadolfo.wordpress.com/2...ne-y-el-nuevo-puerto-deportivo-marina-coruna/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Gironella, Barcelona








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mserarolsbcn/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sant Antoni de Portmany(Ibiza,Islas Baleares)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

National museum of underwater archaeology(Cartagena,Región de Murcia)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Clavijo, La Rioja








http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Lonja de Valencia(Valencia,Comunidad Valenciana)



















SOURCE:By rosidc53 fron Flickr...


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Dunes near to Tarifa..(Cádiz,Andalucía)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Miguel Delibes auditorium(Valladolid,Castilla y León)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Parque de Cabecera, Valencia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

Menhires, Punta Herminia Park, A Coruña, Galicia.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santa María del Paular Monastery(Madrid)


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Spain has some of the best baroque architecture. great pics everyone


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep,i'm agree with you caravaggio.Thanks for the comment..

Vielha(LLeida,Catalunya)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Vigo's Bay(Pontevedra,Galicia)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mg: It´s so beautiful


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Caravaggio said:


> Spain has some of the best baroque architecture. great pics everyone


I totally agree with both statements!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Las LLamas Park(Santander,Cantabria)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

España preciosa 
Me gustarían que postearan mas fotos de Aragón 
Saludos


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Marchando una de Aragón..

Countryside near to Alfambra(Teruel,Aragón)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Mmmm, Aragón es mi tierra, me dá mucha nostalgia. Gracias *Mare_nostrvm*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

De nada,Coccoloba..

Santa María's church altar(Roncesvalles,Navarra)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas fotos


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Gracias italiano_pelicano!!

Cornalvo Natural Park(Badajoz,Extremadura)


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Gorgeoussss!!!  
PS: I miss Castor


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, I miss his nice contributions to this thread as well..

Consuegra(Toledo,Castilla La Mancha)

In this close-up we can see to one of the main enemies of one of the most famous characters of the Spanish and universal literature.Yes,I speak of Don Quixote..


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

No hay que exagerar tanto mare_nostrum,no solo contra los molinos a viento combato.LOL


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

No hay que exagerar tanto mare_nostrum, no solo contra los molinos a viento combato.LOL


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice color ! And very nice pictures ! One of my favorite landescape "made in Spain" ....kay:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Garaio Natural Park(Álava,Euskadi)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Railway Museum of Madrid*

Pic by me.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*San Pablo* is a Isabelline Gothic-Plateresque church in Valladolid, in western Spain, built by Cardinal Juan de Torquemada between 1445 and 1468. Kings Philip II and Philip IV of Spain were baptized in the church.


----------



## unhappyjohn (Jun 26, 2010)

^^ amazing building wasn't the cardinal partly responsible for enforcing the spanish inquistion? now that's something that wasn't very nice!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cíes Islands(Galicia,Pontevedra)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mg: Pontevedra tiene un paisaje mítico.....




Alguna pic de Zaragoza......... :|


----------



## varinho (Jun 6, 2010)

La Concha (San Sebastián, Spain). 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Art market, Seville


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Calblanque(Región de Murcia)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

High speed train at Ateca's viaduct(Zaragoza,Aragón)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Countryside near to Cabo de Cavallería(Menorca,Islas Baleares)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Molina de Aragón(Guadalajara,Castilla la Mancha)


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

*San Carlos Garden & Archivo del Reino de Galicia (Archive of the Kingdom of Galicia), A Coruña *

The centre is presided over by the tomb of Sir John Moore, a British general who died in 1809 during the battle of Elviña.


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Canary Islands - Forest of Barranco de los Cernícalos


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Magdalena's Sanctuary(Novelda,Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

South Mountain Range of Seville


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Acueducto de los Milagros-Miracles Aqueduct (Mérida, Extremadura)*

Wikipedia.


----------



## varinho (Jun 6, 2010)

*Park Güell (Barcelona, Spain)*

Park Güell (Barcelona, Spain)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Salzillo Museum (Murcia)*

In this renaissance building there is the Salzillo museum, dedicated to Francisco Salzillo, an 18th century wood images sculptor. Pic from Wikipedia.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice place 
and speaking about scuptor....... please vote my artwork :yes: Thanks to all


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartuja de Granada (Andalucía)*

Pic by Francisco José Sánchez, from Panoramio.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sevillian landscape


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Buitrago de Lozoya(Madrid)



















SOURCE:By hinojose from Flickr..


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ precioso

Una fotografia que tome en este verano.

*PLAZA ESPAÑA - BARCELONA*


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Aínsa, Huesca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kom_bo/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Iglesia de Santo Domingo de Soria (Castilla y León)*

Pic by talavan.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria(Islas Canarias)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Galerías de la Marina (A Coruña, Galicia)*

Pic by Bulreiro, from Flickr.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Urban tile in Plaza de España(Sevilla,Andalucía)


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Todas muy buenas, Ainsa... y Sevilla :cheers2: Thanks to all


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Seville


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio Real de Madrid*

Pic by *ElGato*, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/foro/edifici...seo-de-colecciones-reales-147.html#post429788


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza Guipúzcoa (San Sebastián, País Vasco)*

Pic from Wikipedia.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Malpica del Tajo (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

one of my favourite thread on SSC.
tanks at all!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

fantastic that view of Jorquera :yes:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys..!!

Alicante's Airport(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)



















SOURCE:SCC Spain..


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Alicante's Airport, has got an interesting architecture. Regards.*


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Pasai Donibane, País Vasco








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninaiznaizena/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sagrada Familia (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*

A police new hellicopter at 250 metres, with the Caja Madrid Tower. Police department pic.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread simply proves that Spain is very popular among travelers for a reason.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Medellín (Badajoz, Extremadura)*

Roman bridge and medieval castle. Pic by remontando el vuelo blog.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Valdemossa(Mallorca,Islas Baleares)


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Chainedwolf said:


> This thread simply proves that Spain is very popular among travelers for a reason.


It's one of the most visited countries in the world with France and the U.S.A.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Pasaje de Lodares, Albacete, Castilla la Mancha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/turut/


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing la Sagrada Familia Church, regards.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Academia de Caballería, Valladolid, Castilla y León








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Wow, nice! I was there this summer! Great job guys!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Parque Grande/Parque José Antonio Labordeta (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Pic by Juanedc, from Wikipedia.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Columbretes Islands Natural Reserve(Castellón,Comunidad Valenciana)



















SOURCE:From Flickr..


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Costurero de la Reina (Sevilla, Andalucía)*

Sevillapedia.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Lorca(Región de Murcia)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Viana do Bolo (Ourense, Galicia)*

By mariops (Flickr)


----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)

buho said:


> ^^
> 
> *Gijón (Asturias)*
> 
> Pic by A. Trigo (Panoramio)


Wow..Great photo..Thanks:*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santoña's Bay(Cantabria)


----------



## hercon (Dec 17, 2007)

From Castor_Game

SEGOVIA


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/heimatiater


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ mg: Incredibly beutiful!!


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Jaén, Andalucía








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulina58/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Fantastic night shot of Jaén, Andalucía!! kay:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Berlanga de Duero(Soria,Castilla y León)

In the right side of the pic we can see the castle which belonged to Rodrigo Díaz de Vivar(El Cid Campeador).


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Panoramic view of the surrounding area of Rascafría(Madrid)



















SOURCE:By R.Duran from Flickr..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Convention and Exhibition Centre of Feria Valencia(Valencia,Comunidad Valenciana)



















SOURCE: By Salva del Saz from Flickr..


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zubizuri bridge (Bilbao, País Vasco)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Convento de Santa Clara (Tordesillas, Valladolid, Castilla y León)*

A moorish palace? No, a medieval christian convent. That's mudejar style. Pic by Teresa Álvarez (Panoramio).


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Parador de Jarandilla de la Vera(Cáceres,Extremadura)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*

Royal palace, Segovia's bridge over Manzanares river and cathedral. Pic by GustavoCba (Flickr).


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Catedral de Tui (Pontevedra, Galicia)*

Year 1200 aprox. Pic by me.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Amazing Caceres :cheers2:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Oviedo convention center..(Asturias)

Another of the Calatrava's buildings in Spain..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ponferrada(León,Castilla y León)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcaicería de Granada (Andalucía)*

Pic by me.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Palmas Altas technological centre(Sevilla,Andalucía)



















SOURCE:SSC Spain..


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

luce hermosa España


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Really nice picture of Altea with Benidorm in the background,antiguogrumete.

On the other hand,glad you like the picture of that place of my homeland region butel.. 

Camel beach(Santander,Cantabria)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippkorting/4082621877/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ponferrada(León,Castilla y León)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sentencia/4022769197/


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

*San Gregorio's College (Valladolid)*



Fachada del Colegio de San Gregorio por angeldp, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

*Masia Freixa (Terrassa, Catalonia)*


Trobada del grup a Terrassa - Juny´09 por Jaume Meneses, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

El Pardo Palace(Madrid)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos_de_pablo_arias/3147140759/


----------



## rubemaradsl (Apr 12, 2009)

Sois unos artistas, madre mía!

A mi me encantaría viajar por toda España haciendo fotos..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cagitán Field(Mula,Región de Murcia)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/principedesalina/4552213803/in/[email protected]#


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Peñíscola(Castellón,Comunidad Valenciana)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruben3d/3829909089/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

David von Muerte said:


> *San Gregorio's College (Valladolid)*
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada del Colegio de San Gregorio por angeldp, en Flickr



beautiful....they're doing restoration work?.....


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Málaga new urbanism management office(Andalucía)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanmir/5224167553/#


----------



## Yuseda (Dec 11, 2010)

San Juan Beach in Alicante, one of sunniest places of Spain


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

Linguine said:


> beautiful....they're doing restoration work?.....


:yes:

The College (it's currently the National Sculpture Museum) has been rehabilitated between 2001-2009. The photo is probably of those dates. 

http://museosangregorio.mcu.es/museo/historia/19822009granRenovacion.html


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Peñíscola(Castellón,Comunidad Valenciana)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Madre que Cielo..... :cheers:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya ves,Coccoloba.De hecho, el título de la foto en Flickr me parece bastante apropiado para describir ese cielo:"Furious Angels over Peñíscola". 

Segovia(Castilla y León)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografiaaerea/5104565586/in/photostream/


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tarifa, Cadiz








[/url] Beach in Tarifa, Spain by GibJoe1973, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

EDIT..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

King Alfonso VI Statue commemorating the reconquest of Toledo(Toledo,Castilla la Mancha)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvquiero/4309618346/


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Puente Nuevo, Ronda, Spain by GibJoe1973, on Flickr


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Santa María de Girona's Cathedral (Catalonia)










First Foto I have ever posted on Skyscapercity, I hope that you like it, I took that picture with love for you :cheers:


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

TrabaSMThin05 said:


> Santa María de Girona's Cathedral (Catalonia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good picture TrabaSMThin05 (el nombrecito se las trae...). I hope you as well as JibJoe1973 continue helping Mare_nostrvm to preserve this amazing thread.


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Thank's a lot for such a welcome  I'll try to hel whenever is possible, some day I'll post some generalife shots, and yes you are right mi A.K.A. is way weird... it is a long story :lol:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the last pics guys!!Keep this topic up...

Roman road in Mérida(Badajoz,Extremadura)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/xaluanin/2266851327/


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Crespiá, Alt Empordá in Girona (Catalonia)










Hope U like it


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Laguna Grande-Sierra de Gredos(Ávila,Castilla y León)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran/3543719422/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cidade da Cultura complex(Santiago de Compostela,Galicia)



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69116191#post69116191


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Puerto Marina in Benalmádena(Málaga,Andalucía)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjurman/5231729458/


----------



## memoqro (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Nice picture, we can see more fishes sorrounding the place


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Córdoba's Mosque (Andalusia)










Gorgeous the one you posted of Benalmádena Mare_nostrvm :drool:


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Granada City (Andalusia)










Hope that You like It


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mare_nostrvm your pic is from Benalmadena I think, I was there two months ago.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Amm,ok.I thought that it was Torremolinos.

PD:Nice picture of Granada,btw!!

Near to Caudete(Albacete,Castilla la Mancha)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/adyecla/4682290656/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cuenca(Castilla la Mancha)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacobarranco/4656823379/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Diputación de Palencia (Castilla y León)*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santa Eulalia del Río(Ibiza,Islas Baleares)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/decgarcia/3429151723/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vizcaya (País Vasco)*

From wikipedia.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Modernist building(Melilla)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2835215325/


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sagrada Familia, Barcelona (my own photo)


Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by GibJoe1973, on Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pic Jibjoe!!Thanks for sharing..

Canteras beach and Alfredo Krauss Auditorium close-up(Las Palmas de Gran Canaria,Islas Canarias)



















SOURCE: By Lagneaux from Flickr..


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Puerta del Angel - Jaén*


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Gracias chicos, son excelentes las imagenes :yes:
Ahora pido porque me toca.... Alguna imagen de Zaragoza nevada Please!:yes:
:lol:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Murcia's panoramic view(Región de Murcia)

My hometown.:cheers:

In that pic the north-west part of the city is missing.It's a pity because there is placed the new and little CBD which offer some of the best and more modern images of the city...



















Pic from..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424346&page=106


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

dragener said:


> *Toledo, Castilla-La Mancha*


mg: Awesome!


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yebra de Basa, Huesca, Aragón









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

I forgot to congartulate dragener and Mare_nostrvm for their last contributions. Good work guys!


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

*congratulate:bash:


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

As punishment for my error I'll post one more picture. 

Quesada, Jaén, Andalucía








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseangelrodriguez/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

In that case I wish you make more errors 

Great pictures by all; Spain is simply spectacular.


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Yeaah that aerial shot of Toledo is really awesome!!:cheers:
> 
> AVE's Talgo 350 crossing Spain anywhere between Madrid and Valencia


:applause:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks deckard!!!I really like the picture of Jaén with all these olive trees...:cheers:

Fuerteventura with Lobos Island in the backyard(Islas Canarias)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/onairelave500/1256933712/


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

deckard_6 said:


> Quesada, Jaén, Andalucía


^^ This picture makes me wonder... ¨Campos, campos, campos... y entre los olivos, los almendros blancos¨! 


. :cheers:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sil River Canyon, Ribeira Sacra (between Lugo and Ourense), Galicia, Spain*

_from Flickr, by David Calvelo_


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Mudéjar shrine in the cloister of the Guadalupe Monastery(Cáceres,Extremadura)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mossaiq/2584919390/


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Preciosas tomas, espero algun dia poder conocer personalmente el resto de las regiones de este hermoso pais. Saludos !!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Pues cuando llegue ese día,bienvenido seas por estas tierras NietoDelJaguar.. 

New Abbas Ibn Firnas Bridge(Córdoba,Andalucía)



















Pic from:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501928&page=18


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

¡hola!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Nice pic!!Is it Banyoles lake??If not,which one??


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Yes, Banyoles 

More pics of España !


----------



## dragener (Nov 24, 2009)

*Madrid from La Almudena*
Views of Palacio Real, Torre Madrid y Torre España








from http://www.urbanity.es/foro/481754-post223.html


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

San Vicente's Church(Ávila,Castilla y León)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3471575538/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Liencres(Cantabria)

I would name this pic as "The power of sea"..



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518818734/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

A Coruña, Galicia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fallrod/


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Madrid Panorama*










by Dekora from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pics guys!!!:cheers:

Tourism Office(San Pedro del Pinatar,Región de Murcia)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aitoragirregabiria/4487263468/in/photostream/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Baelo-Claudia roman ruins(Cádiz,Andalucía)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinoal/3250498157/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Islas Canarias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maduroman/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Baelo-Caludia roman ruins(Cádiz,Andalucía)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photography, Mare_Nostrvm (no la empaña el baile de letras)


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Castor_Game said:


> Beautiful photography, Mare_Nostrvm (no la empaña el baile de letras)


Muy buena Mare_nostrvm. Ves como tenía razón cuando te dije que solo volvería para hacer la puñeta. Un saludo a los dos!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

¡Sed buenos,anda!Ahora corrijo lo de "caludia" por "claudia",que ni me había dado cuenta.. 

Onda(Castellón,Comunidad Valenciana)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvador_ruiz_gomez/4137546795/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Urriellu o Naranjo de Bulnes, Asturias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtsoft/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bilbao, País Vasco








http://www.flickr.com/photos/basajauntxo/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Montjuïc(Barcelona,Catalunya)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4660235356/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Posets, Parque Natural Posets-Maladeta, Huesca








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics guys!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Talavera de la Reina aerial view(Toledo,Castilla la Mancha)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografiaaerea/5093123346/


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

Canary Islands
Gran Canaria, after the January rains









http://www.canarias7.es/multimedia/galeria.cfm?id=4966&n=1


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Manzanares el Real, Madrid








http://www.flickr.com/photos/edusan/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Puerto Santiago, Tenerife, Islas Canarias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sammaas/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Great pics,Deckard!!!:cheers:

Trujillo historical skyline(Cáceres,Extremadura)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/csalgar/4206748109/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Baelo-Claudia roman ruins(Cádiz,Andalucía)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great shot!


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ That city was destroyed by a Tsunami.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wooow, Trujillo looks simply amazing, thanks Mare_nostrvm.

Good picture from Gran Canaria Nabucco!

Moclín, Granada, Andalucía








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumaro/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

View from Moclín, Granada, Andalucía








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dicknella/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Atez Valley(Navarra)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacoso/792302318/


----------



## bhathiya99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nadal's country


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Mallos de Riglos(Huesca,Aragón)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoescalador/4898739652/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Embalse de la Serena, Extremadura









Panoramio, paniagua4959


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Mallos de Riglos(Huesca,Aragón)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ I know exactly where you took that picture :happy:

I Love Mallos. Thanks Mare_nostrvm


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Embalse de la Serena, Extremadura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing photo....


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Madrid*










by Dekora from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

You're welcome Coccoloba!!

Nice pics guys!!

Altea(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/silver__wolf/4279862450/


----------



## alv4 (May 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Embalse de la Serena, Extremadura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING.
Love this


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Berlanga de Duero Castle(Soria,Castilla y León)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2671693535/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sóller Bay aerial view(Mallorca,Islas Baleares)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuquetu/5149695216/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning photos and thanks for the links! :cheers:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comment yellow fever!!

Granada(Andalucía)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfa247/5356217349/sizes/z/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bilbao (País Vasco)*

Puppy and the Guggenheim. Pic by Georges Jansoone, from Wikipedia.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Bilbao.Koons02.jpg


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sevilla*










by angeo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sevilla II*










by angeo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sevilla III*










by angeo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool pictures guys!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow! O Bolo looks so rustic and ancient


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Laguna de El Portil (HUELVA) Spain*



















By myself


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pic Aby..

Marqués de Santa Cruz Castle in Viso del Marqués(Ciudad Real,Castilla la Mancha)

Currently there is placed the general archive of the Spanish Navy..



















http://www.spain.info/es/ven/otros-destinos/viso_del_marques.html


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

The artwork in the walls is so intricate and detailed :drool:

Beautiful Lake aby


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Mare and Dark


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Darien winery(La Rioja)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcosplaza/3565331803/#


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cazorla, JAEN (Spain)*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Moncayo mountain and surrounding area(Zaragoza,Aragón)

The Moncayo's highest summit is the highest point in the 500 km long Sistema Ibérico.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lsanzsal/5168983789/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Torija (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

http://areche.blogspot.com/2010/11/dominando-el-valle.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Moncayo mountain and surrounding area(Zaragoza,Aragón)
> 
> The Moncayo's highest summit is the highest point in the 500 km long Sistema Ibérico.
> 
> ...




awesome....:cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Peñalba de Santiago, León, Spain


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Catedral_de_Segovia02.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pics guys...:cheers:

La Seu d'Urgell(Lleida,Catalunya)



















https://www.webtourist.net/spain/laseudurgell/parador-de-la-seu-d-urgell.phtml


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

La Manga del Mar Menor(Región de Murcia)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/7vsl/4303411153/


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Mejor si no hubieran existido esos monstruos de hormigón


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Completamente de acuerdo,pero por desgracia es lo que hay..hno:

Zamora(Castilla y León)



















PIC FROM..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73347623#post73347623


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

La Maladeta from Vadarros, Huesca, Aragón









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Autilla del Pino, Palencia, Castilla y León

Ancha es Castilla.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

deckard_6 said:


> La Maladeta from Vadarros, Huesca, Aragón
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aunque el macizo de Las Maladetas está en Huesca, Varradós se encuentra en el Valle de Arán, en Lérida/Lleida.

though Maladetas' massif lays in Huesca,Varradós it's located in Arán Valley, Lérida/Lleida


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

willo said:


> Aunque el macizo de Las Maladetas está en Huesca, Varradós se encuentra en el Valle de Arán, en Lérida/Lleida.
> 
> though Maladetas' massif lays in Huesca,Varradós it's located in Arán Valley, Lérida/Lleida


Many thanks for the clarification willo.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Moncayo mountain and surrounding area(Zaragoza,Aragón)
> The Moncayo's highest summit is the highest point in the 500 km long Sistema Ibérico.


A Moncayo winds are called Cierzo. Aragon, my beloved land


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Guadalest(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)

In front, the tower of Guadalest.In the background,the sea..



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/timove/4641051753/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sala Capitular of Seville Cathedral(Sevilla,Andalucía) 



















PIC FROM:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325047&page=2


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Antonio de los Alemanes church (Madrid)*

XVII century baroque church. Pic by gromiko -> http://www.urbanity.es/foro/edificios-en-general-mad/10189-madrid-san-antonio-de-los-alemanes-2.html


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Great shot,Buho..:drool:

Segóbriga Roman Theater(Cuenca,Castilla la Mancha)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dansrey/3428579533/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Astorga(León,Castilla y León)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpf67/3693186961/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sóller(Mallorca,Islas Baleares)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier_algaba/465188705/


----------



## nntonio (Jan 28, 2009)

Barcelona, parque GÜell, la arquitectura de Antoni Gaudí


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Roncal(Navarra)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlasaosa/3833242630/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Eguino(Álava,Euskadi)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jiesnarr/5489736649/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Monasterio de Samos, Lugo, Galicia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrescanedo/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ A really nice pic!!!:cheers:

Portia winery in Gumiel de Izán(Burgos,Castilla y Léon)(

A work of Norman Foster..



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eladerezo/2422899841/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Mare_nostrvm

Is Portia winery already built? In the picture looks a bit like a render. It will be a nice building though.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

deckard_6 said:


> Thanks Mare_nostrvm
> 
> Is Portia winery already built? In the picture looks a bit like a render. It will be a nice building though.


Yep,it's already built and inaugurated!!Take a look...

http://diariodesign.com/2010/11/norman-foster-inaugura-las-bodegas-portia-en-la-provincia-de-burgos/

PS:Anyway it seems you're right!!I've checked it out and it must be a render for the upload date on Flickr.That's my foult..


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Huerta de Valencia(Valencia,Comunidad Valenciana)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tracx/3223063372/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Glass Palace(Madrid)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/javisaye/4474080453/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza Mayor de Tarazona de la Mancha (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*

Pic by Rafa.Inde, from picasa https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/vie...7735&psc=G&filter=1&hl=es#5505636946661480162


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

excellent HD photo on post 3556.


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the comment Yellow fever..!!

Jerez de los Caballeros(Badajoz,Extremadura)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2978395969/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cloister of Tarragona Cathedral(Tarragona,Catalunya)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingospub/2686739428/


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Monastery of Valvanera, Valle del Najerilla, La Rioja









Picture by O. Moreno at Panoramio.com


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Monells, Girona, Catalunya








http://www.flickr.com/photos/levilo/


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Peñas de Islallana, Valle del Iregua, La Rioja









Picture by ManueldaCosta at Panoramio.com


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Campo de Criptana (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Pic by Jaume Pages Pinyol, from trekearth.com










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Eu...Ciudad_Real/Campo_de_Criptana/photo115957.htm


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ribadesella, Asturias








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nachomc/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Madrid



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografiaaerea/5060267424/in/set-72157624990794605/


----------



## juan9463 (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW awesome...


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Cicerón said:


> Peñas de Islallana, Valle del Iregua, La Rioja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mg: Cuánto parecido a los Mallos de Riglos ^^

:cheers:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

^^ Yes, but the Mallos de Riglos are larger and taller I think. In Islallana you couldn't do this:





:shifty:


Cañón del Río Leza, Valle del Leza-Jubera, La Rioja









Picture by Javier Sáiz ,Burgos at Panoramio.com


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Villanueva de los Infantes(Ciudad Real,Castilla la Mancha)

In the pic we can see to Don Quixote and Sancho statues..



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ernegon/5257616743/in/[email protected]/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Niemeyer Cultural Centre (Avilés, Asturias)*

Inaugurated 2 days ago, the complex has been designed by Oscar Niemeyer. Pic by Ángel Navarrete.










http://micasaesmimundo.blogspot.com/2010/12/el-centro-niemeyer-en-aviles.html


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great! what is that building?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Is the "Mirador", a housing building by MVRDV.

http://urbanity.blogsome.com/2006/08/23/mirador-de-sanchinarro-madrid-mvrdv/

*Madrid Río (Madrid)*

River Manzanares new park, with a Dominique Perrault footbridge. Pic by madrid.es


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Barcelona(Catalunya)



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/julienlagarde/3429596044/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Metropol Parasol (Sevilla, Andalucía)*

Pic by Sevimeño -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357911&page=33


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Embalse de Maroño y Sierra Salvada, Álava/Araba, Euskadi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/piligarcia/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Saldes y el Pedraforca, Barcelona, Catalunya








http://www.flickr.com/photos/riosyvalles-2/


----------



## dragener (Nov 24, 2009)

*Valle del Pisueña – Cantabria – España*


Seeing is believing ... por lapidim, en Flickr


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

un paraiso total es España !


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Royal Palace of Riofrío (Segovia, Castilla y León)*

Pic by likofotoracing (Flickr)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/likofotoracing/3281138830/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Castell de Sant Ferran(Figueres,Catalunya)

It's an historical military fortress built some centuries ago to stop the French invasions..



















http://www.figueres.cat/es/contenido/339/castillo-de-sant-ferran.html


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza Mayor de Almagro (Almagro, Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aljafería (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

11th century moorish palace. Pic by Javier Cuchí, from Picasa.










http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ghlo9wcDuNEkfDPOHFePJw?feat=embedwebsite


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> *Ocaña (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*
> 
> Pic from Wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Ocana-pillory.jpg


aka um pelourinho :happy: ay mas?:?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels said:


> aka um pelourinho :happy: ay mas?:?


Cuanto tiempo Arpels, se te echaba de menos! ¿En España? Cientos :yes: Casi todos en Castilla, la mayoría muy simples. Se llaman "rollos de justicia", "rollos jurisdiccionales" o "picotas", la mayoría de época de los Reyes Católicos (1475-1515)

*Boadilla del Camino* (Palencia, Castilla y León)

Pic by Carlos Sieiro del Nido -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2266129










*Villalón de Campos* (Valladolid, Castilla y León)

Pic by A. Novo Sanjurjo -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20417036










Detalle http://www.delsolmedina.com/VillalonCampos.htm










*Fuentenovilla* (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)

Pic by pedro535 -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21815501










*Peñaranda de Duero* (Burgos, Castilla y León)

Pic by rahego -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahego/2325577836/










*Villanueva de la Jara* (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)

Pic from http://trapatroles.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/villanueva-de-la-jara-cuenca/










*Almorox* (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)

Pic by marathoniano -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33871318










*Trujillo* (Cáceres, Extremadura)

Pic by dina c -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2268131443/in/photostream/










*Mahamud* (Burgos, Castilla y León)

Pic from http://burgospedia1.wordpress.com/2009/11/25/mahamud/










*Montemayor del Río* (Salamanca, Castilla y León)

Pic by Ramón Sobrino Torrens -> http://www.monumentalnet.org/castil...o_de_justicia_de_montemayor_del_rio.php?vis=1










*Caracena* (Soria, Castilla y León)

Pic from http://www.sorianitelaimaginas.com/index.php/mod.pags/mem.detalle/id.676/relcategoria.1154










*Villahoz* (Burgos, Castilla y León)

Pic by Alfredo Blanco del Val -> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16865372










*Presencio* (Burgos, Castilla y León)

Pic from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Presencio-Rollo2.jpg










*Itero de la Vega* (Palencia, Castilla y León)

Pic from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Rollo_de_justicia,_Itero_de_la_Vega.jpg










*Vilvestre* (Salamanca, Castilla y León)

Pic from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:El_Rollo_Vilvestre.jpg










*Madridejos* (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)

Pic from http://www.turismocastillalamancha.com/multimedia/archivos/31364/rollo-jurisdiccional-de-madridejos/










*Castillo de Bayuela* (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)

Pic from http://www.celtiberia.net/verimg.asp?id=6787










*Madroñera* (Cáceres, Extremadura)

Pic from http://sendasdedescubrimientos.blogspot.com/2010/06/sl-cc-249-lagares-y-serranias-de.html










*Cevico Navero* (Palencia, Castilla y León)

Pic from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Rollo.jpg










*Becerril del Carpio* (Palencia, Castilla y León)

Pic from http://www.romaniconorte.org/es/contenido/?iddoc=1839


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

holas :wave: que bonitos son :drool: la idea es la misma aqui, son simbolos de poder judicial, algunos tenían ganchos de hierro para arrestar a los criminosos


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels said:


> holas :wave: que bonitos son :drool: la idea es la misma aqui, son simbolos de poder judicial, algunos tenían ganchos de hierro para arrestar a los criminosos


Exactamente lo mismo aquí :yes:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance



ALSO: Please communicate in ENGLISH


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Then I'll repost properly this time the pics deleted..

Cercedilla(Comunidad de Madrid)


Cercedilla por JavierCostas, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Segovia(Segovia,Castilla y León)


SEGOVIA 2 por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Valencia's Mercado Central Dome(Valencia,Comunidad Valenciana)


Valencia. Mercado Central. Cúpula cenital. por vicente vicente, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

After repost properly the pics deleted,here one more pic to the thread..

Olvera(Cádiz,Andalucía)


Olvera por Miguel Argimiro, en Flickr


----------



## Little Master (Apr 13, 2011)

Great and wonderful pictures. You look like a traveler and fond of photography. I really admire your work and also the places you have captured.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Redes, A Coruña, Galicia
 Redes.Ares.1 por romarintyp, en Flickr


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations for the half million viewers in this amazing thread, special mention to Mare_nostrvm, buho, Castor_Game and many others who contributed posting regularly or ocasionally to keep the thread updated every single day. Well done!

Cheers


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratseveryone who has participated in this thread! :cheers:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Great job guys!!:cheers:

Valverde del Fresno(Cáceres,Extremadura)


U Petril por Nicomedes(A.Durán), en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Perrault's footbridge (Madrid)*

Pic by Marco -> http://www.urbanity.es/foro/urbanismo-mad/8422-madrid-rio-y-calle-30-ii-667.html


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

ARCO DE SANTA MARÍA, BURGOS


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

incredible!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Sebastián (País Vasco)*

Pic by Josugoni (Wikipedia)










http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Donostia_Oteitza_Eraikuntza_hutsa.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

La Manga del Mar Menor(Región de Murcia)
 Niebla sobre el mar menor por edomingo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio de los Momos (Zamora, Castilla y León)*

Pic by Hector Blanco de Frutos in Wikipedia










http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Zamora_-_Palacio_de_los_Momos_(de_Justícia).jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Salón del Ciento (Barcelona, Catalunya)*

Pic by Oliver-Bonjoch, from Wikipedia.










http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Salo_de_Cent.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Avilés aerial view(Asturias)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexisffencursiva/5171114281/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Jaime church (Villarreal, Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Pic by Trewert, from Wikipedia.










http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Arciprestal_san_jaime.JPG


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Mondéjar and its surrounding area(Guadalajara,Castilla-La Mancha)


Mondejar por jpg-68, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cádiz Cathedral(Andalucía)


Cadiz-Catedral-dusk por courtneyplatt, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Navy museum(Madrid,Comunidad de Madrid)










http://www.madridiario.es/2011/Febr...-naval-visitantes-exposicion-armadaprint.html


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Mojácar(Almería,Andalucía)


Pueblo Indalo (Mojácar playa) por Francisco González Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:drool: Mojácar


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Almería siempre con una luz especial, vaya cielo azul que tenemos y disfrutamos


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Toro(Zamora,Castilla y León)


COLEGIATA DE TORO NEVADA  por penn84^^, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Betelu(Navarra)


Ferrería de Betelu por inaxiotejerina, en Flickr


----------



## Theniceman (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank. You. So. Much. For. Theses. Pictures. But. I. Can't. Save. Them. Can. You. Help. Me


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Onda (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Plaza de Onda por patataasada, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Vitoria(Euskadi)










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76639807#post76639807


----------



## angeleyez (Jun 9, 2009)

Canary Islands


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Metropol Parasol (Sevilla, Andalucía)*


Nuevo icono en la ciudad por Zú Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Logroño (La Rioja)*

Pic by Josep Renalias, from Wikipedia.










http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitxer:Logroño_-_Catedral.JPG


----------



## David_de_SanMartin (Jan 17, 2011)

*House of Sciences (A Coruña, Galicia)*


25 Aniversario Casa das Ciencias por =mc2, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Benidorm panoramic view(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)


Benidorm, the Spanish New York por josago, en Flickr


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Benidorm, que feo


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

^estoy de acuerdo, no creo que Benidorm pertenezca en nuestro bello pais


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Cartagena(Región de Murcia)


_DSC8783 por Monsacro, en Flickr


----------



## David_de_SanMartin (Jan 17, 2011)

* Vic Cathedral (Catalonia)*


Campanar catedral de Vic, Osona por Jordi Domènech i Arnau, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful tower and interesting thread.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Plaza de España, Sevilla*


Plaza de Espana por Feda's cookies, en Flickr


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

*Catedral de Burgos*

View from the Human Evolution Complex


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Madrid(Comunidad de Madrid)

A different view from the Madrid that we usually see everywhere on internet..

Pic by TrabaSMThin05 from:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624479&page=76


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

*La Catedral Nueva, Salamanca, Castilla y León*










My own pic



Echo de menos muchísimo a España!


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Beautiful Spain!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pic TYW...

Capileira(Granada,Andalucía)


Capileira - La Alpujarra por AlpujarraMagazineCOM, en Flickr


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Larga vida a este hilo!
España realmente es un país maravilloso. Tiene todo, como en arquitectura, tanto en lugares de naturaleza. Para mi en Europa son igual Alemania y España que tienen sinfin cosas interesantes. Gracias a todos que aportaron sus granitos de arena. He pasado pagina por pagina guardando montón de fotos.

En seguida disculpo por escribir en español, mi ingles es penoso :bash:
Os dejo mi foto de Barcelona, no sé si pueden considerar de skyline...:tongue3:
y pido ayuda como poner la mapa y que resolusión máxima permetida. A lo mejor que alguien me manda MP.
Gracias!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Me gusto la foto de la Plaza de España, muy linda:cheers:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

^^
Gracias, Mare_nostrvm 

Another pic of mine:

*Acueducto de Segovia, Segovia, Castilla y León*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great updates....Spain is so beautiful.:cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lloret De Mar / Catalonia*









By me


----------



## exphelpz (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice white buildings in post#3753!


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bilbao - Pais Vasco*


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Bellver de Cerdanya(Lleida,Catalunya)


Bellver de Cerdanya ....La Cerdanya. por Rodmanoly ...OUT, en Flickr


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

extraño lugar, pero hermoso paisaje


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Frías(Burgos,Castilla y León)


Frias (Burgos) por franreivaj1, en Flickr


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

León (Castilla y León)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ballota's beach(Asturias)

*Source*

http://www.ocholeguas.com/albumes/2011/07/13/sol_y_playa/index.html


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Badajoz skyline(Badajoz,Extremadura)


Torre Caja Badajoz y Puente Real por ÁlvaroBa, en Flickr


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

*Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia, València, Comunitat Valenciana*

my pic:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Cega river (follow the poplars!) near Veganzones, Segovia.


















Picture by tafyr @ Panoramio.com


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

preciosa esta última foto!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cazorla (Jaén, Andalucía)*

Pic by JAEMI -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1328983&page=51


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cicerón said:


> Cega river (follow the poplars!) near Veganzones, Segovia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!...beautiful pic...:cheers2:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona (Catalonia)*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona (Catalonia)*









By me


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

Exellent information and good pics!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Loarre castle(Huesca,Aragón)


CHATEAU DE LOARRE (ARAGON) por rogerfeugas, en Flickr


----------



## Julimar Rodrigues (Dec 23, 2010)

*A Espanha sempre vai ser o país mais lindo da Europa e do mundo, é tanta diversidade que não da nem pra comparar ...Olé!!*

Felicitaciones a los españoles!!


----------



## Julimar Rodrigues (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to my Thread ,Bienvenidos a mi Thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1347315


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Roman walls of Lugo. Galicia


MURALLA. por Mazarico, en Flickr


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

*Segovia*











by me


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Casares (Andalucía)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yipemike/335566949/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Santander Bay(Cantabria)


Bahía de Santander por Paula ☼, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Comedies courtyard (Iznájar, Córdoba, Andalucía)*

Pic by juani.iznájar, from Cordobapedia.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

buho said:


> If you want, you just can! :lol:


Santi, I need free lodging accomodations! :tongue2:


----------



## mmato (Aug 29, 2008)

Valencia (dec. 2010)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almansa (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*

Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Cristóbal de la Laguna (Islas Canarias)*


San Cristobal de La Laguna por szeke, en Flickr


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

*
Timanfaya, Lanzarote, Canary Islands​*

Sin título por Fumanchú, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Sos del Rey Católico,Zaragoza.(Aragón)


Sos del Rey Católico por TerePedro, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Capileira (Granada, Andalucía)*

Pic by granadanatural.com


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

Se podía cambiar el título y poner Spain en vez de España? queda un poco paleto que todos los países pongan su nombre en inglés y nosotros no


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Santi.M said:


> Se podía cambiar el título y poner Spain en vez de España? queda un poco paleto que todos los países pongan su nombre en inglés y nosotros no



No need to do so. I think It's somehow charming how It is now.

However, what it really looks like "paleto" and impolite is to talk in Spanish in a thread under a section where everybody should be speaking in English.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

buho said:


> *Capileira (Granada, Andalucía)*
> 
> Pic by granadanatural.com


Impossing! thanks buho!


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

Atomicus said:


> No need to do so. I think It's somehow charming how It is now.
> 
> However, what it really looks like "paleto" and impolite is to talk in Spanish in a thread under a section where everybody should be speaking in English.


:facepalm:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to you Kaet!

*Oviedo (Asturias)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casino (Murcia)*

Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Peñaranda de Duero (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Typical horreo (Pola de Lena, Asturias)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lago Ausente (provincia de León, Castilla y León)*










Pic by lugarzen, from wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:LagoAusente.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cadaqués (Girona, Catalunya)*










Pic found in http://lugaresquever.blogspot.com/2010/11/cadaques-espana.html


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Torre del Salvador (Teruel, Aragón)*

14th century mudejar tower. Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Orihuela cathedral (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*

15th century iron works, Adan and Eve. Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*The organs (Gomera, Canary Islands)*

Pic by Tatiana Izquierdo Labraca










http://www.igme.es/INTERNET/IIJIFCT/fotos/IIGeofoto1.htm


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa Batlló (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


Casa Batlló por Matti Mattila, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Royal Palace in Madrid (Madrid)*

The Royal Chapel. Pic from http://enfotomadrid.blogspot.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid, simply beautiful shots....:cheers:


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

buho said:


> *Royal Palace in Madrid (Madrid)*
> 
> The Royal Chapel. Pic from http://enfotomadrid.blogspot.com/



:master:


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Maxou2Nantes said:


> :master:


I have been personally there, and I have to tell you that it's a bit dark, in fact you can see it in the photo.

And you have few minutes to see it, from the door, as it's a guided visit.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! 

*Naveta des Tudons (Menorca, Islas Baleares)*

Funerary building, 1.200 b.C.










Pic by Albireo386, from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Tudons01.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Úbeda (Jaén, Andalucía)*

Renaissance village, Unesco World Heritage site. Pic by me.


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

^^ I think we can call Ubeda a city more than a village as around 36'000 people live there. Thanks for the beautiful photos by the way! :cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Sun and beach , spain



Uploaded with ImageShack.us Moncofa beach, in costa azahar, mediterranean


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Kika said:


> ^^ I think we can call Ubeda a city more than a village as around 36'000 people live there. Thanks for the beautiful photos by the way! :cheers:


Yes, maybe town is a better word kay:
Thanks for the comment Kika!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Santa María Rivarredonda, in the province of Burgos, Castilla y Leon. 








Photo by [[[JuanPIXELECTA]]], Panoramio


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Amazing picture Viva_Bulgaria!

Santa María is crossed by thousands of trucks everyday (N-I roadway passes by the area). I like the picture because the zoom makes the Obarenes mountains very close.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hondarribia-Fuenterrabía (Guipuzkoa, País Vasco)*










Pic by Zarateman, from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fuenterrabia_-_Plaza_de_Gipuzkoa_9.jpg


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn, I found a nice picture of El Hierro island but when I try to post it, it does not appear, and I cannot even insert a link. 

PS: Damn, the name of the site cannot be spelled here...........
PPS: What an explanation 
PPPS: Damn site. ftocommunity.de with place o between f and t. :bash:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Logroño (La Rioja)*










Pic by Maksim from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Logroño.jpg


----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)

Andalusia - Solar Power Plant


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*










Pic by blog http://enfotomadrid.blogspot.com/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Vicente de la Barquera (Cantabria)*










Pic by G.Wansorra from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:San_Vicente_dela_Barquera4.JPG


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, mercado de Colón



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*La Mancha*

The flat territory. Pi by Magüe from http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/paisajes/357207-la-llanura-manchega.html


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Peñalén (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*










Pic by Sonsaz, from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Alto_Tajo_-_Peñalén.jpg


----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)

Madrid


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Chipiona (Cádiz, Andalucía)*










Pic by Antonio M. Romero Dorado, from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Chipiona_castillo.jpg


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Totana(Región de Murcia)

*Source*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2012/01/09/plaza-de-la-balsa-vieja-enrique-minguez-martinez/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*West Tower (Catoira, Pontevedra, Galicia)*


CRM. Catoira - Torres de Oeste por Xacobeo - Camino de Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Spain....:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Linguine!!

*Requesens Castle (Girona, Catalunya)*

Pic by Josep Camps, patrimoni.gencat


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sobrellano Castle - Cantabria*


----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)

Madrid - early morning:


----------



## Almansiniko (Mar 13, 2009)

ALMANSA, CASTILE - LA MANCHA. SPAIN


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartuja de Scala Dei (Tarragona, Catalunya)*

Pic from www.turismepriorat.org


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ávila (Castilla y León)*










Pic by Lestaire from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Avila_nevada.JPG


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
imagen de Fco. Rubio, Flickr

SAGUNTO. SAGUNT (VALENCIA)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Frías (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Pic by Alejandro Bergado Herrán -> http://alejandrobergado.com/index.html


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Castro-Urdiales (Cantabria)*

















​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Écija (Sevilla, Andalucía)*










Pic by Joergsam, from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:ÉcijaAnsicht3.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio de Ferias (Málaga, Andalucía)*


Palacio de Ferias y Congresos de Málaga por teclasorg, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Catedral de Santiago de Compostela (A Coruña, Galicia)*

Porch of the glory.










Pic by pedronchi, from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Apóstoles_del_Pórtico_de_la_Gloria.jpg


----------



## Almansiniko (Mar 13, 2009)

ALCALÁ DE JÚCAR, CASTILE - LA MANCHA, ESPAÑA


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartagena Auditory (Región de Murcia)*










Pic from http://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/a-new-glow-in-boomtown


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Absolutely amazing, buho! thanks for your efforts in this thread. Its a truly pleasure to my eyes!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to you Kaetzar! kay:

*Hervás (Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Pic from http://www.hospederiasytu.es/blog/hotel/hervas/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Plaza del Arco and City hall(Caravaca de la Cruz,Región de Murcia)


Plaza del Arco - Ayuntamiento de Caravaca de la Cruz por Alterio, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Albarracín (Teruel, Aragón)*










Pic by me.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Former international railway station in Canfranc, at boundary with France*

canfranc estacion, la gare internationale abandonnée by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Villava (Navarra)*

Miguel Indurain's village.










Pic by Iruñerritarra, from Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Palacio_Nacional_de_Vinicultura-Atarrabia.JPG


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

buho said:


> *Frías (Burgos, Castilla y León)*
> 
> Pic by Alejandro Bergado Herrán -> http://alejandrobergado.com/index.html


Wonder picture, Frias and its castle above the fog. It seems unreal like a fairy tale.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Sebastián (Guipuzkoa, País Vasco)*










Pic by Keta, from Wikipedia -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Donostia_Igeldotik.jpg


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Cascada Somosierra - Madrid Region*










Por Turismo Madrid Licencia







Algunos derechos reservados


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*View of The Alhambra* (*Granada, Andalusia*)


----------



## Almansiniko (Mar 13, 2009)

*SANTA TECLA, A GUARDA (PONTEVEDRA-GALIZA)*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

great pics of Spain.


----------



## smurfette04 (Sep 8, 2011)

Loved Alicante (Mediterranean coast of Spain), Ibiza and Valencia pics!!!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Onda (Castellón, C. Valenciana)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

La Azohia (Cartagena, Murcia) Spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Municipality of Altea (Alicante - Valencian Community)*. Pic taken from Altea Hills:










By SCC forumer dosmundos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

buho said:


> *San Sebastián (Guipuzkoa, País Vasco)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is amazing!....kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Linguine! San Sebastián is European Rio de Janeiro

*Gijón (Asturias)*


Gijón por jbarcena, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Elorrio (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*


ELORRIO por masaimanta, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cadiz cathedral (Andalucía)*


Cadiz Cathedral por Andy Cardiff, en Flickr


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

David_de_SanMartin said:


> *AMPHITEATRE OF MÉRIDA* (Extremadura)
> 
> 
> Anfiteatro romano de Mérida por mariosp, en Flickr


That's the theatre, not the amphitheatre...


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Almería (Andalucía)*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning view....:cheers:


----------



## thebaal (Mar 26, 2011)

*Altea, Comunidad Valenciana, Spain.
*
















[/url] Altea por 1875Brian, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## thebaal (Mar 26, 2011)

*Valencia/Comunidad Valenciana/Spain*


----------



## thebaal (Mar 26, 2011)

*Almagro/Castilla La Mancha/Spain*


----------



## thebaal (Mar 26, 2011)

*The Water Court, Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Spain
*


> *The Water Court* (Tribunal de las Aguas) is an event, rather than a sight. However, it is of a great interest to many - this is meant to be the oldest democratic institution in Europe that has survived to our days, spanning a whole millenium. Originally introduced by the Moorish farmers to regulate the irrigation infrastructure in the fields, it is a group of electied judges from the country who resolve all irrigation disputes once a week, in a swift and down-to-earth manner following common sense. It is an egalitarian, almost Arthuric idilly, with all members equal to each other, sitting in a circle. This court is purely oral - there is nothing done in writing and no records are kept. It is a fascinating thing to witness - a court that has gone unchanged for a thousdand years and takes place in full public view. However, the problem is it may not happen at all. If there are no disputes to take care of, the court will simply retire and you would have made your appearance just to see them sit down and then stand up again. Which happens quite often - in the XXI century Valencia there simply aren't many irrigation disputes taken to the Plaza de la Virgen. When it does happen, it also doesn't take long, since the court is quite no-nonsence - so make sure you are there on time. Five or ten minutes late it may be too late.












tribunal aguas por comunitatvalenciana, en Flickr


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Ermita de Nuestra Señora de Tómalos - La Rioja.










Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1145184


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*CUEVAS DEL DRACH - MAJORCA - BALEARIC ISLANDS*

Modern catalan: Coves del Drac (Drach is an ancient word for Drac)
Spanish: Cuevas del Dragón
English: Dragon Caves

There are four caves, whose overall sizes are: 2.4 km in length and 25 m depth. A beautiful geological wonder:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn in Asturias.








Valentín Enrique, Panoramio


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tabernas desert (Almería, Spain)*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*cathedral of Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Ekain Cave:









GipuzkoaKultura


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alhambra (Granada, Andalucía)*










Pic by me


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunrise in the Spanish Pyrenees, Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici National Park:









Panoramio, photo by photoseeker


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Granada
View through a window from the Generalife


Granada Generalife by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

God rays over Granada!

Granada, Albayzín by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Granada: Part of the Generalife above the Alhambra

Granada, Generalife by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zestoa-Cestona (Guipuzkoa, País Vasco)*










Pic by me


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

muy bonito


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Looking up at the amazing Alhambra in Granada

Granada, Alhambra by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you been in another place but the Alhambra? :|


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

buho said:


> Have you been in another place but the Alhambra? :|


i have


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

Barcelona "sea skyline":


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Parliament of Andalusia, Sevilla*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*

Segovia supporting Madrid to be Olimpic city in 2020, with the roman aqueduct.










http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582178_10150774038309220_653474487_n.jpg


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Seville, Plaza de España also known as Naboo from Star Wars. So not really in Spain but in a galaxy far far away :lol:

Seville by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

*Castrojeriz*

*Castrojeriz *(province of Burgos), a perfect example of the castilian medieval city (pic by myself)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you for the wonderful photos from Spain...:cheers:


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

#1 on Flickr Explore today (8/05/2012). The photo has been taken in San Sebastian, Spain.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_crespo/7158171942/


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Puente Nuevo (100 meters) , Ronda*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

View over Seville Cathedral from the Giralda

Seville, Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pamplona (Navarra)*










Pic by me.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

what a great pic, buho!


and now with a little bit make-up...













:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Kaet! Now the colours are brighter. I used to make very poor pics and now I make better pics... there's only one reason, a much better camera :lol:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Kaetzar said:


> :eek2:
> *Viva_Bulgaria*, these last pics you show us are awesome. The last one is breathtaking





Atomicus said:


> ^^ +1 He has a very good eye to pick up photographs. The one of Segovia was absolutely stunning.


Thank you very much, Kaetzar and Atomicus :cheers:
I really enjoy searching and admiring photos from Spain. The country is so beautiful that finding great photos is quite easy


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is a photo from the winter but I don't know in what region it is. Judging from the landscape it could be in Cantabria, Asturias or Pais Vasco. 









Winter travel in Spain


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ I think it is Cantabria, because of the types of huts. Search for "pasiegos", in its comarca. 

Also look for Espinosa de los Monteros, it is in the province of Burgos but forms the 4th pasiego valley


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Seville. View over the cathedral from the Giralda tower


Seville, Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

cuartango said:


> ^^ I think it is Cantabria, because of the types of huts. Search for "pasiegos", in its comarca.
> 
> Also look for Espinosa de los Monteros, it is in the province of Burgos but forms the 4th pasiego valley


google says Riotuerto, Cantabria.. 

http://cdnimg.visualizeus.com/thumb...tuerto-086865a5ba167f88576fb7025546fb09_h.jpg


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Cable Inglés of Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*view of Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sierpes Street (Seville, Andalusia)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Romanesque cloister (Palamós, Girona)*

Just a few weeks ago it was discovered in a private country state, was built in 12nd century and probably comes from Burgos province (Castilla y León).










Pic by Dani Chicano, from Wikipedia -> http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitxer:Claustre_de_Palamós_(04).JPG


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Wauw, that looks amazing :cheers:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*One of the Basque Mountains, taken from the Urkiola Natural Park (province of Bizkaia (Biscay), Basque Country)*










Author/Source: Google Street View


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGOVIA*

*Medina del Campo Square (commonly known as square of the sirens). The church of St. Martin in the photograph that gives its name to another part of the square. It is considered one of the most beautiful in Spain. *



 Iglesia de San Martín, Segovia  por  Fernan JC , en Flickr

* Part called San Martin square in 1985 *



 023 Plaza San Martin, Segovia  por  mksfca , en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gernika, Bizkaia*
Located in the heart of the province of Bizkaia (Biscay), in the Basque Country (northern Spain), the town of Gernika (or Guernica) is one of the symbols of the recent Basque history.

*The rests of the Old Tree*
A well-known Basque symbol, destroyed during the Bombing of Gernika in 1937








Nuestro símbolo, árbol viejo by ermukoa in Panoramio

*The New Tree (Árbol de Guernica / Gernikako arbola)*









Gernika - Árbol de Gernika/Gernikako Arbola by javier herranz in Panoramio


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gernika, Bizkaia*

*Coat of arms of the Basque Country next to the Casa de Juntas*








Entrada a la casa de Juntas by ermukoa in Panoramio

*Casa de Juntas*









Batzaretxea by Igor Bikandi in Panoramio


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sanctuary of Urkiola (Bizkaia, Basque Country)*

Santuario de Urkiola por jose_angel_c, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sevilla , Spain*


Plaza de España (Sevilla) - Panorámica de 10 fotos por Valentin Zamora, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sevilla , Spain*


sevilla 073 por XimoPons, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Basilica of San Ignacio de Loyola*
*Located in Azpeitia, province of Gipuzkoa, Basque Country*


new_5693 por tejeval, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Traditional Basque house, in the Basque countryside*

Bonita casa vasca por Fernando Cuenca Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Sevilla , Spain*
> 
> 
> sevilla 073 por XimoPons, en Flickr


:drool:

Seville is the most beautiful spanish city and one of the most in the world :drool:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gaztelugatxe, province of Bizkaia (Biscay) - Basque Country*

Gaztelugatxe por elsurk, en Flickr


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*villages of Illar and Bentarique and the desert of Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela - Galicia*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Abla - Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*San Telmo Palace (Sevilla/Seville, Andalusia)*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Natural Reserve of Urdaibai - Province of Bizkaia (Biscay), Basque Country*

aerea - urdaibai por iromanfotografia.com (Iñaki Román), en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sevilla/Seville (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous....:cheers:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Gorbeia Natural Park, provinces of Bizkaia and Araba/Álava, Basque Country *

Hayedo de Otzarreta, Parque natural de Gorbea por XavierSam, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Escorial (Madrid)*










Pic from ep00.epimg.net, posted by setrakso -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524680&page=7


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sevilla*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

European Champions!!!!!
¡Viva España!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great photos here in this thread. Also congratulations España for the euro championship. kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

FORZA ITALIA


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ You mean: Forza Troll :lol:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Cold winter morning in the Urkiola Natural Park - Province of Bizkaia (Biscay), Basque Country*

Nieve y niebla en Urkiola por Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Old Town of Ronda (Málaga, Spain)*


----------



## Julimar Rodrigues (Dec 23, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> European Champions!!!!!
> ¡Viva España!


Viva a La Madre España la mas guapa del mundo!!:banana:


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Dome of the Burgos Cathedral


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Snow in the Mugarra mountain. Durango can be seen in the front. Province of Bizkaia (Biscay), Basque Country*

Mugarra! por _PiTiS_, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sevilla/Seville (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Nafarroa/Navarra*

NAVARRA por MOSHULUS, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*El Rocio (Huelva,Andalusia)*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Butron, Gatika, province of Bizkaia (Biscay), Basque Country*

Castillo de Butrón por Chodaboy, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trujillo (Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Plaza Mayor de Trujillo por R.F.A., en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Carmona (Sevilla,Andalusia)*


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Cathedral of Donostia/San Sebastián, province of Gipuzkoa, Basque Country*

Catedral del Buen Pastor por Jesús P. Ponce, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palm tree forest of Elche (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*










Pic by me


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Mendoza dorretxea, Mendoza, province of Álava, Basque Country*

MENDOZA (ÁLAVA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## jamesbutter (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice Photgraph Boddy,,when i watch these pics i feel very nice....:banana:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Castle of Olite, Nafarroa/Navarra*

CASTELL D'OLITE ("Castle of Olite") por Bilbopolit, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Landscape near Euba, province of Bizkaia (Biscay), Basque Country*

Ojo avizor por Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

There is life out of the comunidad autónoma of each one... 

*Reus (Tarragona)*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Reef of the mermaids. Cabo de Gata - Níjar natural park. Almería*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santillana de Mar (Cantábria)*










Pic by Homer, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=755


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you for the gorgeous images....:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

*Girona (Catalunya)*










Pic by Negro, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/fotos.php?autor=6889


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casares (Málaga, Andalucía)*


Casas en la montaña del pueblo de Casares, Malaga (Mountain village of Casares, Malaga) por miquitos, en Flickr


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ Ese es el fondo de pantalla del Windows...

That's the wallpaper of windows


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián seen from Santa Clara, province of Gipuzkoa, Basque Country*

Santa clara por Robertfoto, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bardenas Reales (Navarra)*


paso de los ciervos por Mikelo, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ronda (Málaga, Andalusia)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Frías (Burgos, Castilla y León)*










Pic by Homer, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=375


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Barcelona: 


Barcelona Marina Panorama by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Julimar Rodrigues (Dec 23, 2010)

AmstelBright said:


> Barcelona:
> 
> 
> Barcelona Marina Panorama by AmstelBright, on Flickr


España es de lejos el país mas guapo y hermoso de Europa, nadie pueda lograrle son todos tipos de bellezas naturales y arquitetonicas!!:banana:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Europa es toda guapa y hermosa, visit it


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Landscape of the province of Araba/Álava*

Camino del río por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Valdevaqueros beach, Tarifa (Cádiz, Andalusia)*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Ciudad Rodrigo, Castilla y Leon:








Source: panoramio


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Xàtiva, Valencia*


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Torla, Huesca (Aragón)*


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Great photos, guys! :cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Moslares de la Vega, Palencia Province, Castilla y Leon:








Panoramio, photo by Ricardo Melgar


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

And as a bonus one more aerial view of the fields of Palencia:








Panoramio, photo by Ricardo Melgar


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Monastery of Santa María la Real de La Oliva, Carcastillo, Navarre*


Monasterio Cisterciense de Santa María la Real de La Oliva. Carcastillo (Navarra) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Xàtiva, Valencia*


amazing place! :cheers:


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Collage University of Osuna*

*Osuna (Sevilla, Andalusia)*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Potes in winter, Cantabria:








Panoramio, photo by ©jlgomezlinares


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn in the Valley of Anso, Pyrenees, Huesca Province:








Panoramio, photo by jose miguel gimenez …


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A detail of the Ordesa Canyon, Huesca Province. Ordesa is probably the most beautiful part of the Pyrenees, at least in my opinion.








Panoramio, photo by Antonio Aviles Gonzá…


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Águilas, Murcia.


La calma del mar di marathoniano, su Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castropol (Principado de Asturias)*









spainpourseniors


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puerto Venecia Shopping Mall (Zaragoza, Aragón)*










Pic from the official web -> www.puertovenecia.com

More info in SSC -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1331539&page=4


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Traperia Street (Murcia, Región de Murcia)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*La Covaciella cave (Cabrales, Asturias)*










Pic by Jose Manuel Benito, from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bisontes_de_La_Covaciella_(España).jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ibiza (Islas Baleares)*










Pic by Fortbruit, from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ForbysIbizaTown_02.jpg


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

*La Palma* as seen from *La Gomera* (Canary Islands)



















-> Pics by me, 3 days old
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Morón de Almazán (Soria, Castilla y León)*










Pic by Rowanwindwhistler, from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:PlazaDeMorónDeAlmazán2.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bad angels in a church (Talaván, Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Pic from http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/caceres/99136-angeles-malos-cementerio-antiguo-talavan-3.html


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Basilica of El Palmar de Troya*

*Utrera (Seville, Andalusia)*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Peñiscola (Castellón)

Peñiscola Castle por hugo photos, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

italia es mi pais favorito del mundo , el segundo por supuesto es españa 

es un pais increible en todos los sentidos


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Segovia


Soldiering on in Segovia by yon_willis, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gothic quarter of Tarragona (Catalunya)*










Pic by me.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hinojosa del Duque (Córdoba, Andalucía)*


CATEDRAL DE LA SIERRA por cvl6gen, en Flickr


----------



## greal.432 (Oct 15, 2012)

So nice... i like it...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! 

*Regina roman theatre (Casas de Reina, Badajoz, Extremadura)*










Pic from http://www.hospederiasdeextremadura...isitar/teatro-romano-de-regina-alcazaba-arabe


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benicassim (Castellón costa)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Royal Monastery of Santa María del Paular (Rascafría, Madrid)*










Pic by me


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Osma (Soria, Castilla y León)*










Pic by me


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Ribadesella, Asturias*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*La Coruña / A Coruña , Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Lugo,Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Lugo,Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Lugo,Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Mondoñedo, Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*National park " As ilhas Atlánticas " - Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Lake Covadonga,Asturias*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Isle of Toja, Pontevedra,Galicia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Santander,Cantabria*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Santander,Cantabria*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Bilbao, Basque country*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Alcalá de Guadaira, Andalucía*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Oviedo,Asturias*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Oviedo,Asturias*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Zaragoza,Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Zaragoza*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Zaragoza*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Zaragoza *


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*April Fair (Feria de Abril)*

Seville (Andalusia)


IMG_7432 por carlosescolastico.com, en Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

*SALAMANCA*


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

^^1 photo per post :lol:


Desgraciao said:


> *SALAMANCA*


It's a espectacular bridge :shocked:


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla- La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla -La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo , Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla- La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Toledo, Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Barroque palace*

El Puerto de Santa María (Cadiz, Andalusia)


Casa de los Leones por vaborn001, en Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Trujillo, Cáceres ( Extremadura )*










*More from Extremadura :*

*Olive trees*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*La Alcarria, Guadalajara ( Castilla - La Mancha )*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Candanchú, Huesca ( Aragón )*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Zaragoza,Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Ansó,Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*El Quer Foradat, Cataluña*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Nat. Park Ordesa & Monte Perdido, Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Jaca,Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Lanuza, Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Canfranc,Aragón*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Pamplona,Navarra*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

bulgarian20 said:


> *Canfranc,Cataluña*


Aragon  

Чудесни снимки, благодаря/Wonderful pictures, thank you :cheers:


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Aragon
> 
> Чудесни снимки, благодаря/Wonderful pictures, thank you :cheers:


Un pequeño lapsus.You´re right. 
Няма защо,пускай и ти. :cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Barranco de Acherito y Mallo Acherito, Aragonese Pyrenees:









Panoramio, por Tio_Utu


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Botanic Garden Jose Celestino Mutis (La Rábida, Huelva)*










Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Ibiza / Eivissa , Balearic islands*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*León, Castilla y León*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

bulgarian20 said:


> *La Alcarria, Guadalajara ( Castilla - La Mancha )*


If I'm not wrong, that left mountains are "la muela y el colmillo", "the molar and the canine tooth" because of their shape, and the mountain at right is the mountain in Hita village.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep. You´re right.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Valverde de la Sierra, Castilla y León*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Riaño lake, León - Castilla y León*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Island of Menorca, Balearic islands*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Island of Menorca, Balearic islands*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Binissalem (Baleares)*










InfoBinissalem


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Italia y España los paises mas impresionantes del mundo


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*


014 por onredelijk1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*


Benidorm #4 por ElisabeteFerreira, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*


Benidorm #2 por ElisabeteFerreira, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pantano de Riaño (Castilla y Leon)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Viaducto Fernando Hué (Teruel, Aragón)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Duesaigües (Tarragona, Cataluña)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Catedral Orense (Galicia)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz, Extremadura)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jaén (Andalucía)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Calatañazor (Soria, Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cartagena (Murcia)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Picos de Europa*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Italia y España los paises mas impresionantes del mundo


Ci sono anche altri così belli... Cmq entrambi soni dei miei preferiti.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

io conosco molti paese e questi mi sembrano i più belli del mondo


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Peñíscola por jolugoma_foto, en Flickr
Peñiscola (Castellón)


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Arnedo y Quel (La Rioja)*










Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santiago de Compostela.* A view on Rua do Vilar.
*Corunna province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Yearofthedragon


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alagón.* Church of San Pedro.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Antonio Pérez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alboraya.
Valencia province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Echiner


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Torrelavega (Cantabria).*



Wikipedia: José Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Sil gorges.
Ourense and Lugo provinces (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: SanchoPanzaXXI


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Palace of Los Hornillos, in Las Fraguas (Cantabria).*
You can get there by commuter train from Santander, Las Fraguas station.



Wikipedia: Daniel Muñoz


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Great contribution 437.001 :cheers:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Luarca (Asturias)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sotres (Asturias)*










Flickr Urugallu


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pico Urriellu (Asturias)*










Flickr jtsoft


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Playa de Castilla (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr Silvia de Luque


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jabugo (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr Pedro Barbero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Punta del Moral (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr Urugallu


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zamora Railway Station (Zamora, Castilla y León)*










Zamora en imágenes


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Albacete Railway Station (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr PoJure


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A Manueline style door in *Olivenza*.
*Badajoz province, Extremadura.*



Wikipedia: Jsobral


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Abando Railway Station (Bilbao, Euskadi)*










Flickr iPh4n70M


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pobes (Alava, Euskadi)*










Flickr jiesnarr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Central Mosque, in Melilla.* 



Wikipedia: Miguel González Novo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Magdalena Church (Olivenza, Extremadura)*










Flickr Cofrades


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Timanfaya (Lanzarote, Canarias)*










Flickr blinkingidiot


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*El Pertús (Girona province, Catalonia, Spain)/Le Perthus (département Pyrénées-Orientales, Languedoc-Roussillon, France).*
The town is split in two by the frontier, which runs along the main street.
One sidewalk in France, another in Spain.
You only need to cross the street to be in another country... :lol:
Btw, on the French side of town there is a remarkable fort by the genius architect Vauban :yes:, so if you go there, don´t just go to the shops!. 
The pic was taken before the devastating forest fire from last Summer. 



Wikipedia: Toniher


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sta. Cristina de Ribas de Sil Monastery (Orense, Galicia)*










Flickr ****.matas


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Osuna (Sevilla, Andalucía)*










Flickr CAMINOS DE PASION


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Prince Garden (Aranjuez, Madrid)*










Flickr Javier1949


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Roman bridge and river Tinto in Niebla (Huelva province, Andalusia).*
The river Tinto (which means "red, dyed, coloured"), has this water colour because it flows from the iron mines of Riotinto. 



Wikipedia: MiguelAngel fotografo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Aínsa (Huesca, Aragón)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Barrio Obrero, or Barrio Inglés (English quarter), or Barrio Reina Victoria (Queen Victoria quarter), in Huelva (Andalusia).*
One of the few examples of Victorian architecture in Spain.



Wikipedia: Calapito


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castell de Tamarit (Tarragona, Cataluña)*










flickr Modest Minguella


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Colmenar Viejo and the Sierra de Guadarrama (Madrid Com.).*



Wikipedia: Nachosan


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aby_since82 said:


> *Castell de Tamarit (Tarragona, Cataluña)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a picture or a painting?:? 
Not that I dislike it, but some pics are too treated... 
I prefer this one, natural colours: 



Wikipedia: Future75


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Conquero Viewer (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr Alexrg fotografia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

437.001 said:


> Is that a picture or a painting?:?
> Not that I dislike it, but some pics are too treated...
> I prefer this one, natural colours:


Maybe is too treated... but i like the approach, it's a beautiful place anyway.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Another view of the *Palace of Los Hornillos, in Las Fraguas (Cantabria).*
Another Victorian little thing. This one really could be in Cumbria... :lol:



Wikipedia: Tony Rotondas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sierra de Gúdar, Teruel province (Aragon).*
One of the loneliest, wildest, and coldest places to get lost in Spain. Lovely Teruel. :hug:



Wikipedia: manelzaera


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alicante (Valencia Com.)*
Plaza de la Santísima Faz, in the old town, behind the Town Hall.



Wikipedia: Fabrice Pluchet


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Cavalry Academy, in Valladolid (Castile and Leon).*
Tourists often think it´s the old Royal Palace (Valladolid was the capital of Spain in the XVIIth century), but it´s not, the Royal Palace is somewhere else in town...



Wikipedia: Miguel Angel Guadilla


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valladolid (Castile and Leon).*
A view of the Church of the Vera Cruz (Holy Cross), and Platerías street.



Wikipedia: Nicolás Pérez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valle Gran Rey, in the island of La Gomera (Canary Islands).*



Wikipedia: Mojo1442


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Real Santuario del Santísimo Cristo, in (San Cristóbal de) La Laguna.
Island of Tenerife (Canary Islands).*



Wikipedia: Berthold Werner


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Liérganes (Cantabria).*
One of the most beautiful villages in Cantabria.



Wikipedia: Tony Rotondas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vilassar Castle, in Vilassar de Dalt.
Barcelona province (Catalonia). *



Wikipedia: Feliuvilassar


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hospital de Maudes, Madrid.*
The metro station to get there is Cuatro Caminos.



Wikipedia: Zaqarbal


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*El Cuchillero*, a popular statue of a man selling knives, in *Albacete (Castile-La Mancha)*.



Wikipedia: Chowdon


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Douro gorges near Aldeadávila de la Ribera (Salamanca province, Castile and Leon, Spain)... and Vilarinho dos Galegos (council of Mogadouro, Bragança district, Portugal).*
The river Douro (Duero in Spanish) is the border between Spain and Portugal in this sector.
I don´t know which bank is the Spanish and which is the Portuguese in the pic.



Wikipedia: CGRM (talk)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sevilla cathedral (Andalucía)*










Pic by jarm, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=1035


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mojácar (Almería, Andalucía)*










Flickr photomattz


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Villahermosa del Rio (Castellon)

Villahermosa del Río por p david, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe (Castellón)*

Segorbe por correcaminos5, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Requena (Valencia)*

Calle Santa Maria - Requena por iLibro, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Campello (Alicante)*

Cala del Charco... por Alex Stoen, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Infante Don Luis Palace (Boadilla del Monte, Madrid)*










Flickr emiretense


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tránsito synagogue (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr JaviCarrasco


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Toro Clock Tower (Zamora, Castilla y León)*










Flickr albolm911


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santa María de Alaiza (Álava, País Vasco)*

14th century strange wall paintings.










Pic from http://www.kultura.ejgv.euskadi.net/

http://www.kultura.ejgv.euskadi.net...rmacion/ibilbidea_3/es_ibilbide/herria_1.html


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio de Monterrey (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*










Pic by Jörn Wendland, from Wikipedia -> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Palacio_de_Monterrey_Salamanca.JPG


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Salto de pagina


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Royal Palace Aranjuez (Madrid)*










Flickr cuellar


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Rioja*










Flickr Ignacio Lizarraga


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ciutadella Catedral (Menorca, Baleares)*










Flickr Pilar Pons


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jerte Valley (Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Flickr Eloy Rodríguez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Episcopal Palace (Murcia)*










Flickr dabeat


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Albarracín (Teruel, Aragón)*










Pic by miki, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=632


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful Spain


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Chestnut tree forest in Galaroza (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr pericoterrades


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Horse race on the Sanlúcar de Barrameda beach (Cádiz, Andalucía)*










Flickr Gonzalo Ceballos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sagrado Corazón monument in San Juan de Aznalfarache (Sevilla, Andalucía)*










Flickr Pixelin Pictures


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas fotos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Salburua Park (Álava, Euskadi)*










Flickr kamandula


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Palencia Cathedral (Palencia, Castilla y León)*










Flickr Julius2043


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pelegrina Castle (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Marco Antonio Losas


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benalmádena Costa (Málaga, Andalucía)*










Flickr @morenox


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Las Tablas de Daimiel National Park (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Isidro Manzanero Guirado


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Autumn in *Mount Moncayo*.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Miguel Ángel García


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Roman Acueduct of Merida (Badajoz, Extremadura)*










Flickr Tito Henry


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Benalmádena Pueblo.
Málaga province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Bjorn


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Strike in Madrid*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Anayet (Huesca province, Aragon, Spain).*
On the left of the picture, the *Pic du Midi d´Ossau (département Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France).*



Wikipedia: Ander-pirineos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Plaza Mayor, Valladolid (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Ángel


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A field in *Alboraya*.
*Valencia province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Echiner


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cueva de Ágreda (Soria province, Castile and Leon).*
On the back, the *Mount Moncayo*.



Wikipedia: Xufanc


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Reservoir in *Arenas de San Pedro*. 
*Ávila province, Castile and Leon*.



Wikipedia: Pseudousuario


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valley of Alcudia.
Ciudad Real province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: Camino a Gaia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A forest in *Mount Moncayo*.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Miguel Ángel García


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

La Pisquerra, *Bardenas Reales (Navarre)*.
Incredible as it might seem, this place in the picture is located less than thirty kilometers north of the picture above, and in the same region of the picture below (about 120km south). 



Wikipedia: Bruno Barral


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Baztán Valley (Navarre).*
Yes, this is only about 120km north of the picture above.



Wikipedia: Euskalduna


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vila-seca Castle.
Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Clara Polo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Palacio de los Marqueses de la Conquista, in Trujillo.
Cáceres province (Extremadura).*
This house belonged (and still belongs? I´m not sure) to the family of Hernando Pizarro, and her wife Francisca Pizarro Yupanqui (an Inca princess). One of the first known mixed-race couples, in the XVIth century. Hernando Pizarro was Francisco Pizarro´s brother. Needless to say, Francisco Pizarro was the conqueror of Peru.



Wikipedia: Manuel González Olaechea


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alburquerque.
Badajoz province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: José Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rua dos Ferreiros, in the quarter of *Bouzas, Vigo*.
*Pontevedra province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Susomoinhos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A beach near *Foz*.
*Lugo province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Eduardo R.C.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Trabada.
Lugo province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Elisardojm


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Murcia (Region of Murcia).*
The Cerdá House and Santo Domingo Church.



Wikipedia: Fruggo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valladolid (Castile and Leon).*
Casa del Príncipe.



Wikipedia: Porquenopuedo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valencia (Valencia Com.).
Quarter of El Cabanyal.*



Wikipedia: Melimama


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ulea (Region of Murcia).*



Wikipedia: Sebasgs


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Pau.
Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Wamito


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hostalets d´en Bas.
Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Puigalder


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Margarida Volcano*, near Olot.
*Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Carquinyol


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aiguafreda street.
Barcelona (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Enfo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid (Madrid Com.).
Sevilla street.*



Wikipedia: Pavlemadrid


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vixía de Herbeira cliffs.
Corunna province (Galicia).*
That´s 613 meters down the cliff, the highest in Continental Europe, it seems... :shifty:



Wikipedia: Dariome


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rua Urzáiz, Vigo.
Pontevedra province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Susomoinhos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gijón (Asturias).
Palacio de Revillagigedo.*



Wikipedia: Sitomon


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cuenca,Castilla -La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cuenca,Castilla- La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cuenca,Castilla -La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

437.001 This is for you. 


*Tarragona,Cataluña*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Tarragona,Cataluña*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Tarragona,Cataluña*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Tarragona,Cataluña*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vitoria/Gasteiz*. An old house in the old town, with the new town behind.
*Alava province (Basque Country).*



Wikipedia: Xabier Armendaritz


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Covarrubias and river Arlanza.
Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Rowanwindwhistler


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Radio Museum, in *Ponferrada*.
*Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Alejandro Bolado


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vigo*. City center by night.
*Pontevedra province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: User: Dantadd


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Ortegal.* Near Cariño, and close to the northernmost point in Spain.
*Corunna province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Yann


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Casa de los Angulo, in *Borja*.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: José Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Castellet*. The castle and the church, reflected on the river Foix reservoir.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Fox717


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bilbao*. Streets in the old town.
*Biscay province (Basque Country).*



Wikipedia: Martin253


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ponts*. Collegiate of Sant Pere.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Joancreus


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

River Garonne (Garona in Spanish), in *Bossost*.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Père Igor


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Far West side of *Tabernas*. Many Western movies were filmed there. No flamenco here, only Colts and cowboys.
*Almeria province (Andalusia). *



Wikipedia: Nick


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hermitage of Torregarcía, in *Almeria (Andalusia)*.



Wikipedia: ANE


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Talavera de la Reina*. Church of Santiago el Nuevo and the square next to it.
*Toledo province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: José Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Casa de las Conchas, in *Borja*.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Ecelan


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vigo*. Casa Pazos de Figueroa, current site of the Istituto Camoês.
*Pontevedra province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Álvaro Rodríguez Resino


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A hut in the rice fields of the *Ebro Delta*, near Deltebre.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia). *



Wikipedia: Yearofthedragon


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

The *Sanctuary of La Fuensanta* seen from afar.
*Algezares, Murcia (Region of Murcia).*



Wikipedia: Antosanch


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vitoria/Gasteiz*. An old house and the old cathedral back side.
*Alava province (Basque Country).*



Wikipedia Vmenkov


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Reus*. Plaça Peixateries Velles and Sant Pere church.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Misburg3014


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Mancha* near Albacete.
*Albacete province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: Gons


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Alicante)*

IMG_3757_8_Altea por carlosviajero89, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia*

Banco de Valencia por msegarra_mso, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Malaga*. Larios street.
*Malaga province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: juanpol


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cofrentes (Valencia)*

Valencia.Cofrentes Embarcadero en el rio Cabriel por joseluisgildela, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vigo*. Rua dos Cesteiros.
*Pontevedra province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Susomoinhos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Murcia (Region of Murcia)*. Trapería street.



Wikipedia: Murcianboy


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santander (Cantabria)*. Plaza Pombo.



Wikipedia: Desmondrx


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Desert of Tabernas.
Almeria province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Haxxah and KraZug


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Forest of Redes (Asturias).*



Wikipedia: Elfo del bosque


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman theatre of Merida (Badajoz, Extremadura)*










Pic by neekko, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=1282


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Paisajes de la plana de Castellón *

Skyline. Gola de Casablanca por trencatimons, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Montanejos (Castellón)*

2012 Montanejos por jose_gonzalvo, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Benasal/Benassal*. La Mola gate.
*Castellon province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Enfo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vigo*. Rua do Triunfo.
*Pontevedra province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Álvaro Rodríguez Resino


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Old houses with wooden balconies.
*Valdemoro (Madrid Com.). *



Wikipedia: Kordas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ebro delta.
Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Pixel


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

"Traffic jam" in the tramway line, in *Corunna*.
*Corunna province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Ramón Piñeiro


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Borja*. Mudejar-style belltowers of the Borja Collegiate. 
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Ecelan


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Guimerà*. Ruins of Vallsanta Abbey.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: MARIA ROSA FERRE


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Riofrío Palace*, near San Ildefonso o La Granja.
*Segovia province (Castile and Leon). *



Wikipedia: FDV


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cascade in *Covalagua*, near Pomar de Valdivia.
*Palencia province (Castile and Leon). *



Wikipedia: Pastarius


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

A lynx in *Doñana National Park*.
*Huelva province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: José María Alvarez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mombeltrán*. Street market.
*Ávila province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Javiermes


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L´Astor.
Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Àngela Llop


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alcalá de Chivert/Alcalà de Xivert*. Belltower.
*Castellon province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Mariano Jesús Mingo Naval


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alcalá de Henares (Madrid Com.).* Street in the old town at dusk.




Wikipedia: Pavlemadrid


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Jerica (Castellón)*

Jérica por Nadieshda, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cheste (Valencia)*

Iglesia Cheste por Ayeka65, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mequinenza Castle.
Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: jordi domènech


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ayamonte. 
Huelva province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Bert Kaufmann


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Isla Cristina. 
Huelva province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Fanattiq


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Cruz de La Palma.
La Palma (Canary Islands).*



Wikipedia: Zyance


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Caños de Meca* (the town), and *Cape Trafalgar* (yes, THAT Trafalgar, the one with a square in London, the battle happened right there, on the water).
*Cadiz province, Spain*.



Wikipedia: Cubanito


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Puerto de la Laja*. 
*Huelva province (Andalusia).*
Old mining docks on the river Guadiana. On the right bank (left of the pic), you´re in Portugal.



Wikipedia: CorreiaPM


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Castropol (Asturias).*



Wikipedia: Buron444


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Gracias por las preciosas fotos, de verdad. 

Me siento orgulloso de ser español por parte de mi abuelo materno.

Vejer de la Frontera - Andalusia.


Vejer de la Frontera by !noona, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Je t´en prie! 
Precisamente estaba pensando en algo que tiene que ver con París... :lol:
Ça:

*Huelva*. Hotel París.
*Huelva province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Calapito


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cordova*. The Mihrab of the Mosque. :uh::drool:
*Cordova province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Ruggero Poggianella


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fonzaleche.
La Rioja.*



Wikipedia: Pigmentoazul


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Piedrahita*. Palace of the Dukes of Alba.
*Ávila province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Aloriel


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Oropesa (de Toledo)*. Sunset.
*Toledo province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: Zaqarbal


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wamba*. Ossarium. 
*Valladolid province (Castile and Leon).*
Btw, Wamba is the only Spanish town with a name starting with a "w".
Heritage from the Goths. 



Wikipedia: Rapomon


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Soto del Barco*. Los Quebrantos beach.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: RMNORIEGABMS


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Calblanque Natural Park*. That´s near Cartagena.
*Region of Murcia*.



Wikipedia: Nanosanchez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fornalutx.
Majorca (Balearic Islands).*



Wikipedia: Mike Switzerland


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ebro Delta*. Rice fields.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).* 



Wikipedia: Pixel


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman theatre and amphitheatre of Mérida (Badajoz, Extremadura)*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm (Alicante)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Finestrat (Alicante)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Montefrío.
Granada province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Parlamento


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mura*. The Puig de la Balma house.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Jordi D. A.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ledesma*. Bridge over river Tormes.
*Salamanca province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Txo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Balboa*. A palloza house. This kind of houses are said to be very old, and probably the kind of houses where the Celts used to live in.
*Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Lourdes Cardenal


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cantejeira*. Another palloza house. They´re to be found in the provinces of Leon, Lugo, and Asturias.
*Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Lourdes Cardenal


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Piornedo*. Another palloza house, this one in Galicia.
*Lugo province (Galicia).*



Wikipedia: Atobar


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Xàbia/Jávea*. A masia. 
*Alicante province (Valencia Com.).*
The masia (also known as "mas") is a typical farmhouse from Eastern Spain (Catalonia, Aragon, Valencia Community, Balearic Islands), but also Southern France (notably the Languedoc and Provence). Its look might change quite a lot from one region to another.
This is a typical one from the north of the Alicante province:



Wikipedia: Espencat


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lleida/Lérida*. The old cathedral seen from river Segre.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Hector Blanco de Frutos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Píñar*. A cortijo.
*Granada province (Andalusia)*.
A cortijo is a typical farmhouse from Andalusia and Extremadura, and sometimes Castile-La Mancha.



Wikipedia: Pepepitos


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Granada*. The Acera del Darro on a rainy autumn day. No tourists! This is a strange pic!
*Granada province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Gibraltarian


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Iznájar.
Cordova province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: ANTONIO RUIZ SANJUAN


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Medellín*. This small town was the birthplace of Hernán Cortés, conqueror of Mexico. It also has a small Roman theatre, in restoration.
*Badajoz province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: Mikel Ortega


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Córdoba,Andalucía


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Córdoba,Andalucía


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Seville,Andalucía


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

What about a song? :banana:


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Can somebody post some pictures from Granada - the hometown of my maternal grandfather?

I think that it's one of the pearls of Spain.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

buho said:


> What about a song? :banana:


Meh. :sleepy:



Al-Hashimi said:


> Can somebody post some pictures from Granada - the hometown of my maternal grandfather?
> 
> I think that it's one of the pearls of Spain.


I have already posted one. This: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97495040&postcount=4574


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Xilxes playa (Castellon, Spain)

xilxes playa, contraluz por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maraña. Picos de Europa National Park.*
*Leon province (Castile and Leon).*
Leon is another one of the cold provinces. Of course, having the Picos de Europa doesn´t help much, if you want to stay away from the snow... 
It still might happen, despite the climate change, that a few Leonese villages might get isolated if it snows a bit more than expected. 
The likes of -20ºC are not that strange here (villagers say it´s ok, since they don´t get the -30ºC anymore, like they used to...). :shifty:
This would be on the top 10 of Effing Cold Spain. 



Wikipedia: Gorka Abaitua Odriozola


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

437.001 said:


> Wasn´t there a rule saying that you cannot post children´s faces without the parents´ permission? :sly:


Don't know, i just quoted it :dunno:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid*. The Royal Palace, on a cold day. 
*Madrid Com.*
Madrid being in the core of central Spain, and just off the Sierra de Guadarrama, it´s normal to have this, though it´s not the snowiest in the country. 



Wikipedia: Zaqarbal


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Teide Volcano*. It snows even in the Canary Islands! Well... at least up here.
*Tenerife (Canary Islands).*
The Teide is the highest mountain in Spain (3,718m over the sea level), and one of the biggest volcanoes on Earth (like in Hawaii, most of it is underwater). 



Wikipedia: Pepelopex


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pic of salamanca


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Reinosa*. A block. And what a block... :uh: 
*Cantabria*.

When you see such a pic, a few thoughts come to mind, like:

_-"is it a reconstruction of an uglier one, or was it made like that?"

-"I wish the rest of the 50s/60s/70s/80s/90s/00s blocks built in Spain were just like this one."

-"If my whole quarter was like this, I´d probably see people come to take pictures of it."

-"can we hang the people to allow those ugly horrors?"_



Wikipedia: Valdavia


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Estepa (Province of Seville, Andalusia)*


Estepa Nevada (2) por José Báez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alcoy (Alicante province)*

Pont de les 7 Llunes nevat por Ivan Flores Casasempere, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Calahorra (Granada, Andalucía)*










Flickr marathoniano


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pradollano in Sierra Nevada (Granada, Andalucía)*










Flickr Jose A. Bejarano


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Larios street (Málaga, Andalucía)*










Flickr quinoal


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcazaba and Roman Theatre (Málaga, Andalucía)*










Flickr costadelsol59


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cathedral (Málaga, Andalucía)*










Flickr joseluiscaroherrero


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche, Elx (Alicante, Spain)*

Elche (Elx) - The Imperial Palm por Discours de Bayeux, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellón . Concatedral.*

Concatedral de Santa María y Plaza Mayor de Castellón por juanjofotos, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Historic Centre of Córdoba (UNESCO World Heritage Site)*


Córdoba por Mr.Bone, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Oviedo Cathedral (Asturias)*










Flickr José Antonio Carretero


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Alhambra of Granada (UNESCO World Heritage Site)*


Alhambra desde el Sacromonte, Granada por manurubio83, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zuriza Valley (Huesca, Aragón)*










Flickr EddyB


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Snow in Jaen (Andalucía)*










Flickr JJLópez


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Guadalquivir river is navigable to Seville*


Sevilla - Torre del Oro (Golden Tower) por WVJazzman, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Cathedral of Seville (UNESCO World Heritage Site) *


Catedral de Santa María de la Sede por Jan Kalfus Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Plaza de España, Seville*


IMG_2554 por Estefania Barbero, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Alcazar of Seville (UNESCO World Heritage Site) *


Seville-Spain por ayhanaltun, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Wonderful Cadiz*


Catedral de Cadiz por Carlink, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Regina Roman Theatre (Badajoz, Extremadura)*










Flickr Rafael Jiménez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ermita de la Soledad (Badajoz, Extremadura)*










Flickr Víctor C.M.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Augustóbriga Roman ruins (Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Flickr konfite


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcántara Roman Bridge (Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Flickr Mariano Roa


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Granadilla (Cáceres, Extremadura)*










Flickr


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

^^ Preciosas fotos, gracias a todos :cheers:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Juan de Beleño*, council of *Ponga*.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: Sitomon


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Juan de Beleño*, council of *Ponga*. View on the Tiatordos peak.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: Sitomon


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tower of Pereñudes*, council of *Morcín*.
*Asturias*. 



Wikipedia: Urbano Suárez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Col de Banyuls, in the *Albères range*. 
Between *Rabós* *(Girona province, Catalonia, Spain)* and *Banyuls-sur-Mer* *(département Pyrénées-Orientales, Languedoc-Roussillon, France)*.
This mountain pass marks the border between Spain and France, as you might have guessed.



Wikipedia: Bertrand Grondin


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pardines.
Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Toniher


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blanes*. Mar i Murtra gardens.
*Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Juan Lobo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ares del Maestre.
Castellon province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Adri 22


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Betxí.
Castellon province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Ludor


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Desert de Les Palmes*, near Benicàssim. A view of the mountains with the coastline in hindsight.
*Castellon province (Valencia Com.).*
This so-called "desert" has nothing of a real desert, but is actually a mountain range.
It´s called that way because it is deserted, empty. Very few people live there, and in the old days, it was just a few hermits.



Wikipedia: Trewert


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taravilla lake*. Located between Poveda de la Sierra and Taravilla, in the Upper Tagus Natural Park.
*Guadajajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: Valentin2001


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cifuentes*. The Plaza Mayor.
*Guadajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: Xauxa


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Azuqueca de Henares*. Saint Michael´s church. 
*Guadalajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*
Now a suburb of Madrid, Azuqueca still preserves bits of its past.



Wikipedia: Angellote


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salamanca*. Courtyard of the Palace of La Salina.
*Salamanca province (Castile and Leon).*
I´ve actually seen this palace from the outside, but couldn´t make it in because it was late in the evening. Looks cool. 



Wikipedia: Tamorlan


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Béjar*. Church of El Salvador.
*Salamanca province (Castile and Leon).*



Kayak222


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Villalba de los Llanos*. A "ham factory", consisting of a holly oak, grass, and a few pigs. :eat:
*Salamanca province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Juan Pablo Zumel Arranz


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bera/Vera de Bidasoa.
Navarre.*



Wikipedia: Xabier Armendaritz


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Beriain*. Seen from Altsasu/Alsasua.
*Navarre.*



Wikipedia: Theklan


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Olite*. The castle.
*Navarre*.



Wikipedia: Jorab


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Santa Clara convent of Estepa (Sevilla, Andalucía)*










Flickr anrapu


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*L´Arboç*. Inside La Giralda house (a XIXth century house inspired of the Moorish architecture).
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: MARIA ROSA FERRE


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Xàtiva (Valencia, C. Valenciana)*










Flickr marathoniano


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

The *Conca de Barberà*, the first village is Solivella, the last one Montblanc, at the foot of the Prades Mountains.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Quico Llach


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*El Salvador tower (Teruel, Aragón)*










Flickr marcp_dmoz


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cornudella de Montsant*, at the foot of the Montsant range.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Pigot


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fayón*. A freight train runs along river Matarraña, after just leaving Fayón-La Pobla de Massaluca station, on the limit between Catalonia and Aragon.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Luis Zamora


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Abella de la Conca.
Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: John Wigham


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Abella de la Conca*. Seen from the other side of the valley.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Gustau Erill i Pinyot


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Garraf Coast cliffs*, near Garraf. You can find it hard to believe, but this is in suburban Barcelona, just between Sitges and Castelldefels.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Alex Guerrero


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Antella*. River Júcar and the orange fields.
*Valencia province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Adrià C P


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Orihuela*. The palm tree wood.
*Alicante province (Valencia Com.). *



Wikipedia: Javier Marín


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

The *Puig Campana* peak, near Finestrat.
*Alicante province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Fernan79


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Beniarbeig*. River Girona.
*Alicante province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Espencat


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Moixent*. El Bosquet reservoir.
*Valencia province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Santiago Gasset


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valencia*. A street in the Russafa quarter during the Fallas. 
*Valencia province (Valencia Com.).*



Wikipedia: Emilio García


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tgv in Vilafant (Girona, Catalunya)*










Flickr marc_Cambrils


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Altaria in Olite (Navarra)*










Flickr jiesnarr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Al-Andalus train in Antequera (Málaga, Andalucía)*










Flickr José Francisco


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zamora view (Zamora, Castilla y León)*










Flickr Valentin Zamora


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Santibañez Church (Palencia, Castilla y León)*










Flickr R.Duran


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bellas Artes museum (Sevilla, Andalucía)*










Flickr Paulo SG


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Calatañazor (Soria, Castilla y León)*










Flickr castillerozaldívar


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Donostia Cathedral (Guipuzkoa, Euskadi)*










Flickr dleiva


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ceuta beach (Ceuta)*










Flickr albolm911


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Frigiliana*. Streets in the old town.
*Malaga province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: gildemax


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount La Maroma* and the Axarquía country, seen from the road between Almáchar and Moclinejo.
*Malaga province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Cayetano


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Marbella*. Puerto Banús.
*Malaga province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Tomas Fano


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Huebro*, near Níjar.
*Almería province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: ANE


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cala del Plomo*, in the *Cabo de Gata Natural Park*. Sunrise.
*Almería province (Andalusia).*



Wikipedia: Loto


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Ibón de Plan*, near Plan.
*Huesca province (Aragon).* 



Wikipedia: dailydog


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Puebla de Sanabria.
Zamora province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Magnus Colossus


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Sanabria*, near Puebla de Sanabria.
*Zamora province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Stegop


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Manga (Región de Murcia)*

ENTRADA DEL MEDITERRANEO por titoalfredo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia (Región de Murcia)*

La azohia a vista de pajaro! por ABySSoS, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vañes*. Municipality of *Cervera de Pisuerga*.
*Palencia province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: alfonso benayas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*A Gudiña*. Some time after a forest fire...
*Ourense province (Galicia). *



Wikipedia: Mario Sánchez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cadavedo beach*. Council of *Valdés*.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: David Perez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Berducedo*. Council of *Allande*. Pilgrims to Santiago de Compostela.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: José Antonio Gil Martínez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Zaragoza*. A Mudejar-style wall in the cathedral.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Hugo Soria


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hostalric.
Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Francesc Ojeda


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Figueras*. Council of *Castropol*.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: Markus Braun


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Plaza*. Council of *Teverga*. San Pedro de Teverga collegiate.
*Asturias.*



Wikipedia: teixeu


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peñerudes*. Council of *Morcín*.
*Asturias*.



Wikipedia: Urbano Suárez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mura*. The Puig de la Balma house.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Angela Llop


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Zaragoza*. San Juan de los Panetes church.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Escarlati


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Bartolomé abbey*, in *Lupiana*. The cloister.
*Guadalajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Wikipedia: Yildori


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lanuza*, near Sallent de Gállego. A strange case. A ghost town that is reconstructed.
*Huesca province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Willtron


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Sallent de Gállego:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sierra del Sueve*. Near Villaviciosa.
*Asturias.*



Ricardo Fernández


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Vicenç de Montalt*. (also known as... SVM) :troll:
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Carmen Conde


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Teià*. One of the finest parts of suburban Barcelona. Obviously not cheap at all.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Angel Ferrer Méndez


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ You've just opened the Pandora box... afortunately I think he doesn't get in this thread :troll:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Miquel del Fai abbey and waterfalls (first picture)*. Near Bigues i Riells.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Elmoianes


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

buho said:


> ^^ You've just opened the Pandora box... afortunately I think he doesn't get in this thread :troll:


:troll: I know I did, but the town´s fine, actually.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Miquel del Fai abbey and waterfalls (second picture)*. Near Bigues i Riells.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*
One picture is not enough, so sublime is the place.



Wikipedia: Ricard Alemany i Quintana


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Miquel del Fai abbey and waterfalls (third picture)*. Near Bigues i Riells.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*
A final third picture, to make yourselves an idea.



Wikipedia: Canaan


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Parador de Pajares (Asturias)*










Flickr Bilortas


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Arcos de la Frontera (Cadiz, Andalusia)*


Arcos de la Frontera por crouch.kevin, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tagamanent*. Santa Eugenia del Congost church.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Araceli Merino


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Martí Vell.
Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Toniher


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Aneto peak (Huesca, Aragón)*










Flickr rodama


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Beget*. Council of *Camprodon*.
*Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Jordiipa


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aby_since82 said:


> Aneto *pik*


Aneto *Peak*.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ispaster*. Ogella beach.
*Biscay province (Basque Country).*



Wikipedia: Euskalduna


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lesaka.
Navarre*.



Wikipedia: Euskalduna


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

437.001 said:


> Aneto *Peak*.


 right, but how do you pronounce this word? :lol:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Zugarramurdi*. It´s supposed to be one of the most "witchcrafty" villages in Spain. 
*Navarre.*



Wikipedia: Dayangchi


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aby_since82 said:


> right, but how do you pronounce this word? :lol:


Like _steak_, _sneak_, or _weak_.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ziga.
Navarre.*



Wikipedia: Euskaldunaa


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid*. View of the Royal Palace, the cathedral, and the Basilica of San Francisco el Grande.



Wikipedia: Gryffindor


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Martí Vell*. Sanctuary of Mare de Déu dels Àngels. Sunset.
*Girona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: EstudiFGH


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid*. Juan de Olías street, and AZCA, at night.



Wikipedia: cabezadeturco


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid*. 
San Pedro ad Vincula church, in the old quarter of Vallecas.



Wikipedia: Zaqarbal


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Calpe / Calp , Comunidad Valenciana*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*L´Albufera de Gaianes, Comunidad Valenciana*


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Those 2 last landscapes are awesome! Such a shame that they destroyed the Calpe one with all those developments.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Villajoyosa, Comunidad Valenciana*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ribarca said:


> Those 2 last landscapes are awesome! Such a shame that they destroyed the Calpe one with all those developments.


Sad but true. The Spanish coast is absolutely destroyed...


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Tarifa,Andalucía*


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

bulgarian20 said:


> Sad but true. The Spanish coast is absolutely destroyed...


I know. The Atlantic coast is still:cheers: though.

I also read that in the Guardian that in Tarifa (which you just showed) they want to build a huge resort as well now:nuts:.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Sierra de Zuheros, Andalucía*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Portillo,Andalucía*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Village in Navarra*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Landscape from Navarra*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cartagena,Murcia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cartagena,Murcia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cartagena,Murcia*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cartagena,Murcia*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas fotos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Madrid in Christmas time!*










Flickr Cuellar


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcázar in the snow (Segovia, Castilla y León)*










Flickr Bolognesi


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcázar of Segovia (Segovia, Castilla y León)*










http://fuckyesonceuponatime.tumblr.com/post/17222293764/askbox


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cuenca View (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Ferny Carreras


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mora (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Ignacio Núñez


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^

:applause::drool:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

That shot of the Alcazar is amazing!


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

aby_since82 said:


> *Alcázar of Segovia (Segovia, Castilla y León)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The name Alcázar is of Arabic origin. Was it not built by Arabs as a fort when they ruled Spain and Portugal? Because the Alcázar of Sevilla was built by Arabs.

Obviously it was later transformed further.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Indeed. 

The Seville Alcazar was started in Arab times but has many additions in mudejar style as well.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, but I should have known that having a mother that is half Spanish.:lol:

Anyway the name of Tarifa is also of Arabic origin and the city (not settlement) was founded by Arabs as well.

A little bit off-topic but here is a list (not complete AT ALL) of Arabic influences in the Spanish language from the names of cities, regions, simple words, surnames etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_language_influence_on_the_Spanish_language

Even the accent is slightly similar on many occasions. 
*
Alcázar of Seville (Seville, Andalusia) - a World UNESCO Heritage Site:*


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The Alcazar of Seville really blew me away when I visited. Somehow the cathedral is always the focus point of the city.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Bargas ( Toledo ) , Castilla - La Mancha*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^:cheers:

*The Royal Seat of San Lorenzo de El Escorial (Madrid)*










Flickr Lolillo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Orange trees of Mezquita in the snow (Córdoba, Andalucía)*










Flickr rafaluna


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Al-Hashimi said:


> The name Alcázar is of Arabic origin. Was it not built by Arabs as a fort when they ruled Spain and Portugal? Because the Alcázar of Sevilla was built by Arabs.
> 
> Obviously it was later transformed further.


The word is arabic, same as alcazaba, but it wasn't built by them. Alcázar is used to a castle located in a city, half-castle, half-palace, and used by the monarchy. Most famous are Sevilla, Toledo and Segovia.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

buho said:


> The word is arabic, same as alcazaba, but it wasn't built by them. Alcázar is used to a castle located in a city, half-castle, half-palace, and used by the monarchy. Most famous are Sevilla, Toledo and Segovia.


Yes, but I never said that the *current* Alcázar in Segovia was founded by Arabs originally but they built a fort on the site. Earlier the Romans built a fort/settlement.

The Alcázar in Seville is a Arabic construction though.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Santiago de Compostela View (Galicia)*










Flickr pepexoga


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ntra. Señora de la Cabeza in Motril and Sierra Nevada (Granada, Andalucía) *










Flickr A. Morales


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santillana de Mar (Cantábria)*










Pic by Homer, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=755


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aby_since82 said:


> *Orange trees of Mezquita in the snow (Córdoba, Andalucía)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very rare shot. kay:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alhambra (Granada, Andalucía)*










Flickr Cristóbal Jorge Bañón


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

437.001 said:


> Very rare shot. kay:


Sure! very strange. Anyway... i like the british umbrella :lol:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Saler (Valencia)*

Gola del Puchol (El Saler-Valencia) por zpei, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Albufera (Valencia)*

Albufera_HDR por Lomuu, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*San Miguel de Lillo (Asturias)*










Flickr Chin Chinau


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Crystal Palace in Retiro park (Madrid)*










Flickr Belthelem


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ebro river and Villafranca de Ebro (Zaragoza, Aragón)*










Flickr Jorge Losada


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Callao Square 1954*










Flickr Roloff


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*El Pilar (Zaragoza, Aragón)*










Flickr boira49


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Town Hall (Sevilla, Andalucía)*










Flickr Nono Fotos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cape Palos (Murcia)*










Flickr falcoba51


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Palma airport (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canarias)*










Flickr Cervusvir


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Los Sauces Bridge, La Palma island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canarias)*










Flickr Cervusvir


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Enrique mountain in La Palma island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canarias)*










Flickr Cervusvir


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Odiel river, Gibraleón (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr Cheri Huelva


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Gibraleón (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Flickr bemele320


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^

Amazing pics,tnx man ! Muy buenas fotos. :cheers:

*Peñíscola,Comunidad Valenciana*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Peñíscola,Comunidad Valenciana *


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Peñíscola ,Comunidad Valenciana*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ kay: the second photo remind me a bit of miami ehehe :lol:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Cuerda del Pozo Dam (Soria, Castilla y León)*










Flickr anaaldea


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Iberdrola tower (Bilbao, Euskadi)*










Flickr Leticia Ayuso


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Woermann tower (Las Palmas, Canarias)*










Flickr Marcos Rivero


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Alfalfa and Candilejos Streets*

*Seville (Andalusia)*








Sevilla Daily Photo: El Bar Alfalfa


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ A good neighborhood for lunch in Seville!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Monastery of Leire (Navarra)*










Flickr AurisOv


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Port of Alicante (Alicante, C. Valenciana)*










Flickr Urugallu


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bocairent (Valencia, C. Valenciana)*










Flickr Copboc


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vineyards on the Ribeira Sacra (Lugo, Galicia)*










Flickr carlosxobre


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Arnela Beach (A Coruña, Galicia)*










Flickr fojeteiro


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vega la Ercina (Asturias)*










Flickr jtsoft


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pasiegos Valley (Cantabria)*










Flickr Anda


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*O monte Galego (Galicia)*










Flickr r2hox


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Santander Cathedral (Cantabria)*










Flickr Mario Gutiérrez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mouro island and lighthouse (Cantabria)*










Flickr seryani


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vitoria storm (Araba, Euskadi)*










Flickr Ritxy


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Gasteiz Cathedral (Araba, Euskadi)*










josebon2002


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Asunción church in Betolatza (Araba, Euskadi)*










Flickr Panoramyx


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Principal Theatre (Palencia, Castilla y León)*










Flickr MIGUEL (in)


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Laguna Tortuga ( Cuenca ) ,Castilla -La Mancha*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Roque Nublo dam ( Gran Canaria ) , Canary islands*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Gran Canaria landscape, Canary islands*


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Palace of San Telmo*

*Seville, Andalusia*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful photos


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Mahón ( Menorca ) , Balearic islands*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cocentaina (Alicante)

Cocentaina Condal por qualitytoursmariola, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia , Marina Real

La Marina Real Juan Carlos, Valencia por csawebster, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Grao de Castellón

grao castellon 093 por Las fotos de Tomas, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Borbotó*. Council of *Valencia*.
*Valencia province (Valencia Com.)*. 



Wikipedia: Petercero


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Port of Cadiz*

*Cadiz (Andalusia)*



Desde el Catamarán Cádiz-El Puerto por Joinmanzano, en Panoramio


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Old factories*

*Villanueva del Río y Minas, Sevilla (Andalusia)*


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

bulgarian20 said:


> *Somewhere in Cuenca ( Castilla -La Mancha )*


En un lugar de La Mancha, de cuyo nombre...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Tiatordos*. Near *Pendones*.
*Asturias.*


Wikipedia: Yethx


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Antonio227 said:


> En un lugar de La Mancha, de cuyo nombre...


no quiero acordarme...


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Puerta del Sol (Madrid)*










Flickr Daniel Roiz


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Admn. 67 Doña Manolita (Madrid)*










Flickr Antonio Tajuelo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Spanish Christmas Lottery since 1812, Royal Theatre (Madrid)*










lavanguardia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alameda Principal (Málaga, Andalucía)*










Flickr Lomumo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Campo Grande lake (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*










Flickr Antonio Torres Ochoa


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Romà de Sau church*, in the *Sau reservoir*, near *Vilanova de Sau*. It only reemerges when the reservoir is empty.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia). *



Wikipedia: Francesc Ojeda


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Medina del Campo*. La Mota castle. This is perphaps, with the Alcazar in Segovia, the prototypical Spanish castle.
*Valladolid province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Quinok


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Segovia*.
*Segovia province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: McPolu


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Canis Lupus Signatus*, that is, *wolves*. They´re still alive and kicking in Northern Spain. They´re usually afraid of people, but better not to bump into them...
(the pic´s from a zoo in Holland, btw...)



Wikipedia: Gérard Van Drunen


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sau reservoir*, near *Vilanova de Sau*. You can tell the Sant Romà de Sau church in the middle of the empty part of the reservoir.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Quico Llach


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Piedra Abbey park*, near *Nuévalos*. Waterfall.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Rotatebot


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sau reservoir*, near *Vilanova de Sau*.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: José Luis Mieza


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Piedra Abbey park*, near *Nuévalos*. Cola de Caballo cave.
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).*



Wikipedia: Manuel de Corselas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Frías*. Old town and castle.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Windwhistler


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port del Comte ski resort*. Council of *La Coma i La Pedra*.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Ensopegador


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vineyards*, near *Aiguaviva*. Council of *El Montmell*.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Àngela Llop


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Heredat Sabartés house*, near *Banyeres del Penedès*.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia). *



Wikipedia: MARIA ROSA FERRE


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sant Vicenç de Calders*. Council of *El Vendrell* (note: the railway station called "Sant Vicenç de Calders" is located in Coma-ruga, not in Sant Vicenç itself).
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Deosringas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dehesa*, near *Trujillo*. The dehesa is the classical Extremaduran landscape, a sort of half-forest, half-field. Wild, but not quite.
*Cáceres province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: Ardo Beltz


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Barruecos*, near *Malpartida de Cáceres*. This is another classical Extremaduran landscape, this granitic strange eroded rocks.
*Cáceres province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: Rpmayor


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Guadalupe*. Cloister of the Royal Abbey.
*Cáceres province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: Jörn Wendland


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*River Ibor*, near *Bohonal de Ibor*. 
*Cáceres province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: Mario modesto


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cáceres*. The co-cathedral. 
*Cáceres province (Extremadura).*



Wikipedia: Jörn Wendland


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santiago de Compostela*. Rajoy palace, both the Town Hall and house of the regional Presidency of Galicia.
*Corunna province (Galicia).* 



Wikipedia: Luis Miguel Bugallo Sánchez


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Majorca (Balearic Islands)*. A cove (don´t know exactly where in the island).



Wikipedia: António ML Cabral


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza de San Pablo (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*










Pic by Homer, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=1079


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Clunia*. Councils of *Coruña del Conde* and *Huerta del Rey*. 
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).* 
Clunia used to be one of the main cities of Roman Spain, but it was destroyed by the Arabs in the VIIIth century and it wasn´t reconstructed, so from then on, Burgos and Valladolid, two new cities, took over Clunia. 



Wikipedia: PMRMaeyaert


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Burgos*. The cathedral. 
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Eltitomac


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aranda de Duero*. Santa María la Real Church.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Sanbec


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lerma*. Palace of the Dukes.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Sanbec


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peñaranda de Duero*.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Valdoria


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Medina de Pomar*. A gate on the wall.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Zarateman


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mena Valley*, near *Vallejo de Mena*.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Rowanwindwistler


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sedano*. Council of *Valle de Sedano*. Santa María Church.
*Burgos province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Mariano Villalba


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Segovia*. Calle Marqués de Villena.
*Segovia province (Castile and Leon).*



Wikipedia: Zarateman


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Palma de Mallorca*. Snowy day (rare). Image from February 2012.
*Majorca (Balearic Islands).*



Wikipedia: Migangbat


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona*. A commuter train quits Les Planes station bound for Sabadell or Terrassa. Yes, this is in Barcelona city.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Duncharris


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maldà*. A snowy day.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Adatvi 91


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid*. Snowy day in the... Temple of Debod. Snow and frost in an Egyptian temple!! :uh:
*Madrid Community.*



Wikipedia: Zaqarbal


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia. Plaza del Ayuntamiento (Valencia Community)*

Valencia - Plaza del Ayuntamiento por Paulo Rafael, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia. Plaza del Palau.*

Catedral de Valencia, Plaza del Palau por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Segovia,Castilla y León*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Segovia,Castilla y León*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Segovia,Castilla y León*


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All flickr photos must be posted here with the BBcode. Please edit that photo.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^


Yellow Fever said:


> This is the video instruction that will guide you step by step on how to embed the *BB code* into the flickr photos.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madrid , Spain*


Luna llena incipiente en las Torres de Chamartin de Madrid. HDR. por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zamora (Castilla y León)*

Pic by Homer, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=383


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salientes.* Council of *Palacios del Sil.
Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Albameteo, on http://foro.tiempo.com


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salientes.* Council of *Palacios del Sil.
Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Albameteo, on http://foro.tiempo.com


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salientes.* Council of *Palacios del Sil.
Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Albameteo, on http://foro.tiempo.com


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salientes.* Council of *Palacios del Sil.
Leon province (Castile and Leon).*



Albameteo, on http://foro.tiempo.com


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jadraque*. The castle.
*Guadalajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Facebook: Enrique Alonso Alonso


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sigüenza.
Guadalajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Facebook: Bondocica RuxAndra


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pelegrina.
Guadalajara province (Castile-La Mancha).*



Facebook: Enrique Alonso Alonso


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga*









By me


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza de Castilla (Madrid)*

Pic by frado -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=848


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful spain


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Muelle de la Sal (Wharf of Salt)*

*Seville (Andalusia)*










Panoramio: Joinmanzano


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Badalona*. Llefià metro station.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*



Wikipedia: Javierito92


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Badajoz (Extremadura)*










Pic from http://siguelashuellas.wordpress.com/2009/03/31/puente-de-cantillana-sobre-el-rio-gevora/


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jerte Valley (Extremadura)*










Flickr toyaguerrero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

edit


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alagón River (border Extremadura and Castilla y León)*










Flickr Sergio_Photography


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Clerecía of Salamanca (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Tiamat


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Albarracín (Aragón)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

edit


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Logroño (La Rioja)*










Flickr Miguel Ortiz


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

edit


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

edit


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Oriz(Navarra)*










Flickr jiesnarr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pamplona/Iruña rooftops (Navarra)*










Flickr mikel landa


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Badajoz (Extremadura)*










Flickr Juaneleb


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bocairent (C. Valenciana)*










Flickr marathoniano


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

edit


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcoy (C. Valenciana)*










Flickr Juan Divino


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Congress Palace of Cartagena (C. Murcia)*










Flickr javier1949


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*San Martín de Mondoñedo Cathedral in Foz, It is considered the oldest cathedral in Spain (Galicia)*










Flickr marcp_dmoz


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Viking pilgrimage in Catoira (Galicia)*










Flickr Angel Conde Mosteiro


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*International Descent of the River Sella (Asturias)*










Flickr Javi Alonso


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vijanera Carnival (Cantabria)*










Flickr JaviFdezS


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Monastery of San Millán de la Cogolla, La Rioja:


Monasterio de San Millán de Yuso. San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bridge Ingeniero Carlos Fernández Casado, León (Castilla y León):


Puente Fernández Casado por Geppeto, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Flowering almond trees in the valley of Jerte, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Cerezos floríos en el Valle del Jerte por vitometodio, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Vineyards in La Rioja:


As far as the eye can see por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Olive trees in Jaén (Andalucía):


OLIVOS INFINITOS EN ÚBEDA por toyaguerrero, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Vital-Kutxa Building, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Euskadi, Basque Country):


EDIFICI VITAL KUTXA [VITORIA-GASTEIZ] por BESSCOS, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha:


Cuenca, pano por orlando_sg, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cáceres, Extremadura:


Caceres, Extremadura. España. por RAYPORRES, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Girona (Catalunya) old town:


Girona old town por chericbaker, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Navalcarnero, Madrid:


Plaza de Segovia. Navalcarnero por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Punta Grande Hotel, one of the smaller hotels in the world, El Hierro (Canary Islands):


El hotel más pequeño del mundo. El Hierro. por maduroman, en Flickr


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

*Chinchon's Main Square*

*Comunidad de Madrid*










Photo taken by me

:cheers:


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

El Barco de Ávila, Ávila (Castilla y León):


El Barco de Ávila, ponte românica. por paulu, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Tui, Pontevedra (Galicia):


Catedral de Tui (Tui Cathedral) por L Plater, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sigüenza, Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha):


Sigüenza por AndrÃ©s GarcÃ*a GonzÃ¡lez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Alcalá del Júcar, Albacete (Castilla-La Mancha):


Alcalá del Júcar por Gonzalo y Ana María, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Puente la Reina, Navarra:


Puente la Reina por manolovega, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mota Castle, Medina del Campo, Valladolid (Castilla y León):


Castillo de la Mota - Medina del Campo por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Urkiola Natural Park, Bizkaia (Euskadi-Basque Country):


Urkiola por Jon Ander Rabadan, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Lanzarote, Canary Islands:


lanzarote por jeanpagne, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Beach of the Cathedrals, Lugo (Galicia):


Desfiladero por **** Faber, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Selva de Irati, Navarra:


Selva de Irati - Otoño 2011 por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Viewpoint of Robledos, Madrid:


Sierra de Madrid - Mirador de los Robledos por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Shrine of Our Lady of Jaraba, Zaragoza (Aragón):


Santuario de la Virgen de Jaraba por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Marques de Riscal Hotel, La Rioja:


Hotel Marqués de Riscal por VenaCos, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Lake Puigcerdà, Girona (Catalunya):


Lago de Puigcerda-87 por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Caín, León (Castilla y León):


Pueblo de Cain, León por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bárdenas Reales, Navarra:


Las Bardenas Reales por jemonbe, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Reservoir Tranco, Cádiz (Andalucía):


Pantano del Tranco por FJ JIIMENEZ YUSTE, en Flickr


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

DidacXavier said:


> Flowering almond trees in the valley of Jerte, Cáceres (Extremadura):
> 
> 
> Cerezos floríos en el Valle del Jerte por vitometodio, en Flickr


^^ These are not almond trees but cherry trees... Thank you anyway for the great photos!


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

It's true, Kika. Sorry.


----------



## B727 (Feb 12, 2006)

Flying over Santa Maria de Sau bell tower:










Located at Sau reservoir, Ter river, Girona. Catalonia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/8478614044/


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Romantic garden alongside Royal Palace of Aranjuez. Aranjuez. Madrid.*


(0342) Otra vez Aranjuez por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Bilbao. Bilbo. Vizcaya/Bizkaia*:


Bilbao, plaza Elíptica y palacio Chávarri por Rémy L, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*San Francisco El Grande church. Madrid*


Madrid. Real Basílica de San Francisco el Grande. por fdecastrob, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very good and variated pics, guys!


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Camino de Santiago:


Camino de Santiago por Ron Albers, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Masia, typical rural construction in Catalunya:


Masía Catalana - Catalan Masía (rural construction ligatures always to an agrarian or cattle operation of familiar type) por Toni Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma (Canary Islands):


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE por photomaton89, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Porta Coeli carthusian monastery, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana):


Cartoixa de Porta Coeli - València por Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ciutat Vella, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana):


Calle Palafox, restaurantes con terraza. València (Explore Sep 9, 2011 #484) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Barri Gòtic-Born, Barcelona (Catalunya):


Carrer Montcada por Focus and shoot, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Orihuela del Tremedal, Teruel (Aragón):


Orihuela del Tremedal (Teruel) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Font de l'Adou, Barcelona (Catalunya):


_81C5303.jpg por Mafr-Mcfa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria:


Espagne, province de Cantabrie, San Vicente de la Barquera et les Picos de Europa por jpazam, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Tarifa Coast, Cádiz (Andalucía):


Tarifa por pacogallardo1, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Tablas de Daimiel, Ciudad Real (Castilla-La Mancha):


TABLAS DE DAIMIEL II por colomanolo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

New and old: AVE (300 km/h) and the little town Paracuellos de la Ribera, Zaragoza (Aragón):


AVE en Paracuellos de la Ribera por javier-lopez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Jerte river, Cáceres (Extremadura):


tornavacas_jerte_0029 por IÃ±aki San, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Los Monegros, Huesca (Aragón):


Los Monegros por maxcorbacho, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Almonaster la Real, Huelva (Andalucía):


Almonaster la Real (Mejor en grande) por Juan José López, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Tierra de Campos, Palencia (Castilla y León):


Tierra de Campos por fjmanzanal, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Beautiful landscapes Xavier


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

aby_since82 said:


> ^^ Beautiful landscapes Xavier


It's simple: Spain is amazing. It's very easy to post great pics about the differents landscapes in Spain.


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

My first likes are going to the last amazing photos in this thread. I agree with you DidacXavier, Spain is amazing despite the all problems we are going through, and this is a relief at least!


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Interesting yellowish colours in the Pyrenees of Huesca, Aragon. I guess these are some flowers (lots of them, it seems):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think those are the flowers of this plant: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytisus_oromediterraneus or some similar plant of this kind. Very common in some mountain ranges of Spain.


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Somido Lake and Medulas, León (Castilla y León):


*LAS MÉDULAS* =18 Gallery= por CäNôNiGä, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Alberca, Salamanca (Castilla y León):


LA ALBERCA por PIKAPLE, en Flickr


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Alhamar said:


> I think those are the flowers of this plant: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytisus_oromediterraneus or some similar plant of this kind. Very common in some mountain ranges of Spain.


I think it´s this other one..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Cinquefoil

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentilla_fruticosa


----------



## Alhamar (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ hmmm hmmm

Not sure, but you may be right. I still think those are cytisus just because there are many flower all over the top of the mountain and i think this fit with the cytisus, but ive never seen the plants you suggested! 

Un saludo.


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Despeñaperros Gorge*

*Santa Elena (Jaen, Andalusia)*


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

I love Spain's wildest natural wonders.


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ainsa, Huesca (Aragón):


AInsa por cux_phishphan, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cathedral and Episcopal Palace, Astorga, León (Castilla y León):


ASTORGA - La Catedral y el Palacio Episcopal por Yosanties, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Casares, Málaga (Andalucía):


CASARES por JAVIER CHAOUI, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Deià, Mallorca (Balearic Islands);


Deiá (Mallorca) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Orotava, Tenerife (Canary Islands):


La Orotava por <iolo>, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mora de Rubielos, Teruel (Aragón):


Mora de Rubielos por Elías Gomis, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sevilla, Andalucía:


Sevilla - Avda. de la Constitución - 1 por e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaragoza, Aragón:


Zaragoza por ïsThaVision, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

A Coruña, Galicia:


Plaza María Pita por atvjavi, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Málaga, Andalucía:


Málaga. Callejeando por jarm - Cartagena, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Picu Urriellu (Naranjo de Bulnes Peak), Asturias:


PICU URRIELLU por Eneko Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Arriaran reservoir, Gipuzkoa (Euskadi-Basque Country):


Arriaran (Euskadi) por msegarra_mso, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mogrovejo, Cantabria:


Mogrovejo por dlmanrg, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Moratalla, Murcia:


Moratalla desde el Castillo por Alejandro Rosúa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Riglos, Huesca (Aragón):


Mallos de Riglos por atreyu64, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Vilafamés, Castelló (Comunitat Valenciana):


Vista de Vilafamés. La Plana Alta. Castelló de La Plana (HDR/ Fisheye Vision) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## apocalypto1 (Jan 21, 2013)

DidacXavier said:


> Vilafamés, Castelló (Comunitat Valenciana):
> 
> 
> Vista de Vilafamés. La Plana Alta. Castelló de La Plana (HDR/ Fisheye Vision) por Abariltur, en Flickr


I like this one :cheers:


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Trujillo, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Trujillo por .Robert., en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Madrid:


Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Barcelona:


Passeig de Taulat por txetxi62, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valencia Central Market, Comunitat Valenciana:


MERCADO CENTRAL DE VALENCIA | VALENCIA CENTRAL MARKET por Gon.photo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Pisuerga river, Valladolid (Castilla y León):


Pisuerga II por haciendo click, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bilbao Arena, Bilbao (Euskadi-Basque Country):


Bilbao Arena por Marooned, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Martin Carpena Pavilion, Málaga (Andalucía):


Palacio de los deportes José Mª Martín Carpena en Málaga por Unicaja Baloncesto, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Madrid Sports Palace, Madrid:


palacio de los deportes  por darthpedrius, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Fernando Buesa Arena, Vitoria-Gasteiz (Euskadi-Basque Country):


Caja Laboral Baskonia-Gescrap Bizkaia Basket por www.ortziomenaka.com, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Villoslada de Cameros, La Rioja:


villoslada de cameros por jorgeoceja, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bocairent, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana):


Bocairent en HDR por ea5afh, en Flickr


----------



## BeeRLeO (Feb 20, 2011)

I love spain.


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Benaocaz, Cadiz (Andalusia)*










Panoramio: J. Casillas


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Toñanes cliffs, Cantabria:


Acantilado en Toñanes por Rafa Riancho, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valderredible Valley, Burgos (Castilla y León):


Valle de Valderredible, desde el Mirador de Valcabado por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

El Pont de Suert, Lleida (Catalunya):


El Pont de Suert por JC Arranz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Candelario, Salamanca (Castilla y León):


CANDELARIO DE NOCHE por penn84^^, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Úriz, Navarra:


URIZ HOTEL-7 por Hotel Torre de Uriz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Arcos de la Frontera, Cádiz (Andalucía):


Arcos de la Frontera por VilBer, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

García Sola-Herrera del Duque Reservoir, Badajoz (Extremadura):


Pantano García Sola-Herrera del Duque por Club del Caminante de Badajoz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mombeltran Castle, Ávila (Castilla y León):


Castillo-de-Mombeltrán-Avila por CrazyPoet, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Vineyards in Samaniego, Álava/Araba (Euskadi-Basque Country):


Samaniego-2 por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cabarceno Nature Park, Cantabria:


¿Serengueti?, No, Cabárceno por Acasadovento, en Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

"Virgen de la Fuensanta" Sanctuary (MURCIA) 










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/62949_10152474865565074_1800109641_n.jpg


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Águilas (MURCIA)










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547667_10151976406080074_786398226_n.jpg


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

"Mar Menor" La Manga del Mar Menor (Región de MURCIA)










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/72676_10152595677325074_1674846133_n.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please edit these photos by posting the link, the credit or i will have to delete those photos.


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Dueñas, Palencia (Castilla y León):


Dueñas por fjmanzanal, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Oñati, Gipuzkoa (Euskadi-Basque Country):


Oñati elurrarekin iluntzen por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Pornacal (livestock buildings), Asturias:


La Pornacal, Somiedo (2) por Diego J. Álvarez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Santo Domingo de la Calzada Cathedral, La Rioja:


Catedral de Santo Domingo de la Calzada - La Rioja por Julio Codesal (juyma), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Alcañiz, Teruel (Aragón):


Alcañiz - Plaza de España por levilo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

León, Castilla y León:


San Marcos (León) por Javier Díaz (javibichos.blogspot.com), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Soria fields, Castilla y León:


Soria Fields por Dr. Jaus, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Alcarria, Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha):


Panoramic view in La Alcarria (Guadalajara, Spain) / Vista panoramica en La Alcarria (Guadalajara) por Trensamiro, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Las Hurdes, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Las Hurdes por Eve Livesey, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Orbaiceta, Navarra:








Panoramio, photo by Joan Felip


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice pics!

Visit my thread with natural landscapes in Brazil:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I love the diversity of landscapes in Spain. So much to see and so many interesting cities.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona sunset HDR por MorBCN, no Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sierra de Cazorla, Jaén (Andalucía):


Sierra Cazorla por LLaan, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valencia de Don Juan Castle, León (Castilla y León):


Castillo de Valencia de Don Juan por pacomol, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Manga del Mar Menor, Murcia:


Islas mar Menor (Editada) por tpeñalver - www.tomaspenalver.es, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Figueres, Girona (Catalunya):


Església Sant Pere por Costa Brava Pirineu de Girona, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Muixeranga of Algemesi, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana):


Muixeranga d'Algemesí por Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

And Castellers in Vilafranca del Penedés, Barcelona (Catalunya):


Casteller d´Villafranca por bernardo.deniz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Concha Bay, San Sebastián-Donostia (Euskadi-Basque Country):


San Sebastián.Bahía de la Concha. por ramon.vmorales, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Santander Bay, Cantabria:


panoramica40 por SomalianSnow, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cádiz Bay, Cádiz (Andalucía):


panoramica de la bahía de cádiz por molotova, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ría de Ferrol (Ferrol Estuary), A Coruña (Galicia):


Entre Castillos (Ria de Ferrol) por Daniel Lois (SincoZH), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sant Pere de Rodes Monastery, Girona (Catalunya):


Sant Pere de Rodes - Pan por Dr. Jaus, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Malpica de Tajo, Toledo (Castilla-La Mancha):


Panorama Castillo Malpica de Tajo (Toledo) por Angaros, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ruta del Cares (Cares Route), between Castilla y León and Asturias:


Ruta del Cares por Vic-Designs, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Another image of the Ruta del Cares:


Ruta del Cares por Vic-Designs, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Campo de Criptana, Ciudad Real (Castilla-La Mancha):


Campo de Criptana por xavipat, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Horreo (typical granary from the northwest of the Iberian Peninsula, mainly Galicia and Asturias), Galicia:


Hórreo por juanjofotos, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valencia de Alcántara, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Valencia de Alcántara por Clickor, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Hermitage in Potes, Cantabria:


Ermita Potes por alberto_cortes, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Vall de Gallinera, Alicante/Alacant (Comunitat Valenciana):


Despertar en la Vall de Gallinera por Salva Mira, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ubrique (Cadiz, Andalusia).*









http://sendeandoyviajando.blogspot.com.es/2011/12/por-los-alrededores-de-la-sierra-de.html


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mahón/Maó, Menorca (Balearic Islands):


Mao por jonypixel, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valderrobles, Teruel (Aragón):


Castillo de VALDERROBRES (TERUEL) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Peralejos de las Truchas, Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha):


Antes-de-empezar-a-nevar por katharsia, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bossost, Lleida (Catalunya):


(196) Bossòst por Joanot, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Guadalupe, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Guadalupe por Juan José López, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mojácar, Almería (Andalucía):


Mojacar por 3enuno, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Lands of Gormaz, Soria (Castilla y León):


springfields por jesuscm, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Maria Luisa Park, Sevilla (Andalucía):


Sevilla es poesia. s por Zú Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

A Coruña, Galicia:


Don´t cross por caese, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sotres, Asturias:


Sotres por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, Bizkaia (Euskadi-Basque Country):


237 steps por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Selva de Irati, Navarra:


Sin medio ambiente no hay futuro - Without environment there is no future por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Juan Square, Teruel (Aragón):


Plaza de San Juan, Teruel (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Soto en Cameros, La Rioja:


Quiero volar. / I want to fly por OMA photo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cadaqués, Girona (Catalunya):


Cadaqués por MorBCN, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ciudad Encantada (Enchanted City), Cuenca (Castilla-La Mancha):


CIUDAD ENCANTADA por abuelamalia49, en Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

MURCIA (Región de Murcia) fireworks during the Spring Festival (March - April)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseluisbuendia/7075897505/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Ronda de Levante Avenue, MURCIA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseluisbuendia/6929821428/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

"Cala Cortina beach" Cartagena (Región de Murcia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseluisbuendia/6448884877/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Murcia (Región de Murcia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseluisbuendia/6376712945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Santiago de la Ribera beach, San Javier. Mar Menor Lake (Región de Murcia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseluisbuendia/6303459385/in/photostream/lightbox/

^^Mar Menor:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View from Cima del Peiró, Provincia de Huesca, Aragon:









Panoramio, photo by Jorge A. Pousa Moren…


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Benidorm, Alicante/Alacant (Comunitat Valenciana):


(0049) Anochece por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Madrid:


Torre Picasso y Torre Europa, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cabezuela del Valle, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Cabezuela del Valle por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mill near San Pedro del Pinatar, Murcia:


Molino de la Calcetera por escribirconlacabeza, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Serra de Tramuntana, Mallorca (Balearic Islands):


Sa Rateta Panorama por Peter Ian Jones, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Isle of Tenerife, Canary Islands:


Venus & Jupiter por P Rubens, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ourense, Galicia:


RUAS DE OURENSE por Pablo Abreu, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Ribadesella, Asturias:


Ribadesella, la más bella por ribadeluis, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Puentedey, Burgos (Castilla y León):


Puentedey por Iñaki Couceiro, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Briñas, La Rioja:


BRIÑAS Rioja alta por lillarra2006, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Near Lekeitio, Bizkaia (Euskadi-Basque Country):


REFLEXION por masaimanta, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Torla, Huesca (Aragón):


Torla por Shertila Tony, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Puerto de Cotos, Sierra de Guadarrama (Madrid):


Atardecer por Rocio (larroci)), en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga*









By me


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Frias, Burgos. 


Frias_050 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*River Forcadura canyon*, near *Vigo de Sanabria*.
*Zamora province (Castile and Leon)*.



Wikipedia: Porlapaz


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^
Specially for 437.001 :troll:

R..............., Zamora Province, Castilla y Leon









Flickr, photo by aurisov


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Vic, Barcelona (Catalunya):


catedral de Vic al matí 9 am por Seracat, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Usana and Del Mediano Reservoir, Huesca (Aragón):


Looking South at Sunset over Embalsa De Mediano por Shertila Tony, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Urbasa, Navarra:


Udazkena Urbasan 5 por Fagus, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Agres, Alicante/Alacant (Comunitat Valenciana):


(1372) Agres (El Comtat) País Valencià por Joanot, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Almonacid de Toledo Castle, Toledo (Castilla-La Mancha):


Castillos de España: ALMONACID de TOLEDO por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Tabernas, Almería (Andalucía):


(0092) Tabernas desde su castillo - Almería (Serie) por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

El Escorial, Madrid:


033 EL ESCORIAL FINCA DE LA GRANJILLA DE LA FRESNEDA (Desde monte Abantos) por druidabruxux, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Near Caravaca de la Cruz, Murcia:


Sin título por Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Monfragüe National Park, Cáceres (Extremadura):


Parque Nacional de Monfragüe VI -EXPLORE- por F. Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Clouds over *Benidorm*


Living on hopes / Viviendo de esperanzas por Manuel Atienzar, no Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Beach in Puerto del Carmen, Lanzarote (Canary Islands):


hot summer • cálido verano por jesuscm [absent for a time], en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Lighthouse in Favaritx, Menorca (Balearic Islands):


Menorca por Ivan Serra, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

O Cebreiro, Lugo (Galicia):


Nacidos para no quedarse por caminanteK, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Martín de Valvení, Valladolid (Castilla y León):


EL SOL APARECIÓ por titoalfredo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Hornillos Palace (Arenas de Iguña), Cantabria:


Palacio de los Hornillos (desde el lago) por Yermass, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Tineo, Asturias:


Tineo, Asturias (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Arnedo, La Rioja:


ARNEDO (LA RIOJA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Atxondo, Bizkaia (Euskadi-Basque Country):


BIDEGORRI -HORI por masaimanta, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Martin Square, Estella (Navarra):


Plaza de San Martin (Estella) por alaejano58, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW, northern Spain is a gem!


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sallent de Gállego, Huesca (Aragón):


Sallent de Gállego 1 por Eloy Rodríguez (+ 300.000 Views - thanks ¡), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Near Berga, Barcelona (Catalunya):


reflexes a l'estany por Seracat, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Xàtiva Castle, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana):


castillo de xativa por Almudena Raya, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*El Salvador Church*

*Seville (Andalusia)*


Séville (quartier Centro) por Sylvain Bournival, en Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great shots keep the good work :cheers:


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Plaza Vázquez de Molina*

Ubeda, Jaen (Andalusia)


Plaza Vázquez de Molina por - Nono -, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

Malaga (Andalusia)

Málaga, vista general nocturna por Jomablanco, en Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wonderful Malaga!


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Plaza de España*

Seville (Andalusia)

Panorama_sin_título1 por MARISOL DONOSO, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Roman ruins of Acinipo*

Ronda, Malaga (Andalusia)


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Calle Hernando Colón*

Seville (Andalusia)


Calle Hernando Colón, Sevilla por JL Palacios, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

*Aledo,Región de Murcia*


Aledo por trebol-a, en Flickr


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Torres de Quart, Valencia*


País Valencià´2011 by Jaume Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Castillo de Montealegre de Campos, Valladolid (Castilla y León):*


Castillo de Montealegre de Campos (Valladolid) by kikevision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit those 2 photos you posted. Thanks


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valverde de los Arroyos, Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha):


88 Plaza por Juanjo MartÃ*nez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Atalaya de Torrelodones (Torrelodones Watchtower), Madrid:


Atalaya de Torrelodones / Torre de los Lodones (06/11/2012) por Saúl Tuñon Loureda, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

From Trujillo castle, Cáceres (Extremadura):


The miracle por cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Near Bolnuevo, Murcia:


CAPRICHOS DE LA TIERRA por Charly JPG (Carlos José Pérez), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Alcalá de Guadaira Castle, Sevilla (Andalucía):


MEDIEVAL CASTLES: ALCALÁ de GUADAIRA 2 (SEVILLA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Inside of Monastery.*


Monestir de las Huelgas por Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Alquézar. Huesca.*


AIQUÉZAR 4 (HUESCA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Tamarit castle. Tarragona.*


~ * I M P E R F E C C I O N E S * ~ por [email protected]®©ãǿ►ðȅtǭǹȁðǿr◄©, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

The autum's colours in Pirineos.


Pirineos - Pyrenees por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Belvis castle. Cáceres.*


MEDIEVAL CASTLES: BELVÍS de MONROY (CÁCERES) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Palace of the Condesa de Lebrija*

*Sevilla, Andalusia*
All flooring of this palace's ground floor are Roman mosaics


Patio Palacio de Lebrija (Sevilla) por Joaquín Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Guimerà. Lleida/Lérida.*


Guimera(XXVI) por Jose Luis Mieza Photography, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Avila's walls. Ávila.*


Panorámica de la Muralla de Ávila. por -Víctor Peña-, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Inside of the Avila's Cathedral. Ávila.*


interior Catedral Ávila (EXPLORE!!!) por Eduardo Mascagni, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*Sant Maurici Lake.*



Estany de Sant Maurici (Color) por Jambuling, en Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

So diverse and full of history. Amazing country.


----------



## Brent Corrigan (May 10, 2013)

Cool castles.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*El Rocío (hermitage of Almonte) Huelva province* 










Flickr Antonio Luis P.M.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Bonita foto de El Rocío.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Biblioteca Nacional de España | National Library of Spain
Ciudad de Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid | Madrid City, Community of Madrid









Biblioteca Nacional por Selbymay, en Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Granada Cathedral*

Catedral de Granada por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*L'Oceanografic, Valencia*

Reflejos por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*L'Umbracle, Valencia*

Penumbra en l'Umbracle por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Tranco de Beas Dam, Cazorla Mountain Range, Jaén*

El rebosante Tranco por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Street in Albarracín, Teruel*

Albarracín por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Modernist 'Escalinata' in the city of Teruel*

Escalinata por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*'Torre de San Martín' in Teruel*

Torre San Martín, Teruel por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*'El Torico' in Teruel* - a symbol of this beatiful city

El Rey de Teruel por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*'Monumento al tambor' near Alcañiz, Teruel*

La Ruta del Tambor por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Castle in Alcañiz, Teruel*

Alcañiz por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Alcañiz, Teruel*

Alcañiz de cine por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*The spring of the Segura River, Segura Mountains Range, Jaén*

Un joven Segura por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

*El Piélago Natural Area, near Linares, Jaén*

El Piélago por jome_omt, en Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Fiestas del Copus Christi, Catedral de Jaén*









Día del Corpus Christi por Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*Reflejo de la catedral en el suelo - Jaén*









Reflejo de la catedral en el suelo por Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

joinmanzano said:


> *Sevilla, Andalusia*
> All flooring of this palace's ground floor are Roman mosaics
> 
> 
> Patio Palacio de Lebrija (Sevilla) por Joaquín Camacho, en Flickr


 
Wow, i like those moorish courtyards in Sevilla and Granada!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Flamingos and Chiclana de la Frontera in the background. 









Panoramio, photo by Mauro Quiñones


----------



## jome_omt (Apr 25, 2011)

I've just started a new thread! It's 'Guess the World Heritage Site'. Have a look and let's play! >>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635897


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Zahara de la Sierra, Cadiz (Andalusia)
*
Zahara de la Sierra por Shemsu.Hor, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Grazalema, Cadiz (Andalusia)*


Grazalema vista por dsidd, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Gaucin, Malaga (Andalusia)*

Gaucín entre nubes. por Janelka_, en Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Lovely pic of Andalucia .


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

* Castillo de Coca (Segovia)*











 Castillo de Coca por P.Medina


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

* Palacio en Salamanca
*

SPANIEN . Palast in Salamanca - 57 por roba66, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Templo de Diana, Mérida
*



Emerita Augusta por Ana (Yera), en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Torla, Huesca*



torla (II) - huesca - pirineo aragones por michel h2, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Alcazar y Puente de Alcántara, Toledo*


Toledo por EricP2x, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Playa de las Catedrales, Lugo*












Playa de las Catedrales - Ribadeo - Lugo por Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ermita de Corona, Asturias
*


Ermita de Corona por Adri_espeleo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Las Médulas (Ruina Montium), León*


Las Médulas por Adri_espeleo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Puente romano, Córdoba*



Puente Romano y Mezquita de Córdoba - Nocturna por Viledevil, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Casas colgadas, Cuenca*



Casas colgadas (Cuenca) por alberizo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Plaza Mayor de Llerena, Badajoz*



Llerena por Ana (Yera), en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Estación de Canfranc, los Arañones, Huesca*



Canfranc Estación por Victor Sastre, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Catedral de Cádiz*



catedral_cadiz por Paco_jerez, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Palacio de Sobrellano en Comillas, Cantabria*



comillas por Ricardo Fernández Ferreras, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Playa de los Escullos, Almería*


Playa del Chamán (Los Escullos, Almería) por N. Pulowsky, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Lagunas de Ruidera, Ciudad Real*



Lagunas de Ruidera por nuria.q, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Playa de Gueirua, Cudillero, Asturias*


Luis M Molina Photography © 25/09/0023-Playa de Gueirua-Asturias-España- Agua dulce en Gueirua EXPLORE 25-9-2012 por Luis M Molina Photography ©, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Albaicín desde la Alhambra, Granada*


Albaicin por salvadorfornell, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pico Espigüete, Palencia*


En lontananza por lmdm43, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*ALCAZAR DE SEGOVIA*


Crows and gothic castle. / Cuervos en el castillo gótico. por OMA photo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Castillo de Peracense, Teruel*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Plaza Ochavada en Archidona, Málaga*



Plaza Ochavada (Archidona) por juandevillalba, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Torre Picasso y Torre Europa, Madrid*


Torre Picasso y Torre Europa, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Orange Courtyard-Patio del Naranjo (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*


Yeserías patio del naranjo. Convento de Santa Clara la Real. Archivo Municipal de Toledo.Fotografías de H.Fraile por pedro.riaza, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castellfollit de la Roca (Girona, Catalunya)*


Castellfollit de la Roca por Francisco Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Peñíscola, Castellón*


 
Sunset pink - Atardecer rosa por Pilar Azaña, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cieza, Murcia*



http://casaperlicadelaparra.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/nueva-imagen92.jpg


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Arcos de San Juan del Duero, Soria
*


Arcos de San Juan del Duero. (Soria). por CaRmEn C, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Aliaga castle, Teruel
*


ALIAGA (TERUEL) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Puerto Banús, Malaga*


puerto banús por toni pino, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cathedral of Zamora
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello/4196352286/


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*La Arnía, Cantabria*


la-arnía-color por usebio, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Debod egyptian temple, Madrid
*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/athelass85/5421893167/


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*San Bartolomé templar church, Jerez de los Caballeros, Badajoz
*

Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz) por HIGINIO.P, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Alba de los Cardaños, Palencia
*



Alba de los Cardaños - Montaña palentina por Trevinca Zamora, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Casas colgadas, Cuenca
*


Casas colgadas, Cuenca por tembleque, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Aljafería de Zaragoza
*


Arqueria de la Aljaferia por Kamikaze GT, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ermita de la Anunciada en Urueña, Valladolid
*



Ermita de la Anunciata en Urueña (Valladolid) por alaejano58, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Las Médulas (ancient roman gold mines), León*


VIEW por ruhey, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Puerta del Sol, Toledo*



Puerta del Sol por captain harlock, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Castillo de Santa Catalina, Jaén*



Castillo de Santa Catalina, Jaén. SPAIN por Jose Jimenez Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Crypt of Almudena Cathedral, Madrid 
*


Almudena II por 23gxg, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Rice fields in Ebro river delta, Tarragona
*


Noviembre por Abevil, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Roman theatre of Mérida, Badajoz *



Teatro romano de Mérida - Roman theatre of Merida - メリダのローマ劇場 por Juan Jose Ferres 「達磨」, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Parque Natural de Fuentes Carrionas y Fuente Cobre, Palencia
*


Peña Redonda por fjmanzanal, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Alarcón castle, Cuenca*



Castillo de Alarcon por paco lopez, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Edificio Banesto, Palacio de la Equitativa, Madrid 
*

Edificio Banesto, Palacio de la Equitativa ( Madrid ) por galileo1657, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Córdoba cathedral
*

Córdoba 71 por jujo87, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*skyscrapers in Benidorm, Alicante*




Benidorm, city skyscrapers. por Christian Callejas, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mogrovejo, Cantabria
*


Mogrovejo. Santander (España) por lalamoni, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tabernas desert, Almeria*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvador_ruiz_gomez/3853056942/


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Picos de Europa, Asturias*




Picos de Europa por Roberto Lazo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cathedral of Granada
*


Soportando la Catedral de Granada por Enrique Garcia Polo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ciudad de las piedras in Castroviejo, Soria*



LA CIUDAD DE LAS PIEDRAS(VER ALBUM) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Porma lake and pico Susarón, León*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7119/7555459958_04065ba9df_b.jpg


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Black arquitecture, Guadalajara
*


GUADALAJARA (ESPAÑA)ARQUITECTURA NEGRA UMBRALEJO por druidabruxux, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Santo Domingo de Silos Cloister, Burgos*



Claustro de Santo Domingo de Silos (Burgos, Castilla-León, España) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ysios Winery, La Rioja
*


IMG_4678 por a_arredondo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Samos monastery, Lugo
*


CAMINO DE SANTIAGO 05 por bacasr, en Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Alava province, Basque Country.*


by ariel7515, on Fotki


by ariel7515, on Fotki


by ariel7515, on Fotki


by ariel7515, on Fotki


by ariel7515, on Fotki


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

solchante said:


> *Ysios Winery, La Rioja
> *
> 
> 
> IMG_4678 por a_arredondo, en Flickr


Álava, not La Rioja :tongue2:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

Yep, I was about to say that. Ysios is in the Alavese Rioja, Basque Country.


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

La Rioja wineyards, view from Briones.


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Iglesia de Tamames, Salamanca*


NOCHE DE TORMENTA-TAMAMES por mañega, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*cerca de Relleu, Alicante
*

Montañas de Alicante xy por Vicente de Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Monasterio de Santa Maria de Carracedo, León
*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Muralla Real, Recinto histórico. Melilla*



Muralla Real por Jocarlo, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Catedral de Toledo
*

Catedral de Toledo por genghis.postlethwaite, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Palacete en Santander, Cantabria
*


Palacete por Simon MG, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Refectorio Monasterio de Veruela, Zaragoza
*



Refectorio Monasterio de Veruela por Charli52, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Palacio de la Granja de San Ildefonso, Segovia
*

Les toits du Palais royal de la Granja de San Ildefonso, province de Ségovie, Castille-Leon, Espagne. por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cazorla, Jaén
*


Los castillos del poder por Jesus_l, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Olivares, provincia de Sevilla*



vintage por Zú Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Frías. Burgos
*


Ciudad de Frías por Iabcstm, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

[/url]
Sunflower por Zú Sánchez, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome pics. Good job guys.


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Iznájar (Granada, Andalusia)*
Iznájar por A. F. D., en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ingeniero Carlos Fernández Casado Bridge*

*Los Barrios de Luna (León, Castile and León)*

panoramica puente de barrios de luna por dr_galan, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Augustobriga Roman ruins*

*Valdehúncar (Cáceres, Extremadura)*


5. Augustobriga. por mayjes, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Macael (Almería, Andalucía)*

One of the most important and ancient mines of marble in the World, several buildings like the Alhambra or the modern Burj al Arab hotel used Macael's marble.


Instalaciones wifi, Macael por Almerimatik Sistemas Informáticos, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*El Tajo de Ronda*

*Ronda (Málaga, Andalusia)*


Ronda por Maoli, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Horta de Sant Joan, (Tarragona, Catalonia)*
Horta de Sant Joan por Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid Río*


Madrid Río, Julio 2012 por El arte de Juan, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Montes de Vegabaño, Asturias:









Flickr, photo by ANDROS images


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sierra de la Demanda in winter:









Flickr, photo by ANDROS images


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Alfilorios Reservoir and Sierra del Aramo, Asturias:









Panoramio снимка от urbanosuarez


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Tower of the Cathedral of Cordoba:









Flickr, photo by Pascal POGGI


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Gothic quarter of Barcelona at night:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Fields near Cervera, Lerida Province:









Panoramio, photo by Llorenç


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Albercutx*, Balearic Islands


Mirador del Mal Pas Sunset Session by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*La Lugareja de Arévalo (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


un sol ... para la Lugareja por marioadaja, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma Island, Islas Canarias)*


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE por photomaton89, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monterrey castle (Verín, Ourense)*


monterrey por meli89, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Uclés Monastery (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*


Monasterio Uclés HDR II  por Óliver---, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mudéjar church of Tobed (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


Tobed (Aragon/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Vineyards of the Basque County:









Flickr, photo by EuskadiTurismo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Royal Chapel in Granada (Andalucía)*

Tombs of the Catholic Monarchs, Elisabeth I of Castile, and Ferdinand II of Aragón.


Capilla Real de los Santos Juanes por Landahlauts, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sierra de Ricote (Murcia)*


Sierra de Ricote por jbaleriola, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santo Domingo de Silos monastery (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Claustro de Santo Domingo de Silos (Burgos, Castilla-León, España) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Milá House by Gaudí (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


Casa MilÃ por Albert Photo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*New San Mamés (Bilbao, Euskadi)*

The new stadium of Bilbao Athletic Club will be inaugurated this weekend.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448852&page=52


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

cool stadium and wonderful pics


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sa Calobra, Mallorca:









Flickr, photo by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Porriño (Pontevedra, Galicia)*


ayuntamiento de Porriño por del rio romero, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Formentera (Islas Baleares)*


Formentera - Caló d'es Morts por Cristiano Capponi, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Miguel de Lillo (Asturias)*

842 a.C. church


San Miguel de Lillo por [dbp], en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The ruins of the Castle of Ribadavia, Province of Orense, Galicia:









Panoramio, photo by Mimia


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A ship and boats near Formentera:









Panoramio, photo by Mimia


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> A ship and boats near Formentera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen that boat before... Cloud Atlas was filmed in Majorca, including that boat.


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*La Coruña :*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10074734054/​

9358 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Playa de las Catedrales, Province of Lugo:









Panoramio, photo by Pinzales


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sanctuary of Nuestra Señora de las Ermitas, Province of Orense, Galicia:









Panoramio, photo by Hikergoer


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very scenic country !


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Herrera de los Navarros (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


Herrera de los Navarros, Zaragoza por Tony Gálvez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*


Toledo como nunca se ha fotografiado (cámara José-María Moreno Santiago) por JOSE-MARIA MORENO GARCIA = FOTOGRAFO HUMANISTA, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Medinaceli (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Plaza Mayor de Medinaceli I. Soria por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Timanfaya National Park (Lanzarote, Islas Canarias)*


Timanfaya, Lanzarote por bajke006, en Flickr


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

buho said:


> *Herrera de los Navarros (Zaragoza, Aragón)*
> 
> 
> Herrera de los Navarros, Zaragoza por Tony Gálvez, en Flickr



Can I post it in other threads?

Nice picture


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunset at Benalmádena, Andalucia:









Panoramio, photo by Paco Canela


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pozo de los Humos cascade. 
Salamanca province* (Castile & Leon).

Located between *Masueco* and *Pereña de la Ribera*, in the *Arribes del Duero Natural Park*.

To give yourselves an idea of this site, do watch this.


*Photo by Pituchina @ Wikipedia*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tago River*, *Toledo*, Castilla la Mancha.










pic by me


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Torre Iberdrola, Bilbao:









Flickr, photo by David Grijalba


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aranjuez (Madrid)*


Real Sitio de Aranjuez por Saga55, en Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castropol, Asturias*



Castropol e a neboa by juanitopq, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Museo Geominero. Madrid*


The Mineral Museum by cuellar, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Esteban convent (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


Salamanca_009 por uvurp, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Creus cape (Girona, Catalunya)*


Cabo de Creus por j o r g e v e r g a r a, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Jaén (Andalucía)*


Jaén Nevada por juan casado2009, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sasamón church (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Sasamón por José María Gallardo, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Interior of the Cathedral of Barcelona:









Wikipedia, photo by Jose Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

An old street in Cordoba:









Flickr, photo by domingo leiva


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Toledo at night:









Flickr, photo by domingo leiva


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The façade of the Cathedral of Jaen:









Source


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Military Arsenal de la Carraca (San Fernando, Cádiz)*.









_Source._


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Gràcia*'s roofs at sunset, *Barcelona*, Catalunya.










pic by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Igrexa en San Pedro de Cadoalla, Lugo*

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpergon/6938853996/]







[/url]
Igrexa de San Pedro de Cadoalla (Lugo) by mpergon (Miguel), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torés, Lugo*










http://flic.kr/p/6xeZir


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Flour mill in Medina de Rioseco (Valladolid-Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tomb of Pedro de Osma in El Burgo de Osma (Soria-Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Puebla de Sanabria (Zamora-Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Donostia-San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa-Euskadi)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Central market of Valencia (Valencia-C. Valenciana)*










Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelo medieval de Pambre, Lugo*










http://flic.kr/p/9e23DS


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*thirty eight*

_Calle Bulto_ (literally, it means _"Bulge Street"_, and no it´s not a joke), in *Torremolinos*.
*Malaga province (Andalusia).*


*Photo by Hans Olav Lien* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*thirty nine*

*Melilla*. The Melul house and another art-nouveau house. No one knows, but Melilla is full of Art Nouveau houses...
*Autonomous city of Melilla.*


*Photo by Martijn.Munneke* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty*

*Mahon*. The library.
*Minorca (Balearic Islands).*


*Photo by Gabino Bolívar Subirats* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty one*

_Villa Huerto Ruano_, in *Lorca*.
*Region of Murcia.*


*Photo by Murcianboy* @ Wikipedia


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

San Pablo bridge, *Burgos *(Castilla y León)



Image from DB


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty two*

*Foz de Arbayún* and river Salazar, near *Leyre*.
*Navarre.*


*Photo by amaianos* @ Wikipedia


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

Neoclassic church of San Jorge in *Las Fraguas*, Cantabria (1.890)


-SAN JORGE- by Jesús A. Bueno, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty three*

Vineyards in *Louredo*. Council of *Cortegada*.
*Ourense province (Galicia).*


*Photo by Noel Feans* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty four*

*Aviñante de la Peña*. Council of *Santibáñez de la Peña*.
*Palencia province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Miguel Ángel García* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty five*

*Caldera de Taburiente* National Park. Council of *El Paso*.
*La Palma (Canary Islands).*


*Photo by Luc Viatour / www.Lucnix.be* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty six*

_Columbus House_, in *Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*.
*Gran Canaria (Canary Islands).*


*Photo by Tony Hisgett* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty seven*

Houses in _Rúa Urzáiz_, *Vigo*.
*Pontevedra province (Galicia).*


*Photo by Susomoinhos* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty eight*

_Peña Bajenza_ rocks, in *Islallana*.
*La Rioja.*


*Photo by Bea.miau* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*forty nine*

_Palacio de la Marquesa de Cartago_, in *Ciudad Rodrigo*.
*Salamanca province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Mr. Tickle* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty*

Courtyard of the _Casa Salazar_, in *San Cristóbal de La Laguna*.
*Tenerife (Canary Islands).*


*Photo by Diego Delso* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty one*

*Turégano*. Square and castle.
*Segovia province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Pelayo2* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty two*

_Corral del Conde_, very old appartments (refurbished in the 18th century), in *Seville*.
*Seville province (Andalusia).*


*Photo by Alfonso Pozo Ruiz* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty three*

*Covaleda* and *Duruelo de la Sierra* seen from afar.
*Soria province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Valdoria* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty four*

_Cala Fonda beach_, with La Mora point and tower in hindsight, in *Tarragona*.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*


*Photo by Irene Aliaga* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty five*

_Sierra de Mayabona_, near *Puertomingalvo*.
*Teruel province (Aragon).*


*Photo by Adri 22* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty six*

*Quero*.
*Toledo province (Castile-La Mancha).*


*Photo by cesar.ruiz* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty seven*

Orange tree fields, near *Alzira*.
*Valencia province (Valencia Community).*


*Photo by Pablo Enzo* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty eight*

*Castile canal*, near *Medina de Rioseco*.
*Valladolid province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Rubén Ojeda* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*fifty nine*

*Laguna de los Peces*, near *Galende*.
*Zamora province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by M.Peinado* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*...and sixty! That´s it, I´m done. One picture per province and island.*

:wave:

*Zaragoza*. El Pilar basilica, the stone bridge and some fireworks...
*Zaragoza province (Aragon).* 


*Photo by jesus martinez* @ Wikipedia


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catedral de San Martín, Ourense*



Cathédrale St Martin, maître-autel du choeur, Ourense, province d'Ourense, Galice, Espagne. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redondela, Pontevedra*



Camino de Santiago 2008 - Redondela a Pontevedra by berzosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castillo de Ponferrada, Castilla y león*



Castillo de Ponferrada by Testigo Indirecto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Pastoriza, Lugo*



Untitled by luisVilanova, on Flickr


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Turrillas - Almería - Andalucía


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the Cathedral of Cadiz:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Interior of the Cathedral of Salamanca:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Segovia --------->









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Casa de Tomas Allende and Edificio Meneses, Madrid:









Flickr, photo by Caballero 2105


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Guapa!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Cathedral of Burgos at night:









Flickr, photo by R.S. Antonio


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Riudabella castle*. Council of *Vimbodí i Poblet*.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*


http://www.vimbodi.altanet.org/quefer/riudabella.php


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cardona*. The castle, in the snow.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*


*Photo by Beusson* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

View from _Aransa ski resort_. Council of *Lles de Cerdanya*.
*Lleida province (Catalonia).*


*Photo by Vilarrubla* @ Wikipedia


----------



## TakeUp (Nov 17, 2013)

:applause::applause:

awesome country!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Hermitage of Sant Climent de la Torre de Foix_. Council of *Guardiola de Berguedà*.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*


*Photo by Fabià Flores* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Buiding at Via Laietana, 8_. *Barcelona*.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*


*Photo by amadalvarez* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Forest at the _Redes Natural Park_. Councils of *Caso* and *Sobrescobio*. 
*Asturias.*


*Photo by Manueasc* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_San Juan de Letrán church_, in *Valladolid*.
*Valladolid province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Ángel* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_San Pablo church_, in *Valladolid*.
*Valladolid province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo by Rowanwindwhistler* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Casa de Quijano_, in *Viérnoles*. Council of *Torrelavega*.
*Cantabria.*


*Photo by Obregón* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Palace of Los Hornillos_, in *Las Fraguas*. Council of *Arenas de Iguña*.
*Cantabria.*

No, this picture is not any mistake, it´s not in Cumbria (UK), but in Cantabria (Spain), despite what it looks like.


*Photo by María Victoria Gómez Fernández* @ Wikipedia


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelo Santa Cruz Oleiros, A Coruña*



Castelo de Santa Cruz (Oleiros) by molineli, on Flickr


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Valle de Pineta, Pirineo Aragonés*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taboada landscape , Lugo*



Taboada by Jotio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tui, Pontevedra*

*Tui view from Portugal at the other side of the river*


Tui by **** Faber, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Autumn. Council of *Merindad de Sotoscueva*.
*Burgos province (Castile & Leon).*


*Photo taken from www.cronicanorte.es*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somao, Asturias*



Mar, tierra, niebla by Jashir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santuario de Covadonga, Asturias*










http://flic.kr/p/5nhopy


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Pedro Velarde house (16th century)_, in *Muriedas*. Council of *Camargo*.
*Cantabria.*


*Photo by Laura G. Velasco* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Alcaicería (old souk)_, in *Granada*.
*Granada province (Andalusia).*


*Photo by Antonio Herrera (ahenav)* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_La Colomera tower_ (and helicopter). Council of *Oropesa del Mar*.
*Castellon province (Valencia Community).*


*Photo by Martin Cox* @ Wikipedia


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Calahorra*.
*Granada province (Andalusia).*


*Photo by Ventura Carmona* @ Wikipedia


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

437.001 said:


> _Pedro Velarde house (16th century)_, in *Muriedas*. Council of *Camargo*.
> *Cantabria.*
> 
> 
> *Photo by Laura G. Velasco* @ Wikipedia


Interesting architecture. I have seen many Spanish era houses in the Philippines with this layout.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rodalquilar*. Council of *Níjar*. 
*Almeria province (Andalusia).*


*Photo by Wikinaut* @ Wikipedia


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcalá del Júcar (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*


** ALCALÁ DEL JUCAR ** (2) por Rafa 3R, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cornago*.
*La Rioja.*


*Photo by Pigmentoazul* @ Wikipedia


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turnips Plantations, Lugo*


Turnips (grelos nabizas) are one of the main ingredients on galician cuisine

Nabos de Lugo by Chairego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roman Pool - Lugo*



Piscina romana en Lugo by Chairego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Oscos, Asturias*



Otoño en los Oscos by egobarro, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Granada and Sierra Nevada at night:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Autumn and olive trees in Andalucia:









Panoramio, photo by crismargar


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The village of Cádiar in autumn:









Panoramio, photo by crismargar


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The village of Veguellina de Fondo from the air, Province of Leon:









Panoramio, photo by rmelgar


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Meadows of San Andres, Island of El Hierro, Canary Islands:









Panoramio, photo by ♣ Víctor de Lara ♣


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Villamayor de Monjardín with its castle and vineyards:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Antequera at nightfall:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the Cathedral of Burgos:









Panoramio, photo by José Ángel Sánchez F…


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

_Marcús chapel_, *Barcelona*.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*


*Photo by Pere López* @ Wikipedia


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Almería-Andalucía*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Azuaga church (Badajoz, Extremadura)*


Portada de la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Consolación, Azuaga, Extremadura por Juan Jose Ferres 「Exiled」, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monforte gardens (Valencia)*


Jardines de Monforte - Valencia por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Mediterranean forest near Alfondeguilla, Comunidad Valenciana:









Panoramio, photo by mi§oad


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Almodovar del Rio, Andalucia:









Panoramio, photo by Pradas Antonio


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Niebla (Huelva, Andalucía)*










Pic from hispabase.com, posted by efren -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678648


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sunrise in Seville*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The interior of the Basilica of Nuestra Señora de la Asunción en Elche, Province of Alicante:









Panoramio, photo by ZEUS74


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Antequera and Peña de los Enamorados:









Panoramio, photo by ElGiPieSe


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Escuelas Pías library (Madrid)*


Madrid_ADG_2978 por Stichting DE STAD, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ciudad encantada (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*


Ciudad encantada (Cuenca) por Chairego, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Teruel (Aragón)*


Teruel por mariloli olivo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Bartolomé de Lupiana monastery (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*


Monasterio jerónimo de San Bartolomé - Lupiana, Guadalajara- por henche2525, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Soto de Garray (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Soto De Garray por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Biar (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Biar por Jorge A. Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parque de los Meñires, A Coruña*










http://flic.kr/p/dKZRrc


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the Castle of La Iruela:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Hermitage of Santo Cristo del Zapato, Pinos del Valle :









Flickr, photo by Paul Kelly


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of La Guardia de Jaén in winter:









Flickr, photo by La Guardia de Jaén


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Jarandilla de la Vera (Cáceres, Extremadura)*


Jarandilla De La Vera por Juan Carlos Maguregi, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santa Eulalia d'Erill la Vall (Lleida, Catalunya)*


Santa Eulàlia d´Erill la Vall por zwigmar, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*


CADIZ por bacasr, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cascades of the river Borosa: 









Panoramio, photo by agu_xauen


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cascada de Carpín, Valle de Bujaruelo:









Panoramica, photo by agu_xauen


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The road to the Formentor Lighthouse:









Flickr, photo by quincy71


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cariñena (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


CARIÑENA viñedos nevados 2005 por fotoisiegas, en Flickr


----------



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

Atlantic ocean from puerto de santiago


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

ETSman said:


> *Pacific ocean* from puerto de santiago


 :hmm:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Mm... Pacific ocean? A bit far from Spain... 11.000 km away more or less.


----------



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

Ahahaha yeah my bad.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Frescoes of the Basilica of San Isidoro, Leon:









Flickr, photo by Monestirs Puntcat


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Detail of the façade of the Church of San Pablo, Valladolid:









Flickr, photo by Monestirs Puntcat


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Bridge of the Piedra in the Ebro*, Zaragoza


Vista del Puente de Piedra y el Río Ebro, Zaragoza by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Las Hurdes (Cáceres, Extremadura)*


Las Hurdes - Nieve por Isa Valor, en Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Barcelona in snow*









https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1533943_616776068376111_49210435_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mogan town, Canary Islands​*







https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1530461_616771075043277_941631458_n.jpg​


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mogrovejo, Cantabria

Mogrovejo by Sergio HC, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Segovia roman aqueduct 

Acueducto de Segovia by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Huesca, Aragon

Basa de la Mora (Pirineos) by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Monells, Catalunya

Monells, Costa Brava by Eternament, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Arive, Navarra

Sin medio ambiente no hay futuro - Without environment there is no future by Pilar Azaña, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Huesca, Aragon

Verde, verde, verde.... by jaecheve, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The forest of La Viescona, Asturias:









Wikipedia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benasque, Huesca (Aragón)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cuenca, (Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Fuenteodra, Burgos (Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Llerena, Badajoz (Extremadura)*










Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benillup, Alicante (C. Valenciana)*










Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Institut Pere Mata in Reus (Tarragona, Catalunya)*


Pavelló dels Distingits, Institut Pere Mata, Reus por jacqueline.poggi, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

¡Feliz Navidad a todos!

The Castle of La Yedra, Cazorla:









Panoramio, photo by agu_xauen


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Poblet abbey*, in the snow. Council of *Vimbodí*.
*Tarragona province (Catalonia).*


http://foro.tiempo.com/monasterio-de-poblet-nevado-tarragona-t114235.0.html


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*one*

*Oyón*.
*Alava province (Basque Country).*


http://invisible-slg-photos.blogspot.com.es/2012/12/primeras-nieves-de-invierno-por-logrono.html


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*two*

*Albacete*. _The cathedral_.
*Albacete province (Castile-La Mancha).*


http://www.spaincenter.org/tvi/turi...lbacete-nieve-nevada-14-dic-2009-fotos-1º-día


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*three*

*Alcoi*. _San Jorge bridge_.
*Alicante province (Valencia Community).* 


http://www.abc.es/abc-nacional/multimedia/201311/16/media/nieve-alcoy.jpg


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*four*

*Bacares*.
*Almeria province (Andalusia).*



http://debates.motos.coches.net/showthread.php?234480-Saliditas-por-Almeria-La-Versys-en-la-Nieve


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*five*

*Avilés*. _San Nicolás de Bari church_.
*Asturias.*


http://foro.asturmet.com/index.php?topic=193.0


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*six*

*Avila*. _Los Cuatro Postes belvedere_.
*Avila province (Castile & Leon).*


http://www.radioadaja.es/noticias/2...-la-minima-de-arevalo--7,3-y-la-de-avila--6,1


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*seven*

*Mérida*. _Temple of Diana_.
*Badajoz province (Extremadura).*


http://objetivoextremadura.hoy.es/fotos-JaimeGP/templo-diana-nevado-556949.html


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*eight*

*Bunyola*.
*Mallorca (Balearic Islands).*


http://www.bunyola.net/fotos.neu201202.indice.php3?ancho=1600&altura=1200


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*nine*

*Granollers*. _La Porxada_.
*Barcelona province (Catalonia).*


http://www.aravalles.cat/galeria/la-nevada-a-granollers-al-vespre


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*ten*

*Otzarreta forest*. Council of *Zeanuri*.
*Biscay province (Basque Country).*


*Photo by pablofausto* @ Wikipedia


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bocairent (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*


BOCAIRENT por Carpinet., en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Marbella (Málaga, Andalucía)*


Marbella por Beni Lorenzo, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

buho said:


> *Bocairent (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Bocairent (*Valencia province*, Valencia Community). :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Ups! You're right :yes:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The cloister of the Guadalupe Monastery, Extremadura:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Segovia at night:









Panoramio, photo by Marti_Garcia


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sant Llorenç del Munt Nature Park with Motserrat in the background:









Panoramio, photo by Marti_Garcia


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Plaza de España, Sevilla*


SEVILLA - ESPAÑA por DIWX10, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Monastery of San Juan de los Reyes, Toledo:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

¡Feliz y Próspero Año Nuevo a todos!

















Flickr, photo by Jbenayas


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Feliz Año! :cheers1:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Playa Blanca, Lanzarote:









Panoramio, photo by Nacho pehinucu


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A cascade in the Ordesa National Park, Central Pyrenees:









Flickr, photo by Ignacio Izquierdo


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

And from the moist valleys of the Pyrenees we are going to the desert landscapes of Fuerteventura:









Panoramio, photo by ♣ Víctor de Lara ♣


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Pablo church (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


Iglesia de San Pablo de Zaragoza (7) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Madrid









wikipedia


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sevilla









http://ds-lands.com/data_images/top_cityes/sevilla/sevilla-03.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Plaza_de_Toros_de_Las_Ventas_madrid









wikipedia


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Plaza_de_Toros_de_Las_Ventas_madrid









wikipedia


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sevilla









http://cityguidesblog.com/files/giralda-sevilla.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sevilla









http://p.im9.eu/plaza-de-espana-at-dusk-sevilla-spain.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sevilla









http://p.im9.eu/plaza-de-espana-at-dusk-sevilla-spain.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Plaza_Mayor_de_Madrid








wikipedia


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Madrid









http://madrid.ticketbar.eu/Hermitage/hermitage/madrid1.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sevilla









http://www.weer.nl/uploads/pics/sevilla_04.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

skyline-de-Madrid









wikipedia


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Madrid









http://cuabroad.cua.edu/res/images/madrid.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Valência









http://darrenjw.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/imag0028.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Madrid









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cc/M-30_(Madrid,_Spain)_04.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sagrada-familia-Barcelona









http://crazybeautifulnature.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/sagrada-familia-barcelona-spain.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Valencia









http://www.sydneycbdhotels.net.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/amazing-Valencia-Spain.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

edit


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cogolludo church (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*


Iglesia de Cogolludo (2) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plasencia (Cáceres, Extremadura)*


Plasencia (Cáceres) (103) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Baeza (Jaén, Andalucía)*


Plaza del Pópulo por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tenerife


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ordesa y Monte Perdido


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Son Marroig, Mallorca


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Roman bridge in Cangas de Onis, Asturias


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Estany de Nules (Castellón)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Playa De las Catedrales, Galicia


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Toledo


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

An aerial view of the Castle of Capdepera, Mallorca:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alhambra (Granada, Andalucía)*


Alhambra de Granada por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Suances, Cantabria.









http://www.flickr.com/david_crespo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almansa (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*


Palacio de los condes de Cirat (Almansa por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Torre Iberdrola (Bilbao, País Vasco)*


Torre Iberdrola de Bilbao por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Valle de Olid said:


> *Real Sitio de la Granja de San Ildefonso (Segovia)*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110398136#post110398136


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Turégano (Segovia, Castilla y León)*










Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana)*


Alicante desde el castillo por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Bahía del Hornillo,Águilas. (Región de Murcia)











La niebla al amanecer.. por Mario NE, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calatañazor (Soria, Castilla y León)*


4-Calatañazor (39) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pamplona (Navarra)*


Pamplona por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Sebastián (Guipuzcoa, País Vasco)*


Playa de la Concha por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa de las Torres (Tembleque, Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*


Casa de las Torres (Tembleque) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Murcia cathedral (Murcia)*


Catedral de Murcia por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcázares Reales de Sevilla (Andalucía)*


22-Alcázares Reales de Sevilla (41) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Roman amphitheatre of Segóbriga (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*


Segóbriga (29) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Jaén​









Arco de San Lorenzo - Espíritus by Kevin Pacheco


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

1 million visits in the thread, congratulations to everybody!

*Morella (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Morella (4) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gran Vía (Madrid)*


Panoramica de la Gran Via de Madrid por Pedro Rufo Martin, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Passeig de Gracia (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


Passeig de Gràcia por angelsgermain, en Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Plaza Miguel de Unamuno in Bilbao, País Vasco*


Plaza Miguel de Unamuno by Javier Díaz Barrera (javierdiazbarrera.es), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Silencio Beach, Asturias
*

PLAYA DEL SILENCIO (PRINCIPADO DE ASTURIAS). by penn84^^, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Curueño River in Cerulleda, Castilla y León*


Invierno by lmdm43, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Town in Sierra de Grazalema Natural Park, Andalucía*


Benaocaz al anochecer. by JuJoRoLe&Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pineta Valey, Aragón*


Aragon, vallée de Pineta. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sevilla*









http://www.mirayvuela.com/vuelos-baratos/vuelos-sevilla/espa%C3%B1a_sevilla_puerta_plaza_de_toros1.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.rentautobus.com/upload/images/tinymce/Vista-de-una-calle-tipica-en-el-Barrio-Santa-Cruz-en-Sevilla.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7v-XIHoMWm8/UHz9SVnPgHI/AAAAAAAADDQ/Otzex1pkYj8/s1600/barrio+sta+cuz+calle.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/attachments/urbanas-arquitectura-interiores-y-escultura/114070d1298065364-plaza-de-espana-de-sevilla-plaza-espana-1.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.3viajes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/plazaespana_detalles.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^








http://www.wep.be/Uploads/Resized/1024x500/Spain-Sevilla.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://granadablogs.com/gr-arquitectos/files/2012/01/Avenida-de-la-Constituci%C3%B3n-de-Sevilla.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_pzYLUtopxiA/TIAESFLDLZI/AAAAAAAAe5c/VvqC73iQOXs/s1600/sevilla.jpg​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santander bank financial city (Boadilla del Monte, Madrid)*


Ciudad Grupo Santander por Banco Santander, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Laredo (Cantabria)*


Laredo-1 - Laredo 2010 por jesusmarialeon, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz, Andalucía)*


Arcos de la Frontera por Jose A. Bejarano, en Flickr


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Almería-Andalucía*

House of the Butterflies


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Royal Palace of El Pardo | Palacio Real de El Pardo
Near Madrid, Community of Madrid









Fachada Palacio de El Pardo por Enrique Garcia Polo, en Flickr.​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Millenium square in Valladolid (Castilla y León)*


Plaza del Milenio. Cupula. Valladolid. 03-06-2011 por José Salvador Alonso Domínguez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Guisando (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


Guisando (Avila) por Javi Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Night view of Bilbao:








Flickr, photo by Iñigo Escalante


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Night view of Caceres:









Flickr, photo by David Hernández Gómez


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farms in Province of Lugo *



A Mariña 2 by Lombo Gordo, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*



DelSur said:


>


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The church and the castle of Castrojeriz:









Flickr, photo by Jakub Skutecki


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the Monastery of Samos, Galicia:









Flickr, photo by Jakub Skutecki


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Fregenal de la Sierra (Badajoz, Extremadura)*


¡Olé...una plaza sin toros! por marathoniano, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calatrava la Nueva castle (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*


Calatrava la Nueva por molina09, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buendía (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*


Calavera por Alexandre Diz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Guggenheim Museum of Bilbao (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*


Museo Guggenheim por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Oña and its monastery:









FLickr, photo by CEDER Merindades


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Canyon of Ordesa in autumn:

>>>>>>








Flickr, photo by Piedra Alto Aragón


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The towers of the Peregrina Church, Pontevedra:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

An old forest in Alava, Pais Vasco:









Panoramio, photo by Juan PIXELECTA


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Medina Azahara palace (Córdoba, Andalucía)*


Salón de Abd al-Rahman III (Salón Rico) Medina Alzahara Córdoba por Turismo Andalucia, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A night view of the Gothic quarter of Barcelona:









Flickr, photo by Jordi Miralles


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mirambel (Teruel, Aragón)*


Mirambel - historisches Torhaus por Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obelisco Millennium, A Coruña*



Millenium by molineli, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Fragas del Eume:









Panoramio, photo by carlos olalla cano


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Itálica roman amphiteatre (Sevilla, Andalucía)*



Jujo said:


>


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pico de la Nieve (Gomera, Islas Canarias)*


Ruta: Roque de los Muchachos-Pico de la Nieve (18-08-12). Isla de la Palma. por Francisco Curbelo Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrigal de las Altas Torres (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


MADRIGAL de las ALTAS TORRES (ÁVILA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santa María de Lebeña (Cantabria)*


santa maria de lebeña (siglo X) - cantabria por michel h2, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vital Kutxa building in Vitoria (Álava, País Vasco)*


ARTE Y NATURALEZA por masaimanta, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma, Islas Canarias)*


Caldera de Taburiente por Andrew_dub_14, en Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Interior of the Church of Salvador, Ubeda:









Wikipedia, photo by Jose Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Yeste:









Source


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Market Santa Caterina, Barcelona








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=2955​*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Detail of the Romanesque Church of Santo Domingo in Soria:









Wikipedia, photo by Jose Luis Filpo Cabana


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sierra de Enmedio, Murcia:









Panoramio, photo by antonio_aguilera


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sierra de Guara (Huesca, Aragón)*


Sierra de Guara (Aragon/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Fallas de Valencia (Comunidad valenciana)*


Fallas de Valencia 2013 por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mérida roman aqueduct (Badajoz, Extremadura)*


Merida Extremadura por Augusta Emerita, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Argatxa Cave in Vizcaya:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Arganda historical train (Rivas Vaciamadrid, Madrid)*

1925 machine.


Laguna del Campillo (17) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Houses in Gijon (Asturias)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fountain and Royal Palace of Madrid, Campo del Moro*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hanging Houses, Cuenca (Castilla la Mancha)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cudillero (Asturias)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* La Ercina Lake (Asturias)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Covadonga in the mist (Asturias)*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Ermita del Santo, Valverde del Camino:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Nuevo Baztán Palace (Madrid)*


Nuevo Baztán (2) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Ermita del Santo, Valverde del Campo:


:lol: Si hay campo pero en este caso es "del Camino" :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ría de Bilbao (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*


[ Bilbao ] por hezur, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Biniaraix (Mallorca, Islas Baleares)*


biniaraix por CARLOS GUILLAMON, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Garganta Verde, Province of Cadiz. The person is marked with yellow circle:









Panoramio, photo by NachoBen


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Urriellu, Asturias*









By David Argüelles Fernández​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Alquezar Old Spanish town, Huesca
*








By David Allen Wizardgold​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Barcelona Port*









By Gabriel Noacco​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cascade in Tragacete (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*


Cascada del Molino de La Chorrera por Miguel Angel Jimenez Mancebo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vacarisses (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


La Torrota y Montserrat, Vacarisses (E) por Panoramyx, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santa Lucía del Trampal in Alcuéscar (Cáceres, Extremadura)*

Visigothic church (7th century).


01 Santa Lucía del Trampal. 11541 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Peña Cortada roman aqueduct (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana)*


chelva por xxjcaxx, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hells of Loja (Granada, Andalucía)*


Infiernos de Loja por Fernando N.P., en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Canencia (Madrid)*


Puente Canto en Canencia por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Church of Morón de la Frontera at nightfall:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Saldaña (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


Curioso edificio en Saldaña(Palencia) por alaejano58, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Uncastillo (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


Uncastillo por danizamo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pasaia (Guipuzcoa, País Vasco)*


pasaia-leso por P.Buffetaud, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ontinyent (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Ontinyent . por Carpinet., en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

beauty


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartagena (Murcia)*


22 Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones 9421 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cangas de Narcea (Asturias)*


El puente curvo. Cangas de Narcea. por Luis Argüelles, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cerc (Lleida, Catalunya)*


Alt Urgell landscape, Catalunya, Spain por lutzmeyer, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castilla la Mancha*


paisaje manchego por Rey Moro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Ampudia (Palencia, Castilla y León)*



Castillo de Ampudia / Ampudia Castle por OMA photo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Ucero (Soria, Castilla y León)*



Castillo de Ucero por Dani3D, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The ceiling of Basílica de la Virgen de los Desamparados, Valencia:









Flickr, photo by Dan


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Colomers (Lleida, Catalunya)*


Colomers panorámica por inaguatt, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lugo (Galicia)*


Lugo - Muralla romana por Juan Miguel Figueroa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Albánchez (Jaén, Andalucía)*


Albanchez por Mait Jüriado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dome of Santa María la Mayor Collegiate, Toro (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Cimborrio de la Colegiata. Toro por emeritense, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Stained glass inside Cathedral of Santa Maria de Regla, León (Castilla y León)*



León catedral 13 vidrieras por ferlomu, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sala Orive in the 16th century Palacio de los Villalones, Cordoba:









Flickr, photo by Juan Jose Ferres


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Catedral de León*



Pulcra leonina por Isidrolan, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Santa María del Naranco (Asturias)*




OVIEDO / Santa María del Naranco, Prerrománico Asturiano (25/04/2013) por Saúl Tuñon Loureda, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Calatañazor (Soria)
*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Montefrío (Granada)*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Patio del Museo de San Pio (Valencia)*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Catedral de Salamanca *



Que bonita es Salamanca =) por Martyta_sr, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Frigiliana (Málaga)
*



Frigiliana in Andalusia, Spain por hjhoeber2, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Osuna:









Source


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cabo de Formentor (Baleares)*



Cap de Formentor por Askanioff, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Teruel (Aragón)
*


Mudejar de Teruel por Charli52, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Puente sobre el rio Duero (Zamora)
*


Zamora, Puente romanico sobre el rio Duero por Lorenmart, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Los Yébenes (Toledo)
*


Los Yébenes - 16-02-2014 por DNS Fotografía (www.dnsfotografia.com), en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Fuente en El Escorial (Madrid)
*

Fuente antigua por Dragos V., en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Plaza Bib-Rambla (Granada)*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ciudad Encantada (Cuenca)*



Ciudad Encantada - Cuenca por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

* La Granja de San Ildefonso (Segovia)*


Les toits, palais royal de La Granja de San Ildefonso, province de Ségovie, Castille-Leon, Espagne. por byb64, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz)
*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lady of Elche in the National Archeology Museum (Madrid)*


Dama de Elche (Museo Arqueólogico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view from the town of Bornos:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Pozo de los Humos "The Well of the Fumes", Masueco (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


Bajar los humos por Jesus_l, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Macizo de la Mujer Muerta desde Segovia "Massif of Dead Woman from Segovia city" (Castilla y León)*


La mujer muerta por Julieta Portel, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carmona (Sevilla)*










http://autorretratodecarmona.blogspot.com.es/search/label/Enrique Moreno Iglesias


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Remains of Asmesnal Castle, Alfaraz de Sáyago (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Castillo Asmesnal Zamora 2 por Gaugamela, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Montealegre de Campos (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Un Castillo de Castilla * Montealegre de Campos (Valladolid) por jacilluch, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Benicassim (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Torre de San Vicente. Benicàssim por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ruidera lakes (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*


Lagunas de Ruidera-3 por J.Delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mazobre fall, Cardaño de Abajo, Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


Cascada de Mazobre, Palencia por legionense, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Duero/Douro river, Las Arribes, Pier of Rostro Beach, Aldeadávila de la Rivera (Salamanca, Castilla y León) - The opposite bank is Portugal*


El corazón de las arribes * El muelle de la playa del Rostro por jacilluch, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cantíl Lighthouse, Isla Cristina (Huelva, Andalucía)*



Isla Cristina por Stauromel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mayor Cape Lighthouse and Santander City (Cantabria)*



Hotel Real y Cabo Mayor por jgfabregas, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Benidorm (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*


No todo está construído... por edomingo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Too much photoshop but...

*Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz, Andalucía)*


The Power Of Love por Zú Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mequinenza (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


History of Aragon: Mequinenza, Aragon, Spain por lutzmeyer, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cala Sa Calobra, Mallorca:









Flickr, photo by PacoQT


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sierra Calderona and the Gulf of Valencia:









Flickr, photo by Josep - fotos


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Lagoon of Cullera:









Flickr, photo by Josep - fotos


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Playa del Silencio:









Flickr, photo by Josep - fotos


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Frutos Hermitage, Duratón Gorge, Burgomillodo, Carrascal del Río (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


El Priorato de San Frutos por jcbm39, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Laguna Negra (Black Lagoon), Vinuesa & Covaleda (Castilla y León)*


Laguna Negra de Soria (M) por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A night view of Caceres:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Peñafiel (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Castillo peñafiel 4 por tietzetoro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ruins of Santa María de Moreruela Monastery, Granja de Moreruela (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Monasterio de Santa María por nacho rojo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tabarca Island and its lighthouse, Santa Pola (Alacant/Alicante, Valencia)*


Tabarca por fausty72, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lighthouse of Cape Busto, Busto, Valdés (Asturias)*



CABO BUSTO Asturias Espagne por alainmuller, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Benavente chapel in Medina de Rioseco (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*










Seen in FB -> https://www.facebook.com/paraisoscastillaleon?fref=photo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pico Pass, Cuevas del Valle (Ávila, Castilla y León) - Prehistoric Road, you can still admire a Roman road from the second century BC. It was a main passage between the north and south of the Iberian Peninsula.*


SUBIDA AL PUERTO DEL PICO/ASCENT TO PEAK PORT por © ✿OLAYA✿ (◠‿◠), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa María Hermitage, Quintanilla de las Viñas, Mambrillas de Lara (Burgos, Castilla y León) - Seventh-century Visigothic Church*


Església antiquissima / Visigohic church por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Blanes (Girona, Catalunya)*


Un Atardecer... por sqrubio www.sergioqueiro.com, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mallos de Riglos (Huesca, Aragón)*


Mallos de Riglos por fredpanassac, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Manzanares el Real castle (Madrid)*


Castillo de los Mendoza en Manzanares el Real por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Roman Wall, Episcopal Palace (Gaudí) and Cathedral, Astorga (León, Castilla y León)*


Palacio episcopal / Episcopal Palace (Astorga) por isiltasuna, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Belmonte de Campos (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


Belmonte de Campos por José María Gallardo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Granada (Andalucía)*


Granada.......diez años sin tí, Carlos. por Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cabárceno (Cantábria)*


-PARQUE DE LA NATURALEZA DE CABARCENO- CANTABRIA 8137 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Guinea (El Hierro, Islas Canarias)*


_MG_6795 por JF Marrero, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sanlúcar de Barrameda (Cádiz, Andalucía)*


Patio del Palacio de los Duques de Medina Sidonia. Sanlúcar por Pedro y Sergio, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa de Mesa (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*


Yesería por leytol, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Town Hall, Mayor Square, Salamanca (Castilla y León)*


AYUNTAMIENTO PLAZA MAYOR - SALAMANCA 1 por ugarteconrado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pedraza (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Vista nevada de Pedraza desde el cementerio por Descubre Pueblos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ruins of castle, San Leonardo de Yagüe (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Invierno por de P. M., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Tiedra (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de Tiedra (Valladolid) por Amigos de los Castillos de Aragón, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aranjuez (Madrid)*


Plaza de la Mariblanca Y capilla de San Antonio por Luis García Jurado-Centurión, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cibeles fountain (Madrid)*

Where Real Madrid F.C. celebrates their victories. 


Plaza de Cibeles.- por José Luis Vega, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Neptuno fountain (Madrid)*

Where Atlético de Madrid F.C. celebrates their victories.


Madrid. Hotel Palace y Fuente de Neptuno por josemazcona, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Duero river, medieval aceña (watermill), Zamora (Castilla y León)*


Las otras aceñas por Anna Schwensen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Valdecorneja Castle, El Barco de Ávila (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


El Barco de Ávila por oscardodo, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Alquezar:









Panoramio, photo by VICMAEL


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Dunes near Trafalgar:









Flickr, photo by marathoniano


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Molina de Aragon:









Flickr, photo by marathoniano


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tobalina Valley, Ebro River, Valle de Tobalina Municipality (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Valle de Tobalina por Merindades, Sensaciones por Descubrir, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*O Bierzo region, Balboa (León, Castilla y León)*


Restaurante A Palloza - Balboa - León por V.Maza, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Arriluze lighthouse, Getxo, Neguri (Biscaia/Vizcaya, Euskadi)*



Faro_Puerto_Getxo por EuskadiTurismo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Higuer Lighthouse, Hondarribia (Gipuzkoa/Guipúzcoa, Euskadi)*









Panoramio, photo by iiu


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Arab baths in Ronda (Málaga, Andalucía)*


Bajo un cielo estrellado. / Under a starry sky. por Miguel Angel SGR, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pontevedra (Galicia)*


Pontevedra / Praza da Leña 2 por Manuel Bóo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ibiza (Islas Baleares)*


ibiza por Javier Melero Sebastián, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*



Jujo said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrambaud/11783277983/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113677497#post113677497


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Denia castle (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*


castillo denia por Andalus history, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Hipólito el Real Church, Támara de Campos (Palencia, Castilla y León) - Too many stones for 70 inhabitants in the village*


San Hipólito de Támara ( La Moza de Campos) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa María Cathedral, Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


catedral de ciudad rodrigo por juances, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Duques de Alburquerque Castle, Cuellar (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de Cuéllar, cárcel entre semana. por Cristian Cerezo Sanz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Fort house, Aldealseñor (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Torre Aldealseñor. por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aerial view of the Castle of Buitrago de Lozoya:









Flickr, photo by Castillos del Olvido


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The city walls of Coca:









Flickr, photo by Castillos del Olvido


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ribadesella (Asturias)*


Ribadesella por Neticola, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alange (Badajoz, Extremadura)*


Castillo de Alange por Marmotuca, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cervera volcano (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*


Crater, Caldera de Cervera. por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Fuente la Higuera palace (Bullas, Murcia)*


Palacete Fuente de la Higuera. Bullas. Murcia por PRINCIPEDESALINA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Fuensaldaña (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de Fuensaldaña por Diego Rayaces, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Granucillo de Vidriales (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de Granucillo de Vidriales por Luis G. Cabello, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Wall gate, Madrigal de las Altas Torres (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


MADRIGAL de las ALTAS TORRES (ÁVILA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Frías, village and castle (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Frías por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Belmonte medieval World Cup (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*

1-4 may.


Mundial Medieval en el Castillo de Belmonte por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aracena (Huelva, Andalucía)*


Aracena 04 por José María Gallardo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Desert convent in Calanda (Teruel, Aragón)*


El Convento del Desierto de Calanda por Hermes Almond Art, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Grajal de Campos (León, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de Grajal de Campos por Jesus Pajares Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Monzón de Campos (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


MONZÓN de CAMPOS (PALENCIA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Buen Amor (good Love) castle, Villanueva de Cañedo, Topas (Salamanca, Castilla y León) - Its name is because it was the residence of a bishop of Ávila and his lover, Teresa de las Cuevas. From this loving union were born four children.*


CASTILLO DEL BUEN AMOR -SALAMANCA por abuelamalia49, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casa Muntaner (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


Casa Muntaner 2. Mallorca 278, Barcelona por Godhay, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Manzanares el Real castle (Madrid)*


Castillo de los Mendoza en Manzanares el Real por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A stormy day in Gijon:









Panoramio, photo by Andrés “Analbor” Alvarez


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Andratx (Islas Baleares)*


Port Andratx, Sa Mola lighthouse... por Polimo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santo Domingo church (Soria, Castilla y León)*


00253 Iglesia de Santo Domingo (Soria) por anggarfer, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Pontón Dam, San Ildefonso o La Granja (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Embalse, La Granja (Segovia) por lennyclimb, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*La Muedra Dam, Vinuesa (Soria, Castilla y León) - The tower belonged to the parish church of the village of La Muedra, flooded by the construction of the dam.*


La Muedra por Paqui Ronda, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San José Dam, Castronuño (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


DUERO ... DOURO por titoalfredo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ucero river, El Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma (Soria, Castilla y León)*


El Burgo de Osma por Iabcstm, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pisuerga river, Valladolid (Castilla y León)*


EL RÍO PISUERGA QUE DISCURRE POR VALLADOLID Y LO SEPARA EN DOS PARTES. por marthinotf, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle and Quel village (La Rioja)*


QUEL 2 (RIOJA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Belchite (Zaragoza, Aragón)*


morada de almas por fusky, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*River Sil canyon, Ourense, Galicia*


Río Sil. Ribera Sacra por mayjes, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Encina Square, Ponferrada, León*









Plaza de la Encina, Ponferrada by mfcanseo, at Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Albarracín, Teruel*


Albarracín desde la muralla por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lanzarote (Islas Canarias)*


1-Imagen 515 por Gustavo Medina., en Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by Mikel Ortega


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by Potoka


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tera river, Galende (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


La belleza del Otoño. Río Tera en la desembocadura del Lago de Sanabria. // Do you remember?.The beauty of Autumn. Tera River at the mouth of Lake Sanabria por ANDROS images, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tormes river and romanesque bridge, El Barco de Ávila (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


puente en barco.jpg por Alvaro Jimenez., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Trueba river, Río Trueba, Espinosa de los Monteros (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Cascada el el alto Trueba por basajauntxo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Almodóvar del Río (Córdoba, Andalucía)*


ALMODÓVAR del RÍO (CÓRDOBA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Órbigo river and Vizana bridge, Alija del Infantado (León, Castilla y León)*


Puente La Vizana por polillo01, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pisuerga river, Olleros de Pisuerga (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


EL PISUERGA SALIENDO DEL CAÑON DE LA HORADADA por titoalfredo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uces river (Pozo de los humos), Masueco de la Ribera and Pereña de la Ribera (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


Pozo de los Humos por Madiw, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Guijosa, castle and village (Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha)*


GUIJOSA 2 (GUADALAJARA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Burgos cathedral (Castilla y León)*


Cimborrio de la catedral de Burgos por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Villena and its castle:









Flickr, photo by Francisco Esteve


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Old *chestnut trees* at the chestnut forest near El Tiemblo (Ávila prov.)









By R_Maxwell

https://www.flickr.com/photos/r_maxwell/sets/72157626274418668/with/10941725525/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

El Tiemblo is Ávila!

*Sagrada Familia (Barcelona, Catalunya)*


Upwards Sagrada por BillikenHawkeye, en Flickr


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

buho said:


> El Tiemblo is Ávila!


Fixed, thank you :tongue2:


*Artajona*, Navarre









http://www.turismo.navarra.es/esp/home/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Gredos range (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


Primavera en Gredos por jotaele25, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ruins of Colonia Clunia Sulpicia (Burgos, Castilla y León) - Clunia was capital of the Roman Empire during the brief reign of Emperor Galba -*


Clunia, Casa Taracena, siglos I - V d.C. por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ubiña massif from Cellón peak (León, Castilla y León) - The snowy mountain, Cellón peak, and lone peak on the left of the picture, Peña Ubiña , belonging to the province of León, the valleys and the mountain range on the right belong to Asturias*


LA CONQUISTA. El macizo de Ubiña y los Fontanes desde la Cumbre del Cellón 2029 m. // THE CONQUEST. The solid and Fontanes Ubiña from Cellon Summit 2029 m. por ANDROS images, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Olive groves (Jaén, Andalucía)*


Campos de Jaén por Jesus_l, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Santa María de Valdediós, Villaviciosa, Asturias


Santa María de Valdediós de Villaviciosa por samuelbarral, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mount Lobeira, Vilanova de Arousa, Galicia


(0124/14) Un banco y un árbol por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Castro-Urdiales, Cantabria


Castro Urdiales por Moleiro, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bocairent, Comunitat Valenciana


De regreso a casa por Carpinet., en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Columbretes islands (Comunidad Valenciana)*


Faro de Columbretes 2011 por toni.barbera, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Torrelaguna (Madrid)*


Plaza de la Montera de Torrelaguna por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cerrato region, Cevico de la Torre (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


Cerrato por alfonso benayas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Bejar Range, Cuerpo de Hombre (Body of man) river (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


puesta de sol en el paraiso Bejarahui por alvaroBejar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Salvador Church, Sepúlveda (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


El Salvador. Sepúlveda por Irantzu Arbaizagoitia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle and village, Alarcón (Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha)*


Castillo de las Altas Torres. Alarcón por emeritense, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Pico Urbión, between La Rioja and Castilla y León


Pico Urbión por nicoguillejesus, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Artikutza, near Oiartzun, Navarra


ARTIKUTZA por Frodo1007, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Zumaia, Euskadi (Basque Country)


Zumaia, Euskadi, Pays basque por thierry llansades, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Parador de León (hotel), Castilla y León


19_mayo por Rucamon, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Lorenzo del Escorial Monastery, Madrid


Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial por juanda021282, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Olive-trees in Granada, Andalucía


Grenade , Espagne ..olivers et Sierra Nevada .. por têteenlair, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Fields in Extremadura


Extremadura 010 por Routavelo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha


Sin título por microbio*, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Barcelona, Catalunya


La Diagonal por Fotourbana, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Valldemossa, Mallorca, Balearic Islands


La niebla quiere bajar por Jesus_l, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Geria, Lanzarote, Canary Islands


La luz anterior al atardecer por Annalisa Cattaneo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

San Juan fields, Moratalla, Murcia


Yellow line. por Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaragoza, Aragón


water tower perspective por Paulo Brandão, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Roman Bridge in Cercedo, Ourense, Galicia


Aquel viejo puente..... por .... belargcastel ...., en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Santa Catalina, Jaen:









Flickr, photo by José Jiménez Garrido


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Bridge over river Onyar, Girona, Catalunya


l'Onyar a Girona por Seracat, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Mayor Square, Burgos, Castilla y León


Plaza Mayor de Burgos por Picouso, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Peníscola, Castelló, Comunitat Valenciana


Peñíscola (Bajo Maestrazgo. Castellón de La Plana) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cares Gorge in Picos de Europa, Asturias/Castilla y León


Cycling Cares Gorge Picos de Europa por Edwinjones, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Villafáfila lagoons, Zamora, Castilla y León


Atardecer en Villafáfila Zamora // Sunset Villafáfila Zamora por ANDROS images, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Las Médulas (ancient roman mines), León, Castilla y León


Las entrañas de Las Medulas/The bowels of the Medulas por Yosanties, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Road near Alcañiz, in Teruel, Aragón


Llegando el frío a Teruel. por Joaquín Galindo MIlián, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Río Lobos Canyon, Ucero (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Vista de primavera por de P. M., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Curiel de Duero village and Peñafiel castle (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Curiel de Duero por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Requejo bridge (Pino bridge), Pino del Oro and Villadepera (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Puente de Pino (Zamora) por NinesR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Train, Sant Llorenç de Montgai, Camarasa (Lleida, Catalunya)*


Vista desde los picos de Montgai ( LLeida ) - View from the peaks of Montgai (Lleida) SPAIN ...on EXPLORE (30-10-2010) por Toni © Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tortosa (Tarragona, Catalunya)*


Tortosa at sunset por Marlis1, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Casita del Infante (San Lorenzo del Escorial, Madrid)*


Casita del Infante (18) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartagena-La Unión (Murcia)*


00092 memoria-olvido 16 por anggarfer, en Flickr


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*Santiago de Compostela*, Galicia










http://www.paaoeurope.org/es/sede.asp


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ruins, Nuestra Señora del Rosario church, uninhabited village of Villar de Matacabras (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


VILLAR DE MATACABRAS por ajcjgd, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa María la Real church, Sasamón (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Iglesia de Santa María la Real.Sasamón.Burgos. por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santiago church, Villafranca del Bierzo (León, Castilla y León)*


IGLESIA SANTIAGO VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO por J. ANTONIO RODRIGUEZ O., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Los Baños lagoon, Baños de Panticosa, Panticosa (Huesca, Aragón)*


The lake por Pilar Azaña Talán , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Nuestra Señora de la Asunción, Pisón de Castrejón, Castrejón de la Peña (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


PISON DE CASTREJÓN - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Esteban church, Salamanca (Castilla y León)*


Iglesia de San Esteban, Salamanca por Charli52; gracias > 1.000.000 de visitas; thanks, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*La Vera Cruz church, Segovia (Castilla y León)*


(091) The Templar Iglesia Vera Cruz (Church of the True Cross) Segovia, Spain por Joanot, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Vicaría bridge, Fuensanta reservoir, Yeste (Albacete, Castilla-La Mancha)*


PUENTE DE LA VICARIA / VICARIA’S BRIDGE por Mario...desde un lugar de Albacete, en Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vall de Pineta, Aragón*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ordesa National Park, Aragón*









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Barcelona (Catalunya)*


Four Columns por Said Tayar Segundo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*


SANTA LEOCADIA por fcsanjuan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Rabanera church, Soria (Castilla y León)*


San Juan de Rabanera (Soria) por salvador g de miguel, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'Hemisfèric, a 3-D Cinema* in València, Spain









Panoramio More photos by stanito


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Córdoba (Andalucía)*


Puente romano Córdoba por aguilera48, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alquézar (Huesca, Aragón)*


Alquezar por Charli52; gracias > 1.000.000 de visitas; thanks, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> Benidorm por Sergio HC, en Flickr


This one should be a banner.
I´m not very fond of Benidorm, but the picture´s great.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Degollación de San Juan Bautista church, Arganza, San Leonardo de Yagüe (Soria, Castilla y León)*


IGLESIA DE ARGANZA INVIERNO por de P. M., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Valladolid (Castilla y León)*


Nieve en Valladolid...(VIII) por Rod Casro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sanabria lake (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Lago de sanabria por larisa79, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Marbella (Málaga, Andalucia)*


Blue Hour @ Puerto Deportivo Marbella #2 :: HDR :: DRI por servalpe, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catedral-Basílica de Nuestra Señora del Pilar*, Saragosa (Zaragoza), Aragonija









Panoramio More photos by Carmen T.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuenca (Castilla la Mancha)*


Las Casas colgadas | Cuenca por alrojo09, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Plaza de la Villa (Major square), Arévalo (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


Plaza de la Villa (Arévalo) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Puentedey (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


Dos puentes por Iñaki Couceiro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Street, Castrillo de los Polvazares (León, Castilla y León)*


Castrillo de los Polvazares por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Roman Theatre, Cartagena (Comunidad de Murcia)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Cartagena - Wikipedia*



Teatro Romano de Cartagena por marathoniano, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plaza de la Virgen*, València

Plaza de la Virgen by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Valverde hermitage (Madrid)*


Ermita de Nuestra Señora de Valverde y palacio de los marqueses de Murillo por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Vicente de la Barquera (Cantabria)*


Sin título por olarreaga, en Flickr


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Añisclo canyon and Monte Perdido massif, Aragón








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/9682720982/in/photolist-fKCtBd-aDcM72-75k5mz-dtzsmb-cfUK3o-45gwwp-5pgqYH-eLz6Tq-aAezsD-a8PJgW-a8mAFn-iBRqiS-dfQUeR-bEzfHr-5J9zUw-d2CSUy-45g75Z-5PK93K-8D17MC-iFdg46-cevvTL-drtKcF-iK5cXt-fUNRbA-iRsg5T-hKSnmr-agnH4h-gyao8x-nEZhzZ-hyoLAU-cvUHRo-a8mCgg-gZ2Co3-d2Dubu-dMWUAN-bWTq3Z-7D2B5V-fNfJtf-tVQJV-4eA6ZV-a8mBJn-a8muNt-7z2i1n-acoK4m-a8mB1g-56Mq6s-a8mui6-hJuvhh-a8mBeP-aAhieN


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Isla de Tapia Lighthouse, Asturias:









Flickr, photo by jburzuri


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Peña Horadada Lighthouse, Cantabria:









Flickr, photo by jburzuri


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A landscape of Asturias:









Flickr, photo by jpazam


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saragossa* (Zaragoza), Aragonia









Panoramio More photos by Carmen T.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Valle de Valgrande, Astúrias*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Los Bedules, Astúrias*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Demués, Astúrias*









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A night view of the Church of Nuestra Señora de la Consolación in Umbrete, Province of Sevilla:









Panoramio, photo by rgutierrezgo


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Partial view of the City Hall of Sevilla:









Panoramio, photo by chaolopez


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Las Medulas, Province of Leon:









Panoramio, photo by Modfal


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Zamora at sunset:









Panoramio, photo by Modfal


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A night view of the Cathedral of Salamanca:









Panoramio, photo by Modfal


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa María la Mayor church, Villamuriel de Cerrato (Pâlencia, Castilla y León)*


Iglesia de Santa Maria la Mayor en Villamuriel de Cerrato (Palencia) por j cidon, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cepeda (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


690 por Juanjo Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Turégano (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Turégano por campese, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Almuñecar (Granada, Andalucía)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Almuñecar - Wikipedia
*



Almuñecar por malechuga, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El gran amor de Chopin, Valldemossa*, Baleari (Balearic)









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cáceres (Extremadura)*


Cáceres por ChanoSSE, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Miguel Gate, El Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Puerta de San Miguel (Burgo de Osma, Soria, Spain) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tordesillas (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Río Duero en Tordesillas, Valladolid por Diego Rayaces, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Quintos bridge, Santa Eulalia de Tábara/Granja de Moreruela (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Puente Quintos por Ana (Yera), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Alacant/Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Alicante/Alacant - Wikipedia*



Alacant/Alicante 4717 por FèlixGP, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio Real de Madrid*


Palacio Real, Madrid - España... [Explored]* por © Juan_de (ON - OFF), en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Peñafiel castle (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de Peñafiel por Picouso, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cathedrals beach (Lugo, Galicia)*


Cathedral Beach por Picouso, en Flickr


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Somewhere in Spain








http://ocio.lne.es/tv/noticias/nws-104883-la-nueva-caida-rey-convierte-trending-topic.html


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat* mountain a near the city of Barcelona, in Catalonia

Montserrat ( Catalunya ) 2007 by Hugo Miguel Carriço, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tietar valley (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


Valle del Tietar por Gallo Quirico, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mena Valley (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


panoramica peña por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Bierzo region (León, Castilla y León)*


*Viñedo Bierzo* por CANóNIGA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Sebastián castle, Cádiz (Andalucía)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Cádiz - Wikipedia
*


Castillo de San Sebastián (Serie) por F. Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo*, Castilla la Mancha

Toledo spain by mbtree76, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Menorca, Balearic Islands










From: Most beautiful places on Earth


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Formentera, Pitiusic Islands group, Balearic Islands 










Photo from: Most beautiful places on Earth


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ves valley (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


Ves valley in Natural Park of Fuentes Carrionas and Fuente Cobre-Montaña Palentina por elpaisajeperfecto.com, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Batuecas region (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


Las Batuecas-En ruta (4) por Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Navafría valley (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Valle de Navafría, Segovia. por antonioaragoneses, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Málaga (Andalucía)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Málaga - Wikipedia*




Málaga, vista general nocturna por Jomablanco, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Spain night*, Parador hotel (2)









Wikipedia


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Úbeda (Jaén, Andalucía)*


Plaza Vázquez de Molina - Úbeda por Juan de la Cruz Moreno Balboa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toros de Guisando-Guisando bulls (Ávila, Castilla y León)*


Toros de Guisando (2) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias (Valencia)*


l'Hemisfèric, Ciutat de les Arts i les Ciències (Valencia) por nacho bokeh, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Torete river valley (Soria, Castilla y León)*


Valle del rio Torete y atalaya Los Pilones por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Esgueva river valley (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


VALLE DE ESGUEVA por Alexandra Galiano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Truchillas river valley (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


Valle de la Cabrera por Paco Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle and Roman Theatre, Sagunt/Sagunto (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Sagunto/Sagunt - Wikipedia*



castell Sagunt por Piper..., en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Torimbia Beach (Asturias)*










Flickr Mauricio Herrero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Del Vigía Pier in Mazagón (Huelva)*










Flickr albaras


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Belmonte view (Cuenca)*










Flickr Angel Valencia Sanchez


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

In Galicia, Northwestern Spain












Photo from: Travelbook


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza (Saragossa)*, Feast of shops, a concert under the Stone Bridge









Panoramio More photos by Carmen T.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cathedral, Ávila (Castila y León)*


Ávila Cathedral east end por Lawrence OP, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cathedral and street, Burgos (Castilla y León)*


Burgos por [email protected]®©ãǿ►ðȅtǭǹȁðǿr◄©, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Door of cathedral, León (Castilla y León)*


Pórtico de la Catedral de León por Luciti, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Eivissa (Ibiza), wall and cathedral (Ibiza island, Balearic Islands)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Eivissa (Ibiza) - Wikipedia*



Ibiza cathedral by night por helenoftheways, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sabiote (Jaén, Andalucía)*


SABIOTE por Mariano Cencillo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Bosque de Béjar (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


El Bosque de Béjar por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Uncastillo in winter:









Flickr, photo by Miguel Pemán Samper


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Bardenas Reales, Navarra:









Flickr, photo by Miguel Pemán Samper


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

^^absolutely stunning photos.


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Waterfall In Orbaneja Del Castillo, Burgos, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/47716_1400143083540336_1796665295_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Valverde de la Vera (Cáceres, Extremadura)*


Niña jugando con el agua por vcastelo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tower, San Miguel church, Palencia (Castilla y León)*


Rally photo3 Palencia por Fernando Frontela, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Escuelas Mayores (University), Salamanca (Castilla y León)*


Universidad de Salamanca por marathoniano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Romanesque, San Esteban church, Segovia (Castilla y León)*


San Esteban por -=Pumarina=-, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Jaén (Andalucía)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Jaén - Wikipedia*



Jaen Cathedral (Andalusia, Spain) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cazorla (Jaén)*










Flickr Urugallu


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Hornos de Segura (Jaén)*










Flickr Eduardo S.G.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Segura de la Sierra (Jaén)*










Flickr María Jesús Moreno


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Granada cathedral*










Flickr Abariltur


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Málaga*










Flickr Robert Cross


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza Espagna, Sevilla - Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10325803_1444320349146000_688806266624761894_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Overlooking the Alhambra - Granada, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10274071_1444087935835908_7305774377136287864_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Pamplona, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1017758_1444321635812538_1643389772166203154_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Elciego, Alava:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cloister, San Juan de Duero church, Soria (Castilla y León)*


San Juan de Duero, arco sureste por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Baroque, University, Valladolid (Castilla y León)*


Fachada y Atrio de la Universidad (Valladolid) por Lumiago, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ruins of Santa María de Moreruela Monastery, Granja de Moreruela (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


zamora-Granja de Moreruela por Alberto Ramos C., en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Reales Alcazares of Seville.










Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

La Magdalena's Palace, Santander.










Photo from: wikipedia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Santa Cruz, Tenerife, Spain von Rick Ligthelm auf flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Córdoba (Andalucía)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Córdoba - Wikipedia
*



Foro Romano (Córdoba) por el_hoyfonta, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tenerife*









By me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Aqueduct of Segovia*, Iberian Peninsula

Aqueduto de Segóvia - Espanha by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*City of Culture of Galicia in Santiago de Compostela (A Coruña)*










Flickr Rubén Blanco


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Santo Domingo de la Calzada Cathedral (La Rioja)*










Flickr Abariltur


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Picos de Europa (Asturias)*










Flickr Tomás Suárez


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Riofrío palace (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Palacio Real de Riofrío por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sanctuary in Sorita (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Cruz cubierta del Santuario de la Virgen de la Balma. Sorita (Els Ports. Castelló de La Plana) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Monterrey Palace, Salamanca










Photo larger version: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...366_617039565059065_8413724588332462888_o.jpg

Photo from: wikipedia, seen at Spain Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Main square of Chinchón, Madrid
Plaza Mayor de Chinchón, Madrid.
Photo by Tuotraruta via Spain Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Citadel of Jaca, Huesca, Aragón.
La Ciudadela de Jaca, Huesca, Aragón.
Photo by Carlos.
Source/ Fuente: http://albertosolana.wordpress.com/2013/12/08/9-el-capitel-de-david-y-los-musicos/










smaller version: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...946_617027435060278_5993817300648873711_n.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Parish Church of the Savior, Carabias, Guadalajara.
Iglesia Parroquial del Salvador, Carabias, Guadalajara.
Photo by José Antonio Tolosa.
Source/ Fuente: http://arte-paisaje.blogspot.com.es/2011/08/carabias-guadalajara.html


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Wall and San Pedro Church, Ávila (Castilla y León)*


ÁVILA 2 por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Frías (Burgos, Castilla y León)*


FRÍAS 2 (BURGOS) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Valencia de Don Juan (León, Castilla y León)*


VALENCIA de DON JUAN 2 (LEÓN) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tinto Pier, Huelva (Andalucía)*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Huelva - Wikipedia*



Muelle del Tinto por martij27, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santoña (Cantabria)*


Plaza en Santoña por alma-81, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Romanesque bath (Girona, Catalunya)*


Baños Árabes de Girona por José Luis Luque, en Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Barrio de Sacramonte, Granada. Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/1240662_465134080297426_7582036476927987302_n.jpg








Photo by traveler.es


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Trujillo, Cáceres. Extremadura, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10313542_453767934767374_803134012072739525_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Catedral de segovia, Castilla y León, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10298770_451910668286434_1216065566000100610_n.jpg








Photo by Luis Valery


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Auditorio de Santa Cruz, Tenerife. Canary Islands, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10154028_439579936186174_4056305171455286857_n.jpg








Photo by Ondrej Huk


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Giralda and Cathedral, Sevilla. Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10171243_439244269553074_4775818099436489655_n.jpg








Photo by Domingo Leiva


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*La Granja, Segovia. Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1977446_427241654086669_276337643_n.jpg








Photo by Eduardo Gutierrez


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Gaztelugatxe, Basque Country, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1013781_417595365051298_1067253723_n.jpg








Photo by Pedro Jarque


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ainsa, Huesca. Aragon, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1044257_394400967370738_45022658_n.jpg








Photo by Luis SanMiguel


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Torre Telefónica, Montjuic, Barcelona, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/1453558_356863004457868_1941947286_n.jpg








Photo by Hessbeck Fotografix


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Valderredible Valley, Revilla de Pomar, Pomar de Valdivia (Palencia, Castilla y León)*


Valle de Valderredible, desde el Mirador de Valcabado por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mansions, Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*


In Ciudad Rodrigo - IMG_4875 por jim_traveller, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Medieval watchtower, Ayllón (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


AYLLÓN 05 por ponzoñosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Roman Theatre, Zaragoza*

*Series: Some of the oldest cities in Europe - Zaragoza - Wikipedia
*


El teatre romà de Saragossa II / The roman theatre of Zaragoza II por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Teruel cathedral (Aragón)*


Artesonado de la catedral de Teruel por Charli52; gracias > 1.000.000 de visitas; thanks, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cutlers's arch (makers and traders of knifes), Madrid.
Arco de cuchilleros, Madrid.
Photo by barrios de Madrid.net.
Source/Fuente: http://barriosdemadrid.net/fotografia/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

buho said:


> *Teruel cathedral (Aragón)*
> 
> 
> Artesonado de la catedral de Teruel por Charli52; gracias > 1.000.000 de visitas; thanks, en Flickr


This is GREATTTTTTT!!!!! the details of the design is very intricate, colorful and stunning!!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ And it's almost 700 years old! kay:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Guijosa and its castle at night:










See larger

Photo by Guadalajara España


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Peratallada (Girona, Catalunya)*


Peratallada por nicoguillejesus, en Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Puerta de Alcala, Madrid*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10426769_475969089213925_3528417955320982388_n.jpg








Photo by Luis Miguel Gutierrez Santos


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Tossa de Mar, Girona Catalonia, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10269463_475969619213872_6489042932947523552_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Monastery of Guadalupe, Cacéres / Extremadura*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/576169_128711943939643_1101739271_n.jpg








Photo by: Micheal Busselle


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Caves of Nerja, Málaga / Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/406183_129619790515525_466367021_n.jpg








Photo by: Caesar BH


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cádiz / Andalucia*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/418431_131933810284123_1313806956_n.jpg








Photo by: H Eisenreich


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Castillo de Colomares, Benalmadena-Málaga /Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/189468_132595453551292_1396850656_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Metropol Sevilla, Sevilla / Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/404024_134672780010226_2015530699_n.jpg








Photo by: Pixelin Pictures


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Vall de Nuria, Girona / Catalunya, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/246877_134673460010158_1606893258_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Playa de Cofete, Fuerteventura / Canary Islands, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/183646_135441906599980_1973309165_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cathedral, Murcia / Murcia, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/255244_136050749872429_1259404728_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Rello (Soria, Castilla y León)*


RELLO 3 (SORIA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Peñafiel (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*


Castillo de PEÑAFIEL 2 (VALLADOLID) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Puebla de Sanabria (Zamora, Castilla y León)*


PUEBLA de SANABRIA (ZAMORA) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

buho said:


> ^^ And it's almost 700 years old! kay:


wow that's really high quality, lasting design! :cheers: greatly preserved!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Plaza de España de Alcañiz 
Photo by: José Luis Mieza 
Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/reinante/4477336912


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Main Square of La Alberca, Sierra de Francia, Salamanca.
Plaza Mayor de la Alberca, Sierra de Francia, Salamanca.
Photo by Conde Negro.
Source/ Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_de_Francia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Butrón Castle, Vizcaya.
Castillo de Butrón, Vizcaya.
Photo by tOñO.
Source/ Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7253971


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Inside Spain: Cáceres, Estrella Gate from Púlpitos tower*


Vista de Cáceres desde la Torre de los Púlpitos por molay_1307, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: O Courel range, Lugo (Galicia)*


courel por luisVilanova, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Xurés range, Ourense (Galicia)*


Xures.6 por Ramón DB, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: O Candán range, Pontevedra (Galicia)*


Serra do Candan III por TeresalaLoba por TeresalaLoba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Da Capelada range, A Coruña (Galicia)*


Serra-da-Capelada por David Calvelo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*La Mussara (Tarragona, Catalunya)*


La Mussara ( foto irrepetible ) 6055 por RAFATZ, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cubes Square (Emilio Jiménez Millas Square), Madrid.
Plaza de Cubos (Plaza de Emilio Jiménez Millas), Madrid.

Photo by César Astudillo.
Source/ Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaza_de_los_Cubos#mediaviewer/Archivo:Square_cubes_at_Cubes_Square.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Córdoba mosque (Andalucía)*


Mosque-Cathedral of Córdoba por nacho bokeh, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia alcázar (Castilla y León)*


Alcazar de Segovia por nacho bokeh, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Consuegra (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*


five windmills and a castle in a row por nacho bokeh, en Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Palacio Real, Madrid. Comunidad de Madrid, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10389682_479835332160634_2974803769971931132_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ibiza (islas Es Vedrá y Es Vedranell). Balearic Islands, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10462443_477546519056182_8608767834394342459_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Córdoba. Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10371619_477546242389543_7338400234050934795_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ayuntamiento de Málaga, Máaga. Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10382849_473690762775091_7746295266542438120_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zumaia. Basque Country, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10294473_456709147806586_1877690049079580866_n.jpg








Photo by Javier Benitez


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cuenca. Castillo la Mancha, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10322752_453767648100736_2953656918727822774_n.jpg








Photo by José Manuel Lucio Campos


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Segovia / Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/1450092_367618113382357_1467964442_n.jpg








Photo by Marina Sorokina


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Montsant Range, Taragona (Catalonia)*


Arc infralateral o parheli a la Serra del Montsant por manelanzon, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Aliaga village and Las Lastras Range, Teruel (Aragón) - God created the world and then created Aliaga*



ALIAGA 2 (TERUEL) por castillerozaldívar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Penyagolosa Peak, Castelló/Castellón (Comunidad Valenciana)*



Penyagolosa por Sapo029, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Tramuntana Range, Majorca island (Islas Baleares)*


Serra de Tramuntana por _flowtation, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Citadel of the Alhambra, Granada:* Taken by me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Chirel castle, Martés Range, Valencia (Comunidad Valenciana )*


Castillo Chirel por fragoga, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Calar de la Sima Massif, Albacete (Castilla-La Mancha)*



calar de la sima por sanchez garcia, javier, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Aitana Range and Puig Campana peak, Alacant/Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana)*



Puig Campana y Aitana por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Atalaya Range (Región de Murcia)*



Sierra de la Atalaya por Juan Pedro Gómez-51, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cibeles Fountain, Madrid.
Fuente de Cibeles, Madrid.

Photo by José Barea via Spain Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Communications Palace of Madrid.
Palacio de Comunicaciones de Madrid.

Photo by Carlos Delgado via Spain Art & Architecture


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*València*

Sanjin1986photography by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City of Arts and Sciences*, València

Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poblats Maritims*, València

Sanjin1986photography by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poblats Maritims*, València

Sanjin1986photography by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Olvera, Cádiz / Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/65302_300152786795557_320769033_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Toledo, Castilla La Mancha, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1234403_551412724914040_1240504741_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Alhambra and Sierra Nevada, from the viewpoint of San Cristobal Granada, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10380308_10201972290814618_4568137230367967668_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Basilica del Pilar - River Ebro, Zaragoza. Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/1044648_10200164160092480_1417730233_n.jpg








photo credits to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Antoni Gaudi's Sagrada Familia - Ceiling, Barcelona, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/944742_599220453456157_1869811123_n.jpg








photo credit(s): Yen Baet Photography


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*España Plaza-Sevilla-España*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/1017023_10201882637573343_7233101430506807980_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owner


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Santiago de Compostela*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1528704_10201107983607478_773563057_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Baeza, Jáen / Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/484001_311602485650587_72417614_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza Mayor of Salamanca*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1939807_10152278181884427_1049394984_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza Zorrilla, Valladolid, España*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/1011300_10200154045399619_1972020970_n.jpg








photo credit: Leonardo Fabian Ochoa Andrade


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Valladolid, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1888447_1394899077443963_1706140816_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Albarracín village, community of Teruel, Aragon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1604838_602553563133289_708655949_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Gaudi's Casa Batlló, Barcelona, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1382425_759439877411022_8044336165195825802_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Mónsul beach, Gata Cape, Almería (Andalucía)*



Cala de Mónsul por juanmerkader, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Mágina range, Jaén (Andalucía)*



Sierra Mágina. Spain por SCAPES - JJ Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Mulhacén, Sierra Nevada Range, Granada (Andalucía) - The highest mountain of the Iberian Peninsula*



Mulhacen por allynhalley, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Cómpeta village and Almijara Range, Málaga (Andalucía)*



Pueblo&Sierra por maa[G]daa*, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Court of Lions, undergoing restoration, in the Alhambra, Granada:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Los Reales Range, Cádiz (Andalucía)*

Cádiz: 

Sierra de Los Reales por oselu13, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Aracena Range, Huelva (Andalucía)*

Huelva: 
S. de Aracena Puerto Moral-Zufre por Club del Caminante de Badajoz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Norte Range of Sevilla (Sierra Morena), Sevilla (Andalucía)*



Cazalla 2008 por El Mambo Taxi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Sierra Morena Range, Córdoba (Andalucía)*



Sierra Morena por SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Casares, Province of Málaga, Andalusia*



Casares Rocks by davidpemberton78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Casares, Province of Málaga, Andalusia*


Casares by granarturismo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*El Castell de Guadalest, Province of Alicante, Valencia*



Old village at Guadalest by Baz Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Polop de la Marina, Province of Alicante, Valencia*



Polop, Costa Blanca by Baz Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Agaete, Province of Las Palmas, Canary Islands*



Por Agaete by Nelso R. V., on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Hornachos Range, Badajoz (Extremadura)*



Sierra de Hornachos por Club del Caminante de Badajoz, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cordoba:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Jerte valley, Gredos Range, Cáceres (Extremadura)*



Valle de Jerte por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Montes de Toledo Range, Toledo (Castilla-La Mancha)*



Primavera..? por maroma, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Alcudia valley, Umbria de Alcudia Range and Madrona Range, Ciudad Real (Castilla-La Mancha)*



SOLANA DEL PINO (VALLE DE ALCUDIA) 1. por © ✿OLAYA✿ (◠‿◠), en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Teverga (Asturias)*


San Martín de Teverga por Habladorcito, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Plaza de la Escandalera, Oviedo (Asturias)









Street by Mariluz Rodriguez via flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Patio de Levies in Alcazar, Sevilla:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bejes (Cantabria)*










Flickr Toño Lábaru


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Lanzarote (Canary islands)*










Flickr Doug Wheller


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Punta Mujeres in Lanzarote (Canary islands)*










Flickr Andreas Weibel


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Toledo, Castile–La Mancha









Toledo, Spain by CameliaTWU via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Palau de la Música, Barcelona









Palau de la Música by Paulo Valdivieso via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Basilica del Pilar (Zaragoza)

Photo by: Nacho Grande


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The towers of the Churches of Santa María and San Martín, Uncastillo:









Flickr, photo by Miguel Pemán Samper


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Camprodon, Province of Girona, Catalonia*



The Guardian by the medieval bridge in Camprodon, Catalonia / Spain by JRJ., on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10441285_482382561905911_8084123276635832784_n.jpg








photo credit(s): Tropicopter.es


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Montainous Spain: Serranías del Alto Tajo (Alto Tajo ranges), Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha)*



Alto Tajo por cloning girl, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Guadarrama Range and Peñalara peak, Segovia (Castilla y León)*



Espejo de la sierra III por Al Sango, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: La Pedriza Place, Guadarrama Range, El Yelmo Peak (Madrid)*



La Pedriza - Madrid por PhotoGSuS, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Los Galayos peaks, Gredos Range, Ávila (Castilla y León)*

Ávila: 

subiendo a los galayos DSC_0363 copia r por tomas meson, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Lanos or Ocio, Alava:









Flickr, photo by Castillos del Olvido


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Puente de Monteolivete, Valencia










Puente de Monteolivete, Valencia by Stanislav Georgiev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

La Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, Valencia











Ciudad de las Artes y de las Ciencias |12 by Barbara Piancastelli via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

City of Arts and Science











Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias - Valencia by Frans Schouwenburg via flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*


Sunset over the Quadriga (4 Horses Roman Chariot) Sculptures on Banco Bilbao Vizcaya building viewed Bellas Artes Tower - Madrid Spain por mbell1975, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Bayona and its castle:









Flickr, photo by José González


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ses Illes, Menorca. Balearic Islands, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10390058_462105523933615_8162465324423699027_n.jpg








Photo by Brynnavon


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Feria de Abril, Sevilla. Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/1907989_454767544667413_3011385318332945188_n.jpg








Photo by Ayuntamiento Sevilla


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Consuegra. Castilla La Mancha, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1974979_445217238955777_2421459135007371448_n.jpg








Photo by Renato José López Baldó


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Giralda and Cathedral, Sevilla. Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10171243_439244269553074_4775818099436489655_n.jpg








Photo by Domingo Leiva


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Torre de Hercules, A Coruña. Galicia, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1601027_434103366733831_930330952_n.jpg








Photo by TravelNast


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Eivisa, Ibiza. Balearic Islands, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/1150423_426521244158710_505184332_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Bornos, Cádiz. Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/935983_376637289147106_2125544563_n.jpg








Photo by Frans Bouvy


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Tarragona, Catalonia, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1470064_360223097455192_1536934568_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cathedral Astorga, Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/1385288_350367778440724_1486646024_n.jpg








Photo by jl Cernadas


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Potes, Cantabria, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1395361_349901301820705_331902432_n.jpg








Photo by Max Rewinski


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Parque Natural Hoces del río Riaza, Montejo de la Vega, Castillo y Léon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/946009_345745372236298_524373996_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza Mayor, Zamora, Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/1385064_338352076308961_966977319_n.jpg








Photo by Marc


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Comillas (Cantabria)*


P8080091_r por gildas_29, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santiago de Compostela (Galicia)*


Primavera en Compostela por Picouso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Béjar and Gredos Ranges, Salamanca (Castilla y León)*



ilusiones por clueidea [ ON/OFF ], en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Córdoba, Andalusia









Aerial, Mezquita de Córdoba, Córdoba, España by James Gordon via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^









Catedral de Córdoba, España by James Gordon via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Toledo, Toledo










To the Cathedral of Toledo, Spain HDR by Marc via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

La Seu or Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma of Majorca.
La Seu o Catedral de Santa María de Palma de Mallorca.

photo smaller version shown










Photo by: Martin Kreutz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountainous Spain: Vizcodillo Peak, La Cabrera Range, Zamora (Castilla y León)*



El Vizcodillo/Vizcodiellu 2122m por Javi Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Santiago de Compostela, Santiago, Galicia









Santiago de Compostela by bernavazqueze via flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Minorca island, Spain*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/l/t1.0-9/10168093_1447219328856102_7744801451335970895_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zaragoza, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/1959421_1446278422283526_7615562919924563310_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Beautiful Segovia in Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10259451_1445826858995349_8895051150085223472_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Alcazar of Segovia Castle, Segovia - Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10251989_1444990415745660_294861415601304990_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza Zorrilla, Valladolid - Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10264541_1444321145812587_6709058979851814476_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zaragoza - Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10177329_1444320925812609_3593566045961435022_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10168093_1444280752483293_4430667065453561447_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nalon River, Asturias - Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10174798_1443805932530775_9069735641147445118_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Alcazar de Segovia, Spain*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1017740_1443716179206417_4239642988234585305_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sunset at Ibiza, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10150674_1443715755873126_8653769686182908582_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

djole13 said:


> *La Sagrada Familia* - Night Panoramic view
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i read that construction will be finished by 2026

this is a stunning church with very intricate details :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Llanes, Asturias


Tarde-noche en... by Chani_Luc, onFlickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alicante*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*León, Castilla y León*


Tormenta en la plaza mayor by jesusmn85, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cartagena, Murcia*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alcañiz, Aragón*









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Palencia, Palencia Province









20130929-Iglesia de Santa Eufemia de Cozuelos Olmos de Ojeda-_MG_7868 by jmpe2004 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Iglesia de San Salvador de Toro, Zamora










Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ibiza









Ibiza Town by cgt via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ibiza









sunset over ibiza by Falk Bayer via flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Solares, Cantabria*









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Alberca, Salamanca*









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Alava, Basque*









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castile and León, Segovia*









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Granja de San Ildefonso, Segovia*









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calvià, Baleari*









Panoramio More photos by ANTON CRUZ


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maroño, Álava*


MIRROR by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from Sagrada Familia Church in Barcelona*


Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by Askanioff, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cadaqués, Girona*


Cloudy sunset by Joanna pictures this, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Toledo*


Spain by nunoparada, on Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Los Narejos, Menor Sea (Region of Murcia)


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Los Narejos, Menor Sea (Region of Murcia)


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

La Manga del Mar Menor (Region of Murcia)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Church of Sant Francesc Convent in Santpedor

Photo by: David Closes Arquitecte via Spain Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Museum of Roman Art in Mérida.










Photo by Isidoro Merino.
Source/ Fuente: http://blogs.elpais.com/viajero-ast...de-la-arquitectura-española-del-siglo-xx.html via Spain Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Murals side of the main staircase of the Descalzas Reales of Madrid.










Photo by http://prensa.bbva.com/
Source/ Fuente: http://prensa.bbva.com/actualidad/n...-las-descalzas-reales__9882-22-c-65167__.html via Spain Art and Architcture


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pedraza square in Segovia*










Flickr Raúl A.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Olvera (Cádiz, Andalucía)*


Olvera (Cádiz) por Zú Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cantavieja (Teruel, Aragón)*


Cantavieja .1073 por XimoPons, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Benidorm, Valencia









Benidorm's lightning by Adrien Sifre via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Donostia/San Sebastián, Euskadi*



San Sebastián por Manuel Delgado Tenorio, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Toro, Zamora, Castilla y León*



Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor, Toro (Zamora, España) por ipomar47, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Granada, Andalucía*



_DSC2675 por Drumsara, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Morella, Castelló/Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana*



2012-8033 Morella Sexenni 2012 por Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Bárcena Mayor, Los Tojos, Cantabria*



Barcena Mayor, Calle la Franca por zamarro2009, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Vigo, Pontevedra, Galicia*



Vigo por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Baeza, Jaén, Andalucía*



CL "one small and hot street of baeza" por caese, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Santander, Cantabria*



Calle del Sol por lepotev, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Alacant/Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana*



La Explanada por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Urueña, Valladolid, Castilla y León*



Urueña, Valladolid - Spain por Fernando ST, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Pontevedra, Galicia*



PONTEVEDRA, Galicia. por Josercid, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Capileira, Granada, Andalucía*



Capileira, Sierra Nevada, Spain por cristianvitalariu, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Santuario de Ntra Sra de las Ermitas, Orense



















Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

KIO towers, Madrid.










Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Segovia Bridge, Madrid










Photo by Luis García.


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The "white villages", Zahara Sierra, Grazalema*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10441166_793373594029797_4761006117484903649_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cathedral, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10382632_787664491267374_6389074105139006244_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Girona, the "Spanish Florence"*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10155948_760404173993406_9101388788747823128_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Murcia, Spain*

http://img.spain.net/sites/default/files/murcia-spain.png








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Spring time Region of Murcia, Spain*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1656287_734712356562588_1290806267_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Valladolid*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/554716_684437768256714_410453850_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Playa de Buelna, Llanes. Asturias*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1237099_636427369724421_506177549_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Granada*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/994307_629395570427601_1555917230_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Burgos*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/933973_628521030515055_740463916_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Cliffs and beach, Langre. Cantabria, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/1146664_627031220664036_1034066589_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Avila, Castile-Leon*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/643993_622558431111315_1687630_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The great mosque of Cordoba*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1010602_604338766266615_1877878902_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Santiago de Compostela*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/431836_590695660964259_1511385768_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Seville*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/426575_541149292585563_1591869037_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Island of Tenerife*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/528830_533528926680933_238425803_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Palace Hotel in Madrid*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/550096_490491154318044_1611299510_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zaragoza*

http://www.my-world-travelguides.com/pics/zaragoza-spain.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Cáceres, Extremadura*



Cáceres. Callejeando III por José Luis Vega, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Madrid*



Nacimiento Monumental por Mugor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Alquézar, Huesca, Aragón*



Alquezar por Miguel Angel Barroso Lorenzo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Pedraza, Segovia, Castilla y León*



sin carteles por JavicMate, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Madrid*



Calle Serrano. Madrid por MADRID la ciudad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Oviedo, Asturias*



Culis Monumentalibus en la Calle Pelayo de Oviedo, Asturias, España. por RAYPORRES, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Málaga, Andalucía*



Calle Larios a las 08:00 por ToniMolero07, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Benidorm, Alacant/Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana*



Benidorm 2 por Mike Carter, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> Benidorm 2 por Mike Carter, en Flickr


Beautiful, modern Spanish city, and looks like Rio de Janeiro :applause: :cheers:


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

ARMONKIANS said:


> http://img.spain.net/sites/default/files/murcia-spain.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually Calp, in Alicante.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

ARMONKIANS said:


> https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10441166_793373594029797_4761006117484903649_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ This is Arcos de la Frontera also in Cádiz province, not Zahara de la Sierra










pueblos con encanto


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Madrid :heart:









DSC_8729.jpg by jojo nicdao via flcikr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The photographer says it is in Conchar, Andalusia









Valle de Lecrin by Paul Kelly via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ayós, Galicia









Campo de chuchameles by Angel Torres via flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catedral Sevilla*, Andalusia









Panoramio More photos by stanito


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra. Granada*, Andalusia









Panoramio More photos by stanito


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Oviedo (Asturias)*


_MG_9716 copia1 por jmriaran1, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Castrillo de los Polvazares, León, Castilla y León*



CASTRILLO DE LOS POLVAZARES-Calle 01 por ikimilikili-klik, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Murcia*



Murcia por cwasteson, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Plasencia, Cáceres, Extremadura*



Plasencia por fotocalvito, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Gijón, Asturias*



Calles de Gijón por Manuel Martin Vicente, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Park Güell in Barcelona*

Barcelona Park Güell by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ladder of the courtyard of College of St. Gregorio, Valladolid.

Photo by Jose Luis Filpo Cabana.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Peratallada, Gerona, Cataluña.

Photo by FRESH COCO.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Museum Mazonovoin the riverbed of the river Cabreira, Taramundi, Asturias.

Photo by Thinkstock.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Comillas, Cantabria*



Calles de Comillas por karpersa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets -León, Castilla y León*



Catedral de León (EXPLORE) por Giorkell, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Streets - Sepúlveda, Segovia, Castilla y León*



Calles de Sepulveda & Segovia por riosyvalles-2, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscape - Mar Menor, Los Urrutias, El Algar, Cartagena, Murcia Autonomous Community*



Los Urrutias por fjsantoyo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Moncayo Peak, Zaragoza Province, Aragon Autonomous Community*



El Moncayo por EME photo © ❀, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Finisterre Cape, A Coruña Province, Galicia Autonomous Community*



Fisterra et le cap Finisterre, Finisterre, province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. por byb64 (en voyage jusqu'en août ), en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Palau Nacional Barcelona









Palau Nacional Barcelona by Arne Bornheim via flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aitana mountain (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*


Cumbre de la cima Aitana por lagunadani, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Carranque roman mosaics (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*


Mosaico geométrico, Villa de Materno (Parque Arqueológico de Carranque) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Menor Sea, Lake of Mar Menor (Region of Murcia)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Dénia beachs and Montgó mount, Alacant/Alicante Province, Valencia Autonomous Community*



la serpiente por guela66 (Javi Matoses), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Hoya de Baza Region and La Sagra mountain, Granada Province, Andalusia Autonomous Community*



PAISAJE ESTEPARIO DE LA HOYA DE BAZA por Jose Angel Rodri*guez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes -Axarquía Region, Málaga Province, Andalusia Autonomous Community*



Érase un atarceder grabado a fuego!!! por eclogita, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Oyambre Natural Park, San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria Autonomous Community*



-PARQUE NATURAL DE OYAMBRE-SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA CANTABRIA 8239 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Zamora*, Tierra del Plan Comarca, Zamora Province, Castile and León









Panorámica de Zamora by Lorenmart, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Granada*, Vega de Granada Comarca, Granada Province, Andalusia









Granada vista do Alhambra by António Alfarroba, on Flickr.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Valencia Science Museum









L'Hemisfèric & Queen Sofia Palace of the Arts by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sant Jeroni, Montserrat*, Comarques of Anoia-Bajo Llobregat-Bages, Province of Barcelona, Catalonia









Montserrat by Tito García Niño, on Flickr.


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Arco de Santa María, Burgos. Castilla y León, Spain*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10492304_497613883716112_1470769758046939031_n.jpg








Photo by Mariluz Rodriguez Alvarez


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Puerto de Mogán, Gran Canaria. Canary Islands, Spain*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10562530_496837470460420_5220987207825836321_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Catedral de Toledo, Toledo. Castilla la Mancha, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10532607_496589480485219_5956063301509753399_o.jpg








Photo by Isaac Martin


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Málaga. Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/10497138_494839640660203_6919986673834857009_o.jpg








Photo by Carlos Saura


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Puente de Alcantara, Cáceres / Extremadura*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/614854_126231754187662_865175917_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Castillo de Javier, Javier / Aragón, Spain.*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/614348_140675562743281_1401888635_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Calella de Palafrugell, Girona / Catalunya, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/279381_140682502742587_797764325_o.jpg








Photo by: Jodri Arias


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Atocha railway station, Madrid / Comunidad de Madrid, Spain*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/277427_140865499390954_1230409506_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*La Herradura, Granada / Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/621112_140867329390771_1005618412_o.jpg








Photo by: Ariane van Wijk


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Valencia Opera House, Valencia / Comunidad Valenciana, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/300378_141039246040246_313218654_n.jpg








Photo by: Eric Rousset


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Catedral de la Encarnación, Málaga / Andalucía, Spain. Photo*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/524277_141305659346938_533917679_n.jpg








Photo by: José María Ruiz Aguilar


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Playa de Liencres, Liencres / Cantabria, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/552153_141307136013457_507441683_n.jpg








Photo by: Luis de la Fuente Sánchez


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Lagos de Covadonga, Cangas de Onís / Asturias, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/557443_141584035985767_1082829951_n.jpg








Photo by: Saúl Tuñón Loureda


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Siurana, Tarragona / Catalunya, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/415957_141584942652343_328753833_o.jpg








Photo by: Remco Stoffer


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Catedral de Astorga, Astorga / Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/255523_141585919318912_1152725429_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ayuntamiento (town hall) Pamplona / Navarra, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/418608_141731399304364_1952893388_n.jpg








Photo by: Jérome Cousin


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Salobreña, Granada / Andalucía, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t31.0-8/205008_141734242637413_1991388320_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao / Basque Country, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/376620_142906805853490_766472613_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Convento de San Marcos, Léon / Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/644599_143965812414256_786079933_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Castillo de Monterrey, Verín / Galicia, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t31.0-8/462571_144164889061015_694790424_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza del Rei, Barcelona / Catalunya, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/304636_144605835683587_1269925464_n.jpg?oh=556794065c9a66fea757180c2037478a&oe=544278EC&__gda__=1414467645_4be00bb93a424fef2f94fb1443dfe310








Photo by: Luc Mercelis


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Puerto de Ciutadella, Menorca / Balearic Islands, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/523124_144606522350185_438744061_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Railway station Canfranc, Huseca (not in use) / Aragón, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/485745_144644249013079_1790570854_n.jpg








Photo by: Benya Acame


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Valldemossa, Mallorca / Balearic Islands, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/v/t1.0-9/576925_144645285679642_844686005_n.jpg?oh=729de75d9b540ebf9e85b9dae48bd6d7&oe=5446CFEB&__gda__=1412799699_418b4aac61ef8eca2c79eb81cb2ee94a








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ruta el Cares, Poncebos, Picos de Europa / Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/614637_145003525643818_1780891910_o.jpg








Photo by: Mimmo Valenti


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza de la Constitucíon & Iglesia San Isidoro, Oviedo / Asturias, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/603345_145216705622500_604233204_n.jpg








Photo by: Ramón Durán


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza de Castilla, Madrid / Comunidad de Madrid, Spain*

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/402252_145217032289134_1662821484_n.jpg?oh=836a8f3611ce83e6decada457d5f0eab&oe=543FDDEB








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Arco de Triunfo, Barcelona / Catalunya, Spain.*

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/283108_146532302157607_58358069_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Embalse Conde de Guadalhorce, Málaga / Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/323475_146533438824160_1125508235_o.jpg








Photo By: Paco Herrero


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Museo de Prado, Madrid / Comunidad de Madrid, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/331003_146534098824094_1617974569_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Montefrio, Granada / Andalucía, Spain.*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31.0-8/220406_146534665490704_620949598_o.jpg








Photo by: Gerard van Rijswijk


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Altea, Alicante / Comunidad Valenciana, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/471211_146542092156628_1013967262_o.jpg








Photo by: Turismo Costa Blanca


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ermita del Rocío, Huelva / Andalucía, Spain.*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/560349_147126088764895_389378018_n.jpg








Photo by: Leo Ferrer


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Palacio de la Aljafería, Zaragoza / Aragón, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/247676_147542732056564_287971313_n.jpg








Photo by: César Angel


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/t1.0-9/534248_147543662056471_199700031_n.jpg?oh=26053f2e6115bacfb2d87fa255083cee&oe=5443C82C&__gda__=1413130594_acbfc3a870a2e37e20c53fb3f397889c








photo credit(s) by the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Plaza Mayor, Salamanca / Castilla y Léon, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/326417_148104658667038_57075909_o.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Olvera, Cádiz / Andalucía, Spain*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/483181_148106395333531_355966902_n.jpg








Photo by: Santi Mendiola


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Armonkians, take it easy!! All the pics are GREAT, but 57 pics in 2 hours?! There will be no more Spain to show!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Urriellu (Naranjo de Bulnes) Peak, Asturias Autonomous Community*



Urriellu Malhumorado por S l a w e k, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Cíes Islands, Pontevedra Province, Galicia Autonomous Community*



Islas Cíes por Pichardino, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Gratallops, Tarragona Province, Catalonia Autonomous Community*



Gratallops por esta_ahi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Albufera Lake, Valencia Province, Valencia Autonomous Community*



"Les casetes" por Pepelahuerta, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Barcelona









Barcelona - MEAM (Museu Europeu d'Art Modern) by jaime.silva via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

ARANJUEZ PALACIO REAL 004 MADRID by Jose Javier Martin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Spain Square, Sevilla, Andalucía.










Photo by Jeffreygardens.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Astún*, Canfranc, Jacetania Comarque, Huesca Province, Aragon









Panorámica de los Pirineos by Javmap, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Montañas del Fuego*, Timanfaya National Park, Tenerife, Province of Las Palmas, Canary Islands









Montañas del Fuego by Miguel Ángel Garc, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pontedeume and Cabanas*, Eume Comarque, Province of A Coruña, Galicia









Vigía en la Torre del Homenaje by Julieta Portel, on Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Las Tuerces place and La Horadada Canyon, Palencia Province, Castile & Leon Autonomous Community*



La Horadada, Tuerces por manuelfontaneda, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Cabañeros National Park, Ciudad Real Province, Castile-La Mancha Autonomous Community*



Cervos - P. N. Cabañeros por Jackie Ramalho, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - La Puebla de Cazalla, Seville Province, Andalusia Autonomous Community*



PANTANO DE LA PUEBLA DE CAZALLA por Miguel Pozo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Orduña Valley, Biscay Province, Basque Country Autonomous Community (The road from the slopes of the left runs through the territory of Álava Province and the picture is possibly taken in Burgos Province)*



Here comes the Spring por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovricico said:


> *Montañas del Fuego*, Timanfaya National Park, Tenerife, Province of Las Palmas, Canary Islands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovricico, this stunning landscape of Timanfaya is located on the island of Lanzarote ... Tenerife is another island and another province in the Canary Islands. Anyway, thank you very much


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Merindades Region, Burgos Province, Castile & Leon Autonomous Community*


Burgos, Paisaje de las Merindades por Lorenmart, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Burujón ravines, Toledo Province, Castile-La Mancha Autonomous Community*



barrancas de burujon por jccalvob, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Sa Calobra, Majorca Island, Balearic Islands Autonomous Community*



Sa Calobra (2 photos) - #1 por Philippe Haumesser Photographies, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Ripollés Region, Girona Province, Catalonia Autonomous Community*



PAISATGE - PAISAJE por beagle34, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Palacio de Cristal, Madrid









Visitando el Palacio de Cristal de El Retiro by Manuel M. V. via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Museo Guggenheim, Bilbao










Museo Guggenheim (Bilbao) - Guggenheim Museum (Bilbao - Spain) by Guillermo Viciano via flickr


(hmmm I also saw this Maman at Ottawa  )


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oratorio La Cartuja de Miraflores, Burgos, Castile and Leon Region.









Oratorio by Javier Díaz Barrera via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Gomera Island, Santa Cruz de Tenerife Province, Canary Islands Autonomous Community*


DSCF0987 por tounitoon, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - From Peña de Francia Peak, Salamanca Province, Castile & Leon Autonomous Community*



Peña de Francia por Lorenzo Lopez Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - From Olvera, Cádiz Province, Andalusia Autonomous Community*



Sin título por GeekCriiz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Júcar River Gorge, Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha Autonomous Community*



Paisaje de Cuenca por Miguel Angel Jimenez Mancebo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Landscapes - Adaja River and Serrota Range, Blacha, La Torre, Ávila Province, Castile & Leon Autonomous Commnity*


 Atardecer en Blacha  por rsg1949, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Last load of my Barcelona photo post









Gran Teatre del Liceu, Barcelona, Hugin panorama (equirectangular) by sfer via flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Marina Real de Valencia, edificio Veles e vents*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Panoramical view, Plaza Mayor of Cuenca*
by Juan Fernández García


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Historic City of Toledo (I) – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha - 8th to 16th centuries​*
*Toledo was founded by the Romans, served as the capital of the Visigothic Kingdom, was important in Muslim Spain and during the Reconquista, and briefly served as the capital of Spain. The city combines Christian, Muslim, and Jewish influences*



Toledo por lapidim, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Historic City of Toledo (II) – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha - 8th to 16th centuries​*
*Toledo was founded by the Romans, served as the capital of the Visigothic Kingdom, was important in Muslim Spain and during the Reconquista, and briefly served as the capital of Spain. The city combines Christian, Muslim, and Jewish influences*



Catedral de Toledo por Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Garajonay National Park (I) – La Gomera Island – Canary Islands – N/A​*
*The park is 70% covered by laurisilva or laurel forest, vegetation from the Tertiary period that disappeared from mainland Europe due to climate change, but had covered much of the southern continent.*


Roque Agando por Xindaan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Garajonay National Park (II) – La Gomera Island – Canary Islands – N/A​*
*The park is 70% covered by laurisilva or laurel forest, vegetation from the Tertiary period that disappeared from mainland Europe due to climate change, but had covered much of the southern continent.*



Bosque de Laurisilva en Garajonay - La Gomera, Islas Canarias por Andreas Weibel, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Catalan Concert Hall









Palau de la Música Catalana, the Catalan Concert Hall by Jiuguang Wang via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Old City of Salamanca (I) – Salamanca – Castile and Leon - 13th to 16th centuries​*
*Salamanca is important as a university city, as the University of Salamanca, founded in 1218, is the oldest in Spain and among the oldest in Europe. The city was first conquered by the Carthaginians in the 3rd century, and later ruled by the Romans and Moors. The city centre represents Romanesque, Gothic, Moorish, Renaissance, and Baroque architecture.*



Patio de las Escuelas, Salamanca por Pabloskygc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Old City of Salamanca (II) – Salamanca – Castile and Leon - 13th to 16th centuries​*
*Salamanca is important as a university city, as the University of Salamanca, founded in 1218, is the oldest in Spain and among the oldest in Europe. The city was first conquered by the Carthaginians in the 3rd century, and later ruled by the Romans and Moors. The city centre represents Romanesque, Gothic, Moorish, Renaissance, and Baroque architecture.*



Y llovía.. . llovía por abuelamalia49, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville (I) – Seville – Andalusia - 13th to 16th centuries​*
*The Alcázar was built during the Almohad dynasty that ruled southern Spain until the Reconquista. The cathedral dates to the 15th century and holds the tombs of Ferdinand III and Christopher Columbus. The Archivo (Archive) houses documents relating to the colonization of the Americas.*



SEVILLA TIENE UN COLOR ESPECIAL por Javier Picón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville (II) – Seville – Andalusia - 13th to 16th centuries​*
*The Alcázar was built during the Almohad dynasty that ruled southern Spain until the Reconquista. The cathedral dates to the 15th century and holds the tombs of Ferdinand III and Christopher Columbus. The Archivo (Archive) houses documents relating to the colonization of the Americas.*



Baths of Lady María de Padilla at Royal Alcazars of Sevilla - Seville Spain por mbell1975, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Toledo









Toledo 2 by Son of Groucho via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Formentor, Palma de Mallorca









Geology Lesson 1 by Son of Groucho via flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Madraza of Granada:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Alicante:









Flickr, photo by Andres Horrillo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gueirua beach (Asturias)*


Playa de Gueirua por Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Old Town of Cáceres (I) – Cáceres - Extremadura - 3rd to 15th centuries​*
*The old town combines Roman, Islamic, Northern Gothic, and Italian Renaissancearchitectural influences, including more than 30 Islamic towers*



Cáceres Medieval por carlos jm, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Old Town of Cáceres (II) – Cáceres - Extremadura - 3rd to 15th centuries​*
*The old town combines Roman, Islamic, Northern Gothic, and Italian Renaissancearchitectural influences, including more than 30 Islamic towers*



Cathedral – Catedral de Cáceres, Extremadura (Spain) por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Ibiza, Biodiversity and Culture (I) – Ibiza – Balearic Islands – N/A​*
*The coast of Ibiza is home to posidonia oceanica, a seagrass only found in the Mediterranean that supports a diverse coastal and marine ecosystem. The island also contains numerous Phoenician ruins, and the fortified and walled older portions of the city date to the 16th century.*



Ibiza 1 por Eloy Rodríguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Ibiza, Biodiversity and Culture (II) – Ibiza – Balearic Islands – N/A​*
*The coast of Ibiza is home to posidonia oceanica, a seagrass only found in the Mediterranean that supports a diverse coastal and marine ecosystem. The island also contains numerous Phoenician ruins, and the fortified and walled older portions of the city date to the 16th century.*



Posidonia. El Dado, Ibiza por M_Fdez, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Santa María de Oseira, Galicia Region









Monasterio de Santa Maria de Oseira, Galicia (9) by Jim Anzalone via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Pedro de Arlanza, Burgos









San Pedro de Arlanza by Patrick Dobeson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bilbao, Biscay Province









Bilbao 02 2008 by Arnim Schulz via flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sevilla*
By Massimo Greco


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Entrepeñas (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*


Embalse de Entrepeñas por ramon.vmorales, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Barrios de Luna (León, Castilla y León)*


UN lugar entre el cielo y la Tierra. Pantano de los Barrios de Luna. León por ANDROS images, en Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Medellín* _(Badajoz province, Extremadura)_.

The name "Medellín" might bring you memories of Colombia.
In fact, the Colombian city was named after this town in Extremadura.
The Medellín in Spain was not only the birthplace of Hernan Cortes (conqueror of Mexico), but also an Ancient Roman city.

And it keeps an Ancient Roman theatre, the second of Extremadura after the one in Merida. 
It´s smaller than those in Merida, Cartagena or Orange (France), but it´s ok anyway. 

The Roman theatre of Medellín has recently reopened. :banana: 



pichuneke said:


> http://www.regiondigital.com/notici...-el-fin-de-semana-del-festival-de-merida.html


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Metropol Parasol, Sevilla*


The Thing por Iulian Marcu, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Andalucia*


Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Spain von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Valencia Cathedral









Catedral by Elena Gabrielli via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Plaza Mayor, Salamanca









Plaza Mayor, em Salamanca by Paulo Guerra via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Malaga









Catedral de Málaga por la Noche by Jose Carlos Castro via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for today: Chinchon :applause:










and congratulations buho!!! :applause::cheers:

Chinchón, Madrid









007223 - Chinchón by M.Peinado vi flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Poblet Monastery (I) – Vimbodi – Catalonia - 12th and 13th centuries​*
*The monastery was founded by the Cistercians in 1151 and is one of the largest in Spain. It is associated with various royal families in medieval Spain, particularly the kings of Aragon. It is the burial place of Aragon monarchs Alfonso II, John I, John II, James I, Ferdinand I, and Peter IV.*



Santa Maria de Poblet - 05 por e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Poblet Monastery (II) – Vimbodi – Catalonia - 12th and 13th centuries​*
*The monastery was founded by the Cistercians in 1151 and is one of the largest in Spain. It is associated with various royal families in medieval Spain, particularly the kings of Aragon. It is the burial place of Aragon monarchs Alfonso II, John I, John II, James I, Ferdinand I, and Peter IV.*



Monasterio Poblet por Sal de plata 51, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Renaissance Monumental Ensembles of Úbeda and Baeza (I) – Province of Jaen –Andalusia - 16th century​*
*Renovations of the two towns in the 16th century were done under the emerging Renaissance style and are among the first examples of the style in Spain.*



Ubeda por Mario Inoportuno, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Renaissance Monumental Ensembles of Úbeda and Baeza (II) – Province of Jaen –Andalusia - 16th century​*
*Renovations of the two towns in the 16th century were done under the emerging Renaissance style and are among the first examples of the style in Spain.*


catedral de Baeza por Guervós (+1.000.000 de visitas/views), en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

hugodiekonig said:


> Banner for today: Chinchon :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot 

The original pic of the banner:


Chinchón en panorámica por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Albarracín (Teruel, Aragón)*


Albarracín (27) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Viacamp Castle – Viacamp y Litera/Viacamp i Lliterà – Huesca – Aragon*



Viacamp por juanmasjo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Espiel – Córdoba – Andalusia *



Espiel por M.P Fotografías, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Village – Mosqueruela – Teruel – Aragon *



Nº 19 Mosqueruela .P1030465 por XimoPons, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alhambra Palace Fortress, Granada*









Alhambra Palace Fortress in Granada, Spain by Magic Ketchup - Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santa Maria del Pi Church, Barcelona*










Santa Maria del Pi Church, Gothic Quarter, Center of the Old City of Barcelona, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Monastery of El Escorial, San Lorenzo, Madrid*









The Monastery of El Escorial, in the town of San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Tower of Hercules (I) – A Coruña – Galicia - 1st century *


*The Romans built this 55 metres (180 ft) lighthouse on a 57 metres (187 ft) rock to mark the entrance to the A Coruña harbour. It is the only fully preserved and functioning Roman lighthouse.*



Torre de Hércules por guillenperez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Tower of Hercules (II) – A Coruña – Galicia - 1st century *


*The Romans built this 55 metres (180 ft) lighthouse on a 57 metres (187 ft) rock to mark the entrance to the A Coruña harbour. It is the only fully preserved and functioning Roman lighthouse.*



Torre de Hércules por Juan Juanatey, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Cultural Landscape of the Serra de Tramuntana (I) – Majorca – Balearic Islands – N/A *


*The cultural landscape of Serra de Tramuntana on the north western coast of Majorca has been transformed by a millennia of agriculture involving water management devices such as agricultural terraces, interconnected water works -including water mills - and dry stone constructions and farms. This landscape revolves around farming units of feudal origins.*



per la Serra de Tramuntana por Llonguet, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Cultural Landscape of the Serra de Tramuntana (II) – Majorca – Balearic Islands – N/A *


*The cultural landscape of Serra de Tramuntana on the north western coast of Majorca has been transformed by a millennia of agriculture involving water management devices such as agricultural terraces, interconnected water works -including water mills - and dry stone constructions and farms. This landscape revolves around farming units of feudal origins.*



Deiá por Collin Key, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Medieval bridge – Hermisende – Zamora – Castile and Leon *


The Bridge over River Tuela por da*****rcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Domeño Fall – Domeño – Valencia – Comunidad Valenciana*



DOMEÑO por federag, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Medieval market – Agolada – Pontevedra – Galicia*



Mercado medieval de Agolada por Rumpelstinzen, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Heritage of Mercury. Almadén (Spain) and Idrija (Slovenia) (I) - Almadén – Castile-La Mancha (shared with Slovenia, the pictures correspond to the location in Spain) - 16 and 17th century*


*Almadén is an ancient (from Romant times to present day) mercury mining town with buildings relating to its mining history, including Retamar Castle, religious buildings, mining university and traditional dwellings.*



Desde las Entrañas de la Tierra (La Mina de Almadén) por Azogue, en Flickr ​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Heritage of Mercury. Almadén (Spain) and Idrija (Slovenia) (II) - Almadén – Castile-La Mancha (shared with Slovenia, the pictures correspond to the location in Spain) - 16 and 17th century*


*Almadén is an ancient (from Romant times to present day) mercury mining town with buildings relating to its mining history, including Retamar Castle, religious buildings, mining university and traditional dwellings.*



Almaden Patrimonio de la Humanidad por Azogue, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Cave of Altamira and Paleolithic Cave Art of Northern Spain (I) - Cantabria, Asturias, Basque Country - Prehistoric*


*The Cave of Altamira contains examples of cave painting from the Upper Paleolithic period, ranging from 35,000 to 11,000 BC. The original listing contained seventeen decorated caves. The caves are well-preserved because of their deep isolation from the external climate.*



Cave Paintings por GOC53, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*World Heritage Sites in Spain*​
*Cave of Altamira and Paleolithic Cave Art of Northern Spain (II) - Cantabria, Asturias, Basque Country - Prehistoric*


*The Cave of Altamira contains examples of cave painting from the Upper Paleolithic period, ranging from 35,000 to 11,000 BC. The original listing contained seventeen decorated caves. The caves are well-preserved because of their deep isolation from the external climate.*



La Covaciella por Argayu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Sesma – Navarre*


Sesma, Navarra por Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Old mine – Tharsis – Huelva – Andalusia*



MINA EN THARSIS ( Huelva ) por markel 2007, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Caloca Parish – Pesaguero – Cantabria*



Caloca (Cantabria) por cagiga, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Torla:









Flickr, photo by Santi Mendiola


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cathedral of Lugo:









Flickr, photo by Santi Mendiola


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The church and bridge of Villasandino:









Flickr, photo by Santi Mendiola


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Valley of Oñate:









Flickr, photo by Santi Mendiola


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ibiza









Ibiza and Formentera August and September 2011 by David Sim via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Olvera, Cadiz









Olvera by piet4ps via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Romanesque – Soto de Bureba – Quintanaélez - Burgos – Castile and Leon*


Iglesia de Soto de Bureba a los pies del Pan Pedrido por Proyecto TRINO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Atalaya – Badajoz – Extremadura*



atardecer por JuLuCar, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Tornamira castle – Oristà - Barcelona – Catalonia*


El castell de Tornamira / Tornamira castle por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape of Tus River – Yeste - Albacete – Castile-La Mancha*



Yeste Amaneciendo por Lifel-Mod, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Castilla Channel – Villanueva de San Mancio – Valladolid – Castile and Leon*


Puente sobre la esclusa nº7 por dnieper, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hoces del río Duratón (Segovia, Castilla y León)*


Hoces del Río Duratón (Segovia) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Skyline of Madrid at night:









Flickr, photo by Joose Martin


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cathedral of Leon:









Flickr, photo by Joose Martin


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Spanish architecture*

*1º Prehistory *

*Naveta d'es Tudons in Menorca (Illes Ballears) *










Flickr cristina rodriguez rodriguez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Casla – Segovia – Castile and Leon*




Casla por RAFAHEREDI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Village – Fontanarejo – Ciudad Real – Castile-La Mancha*



Puesta de Sol desde el Morro del Aguila 2 por el_hoyfonta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Viver – Castelló/Castellón – Comunidad Valenciana*



_A102009.jpg por PerezJimenez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Mañaria – Bizkaia/Vizcaya – Basque Country*



Mañaria por gorositto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Biel – Zaragoza – Aragon*



Biel... **Zaragoza** por jluissang, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castro de Baroña in A Coruña (Galicia)*










Flickr Abraham Blanco No ya


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Malaga









Nighttime Malaga Old Town, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Toledo









Toledo, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Alhambra Palace, Granada

Please scroll >>>









Alhambra Palace - Granada Spain (panorama) by Nathan Rupert via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Cala del Moraig – Benitatxell – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*



Cala del Moraig por Tvila, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Viguera – La Rioja*



La Rioja, Spain por philippe julien, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Valleseco – Gran Canaria Island – Canary Islands*



Valleseco, Gran Canaria - Barranco de la Virgen por GranCanaria.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Olvera - Cádiz – Andalusia*



Panorámica de Olvera por [email protected], en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Madarcos – Comunidad de Madrid*



Entre Cielo y Tierra por Wass2, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*2º Roman Period*

*Roman Theatre of Mérida in Badajoz (Extremadura)*










Flickr Javier Enjuto


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Peñalcázar ruins – Quiñonería – Soria – Castile and Leon*


Peñalcazar (Soria) por Cloudman87, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Zerain – Gipuzkoa – Basque Country*



Zerain por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Village – Carratraca – Málaga - Andalusia*



Carratraca por neverending story, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Vineyards – Cantallops - Girona – Catalonia*



Mas Cavalle, Cantallops -649 por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape from Pierzu Peak – Ponga - Asturias*



Pico Pierzu por nipitiri123, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Riotorto – Lugo – Galicia*



paisaje por carlos.da, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Renaissance bridge – Lantadilla – Palencia – Castile & Leon*



Lantadilla, puente por flordecampos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – San Pablo de los Montes – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*



DSCF6967 por difracto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Village – Sarroca de Bellera – Lleida – Catalonia*



Sarroca de Bellera por Elena Gracia Comas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape with castle – Pruna - Seville – Andalusia*


Pruna-CastilloHierro por El Pantera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Cendea de Olza/Oltza Zendea – Navarre *



La Colza de Olza por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Village – Hornachos – Badajoz – Extremadura*



Hornachos por efe Marimon, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Plaza Cardenal Belluga, Murcia*









Plaza Cardenal Belluga by Pedro J Pacheco via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mazarrón, Murcia*









Ciudad Encantada de Bolnuevo by Pedro J Pacheco via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mazarrón, Murcia*









Laguna Roja by Pedro J Pacheco via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Bohoyo Gorge – Bohoyo – Ávila – Castile and Leon*



Garganta de Bohoyo por lazancada, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Estancias Range landscape – Lúcar – Almería – Andalusia*



032 ALMANZORA Sierra de las Estancias por Miradas de Andalucía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Aquis Querquennis (Roman encampment) – Os Baños – Bande - Ourense – Galicia*



Aquis Querquennis. Baños de Bande. Galiza. 2013-4 por IES MANUEL GARCÍA BARROS A ESTRADA - PONTEVEDRA , en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Nuestra Señora de Jaraba Sanctuary – Jaraba – Zaragoza – Aragon*



Santuario de Ntra. Sra. de Jaraba por Julian Ocón , en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Village and medieval bridge – Valdelugueros – León – Castile and Leon*



Valdelugueros por Rosa y Rafa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Barcience castle – Barcience – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*



Castillo de Barcience II por Yil Dori, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Ruins of Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles de la Hoz Monastery – Sebúlcor – Segovia – Castile and Leon*



Monasterio de la Hoz. Sebúlcor (Segovia) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Escudo pass – Luena – Cantabria*



Puerto del Escudo (Cantabria) por Lumiago, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape with church – Montalbán – Teruel - Aragón*



Iglesia de Montalbán (Montalbán, Teruel) por Visitaragon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Carcabuey castle – Carcabuey – Córdoba – Andalusia*



Castillo de Carcabuey por Isidoro Hidalgo, en Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Leaving the Alcazar, Seville:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Fuente Victoria - Almería - Andalucia*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Natural Park Cabo de Gata- Níjar - Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Valmayor lake – Colmenarejo – Comunidad de Madrid*



Hora azul en Valmayor por [email protected]_, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape from Estrella castle – Teba – Málaga – Andalusia*



Embalse del Guadalteba desde el castillo de la Estrella por César Rubio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Almadenes canyon – Calasparra/Cieza – Murcia Region*



Cañón de los Almadenes por minube, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Ruins of L’Ocaive castle – Pedreguer – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*



El castellet de l’Olocaive (vigia del mediterrani) por .carleS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Susqueda reservoir – Susqueda – Girona - Catalonia*



Pantà de Susqueda por Pep Lopez, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Marbella, Malaga Province*











Streets Of Marbella by Pedro via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Plaza de Oriente, Madrid*











Plaza de Oriente viewed from Teatro Real by Docteur Christophe via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rupit i Pruit, Osona, Catalunia*











Seda by . SantiMB . via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Bisons – Villayón – Asturias*



Bisontes /European bisons / Bison bonasus por Diego Alvarez Lao, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Beach – Formentera Island – Balearic Islands*



FORMENTERA por sula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Ruins of Miraflores castle – Piedrabuena – Ciudad Real – Castile-La Mancha*



Puerta del castillo Miraflores por Mamen Leal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Negratín lake – Freila – Granada – Andalusia*



freila lake por jack james, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Octagonal hermitage – Ribeira de Piquín – Lugo - Galicia*



Martin por Tomás, en Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cathedral at El Puerto de Santa Maria:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palacios Nazaríes, Alhambra, Granada*











Alhambra de Granada by N i c o_ via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cola de Caballo, Ordesa, Aragon Region*











Cola de Caballo by Guillén Pérez via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Parque Ardales, Malaga Province*











Parque Ardales by N i c o_ via flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mozarabic architecture*

*Monastery of San Miguel de Escalada in León (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Miguel Angel


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Al-Andalus Architecture*

*Emiral and Califal architecture*

*The Mihrab of Mosque-Cathedral of Córdoba (Andalucía)*










Flickr Abariltur


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Taifa architecture*

*La Aljafería palace in Zaragoza (Aragón)*










Flickr Juanedc.com


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Castle – Montealegre de Campos – Valladolid – Castile and Leon*



Un castillo de Castilla * Montealegre de Campos (Valladolid) por Jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Charcos de Quesa (Grande river) – Quesa – Valencia – Comunidad Valenciana*



Charcos-de-Quesa por Dani Ramirez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Muriel Viejo – Soria – Castile and Leon*



MARCHA-0291 por Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape – Albiztur – Gipuzkoa – Basque Country*



ERLO-IZARRAITZ por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Castle and Santa Cecilia Hermitage – Odèn – Lleida – Catalonia*



1616 Ermita de Santa Cecilia, Oden, el Solsonés, Lleida por Ricard Gabarrús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lost corners of Spain – Landscape and village – Brañosera – Palencia – Castile and Leon*



Brañosera, Palencia por Diego Rayaces, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cordoba:









Panoramio, photo by Michael L Jiroch


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Blanes, Girona*











Blanes by Alex Alishevskikh via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tossa de Mar, Girona*











Villa Vella by Alex Alishevskikh via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Besalu, Girona*











Besalú by Alex Alishevskikh via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Montserrat Mountain , Bages, Anoia, Baix Llobregat, Barcelona*












Montserrat by Alex Alishevskikh via flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Almoravids and Almohads architecture*

*Atalaya Castle of Villena in Alicante (C. Valenciana)*










Flickr Francisco Esteve


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sierra del Aramo, Asturias*









Carlos Cabrera


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castilla channel – Valladolid – Castile and Leon*​

DE PUENTE A PUENTE por Alfredo Miguel Romero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Salburúa Park – Vitoria/Gasteiz – Basque Country*​



Ciervo en el parqe de Salburua / Deer in the park Salburua  por Angel Valencia Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle – Loarre – Huesca - Aragon*​


Noche en Loarre por Domingo Horcas, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> *LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
> *Holtzarte Bridge – Isaba – Navarre*​​




The Holtzarte Bridge is situated in France. Not so far away from Isaba but on the northern slope of the Pyrenees.​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> The Holtzarte Bridge is situated in France. Not so far away from Isaba but on the northern slope of the Pyrenees.


Viva_Bulgaria're absolutely right, although photography is of the official Basque Television (always as localist) and found a website that said that was located in Isaba, is located in the "French Navarre". 

Chapeau to you, Viva_Bulgaria, and thanks as always. :nuts:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Ruins of Santa María de Moreruela Monastery – Granja de Moreruela - Zamora – Castile and Leon*​


Monasterio de Santa María de Moreruela  por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
* Sobrellano Palace – Comillas - Cantabria*​


Palacio de Sobrellano por Flemming Kjemtrup Sørensen , en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
* Catedrais beach (Praia de Augas Santas) – Ribadeo – Lugo - Galicia*​


Playa de las Catedrales - Lugo por Garciamartín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
* Nuevo bridge – Ronda – Málaga - Andalusia*​


Puente Nuevo de Ronda por John LaMotte, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Nuestra Señora de la Valvanera Monastery – Anguiano – La Rioja*​


Valvanera por Mireya, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Courtyard – Infantado Palace – Guadalajara – Castile-La Mancha*​


Palacio del Infantado por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*San Julián de los Prados Church – Oviedo – Asturias*​


San Julián de los Prados, Asturias, Oviedo por Jana Moravcová, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cathedral - Mondoñedo – Lugo – Galicia*​


No me canso de mirarla por José Luis Zueras, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mudejar architecture*

*Utebo tower in Zaragoza (Aragón)*










Flickr Jesús María Martín


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Corunna, Galicia*











L'Hôtel de Ville, Praza de María Pita, La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle – Vélez Blanco – Almería –Andalusia*​


VÉLEZ BL (ALMERÍA) por MANUEL ZALDIVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Statue of Velázquez – The Prado Museum – Madrid*​


Velázquez y el Museo del Prado por Juan M. S., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Natural Monument Roque Nublo – Gran Canaria Island – Tejeda – Canary Islands*​
*The Natural Monument Roque Nublo (Cloudy Rock) is the symbol of the island of Gran Canaria. In the picture you can also see the Teide volcano on the island of Tenerife, the largest height of the Spanish geography.*



Una de mis mejores fotos de 2010 Atardecer y Mar de Nubes por El Coleccionista de Instantes, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cies Island, Pontevedra - Galicia *


- Hay muchas formas distintas de ser valiente by Tony M 86, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Old Cathedral – Gallo Tower – Salamanca – Castile and Leon*​


Torre del Gallo, Salamanca por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Madraza Palace (Old koranic university) – Inside – Granada – Andalusia*​


La Madraza de Granada por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> *LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
> *Madraza Palace (Old koranic university) – Inside – Granada – Andalusia*​
> 
> 
> La Madraza de Granada por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


WOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :drool: so stunning!!!!! the ornaments have very intricate designs!!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Village de San Andrés de Teixido, Enseada de San Andrés et Punta Robaliceira, Cedeira, A Coruña
*










Village de San Andrés de Teixido, Enseada de San Andrés et Punta Robaliceira, Cedeira, province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grand Royal Palace of La Granja de San Ildefonso, Segovia*











La façade de Juvarra vue depuis le haut de la Grande Cascade, palais royal de La Granja de San Ildefonso, province de Ségovie, Castille-Leon, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Andrés, Cedeira, A Coruña*











Falaises de l'enseada de San Andrés, Cedeira, province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cape Vilan, Tierra de Soneira, A Coruña*











Cap Vilán, Camariñas, Tierra de Soneira,province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Windmills in Cariño, A Coruña - Galicia*


Molinos by Antón Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle and hermitages – Guadalest – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*​


el castel de Guadalest  por Frits van den Dop, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Trinidad tower and Tardón tower – Alcaráz – Albacete –Castile-La Mancha*​


Alcaraz  por nachomarsan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Stones – Olite – Navarre*​


OLITE (4) NAVARRA por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

hugodiekonig said:


> WOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :drool: so stunning!!!!! the ornaments have very intricate designs!!!!


The Madraza is one more example of the "Art of Granada", epitomized possibly the Abencerrages hall of the Alhambra. 



The Sala de los Abencerrajes ~ Roof por Peter H, en Flickr

And also in the Alcazar Genil (Qasar al-Sayyid) ...



Qasar al-Sayyid (El Alcázar Genil) por Landahlauts, en Flickr

Or at the Cuarto Real (Royal Room) of Santo Domingo



ARQUITECTURA ARABE EN LA PENINSULA IBERICA por Xurxo Lobato, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baixo Miño, Pontevedra*











Baie de A Guarda, comarque du Baixo Miño, province de Pontevedra, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Logroño à Burgos, Burgos Province*











Champ de pavot en fleur sur la route reliant Logroño à Burgos, Province de Burgos, Castille-León, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santiago de Compostela, A Coruña*











Les toits de St Jacques de Compostelle, province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Poblet monastery – Vimbodí/Poblet - Tarragona – Catalonia*​


POBLET (TARRAGONA) y serie de 6 fotos por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Port of Málaga*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Sant Miquel Gate – Morella - Castelló/Castellón – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Morella puerta de San Miguel por Eduardo Manero, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Happy FIBA World Cup 2014 to España!!! 

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

May the best team win!!!!

This is an old photo (2007) of Palacio de los deportes de Madrid










Palacio de los deportes de Madrid by Rux via flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*San Miguel de Foces Church, Ibieca, Aragón*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Monistrol de Montserrat, Cataluña*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cova d'en Xoroi, Balearic Islands*


Cova d´en Xorio 04 by Cervusvir, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hondarribia, Basque Country*


L'embouchure de la Bidassoa et la vieille ville de Fontarrabie vues d'Hendaye, Guipuscoa, Pays basque, Espagne. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*0 DAYS 09 HOURS 39 MINUTES 00 SECONDS*












*Bilbao Arena, Bilbao, Province of Biscay, Spain*



> This 20,000 seat professional basketball stadium and sports centre is perched on a grassy outcrop, its veil of green painted steel 'leaves' hanging five metres beyond the world class arena inside.











Bilbao Arena & Sports Centre, Bilbao by Colt Group via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Night vision – El Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma – Soria – Castile and Leon*​
*In this small city of only 5000 inhabitants live the archaeological remains of the Celtiberic and Roman city of Uxama, the feudal city of Osma and the medieval burg (Burgo de Osma).*


Burgo de Osma  por Rubén Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Temple of Diana – Mérida – Badajoz – Extremadura*​
*The temple has attached one renaissance sixteenth century building* 


Atardecer en el Templo de Diana  por Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*The Glass-Ware of God, Grotto of Marvels – Aracena – Huelva – Andalusia*​
*This cave, the most extensive of the Iberian Peninsula, is located just inside the hill on which the small town of Aracena sits*


La Cristalería de Dios  por David, en Flickr
​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ciudadela (Menorca, Islas Baleares)*

Puerto de Ciudadela (Menorca) by Juanjo RS, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Roman Theatre Museum – Cartagena – Murcia*​
*Cathedral of Santa María la Vieja (St. Mary the Old). 13th century. It is built over part of the cavea of the Roman theater *


Museo Teatro Romano (Cartagena, Murcia, España) por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*El Capricho Park – Small Temple – Madrid – Comunidad de Madrid*​


El Capricho por Santacenero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Castillo Park – Castle remains – Soria – Castile and Leon*​


SORIA - Parque el Castillo_30 por robertasoriano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Huerto del Cura Park – Cactus garden – Elche/Elx – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Huerto del Cura por Simon, en Flickr​


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I was in Cudillero, in Asturias, last August.

Just one picture. It's amazing


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Torreón de Pinto (Pinto’s Tower) – Pinto – Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Also called Tower of Eboli, having been prison of the *Princess of Eboli


Torre de Éboli - Pinto (Madrid) por Rosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*San Felipe castle – Los Escullos, Níjar – Almería – Andalusia*​


Castillo de Los Escullos (Parque Natural de Cabo de Gata, Almería, Spain)  por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Bulevar Park – Light fountains – Jaén – Andalusia*​


Fuentes de luz  por Fernando Chico de Guzmán Corbellini, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*San Domingos de Bonaval Park – Santiago de Compostela – A Coruña – Galicia*​


High Noon at Parque San Domingos de Bonaval por Vjekoslav Bobić, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Sabatini Gardens – Madrid – Comunidad de Madrid*​


Jardines Sabatini. Calle Bailén. Madrid  por Madrid en Fotos, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Jevo said:


> It's not Yeres but Las Médulas


muchos gracias amigo :hug:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Salamanca*


Source: pai nosso


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canejan, Van d'Aran, Lleida*











L'extrem nord-occidental / Northwestern corne by SBA73 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coca castle, Coca, Segovia*











El castell de Coca / Coca castle by SBA73 via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barrio de la Juderia, Cordoba*











Portes infinites / Infinite doors by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Galeria de Orellán*











La galeria de Orellán / Here was a mountain by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa Coloma Church – Albendiego – Guadalajara – Castile-La Mancha*​


Albendiego 7 por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Roman Arch – Madinaceli – Soria – Castile and Leon*​


Medinaceli por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hercules Lighthouse , A Coruña - Galicia*


Torre de Hercules by Hermano-Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Paseo de la Isla Gardens – Castilfalé Archs – Burgos – Castile and Leon*​


Paseo de la Isla. Arcos de Castilfalé... por Lumiago, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Reial or Vivers Gardens – ¡Al agua! (To the water!) statue - Valencia – Comunidad Valenciana*​


El Agua - Jardín de los Viveros de Valencia por Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Aiete Park – Aiete Palace and Kulturetxea (House of Culture) – San Sebastián/Donostia – Basque Country*​


Aiete Kulturetxea 3 por DONOSTIA KULTURA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María Monastery – San Fiz, Monfero – A Coruña – Galicia*​


Monasterio de Monfero por Alberto I., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle – Clavijo – La Rioja*​


Castillo de Clavijo por cosgaya, en Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guadix, Andalusia*

Guadix - Las Cuevas by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santa Marina, Cordoba.
*










Santa Marina, Cordoba. by SBA73 via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Burgos Cathedral, Burgos*











La catedral de Burgos / Burgos cathedral by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bellver castle, Son Armadans, Palma, Balearic Islands*











Bellver des del sud / Bellver castle from the south by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ciutadella, Balearic Group of Islands*











El port de Ciutadella / The harbour of Ciutadella by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Ribalta Park – Obelisk - Castelló/Castellón – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Obelisco Parque Ribalta (Castellón) por J.Gargallo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Los Fueros Park – Teruel – Aragon*​


Nieve por Raquel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Jardí Botànic (Botanical Garden) – Barcelona – Catalonia*​


Jardí Botànic de Barcelona por a2b cat, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Canelobre Caves – Busot – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The caves are famous for a large vault of 70 m height similar in shape to a cathedral*


Cuevas de Canalobre 066 por Vincent Crown, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa Cristina de Lena Church – Ramirense Art, IXth century – Pola de Lena, Lena – Asturias*​


Santa Cristina de Lena por mercenario.one, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Román de los Montes (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Ayto. y Rollo (siglo XIV). San Román de los Montes. by kinnsand, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zamora Cathedral, Zamora*

(this is sooo amazing!!!!  )










Relicari de pedra / Stone reliquary by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Astorga Cathedral, Astorga, Leon*











La catedral d'Astorga / Astorga cathedral by SBA73 via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Castrelos Park – Vigo – Pontevedra - Galicia*​


El parque de mi recreo por Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Florida Park – Statue of Wynton Marsalis – Vitoria/Gasteiz – Basque Country*​


Wynton Marsalis y la Florida 2 por David Grisa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Campo Grande Park – La Fama Fountain – Valladolid – Castile and Leon*​


Fuente de la Fama ...Campo Grande (Valladolid) por Miguel Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Roman theatre and castle – Medellín – Badajoz – Extremadura*​


Teatro Romano Medellín por Tomás Mazón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Village – Tui – Pontevedra – Galicia*​
*The photograph was taken in Portugal, from the left bank of the river Miño/Minho*


Tuy por vasco rodrigues riobom, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sant Privat d'en Bas, Garrotxa, Girona*











San Privat d'en Bas by SBA73 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sant Feliu de Pallerols, Garrotxa, Girona*











Sant Feliu de Pallerols by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sta. Margarida Volcano, Garrotxa, Girona*











Volcà de Sta. Margarida / Catalan Volcano by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Castellar de n'Hug, Barcelona Province*











Castellar d'en Hug by SBA73 via flickr








​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*

Found in FB...










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152239781957583&set=p.10152239781957583&type=1&theater


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alameda, Valencia*


subir imagenes gratis


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Doramas Park – “Atis Tirma” monument – Las Palmas – Gran Canaria Island – Canary Islands*​


"Monumento Atis Tirma" Parque Doramas Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El Coleccionista de Instantes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Príncipe Park – Pond – Cáceres – Extremadura*​


Parque/Park por Carlos Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PARKS AND GARDENS OF SPAIN*​
*Taoro Park – Puerto de la Cruz – Tenerife Island – Canary Islands*​


The Parque Taoro, Puerto de La Cruz  por Phil Masters, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María la Coronada church – Medina Sidonia – Cádiz – Andalusia*​


Iglesia Mayor por arjegom, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Village – Martos – Jaén – Andalusia*​


Martos sunset ! por José Jiménez Garrido, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Granada*


Granada panorama by Warren Bodnaruk, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sierra de Armantes (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Sierra de Armantes (Calatayud/Aragon) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fuerteventura, Canary Islands*











die weite Ferne der Insel Fuerteventura Spain by dicau58 via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Medieval bridge – El Barco de Ávila – Ávila – Castile and Leon*​


puente medieval por gafiki, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Buen Amor (Good Love) castle – Topas – Salamanca – Castile and Leon*​


CASTILLO DEL BUEN AMOR -SALAMANCA por Amalia González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María Church – Oseja de Sajambre – León – Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de Oseja por Álvaro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María la Real Church – Tanes, Caso – Asturias*​


Colegiata de Tanes por Álvaro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle and Sanctuary – Caravaca de la Cruz – Murcia*​


  por daniel.espallardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Rabo de Buey-San Lázaro acueduct – Mérida – Badajoz – Extremadura*​


Acueducto de Rabo de Buey-San Lázaro por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Malpica castle – Malpica de Tajo – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Malpica de Tajo (Toledo) por Antonio Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Salto del Nervión (Burgos/Álava)*

Panoramica del salto y el valle del Nervión(13 fotos) by fjarribas, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Manzanares el Real (Madrid)*

Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de las Nieves (Manzanares el Real) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Village – Montoro – Córdoba – Andalusia*​


Pueblos de España por Antonio Calero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa Justa hermitage – Ubiarco, Santillana del Mar – Cantabria*​


temporal por José Miguel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Wall, Socorro Gate – Niebla – Huelva – Andalusia*​


Niebla (Huelva). Muralla. Puerta del Socorro por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Royal Walls – Autonomous City of Ceuta (North Africa)*​


 Murallas reales. por Natalia Castillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Pópulo Square – Baeza – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Plaza del Pópulo, Baeza PH por Javier Ruiz Olivera, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Los Bañales roman aqueduct (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Los Bañales by Guillermo García Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hita (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Hita (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monasterio del Escorial (Comunidad de Madrid)*


abantos miniatura por trocolin, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almenar (Soria, Castilla y León)*

Almenar (Soria) - Castillo by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Sant Oïsme castle – Baronia de Sant Oïsme, Camarasa – Lleida – Catalonia*​


La Baronia de Sant Oïsme - Estació d'Àger por Wenceslau Graus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Mocha Bridge, XVth century – Valdemaqueda – Comunidad de Madrid*​


Puente romano en Valdemaqueda por Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Stones – Peratallada – Girona – Catalonia*​


Peratallada (Explored #442) por Meino Mellink, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Los Mármoles (The marbres), ruins of Augustobriga – Bohonal de Ibor – Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Los Mármoles de noche por Mario Modesto Mata, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Berà Arch – Roda de Berà – Tarragona - Catalonia*​


Arc de Barà por Roberto AI, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ézaro cascade (A Coruña, Galicia)*

Cascada de Ezaro by s_eijas, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing Spain ! :drool:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga*









By me


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> *LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
> *Walls of Melilla la Vieja (Melilla the old) – Autonomous city of Melilla (North Africa)*​
> 
> 
> Melila la Vieja  por ssoler01, en Flickr​


Very beautiful photo of Melilla. There are few pictures which give a correct idea of the true extend of the old town's fortifications and this is one of them :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salt flats and Rock of Ifach (Calpe, Alicante)*












Las Salinas y el Peñón de Ifach. / Salt flats and Rock of Ifach (Calpe, Alicante, Spain). by Recesvintus via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zumaia, Basque County*











Flysch Zumaia by Beluso via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Miramar Palace, Gipuzkoa*











Palacio de Miramar by Beluso via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Getaria, Gipuzkoa*











Getaria by Beluso via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Leon, Province of Leon*










Plaza Mayor ( León) by Beluso via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle – Cuellar – Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Cuéllar, cárcel entre semana. por Cristian Cerezo Sanz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Dolmen of Menga (Wikipedia) – Antequera – Málaga - Andalusia*​


Cueva de Menga por Yolanda, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Porch, San Juan church – Moarves de Ojeda, Olmos de Ojeda – Palencia – Castile and Leon *​


332 - Portada - Iglesia San Juan - Moarves de Ojeda (Palencia) - Spain. por ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Roman Praetorian – Tarragona - Catalonia*​


Pretori, o Palau d'August, Castell de Pilat, Tarragona por MARIA ROSA FERRE ✿, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Nuestra Señora de los Reyes Church – Grijalba – Burgos – Castile and León*​


Iglesia encastillada de Grijalba (5) por Castillos del Olvido, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Pambre Castle – Pambre, Palas de Rei – Lugo – Galicia*​


Castillo de Pambre 2 por ROFY, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María la Real de Covadonga Basilica – Covadonga, Cangas de Onís – Asturias*​


Basílica de Covadonga por Fernando Torre Alonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Castle – Monterrei – Ourense – Galicia *​


Castelo de Monterrei por Robert Grant, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*San Miguel church – Corullón – León – Castile and Leon*​


El Bierzo. por fotocalvito, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Nogueirosa (or Andrade) castle – Pontedeume – A Coruña – Galicia*​


Castelo de Andrade por Jose Bello, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sanlúcar de Guadiana (Huelva, Andalucía)*

Do Castelo a Castillo by Di Gutti ([email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Flowers near the Beach of La Lanzada, Galicia:









Flickr, photo by Beluso


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mountains of Asturias*











Macizo de las Ubiñas by Mariluz Rodriguez via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arco de Santa María, Burgos*











Arco de Santa María by Mariluz Rodriguez via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Catedral de Santa María de Burgos, Burgos*



tags: cathedral , church









Catedral de Santa María de Burgos by Mariluz Rodriguez via flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Valladolid, Castile and Leon.









Típica Foto en Valladolid by Ivan Arribas on Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Granada cathedral (Andalucía)*

Catedral de Granada by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Sebastián (Guipuzcoa, País Vasco)*

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Nuestra Señora del Pilar Basilica, bridges and Ebro river – Zaragoza – Aragon*​


Zaragoza 3 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María do Campo Collegiate – A Coruña – Galicia*​


1050-Colegiata (Coruña) por Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Navarra Palace – Pamplona – Navarre*​


Pamplona - Palacio de Navarra por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santa María de la Redonda Cathedral – Logroño – La Rioja*​


Santa María de Logroño, contrapicado por Fernando Two Two, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Alcázar and trains – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*​


Toledo desde la torre del Palacio de Galiana por José Luis, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cuenca, Province of Cuenca*









Ruy D7k / Javier /


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lourenzá, Province of Lugo*









Julian Ocón


----------



## pichuneke (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ At first I thought it was *Úbeda, Jaen*

IMG_5515 by andresdevandelvira, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*De la Candelaria bulwark and El Carmen church – Cádiz – Andalusia*​


Cadiz Sea Walls por Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cathedral and Juan Sebastian Elcano training ship – Las Palmas de Gran Canaria – Canary Islands*​


Salida del Buque Escuela Juan Sebastián de Elcano de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria Islas Canarias España (10-03-2013). por El Coleccionista de Instantes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cathedral and statue of “La Regenta” – Oviedo – Asturias*​


Catedral de Oviedo por José Antonio Carretero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*El Fadrí tower and cathedral – Castelló/Castellón – Comunidad Valenciana*​


el fadrí  por Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cathedral – Zamora – Castile and Leon*​


Catedral zamorana por Eneas Pedro, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palma de Mallorca (Islas Baleares)*

Full Moon Over Palma by luisferrarino, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Spectacular image, especially with the "Blood Moon". :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Yeah, it's a very good pic!

*Siurana (Tarragona, Catalunya)*

Siurana by Adimatges, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cadaques, Girona*











beaches of Cadaques by Michele Ursino via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cadaques, Girona*











Cadaques by Michele Ursino via flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cathedral – Jaén – Andalusia*​


Catedral de Jaén por Francisco Barranco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Casas colgadas (Hanging houses) – Cuenca – Castile-La Mancha*​


Casas Colgadas (Cuenca) por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Old Cathedral – Vitoria/Gasteiz – Basque Country*​
*works of consolidation and rehabilitation today almost finished. These works inspired Ken Follett to write his novel "World Without End," sequel to "Pillars of the Earth"*


Santa María Cathedral in Gasteiz por Iker Merodio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cloister, College of San Gregorio – Valladolid – Castile and Leon*​
*National Museum of Sculpture in Spain*


Colegio San Gregorio. Museo Nacional de Escultura. Valladolid por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Cloister, Old Cathedral – Lleida – Catalonia*​


Claustre Seu Vella de Lleida por Albert Sater, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)*

Spain Madrid #spain #madrid #worldTravel #tourism #travel #beautiful #worldTour #photography #rt #photographs #photographer #ff #Summer #love #beautiful by sayedkassem, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Foz Arbayún (Navarra)*

Foz Arbayún (Navarra) by Gelert, el eterno aprendiz, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

A Coruña :

https://flic.kr/p/gmgDrh​

9358 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Artajona (Navarra)*

Artajona y su cerco by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lago Enol (Asturias)*

Lago Enol en Picos de Europa - Asturias, España by Zambeze72, on Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

*Caravaca de la Cruz (Región de Murcia)*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sant Miquel del Fai, Bigues i Riells, Barcelona*











Photo by Elmoianes.​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puente de la Ribera, Bilbao*











Source​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Casino de Llanes, Asturias*












Source​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Monasterio de Santa María la Real de Fitero, Navarra*











Photo by Eugenio Perez. ​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bardenas Reales, Navarra*











Bardenas Reales.Navarra by Miguel Ángel García via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palacio de Congresos y Auditorio Kursaal, San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa Province*










Hugo Mañez Tamariz via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Cristobal de la Laguna. Tenerife, Canary Islands*











San Cristobal de la Laguna. Tenerife. by Miguel Ángel García. via flickr​


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

https://flic.kr/p/ghFMsU​

9285 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

*Murcia's Cathedral and Episcopal Palace at Cardenal Belluga Square​* (Region of Murcia)


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cabo de Gata-Níjar Natural Park, Province of Almería*









Miguel Callejon


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torcal de Antequera, Province of Málaga*









Juanjo Ferres


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Viveiro, Province of Lugo*









Julian Ocón


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sigüenza, Province of Guadalajara*









Julian Ocón


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Calatañazor, Province of Soria*









Julian Ocón


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MADRID, GRAN VÍA*

Gran Vía de Madrid (España) by margalice, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ÁVILA, WALL*

Muralla de Ávila, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*FRAGUAS DO EUME PARK, A CORUÑA, GALICIA*

Parque de Fragas do Eume, A Coruña, Galicia, España by publikaccion.es, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*BLACK ARCHITECTURE, UMBRALEJO, GUADALAJARA, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA *

GUADALAJARA (ESPAÑA)ARQUITECTURA NEGRA UMBRALEJO by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*VILAFAMÉS CASTLE, CASTELLÓ, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

Castillos de España: VILLAFAMÉS (CASTELLÓN) by castillerozaldívar, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NATURAL PLACE OF THE GAITANES GORGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUCÍA*

Paraje Natural del Desfiladero De Los Gaitanes-Málaga-España by P.Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*OROZKO, BASQUE COUNTRY*

Caminando entre dinosaurios by JorgeDurango, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

DidacXavier said:


> *VILAFAMÉS CASTLE, CASTELLÓ, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*


I think this is a better photo from Vilafames. Gorgeous town, I must add.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Los Urros – Cantabria*​


Los Urros (sea level view) por Juan Carlos Ruiz San Millán, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Guadalest, Costa Blanca, Alicante Province*











The village of Guadalest, Costa Blanca, Spain by Baz Richardson via flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Honduras Pass – Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Puerto de Honduras. Hervás por Z-Pepito, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

ElSevillano22 said:


> SEVILLE
> 
> ​


This is an awesome shot!!!!! :bow::bow: any link to this photo? This is greaaaatttt!!! :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Caravaca de la Cruz, Murcia province*



Caravaca de la Cruz, Prov. Murcia by Aerial Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cillorigo, Rioja Alta Region – La Rioja*​


Al final del camino por Javier Badía , en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Los Pedroches valley Region - Córdoba – Andalusia*​


022 PEDROCHES Paisajes IV. La Dehesa por Miradas de Andalucía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Pedriza Area – Comunidad de Madrid*​


Atardecer en la Pedriza por Carmen, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Tajo River, Monfragüe Area – Cáceres – Extremadura*​


Monfrague por jose hidalgo peña, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Liébana Region – Cantabria*​


Liebana por Fernando Iniesta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Extinct volcanoes of Garrotxa Region, Olot – Girona - Catalonia*​


Volcà de Sta. Margarida / Catalan Volcano por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Oja River valley, Ezcaray Region – La Rioja*​


Valle de Ezcaray por Iñaki, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Area of Tabernas desert – Almería - Andalusia*​


Desierto por belcromagnon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Melero meander, Alagón river, Las Hurdes Region – Cáceres and Salamanca provinces – Extremadura / Castile and Leon*​


Las Hurdes. Meandro del Molero en el río Alagón. por torviscoso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Durangaldea/Duranguesado Region – Bizkaia – Basque Country *​


de regreso por jose ramon albizua, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Calatañazor - Soria - Castilla y León*










Flickr Jose Javier Martin Espartosa


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Frías - Burgos - Castilla y León*










Flickr Santi


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alberca - Salamanca - Castilla y León*










Flickr Turol Jones


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Miranda del Castañar - Salamanca - Castilla y León*










Flickr Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez

+1 










Flickr Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Urueña - Valladolid - Castilla y León*










Flickr pedruskis


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peñalba de Santiago - León - Castilla y León*










Flickr perlaroques


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Toro - Zamora - Castilla y León*










Flickr SBA73


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Medinaceli - Soria - Castilla y León*










Flickr Carlos Monteagudo Díaz-Crespo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Olvera, Cadiz province*



Olvera by campese, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Somewhere in Basque Country*



Arraba by Mimadeo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Venta De Retin*



Round and round by Siim Teller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cantonigròs waterfall, Cantonigròs, Barcelona Province*



Cantonigròs waterfall, Spain by Tieme Pool, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Teleno*



Tunel en la nieve. Teleno by monafiliel, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra de Aracena Region – Huelva - Andalusia*​


Un Paseo Por La Sierra De Huelva...003 por Alejandro Ramírez Sanz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Armantes range, Calatayud Region – Zaragoza - Aragon *​


Castillo Armantes 2 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Duratón gorge Area – Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


Rio Duratón por Aritz Morcillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Trevinca Massif, Sanabria Region – Zamora – Castile and Leon*​


Trevinca y peña Negra por Antonio Berciano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cíes Islands – Pontevedra – Galicia*​


Isla del Medio (Cies) por TeresalaLoba por TeresalaLoba, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ezcaray - La Rioja*










Flickr XABIER


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Córdoba - Andalucía*










Flickr Sergio Gomez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Morella - Castellón de la Plana - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Juan Carlos


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alto Tajo Region – Guadalajara – Castile-La Mancha*​


Mirador Alto Tajo por Juan Diego Mendoza Miranda, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Hornija river valley, Montes Torozos Region – Valladolid – Castile and Leon *​


Caminos por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Caldera de Taburiente Area – La Palma Island – Canary Islands*​


Caldera de Taburiente from Roque de Los Muchachos por Tom De Mulder, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Axarquía Region – Málaga – Andalusia*​


Reservoir La Viñuela. La Axarquía. Malaga por Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cap de la Nau (Nao Cape) Area – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Isla Descubridor desde Cabo de la Nao 1 por pmwd, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Plaça d'Espanya, Barcelona*



Barcelona - Plaça d'Espanya by M. Kafka, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palacio de Cristal, Madrid*



Palacio de Cristal - Retiro - Madrid by Garciamartín, on Flickr

​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Bridge and Church of San Antón – Bilbao – Basque Country*​


bilbo brilla por Paula Rey, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Santiago Church – Ciudad Real – Castile-La Mancha*​


Iglesia de Santiago (Ciudad Real) por ShockCR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Old University – Salamanca – Castile and Leon*​


Universidad, Salamanca, Spain por javi.velazquez, en Flickr​


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*Anllóns River, A Coruña, Galicia*

Muiños de Verdes by Uxío R (Fuera de onda), on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*TARIFA, CÁDIZ, ANDALUCÍA*

Isla de Tarifa y las dunas a la derecha by Chodaboy, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LANDSCAPE IN CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

CAMINO DE LA ERMITA by titoalfredo, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*AGÜERO CASTLE, CANTABRIA*

Castillo de Agüero. by dlmanrg, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*RIBADEO, LUGO, GALICIA*

mar antiguo EXPLORE by RaúlRuiz, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CASERIOS IN VALCARLOS, NAVARRA/NAFARROA*

CASERIOS DE VALCARLOS by titoalfredo, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*VINEYARDS IN LA RIOJA*

Otoño en La Rioja II // Autum at La Rioja II by pasotraspaso, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*FORMENTOR CAPE, MALLORCA, BALEARIC ISLANDS*

FORMENTOR by titoalfredo, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LIENGRES COAST, CANTABRIA*

La vida hace su trabajo EXPLORE frontpage by RaúlRuiz, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MÚRTIGAS RIVER, NEAR JABUGO, HUELVA, ANDALUCÍA*

Rio Múrtigas… donde nacen los Ents [Album: Paisajes de Andalucía] by Daniel Pérez Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR VALLE DE LAGO, ASTURIAS*

Valle de los lagos by Lluis i Vinyet, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MIRAMAR PALACE, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN, BASQUE COUNTRY*

Palacio Miramar ( Donosti ) by kirru11, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MADRID*

Madrid. Linea del cielo desde el puente de Segovia. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LANDSCAPE IN GALICIA*

Vestida de invierno by acativa, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MORE ASTURIAS*

Mirador de Las Cuevas by ribadeluis, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CLIFF OF THE GIANTS, TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS*

Acantilado de los Gigantes by daveldoorf, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SOLIVELLA WINDFARM, TARRAGONA, CATALUNYA*

Solivella 11,12,2011a by Pokelin1, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CONSUEGRA, TOLEDO, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA*

La Mancha by Luiz Felipe Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Somiedo Natural Park, Asturias:









Flickr, photo by Angel Torres


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Velez-Blanco, Andalucia:









Flickr, photo by Francisco Barranco


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Roncal Valley Region - Navarre*​


Valle del Roncal por Franc BS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Gontar Area, Sierra de Segura Region – Albacete – Castile-La Mancha*​


paisaje gontar casas de abajo  por julio garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Montuenga Area, Arcos de Jalón Region – Soria – Castile and Leon*​


Montuenga de Soria por Rafael Rodríguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Rice fields in the Ebro Delta and Montsiá massif, Montsiá Region – Tarragona – Catalonia*​


Serra de Montsià i arrossar por Josep Torta , en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Priego Area, Alcarria region – Cuenca – Castile-La Mancha*​
*This place is the gateway to the mountainous region of Serranía Alta *


Puerta a la Serrania Alta por justino bordallo, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mouro lighthouse (Cantabria)*

Faros de Mouro y Cabo Mayor / 0872DSC by Rafael González de Riancho (Lunada) / Rafa Rianch, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ribadavia (Ourense, Galicia)*

Soportales. by RobertoHerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Las Puertas del Infierno (Gates of hell) Area, Serranía Alta Region - Cuenca – Castile-La Mancha*​


Fuertescusa_0054 por jgckiko, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Zuia valley, Cuadrilla de Zuia/Zuiako Kuadrilla Region – Álava/Araba – Basque Country*​


Bonito día de primavera por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*El Carche Area, Altiplano Region – Region de Murcia*​


Pimavera en el Carche por Jose Luis Miñano Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Autilla del Pino Area, Tierra de Campos Region – Palencia – Castile and Leon*​


¡Cómo me gusta Castilla! por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Grande lagoon of Gredos Range, El Barco de Ávila-Piedrahita region – Ávila – Castile and Leon*​


Laguna Grande de Gredos. por www.pujades.net, en Flickr​


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Catedral de Toledo*

Catedral de Toledo HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Setenil de las Bodegas, Cádiz *

Setenil de las Bodegas Andalucía España Spain Europa Europe Mundo World by juliachocis, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hoces del río Duratón, Segovia 
*

Panorámica Hoces del Duratón by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Baños de doña María de Padilla*
*Reales Alcázares de* *Sevilla*
url=https://flic.kr/p/oSmLtw]







[/url]Bassin des Jardins de l'Alcazar by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Monte Montgó en Jávea, Alicante*


Con la boina puesta by Vicente de Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Urkulu Natural Park, Debagoiena Region – Gipuzkoa – Basque Country*​


Urkulu 3 por Jon Saez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Tozal de Mallata Area, Sobrarbe Region – Huesca – Aragon*​
*In the hollows of the rock there are paleolithic paintings, assuming that are prehistoric sanctuaries*


Tozal de Mallata por Miguel Angel Barroso Lorenzo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*A Paradanta Region – Pontevedra – Galicia*​


Eolicas na Paradanta por TeresalaLoba por TeresalaLoba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Area of San Vicente pass, La Jara Region – Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*​


Puerto de San Vicente por Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Area of Gañidoira pass, Terra Chá Region – Lugo – Galicia*​


Frío na Gañidoira por Miguel Lagoa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Area of Miel river-Capitán gorge, Campo de Gibraltar Region – Cádiz – Andalucia*​


Landscape from the sweat por Nukamari, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sierra Mágina, Jaen Province*



Sierra Mágina by Carhove, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Plan, Pyrenees Aragones, Plan, Huesca*



Punta Llosal y Peña de la Una en Basa de la Mora by Alejandro Cárdaba Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rio Miño en Ribeira Sacra, Santa Marina, Ourense (Orense)*



Rio Miño en Ribeira Sacra by freakyman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto de Navacerrada, Madrid*




Paseo helado | Navacerrada - 24-01-2014 by DNS Fotografía (www.dnsfotografia.com), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lago de la Cueva, Saliencia, Asturias*


Colores Somedanos by Miguel Ramos Barros, on Flickr













​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Wall – Ávila – Castile and Leon*​


Muralla de Ávila (Explore) por José Francisco Pujazón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Detail, Infantado Palace – Guadalajara – Castile-La Mancha*​


Palacio del Infantado por Orkidea White, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Dome of cathedral – Teruel – Aragón*​


Catedral de Teruel por fallrod , en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Watch of the Church of La Peregrina – Pontevedra – Galicia*​


Reloj Peregrina por fran eirin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LARGE AND SMALL JEWELS OF SPAIN THROUGH STUNNING PICTURES*​
*Torre del Oro (Gold Tower) – Sevilla – Andalusia*​


Gold Tower of Sevilla por arka 76, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tossa de Mar (Girona, Catalunya)*

Tossa de Mar by julian-oa, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Puerto (Pass) of Tarna, Caso Council – Asturias*​
*Asturias side*


 Puerto de Tarna por  jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Portillo (small pass) of Lunada, Merindades Region – Burgos – Castile and Leon*​
*Burgos side*


lunada (burgos)2 por Jesus Fernando chusoart, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Puerto (Pass) de Opakua, Cuadrilla de Salvatierra/Aguraingo Kuadrilla Region – Álava/Araba – Basque Country*​


2009-10-24 - Bayo desde el puerto de Opakua por Oscar Abad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Collado Jermoso, Montaña Oriental Region – León – Castile and Leon*​


LA RUTA DE LA SEDA // The Silk Road por ANDROS images, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES AND NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Las Calderas de Neila, Demanda Region – Burgos – Castile and Leon*​


Las calderas de Neila. Sierra de la Demanda Burgos // Neila boilers. Burgos Sierra Demand por ANDROS images, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Patones de Arriba (Madrid)*

Patones de Arriba by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Onda (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Onda (Castellón) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The castle of Baños de Encina, Andalucia:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Another jewel of the Province of Jaen, Alcala la Real:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Miravet – Tarragona - Catalonia*​


1572 Iglesia vieja y rio Ebro, Miravet, Tarragona por Ricard Gabarrús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Tazones, Villaviciosa – Asturias*​


Tazones por Iñigo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Albarracín – Teruel – Aragon*​


Rincón de Albarracín por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Deià – Majorca Island – Balearic Islands*​


Deiá (Mallorca) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Vallibona – Castelló/Castellón – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Vallibona (España) por Gildela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Lastres – Asturias*​


PUERTO DE LASTRES por Amalia González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Pampaneira (and Bubión … and Capileira) – Granada - Andalusia*​


vista desde Pampaneira por Pepe Rodríguez Cordon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Pedraza – Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


CONCIERTO DE LAS VELAS PEDRAZA 2013 6830 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Torrecilla en Cameros – La Rioja*​



IMG02304-20110216-1343 por La Rioja Turismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Peníscola/Peñíscola – Castelló/Castellón – Comunidad Valenciana*​


CASTILLO DE PEÑISCOLA por Fausto Gutiérrez González, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Burgos Cathedral, Burgos*



Burgos Cathedral – Catedral de Burgos HDR 6 by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Castillo de Olmillos de Sasamón, Burgos*



Castillo de Olmillos de Sasamón.Burgos. by Miguel. (respenda), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santiago de Tudela, Burgos*



Burgos, Santiago de Tudela 004 by Lorenmart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Burgos Cathedral*



'La Catedral encantada' en La Noche Blanca de Burgos by Lumiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sierra de Partacua in the Spanish Pyrenees:









Flickr, photo by Ricardo Sanz Lezcano


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Olvera, Cadiz*




2014-06-30_0016 near Olvera Spain-sm by Shastonian666, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alhambra Palace Fortress , Alhambra, Granada*



Alhambra Palace Fortress in Granada, Spain by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ inside



Alhambra Palace Fortress in Granada, Spain by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Malaga, Malaga*




20141024-DSCF2061 by andyjphillips, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ a rock formation at Malaga



20141023-DSCF1975 by andyjphillips, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Relative to previous posts, these are more of Alhambra Fortress in Granada



Alhambra Palace Fortress in Granada, Spain by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more


Alhambra Palace Fortress in Granada, Spain by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ last photo for Alhambra Fortress



Alhambra Palace Fortress in Granada, Spain by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

hugodiekonig said:


> *Malaga, Malaga*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Albaicín quarter in Granada :cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Paseando por San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria*

Paseando por San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria (C - 566) by Miguel-Angel Lavin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Palacio de Sobrellano, Comillas, Cantabria*

Palacio de Sobrellano, Comillas, Cantabria by Miguel-Angel Lavin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahía de Santander by Miguel-Angel Lavin, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Nerja Beach from Balcon de Europa*

*Nerja, Costa del Sol, Malaga, Andalusia*

*Nerja (Playa de Calahonda), Costa del Sol*
Photo by Me

Source: Photobucket (oradude23 account)


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Templo de Debod*

*Madrid*

DSC_0153 by oradude23, on Flickr
*Templo de Debod, Madrid
*


Source: Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Salamanca*

Salamanca, Salamanca, renaciente maravilla, académica palanca de mi visión de Castilla (Unamuno) by Jose Luis Mieza Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Toledo*

*Toledo, Castille Y Leon
*
DSC_0822 by oradude23, on Flickr
*Primate Cathedral of Toledo, Toledo, Castille Y Leon*

Photo by Me


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Montserrat*

*Montserrat, Catalunya*

DSC_0012 by oradude23, on Flickr

Photo by Me


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Santiago de Compostela*

Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela by Rubinho1, on Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Getxo, Basque Country.









aixerrota mill in Getxo with silky water by Mikel Martinez de Osaba on Flickr.​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Zaloa Village, Basque Country.










Zaloa village in Orozko by Mikel Martinez de Osaba on Flickr.​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Daroca – Zaragoza - Aragon*​


DAROCA 2 (ZARAGOZA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*A Pobra de Navia, Navia de Suarna – Lugo - Galicia*​


Ponte Vella na Pobra de Navia-Navia de Suarna por Turgalicia Turismo Galicia, en Flickr​


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Madrid*

*Madrid*

DSC_0005 by oradude23, on Flickr
*Puerta del Sol, Madrid
*
Photo by Me


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Madrid*

*Madrid*

DSC_0019 by oradude23, on Flickr
*Plaza Mayor, Madrid
*
Photo by Me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Santo Domingo de la Calzada - La Rioja*​


Santo Domingo de la Calzada por Jandinski, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Mojacar - Almería - Andalusia*​


Mojacar por manuel motos diaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*El Castell de Guadalest - Alacant/Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Guadalest por Miskis, en Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ribadavia, Ourense*

Ribadavia_Iglesia de Santiago by juanbdj, on Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the Cathedral of Segovia:








Panoramio, photo by [email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*San Vicente de la Sonsierra - La Rioja*​


De pueblo a pueblo por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Ochagavía/Otsagabia - Navarre*​


Ochagavía II por Cova Almendros, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Moarves de Ojeda, Olmos de Ojeda - Palencia - Castile and Leon*​


Moarves de Ojeda (Palencia) 1 -jul'08 por Fernando López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Aísa - Huesca - Aragon*​


De paso por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARMING VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Alarcón - Cuenca - Castile-La mancha*​


alarcón por Amalia González, en Flickr​


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Metropol Parasol, Seville*

Metropol Parasol – Seville Plaza, Plaza de la Encarnacion by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

CATHEDRAL IN BARCELONA
270/365 by kriegundliebe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

268/365 by kriegundliebe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid
Madrid by Jousterr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Buitrago de Lozoya
Buitrago de Lozoya by Miguel Díaz (Mad-King), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Palacio de Telecomunicaciones.
Palacio de Telecomunicaciones. by Oskitar73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid
Madrid by congabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Tajo de Peñas Blancas (Peñas Blancas gorge), Muela Range – Región de Murcia*​


Tajo de Peñas blancas por Alberto Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*On the road from Posada de Valdeón to Caín, Picos de Europa Range - León – Castile and Leon*​


Picos De Europa por Louis Vest, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Volcanoes from Roque de los Muchachos – La Palma Island – Canary Islands*​


Volcanes y cielo / Volcanoes and Sky por Miquel González Page, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Pas Valley from Estacas de Trueba pass – Cantabria*​


Postales pasiegas por Varorevilla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Castillo d’Acher peak (in the middle) from Aspe peak, Pyrenees – Huesca - Aragon*​


Castillo de Acher desde el pico Aspe por Ricardo Sanz Lezcano, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Buendía, Cuenca*




IMG_6839 Landscape(Castilla la Mancha-Dam Buendia) - Seen On Explore - 2014-05-05 # 206 by jaro-es, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bardenas Reales, Navarra*




Bardenas Reales, Navarra. Octubre_2014_2 by MSB.Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cap de Formentor, Balearic Islands*



Mallorca - Serra de Tramuntana - Formentor by M. Kafka, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sta Marina, Galicia*




Rio Miño en Ribeira Sacra by freakyman, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lierganes, Cantabria*




Liérganes by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Liencres, Cantabria*




La Picota by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*San Martín Church and San Rafael Convent (Zaragoza)*

Iglesia + convento by Iñaki Couceiro, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Añisclo Canyon, Pyrenees - Huesca – Aragon*​


Cañón de Añisclo Agosto 2013 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Os Ancares Region - Lugo – Galicia*​


Tonalidades de Os Ancares por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Source of Cuervo River – Cuenca – Castile-La Mancha*​


Frente al cuervo... por Juan Diego Mendoza Miranda, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*La Bureba Region from Obarenes Mounts - Burgos – Castile and Leon*​


La Bureba desde el Portillo de Busto por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*La Hermida Gorge, Picos de Europa Range – Cantabria*​


La Hermida por Alberto López Navarro, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Nervión Waterfall (Burgos in Castilla y León - Araba in Euskadi)*










Flickr Raul Lopez


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Barcelona
Let there be light... by Israel DeAlba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Puerto de Alicante
Puerto de Alicante by wwdenia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Puente de Rande
Puente de Rande by Luis Diaz Devesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuatro Torres Business Area
Cuatro Torres Business Area by J.Lago, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Bilbao Sunset
New Bilbao Sunset by Alesfra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seville (Espana) Plaza de Espana
Seville (Espana) Plaza de Espana by memo52foto, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Madrid*

*Gran Via, Madrid*

DSC_0149 by oradude23, on Flickr

Photo by Me


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Madrid*

*Plaza de Espana, Madrid*

DSC_0131 by oradude23, on Flickr

Photo by Me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Doñana National and Natural Park – Huelva, Sevilla and Cádiz provinces – Andalusia*​


Parc naturel de Donana . Espagne por PACHA23, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Pisquerra place, Comunity of Bárdenas Reales - Navarre*​


Piskerra  por Guillermo García Delgado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Mounts of León – León – Castile and Leon*​


montes de leon por marian villasol, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Moncayo Peak – Zaragoza – Aragon*​


Nocturna del Moncayo por Ricardo Sanz Lezcano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Roque Nublo – Gran Canaria Island – Canary Islands*​


Gran Canaria - Roque Nublo-3 por Andy McGarry, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Catedral de San Antolin, Palencia, Palencia Province*



Catedral de San Antolin.Palencia. by Miguel. (respenda), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aviñante de la Peña, Palencia*




Aviñante de la Peña.Palencia. by Miguel. (respenda), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Real Monasterio Santa María de Poblet, Vimbodí, Conca de Barberá (Tarragona)*




298 - Interior Iglesia - Real Monasterio Santa María de Poblet - Vimbodí - Conca de Barberá (Tarragona) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iglesia de San Juan Bautista, Guardo, Palencia*




Iglesia de San Juan Bautista.Guardo.Palencia. Explore. by Miguel. (respenda), on Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mérida*

Puente Romano de Mérida (Badajoz).España. by FJcuenca, on Flickr​


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 26, 2013)

Gaudi's Masterpiece. La Sagrada Familia by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peñalba de Manzanedo*.
*Burgos province*_, Castile & Leon_.


*Wikipedia*: Manzanedo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao*




ABDUCTION by Rober1000x, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao*



Puppy [EXPLORED - 20/08/2014] by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arenas de Barcelona*




Arenas de Barcelona, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Calahorra Tower, Cordoba*




The Calahorra Tower at one side of the Roman Bridge in Córdoba, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Prado Museum, Madrid*




Prado, statue Velasquez by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia*




Valencia 2014 (5) 227 - The City of Arts and Sciences - Ciutat de les Artes I de les Ciencies by Mark Schofield @ JB Schofield, on Flickr​


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 26, 2013)

LifeForce - EXPLORED! Thank You  by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Roman Bridge at Cordoba

Roman Bridge by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Seville, from La Giralda

Sevilla Cathedral by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Lo Coscollet mount – Lleida - Catalonia*​


Lo Coscollet 1650 m por Colla del Cava, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Los Barruecos – Cáceres – Extremadura*​


Reflejos en los Barruecos por John LaMotte, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Flysch, Zumaia – Gipuzkoa – Basque Country*​


Zumaia por Javier Colmemero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Peñamellera Alta area and Peñamellera peak in the background – Asturias*​


Nevada en Ruenes por Ayuntamiento de Peñamella Alta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Roman ruins of Baelo Claudia, in the background Bolonia dune – Cádiz - Andalusia*​


Ruinas romanas de Baelo Claudia por Jaime Sánchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 26, 2013)

Alicante Desde Arriba by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Toledo*

*Toledo, Castille-La Mancha*

DSC_0827 by oradude23, on Flickr

Photo by Me
Source: Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Toledo*

*Toledo, Castille-La Mancha*

DSC_0788 by oradude23, on Flickr

Photo by Me
Source: Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Vigo – Pontevedra – Galicia*​
*This is the fourteenth (14) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (296.479) *


VIGO ATARDECER por LUIS FELICIANO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Numancia (Numantia) ruins – Soria – Castile and Leon*​


RUINAS DE NUMANCIA 30 5 por JARRBO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Pamplona – Navarre*​
*This is the thirty-one (31) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (196.955)*


Parque de la Taconera, Pamplona por rlasaosa, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*A Coruña - Galicia*​
*This is the seventeenth (17) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (245.923) *


Riazor por fallrod off, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Los Escullos, Cabo de Gata - Almería – Andalusia*​


...y Escullos por simplicisimus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Albacete – Castile-La Mancha*​
*This is the thirty-eight (38) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (172.693). *


El Gran Hotel, Albacete. por Gabriel Villena, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Corralejo dunes - Fuerteventura Island – Canary Islands*​


dunas de corralejo por haymartxo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Zaragoza – Aragon*​
*This is the fifth (5) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (682.004)*


De visita por Zaragoza (I) por Pasku Fuenla, en Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Granada*

Granada by Oskarsson, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Oviedo - Asturias*​
*This is the twenty-one (21) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (225.089) *


Vistas de Oviedo por JJmenendez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Montgó Massif, Xàbia/Jávea – Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Montgó por Pericó, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Cartagena – Región de Murcia*​
*This is the twenty-three (23) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (217.641). *


El submarino de Isaac Peral por Pitrom By Cnc., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Valsaín valley and Siete Picos mountain, San Ildefonso - Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


Valsaín por Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Valladolid – Castile and Leon*​
*This is the thirteenth (13) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (309.714)*


Valladolid nocturno por Maria Aguado, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ronda, Andalusia*




Ronda is not a myth by Allard Schager, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*



landscape (Explored) by hufu25 (OFF), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Torre de los Lodones , Torrelodones, Madrid*



Atalaya de Torrelodones / Torre de los Lodones (06/11/2012) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pampaneira, Granada*



Pampaneira - Alpujarras Granadinas. by ஐ★ [email protected] ★ஐ Slow ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Laredo, Cantabria*




coastline by green.pit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oviedo, Asturias*



OVIEDO / Ayuntamiento, Plaza de la Constitución, Noche (22/02/2014) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Burgos – Castile and Leon*​
*This is the thirty-six (36) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (179.097) * 


Catedral de Burgos por Roberto AI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Rice fields, l’Albufera – Valencia – Comunidad Valenciana*​


Campos de arroz por  PACO POMARES, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Salamanca – Castile and Leon*​
*This is the forty-four (44) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (149.528) *


Plaza Mayor, Salamanca HDR por Marc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Portil lagoon, Punta Umbría - Huelva – Andalusia*​


Laguna del Portil por abraham morales martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Palma – Balearic Islands*​
*This is the eighth (8) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (398.162)*


La catedral de Palma a la luz de la luna ;-) por Juan José Rey Baños, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Landscape near Jumilla, Murcia:









Panoramio, photo by pguardio


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cantabria:









Flickr, photo by Pili Garcia


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Abanilla (Murcia)*


subir imagen


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Castor_Game said:


> *50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
> *Salamanca – Castile and Leon*​


Nice square!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Geborgenheit said:


> Nice square!


It's a beautiful square, definitely

Thank you


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Tarragona – Catalonia*​
*This is the forty-eight (48) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (133.545) * 


TARRAGONA DE NIT por Montse Poch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Rías Altas – A Coruña – Galicia*​


 Rías Altas por  Elena Lostalé, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Córdoba – Andalusia*​
*This is the twelfth (12) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (328.704) *


Cordoba by night por François Quéru, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Roque Bentaiga (Bentaiga Rock) - Gran Canaria Island – Canary Islands*​


Roque BENTAIGA (10) por Julian I., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Bilbao – Bizkaia – Basque Country*​
*This is the tenth (10) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (349.356)*


Bilbao´s night - Bilbao (Bizkaia) por IMU, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Ceiling of the baroque Church of Santos Juanes in Valencia:









Wikipedia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vélez Blanco (Almería - Andalucía)*










Flickr Ramón Sobrino Torrens


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

^^
When were the houses built ? Surprised a bit by the architecture.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Palmeral de Elche/ Elx*


PALMERAL DE ELCHE por Jose Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Geborgenheit said:


> ^^
> When were the houses built ? Surprised a bit by the architecture.


Why? is the tipical architecture of Andalucia


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Malaga*

*Malaga, Andalusia
*
DSC_0354_3 by oradude23, on Flickr
*Restaurant in Malaga's Pedestrianized (Peatonal) Old Town*

Photo by Me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife*









By me


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Madrid*

*Madrid*

DSC_0445 by oradude23, on Flickr
*Colorful Building near Gran Via and Plaza Mayor, Madrid*

Photo by Me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Almería – Andalusia*​
*This is the thirty-two (32) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (192.697) *


EXPOSICIÓN "Almería, una mirada al Centro" (Panoramica de la Ciudad) por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Solsonès Region – Lleida – Catalonia*​


Rincones mágicos / Magical Corners por Miquel González Page, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*L’Hospitalet de Llobregat – Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*This is the sixteenth (16) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (254.056) *


RASCACIELOS DEL ARQUITECTO TOYO HITO por Ramon Huguet, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Jerte Valley - Cáceres – Extremadura*​


El Río Jerte en El Rebollar / The River Jerte in El Rebollar por Miquel González Page, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria – Gran Canaria Island – Canary Islands*​
*This is the ninth (9) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (383.050)*


Fotos de la salida de la XXVI edición de la Regata ARC 2011 Las Palmas G.C. por El Colecionista de Instantes, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*

Puente de San Martín (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*L'Aquarium de Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Park Güell, Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga*









By me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Valencia*









by me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*San Cristobal de La Laguna – Tenerife Island – Canary Islands*​
*This is the forty-two (42) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (151.718) * 


La Laguna, Tenerife, street scene por AN07, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Almorchón, Cabeza de Buey – Badajoz – Extremadura*​


Castillo de Almorchón por Jordi Escuer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Alcalá de Henares – Comunidad de Madrid*​
*This is the Twenty-nine (29) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (204.823) *


Universidad Alcalá de Henares por Chuwei_LB, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Kripan - Álava/Araba – Basque Country*​


Cripán, Álava (20-03-2013) (2) por IZA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Albufereta neighborhood, Alacant/Alicante – Comunidad Valenciana*​
*This is the eleventh (11) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (335.052)*


Alicante(III) por Colomán García Iriarte, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*CTBA in Madrid *










Flickr caorca


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cibeles in Madrid*










Flickr José Rambaud


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Madrid roof's*










Flickr Empanadilla de atún


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Logroño – La Rioja*​
*This is the forty-one (41) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (153.066)* 


Logroño por albertoag, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Tarilonte lagoon, Tarilonte de la Peña – Palencia – Castile and Leon*​


La Laguna de Tarilonte. FEVE por JmCiuri, en Flickr​


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Delta del Ebro, Tarragona *









https://twitter.com/EspagneenFrance/status/526806835177594880/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Valle del Ambroz - Extremadura*

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/526893868399480832/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Alcalá del Júcar, Albacete*

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/527618678117126144/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Bodega Viña Tondonia - Haro, La Rioja*
Zaha Hadid


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Driving to Sierra Nevada - Granada*

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/526706665778061313/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Toledo, the city of El Greco *

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/527917110551662592/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ciudad de las ciencias - Valencia*

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/527957121984638976/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Parque Nacional de las Lagunas de Ruidera - Ciudad Real
*
















https://twitter.com/travelsadaptado/status/528169457194004481/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Antequera - Málaga
*


















https://twitter.com/spain/status/528026108005220352/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Playa de Bolonia y ruinas de la ciudad romana de Baelo Claudia - Cádiz*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baelo_Claudia

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/528133359499620353/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Morella, Castellón*









https://twitter.com/fotos_perfect/status/457120548104200192/photo/1


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

* Rio Tinto - Huelva*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Río_Tinto

















https://twitter.com/spain/status/526091086247514113/photo/1


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Huelva – Andalusia*​
*This is the forty-five (45) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (148.101)*


Huelva y su ría por moisesdiaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Demanda Range - Burgos – Castile and Leon*​


Las últimas nieves... por eclogita, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Alcorcón – Comunidad de Madrid*​
*This is the fortieth (40) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (169.773)*


Alcorcón por Ayuntamiento de Alcorcón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Torimbia Beach, Niembro, Llanes - Asturias*​


Playa Torimbia por Mauricio Herrero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Terrassa – Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*This is the twenty-fourth (24) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (215.055)*


Seu d'Ègara, Terrassa (E) por Carlos Iborra, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Badajoz - Extremadura*​
*This is the forty-three (43) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (150.621)*


otra más de Caja Badajoz por jose, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Argüeso, Hermandad de Campoo de Suso - Cantabria*​


Golden Argüeso por d'Antela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Castelló de la Plana/Castellón de la Plana - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*This is the thirty-five (35) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (180.185)*


Festes de La Magdalena 2011. "Encesa de les Gaiates". Castelló de La Plana por Abariltur (Very Busy), en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*This is third (3) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (792.303)*


reflection por David, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Móstoles - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*This is twenty-eight (28) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (206.451)*


vistas desde la biblioteca (8) por Vicerrectorado de Información y Comunicación Rey Juan ..., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*El Hierro Island, background Tenerife Island – Canary Island*​


S.Andres con fondo de Tenerife entre. Las nubes por Pierah, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Badalona - Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*This is twenty two (22) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (219.708)*


Chimeneas por ricclav, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Cabárceno, Penagos – Cantabria*​


-PARQUE DE LA NATURALEZA DE CABARCENO- CANTABRIA 8137 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*This is second (2) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (1.611.822)*


VISTA DE BARCELONA por MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, en Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tuiza , Lena, Asturias*



Ubiña by Miguel Ramos Barros, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Anciles, Huesca*



Lovely Day in Anciles by Miguel Ramos Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ponga, Asturias*




Slow Time by Miguel Ramos Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Villaflor, Canary Islands*




La catedral y el peregrino by freakyman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santiago de Compostela Cathedral, Santiago de Compostela, Galicia*



Catedral de Santiago by freakyman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Villaflor, Canary Islands
*


Desde Ucanca by freakyman, on Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

* Ricote (Murcia)*


Ricote por N4n0, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Archena (Murcia)*


Vista de Archena por Abel López Muelas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*La Losa - Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


La Mujer Muerta - The Dead Woman mountain por xhunter83, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Leganés - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*This is thirty-three (33) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (186.995)*


Biblioteca Rey Pastor - Rey Pastor Library por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Puerto de Navacerrada – Comunidad de Madrid*​


♪ ...Dulce navidad ♪ por Carlos Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*50 CITIES OF SPAIN WITH LARGEST NUMBER OF PEOPLE*​
*Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*This is first (1) Spanish city by the number of its inhabitants (3.207.247)*


Madrid. Torre Europa. En segundo plano Torre Picasso. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Gredos Circus – Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


Sierra de Gredos, Ávila, España / Spain por jose_raul96, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


SEGOVIA 6 por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Segovia, Province of Segovia, Castile and León*


Segovia y el Acueducto Romano by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aranda de Duero, Province of Burgos, Castile and León*


Calle de San Juan ( Aranda de Duero) by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Benalmádena, Province of Málaga, Andalusia*


Benalmádena Pueblo, by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mogarraz, Province of Salamanca, Castile and León*


Mogarraz (Salamanca) by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Albarracín, Province of Teruel, Aragon*


Albarracín desde la muralla by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Valldemossa, Majorca, Balearic Islands*


Atardecer en Valldemossa (Mallorca) by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Besalú, Province of Girona, Catalonia*


Besalú by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*San Miguel gate, Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma – Soria - Castile and Leon*​


Puerta de San Miguel (Burgo de Osma, Soria, Spain) por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Cloister of Cathedral, Santander - Cantabria*​


Claustro por Alfonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Cathedral, Plasencia - Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Catedral de Plasencia por Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Wall gate, Jerez de los Caballeros - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz) muralla-1 por Fernando López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Artajona and "El Cerco" - Navarre*​


Artajona / Artaxona por Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ribadeo, Province of Lugo, Galiza*


Ribadeo, desde la Capilla de San San Miguel by julian-oa, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Haro, La Rioja*


Haro, jardines de Nuestra Señora de la Vega by julian-oa, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Bridge, Puente la Reina / Gares - Navarre*​


Bridge at Puente la Reina por ratzelchen78, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Jabalquinto Palace, Baeza - Andalusia*​


Palacio de Jabalquinto, Baeza por Juanjo Ferres, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Cimborrio (lantern tower), Cathedral - Ourense - Galicia*​


Catedral Ourense por Pepe R. Trebolle, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Porch of Santa María de los Reyes Church, Laguardia - Álava/Araba - Basque Country*​


Detalle del Pórtico de Santa María de Los Reyes por Jesús m. ch., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Trasmoz - Zaragoza - Aragon*​


Moncayo y Trasmoz por Ricardo Sanz Lezcano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Calahorra tower, Córdoba - Andalusia*​


Roman Bridge in Cordoba (Andalusia, Spain) por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Detail of the Nativity Facade, Sagrada Familia, Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Detail of the Nativity Facade, Sagrada Familia por Nick Boalch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Jerez de los Caballeros - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Foto nocturna Jerez de los Caballeros por juanlu Alejandre, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sinagoga del Tránsito (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Sinagoga del Transito. Toledo, Castilla la Mancha, España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Granada, Province of Granada, Andalusia*









Granada : PLAZA ISABEL LA CATÓLICA - 3/3 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Montoro, Province of Córdoba, Andalusia*









Montoro Sunrise by Kenneth Cox, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Barrado, Province of Cáceres, Extremadura*









BARRADO FOTO_ 044 by Francisco Gómez Martín, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Alegría-Dulantzi, Province of Álava, Basque Country*


Cross (161) by Alegría-Dulantzi, on Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Montearagon and Mallos de Riglos in the background:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

And another view of the castle with the town of Huesca:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Pyrenees and the village of Sallent de Gallego:









Flickr, photo by caminanteK


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> The Castle of Montearagon and Mallos de Riglos in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although Mallos de Riglos are nearby, these mallos are called "Salto de Roldán" (Roldán's jump) really the rock Peña San Miguel and the rock Peña Amán


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the noticing this, Castor  And since they are already mentioned, here are Mallos de Riglos 









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Church, Sant Jaume de Frontanyà - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


El romanic de Sant Jaume / Village romanesque por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Grand Elefant dret, Miquel Barceló, CaixaForum, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Madrid, CaixaForum - El elefante de Barceló por Elton Vianna, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The central Pyrenees near the village of Plan, Province of Huesca:









Flickr, photo by kom bo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Interior, Cathedral, León - Castile and Leon*​


Interior de la Catedral de León 3 HDR por Marc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> The central Pyrenees near the village of Plan, Province of Huesca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful Huesca, one of the most extraordinary provinces of Spain


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Alhambra, Granada:









Flickr, photo by Eduardo Valdivia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Christmas in Salamanca (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Liencres (Cantabria)*










Flickr Shaka69


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*St Martin's Bridge in Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Mario Lapid


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alameda Principal in Málaga (Andalucía)*










Flickr Jose Manuel Pérez Martín


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Royal Gate street in Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcalá street in Madrid*










Flickr mrga cadavid


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Veleta peak in Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Javierjajna


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Felipe V arch in Ronda, Málaga (Andalucía)*










Flickr Jorge León


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Montgarri sanctuary in Vall d'Aran, Lleida (Cataluña) *










Flickr Óscar


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Martos, Jaén (Andalucía)*










Flickr José Jiménez Garrido


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Roque Nublo, Gran Canaria, Islas Canarias*


Tocando el cielo by libretacanaria, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*León, Castilla y León*


UN MILLÓN DE VISITAS by Javier Díaz Barrera (javierdiazbarrera.es), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lastres, Asturias*


sunrise over the village of Lastres by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Zamora, Castilla y León*


sin título (1 de 1) by tmuriel67, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Barcelona, Cataluña*


Tibidabo Park HDR by Giovanni Flamini (JoBro), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Zaragoza, Aragón*


Paseo Independencia by javmap, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Olive tree in the south of the Province of Cordoba:









Flickr, photo by manolovega


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ronda Wall, Málaga (Andalucía)*










Flickr Jorge León


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Valgrande Pajares (Asturias)*










Flickr ANDROS Images


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Gas Natural headquarters, Barcelona (Cataluña)*










Flickr Martino NL


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alhambra & Albaicín, Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Romain MATTEI


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peña Orniz (Asturias)*










Flickr ANDROS images


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Castle, Sigüenza - Guadalajara -Castile-La Mancha*​


Sigüenza (Guadalajara) 5'10 castillo-1 por Fernando López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Temporary Exhibition of Igor Mitoraj, A Coruña - Galicia*​


Igor Mitoraj por Salomé RP, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Castle, Javier - Navarre*​


castillo de javier por jose ramon albizua, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Statue of El Ángel Caido (Fallen Angel), Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Ensures that's the only demon statue in the world, too, as demonology, in the place where the statue is there a gate of hell*


Fallen Angel por Bárbara Araque Márquez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Church of Sant Andreu del Castell de Tona, Tona - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Sant Andreu del Castell de Tona por Marc Serarols, en Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Obaeda, Andalucia:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Califal gate, Ágreda - Soria - Castile and Leon*​


Agreda, Soria, Puerta Arabe por Xavier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Statue of Ana Ozores (La Regenta), Oviedo - Asturias*​
*La Regenta is a realist novel by Spanish author Leopoldo Alas, also known as Clarín, published in 1884 and 1885. It's considered a masterpiece of Spanish literature.*


Catedral de Oviedo por José Antonio Carretero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Coyanza Castle, Valencia de Don Juan - León - Castile and Leon*​


Claro de luna por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Statue of Francisco Pizarro, conqueror of Peru (Charles Cary Rumsey), Trujillo - Cáceres - Extremadura*​








Pizarro nevado por jinete veton, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*San Climent de Taüll, La Vall de Boí - Lleida - Catalonia*​


BOI TAULL por Joan Biarnés, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

gravesVpelli said:


> *Obaeda, Andalucia:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Úbeda*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Pinnacles, Cathedral, Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


PINACULOS por Alberto Lázaro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Statue of Fray Luis de León, Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​


Dicebamus hesterna die por Jnj, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Santa María de Guadalupe Monastery, Guadalupe - Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Guadalupe 2008-04-11 (44) por Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Santa María la Blanca, Porch of cathedral, León - Castile and Leon*​


Virgen gótica. Pórtico de la Catedral de León. España por A. González-Alba GALBA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MIDDLE AGES IN SPAIN TODAY*​
*Santa María la Real Church and village, Sasamón - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Santa Maria la Real-Sasamon (Burgos) por alaejano58, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Clerecía Dome, Salamanca (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Alberto Camarero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Orbaneja del Castillo, Burgos (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Albarracín, Teruel (Aragón)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Deià, Mallorca (Illes Balears)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alquézar, Huesca (Aragón)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ampudia, Palencia (Castilla y León) *










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Valladolid cathedral (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Valpuesta, Burgos (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Natural Park of Fuentes Carrionas and Fuente Cobre-Montaña Palentina, Palencia (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Fotos_Mariano_Villalba


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Turrilla, Nerpio - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​


Turrilla por I-S-O-A, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Statue of Ramón Berenguer III, Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Pza Ramòn Berenguer II. Barcelona. 1 8 09. por Juanbpn., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Bierservida - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​


Vista hacia Bayonas por Carmelo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Art, temporary or permanent, in the streets of the cities of Spain*​
*Monument of the King Felipe IV, Madrid (Produced by the Italian sculptor Pietro Tacca using scientific advice from Galileo Galilei and drawings by Diego Velázquez) - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Felipe IV entre la niebla de la Plaza de Oriente. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Las Gorgollitas, Santiago-Pontones - Jaén - Andalusia*​


las gorgollitas desde el puntal por daaavi, en Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Murcia Cathedral:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Castellfollit - Girona - Catalonia.









Castellfollit de la Roca by Glenn Shoemake on Flickr.​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

¡¡¡Feliz y próspero año 2015 a todos!!!









Flickr, photo by juanfran


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view from Moclin, Province of Granada:









Flickr, photo by ManoloV35


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The mountains of Asturias:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Santa Catalina, Jaen:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aigüestortes National Park:









Source


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*San Tirso and San Bernabé Sotoscueva, Burgos (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Miguel 63 On-off


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in Catalunya (Masía) *










Flickr Bernat Casero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in Andalucía (Cortijo)*










Flickr CarmenMejias


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in Euskadi (Caserío)*










Flickr Mario Martí


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in Valencia (Barraca)*










Flickr Guillermo Flores


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in Galiza (Pazo)*










Flickr Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in Asturies (Quintana)*










Flickr tu sitio en Asturias


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Typical rural house in La Mancha*










Flickr Sergio


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peña Labra (Palencia, Castilla y León - Cantabria)*










Flickr rocagua


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Alcala la Real, Province of Jaen:









Flickr, photo by nokahook


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Arcos de la Frontera, Province of Cadiz:









Source


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*De la Monclova castle in Fuentes de Andalucía (Sevilla - Andalucía)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tajo of Ronda (Málaga - Andalucía)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*El Cerco of Artajona (Navarra)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Velefique road (Almería - Andalucía)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Montserrat mountain (Barcelona - Cataluña)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pont Vell in Manresa (Barcelona - Cataluña)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Gumiel de Izán church (Burgos - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Carlos Iborra


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Caleao, Caso - Asturias*​


Camino de los Arrudos por Álvaro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Perlunes, Somiedo - Asturias*​


Perlunes por trasguete, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Resconorio, Luena - Cantabria*​


Resconorio, Cantabria por Lalla Ara, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*El Vigo, Valle de Mena - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Primeras nieves e Mena por bregoberen, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Gebara, Barrundia - Araba/Álava -Basque Country*​


Atardecer Gebara/Guevara por ekarbig, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Baraibar, Larraun - Navarre*​


Aralar por Ion Rodriguez Anido, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Egozkue, Anue - Navarre*​


Egozkue-(Anue) por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Puértolas - Huesca - Aragón*​


Un reflejo en Puértolas por Puesdicestu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Vió, Fanlo - Huesca - Aragón*​


Tiny yellow flowers por The Lost Dreamer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Luna - Zaragoza - Aragón*​


Cruz con el Monasterio de Monlora al fondo por Aildrien, en Flickr​


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

The three magic kings in Almería


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

senen23 said:


> The three magic kings in Almería


just "Three Kings" or "Three Wise Men"


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EPIPHANY IN SPAIN*​
*Santiago Church, Agüero - Huesca - Aragon*​


Santiago de Agüero, Huesca. por Ray Escámez Rivero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EPIPHANY IN SPAIN*​
*Santa María Church, Villalcázar de Sirga - Palencia - Castile and Leon*​


252 - Portada - Iglesia Santa María - Villalcázar de Sirga (Palencia) - Spain. por ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EPIPHANY IN SPAIN*​
*Santa Maria Church, Taüll - Lleida - Catalonia*​


"Santa María de Tahull" Taull Románico por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EPIPHANY IN SPAIN*​
*Cathedral, Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​


Adoración de los Reyes. por Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EPIPHANY IN SPAIN*​
*Juan Bautista Maíno, Prado Museum - Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Juan Bautista Maíno. La Adoración de los Reyes Magos (1613). Museo del Prado. por Li Taipo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Lécera - Zaragoza - Aragón*​


image por Zaragoza Provincia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Santa Linya, Les Avellanes i Santa Linya - Lleida - Catalonia*​


La Cova Gran - Estació de Santa Linya por Wenceslau Graus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Torallola, Conca de Dalt - Lleida - Catalonia*​


Des de Torallola por drambla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Aristot (Arestothe), Pont de Bar - Lleida - Catalonia*​


Aristot - Vista desde Toloriu por Alberto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Sant Privat d'en Bas, La Vall d'en Bas - Girona - Catalonia*​


El Puigsacalm por . SantiMB ., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Maçanet de Cabrenys - Girona - Catalonia*​


Maçanet de Cabrenys por Omega Centauri, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Felix - Almería - Andalusia*​


Felix por Robert Bovington, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Mestanza - Ciudad Real - Castile-La mancha*​


_DSC0967 por Pedro López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Solanilla del Tamaral, Mestanza - Ciudad Real - Castile-La mancha*​


Sierra el herruzo, Solanilla del Tamaral por juan de mata sanchez aragon, en Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Tajuya, El Paso - La Palma Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Islands*​


110214_651 Vulkan_Tajuya por Adalbert_Krims, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*El Palmar, Buenavista del Norte - Tenerife Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Islands*​


Photo_0204 por Michal Dymet, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Traspeña de la Peña, Castrejón de la Peña - Palencia - Castile and Leon*​


Traspeña por Alejandro Polanco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Cornoncillo, Congosto de Valdavia - Palencia - Castile and Leon*​


Cornoncillo. por Ion Ibarrondo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Fontanars dels Alforins - Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


IMGP4990 por pepe gandia 2012, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Alpuente - Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Des del mirador. / Desde el mirador de San Cristóbal. Alpuente. por Josep - fotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Navalosa - Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


Álamos en Otoño por Mauricio Herrero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Gavilanes - Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


gavilanes ( sierra del tietar). por JAVIER FONTECHA SANCHO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Peñaflor de Hornija - Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​
*Of the fifty Spanish provinces, Valladolid is the only one without mountain. However, is surrounded by seven provinces with great mountain: Avila, Segovia, Burgos, Palencia, Leon, Zamora and Salamanca*


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Campos de Castilla>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (Homenaje a D. Antonio Machado en el centenario de Campos de Castilla) por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Corcos del Valle - Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​
*Of the fifty Spanish provinces, Valladolid is the only one without mountain. However, is surrounded by seven provinces with great mountain: Avila, Segovia, Burgos, Palencia, Leon, Zamora and Salamanca*


un mar de amapolas... por Rafa Lorenzo, en Flickr​


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville Metro Area*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Castrocontrigo - León - Castile and Leon*​


Carretera a Castrocontrigo por Miguel Garcia Turrado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Torre de Babia, Cabrillanes - León - Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de Torre de Babia por Xuanxu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*San Nicolas del Puerto - Sevilla - Andalusia*​


Cerro del Hierro en el Parque Natural Sierra Norte de Sevilla. por lameato feliz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*El Saucejo - Sevilla - Andalusia*​


Paisajes Andaluces, Montes y Olivos. por Antonio Carrasco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Nieva de Cameros - La Rioja*​


Pantano González-Lacasa-4 por Adrián, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Anguciana - La Rioja*​


anguciana 23 10 11 100 por Jose Luis LLAGUNO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Ulldemolins - Tarragona - Catalonia*​


priorat por gxento, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Rocafort de Queralt - Tarragona - Catalonia*​


northspain (1 of 1)-4 por Barbara Eckstein, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Santa Gertrudis de Fruitera, Santa Eulària des Riu - Ibiza Island - Balearic Islands*​


Sta.Gertrudis, Ibiza por Carlos Baquero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Son Mesquida, Algaida - Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


blau i verd por irailacat, en Flickr​


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Holly Week in Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Holly Week in Seville*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Valdemeca - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Sierra de Valdemeca por Mermes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Cañada del Hoyo - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Lagunillo del Tejo por pepebarambio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Roblelacasa - Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Roblelacasa (Guadalajara) por Juanjo Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Pelegrina, Siguenza - Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Pelegrina por Laura Barrio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Artenara - Gran Canaria Island - Canary Islands*​


_MG_5077-8-9 por Juan Fco. Marrero, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tijarafe in La Palma island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canarias)*










Flickr RAFAHEREDI


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Maderuelo (Segovia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr RAFAHEREDI


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Madrid rooftops (C. Madrid)*










Flickr RAFAHEREDI


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Navafría forest (Segovia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr RAFAHEREDI


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Villacadima (Guadalajara - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr RAFAHEREDI


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Órzola, Haría - Lanzarote Island - Canary Islands*​


road to Orzola, Lanzarote por carsten.rothe, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Mouretán, Arbo - Pontevedra - Galicia*​


Ruta de la Pesqueira (serie) por TeresalaLoba por TeresalaLoba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*A Barcia, A Lama - Pontevedra - Galicia*​


A BARCIA (Pontevedra) por -MARCO POLO-, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Bartolo (or Bartolomé) Church, Río Lobos (Wolves river) canyon - Soria - Castile and Leon*​
*It's a simple and beautiful Romanesque church of the thirteenth century, but what makes it different is its location at the bottom of a gorge of rugged beauty away from human presence. It has been written about its possible Templar origin and that it could have been a "Center of the World" in esoteric and telluric beliefs of the Middle Ages.*


Cañón del Río Lobos 3 por Casas Rurales Amigas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*La Estrella - Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Donde nace la niebla.... por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Hontanar - Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Risco de las Paradas - Montes de Toledo - Hontanar (Toledo) por Olmos Fotografia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Zagrilla, Priego de Córdoba - Córdoba - Andalusia*​


Córdoba - Priego de Córdoba - Sierra Subbética en Zagrilla 37 29' 9 -4 13' 58 por ElGiPieSe Andalucía por GPS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Zambra, Rute - Córdoba - Andalusia*​


Castillo de Zambra por manolovega, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Salvador de Cantamuda, La Pernía - Palencia - Castile and Leon*​
*Romanesque collegiate twelfth century. In addition to its harmonious outer beauty in its interior a wonderful altar table of seven columns with carved shafts, all different*


San Salvador de Cantamuda por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Sagàs - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Sagàs por Marc Serarols, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Saldes - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


EL Pedra després de la nevada por jmsera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Jorge Church, Las Fraguas, Arenas de Iguña - Cantabria*​
*San Jorge is a church built in the nineteenth century on a Romanesque chapel. It's the only neoclassical church of its kind in Spain.*


Iglesia de san Jorge por victor rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Puebla de la Sierra - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Peñalacabra por Armando Gómez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santo Domingo Church, Soria - Castile and Leon*​
*The church of Santo Domingo (formerly known as Santo Tomé) has been extensively renovated over the centuries. However, its distinguishing mark is the splendid Romanesque facade of the twelfth century.*


Iglesia de Santo Domingo. Soria. por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Navalafuente - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Navalafuente por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santa Cristina de Lena Church, Felgueras, Lena - Asturias*​
*The church is of Visigothic origin, the current structure was built in the ninth century, year 852, during the reign of Ramiro I, so it is classified as Ramirense. It belongs to the group of pre-Romanesque churches in Asturian style declared World Heritage.*


Santa Cristina de Lena III por jlmaral, en Flickr​


----------



## MartinG (Jan 22, 2015)

very nice photos


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Pont d'en Gil, Ciutadella - Minorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Pont d'en Gil (Menorca) por Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Román de Moroso Hermitage, Bostronizo, Arenas de Iguña - Cantabria*​
*The hermitage of San Román de Moroso is a Mozarabic temple probably built in the tenth century*


DSCN4813 por Ignacio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Costa Quebrada, Liencres, Piélagos - Cantabria*​


Luis M Molina Photography © -23/5/0018- Costa Quebrada - Cantabria -España- por Luis M Molina Photography ©, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Nuestra Señora del Castillo Church, Aniñón - Zaragoza - Aragon*​
*Of enormous proportions, is a Gothic-Mudejar temple built in the fourteenth century on the site of a fortress which still remains a crenellated wall. Highlight the tower and gable wall. The tower with a square base, is 30 m high and has a carefully Mudejar decor. The gable, also Mudejar, is located at the foot of the building and is divided into three horizontal sections and three vertical strips. The decor is based on narrow bands of small corners and sawtooth and ceramic decoration arrowhead.*


Aniñón por Anacruso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Playa de los Muertos (Beach of the Dead), Carboneras - Almería - Andalusia*​


Playa de Los Muertos por Juan Mercader, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*El Baladrar cove, Benissa - Alacant/Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Turismo de Benissa por Benissa Turismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Isla Canela, Ayamonte - Huelva - Andalusia*​


365/210 BARRIADA CANELA por Maribel Martín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santa María de la Asunción Church, Castro Urdiales - Cantabria*​
*Gothic church built in the early thirteenth century. Presents the characteristics of this style: wide halls, high arches, flying buttresses that support the weight of the building.
*


Castro-Urdiales por Arrano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Tina Menor estuary, Val de San Vicente - Cantabria*​


DSC03286 por pilfos, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pamplona/Iruña (Navarra/Nafarroa)*










Flickr Victor Crespo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Segovia in winter (Segovia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Juan Carlos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Isozaki Atea/Gate in Bilbao (Bizkaia - Euskadi)*










Flickr Juan Carlos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Segovia cathedral (Segovia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Juan Carlos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Demués in Onís (Asturias)*










Flickr Tomás Suárez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Salobreña coast – Granada - Andalusia*​


Costa Tropical. Granada por Germán Álvarez de Cienfuegos Gálvez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Nuestra Señora de la Natividad Church, Arcas – Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​
*The Romanesque church of Nuestra Señora de la Natividad, dating from the thirteenth century. It’s a temple of a single ship with semicircular apse and belfry exempt.*


ARCAS por Pilar Guillot, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*San Lorenzo de El Escorial Monastery, San Lorenzo de El Escorial - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Fuegos artificiales en San lorenzo del Escorial. por Alvaro Oporto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Julián de los Prados church (Santullano), Oviedo - Asturias*​
*Built outside the city of Oviedo, the church of San Julián de los Prados, popularly known as Santullano, was part of a suburban villa palatal which nothing remains. It is built between the years 826 and 838 the reign of Alfonso II, and is dedicated to Saints Julian and Basilissa of Antioch. It belongs to the group of pre-Romanesque churches in Asturian style declared World Heritage.*


32 San Julián de los Prados 1092 por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Mataleñas cove, Santander - Cantabria*​


Panoramica Santander por Alfonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Calpe, Alicante*

Blick auf Calpe by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Portman coast, La Unión - Región de Murcia*​


Portman por Frasco Ramos "Unicido", en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santo Sepúlcro Church, Torres del Río - Navarre*​
*Octagonal church of the Holy Sepulchre is a rare example of medieval art, as compared to the horizontal and heavy Romanesque, this church everything leads to verticality. Inside, the stunning vaulted roof of intertwined ribs will remind the Hispano-Muslim art. It was built to resemble the temple of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem, yet adapting Islamic knowledge how to build Christians.*


Torres del Río (Navarra). Iglesia del Santo Sepulcro por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*BONUS: Santo Sepúlcro Church, Torres del Río - Navarre*​
*Vaulted roof .*


Camino de Santiago. # Torres del Rio. Sellando. por laluzdivinadetusojos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Cathedral of Toledo - Castile-La mancha*​


Catedral de Toledo por Juan M. S., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Bartolomé church, Gavín, Biescas - Aragón*​
*Another example of the churches of Serrablo, all built between the tenth and eleventh centuries. Based on the two main interpretative currents about these churches are considered either mozarabic built from the tenth century by Christian communities under Islamic rule; either Pre-Romanesque or a first XI century Romanesque emerged at the beginning of the kingdom of Aragon. In such a case would be an architecture of early Romanesque period with elements of Mozarabic art taken from Muslim architecture.*


Ermita de San Bartolomé. Gavín (Huesca) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Los Gigantes cliffs, Santiago del Teide – Tenerife Island - Canary Islands*​


LOS GIGANTES TENERIFE por JIM EASTON, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cataluña/Catalonia/Catalunya/*


From Sort to Tremp, road in Catalonia by clodio61, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Tarifa coast – Cádiz - Andalusia*​


El escondite por Francisco Manuel Esteban, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San pedro de la Nave Church, El Campillo, San Pedro de la Nave-Almendra – Zamora - Castile and Leon*​
*The Visigoth church of San Pedro de la Nave, built in the seventh century, is one of the jewels (possibly the most important of all his good architectural and sculptural conservation) in the Iberian Visigothic architecture. This old temple of the seventh century was in a different place, threatened by the construction of a dam which were saved in the thirties of the twentieth century.*


San pedro de la Nave (Zamora) por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Cloister, Real Colegio del Espíritu Santo (La Clerecía) – Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​


Claustro de la Clerecia - Salamanca por Santi Mendiola, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Pablo monastery, Peñafiel – Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​
*Built on an ancient alcázar (castle) in the thirteenth century, the church of San Pablo monastery is an amazing mix of architectural styles, highlighting the amazing Gothic-Mudejar apse.*


penafiel por canecrabe, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Home cape, Donón, Cangas and Cies Islands – Pontevedra - Galicia*​


Galicia-Cabo Home y las Cíes por juantiagues, en Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zaragoza*

Amanece sobre Zaragoza by josé luis Zueras, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*El Escorial*

Amanecer III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Garraf coast, Sitges – Barcelona -Catalonia*​


Euromed en Sitges por Aleix Cortés, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Pedro de Arrojo church, Arrojo, Quirós- Asturias*​
*The date of its foundation is unknown, but presents the main features of Asturian Romanesque architecture. The north chapel with its tombs and preserved remains of wall paintings have been dated to the fifteenth century.*


00063.-2007-06-23 Igl. de San Pedro de Arrojo (Asturias) por Iván Vieito, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Alcázar – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Alcázar de Segovia por Javier Bernabeu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Sant Joán de Boí church, Boí, La Vall de Boí – Lleida - Catalonia*​
*The church of Sant Joan de Boi has three naves, with a wooden roof gable, central apse and two small apses. Its walls (both inside and outside) were decorated with Romanesque frescoes, the work of Master called Master of Boi. Like other churches in the valley, is declared as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO within the group of Catalan Romanesque Churches of the Vall de Boí.*


Iglesia Románica San Juán de Boí, Valle del Boí (Lleida) por eladio romero abollado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Sa Calobra coast, Escorca – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Sa Calobra - Majorque - Les Baléares por Patricia, en Flickr​


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Benidorm, Alicante*

Benidorm by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Sotavento beach, Jandía – Fuerteventura Island - Canary Islands*​


Fuerteventura por Libero.Pensiero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Bartolomé church, Jerez de los Caballeros – Badajoz - Extremadura*​
*The church of San Bartolomé, built during the second half of the fifteenth century in late Gothic style, was successively extended in the next two centuries in a clear Baroque style.*


Iglesia de San Bartolomé (Jeréz de los Caballeros) por Camacho Joaquín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Hospital of San Marcos, currently “Parador Nacional” (Luxury Hotel) – León - Castile and Leon*​


01 LEÓN. San Marcos 050227 Conjunto por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Pablo church, Úbeda – Jaén - Andalusia*​
*The church of San Pablo is one of the oldest in Ubeda. It is believed built from the Visigoths. The main entrance, called carpenters, is Romanesque. The south, which overlooks the square, consists of Gothic arches and follows an Isabelino Gothic style. Despite the many reforms have been preserved Romanesque apse of the original building, with its curious corbels with folk dancer jumping, and twists. A figure are surrounded by musicians, jugglers and acrobats. It is part of the Renaissance monuments of Ubeda, declared World Heritage Site.*


0582 fachada principal iglesia san pablo ubeda jaen por Jose Gil Paradas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Deba coast – Gipuzkoa - Basque Country*​


PUESTA DE SOL 2 por lillarra2006, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Mogán coast – Gran Canaria Island -Canary Islands*​


Paseo Marítimo por La Costa de Mogán en Gran Canaria (Agosto de 2013) por El Coleccionista de Instantes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santiago el Mayor church, Montalbán – Teruel - Aragón*​
*It is not known exactly when construction of the imposing church of Santiago el Mayor, although it should be excluded that was commenced with the works of defense set the mountaintop, with a later build these first decades of the thirteenth century . The church has a single nave in Gothic-Mudejar style and the tower is definitely military construction.*


La consejera Broto ha visitado las obras de restauración de la Iglesia de Santiago de Montalbán por Gobierno de Aragón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Alcázar – Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Alcazar de Toledo por Juan Jose Rentero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Sant Cristòfol church, Beget, Camprodon – Girona - Catalonia*​
*Sant Cristòfol is a Romanesque building with a single nave, with arches and semicircular apse. The church is a example of fairly elaborate rural Romanesque architecture, built mostly in the late twelfth century or already in the early thirteenth century. Attached to the south side is the bell tower, magnificent example of Lombard Romanesque, though it is believed that the ground floor and first floor correspond to an earlier church of the tenth century .*


1490 Beget, Girona por Ricard Gabarrús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL BEAUTIFUL COASTS OF SPAIN*​
*Lloret de Mar coast – Girona - Catalonia*​


Lloret de Mar (Costa Brava) por Jaume CP BCN, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Mulhacén (right) and La Alcazaba (left) - Granada Province – Andalusia*​
*Mulhacén is the highest mountain in continental Spain and in the Iberian Peninsula (3,478.6 m), La Alcazaba is the 6th altitude of the Iberian Peninsula (3,371 m). Sierra Nevada Range*


Alcazaba and Mulhacen From Sierra De Viznar por ranp, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santa María de la Piscina church, Peciña, San Vicente de la Sonsierra - La Rioja*​
*Santa María de la Piscina (St. Mary of the Pool) is located near Peciña, in La Rioja (Spain), isolated on a saddle between two hills. It is the most complete and best preserved building of Romanesque architecture in La Rioja, having been built in the twelfth century. The sign at the bow of the court gate which faces north, is in ancient characters of the twelfth century, in these terms:
DOMINVS PETRVS ABBAS BERILLA FABRICAVIT HANC ECCI.ESIAM ERA MCLXXIIII*


Iglesia de Santa Maria de la Piscina, románica, siglo XII Peciña, San Vicente de la Sonsierra, la Rioja por Ruta del Vino Rioja Alta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Castle, Coca – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Coca por Jose Eliécer Garcia Arango, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santiago el Mayor or del Arrabal church, Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​
*The Church of Santiago el Mayor, also called del Arrabal, is the most important and most imposing Mudejar building in Toledo, because of its size and pure lines, built in brick and masonry in the thirteenth century. The building we see today is due to the initiative of King Sancho II of Portugal who in 1246 went into exile in the city. The first time this church is mentioned (in an earlier building) is in a document of 1125.*


Toledo, Iglesia de Santiago el Mayor por Juan Jose Revenga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Las Tres Marías Massif, Villamanín - León – Castile and Leon*​
*Las Tres Marias is one of the most famous massifs of the province of León, with its three rocks give a special charm to the area. The first and lowest called El Palero (1,883 m), the second rock is María de en Medio (1,913 m), and the third and highest is María de los Corros (1,971 m). Montaña de León*


Las tres Marías desde la subida al Pico Fontún por ANDROS images, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Pico Viejo (Old Peak) crater - Tenerife Island – Canary Island*​
*Pico Viejo is a volcano located on the island of Tenerife. It is the second highest peak of Tenerife and the Canary Islands (after the Teide) with a height of 3,135 m above sea level. It’s also known as Mountain Chamorra. Teide massif. *


Pico Viejo Crater por ╬Thomas Reichart ╬, en Flickr

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Xoán church, Portomarín – Lugo - Galicia*​
*The Church of San Xoán (or San Nicolás) of Portomarín is a temple-fortress in the Galician town of Portomarín, It is an unusual Late Romanesque temple (XII and XIII centuries) as it is designed to be both a church and a castle and so has architectural characteristics of both buildings. As a church it has one barrel vaulted nave, a semicircular apse and all the typical decorations of Romanesque churches; these include a carved portal with archivolts, rose windows and carved capitals. As a castle its perimeter is surrounded by merlons, it has four defense towers (one at each corner) while behind it lies an adarve, a defensive street.*


Ribeira Sacra - Galice - Espagne - 393 Portomarin - Igrexa de San Xoán por Pascal POGGI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Castle, Peñafiel – Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Peñafiel. Valladolid. España. por Juan José Valles González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Martín church, Trujillo – Cáceres - Extremadura*​
*Its construction began in the fourteenth century, and continued for more than a century and was completed with significant modifications to its initial trace during the second half of the sixteenth century, circa 1564. Therefore features architectural elements that are unique Gothic in your body and backbone, and Renaissance in the works in their final construction stage. Part of one of the most beautiful urban ensembles of Spain.*


Plaza Mayor. Trujillo por emeritense, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Curavacas mountain, Triollo - Palencia – Castile and Leon*​
*The Curavacas (2,520 m) peak located in Fuentes Carrionas Massif is considered the highest elevation in Palencia Mountains, in the foothills of the Cantabrian Range. Curavacas = Cure cows*


El Curavacas y la vaca. Montaña Palentina. por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Peñalara mountain – Segovia province and Comunidad de Madrid – Castile and Leon and Comunidad d Madrid*​
*Peñalara (2,428 m) peak located in Guadarrama Range. It is situated between two different regions, Castile and Leon and Comunidad de Madrid. The picture was taken in Segovia province. This mountain in the area we see from the picture, territorially belongs to the town in which I live, San Ildefonso, not pictured, but is located in the valley on the center of the picture.*


Peñalara por malasego, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santa María la Mayor Collegiate, Toro – Zamora - Extremadura*​
*Built between the XII and XIII centuries, Santa María la Mayor is a masterpiece of Spanish Romanesque. Stands out the wonderful dome, part of the so-called "Cimborrios Leoneses" as the Cathedral of Zamora and the old cathedral of Salamanca*


Cimborrio de la Colegiata. Toro por emeritense, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT WORKS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Royal Palace of Oriente, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Madrid- Palacio Real por LUIS FELICIANO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*Santa María del Valle church, Monasterio de Rodilla – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​
*The church of Santa María del Valle is the best example of Romanesque basilica built in Spain. The building is kept clean and free, as emerged from the gentle hands of anonymous artists of the XII century. It has been said that this building has Visigothic influences, perhaps some who did knew each Visigothic basilica still standing.*


"Santa María del Valle" "Monasterio de Rodilla" Burgos por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Castro Valnera mountain – Cantabria and Burgos province – Cantabria and Castile and Leon*​
*Castro Valnera (1,718 m) peak located in Cantabrian Range. It is situated between two different regions, Cantabria and Castile and Leon. The photograph was taken in Cantabria and on this side the mountain is considered one of the most beautiful in Spain.
It is advisable to enlarge the picture by clicking on it*


La montaña mágica, El Castro Valnera y Lelsa. por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Marboré mountain and Cilindro peak – Huesca – Aragon*​
*The Cylinder of Marboré (3,528 m) is fully located in Spain, the Marboré (3.248 m) is border with France. Pyrenees Mountains.
It is advisable to enlarge the picture by clicking on it*


le Cylindre du Marboré por Daniel Biays, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campodrón, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Campodrón by Luciti, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Paderna peak – Huesca Province - Aragon*​
*Paderna peak (2,622 m.). It stands alone at the foot of the massif of Maladeta, Pyrenees Chain.*


El torrente del Alba por Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​*San Xulián church, Astureses, Boboras – Ourense - Galicia*​
*The church of San Xulián was founded in the year 1164 as date written behind the main altar. As stated documented, only accredited presence at the scene of the Order of the Holy Sepulchre, not being tested that had some connection with the Templars.*


Iglesia de San Xulián de Astureses por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Corts Valencianes Avenue, Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Avda. Corts Valencianes por Xilvi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CHURCHES IN SPAIN*​
*San Esteban Protomártir church, Moradillo de Sedano, Valle de Sedano – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​
*The Church of San esteban Protomártir of Moradillo de Sedano is one of the most important buildings of Burgos Romanesque, both for its architecture as good sculptural decoration and iconography presented. Dated in the year 1188, as is indicated in the cornice of one of its windows.*


Moradillo de Sedano (Burgos). Iglesia de San Esteban protomártir por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*El Ameal de Pablo peak – Ávila Province - Castile and Leon*​
*The Ameal de Pablo (2,509 m.) peak is located in the Sierra de Gredos, Central System chain. Like many other mountains, legends have always been surrounding this peak. Close by is another peak called Risco Moreno.*


El Ameal. Feliz año 2015 por Fernando Iniesta, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra de Guara, Aragón*


Sierra de Guara by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sabayes, Aragón*


Salto de Roldan by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alquézar, Aragón*


Alquezar by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mediano, Aragón*


Mediano by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peña Montañesa, Aragón*


Peña Montañesa by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Brecha de Rolando – Huesca Province - Aragon*​
*La Brecha de Rolando is the name of a natural gap, 40 m across and 100 m high, at an elevation of 2,804 m in the Pyrenees on the border of Aragón (Spain) and Hautes-Pyrénées (France). In French the gap is known as Brèche de Roland. In the picture the right side is Spain, and left France. On the French side you can see the mountain Marboré has already been mentioned above.*


Brecha de Rolando por Sixto Joyanes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Bureba Region – Burgos Province - Castile and Leon*​


La Bureba desde el Portillo de Busto por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Calle Marqués de Larios (Larios street), Malaga - Andalusia*​


Calle Larios por David Merino Muñoz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Las Villuercas Region – Cáceres Province - Extremadura*​


Las Villuercas. Cáceres. por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Pedraforca peak – Lleida Province - Catalonia*​
*Pedraforca is a mountain of the Pyrenees, located in the region of Berguedà. The mountain's unique form, along with the fact that it is not visibly connected to any other adjacent mountains or ridges, has made it one of the most famous and emblematic mountains of Catalonia. The mountain has a very peculiar shape, composed of two parallel ridges (the pollegons) joined by a neck (the Enforcadura). The upper ridge, named Pollegó Superior, has an elevation of 2,506.4 m[1] with a secondary peak, el Calderer of 2,496.4 m. The ridge below, Pollegó Inferior is 2,444.8 m tall, while the Enforcadura's highest point lies at 2,356.2 m.*


Saldes por Rios Valles, en Flickr​


----------



## Mr. Benq (Jan 27, 2006)

*Miranda de Ebro*, Burgos.
by myself.


Ebro by [dbp], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alt Urgell, Cataluña/Catalonia*


El Cadí by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montserrat, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Santa Cecília de Montserrat by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gallifa, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Gallifa by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queralbs, Cataluña/Catalonia*


El Cremallera de Núria / The train of Núria by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valldemossa, Mallorca*


Calma matinenca a Valldemossa / Morning calm in Valldemossa by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Benicadell mountain – Valencia and Alicante Provinces - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The Benicadell is the highest peak (1,104 m.) of the Benicadell Range and separates the provinces of Valencia and Alicante. Part of the Prebética Chain. *


Benicadell por cèlia clash, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Solsonès Region – Lleida Province - Catalonia*​


Mirador de Cambrils por Valentí Obradors, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Plaza de España (Spain Square), Sevilla - Andalusia*​


PLAÇA ESPANYA - SEVILLA por Montse Poch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Serena Region – Badajoz Province - Extremadura*​


Pantano de la Serena. por Juan Carlos Rayo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Torrecerredo and Pico de los Cabrones peaks – Asturias and Castile and Leon*​
*Torrecerredo peak (2,650 m., left) It is the highest peak in Picos de Europa, sits between the regions of Asturias and Castile and Leon. The Pico de los Cabrones (peak of the cuckolds), is located in Asturias and its altitude is 2,552 m. (right).*


Caras norte por Tomás Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*La Sagra Peak – Granada Province - Andalusia*​
*Lonely, La Sagra Peak upward its 2,383 m. as the highest altitude of the Subbetica chain. This mountain, as the name suggests and as other mountains, it also has sacred beliefs. The picture is taken from the top of Las Cabras Peak, with its 2,084 m. is the highest mountain in the province of Albacete, in the region of Castilla-La Mancha. *


La Cabras por Jose Ramon Triviño, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Sagra Region – Toledo Province - Castile-La Mancha*​


La Sagra por Seve -, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Cantón Grande street, A Coruña - Galicia*​


Canton3327 por paco capa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Valle del Guadiato Region – Córdoba - Andalusia*​


Valle del Guadiato por Alexis Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Torre de Enmedio and Torre de la Horcada peaks – Asturias*​
*Torre de Enmedio peak (2,489 m., right) and his partner Torre de la Horcada peak (2,455 m.) in Cornión Massif, Picos de Europa Chain.*


Abril por Tomás Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toledo, Castilla-La Mancha*


Toledo. España. EXPLORED. Nov 21, 2014 #10 by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Andalucía*


La tormenta que viene by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Andalucía*


Entre ramales by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Plaza de España. Quijote y Sancho. by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Weekend in Barcelona by th3hermes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla, Andalucía/Andalusia*


DSCF2984 by denis 93, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Teide, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Mount Teide by The Brit_2, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Masca otra vez by Teashirt (Marion Keller), on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Tesorero Peak – Asturias, Cantabria and Leon province - Asturias, Cantabria and Castile and Leon*​
*The Tesorero peak is a height of 2,570 m. bordering the Spanish autonomous communities of Asturias, Cantabria and Castile and Leon. It is located in the Los Urrieles Massif, in the Picos de Europa Chain.*


Tesorero por Antonio Berciano, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Andalucía/Andalusia*


CÚPULA EN LA MEZQUITA DE CORDOBA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cazorla, Andalucía/Andalusia*


CAZORLA ; CERCA DEL CIELO by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montealegre de Campos, Castilla y León/Castille and Leon*


PRIMAVERA LLUVIOSA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


ALHAMBRA DE GRANADA : LA GEOMETRÍA DE LOS SENTIDOS. by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


VISTA AL ATARDECER DE GRANADA Y LA ALHAMBRA DESDE LA ABADÍA DEL SACROMONTE. by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guardia, Galicia*


EL CRUCEIRO DEL MONTE SANTA TECLA CON LA DESEMBOCADURA DEL MIÑO by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


CÚPULA DE LA CATEDRAL DE GRANADA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peñaflor de Hornija, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


LA CASTILLA ETERNA DE LOS LÍMITES .... by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Luna llena Cuatro Torres Madrid Noviembre 2014 by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra de O Coruel, Galicia*


A Devesa da Rogueira. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Galicia*


La Coruña. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Andalucía/Andalusia*


CORDOBA : TORRE DE LA MEZQUITA CATEDRAL ENTRE NARANJOS by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barrios de la Luna, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


EL PANTANO DE LA LUNA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Andalucía/Andalusia*


CORDOBA : LA JUDERÍA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Luna llena 4 Febrero 2015. Cuatro torres Madrid by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Campodrón, Cataluña/Catalonia*


That's Camprodón, not "Campodrón".



Nikkodemo said:


> *Córdoba, Andalucía*


This image is not from Cordova at all. 
I'd say Almodóvar seen from the back, but I may be mistaken.



Nikkodemo said:


> *Guardia, Galicia*


Note Portugal on the right of the image (left bank of river Minho).



Nikkodemo said:


> *Sierra de O Coruel, Galicia*


Ok, either you use the Spanish term (Caurel), or you use the Galician term (Courel).
"Coruel" is not correct.



Nikkodemo said:


> *Barrios de la Luna, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


It's Barrios de Luna, not "de la Luna".

Now you know.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Los Galayos, El Torreón Peak – Avila - Castile and Leon*​
*The Galayos are a group of granite peaks between 2000 and 2200 meters high located in the Sierra de Gredos, an orographic subdivision of the Central System in Spain. The most emblematic peak of Los Galayos is known as El Torreón, an isolated vertical column of granite summit over 2.000 m.*


Torreón por arturo gabaldón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra Oeste Region – Comunidad de Madrid*​


Pantano de san Juan por madrid suroestebike, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Askatasunaren Avenue, San Sebastián/Donostia - Basque Country*​


La Avenida por Gorka Bravo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Vega Baja Region – Alacant/Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Salinas de Torrevieja 3 por Jeronimo Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Monte Perdido Massif – Huesca province - Aragon*​
*Monte Perdido (As tres Serols "three sisters" is the old name in Aragonese language) is the highest in Europe limestone massif. Its highest peak is the center Monte Perdido with an altitude of 3,355 meters above sea level, will accompany the Cilindro de Marboré, seen before, and right Añisclo or Soum de Ramond peak of 3,263 m. The name Monte Perdido (French: Mont Perdu, English: Lost Mountain) is that it is difficult to access the massif from France and the first French climbers who in the nineteenth century climbed massif met the "Mont Perdu" since the so-called central mountain is not visible from France and unaware of their existence.*
*It is advisable to enlarge the picture by clicking on it*


Monte Perdido por Cristina CQ, en Flickr​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Caión (Galicia)*
By José Luis García Mendoza

​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*










Flickr Ramon Bacas


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Udalaitz Peak – Gipuzkoa and Bizkaia Provinces - Basque Country*​
*Udalaitz or Udalatx, is a mountain belonging to Udala massif located between Gipuzkoa and Bizkaia provinces, Basque Country (Spain), 1,119 m. altitude.*


Pico Udalaitz por Guillén Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Montes Torozos Region – Valladolid Province - Castile and Leon*​


Campos de Castilla por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Urkixo Zumarkalea Street, Bilbao - Basque Country*​


Bilbao por Egoitz Moreno, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*O Courel Region – Lugo - Galicia*​


Courel por pedruskis, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Puig Campana Peak – Alacant/Alicante province - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The Puig Campana is a mountain that is part of the Prebética Chain, southeast of the Iberian Peninsula. With an altitude of 1,410 meters, it’s the closest to the coast of Continental Spain's highest peak, only 10 km from it.*


Puig Campana por Pål Stillesby, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tibi (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*

El Embalse de Tibi by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Moncayo Massif – Soria and Zaragoza Provinces - Castile and Leon and Aragon*​
*Moncayo is a 15 km long and about 7 km wide mountain massif. The Moncayo's highest summit, San Miguel (2,314 m), is the highest point in the 500 km long Sistema Ibérico Chain. The Moncayo is located between the provinces of Zaragoza in Aragon and Soria in Castile and León. The ridge's highest summits are usually covered in snow between October and May every year. In ancient times was a sacred mountain to the Celtiberic peoples who inhabited this region.
*


Road to Moncayo por David Rodriguez Martin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Valle de la Rioja Alta Region – La Rioja*​


Conchas de Haro por La Rioja Turismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVENUES, STREETS AND SQUARES OF SPAIN*​
*Carlos Castell Square or Torico (the little bull) square - Teruel - Aragon*​


Plaza del Torico por Nacho Viñau Ena., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Comunidad de Villa y Tierra de Sepúlveda Region – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Jurassic Park por Leanmar1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Caballo (Horse) Peak – Granada province - Andalusia*​
*Pico del Caballo, Cerro del Caballo or simply Caballo ("horse") is 3,011 m high mountain in the Sierra Nevada Range. It is the westernmost three thousander of the range and and the southernmost of the upper 3,000 meters peaks of the Iberian Peninsula.*
*It is advisable to enlarge the picture by clicking on it*


Pico del Caballo... por mcarmensol, en Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

* San Sebastián - Basque Country*​


Donostia-San Sebastian by julian-oa, on Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Valencia Cathedral - C. Valenciana*










Flickr domingo leiva


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Royal palace of Riofrio in Segovia - Castilla y León*










Flickr Campese


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alpujarra region in Granada - Andalucía*










Flickr Sagrario Gallego


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Penyagolosa Peak – Castellón Province - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The Penyagolosa is a mountain of massif of the same name, in the province of Castellón (Spain). It belongs to the Sistema Ibérico Chain and is the second highest peak (1,813 m.) in the Comunidad Valenciana.*


Pico Penyagolosa por claudio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Viñamala Peak – Huesca Province and France - Aragon and France*​
*The Viñamala Peak (French: Vignemale and its local names Comachibosa and Pique Longue) is a mountain border between Aragon (Spain) and Hautes-Pyrénées (France). With its 3,298 m. is the highest of the French Pyrenean peaks, but is only the eleventh among Spanish Pyrenean peaks. The picture is taken from the Spanish side where the mountain does look fairly uniform, on the French side has several spectacular peaks cut.*


Vignemale e ibones de Batanes por Miguel Lopez-Araus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Burgohondo-El Tiemblo-Cebreros Region – Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


Espejo por Tomas Llorente, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Cueto Tejao Peak – Cantabria*​
*It is the most visible peak of the Andara or Eastern Massif in Picos de Europa Chain. Its height is 2,159 meters.*


Cueto Tejao desde las Invernales del Texu por Tomás Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cuadrilla de Zuia/Zuiako Kuadrilla Region – Álava/Araba - Basque Country*​


ZUIA por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Cyclist seaward - Asturias*​


Ciclista al atardecer por Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

CENTER]*NATURE OF SPAIN*[/CENTER]

*L’Alt Urgell Region – Lleida - Catalonia*​


Arsèguel (Alt Urdell), Lleida por ll.lloren, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*La Morra de Lechugales Peak – Cantabria and Asturias*​
*La Morra de Lechugales is a spectacular Spanish mountain, located on the edge of Asturias and Cantabria. With its 2,444 meters is the highlight of the Eastern Massif (or Andara) of the Picos de Europa.*


Cueto Morra de Lechugales (2441 m) por Antonio Berciano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Tuca Gargallosa Peak – Huesca - Aragon*​
*With its 2,716 meters, the Tuca Gargallosa Peak is near the mythical Perdiguero Peak in the Pyrenees of Huesca Province (Spain).*


Gorgas Galantes por Javier Barco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Costa Tropical Region – Granada - Andalusia*​


Valle del rio Verde - Almuñecar por Maximo Lopez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Arco de la Sangre – Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Toledo. Arco de la Sangre desde Zocodover. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Valle del Jerte Region – Cáceres - Extremadura*​


_MG_2944 por Manuel Carrasco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*La Tuca Blanca Peak – Huesca Province - Aragon*​
*With its distinctive white color, Tuca Blanca of Paderna Peak stands its 2,847 m. in the massif of Maladeta in the Aragonese Pyrenees*


Tuca Blanca por Miquel Porras Sánchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*Sagrado Corazón or San Carlos Peak – Cantabria*​
*The Sagrado Corazón or San Carlos, is one of the peaks of the Massif of Andara, in the Picos de Europa Chain. Its altitude is 2,211 meters and its current name is due to the Sacred Heart statue erected in 1900.*


sagrado corazon o pico san carlos(2214m) por tomas vega, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sanabria-La Carballeda Region – Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


Por tierras de La Carballeda - Zamora por Garciamartín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Chueca neighborhood – Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Well, do you? por Jimmy M, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Montes de Oca Region – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Presa de Alba por Eva Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAINS OF SPAIN*​
*La Galana Peak – Ávila Province - Castile and Leon*​
*The Galana is a peak located in Gredos Range, which in turn is part of the Sistema Central Chain. It is the second highest peak of the Sistema Central Chain with 2,563 m.*


La Galana. por Miguel., en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria*


GIFTS OF NATURE by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maroño, País Vasco/Basque Country*


ROMPIMIENTO DE GLORIA EN MAROÑO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maroño, País Vasco/Basque Country*


MIRROR by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castros de Horneo, Cantabria*


LOS CASTROS DE HORNEO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


PARAPENTE 1 by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samaniego, País Vasco/Basque Country*


SAMANIEGO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Acantilados del Portio, Cantabria*


VISTA DE LOS URROS Y LOS ACANTILADOS DEL PORTIO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


UN PUENTE HACIA NINGUNA PARTE by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baquio/Bakio, País Vasco/Basque Country*


ENCUADRE ARRIESGADO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


Cruz conmemorativa del 11 de mayo de 1813 (fueron otros tiempos y otras gentes) by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Málaga y La Luna by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baelo Claudia, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Baelo Claudia by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Calle Larios by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baelo Claudia, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Conjunto Arqueológico Baelo Caludia - 1 by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Málaga marinera by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Atienza – Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Atienza por Sara, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Baquio/Bakio, País Vasco/Basque Country*
> 
> 
> ENCUADRE ARRIESGADO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


*Gaztelugatxe islet belongs to Bermeo, also the hermitage of the Degollación de San Juan.*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Costa Occidental Region – Huelva - Andalusia*​


Paisajes de Cartaya (Huelva) por ElGiPieSe Andalucía por GPS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Valdevaqueros Beach, Tarifa – Cádiz - Andalusia*​


Valdevaqueros por Juan Antonio Ocaña, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cuenca del Guadarrama Region – Comunidad de Madrid*​


Puerto de Navacerrada - 24-01-2014 por Dani, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Pedraza – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Vista nevada de Pedraza desde el cementerio por Descubre Pueblos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Turégano – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


CASTILLO DE TUREGANO SEGOVIA 1087 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alto Mijares/L’Alt Millars Region – Castelló/Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana*​


IMG_0083 por Claudiu Coste, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Vintage, Jerez de la Frontera – Cádiz - Andalusia*​


VENDIMIA MECANICA por BLAMANTI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Norte de Gran Canaria Region – Gran Canaria Island - Canary Islands*​


Agaete, Gran Canaria - Valle de Agaete por Patronato de Turismo de GRAN CANARIA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Frías – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


FRÍAS - Burgos. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Sigüenza – Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo y Catedral de SIGÜENZA (GUADALAJARA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Es Raiguer Region – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Es Raiguer por Aina Vidal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Shop of Rioja wine cellar - La Rioja*​


Tienda de Bodegas López de Heredia - Edificio de Zaha Hadid por kelkian, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*A Fonsagrada Region – Lugo - Galicia*​


fonsagrada por luis vilanova, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*San Vicente de la Sonsierra - La Rioja*​


Latest light por Iñaki, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Rello – Soria - Castile and Leon*​


Barahona-Rello_4822 por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Zafra-Río Bodión Region – Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Tierras de Burguillos del Cerro por Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Tramway station – Alacant/Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​


4202 por darrener24d, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Safor Region – Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Lliris Marjal Monduver por Xeresa Turisme, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Guadalupe – Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Entre niebla por Juan José Bau Morales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Valderrobres/Vall de Roures – Teruel - Aragon*​


Puente medieval de VALDERROBRES con el castillo al fondo (TERUEL) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra Sur Region – Jaén - Andalusia*​


From the Pass looking NW towards Alcaudete por Alan Bowman, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Sant Joan holiday – Minorca Island - Balearic islands*​


Sant Joan ,Ciutadella por Morfheos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*O Salnés Region – Pontevedra - Galicia*​


La ria de Pontevedra, Sangenjo, comarque du Salnés, province de Pontevedra, Galice, Espagne. por Bernard Blanc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Labraza – Álava/Araba - Basque Country*​


Labraza. Álava. por cosgaya, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zamanzas Valley, Castile and Leon*


Parfum d'automne by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pineda de la Sierra, Castile and Leon*


Cerca del cielo by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puentedey, Castile and Leon*


Puentedey by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Castile and Leon*


Se va el dia... by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orbaneja del Castillo, Castile and Leon*


Another Place in Paradise by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Medinaceli – Soria - Castile and Leon*​


00 SORIA 011 -1 MEDINACELI por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra de la Rioja Media Region – La Rioja*​


Cameros.... por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*High Speed Railway station – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Estacion AVE Segovia 2 ( edificios publicos ) por BMC MADERAS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Nororma Region – Málaga - Andalusia*​


El butanero y La Peña por José Francisco Pujazón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Morella – Castelló/Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Morella (Castellón, Spain por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN, TODAY IS A HOLIDAY!*​
*Soller tramway – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Tranvia de Soller por xavi.masadas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN, TODAY IS A HOLIDAY!*​
*Gerónimos Hill – Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Los Jeronimos. Madrid por jose L. chicano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN, TODAY IS A HOLIDAY!*​
*L'Oceanogràfic – Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Animal teaching Variation2 por Adrien Sifre, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Andalusia*


Edificios opuestos by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huelva, Andalusia*


Caballo y perro flaco. by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Canary Islands*


Candelaria. Tenerife by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Andalusia*



El cielo de Sanlúcar by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Albaida del Aljarafe, Andalusia*


Albaida del Aljarafe by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cádiz, Andalusia*


Calle Cueva de Setenil by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Olvera, Andalusia*


ElcielodeOlvera by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Olvera, Andalusia*


Una vista andaluza by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalusia*


Ciudad milagro by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Spain*


Al borde del abismo by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cortegana, Andalusia*


Untitled by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Andalusia*


Abanicos by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerez de los Caballeros, Extremadura*


Jerez de los Caballeros. Badajoz. Spain by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Puebla de Sanabria – Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


PUEBLA de SANABRIA (ZAMORA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Serra de Tramuntana Region – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Coll de Sa Coma des Ases por Puri Martinez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Buen Retiro Park – Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Madrid, Parque del Buen Retiro por jackfre2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Teno Region – Tenerife Island - Canary Islands*​


Masca, Tenerife EXPLORED por Christophe Faugere, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Urueña – Valladolid -  Castile and Leon*​


Murallas y castillo de URUEÑA (VALLADOLID) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Artajona - Navarre*​


ARTAJONA - Navarra. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Garraf Region – Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Ying-Yang Sunset (EXPLORED #15) por Romain MATTEI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Subway entrance – Bilbao - Basque Country*​


03 Metro Bilbao N. Foster 2124 por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Valle de Alcudia Region – Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha*​


Valle de Alcudia por Rayuela Turismo Activo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Trujillo – Cáceres - Castile and Leon*​


Panorámica de Trujillo. Cáceres por Miquel González Page, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*La Iruela – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Castillo y niebla por Paco Gómez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Alcarria Region – Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


III Jornada Lavanda por javier sanchez e, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Riazor beach – A Coruña - Galicia*​


Playa de Riazor por Manuel Vidal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*El Paso Region (Council) – La palma Island - Canary Islands*​


Vistas hacia el PN de La Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma. Canarias) por Dominic Dähncke, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Alquézar – Huesca - Aragon*​


Alquezar - Huesca por bervaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Happy 10000 posts!!* :applause:

Buen trabajo!! Great job!!

¡Viva España!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tarragona, Catalonia*

The best castellers of Spain gather in Tarragona by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Barcelona, ​​the city of culture and leisure in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tarragona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


The Roman Amphitheater in Tarragona, the balcony of the Mediterranean by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid, a lively city full of lines, colors and shapes in architecture by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona, ​​the second largest city in Spain by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona, ​​one of the most visited cities in the European Union by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Segovia, one of the most visited cities in Spain by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


In Pictures: The city of Segovia during a summer night by Hugo Ortuño Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Puertomingalbo - Teruel -Aragon*​


Castillo de PUERTOMINGALBO (TERUEL) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Armuña Region – Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​


La colza armuñesa por David Riesco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Reloj (watch) street, Poferrada – León - Castile and Leon*​


Calle del Reloj por R.Fdez., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Debagoiena Region – Gipuzkoa - Basque Country*​


Aretxabaleta (Debagoiena, Gipuzkoa) por Asier Sarasua Aranberri, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Besalú – Girona - Catalonia*​


Besalú I - 2013 por Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Aigüestortes i Estany de Monestero - Lleida (Catalunya)*










Flickr Javier Sanchez Portero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Valldemossa, Mallorca*










Flickr Antonio Rodríguez Fernández


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sa Cova Blava, Archipiélago de Cabrera - Mallorca*










Flickr El Observatorio


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sigüenza, Guadalajara - Castilla la Mancha*










Flickr Martí Vicente


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cabañeros - Ciudad Real y Toledo - Castilla-La Mancha*










Flickr Eduardo Salas


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peñíscola, Castellón - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Víctor Gutiérrez Navarro


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Doñana- Huelva y Sevilla - Andalucía*










Flickr PACHA23


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Luarca, Asturias*










Flickr m.a.r.c.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Atlantic Islands of Galicia National Park, Pontevedra - Galicia*










Flickr Oscar Megía


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Daroca, Zaragoza - Aragón*










Flickr fotoviajero.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marin, Ourense - Galiza*


Cerealero. Ourense by rapidoelectro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Eixo, A Coruna - Galiza*


Alta velocidad en Galicia by Juanav, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Arévalo - Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


AVILA, AREVALO, IGLESIA DE SAN MARTÍN O DE LAS TORRES GEMELAS por Lorenmart, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Jacetania de Zaragoza Region – Zaragoza - Aragon*​


The area around Ruesta por Lord Ozmilt, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Príncipe Pío Hub – Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Renfe Cercanias - 465 civia cruzando el viaducto de Principe Pio por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Els Serrans Region – Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Chulilla desde el Puerto de las Muelas. por Josep - fotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Belmonte - Cuenca -Castile-La Mancha*​


BELMONTE 1 (CUENCA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bubión, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Bubión by llorenspilar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Alhambra by llorenspilar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Colgados by llorenspilar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orient, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*

Orient, Majorca by JamieD888, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Trasmoz - Zaragoza - Aragon*​


TRASMOZ 71 por MOTACATU, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Region of Levante Almeriense – Almería - Andalusia*​


Mojácar por Landahlauts, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Oficios street – Granada - Andalusia*​


Granada calle Oficios -Capilla Real por Fernando López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Tierra de Alba Region – Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


Por la Tierra de Alba - Zamora por Garciamartín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Aínsa (L’Aínsa) - Huesca -Aragon*​


Espagne, Aragon, Ainsa et le massif du mont Perdu por jpazam, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alicante, Valencia*


C0401 - Alicante by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alicante, Valencia*


B7922 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alicante, Valencia*


C0369 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*León, Castile and Leon*


Arbotante by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cadaqués, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Una calle en Cadaqués by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Mirambel - Teruel - Aragon*​


Portal de la Fuente. por SsangYong Actyon Sport, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Maqsurah by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Manchuela Region – Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Nubes y Claros por Antonio Zamora, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*The Regenta, Oviedo – Asturias*​


Catedral y Regenta - Oviedo por Sergi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Aoiz Region (Agoitzaldea) – Navarre*​


Argia por Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Buitrago de Lozoya - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Murallas de Buitrago y río Lozoya por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid's skyline - Horizonte de Madrid by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castile and Leon*


Castle of Pedraza, Segovia - Castillo de Pedraza, Segovia by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nerja, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Nerja (Málaga) by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castile and Leon*


Alcazar of Segovia - Alcázar de Segovia by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zaragoza, Aragón*


Basílica Nuestra Señora del Pilar, Zaragoza by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

View of the forts of San Felipe and La Palma from the Battery de La Bailadora:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*O Cebreiro, Pedrafita do Cebreiro - Lugo -Galicia*​


O Cebreiro por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra de san Vicente Region – Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Sierra de S.Vicente por Diego Soria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Este Market, Santander – Cantabria*​


Santander-Mercado del este por juantiagues, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cuadrilla de Campezo-Montaña Alavesa/Kanpezuko Kuadrilla-Arabako Mendialdea Region – Álava/Araba - Basque Country*​


San Román de Campezo por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Alarcón – Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Nublado amanecer en Alarcón./ Cloudy dawn at Alarcón ( Cuenca - Spain ) por Recesvintus, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia*


Valencia by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia*


Valencia by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alicante - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Alejandro González


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Polop, Alicante - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Werner Wilmes


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Altea, Alicante - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Werner Wilmes


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Valencia - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Víctor Gutiérrez Navarro


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bocairent, Valencia - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Jairo Molina Carbonell


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Requena, Valencia - C. Valenciana*










Flickr Antonio Calero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Todolella, Castellón - C. Valenciana*










Flickr SsangYong Actyon Sport


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Seville*

Tapas Bar in Santa Maria, Seville

Tapas Bar by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Maderuelo - Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Anochecer en Maderuelo por Roberto_48, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Hoya de Huesca Region – Huesca - Aragon*​


De Huesca à Vadiello (Aragon/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Pineda de la Sierra - Burgos – Castile and Leon*​


Pineda de la Sierra View por Carlos Rincón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Frontera Region (Council) – El Hierro Island - Canary Islands*​


Vista del Valle del Golfo por Jose Mesa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Cazorla – Jaén -Andalusia*​
*In this photo there trap, the photographer has played in two different villages; Cazorla village is visible from the balcony of the Castle of Vélez Blanco.*


El castillo de CAZORLA (JAÉN), visto desde el balcón del castillo de Vélez Blanco. -Montage- por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Vélez Blanco - Almería - Andalusia*​


Velez Blanco (almeria) por manuel motos diaz
, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra de la Demanda Region – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Pineda de la Sierra View por Carlos Rincón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Street, Toro - Zamora – Castile and Leon*​


calle de TORO (6) por Javi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Valle de Ricote Region – Región de Murcia*​


Mirador alto bayna por Alvaro MARTINEZ FERNANDEZ, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Alcalá de la Selva – Teruel - Aragon*​


ALCALÁ de la SELVA 2 (TERUEL) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Fuentidueña - Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Fuentidueña, Segovia por ferfufe, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Els Ports Region – Castelló/Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Vista sobre el río Bergantes desde el Santuario de la Virgen de la Balma. Sorita (Els Ports. Castelló de La Plana) (Fisheye Vision) por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Palace of Sports, Santander – Cantabria*​


Palacio de los deportes (Santander) por Roberto_48, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Gironès Region – Girona - Catalonia*​


BORDILS por Montse Poch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGES OF SPAIN*​
*Vilafamés – Castello/Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Castillos de España: VILLAFAMÉS (CASTELLÓN) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontevedra - Galicia*


Pontevedra-Miles de luces en el puente de las corrientes by juantiagues, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra de Tramuntana, Balearic Islands*


Sierra de tramuntana by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parc Natural de Sa Dragonera, Balearic Islands*


Parc Natural de Sa Dragonera by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sa Calobra, Balearic Islands*


Sa Calobra by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra Tramuntana, Balearic Islands*


Sierra Tramuntana by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


image by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Escorca, Balearic Islands*


IMG_3928 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Deya, Balearic Islands*


IMG_3888 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


IMG_3051 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


IMG_3031 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


IMG_3014 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


IMG_3004 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


IMG_2994 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Valencia*


IMG_2984 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Praetorium - Tarragona - Catalonia*​


Tarragona por Coleccionista de lugares, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Baix Empordà Region – Girona - Catalonia*​


SANT FELIU DE BOADA por Montse Poch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Butron Castle, Gatika - Bizkaia – Basque Country*​


Castillo de Butrón-5 por Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra de Segura Region – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Sequia en el Tranco por Juan Antonio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Generalife - Granada - Andalusia*​


Generalife, Granada, Spain por Paul Kelly, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Santa María de Mediavilla Cathedral - Teruel - Aragon*​


pasadizo de la Catedral por domingo abril crusellas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Ordes Region – A Coruña - Galicia*​


VACA por Xurxo Lobato, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Covarrubias - Burgos – Castile and Leon*​


BURGOS, COVARRUBIAS por Lorenmart, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Bajo Martín Region – Teruel - Aragon*​


Urrea-Jatiel-Castelnou por Carlos José, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Roman Walls - Lugo - Galicia*​


Muralla Romana de Lugo y Catedral por diegoperez74, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN, TODAY IS A HOLIDAY!*​
*Porto de Santa Cruz – A Coruña - Galicia*​


Ola rompiendo en paseo de Sta Cruz por David Balado Fotografía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN, TODAY IS A HOLIDAY!*​
*Benidorm – Alacant/Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Benidorm, La Noche de San Juan, June, 2012 por Elena Jursina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN, TODAY IS A HOLIDAY!*​
*Donostia/San Sebastián – Basque Country*​


Playa de la Concha por kostybit, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Moorish Alcazaba, Mérida - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Vista general de la Alcazaba por Alberto Camarero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cerrato Region – Palencia - Castile and Leon*​


La Puerta del Cerrato Palentino * Dueñas por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*Nerja - Málaga – Andalusia*​


Nerja - Balcón de Europa por Miguel Carvalho, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Valle del Ambroz Region – Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Vista del valle del Ambroz (Al fondo el pueblo de Hervás) por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Dalt Vila Walls, Eivissa/Ibiza – Eivissa/Ibiza Island - Balearic Islands*​


IMG_6438------------------1024 por fnogues, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Antequera, Málaga - Andalucía*










Flickr Jose Antonio Rodriguez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANY DAY IN SPAIN*​
*San Felipe Square , Zaragoza – Aragon*​


PLAZA SAN FELIPE 10 por José Luis de Dios Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Las Vicarías Region – Soria - Castile and Leon*​


Con y sin girasolear por Eduardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*San Pablo Church, Zaragoza - Aragon*​


24122009 191200 ZGZ 6883 por Turol Jones un artista de cojones, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha*


Plaza Mayor by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía*


La Alhambra by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


El Escorial by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Apuntando al cielo by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Catedral de Segovia by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla, Andalucía*


Espacio Metropol Parasol by sladkij11, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Atalaya Mountain (Cieza - R. Murcia)*










Flickr Juan Buitrago


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Colorfull of Cieza's Orchard (R. Murcia)*









Flickr Pascual Vázquez Gómez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cieza's Night (R. Murcia)*










Flickr Juan Buitrago


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Yuso Monastery, San Millán de la Cogolla – La Rioja*​


Monasterio de Yuso por Jaliker, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Odra-Pisuerga Region – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Villasandino IV por LGTorréns, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Miguel Arcángel Church, Sotosalbos – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de San Miguel, nocturna por Mayte Díaz Vázquez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Miguel Arcángel Church, Sotosalbos – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de San Miguel, nocturna por Mayte Díaz Vázquez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*La Canal de Navarrés Region – Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Llanterners al ataque! por Beatriz Sirvent, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Roman Aqueduct of Los Milagros, Mérida – Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Mérida - Acueducto de los Milagros por DraKeXXI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Casa Batlló (Gaudí), Barcelona – Catalonia*​


Casa Batlló - Barcelona por Jaume CP BCN, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra Morena Region – Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha*​


R-598 por cardenas449, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Pyrenees, Navarra*


Beautiful sight of The Pyrenees at sunset. Navarra, Spain by Iratxe Zorrilla [730 X 487] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tejada, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Canary Sunset! Marvelous evening at amazing landscape, Tejada, Spain by John A Hemmingsen [1600 x 899] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Roque Bentayga & Roque Nublo, Gran Canaria [2048x1119] by Alastair Dixon by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Hércules Tower (Roman Lighthouse), A Coruña – Galicia*​


Torre de Hércules, A Coruña por Sergiu_TM, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alcarria de Cuenca Region – Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Barajas de Melo por Luis Alonso Alonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Frutos Priory, Carrascal del Río – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Sepulveda (Segovia). Ermita de San Frutos. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Frutos Priory, Carrascal del Río – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Carrascal del Río (Segovia) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Aliste Region – Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


Rio Aliste por Francisco José Sánchez Montero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Albaicín neighborhood, Granada - Andalusia*​


Albaicín, Granada, Espanha por Miguel Morais, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Puente de la Cárcel, Estella:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Valcarlos, one of the Spanish towns in the northern slopes of the Pyrenees:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Pamplona:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The forest of Los Tilos, La Palma:









Source


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sanlúcar de Guadiana (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr Olaf Meyer


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*San Lázaro Aqueduct, Mérida - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


DSCN1035 por MARI CARMEN SAEZ, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*El Rocío (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr Manuel Cespedosa


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Comunidad de Villa y Tierra de Sepúlveda Region – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Por la Meseta arriba... Caminando hacia Sepúlveda por caminanteK, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, Nuestra Señora de la Natividad Church, Sotillo – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Nuestra Señora de la Natividad, Sotillo (Segovia) por Ray Escámez Rivero, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sierra de Aracena (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr Sergio Toledo Jiménez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, Nuestra Señora de la Natividad Church, Sotillo – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de la Natividad de la Virgen - Canecillos 4 por Alberto, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Riotinto Dock (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr chema padial


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Tolosaldea Region – Gipuzkoa - Basque Country*​


Txindoki, Abaltzisketako paisaiaren fitxa por PAISAIA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Roman gold mines of Las Médulas - León - Castile and Leon*​


Panorámica de las antiguas minas de oro romanas de las Médulas. León. España / Overview of the ancient Roman gold mines of the Marrows. León. Spain por José María Gómez de Salazar, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Almonaster la Real (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr Juan Mariano Clodoaldo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Pindal cave, Ribadedeva – Asturias*​


Cantabria 2014 3028.jpg por DavidRBadger, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Ferreries Region (Council) – Minorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


IMG_1741.JPG por Josep Febrer Salord, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Miguel Church, Tenzuela – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Tenzuela, Comarca del Pirón, Segovia por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Miguel Church, Tenzuela – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


San Miguel, Tenzuela (Segovia) por Ray Escámez Rivero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Gúdar-Javalambre Region – Teruel - Aragon*​


Panoramica Sierra de Gudar por Rafael Jarque, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​*Roman bridge of Albarregas river, Mérida – Badajoz – Extremadura*​


Puente Albarregas (1) por Ángel Martín Expósito, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Temple of Diana(Mérida - Extremadura)*










Flickr david de la peña


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alconchel's fields(Badajoz - Extremadura)*










Flickr Francisco Manuel Perez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Medellin (Badajoz - Extremadura)*










Flickr Javi Walls


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Valle Gran Rey, La Gomera:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Ekain Cave, Zestoa – Gipuzcoa – Basque Country*​


Ekaingo pinturak por ^^noricia^^, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Terra Chá Region – Lugo - Galicia*​


Laguna de Cospeito por fmar21, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Cristobal Church, La Cuesta – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


San Cristóbal, La Cuesta (Segovia, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Cristobal Church, La Cuesta – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


San Cristóbal, La Cuesta (Segovia) por Ray Escámez Rivero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cinco Villas Region – Zaragoza - Aragon*​


Castillo de Sora.... **Zaragoza** por jluissang, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zamora (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Luis G. Cabello


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Porch of Majestic in Toro (Zamora - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Segundo Sánchez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Salcedillo church (Palencia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castilla channel in Frómista (Palencia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Sanmi


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Belmonte de Campos castle (Palencia - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Fernando Guerra Velasco


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peñafiel (Valladolid - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Miguel Ángel García


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Simancas bridge (Valladolid - Castilla y León)*










Flickr Jorge Ramos


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tordesillas (Valladolid - Castilla y León)*










Flickr ALBERTO Fernández


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Very complete review of Castilla y León :banana: :banana:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Archeological Site, Atapuerca – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


- Yacimiento de la Gran Dolina, Atapuerca - por Xavier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Las Merindades Region – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Mi tierra por bregoberen, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Pedro Church, San Pedro de Gaíllos – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


San Pedro de Gaillos por José María Gallardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, San Pedro Church, San Pedro de Gaíllos – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de San Pedro. San Pedro de Gaíllos (Segovia) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Levante Almeriense Region – Almería - Andalusia*​


Aguadulce vista de Enix por _lalena__, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​*Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*​


Toledo por Jesús M García Flores, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*San Julián de los Prados Church – Oviedo - Asturias*​


San Julián de los Prados por vazquez66, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Eo-Navia Region – Asturias*​
*The bottom of the bridge is located in Galicia and was the only access to the village of Ríodeporcos*


Riodeporcos. IBIAS por Germán Yanes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, El Salvador Church, Sepúlveda – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


La iglesia de El Salvador de Sepúlveda S-XI por Pablo Andres, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, El Salvador Church, Sepúlveda – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


El Salvador de Sepúlveda por albolm911, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Anaga Region – Tenerife Island - Canary Islands*​


Anaga por etoma, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


Segovia, general por Javier Enjuto Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*San Cristina de Lena Church, Lena – Asturias*​


Ermita de Santa Cristina de Lena. La Cobertoria (Lena, Asturias) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Besaya Region – Cantabria*​


Castillo de Doña Urraca en Cobejo. por dlmanrg, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, Nuestra Señora de la Cerca Church, Madrona – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Madrona por José María Gallardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, Nuestra Señora de la Cerca Church, Madrona – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Madrona por José María Gallardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alajeró Region (Council) – La Gomera Island - Canary Islands*​


LA GOMERA - CANARIES - décembre 2014 -124 por bebopeloula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Cuenca – Castile-La Mancha*​


Cuenca por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*La Foncalada, Oviedo – Asturias*​
*It’s the only early medieval source (ninth century) preserved in Europe. It’s part of Asturian pre-Romanesque architecture.*


Fuente de Foncalada, Oviedo (Asturias, Spain). por Angel Armendariz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alt Palància Region – Castelló/Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Vista general de Jérica. Alto Palancia (Fisheye Vision) por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - I*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Church, Duratón – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​
*With this tiny, perfect for all points of view church, just the route - I, though we could continue for weeks*


Iglesia románica de Duratón por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Segovia, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Church, Duratón – Segovia, Castile and Leon*​


Capitel de la Anunciación por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Migjorn Region – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Es Caló des Moro, Mallorca por Dan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Cáceres – Extremadura*​


Anochecer Cáceres por Javier Bohigas, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The valley of Segura, Yeste:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*La Covaciella Cave, Cabrales – Asturias*​


La Covaciella por Francisco Izquierdo Vallina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Arenas de San Pedro (Valle del Tietar) Region – Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


gavilanes ( sierra del tietar). por JAVIER FONTECHA SANCHO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Bartolomé Ermitage, Gavín – Huesca, Aragon*​


Ermita de San Bartolomé. Gavín (Huesca) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Bartolomé Ermitage, Gavín – Huesca, Aragon*​


San Bartolomé de Gavín por Conarte69, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra de La Rioja Baja Region – La Rioja*​


Desde Gatur por Carlos Torres, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Santiago de Compostela – A Coruña - Galicia*​


SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA por María, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Cathedral, Oviedo – Asturias*​


01 Simon y Judas02 por Jorge, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cinca Medio Region – Huesca - Aragon*​


EL VERJEL DEL CINCA MEDIO por daniel irigaray, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Martín Church, Oliván – Huesca, Aragon*​


Iglesia de San Martín. Oliván (Huesca) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Martín Church, Oliván – Huesca, Aragon*​


Iglesia de San Martín - Pinturas por Alberto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra Norte Region – Comunidad de Madrid*​


MADRID SIERRA NORTE EL ATAZAR por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Ávila – Castile and Leon*​


La Guardiana de Las Murallas por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Arco de Trajano (Trajan arch), Mérida – Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Arco de Trajano por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra Sur Region – Sevilla - Andalusia*​


Peñón de Algámitas.(Sevilla). por Ángel Carreras Arroyo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, Santa Eulalia Church, Orós Bajo – Huesca, Aragon*​


Iglesia de Sta. Eulalia por Ana, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, Santa Eulalia Church, Orós Bajo – Huesca, Aragon*​


Iglesia de Santa Eulalia. Orós Bajo (Huesca) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Sierra Mágina Region – Jaén - Andalucia*​


El Torcal de Sierra Mágina - Jaén por Lourdes S.C., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Córdoba – Andalusia*​


Mezquita y Puente Romano -Córdoba- por Paco Lozano, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Lanzarote:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Güell Palace (Gaudí), Barcelona -Catalonia*​


Palau Guell - The Atrium por thc6, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Montes de Toledo Region – Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


zigzag por RAFAHEREDI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Juan de Busa Church, Biescas – Huesca, Aragon*​


SAN JUAN DE BUSA - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Juan de Busa Church, Biescas – Huesca, Aragon*​


San Juan de Busa. Interior. por Sabiñánigo Online, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Bajo Aragón/Baix Aragó Region – Teruel - Aragon*​


La Ginebrosa por Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Tarragona – Catalonia*​


Tarragona romana-4 por Fernando López, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*País Vasco/Basque Country*


Suitza euskalduna by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dalí's Theatre-Museum in Figueres, Cataluña*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Figueres*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Mérida – Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Puente Romano / Roman bridge ( Mérida - Badajoz - Spain ) por Cesar Redondo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alt Maestrat Region – Castelló/Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana*​


DSC02104 por Descubre Castellón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Miguel Church, Otal – Huesca, Aragon*​
*Otal is an abandoned village*


Otal, Aragon, Espagne por JM Fumeau, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Miguel Church, Otal – Huesca, Aragon*​


Otal, 1450 m por JM Fumeau, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Val d’Aran – Lleida - Catalonia*​


Vilamòs (Val d'Aran/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Alcalá de Henares - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Iglesi de Santa Maria por Manuel Portela, en Flickr​


----------



## Jevo (Jun 21, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> *NATURE OF SPAIN*​
> *Alt Maestrat Region – Castelló/Castellón - Galicia*​
> 
> 
> DSC02104 por Descubre Castellón, en Flickr​


Castellón/Castelló is in Comunidad Valenciana, not in Galicia,


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alhambra (Granada - Andalucía)*










Flickr taftazani


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ronda (Málaga - Andalucía)*










Flickr taftazani


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cómpeta (Málaga - Andalucía)*










Flickr John Dunford


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Jevo said:


> Castellón/Castelló is in Comunidad Valenciana, not in Galicia,


Tiene usted toda la razón, caballero :lol:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Úbeda – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Parador de Úbeda y Capilla del Salvador por Lourdes S.C., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Nalón Region – Asturias*​


742 - Soto d'Agües por esnalar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Úrbez Church, Formigal – Huesca, Aragon*​
*It was the parish church of an abandoned village called Basarán. Faced with the danger of final ruin was moved to the tourist resort of Formigal*


Formigal.Iglesia de Basaran (1) por Carlos Flamarique Zaborras, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Úrbez Church, Formigal – Huesca, Aragon*​


formigal por Ignacio Penado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Asón-Agüera Region – Cantabria*​


Por las alturas de Valdició por Jose Luis Canales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENTS OF SPAIN WORLD HERITAGE*​
*Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​


La ciudad donde vivo - Skyline Clerecia, Universidad, campanario Universidad, cupula iglesia San Sebastian, Catedral, Casa Lis y Dominicos, Salamanca (España) por Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Clavijo castle, Clavijo - La Rioja*​


Castillo de Clavijo por Lori Formby, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*A Barbanza Region – A Coruña - Galicia*​


Ruta pola Serra do Barbanza por José Francisco Méndez García, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Andrés Church, Satué – Huesca, Aragon*​


SATUÉ - Huesca. EXPLORE 2013-12-05 por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Andrés Church, Satué – Huesca, Aragon*​


Ruta del Serrablo por Kamikaze GT, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Guadalteba Region – Málaga - Andalusia*​


Mario Ortiz Nuevo. Difracción por Comarca Guadalteba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Aliaga castle, Aliaga – Teruel - Aragon*​


ALIAGA (TERUEL) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Loarre castle, Loarre – Huesca - Aragon*​


Castillo de Loarre por luicabe, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cuenca del Guiniguada Region – Gran Canaria Island - Canary Islands*​


Ruta: Utiaca, barranco la mina, Alonso y Guiniguada por El Coleccionista de Instantes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - II*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Pedro de Lárrede Church, Lárrede – Huesca, Aragon*​
*San Pedro de Lárrade is the most significant church of Serrablo. With it closed the route II although we could continue with the churches of Arto, Isún, Lasieso, Rasal, Susín ....*


San Pedro de Larrede por Rodrigo Gómez Sanz, en Flickr​


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Salve a España. Deveriam chamar Portugal e formar só um país.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Churches of Serrablo, San Pedro de Lárrede Church, Lárrede – Huesca, Aragon*​


Ilesia de Larrede por Tierra de Barrenaus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Ancares Region – León - Castile and Leon*​


Sierra de los Ancares. León por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Peñafiel castle, Peñafiel – Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Penafiel por Rex Harris, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

ReiLoco said:


> Salve a España. Deveriam chamar Portugal e formar só um país.



Isso é uma piada


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Quel castle, Quel - La Rioja*​


Castillo de Quel por JOSEP LLUIS MARTINEZ COLLS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Las Hurdes Region – Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Las Hurdes Distópicas por Revista Distopia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Nuestra Señora de los Reyes Church, Grijalba – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos is a series of sumptuous Gothic churches settled in villages or small towns that were important in the Middle Ages but forgotten now sleeping an eternal sleep. Still, it is surprising the existence of these churches, because at the time all villages had a functional Romanesque church, resulting then that these Gothic churches were built on earlier Romanesque churches.*


Iglesia de Grijalba por Xosé Ignacio Miguel García, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Nuestra Señora de los Reyes Church, Grijalba – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Portada de Grijalba por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Ebro Region – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Montes Obarenes desde Orón por Kasta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*La Iruela castle, La Iruela – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Castillo templario de la Iruela. por PhotoPérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Arbeteta castle, Arbeteta – Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Arbeteta (Guadalajara). Castillo de los condes de Medinaceli por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Maresme Region – Barcelona - Catalonia*​


20141220-FCOC-Burriac-26 por Adrià Triquell i Cristòfol, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Santiago Apostol Church, Villamorón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​
*Villamorón has two inhabitants and a wonderful Gothic church lost in time and space*


Iglesia de Villamorón - Burgos, España - por Jose Lozano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Santiago Apostol Church, Villamorón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Iglesia de Santiago Apóstol. Villamorón (Burgos) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Tierra de Tábara Region – Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


Rio Esla -Zamora por Garciamartín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Remains of Corbedo castle, O Courel – Lugo - Galicia*​


Ruinas medievales por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orbaneja del Castillo, Castilla y León*


Orbaneja del Castillo, Formaciones Rocosas by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Alhambra, Palacios ( Granada ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Generalife by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Albaicin by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Alhambra ( Granada ) / قصر الحمراء في غرناطة by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Mº de El Parral ( Segovia ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Zafra Castle, Campillo de Dueñas – Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo roquero por Kamikaze GT, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Arratia-Nerbioi Region – Bizkaia/Vizcaya - Basque Country*​


Arratia por txadonak, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Santa María la Real Church, Sasamón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​
*As if it were a cathedral*


Sasamón por José María Gallardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Santa María la Real Church, Sasamón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Claustro de Santa María la Real- Sasamón por Javier Santoyo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Cuenca Media del Jarama Region – Comunidad de Madrid*​


pedrezuela por solocelso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Almansa castle, Almansa – Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Almansa por Miguel Angel Lillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*La Puebla de Alcocer Castle, La Puebla de Alcocer – Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Castillo de la Puebla_4 por Paco y Mar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Serranía Region – Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Parque Natural de Tejera Negra - Cantalojas - Guadalajara - Castilla la Mancha - España por angelbc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Church, Olmillos de Sasamón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​
*Renaissance look externally for the duration of the work is internally fully Gothic*


IMG_8429 Iglesia Olmillos de Sasamón por Pepi Aguilar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Church, Olmillos de Sasamón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Olmillos de Sasamón (Burgos). Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción. Bóvedas por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURE OF SPAIN*​
*Alto Guadalquivir Region – Córdoba - Andalusia*​


002 MEDIO QUIVIR Paisajes de Olivar 2 por Miradas de Andalucía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*La Calahorra castle, La Calahorra – Granada - Andalusia*​


Castillo de La Calahorra y Sierra Nevada por Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Metauten, Navarra:









Flickr, photo by Raul Lopez


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A landscape of Navarra:









Flickr, photo by A.M. Goñi


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*


Lanzarote - volcano mountains view from Teguise by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*


Lanzarote Papagayo beach by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*


Lanzarote - Timamfaya Volcano National Park by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Salvatierra castle, Cazorla – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Castillo de Salvatierra. Cazorla. por Juan Antonio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Valsaín neighborhood, San Ildefonso – Segovia - Castile-La Mancha*​
*This is the village where I live*


Río Eresma en Valsaín, Segovia, España (Explore) por Caty, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Nuestra Señora del Manzano Church, Castrojeriz – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Colegiata de Nuestra señora del manzano de Castrojeriz por miriamymarta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, Nuestra Señora del Manzano Church, Castrojeriz – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Camino de Santiago. Nª Sª del Manzano de Castrojeriz. Vidriera. por Cefepé, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Salamanca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Big city nights 7 - La Clerecia desde la calle Palominos, Salamanca (España). Explore 13-01-2015. Thanks to all !, Gracias a [email protected]!  por Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Peracense castle, Peracense – Teruel - Aragón*​


Castillo de Peracense por Salvador Rubio Coderch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Sora castle, Castejón de Valdejasa – Zaragoza - Aragón*​


Castillo de Sora por Kamikaze GT2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Retiro Park, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Hola Madrid! [Explored] por Manos Eleftheroglou, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, San Antón ruins, Castrojeriz – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Castrojeriz (Burgos). Convento de San Antón. Ruinas por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, San Antón ruins, Castrojeriz – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


Plegaria en ruinas - Prayer in ruins por MIGUEL & VICKY, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Oviedo - Asturias*​


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XV). Para vanto5 # EXPLORE*EXPLORE Noviembre 4. 2014 por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Biar castle, Biar – Alicante/Alacant - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Biar Castle, Spain por Kasimir, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A winter landscape in the Valley of Carranza with the baroque church of San Bartolome:









Panoramio, photo by Sergio González Ahedo


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Plaza Mayor, Lugo:









Wikipedia


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

An artistic image of the Castle of Doiras, Province of Lugo:









Flickr, photo by Amio Cajander


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Davalillo Castle, Davalillo – La Rioja*​


Castillo de Davalillo por Manuel López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Balá Valley – Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Vall de Balà por SantiMB.Photos, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ronda Altstadt by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ronda Ausblick by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - III*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, San Miguel ruins, Sasamón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​
*Church of San Miguel only is this archway, mazarreros village there is nothing left*


03042015 Sasamón 010 por Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frgiliana, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Frigiliana by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Gothic of Burgos, San Miguel ruins, Sasamón – Burgos, Castile and Leon*​


ARCO DE SAN MIGUEL DE MAZARREROS. SASAMÓN. BURGOS. por Fernando Guerra Velasco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Palmeira – A Coruña - Galicia*​


Otra nocturna en Palmeira. La verdad es que no puedo estar mas contento del rendimiento del sensor de la OM-D por Carlos Alonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Aunqueospese castle (In archaic Spanish Manqueospese), Mironcillo – Ávila - Castile and Leon*​
*Aunque os pese or Manque os pese means “Although do not want”*


Castillo de AUNQUEOSPESE (ÁVILA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Menorca, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


Blue by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Co-cathedral of Sta. María de la Redonda (Logroño - La Rioja)*










Flickr Abariltur


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Montefrío (Granada - Andalucía)*










Flickr Lui G. Marín


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Prioro (Asturias)*










Flickr P PF


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sirens reef in Cabo de Gata (Almería - Andalucía)*










Flickr Juan Mercader


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Navacerrada Pass (C. Madrid)*










Flickr José Antonio Cartelle


----------



## Terrasvermelhas (May 11, 2015)

Preciso saber mais desse belo país.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Oval passage (Teruel - Aragón)*










Flickr domingo leiva


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cádiz, Andalusia*









By me


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Spain square in Barcelona (Cataluña)*










Flickr bervaz


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Gran Vía in Madrid*










Flickr Laura.rr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartagena (Murcia)*

Vista de Cartagena by Pablo Cabezos, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Port of A Coruña (Galicia)*










Flickr Anyul Rivas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cantabria.*



The cliffs and the ocean, in *Toñanes* (municipality of Alfoz de Lloredo).


*Wikipedia*: Palacion


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Corunna province (Galicia).*



*Vixía de Herbeira cliffs*, near Cedeira.


*turismoferrolterra.es*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Otiñar castle, Jaén – Andalusia*​


Castillo de Otiñar por eduardo S. G., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Alquézar - Huesca -Aragon*​


Alquezar Noche - Huesca (Explored) por bervaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - IV*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, El Salvador Church, Carabias – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​
*Many Romanesque churches of Guadalajara stand out for its splendid atriums*


76 - Iglesia El Salvador - Carabias (Sigüenza - Guadalajara) - Spain por ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, El Salvador Church, Carabias – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​


67 - Fachada Oeste - Iglesia El Salvador - Carabias (Sigüenza - Guadalajara) - Spain por ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Baths of María Padilla, Reales Alcázares - Sevilla - Andalusia*​


Baños de María Padilla [Explore 11/02/2014] por Olga Perdiguero García, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Mendoza castle, Manzanares el Real – Comunidad de Madrid*​


Manzanares el Real. Castillo de los Mendoza por Sergio Zurinaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Montgrí castle, Torroella de Montgrí – Girona - Catalonia*​


El Montgrí por David Falgàs i Gonzàlez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Santander - Cantabria*​


SANTANDER - Cantabria. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - IV*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, Santa Clara Church, Molina de Aragón – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​


Molina_Aragon_Santa_Clara por Antonio Herrera Casado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, Santa Clara Church, Molina de Aragón – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​


Santa Clara por SsangYong Actyon Sport, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Alicante coast - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Mirant cap a la "civilització" por Vicent Galiana, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Peñaranda castle, Peñaranda de Duero – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Peñaranda de Duero por Jose F. Serrano, en Flickr​


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Corunna province (Galicia).*



*Cape Finisterre*, seen from Ézaro.


*Wikipedia*: Yann


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Ensenada de Niembro (Cove), Llanes - Asturias*​


Niembru [Explore] por David Castañón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - IV*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, San pedro Church, Villacadima – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​


Villacadima (Guadalajara) por Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, San pedro Church, Villacadima – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​


Iglesia románica de Villacadima ( S.XIII y reformada en el S.XVI ) por Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN EXPLORE*​
*Isleta del Moro – Almería - Andalusia*​


Isleta del Moro (Explored) por Javi Pardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Talamantes castle, Talamantes – Zaragoza - Aragon*​


TALAMANTES (ZARAGOZA) ...y otros cinco más por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Frías Castle, Frías – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Frias. Burgos. por carmen, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Lakes Train, Baronia de Sant Oïsme – Lleida - Catalonia*​


nº200: Tren dels Llacs primaveral por Pol Llopart, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - IV*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, San Miguel Church, Beleña de Sorbe – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​
*It has added a sixteenth century Renaissance header but still retains an excellent mensario (calendar) in its Romanesque door*


0007-Beleña de Sorbe-Guadalajara por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, San Miguel Church, Beleña de Sorbe – Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha*​


0010-Beleña de Sorbe-Guadalajara por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Train circulating in the vicinity of the new Caminito del Rey, El Chorro – Málaga - Andalusia*​


Caminito del Rey por albertoadpm, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Chirel Castle, Cortes de Pallás – Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Ruta Embalse de Cofrentes al Castillo de Chirel por Augusto Olarte del Castillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aerial view of the Monastery of Oseira, Province of Orense, Galicia:









Source


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerez de la Frontera, Andalusia*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera, Andalusia*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Mota Castle, Medina del Campo – Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Mota - Valladolid por Jacobo Gordon Levenfeld, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Despeñaperros Pass – Jaén - Andalusia*​


Vaya cambios........ por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - IV*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Church, Saúca – Guadalajara, 
Castile-La Mancha*​


Saúca - Guadalajara por Garciamartín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Church, Saúca – Guadalajara, 
Castile-La Mancha*​


Iglesia románica de Saúca (Guadalajara) por Eduardo Sánchez Butragueño, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Tourist train of Tajuña River – Comunidad de Madrid*​


El tren de Arganda por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Alcázar, Segovia – Castile and Leon*​


Alcázar de Segovia por Fernando García, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Galician rural baroque: the Church of Santa Maria in the village of Salamonde, Province of Orense:









Wikipedia


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Guadalupe monastery (Cáceres, Extremadura)*

Guadalupe, Cáceres. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*

Cádiz, catedral y mar. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bilbao (País Vasco)*

Puppy, Jeff Koons, 1992. Bilbao. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Escorial (Madrid)*

Real Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial. Fachada Sur. (Explore 25/03/15) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cadavedo (Asturias)*

La Regalina, Cadavedo (Valdés). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bandujo (Asturias)*

Bandujo, Proaza. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Donosti/San Sebastián (País Vasco)*










Flickr Francisco Esteve


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Castle, Zamora – Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Zamora por rbrtsch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Canfranero Tourist train – Huesca - Aragon*​


Tren turístico Canfranero en Navasa por Javier López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROUTES OF JEWELS OF SPANISH ARCHITECTURE - IV*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, Santa Coloma Church, Albendiego – Guadalajara, 
Castile-La Mancha*​
*Seemingly simple, the church of Santa Coloma has a wonderful apse that make it one of the most important churches of Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara. With this church ended this route.*


Iglesia Románica de Santa Coloma en Albendiego (Guadalajara) por Eduardo Sánchez Butragueño, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BONUS*​
*Rural Romanesque of Guadalajara, Santa Coloma Church, Albendiego – Guadalajara, 
Castile-La Mancha*​


Albendiego Iglesia de Santa Coloma fachada trasera por Javier Mateos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Al Andalus Tourist train – Málaga - Andalusia*​


Al Andalus en la Peña por Jose Maria Navarro Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*S'Almudaina, Palma – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


LUCIERNAGA ILUMINADA. FIREFLY ILLUMINATED. por LIMA58, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calblanque (Murcia)*

Calblanque by Pablo Cabezos, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tarifa (Cádiz, Andalucía)*

Piscinas naturales-3 by Juan Carlos Otero Marzal, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mirambel (Teruel, Aragón)*

Mirambel, Teruel. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ponferrada (León, Castilla y León)*

Ponferrada (León), Castillo Templario. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Coca Castle, Coca – Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


COCA 8 (SEGOVIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Tarraco Talgo Tourist train – Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Cátalan Talgo por la costa por Mikado Valencia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Cala Cocedores, Águilas – Región de Murcia*​


Paraje de 4 calas por Mario, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Cala Macarella – Minorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Cala Macarella e Macarelleta, Minorca por Max Corradi 64, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Two Renfe S-130 trains – Álava/Araba - Basque Country*​
*Recommended see bigger by clicking on the picture. It's a show. The mountain tops (it's a plateau) is Burgos Province, Castile and Leon*


Todo un placer... por ililo23, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Alcázar, Toledo – Castile-La Mancha*​
*Its origin is a Roman fortified palace of the third century BC; the four towers originated in the thirteenth century. He was successively improved and renovated in the XIV, XV and XVI. It was burned by Austrian forces in the eighteenth century and suffered another fire in the nineteenth century. Completely rebuilt in the nineteenth century, it was again completely destroyed in the twentieth century, during the Spanish Civil War. Again rebuilt, it rises majestically over the city of Toledo.*


Toledo, el Alcazar de noche por Ramón Durán, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid casino*

Casino de Madrid, Patio. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Córdoba (Andalucía)*

Córdoba. Puente Romano. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Aljafería Castle, Zaragoza – Aragon*​


Castillo de La Aljaferia por jesus calvo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Renfe S-449 train – Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Abriéndose paso... por ililo23, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*S'Almoina Cove – Majorca Island - Balearic Islands*​


Cala s'Almoina, Mallorca por Dan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Berellín Cove, Val de San Vicente – Cantabria*​


Playa de Berellín o Barnejo PRELLEZO (VAL DE SAN VICENTE) por Isabel Hermosell Corrales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Herbicide train, Olesa de Montserrat – Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Renfe 319.223 Olesa de Montserrat por eldelinux, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Olite Castle, Olite – Navarre*​


Castillo de Olite, Navarra, Spain por Carlos Velasco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Coyanza Castle, Valencia de Don Juan – León - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Valencia de Don Juan por David Grisa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Salt transport train, Santpedor – Barcelona - Catalonia*​


El salero por Antonio RVR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Enmedio Cove, Gata Cape – Almería - Andalusia*​


Cala de Enmedio por César Fraile, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Cape Udra cove, Bueu – Pontevedra - Galicia*​


Cala en Cabo Udra por galizport, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*A Coruña (Galicia)*










Flickr Anyul Rivas


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Regional train Renfe S-592, Morata de Jalón – Zaragoza - Aragon*​


Paisajes del tren. por Jorge Almuni, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES OF KINGS ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Alhambra, Granada - Andalusia*​


Alhambra, Granada por Julián Rejas De Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sevilla (Andalucía)*










Flickr Enrique Freire


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio Real Madrid by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía*


Ronda by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León*


EL Alcazar Segovia by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Miranda del Castañar, Castilla y León*


Miranda del Castañar by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peñaranda de Duero, Castilla y León*


Peñaranda de Duero by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vilafames, Comunidad Valenciana*


Vilafames by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granadilla, Extremadura*


Embalse de Gabriel y Galán by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villalón de Campos, Castilla y León*


El Rollo by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia*


Valencia by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias*


tenerife by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía*


ronda by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valverde de la Sierra, Castilla y León*


Espigüete by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pamplona, Navarra*


pamplona by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aerial view of Mondoñedo:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Isla de San Martiño and río Sor:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Sigüenza Castle, Sigüenza - Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Siguenza por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Train FGC 213 - Barcelona Province - Catalonia*​


FGC 213 - Esparreguera 18/06/2010 por MarcS9, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Maro Cove, Nerja – Málaga - Andalusia*​


la cala maro web por Lucas Monsell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Moraig Cove, Benitachell/Benitatxell – Alicante/Alacant - Comunidad Valenciana*​


Cala Moraig (Benitatxell) por Álex Franco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Train Renfe S-130, Vilamanín - León - Castile and Leon*​


Si no fuese por la monotonia de RENFE....... por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Belmonte Castle, Belmonte - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Belmonte por Francisco Barranco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Cornatel Castle, Priaranza del Bierzo - Leon - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Cornatel Jpg por Jesus Gallego, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Commuter Train Madrid-Segovia Renfe S-450, Guadarrama - Comunidad de Madrid*​


Navegando sobre nieve... por David_334, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*A Lanzada Cove, O Grove – Pontevedra - Galicia*​


Cala en la lanzada por Prigalla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Blanca Cove, Jávea/Xávia – Alicante/Alacant - Comunidad Valencia*​


Cala Blanca por Werner Wilmes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Montserrat Rack Train, Montserrat de Monistrol - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Espurnes de tardor a Montserrat por Pol Llopart, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Villalonso Castle, Villalonso - Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


RM4A0109 por Carlos Forteza, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Cortegana:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tordesillas (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cozcurrita (Zamora, Castilla y León)*

Campos de Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Ruesta Castle, Sigüés y Urriés - Zaragoza - Aragon*​


2ª etapa - Arres - Ruesta por Francisco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Commuter Train FEVE S2900 - León - Castile and leon*​


Juguetito en la nieve por Gelu78, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Coves of Cape teno – Tenerife Island - Canary islands*​


Teno por Danilo Biscaro Bongallino, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVES OF SPAIN*​
*Atxabiribil, Sopelana – Bizcaia/Vizcaya - Basque Country*​


Vizcaya atardecer en la playa de Atxabiribil 1414 por joana dueñas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Train Renfe S-130, Castejón de Ebro - Navarre*​


Alvia s-130 Vigo Guixar-Barcelona Sants cruzando el viaducto sobre el Rio Ebro, en Castejón (Navarra) por Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Taibilla Castle, Nerpio - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Taibilla por Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arguis, Aragón*


Arguis syncline with empty lake by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mediano, Aragón*


Mediano by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sabayés, Aragón*


Salto de Roldan by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sabayés, Aragón*


Salto de Roldan by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pontedeume (Pontevedra, Galicia)*

Pontedeume. by luscofusco, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Beget (Girona, Catalunya)*

Beget - Catalunya by jjimnz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tossa de Mar, Cataluña/Catalonia*


I Need a Vacation !!!!!! by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Fondón - Alpujarra almeriense - Almería - Andalucía*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Salamanca (Castilla y León)*

Catedral by Jesús Sánchez Yagüe, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuatro Puertas (Las Palmas, Islas Canarias)*

Yacimiento Arqueológico de Cuatro Puertas by Edu GG, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sevilla (Andalucía)*

Edificio Filella ( La Adriatica ) SEVILLA by galileo1657, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Artajona (Navarra)*

CERCO DE ARTAJONA by Javier Zubiri, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pirineos (Huesca, Aragón)*

Labate del bozo - 2407 m - Aragon - Pyrénées - Espagne by Didier Karl, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Columns, Sagrada Familia by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cadaqués, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Cadaqués by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


National Museum of Art, Barcelona by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Rochafrida Castle, Beteta - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Beteta (Cuenca). Castillo de Rochafrida por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Commuter train Renfe S-446, Santander - Cantabria*​


Llegando a Santander por Cosgaya, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Cañao del Rucobao, Vega de Pas - Cantabria*​


Vega de Pas y Cañao del Rucobao por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Famara cliffs in Lanzarote Island and Chinijo archipelago (La Graciosa Island) - Canary Islands*​


El Archipiélago Chinijo por Andreas Weibel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Train Renfe S-449, Pancorbo - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


MD Irun-Madrid por MACD 3, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Berlanga de Duero Castle, Berlanga de Duero - Soria - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Berlanga de Duero. Soria. por cosgaya, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Caracuel Castle, Corral de Calatrava - Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Caracuel por Alberto Gallego López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Commuter train Feve 2700, San Feliz - León - Castile and Leon*​


Cercanías en San Feliz por Javier López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Pedraza Castle, Pedraza - Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Pedraza (Segovia) por Julio Rubio Julián, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Renfe train S-130, Oriz - Navarre*​


Alvia s-130 Madrid Pta.de Atocha-Pamplona en Oriz (Navarra) por Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Birch trees and Remelende mount, Tarna - Asturias*​


Abedules por Antonio Berciano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Old fig tree and La Corona Volcano, Haría - Lanzarote Island - Canary Islands*​


Higueras ante el volcán - Maguez, Lanzarote por Andreas Weibel, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montseny, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Massis del Montseny by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Renfe train AVE S-102, Jalón Valley - Zaragoza - Aragón*​


AVE en Purroy por Javier López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Las Guadalerzas Castle, Los Yébenes - Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Un regalo del cielo por Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Pertusa, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Tocant el cel (tocando al cielo) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montseny, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Carenejant (cresteando) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Castilnovo or Galofre Castle, Condado de Castilnovo - Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Castillo de Castilnovo - Segovia por caminanteK, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Commuter train Euskotren UT900, Zumaia - Gipuzkoa - Basque Country*​


UT900 Atravesando la ria por Giputrains, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Guadiana River, Medellín - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Medellín, provincia de Badajoz por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Duero River, Pino del Oro - Zamora - Castile and Leon*​


Pino del Oro por Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Military train, Calatayud - Zaragoza - Aragon*​


Militar por el Jalón. por Alejandro Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Almonacid Castle, Almonacid de Toledo - Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Castillo de Almonacid de Toledo por Eduardo Sánchez Butragueño, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Menorca, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


Mahon, Menorca by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Menorca, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


Mahon, Menorca by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Leitariegos (Asturias)*

Niebla cubriendo el valle de Leitariegos by José Luis Vega, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ibiza, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


20140616-194-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ibiza, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


20140612-065-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ibiza, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


20140612-058-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Ibiza, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*_


20140611-012-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


20111020-1116-105-RR by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


20111019-1711-181-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Gigantes, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


20111019-1603-165-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


20111017-1117-073-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


20111017-1039-068-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Segura Castle, Segura de la Sierra - Jaén - Andalusia*​


DSC_0152 por eduardo S. G., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Regional train RENFE S-470, Berrioplano - Navarre*​


De Loza a Zuasti por André Marques, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


20111017-1101-070-JWB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Selva de Irati, Ochagavía /Otsagabia - Navarre*​
*The Selva de Irati (Irati Forest) is the second largest beech forest in Europe after Germany's Black Forest. A part of this great forest is located in the French region of Pyrénées-Atlantiques*


Selva de Irati 2 ( Octubre 2014 ) por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Palmeral de San Antón, Orihuela - Alacant/Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The palm grove of San Anton is the second largest palm grove in Europe after the neighboring palm grove of Elche*


DSC_7493_LR por Manuel Pascual Gómez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Freight train (coal), Busdongo (Villamanín) - León - Castile and Leon*​


Mercancías 251-004 Renfe por Juanjo Rodríguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Miravet Castle, Miravet - Tarragona - Catalonia*​


Castell de Miravet por Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Sol (Sun) fortress, Lorca - Región de Murcia*​
*Rehabilitation work after the earthquake of May 2011*


2011-12-17 Fortaleza del Sol (Lorca) 055 por Luiyo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Historic train Catalán Talgo, Toses - Girona - Catalonia*​


Catalán Talgo en Toses por Marc Lurigados, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Azuaje ravine - Gran Canaria Island - Canary Islands*​


Barranco de Azuaje, Gran Canaria por CayeAlphα, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNUSUAL SPAIN*​
*Plateau, Torozos Mounts - Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​


¿Te gusta conducir? por Leanmar1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN AND LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*ADIF auscultation train Talgo BT 355, Subirats - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Adif 355.02 por carris15, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Rey (King) Castle, San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria*​


Castillo del Rey por Angel Lahoz, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto del Pico, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Puerto del Pico. (Ávila) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sequeros, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Homenaje a Sta. Teresa de Jesus, en el 500 Aniversario de su nacimiento. (Sequeros.Salamanca). Tribute to Sta. Teresa de Jesus, on the 500th anniversary of his birth. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Rocío, Andalucía/Andalusia*


De paso por la ermita de la Virgen del Rocío (Huelva). Passing through the shrine of the Virgin del Rocio (Huelva) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Rocío, Andalucía/Andalusia*


De paso por la ermita de la Virgen del Rocío (Huelva). Passing through the shrine of the Virgin del Rocio (Huelva) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*_


Litoral BCN by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Sagrada Familia by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


BCN HDR noche by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Hotel W by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Torre Agbar by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Cataluña/Catalonia*


IMG_0064 by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville, Andalusia*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trascastro, Asturias*


Trascastro by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto de Leitariegos, Asturias*


Nieblas by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brañas de Arriba, Asturias*


Brañas de Arriba by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leitariegos, Asturias*


Niebla cubriendo el valle de Leitariegos by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leitariegos, Asturias*


Valle de Leitariegos by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trascastro, Asturias*


Trascastro by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Catedral de La Almudena by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Navacerrada, Madrid*


Navacerrada VII by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Ciudad financiera by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Amaneciendo sobre Madrid by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Consuegra, Castilla La Mancha/Castile La Mancha*


Plaza España.- by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Palacio Real de Madrid by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alcalá de Henares, Madrid*


Universidad de Alcalá de Henares by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Sevilla, panorámica by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


La Giralda. by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Palacio de San Telmo III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ayuntamiento de Sevilla by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


La setas by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Cibeles y La Puerta de Alcalá by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto de Canencia, Madrid*


Madrid desde el Puerto de Canencia by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Catedral de la Almudena. by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Consuegra, Castilla La Mancha/Castile La Mancha*


En un lugar de la Mancha... by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trujillo, Extremadura*


Trujillo, vistas desde el Castillo by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cáceres, Extremadura*


Cáceres II by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trujillo, Extremadura*


Trujillo visto desde el Castillo by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mérida, Extremadura*


Teatro Romano de Mérida. by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Navacerrada, Madrid*


Sierra de Madrid by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Salamanca by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Madrid visto desde El Escorial by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arties, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Santa Maria en Arties by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santo Domingo de la Calzada, La Rioja*


Torre de la Catedral de Santo Domingo de la Calzada by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laguardia, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Bodega Ysios by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Haro, La Rioja*


Centro de Haro by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gaztelugatxe, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Gaztelugatxe desde Matxitxako by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria*


San Vicente de la Barquera by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oyambre, Cantabria*


Playa de Oyambre by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liengres, Cantabria*


Playa de la Arnía by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuente Dé, Cantabria*


Teleférico de Fuente Dé by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


Castro Urdiales by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar, Cantabria*


Santillana del Mar by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ronda by fjenciso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ronda by fjenciso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ronda by fjenciso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadix, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Catedral de Guadix by fjenciso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalest, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Castillo de Guadalest by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Segovia by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gijón, Asturias*


Gijón by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calpe, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Calpe by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Las Cañadas del Teide. by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zaragoza, Aragón*


Una vista sobre Zaragoza - A view over Zaragoza by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


El Generalife de Granada by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Cristóbal de la Laguna, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Una calle de La Laguna - A street in La Laguna by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santander, Cantabria*


La Magdalena by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria*


San Vicente de la Barquera by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Andalucía/Andalusia*


La Alhambra de Granada by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria*


San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria, España. Spain by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Source of Cuervo river, Vega del Codorno - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​


Nacimiento del Rio Cuervo Helado por Angeles Bañon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Gothic Cathedral of Toledo (thirteen century) - Castile-La Mancha*​


Catedral de Toledo por Juan Rigabert montiel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOWERS OF SPAIN*​
*Hercules Tower (Roman lighthouse, first century AD, World Heritage), A Coruña - Galicia*​


Torre de Hércules La Coruña por Jaime López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Royal Palace of La Granja (eighteenth century) - San Ildefonso - Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


La Granja por Dan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Trinidad waterfall-Monasterio de Piedra, Nuévalos-Calatayud - Zaragoza - Aragon*​


La ducha de piedra por Juan Diego Mendoza Miranda, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Ruidera lagoons - Ciudad Real and Albacete Provinces - Castile-La Mancha*​


Lagunas de Ruidera por Francisco Ruiz Herrera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Courtyard of the Hospital de Santiago or Hospital of Honest Old, Úbeda (sixteenth century, renaissance style, Pedro and Andrés de Vandelvira) - Jaén - Andalusia*​


Úbeda (Jaén). Hosapital de Santiago. Patio por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOWERS OF SPAIN*​
*Church and Tower of San Juan de los Panetes (Mudejar style (tower), sixteenth century), Zaragoza - Aragon*​


San Juan de los Panetes por Iván Mestre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Courtyard of the Alcázar de Segovia, sixteenth century (courtyard), Segovia - Castile and Leon*​


Desde el Alcázar de Segovia por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Ibón (lagoon) of Respomuso, Sallent de Gállego - Huesca - Aragon*​


Ibón Respumoso 2 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

*Patones, Comunidad de Madrid*


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

*Guadalupe, Extremadura.*


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

*Parque Natural de Monfragüe, Extremadura.*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Roman bridge over Guadiana river, Mérida (It is the longest surviving bridge from ancient times, having once featured an estimated overall length of 755 m with 62 spans. Today, there are 60 spans (three of which are buried on the southern bank) on a length of 721 m between the abutments. Including the approaches, the structure totals 790 m. it's estimated that was built in the last decades of the first century BC) - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Emerita Augusta. Puente sobre el Guadiana por Ana Quesada, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Palmas, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Saga Sapphire by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Rabia estuary, San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria*​


-PARQUE NATURAL DE OYAMBRE-SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA CANTABRIA 8239 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Isla de Tabarca (Alicante)*


subir foto


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Espalmador island (Illes Balears)*










Flickr Patxi Goicolea


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Vicaria bridge (Albacete - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr javier sanchez garcia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcalá del Júcar (Albacete - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr José Ramón López Carnero


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alarcón (Cuenca- Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr H. Fraile


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Atienza (Guadalajara - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr José Ibañez


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Port de Catarroja (Valencia)*


subir fotos gratis


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Vinaròs (Castellón)*


subir imagenes


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz*.








_Source._


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Melero meander, Alagón River - Salamanca Province - Castile and Leon*​
*Caceres shore is the small piece of land with cars on the left side of the picture*


Ly o lay ale loya - Meandro Melero, Caceres (España) por Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*San Salvador de Valdedios, Valle de Valdedios, Villaviciosa (The church of the Holy Savior of Valdediós is a Roman Catholic pre-romanesque church, located next to Villaviciosa, Asturias, Spain. The church known as the "Bishops' Chapel" was consecrated on 16 September 893, with seven bishops in attendance.) - Asturias*​


2013 05 19 Valdedios 012 por Ricardo Arbaizar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOWERS OF SPAIN*​
*Maspalomas Lighthouse (Opened in 1890, it's 54 meters high. ), San Salvador de Tirajana - Gran Canaria Island - Canary Islands*​


Faro de Maspalomas por Victor R. Ruiz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOUSAND AND ONE WONDERS OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN*​
*Churches of Sant Pere, Terrassa (what are the Romanesque churches of San Pedro, San Miguel and Santa Maria, located in the old Visigothic nucleus of Egara, origin of the town of San Pedro, today a district of Terrassa (Barcelona, Spain).) - Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Visigothic churches of Terrassa (Catalonia) por Agustí Amorós, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRESHWATER IN SPAIN*​
*Ézaro fall, (Xallas river mouth in the Atlantic Ocean), Dumbría - A Coruña - Galicia*​


Fervenza do Ézaro, Galicia por Breogán, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Valley of Tus river, Yeste - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​


valle-tus-2014-tus-pozo-bomba (22) por sevione, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Spanish galleons, El Hombre y la Mar Museum, Santander - Cantabria*​


"MUSEO DEL HOMBRE Y LA MAR" por Fausto Gutiérrez González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Tobalina Valley and Árcena Range, Valle de Tobalina - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


IMG_1192 por Fotos Valle de Tobalina, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuenca, Castilla La Mancha/Castile La Mancha*


Casas colgadas. Cuenca by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Eulalia del Río, Islas Baleares/Balearic Islands*


DSC_0014a-HDRfirma by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ribadeo, Galicia*


Playa de las Catedrales. Galicia.3 by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coca, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Coca (Segovia). Castillo. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Finestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Finestrat-Benidorm. Montaña Puig Campana. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cariño, Galicia*

Cabo Ortegal. Rías Altas. Cariño. La Coruña. Galicia. España. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calatayud, Aragón*


Calatayud, ciudad de encuentros. Calatayud, town meetings. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Salamanca...una vez más. Salamanca...again (Universidad Pontificia,Clerecía, Catedrales Nueva y vieja y Palacio de Congresos) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Real Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalupe, Extremadura*


2010. 15.05 01.Guadalupe (27) PH by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Barcas en el Río Tormes. 2009. Salamanca by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mallos de Riglos, Aragón*


Viaje Junio 2008 Pirineos (602) Mallos de Riglos by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Villuercas Region, Navezuelas - Cáceres - Extremadura*​


Villuercas por Marmotuca, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Casa Conchas patio y Clrerecía 2 by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*MNAC Museum, Barcelona - Catalonia*​


Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya, Barcelona por Francisco Aragão, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Sel (Sheltered place and clean of weeds) on Pas Mounts, Vega de Pas - Cantabria*​


Otoño en el Sel por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Headquarters Mountain Troops and Jaca Citadel (sixteenth century), Jaca - Huesca - Aragón*​


Cuartel General de la Jefatura de Tropas de Montaña de Jaca por Camacho Joaquín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Naranco Valley, Boca de Huérgano - León - Castile and Leon*​


Valle del Naranco por Antonio Berciano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*La Hoz ravine, Cabrejas del Pinar - Soria - Castile and Leon*​


Soria, Cabrejas del Pinar por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Launch of aircraft carrier L61 (Juan Carlos I), El Ferrol - La Coruña - Galicia*​


SPS Juan Carlos I (L-61) por BuquesdeGuerra.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*El Hierro Island - Canary Islands*​


JTS_8268 El Hierro south coast por Josep Tomàs, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*A village, a bridge, Ribadesella - Asturias*​


Ribadesella por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Magacela area, La Serena region - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Magacela (Badajoz - Espagne) por Josep Tomàs, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*El Carche area, Yecla and Jumilla - Región de Murcia*​


Pimavera en el Carche por Jose Luis Miñano Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Porch of Santa María Church (Detail, Gothic, fifteenth and sixteenth centuries), Aranda de Duero - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


20150115498 Traveling Northern Spain por Seimen Burum, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Gorge of Júcar river, Jorquera - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​


Jorquera0001 por perico1960, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Facade of Lis House (Modern Style Museum), Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​


Salamanca de noche III por Julen Landa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Suarbol area, Candín (Ancares Range, Bierzo Region) - León - Castile and Leon*​


Suarbol por Rolling A-Full, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Cuesta de Matamulos (Way of St. James), Hornillos del Camino - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​


Camino de Santiago 2015 - Rabé de la Calzada - Hornillos del Camino por landeicgn, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Old Royal Astronomical Observatory of Spain (Retiro park, eighteenth century), Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​


01 Real Observatorio Astronómico Edificio Villanueva 3298 por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Villarejo del Valle area from Gredos Range - Ávila - Castile and Leon*​


Cielos de Villarejo por Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Arte Ederren Museoa (Museum of Fine Arts), Bilbao - Basque Country*​


Museo de Bellas Artes por felipe Valdueza Fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Bot area, Terra Alta region - Tarragona - Catalonia*​


Muntanyes de Bot por JORDI ROMAGUERA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Guadalora river valley, Hornachuelos - Córdoba - Andalusia*​


Hornachuelos V - Valle del Guadalora por manolovega, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Old synagogue of El Tránsito (fourteenth century), Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​


Sinagoga del Tránsito. Toledo por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Villagarcía de la Torre, Campiña Sur region - Badajoz - Extremadura*​


Destinos por Juan Sevilla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH MISCELLANEOUS*​
*Mosque–Cathedral (ages eight to sixteen), Córdoba - Andalusia*​


Cúpula de la macsura de la Mezquita de Córdoba por Laura Trives Abad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST UNKNOWN SPAIN*​
*Osor area, La Selva region - Girona - Catalonia*​


El Far imponent por JORDI ROMAGUERA, en Flickr​


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Such diverse country, quite amazing.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Ourense (I) - San Martín Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


Catedral de San Martín.Orense por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Dama (Lady) of Baza (Fourth Century BC), MAN Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*The Lady of Baza is a famous example of Iberian sculpture. It is a limestone female figure with traces of painted detail in a stuccoed surface that was found at Baza, in the northeast of the province of Granada. The town of Baza was the site of the Ibero-Roman city of Basti*


Dama de Baza (siglo IV a. C.) por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Ourense (II) - Downtown - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


Orense_002_HPIM9361 por Dario Alvarez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*The dwarf Francisco Lezcano, called "El Niño de Vallecas", Prado Museum Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Portrait of Francisco Lezcano or The "Niño de Vallecas" is the 1645 portrait by Diego Velázquez of Francisco Lezcano (died 1649), also known as Lezcanillo or el Vizcaíno, a jester at the court of Philip IV of Spain. It has been in the Prado since 1819.*

*Spanish art: Diego Ortiz (1510/1570) - Recercada No. 1 sobre el passamezzo antico (Spanish Renaissance Music)*


Diego Velazquez: The Dwarf Francisco Lezcano, Called "El Nino de Vallecas" (detail) por freeparking :-|, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Ourense (III) - Night view with bridges - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Ourense, ciudad de los puentes de Galicia en la noche de la superluna del 3 de julio de 2015 por anyelo_vper, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Pontevedra (I) - Sanctuary of A Peregrina - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


P1130035 Santuario da Peregrina, Pontevedra (1280x721) por Thomas The Baguette, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Gold dowries, MAN Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Axtroki bowls (Guipúzcoa, Basque Country, XII-IX centuries BC) have hemispherical shape with curved edge and considers that could have been ceremonial helmets. The bracelet Estremoz (Estremoz, Portugal, XIII-X centuries BC), is the masterpiece of goldsmith called Villena-Estremoz*


Cuencos (Siglos XII-IX a.C.) y brazalete (Siglos XIII-X a.C.)... de oro por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Pontevedra (II) - A Leña Square - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


Pontevedra / Praza da Leña 3 por Manuel Bóo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Garden of Longoria Palace, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Built between 1902 and 1904 by the architect Grases Riera, the Palace of Longoria is one of the few modernist buildings in Madrid*


90 SGAE Palacio Longoria Grases Riera 19900. Explore, Abril 4, 2014 por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Pontevedra (III) - Night view with bridges - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Fuegos Pontevedra 2010 - 10 por TresWDsG, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leitariegos, Asturias*


Casa Vuelta by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leitariegos, Asturias*


Valle de Leitariegos by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leitariegos, Asturias*


Trascastro by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Moncloa by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leitariegos, Asturias*


Nieblas by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ciudad Rodrigo, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


IMG_3089 by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


IMG_2403 by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Murallas by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toledo, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Toledo II by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luarca, Asturias*


Luarca (Asturias) by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Catedral de Segovia by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


IMG_2327 by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar, Cantabria*


Santillana del Mar by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gatzelugatxe, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Gaztelugatxe desde Matxitxako by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oyambre, Cantabria*


Playa de Oyambre by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuente Dé, Cantabria*


Teleférico de Fuente Dé by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mutriku, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Mutriku by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aránzazu, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Santuario de Aranzazu by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tolosa, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Tolosa by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Universidad de Oñate by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pasajes, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Pasajes de San Juan by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Monte Urgull by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bermeo, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Bermeo by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cabrales, Asturias*


Tielve by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés de Teixido, Galicia*


San Andrés de Teixido by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Llanes, Asturias*


Llanes by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lastres, Asturias*


Lastres by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gulpiyuri, Asturias*


Playa de Gulpiyuri by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vega de Toro, Asturias*


Vista desde Sotres by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Covadonga, Asturias*


Basílica de Covadonga by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montealea, Asturias*


Vista desde el Mirador del Fito by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cudillero, Asturias*


Cudillero by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Felipe, Galicia*


Castillos de San Felipe y La Palma by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés de Teixido, Galicia*


Caballos cerca de Teixido by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baiona, Galicia*


Islas Cíes desde Baiona by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Port de la Selva, Cataluña/Catalonia*


El Port de la Selva by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cadaqués, Cataluña/Catalonia*


Cadaqués by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... A Coruña (I) - Riazor beach - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


Riazor por fallrod, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Priests of Gadir (seventh Century BC), MAN Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Image of two of the deities who protected the international commerce that flourished in ancient Gadir (current Cádiz, Andalusia, the oldest city in Western Europe). Bronze and gold.*


M.A.N. (M. Arqueológico Nacional) Madrid por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... A Coruña (II) - Hércules Tower (Roman Lighthouse) - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


Atardecer Coruñés por [email protected]_, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Desnudo en rojo (Naked in red), 1922. Modern Art Museum - Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*Portrait of a young naked woman by Ignacio Zuloaga (Éibar, 1870 - Madrid, 1945)*

*Spanish art: Ruperto Chapí (1851/1909) - Carcelaras, Las Hijas del Zebedeo (Spanish Zarzuela, singer Elina Garanca)*


Ignacio Zuloaga (Éibar, 1870 - Madrid, 1945) Desnudo rojo (c. 1922) por Li Taipo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... A Coruña (III) - Os Cantóns - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Coruña by night - Obelisco Cantón Grande seen from Calle Real. por Dirk Bontenbal, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alpuente, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Alpuente .P1070506 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2549 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2853 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2875 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_3100 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_3098 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Rumbo a la Gomera IMG_2906 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto de la Cruz, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2873 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2877 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto de la Cruz, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2027 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto de la Cruz, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2858 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2567 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2325 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2061 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2030 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2283 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2360 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2775 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2772 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2716 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2348 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2622 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Cristóbal de la Laguna, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2471 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2123 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Vallehermoso.IMG_3020 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Cristóbal de la Laguna, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2448 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2124 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


El Teide desde la Gomera .IMG_3005 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Parque nacional de Garajonay .IMG_2931 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


El Teide desde La Gomera .IMG_3071 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


San Sebastian de la gomera .IMG_3066 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


San Sebastian de la gomera .IMG_2919 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


IMG_2701 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Lugo (I) - New Bridge - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​


Lugo puente nuevo por Jaime López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Muñecas articuladas romanas de Ontur, Museo Arqueológico provincial - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha*​
*Magnificent collection of Roman dress up dolls, articulated and made of bone and of amber.
Site of Las Eras (Ontur, Albacete, Spain). Dated on the 4th century A.D.
The dolls, apart from being used as toys, were dedicated after the childhood to the goddesses Venus and Diana.*


Museo Arqueológico de Albacete (España). Fotos Año 2012 por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Lugo (II) - Roman wall and Santa María Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​
*The Roman Walls of Lugo were constructed in the 3rd century and are still largely intact today, stretching over 2 kilometers around the historic centre of Lugo in Galicia (Spain). The fortifications were inscribed on UNESCO's World Heritage List in late 2000 as "the finest example of late Roman fortifications in western Europe." *


Murallas y Catedral de Santa María por M. Nieves Santos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Laxe dos Carballos, Campo Lameiro - Pontevedra - Galicia*​
*Campo Lameiro is a municipality in Galicia, Spain in the province of Pontevedra. Campo Lameiro is the Galician capital of rock art, with a large collection of petroglyphs dated between 3000 and 2000 BC located in the Archaeological Park of Campo Lameiro.*


Laxe dos Carballos por amaianos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Lugo (III) - Aerial view - Autonomous Community of Galicia*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


021_foto_aerea_ por Muralla Digital, en Flickr​


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Toledo, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*
> 
> 
> Toledo II by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


Actually, Toledo is located in _Castilla-La Mancha_, not _Castilla y León_


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Oviedo (I) - La Escandalera Square from Campo de San Francisco Park - Autonomous Community of Asturias*​


Oviedo por Nacho, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*La Monstrua, Museo del Prado - Madrid - Autonomous Community of Madrid*​
*The Monstrua is a picture of the Spanish painter Juan Carreño de Miranda (Aviles 1614 - Madrid 1685), dated to 1680. Exhibited at the Museo del Prado, representing the girl Eugenia Martinez Vallejo, called "the Monstrua" naked with allegorical motifs to represent Bacchus.*

*Spanish art: Gaspar Sanz (1640/1710) - Canarios, Score for baroque guitar (Guitarist Hopkinson Smith)*


Carreño de Miranda, Juan - La Monstrua Desnuda (Eugenia Martinez Vallejo Unclothed). 1 680 por ros'_with_a_ prince, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Oviedo (II) - Palacio de Congresos de Oviedo - Autonomous Community of Asturias*​
*By Santiago Calatrava *


Palacio de Congresos de Oviedo por Ovetum Fotografía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Santa María del Naranco, Oviedo - Asturias*​
*The church of St Mary at Mount Naranco is a Roman Catholic pre-Romanesque Asturian architecture church on the slope of Mount Naranco situated 3 kilometres from Oviedo, northern Spain. - More - Wikipedia*


Santa María del Naranco (Oviedo, Spain) por Agustí Amorós, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Oviedo (III) - Cathedral and statue of La Regenta - Autonomous Community of Asturias*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Catedral de Oviedo por José Antonio Carretero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Santander (I) - Buildings - Autonomous Community of Cantabria*​


SANTANDER Cantabria por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Cubist Still Life, Telefónica Foundation Collections - Madrid - Autonomous Community of Madrid*​
*Cubist Still Life is a picture of the Spanish painter María Blanchard (Santander 1881 - París 1932), dated to 1917. She discovered cubist painting, and was influenced by Jacques Lipchitz and Juan Gris.*

*Spanish art: Manuel de Falla (1876/1946) - El Amor Brujo (1915), Danza Ritual del Fuego (Orchestra director Daniel Baremboim)*


Blanchard, Maria (1881-1932) - 1917-21 Cubist Still Life (Telefónica Foundation Collections, Madrid, Spain) por RasMarley, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Santander (II) - El Sardinero beach - Autonomous Community of Cantabria*​


El Sardinero por Chus Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Reproduction of Altamira Cave, Santillana del Mar - Cantabria*​
*The Cave of Altamira is a cave in Spain famous for its Upper Paleolithic cave paintings featuring drawings and polychrome rock paintings of wild mammals and human hands. It was the first cave in which prehistoric cave paintings were discovered. - More - Wikipedia*


Cuevas de Altamira (reproducción) por jm santi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Cathedral, Main Altarpiece of Damián Forment, Huesca - Aragon*​
*At the beginning of 1520, Damian Forment was commissioned to erect the cathedral's main altarpiece. Made of alabaster, the body is a large triptych of three scenes depicting the Passion of Christ.*


Catedral - Retablo mayor, de Damián Forment por Alberto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Huesca (II) - Royal Palace (Palace of the Kings of Aragon) - Autonomous Community of Aragón*​


huesca palacio real por angel gutierrez ruiz, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tarazona, Aragón*


Vista de Tarazona by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Almazán, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Plaza Mayor de Almazán by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Almazán, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Almazán desde el río Duero by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Madrid desde El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Una vista de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Real Monasterio de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Panorámica del Monasterio de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


...desde la Silla de Felipe II by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Basílica de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Patio de los Evangelístas (Monasterio de El Escorial) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Fachada de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Frescoes of Santa María de Iguacel, Larrosa - Huesca - Autonomous Community of Aragón*​
*The high apse of Santa Maria de Iguacel, is articulated on three floors inside, through paths runs imposts. The three records of the apse are adorned with Gothic paintings from the late fifteenth century. This pictorial whole is regarded as the most outstanding example of Gothic mural painting of this area of Alto Aragon.*

*Spanish art: Pedro Guerrero (Sevilla probably around 1520 / Date and place of death unknown) - Dí, perra mora, Cancionero de Medinaceli (interpreter La Capella Reial de Catalunya. Hespèrion XXI. Jordi Savall.)*


Iglesia de Santa María de Iguácel. Larrosa (Huesca) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Huesca (III) - Square Luis López Allué - Autonomous Community of Aragon*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


DSC_1017 por kelkian, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Madrid*


Ventanas de El Escorial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Almonaster la Real, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Panorámica de Almonaster la Real (Huelva) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granadilla, Extremadura*


Vista de Granadilla (Cáceres) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cáceres, Extremadura*


...amanecer en la Plaza Mayor by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cáceres, Extremadura*


Panorámica de Cáceres by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Alcántara, Extremadura*_


Vista del Puente de Alcántara by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alcántara, Extremadura*


Arcos del Puente de Alcántara by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Almodóvar del Río, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Castillo de Almodóvar by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lugo, Galicia*


...por la Muralla de Lugo by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lugo, Galicia*


Catedral de Lugo by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monforte de Lemos, Galicia*


Colegio de Nosa Señora da Antiga (Monforte de Lemos) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela, Galicia*


Catedral de Santiago by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Zaragoza (I) - El Pilar Shrine - Autonomous Community of Aragon*​


Zaragoza por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Interior of San Felix Church, Torralba de Ribota - Zaragoza - Aragon*​
*The church of San Felix of Torralba de Ribota is a fortress church that presents the Aragonese Mudejar style in all its purity. Built between 1367 and 1420 with Islamic trace in the head and feet late Gothic, this original design remains true.*


Iglesia de San Félix. Torralba de Ribota (Zaragoza) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Zaragoza (II) - Independencia Avenue - Autonomous Community of Aragón*​


PASEO INDEPENDENCIA por José Miguel Soler Aguas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Frescoes of Regina Martiryum dome, Zaragoza - Autonomous Community of Aragon*​
*Goya makes a novel approach to the dome "Regina Martiryum" of El Pilar Basilica of Zaragoza, giving little importance to the forms, more interested in the lights and reflections, anticipating a pre-impressionist technique repeated in the chapel of San Antonio Florida. The long and pasted strokes you make some sketchy figures, creating an attractive play of colors, lights and shadows hard to beat.*

*Spanish art: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (Bilbao 1806 / París 1826) Arriaga died at nineteen of tuberculosis and was considered at the time the Spanish Mozart - Obertura de los esclavos felices (Director of Cadaqués Orchestra Sir Neville Marriner). *


Cúpula de Francisco de Goya - Agustin Martinez - por Zaragoza Turismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Zaragoza (III) - Agua Tower - Autonomous Community of Aragon*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking fifth in Spain*


ZARAGOZA SIGLO XXI por José Miguel Soler Aguas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Teruel (I) - La Escalinata (The perron) - Autonomous Community of Aragon*​


La Escalinata (Teruel) por Juan Alcor, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Interior of San Pedro Church, Teruel - Aragon*​
*The church of San Pedro de Teruel is a church of the XIV century belonging to the Mudejar architecture of Aragon, a World Heritage Site. Its bell tower of San Pedro, is the oldest example of Mudejar in Teruel dating from the thirteenth century. In one of its chapels they lay the Lovers of Teruel. Since 2005 visit to the Mausoleum of the Lovers, an annex to the church built museum space.*


TERUEL por serafin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Teruel (II) - San Martín Tower - Autonomous Community of Aragón*​


Torre de San Martín (Teruel, Spain) por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Before The Wedding, Prado Museum, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Antonio Muñóz Degrain (Valencia 1840 / Málaga 1923) painted this portrait of Isabel de Segura waiting their betrothal in 1882. It thus joined the fashion of the time to revive those unfortunate medieval loves of Isabel and Diego, a previous history of Spanish Romeo and Juliet did not enjoy the fame of Italian lovers*

*Spanish art: Tomas Bretón y Hernández (Salamanca 1850 / Madrid 1923) Opera Los Amantes de Teruel: Muerte, ven, yo te conjuro. *


Muñoz Degrain, Antonio - Before The Wedding [1882]. por ros'_with_a_ prince, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Teruel (III) - Los Arcos aqueduct - Autonomous Community of Aragon*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Acueducto de los Arcos (Teruel) por Kamikaze GT, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Tarragona (I) - El Pretorio (Medieval building built on Roman remains) - Autonomous Community of Catalonia*​


Tarragona  por Coleccionista de lugares, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Roman Arch of Berà, Roda de Berà - Tarragona - Catalonia*​
*The Arc de Berà (sometimes written Barà) is a triumphal arch some 20 km north-east of the city of Tarragona, Catalonia, Spain, close to Roda de Barà. This monument is part of the Archaeological Ensemble of Tarraco, which was added to the UNESCO's list of World Heritage Sites in 2000. The monument was built as a result of the will of Lucius Licinius Sura and it was erected in the reign of Augustus, around 13 BCE. The surviving inscription reads: “Ex testamento L(uci) Licini L(uci) f(ilii) Serg(ia tribu) Surae consa[...]”. It is thought it was dedicated to Augustus or to his genius, and that it marked the limit of the district of Tarraco.*


Arco de Bará / Arc de Berà (Roda de Berà, Tarragona, España) por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Plaza San Antonio*, *Cádiz*.









_Source: Visit Cadiz Facebook Profile.​_​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*View of Rota Naval Base*, *from Cádiz*.









_Source: Visit Cadiz Facebook Profile.​_​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Panoramic view of Cádiz*, *City Hall and Cathedral*.









_Source: Visit Cadiz Facebook Profile.​_​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Barcelona (I) - Overview - Autonomous Community of Catalonia*​


[email protected] por Barcelona Catalonia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Interior, Sagrada Familia, Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*The Basílica i Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família (Catalan language) is a large Roman Catholic church in Barcelona, Catalonia (Spain), designed by Catalan architect Antoni Gaudí (1852–1926). Although incomplete, the church is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Construction of Sagrada Família had commenced in 1882 and Gaudí became involved in 1883, taking over the project and transforming it with his architectural and engineering style, combining Gothic and curvilinear Art Nouveau forms. Gaudí devoted his last years to the project, and at the time of his death at age 73 in 1926, less than a quarter of the project was complete. Sagrada Família's construction progressed slowly, as it relied on private donations and was interrupted by the Spanish Civil War, only to resume intermittent progress in the 1950s. Construction passed the midpoint in 2010 with some of the project's greatest challenges remaining and an anticipated completion date of 2026, the centenary of Gaudí's death.
*


Barcelona - Sagrada Familia por landeicgn, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Barcelona (II) - Gothic Quarter - Autonomous Community of Catalonia*​


Barrio Gótico por Josmanu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Ramon Casas y Pere Romeu en un automóvil, Ramón Casas, MNAC - Barcelona - Catalonia*​
*In 1901, it replaced another painting depicting the same characters riding a tandem and which decorated Els Quatre Gats since its opening in 1897. Ramón Casas (Barcelona, 1866/1932) managed to convey the image sensation of speed in both attitude the characters and the way they represent the wheels. No wonder artists represented opts for driving a car, not only because it was a more appropriate vehicle twentieth century bicycle, but because the motor was one of his passions.*

*Spanish art: Enric Morera (Barcelona 1865 / 1945) Baixant de la Font del Gat (Sardana, Catalan folk dance)*


ramon casas y pere romeu en un automóvil por M a n u e l, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Barcelona (III) - Passeig de Gràcia Avenue - Autonomous Community of Catalonia*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking second in Spain*


Nadal a Barcelona por Joan Garcia Ferre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Palma de Mallorca (I) - Overview - Autonomous Community of Balearic Islands*​


Panoràmica de Palma por Josep Granger, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Bull of Costitx, MAN - Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Bulls of Costitx (in Catalan, bous of Costitx) or heads of Costitx bull are three pieces of bronze Talayotic found in 1895 in the sanctuary of Son Corró in the Spanish village of Costitx, Majorca Island, representing two adults and one young bull, seems to be a heifer.
The most reliable place heads dating from the fifth century BC and the second century B.C. The heads are made in one piece, while the horns and ears are welded. They are considered, for its good state of preservation, quality and size, the most important finding dedicated to the worship of the bull, one of the religious practices of talayótico man.*


MAN. -Toro de Costitx II. Bronce, fundición a la cera perdida. Siglos V-III a. C. Cultura Talayótica. por Jorge, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Palma de Mallorca (II) - Gothic Llotja - Autonomous Community of Balearic Islands*​


Llotja, Palma de Mallorca por Dan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*The Blessed Sacrament chapel, Santa María Cathedral, - Palma de Mallorca - Balearic Islands*​
*The Blessed Sacrament chapel of the Cathedral of Mallorca occupies the right side of his head apse. It is of Gothic style and belongs to the oldest part of the cathedral, the fourteenth century. The chapel underwent several modifications following the restorations during the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries and the casual fire suffered by the chapel in 1819, which destroyed the baroque altarpiece of gilded wood (s. XVI) and also threatened the whole factory the chapel. The restoration lasted twenty years during which a new altar was built to replace the previous one. This chapel was the subject of the intervention of the artist Miquel Barceló (Felanitx, Majorca Island, 1957) conducted between 2001 and 2006, which happened to be the chapel dedicated to the Blessed Sacrament. It is also called the Chapel of the Miracle of the loaves and fishes.*

*Spanish art: Antoni Torrandell (Inca, Majorca Island, 1881 / Palma de Mallorca, 1963) Obres per Piano, I - Tristes souvenirs, Op. 8 (Interpreter Joan Moll)*


Barceló a Mallorca (06) por Joan Cabot Barbany, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Palma de Mallorca (III) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Balearic Islands*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking eighth in Spain*









Palma de Mallorca Cathedral. por agus sd, en Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alpuente (provincia de Valencia)*


subir fotos online


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Castelló/Castellón de la Plana (I) - Ribalta Park - Valencian Autonomous Community *​


Parque Ribalta, Castellón '08 por Indewol, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Valltorta Museum, Tirig - Castelló/ Castellón de la Plana - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The ravine of La Valltorta is a area of Maestrazgo region in Castellón (Spain), in which important cultural and ecological values are concentrated.
Thousands of years ago its inhabitants, the creators of Rock Art Levantino, painted in caves and shelters scenes of everyday life and their mythologies. Contemplating can compose aspects of the life of societies that lived in a landscape barely degraded. Today the distinctive elements of La Valltorta are its Levantine cave paintings, rural architecture in dry stone, varied biological surroundings and its Museum, which acts as the visitor reception center, providing information on the most interesting aspects of the area.*


Museu de Valltorta, Tírig. por Angela Llop, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Castelló/Castellón de la Plana (II) - Cathedral of Santa María - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


Santa María por gatet_negre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Cristo abrazando a san Bernardo, Prado Museum, - Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*In this painting of 1625/1627, Francesc Ribalta (Solsona, Lleida or Castelló?, 1565 / Valencia 1628) Christ leaves the Cross for a moment to merge into a hug with San Bernardo, founder of the Cistercian Order. The scene is inspired by a mystical vision of the saint, reflected in one of the most popular devotional books of the Baroque period as was the Flos Sanctorum, or Book of Life of Saints of Peter Ribadeneyra, published in 1599.*

*Spanish art: Cristóbal Galán (Valencian kingdom ?, 1615 ? / Madrid, 1684) Oygan los dulzes ecos (Interpreter Al Ayre Español)*


Ribalta, Francisco (1565c.- 1600s Deposed Christ Hugging St. Bernard Clairvaux (Prado Museum, Madrid, Spain)1628) - por RasMarley, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Castelló/Castellón de la Plana (III) - Avenue with CIVIS - Valencian Autonomous Community*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


TRAM Castellon CIVIS por Carlos Perez Arnau, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Valencia (I) - Quart Towers - Valencian Autonomous Community *​


Torres de Quart, Valencia por Apartamentos Botánico 29, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Catedral, Capilla del Santo Cáliz - Valencia - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The Holy Grail in 1916 moved to the Chapter House of Valencia Cathedral, which became the chapel of the Holy Grail. The chapel is flamboyant Gothic style (S. XIV); It is square and smooth walls of carved stone. It was built by order of Bishop Vidal de Blanes between the years 1365-1369. It Courts of the Kingdom were held and Theology classes were given, among others, San Vicente Ferrer.*


Capilla del Santo Cáliz por Juan Vicente Ramírez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Valencia (II) - Porta de la Mar Square - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


Plaça de la Porta de la Mar por Stewart Cooke, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Niños jugando en la playa, Bellas Artes Museum - Oviedo - Asturias*​
*No data for being the site of the museum inactive for renovated and expanded the same*

*Spanish art: Joaquín Rodrigo (Sagunto, Valencia, 1901 / Madrid, 1999) Concierto de Aranjuez (Guitar Interpreter John Williams)*


Sorolla - Children on the beach por GregHausM.D., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Valencia (III) - Ciudad de las Artes y de las Ciencias - Valencian Autonomous Community*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking third in Spain*


Valencia por emy de lema, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Today ... LA TOMATINA - Buñol -Valencia - Valencian Autonomous Community*​



Tomatina di Buñol por Grupo teatral ¿Adóndevamos?®, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Today ... LA TOMATINA - Buñol -Valencia - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


Tomatina di Buñol por Grupo teatral ¿Adóndevamos?®, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Today ... LA TOMATINA - Buñol -Valencia - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


Tomatina Tomato Fight por Dave Lobby, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Today ... LA TOMATINA - Buñol -Valencia - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


Tomatina di Buñol por Grupo teatral ¿Adóndevamos?®, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Today ... LA TOMATINA - Buñol -Valencia - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


Tomatina 2012 por José Andres Ferrer Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz*, *panoramic view.* 









_Source: Visit Cadiz Facebook Profile.​_​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Alicante/Alacant (I) - Postiguet beach - Valencian Autonomous Community *​


Your tram to the beach por Mark Evans, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Villena treasure, José María Soler Museum, Villena - Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana*​
*The Treasure of Villena (Spanish: Tesoro de Villena) is one of the greatest hoard finds of gold of the European Bronze Age. It comprises 59 objects made of gold, silver, iron and amber with a total weight of almost 10 kilos, 9 of them of 23.5 karat gold. This makes it the most important find of prehistoric gold in the Iberian Peninsula and second in Europe, just behind that from the Royal Graves in Mycenae, Greece. The iron pieces are the oldest found in the Iberian Peninsula and correspond to a stage in which iron was considered to be a precious metal, and so was hoarded. The gold pieces include eleven bowls, three bottles and 28 bracelets.
The hoard was found in December 1963 by archaeologist José María Soler 5 km from Villena, and since then has been the main attraction of Villena's Archaeological Museum.*


Tesoro de Villena por chema kayser, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Alicante/Alacant (II) - L'Explanada - Valencian Autonomous Community*​


L'explanada a Alacant por Guillermo García-Saúco Sánchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Móvil, Arte Público Museum - Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*The Public Art Museum, formerly the Museum of Outdoor Sculpture de la Castellana is located in Madrid (Spain), under the bridge Enrique Mata Gorostizaga.
This museum has seventeen abstract sculptures by Spanish authors, there exhibited works of members of the generation of the fifties as well as artists from the historical vanguards such as Miró and Julio Alberto Gonzalez are.
The works of various artists are distributed under the bridge deck, prominent among them the monumental work of the beached mermaid of Eduardo Chillida. It was devised by the artist Eusebio Sempere (Onil, Alicante 1923/1985), who is also responsible for the design of the railings of the overpass. He also donated his monumental Mobile (1972) and was who asked of other famous Spanish artists to donate their works, some of them of great monumentality.*

*Spanish art: Óscar Esplá (Alicante, 1889 / Madrid, 1976) Canciones Playeras, El Pescador sin dinero (Interpreter Victoria de los Ángeles)*


Museo al Aire Libre. Móvil de Eusebio Sempere, 1972. Paseo Castellana. Madrid por MadridFotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Alacant/Alicante (III) - Overview - Valencian Autonomous Community*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Alicante por Carlos Viedma, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Murcia (I) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Región de Murcia*​


Catedral de Murcia por Rafel Miro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Three altars, Roman Theatre Museum, Cartagena - Región de Murcia*
*Dedicated each of them to a member of the Capitoline Triad. The one on the foreground with the representation of a peacock is of Juno. In the middle the one of Jupiter, represented by an eagle. And on the background, with the representation of an owl, the one dedicated to Minerva. Marble of Carrara. End of the 1st century b.C.
The Roman Theatre is an ancient Roman theatre in Cartagena, Spain.The theatre was built between 5 and 1 BC, as it has been proven by the dedication of the edifice to Gaius and Lucius Caesar, grandsons of Augustus, who had designated them as his successors.
In the 3rd century AD a market was built over the theatre, reusing its materials, with a semicircular open space which followed the plan of the orchestra. The market was perhaps abandoned after a fire caused by the Vandals in 425. A market quarter of the Byzantines was established on the site in the 6th century AD.
During the 13th, over the upper cavea was built the Old Cathedral of the city. In 1988 the first remains of the theatre were discovered in occasion of the construction of the Centro regional de artesanía. The archaeological excavations and the restorations were completed in 2003. In 2008 a museum, designed by Rafael Moneo, was opened.*


Museo Teatro Romano (Cartagena, Murcia, España) por Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Murcia (II) - Glorieta de España - Autonomous Community of Región de Murcia*​


Flores Rojas - Glorieta Murcia por puesyomismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*El sacrificio de Isaac , Bellas Artes Museum - Bilbao - Basque Country*​
*This painting by Pedro Orrente (Murcia, 1580 / Valencia, 1645) is one of the most valuable representations of the well-known passage from the Genesis in which Abraham is asked by Yahweh to sacrifice his son Isaac, but is stopped by an angel who points to the lamb that will be sacrificed instead. Orrente, who travelled to Italy and worked in the Venetian workshop of Leandro Bassano, also had occasion to discover the pictorial revolution led by Caravaggio and his followers.*

*Spanish art: Sebastián Raval (Cartagena, Murcia, circa 1550 / Palermo (Italy), 1604) Da Pacem Domine (Interpreter La Lyra Hispana)*


Pedrrrente_-_The_Sacrifice_of_Isaac por David García Rodríguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Murcia (III) - Overview - Autonomous Community of región de Murcia*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking seventh in Spain*


Murcia por la noche. por Christian Chinem, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Huelva (II) - Estuary - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​


Huelva por Jose A., en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Riotinto mines (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr campese


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Columbus monument (Huelva - Andalucía)*










Flickr Antonio Hidalgo

and another one... 










Flickr faustonadal


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona, Park Guell*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Bodegón de naranjas, detail, Bellas Artes Museum, Córdoba - Andalusia*​
*Still life of oranges is a picture of Rafael Romero Barros (Moguer, Huelva, 1832 /1895 Córdoba) that the painter made once settled in the city of Cordoba, a city which came in 1862. Rafael Romero Barros was the father of the famous painter Julio Romero de Torres.*

*Spanish art: Dionisio Aguado (Fuenlabrada, Madrid, 1784 / 1849) Rondo in A minor ( Interpreter Julian Bream)*


RAFAEL ROMERO BARROS - Bodegón de naranjas (detalle) por Joan Casas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Huelva (III) - Working class neighborhood Reina Victoria - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Barrio Reina Victoria (Huelva) por habasconchoco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Sevilla (I) - Nueva Square - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​


Plaza Nueva  por Cristóbal M, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Pictorial representation Treasury Carambolo, Archaeological Museum - Sevilla - Andalusia*
*The Treasure of El Carambolo (Spanish: Tesoro del Carambolo) was found in El Carambolo, Spain, 3 kilometers west of Seville, on 30 September 1958. The discovery of the treasure hoard spurred interest in the Tartessos culture, but recent scholars have debated whether the treasure was a product of local culture or of the Phoenicians. It consists of 21 pieces of crafted gold: a necklace with pendants, two bracelets, two ox-hide-shaped pectorals, and 16 plaques that may have made up a necklace or diadem. The jewelry had been buried inside a ceramic vessel. The treasure has been dated to the 8th century BCE, with the exception of the necklace, which is thought to be from 6th century BCE Cyprus. *

*Photo Gallery Treasury Carambolo*


Tesoro del Carambolo por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Sevilla (II) - Neighborhood Triana - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​


Triana Sevilla reflejos por José Manuel Calvo, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bulnes, Asturias*


Pico Urriellu y Neverón de Urriellu by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Madrid by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*El Baile, Prado Museum, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*The dance was painted in 1866 by the painter Valeriano Dominguez Becquer (Seville, 1833 / Madrid, 1870). Valeriano Becquer was a remarkable genre painter, though he never achieved immortal fame of his brother, the writer Gustavo Adolfo Becquer. Pensioner in 1865 by the Ministry of Development runs the lands of Soria, Aragón, Navarra and the Basque Country, to study types, costumes and Spanish customs, performing scenes from real charm captured in immediacy, from village to village, that make it most exclusive and prestigious of its production.*

*Spanish art: Joaquín Turina (Sevilla, 1882 / Madrid, 1949) Danzas gitanas, Sacromonte Op.55 Nº5 A. (Interpreter Alicia Larrocha)*


Dominguez Becquer , Valeriano (Spanish, 1833-1870) -- Танец, 1866, 65 см x 101 см, холст, масло por Alex Smeet, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Sevilla (III) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking fourth in Spain*


Sevilla por Antonio Rull, en Flickr​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Sea Gate of Military Arsenal La Carraca in San Fernando (Cádiz)*.








_Source: Visit San Fernando Facebook Profile._​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Aldea de San Nicolás, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


La Aldea de San Nicolás by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Taburiente, Islas Canarias/Canary Islands*


Nubes en Taburiente by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Córdoba (I) - Roman temple - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​


CS 17102009 #134721 #49330.jpg por FRANCIS RAHER, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Mezquita, Córdoba - Andalusia*
*The Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba, also known as the Great Mosque of Córdoba, whose ecclesiastical name is Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción, is the Catholic cathedral of the Diocese of Córdoba dedicated to the Assumption of the Virgin Mary and located in the Spanish region of Andalusia. The structure is regarded as one of the most accomplished monuments of Moorish architecture.
It originally was a Catholic church built by the Visigoths. When Muslims conquered Spain in 711, the church was first divided into Muslim and Christian halves. This sharing arrangement of the site lasted until 784, when the Christian half was purchased by the Emir 'Abd al-Rahman I, who then proceeded to demolish the entire structure and build the grand mosque of Cordoba on its ground. After the Reconquista, it was converted to a Roman Catholic church, culminating in the insertion of a Renaissance cathedral nave in the 16th century.*

*Photo Gallery Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba*


La Mezquita de Córdoba (I) por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Córdoba (II) - Roman bridge and Mosque–Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​


Córdoba por Chill_Photo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*La Chiquita Piconera, Julio Romero de Torres Museum, Córdoba - Andalusia*​
*The Chiquita Piconera is the best known and considered a masterpiece of painter Julio Romero de Torres (Córdoba, 1874 / 1930). Completed in 1930, shortly before the artist's death, it is a 100x80 cm painted in oil and tempera on canvas. The model, a 13 to 14 years, was Maria Teresa Lopez also served as a model for La Fuensanta. The work was reproduced by the Fabrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre a hallmark of 5 pesetas.
In the foreground, the picture shows a young girl sitting on a wooden chair while removing a brazier with picón (coal). She looks directly at the viewer with a shoulder in the air and showing legs only covered by stockings and wearing heels, creating an environment considered erotic at the time and that is very characteristic of the work of Romero de Torres.
In the background, through a door, you can see a landscape of Córdoba, very typical in the works of the painter. The same can distinguish the Guadalquivir Roman bridge and the Tower of Calahorra.*

*Spanish art: Isaac Albéniz (Camprodon, Girona, 1860 / Cambo-les-Bains, France, 1909) Córdoba Opus 232 No. 4 from Cantos de España (Interpreter John Williams)*


Julio Romero de Torres La Chiquita Piconera por jpbrewer1963, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Candanchu, Aragón*


Candanchu .P1040076 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sallent, Aragón*


P1040249 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Benitachell, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


P1030345 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Toledo (I) - Overview - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​


SSR_2272 Sunset at toledo. Puesta de sol en Toledo. SPAIN por santiago sanz romero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*San Román church, Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*
*The church of San Roman de Toledo, was built in Moorish style in the XIII century on the site where there was an old Visigoth basilica and probably an ancient Roman building. It now houses the Museum of the Councils and Visigoth Culture.
It is located in one of the highest and most privileged of the city, in one of the twelve hills of the city. They have news and parish in the twelfth century and the church would be consecrated in 1221 by Archbishop Rodrigo Ximénez de Rada. The tradition says that in her crowned king Alfonso VIII of Castile August 26, 1166.
Throughout the thirteenth century frescoes they painted Romanesque murals combined with typically Mudejar decorations. Of great beauty, they are considered the most southern of Spain. The frescoes are divided into two areas separated by inscriptions. Notable four winged evangelists and representations of archbishops, San Esteban and San Lorenzo, angels or saints Judgment.*

*Photo Gallery Church of San Román*


278 - Pinturas con Fondo de Arboles - Iglesia San Román - (Toledo) - Spain. por ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Toledo (II) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Andalusia*​


Catedral de Toledo por Juan Rigabert montiel, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mosqueruela, Aragón*


Nº 19 Mosqueruela .P1030461 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*El entierro del Conde de Orgaz, Santo Tomé Church, Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​
*The Burial of the Count of Orgaz is a painting by El Greco (Doménikos Theotokópoulos, Candía, today Heraclión, Greece, 1541 / Toledo, 1614), a painter, sculptor, and architect of the Spanish Renaissance. Widely considered among his finest works, it illustrates a popular local legend of his time. An exceptionally large painting, it is very clearly divided into two sections, heavenly above and terrestrial below, but it gives little impression of duality. The upper and lower sections are brought together compositionally. The theme of the painting is inspired from a legend of the beginning of the 14th century. In 1312, a certain Don Gonzalo Ruíz, native of Toledo, and Señor of the town of Orgaz, died (his family later received the title of Count, by which he is generally and posthumously known). The Count of Orgaz was a pious man who, among other charitable acts, left a sum of money for the enlargement and adornment of the church of Santo Tomé (El Greco's parish church). He was also a philanthropist and a right-thinking Knight. According to the legend, at the time he was buried, Saint Stephen and Saint Augustine descended in person from the heavens and buried him by their own hands in front of the dazzled eyes of those present.
*

*Spanish art: Diego Ortíz (Toledo, 1510 / Naples, Italy, 1570) Recercada II "La Spagna" (played on Viola da Gamba by J. Harris)*


El Greco (1541-1614) - 1586-88 The Burial of the Count of Orgaz (Santo Tome, Toledo, Spain) por RasMarley, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Toledo (III) - Overview - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Toledo por Enrique Fernandez Fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias .P1030242 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Palacio de las Artes Reina Sofía .P1030259 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias .P1030251 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Porta de la mar P1030271 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Palau de la musica .P1030268 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Convento de Santo Domingo .P1030273 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zorita del Maestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Zorita del maestrat .IMG_3304 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zorita del Maestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


IMG_3276 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zorita del Maestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


IMG_3280 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zorita del Maestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


IMG_3290 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zorita del Maestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


IMG_3229 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zorita del Maestrat, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Riu Bergantes .IMG_3211 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantavieja, Aragón*


Cantavieja .1073 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


El port de Valencia .P1020309 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*


Ciudad de las artes y las ciencias .P1020315 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Cuenca (I) - Casas colgadas - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​


Cuenca, España por CuchoGOL, en Flickr​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*"Beautiful Cádiz, the floating city on the waves of a dark-blue sea" - Lord Byron*.









_Source: Cadiz History Facebook Profile_​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Spanish Abstract Art Museum, Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*
*The Museo de Arte Abstracto Español (Museum of Spanish Abstract Art) is a museum in Cuenca, Spain established in 1966. It has a collection of some 129 paintings, mainly by 1950s and 1960s Spanish artists. n 1961 artist Fernando Zobel began looking for a suitable location for a museum of abstract art, and in June 1963 his friend, the artist Gustavo Torner, suggested the Hanging Houses of Cuenca as an appropriate site. The building is owned by the City of Cuenca, which rented it for a symbolic amount. The Museum of Spanish Abstract Art opened on July 1, 1966, with Gerardo Rueda as curator and Zobel and Torner as co-chairmen.*

*Photo Gallery Spanish Abstract Art Museum of Cuenca*


Cuenca - Museo de Arte Abstracto Español por Victor Ferrando, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Cuenca (II) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​


Catedral de Cuenca por manuelcl_23, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*El Júcar X (La piedra del caballo), Fernando Zóbel, Spanish Abstract Art Museum, Cuenca - Andalusia*​
*Fernando Zóbel de Ayala y Montojo (Ermita, Manila, Philippines, 1924 / Rome, Italy, 1984), also known as Fernando M. Zóbel, was a Spanish Filipino painter, businessman, art collector and museum founder. He founded the Museo de Arte Abstracto Español at Casas Colgadas in the town of Cuenca, Spain in 1963. The museum was expanded in 1978, and in 1980 Zóbel donated its collection to the Fundación Juan March, which then incorporated it into its own collection.*

*Spanish art: Salvador Bacarisse (Madrid, 1898 / Paris, France, 1963) Romanza del concertino para guitarra y orquesta (soloist José María Gallardo)*


Pintura de Fernando Zóbel por Ana Isabel Miguel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Cuenca (III) - San Pablo Bridge and hanging houses - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Puente de San Pablo (Cuenca) por Israel Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Guadalajara (I) - Infantado Palace - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​


Palacio del Infantado - Guadalajara por Victor Ferrando, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Doncel tomb of Siguenza - Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*
*The Doncel tomb is the tomb of Martin Vazquez de Arce located in the chapel of Santa Catalina and San Juan in Sigüenza Cathedral (Guadalajara, Spain). This is one of the main Spanish late Gothic sculptures.
It was commissioned by his brother, Fernando Vazquez de Arce, and although it is not known exactly the sculptor, is attributed to Sebastian de Almonacid, that take place in the workshop held in Guadalajara. The date of implementation of this funerary complex is between 1486, year of the death of Doncel, and 1504, it leaves mentioned in the will of his father as already done in the chapel of the cathedral. the village of Siguenza is like a lost city in the medieval time, and everything in it reminds us experiences of the fifteenth and sixteenth century.*

*Photo Gallery of Sigüenza village*


El Doncel de Siguenza por risugon1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Guadalajara (II) - Santa María Micaela church - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​


Iglesia de Santa María Micaela, Guadalajara - España por PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Modelo sentada, Museo de San Telmo, San Sebastián - Basque Country*​
*Antonio Ortiz Echagüe (Guadalajara, 1883 / Buenos Aires, Argentina, 1942) was a Spanish painter who triumphed manners and lived much of his life abroad. His painting, solid academic background was influenced by the realism of Zuloaga and Sorolla luminismo, characterized by the rigor of the drawing, the ease of the brushstroke and the chromatic richness of his canvases. The paintings of Antonio Ortiz Echagüe, who performed his works always painting of the natural and reproducing life-size models constitute a significant example of the artistic movement that in the transition from the nineteenth and twentieth replaced the nineteenth-century history painting for folkloric or ethnographic realism that connected with the great masters of Spanish painting of the seventeenth, especially Velázquez. However his training in Paris and Rome and his knowledge of European art movements led him to incorporate his realistic vein some aspects of modernism, symbolism and post-impressionism, as evidenced in the decorative style of some of its funds, looseness of the stroke, the value it attaches to the light and the increasingly bold use of color and subjective.*

*Spanish art: Pablo Barbero Casal (Hita, Guadalajara, 1898 / Madrid, 1904) Divertimento*


Antonio Ortiz Echagüe (Guadalajara, 1883 - Buenos Aires, 1942) Modelo sentada (1906) por Li Taipo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Guadalajara (III) - Condesa Vega del Pozo Pantheon - Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Panteon de la Condesa de la Vega del Pozo, Guadalajara - España por PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Santa Florentina, Province of Barcelona:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Logroño (I) - San Bartolomé Church - Autonomous Community of La Rioja*​


Logroño - San Bartolomé por Martin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Royal Pantheon, Santa maría la Real, Nájera - La Rioja*
*Nájera is a small town located in the "Rioja Alta" region of La Rioja, Spain on the river Najerilla. Nájera is a stopping point on the Way of St James. The area attracted the Romans, who built the town of Tritium on land which now falls within the boundaries of Nájera and the neighbouring municipality of Tricio. Subsequently the area was under Muslim rule and the name Nájera (Naxara meaning "town between the rocks") is of Arabic origin.
The town was conquered by Ordoño II of Leon for Navarre in 923. Nájera was the capital city of the kingdom of Navarre before being conquered by Castile in 1054 after the battle of Atapuerca. However, it continued to be multi-cultural. For example, in 1142 there was a visit from a French abbot Peter the Venerable. He used his visit to Spain to commission translations of important Islamic works, including the first translation of the Qur'an into a European language, and it has been suggested he met with his four translators at Nájera. From the tenth century Nájera had a prosperous Jewish community, which was granted relatively favorable legal status after the Christian conquest. The church of Santa María la Real was founded by García Sánchez III of Pamplona in 1052. It is the burial-place of Spanish kings. *

*Photo Gallery of Monastery of Santa María la Real of Nájera*


Panteón Real - Monasterio de Santa María la Mayor de Nájera por Dan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Logroño (II) - Gran Vía - Autonomous Community of La Rioja*​


Logroño por albertoag, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Baptism of Christ, The Prado Museum, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Juan Fernández Navarrete (Logroño, 1526 / Toledo, 1579), or "de Navarrete", called El Mudo (The Mute), was a Spanish Mannerist painter, born at Logroño.
An illness in infancy deprived Navarrete of his hearing, which affected his ability to learn to speak. At a very early age he began to express his wants by sketching objects with a piece of charcoal. He received his first instructions in art from Fray Vicente de Santo Domingo, a Hieronymite monk at Estella, and also with Becerra. He visited Naples, Rome, Florence and Milan. Pellegrino Tibaldi met him in Rome in 1550.
According to most accounts he was for a considerable time the pupil and assistant of Titian at Venice. In 1568 Philip II of Spain summoned him to Madrid with the title of king's painter and a salary, and employed him to execute pictures for the Escorial. During the 1560s and 1570s the huge monastery-palace of El Escorial was still under construction and Philip II was experiencing difficulties in finding good artists for the many large paintings required to decorate it. Titian was very old, and died in 1576, and Tintoretto, Veronese and Anthonis Mor all refused to come to Spain. Philip had to rely on the lesser talent of Navarrete, whose gravedad y decoro ("seriousness and decorum") the king approved. For eleven years until his death Navarrete worked largely on El Escorial. The Baptism of Christ was painted by Navarrete in 1567.*

*Spanish art: Antonio de Brocarte (Logroño, 1629 / Salamanca, 1696) Registro Alto de Segundo Tono (Soloist Modest Moreno i Morera)*


Navarrete, Juan Fernandez (1526-1579) - 1567 Baptism of Christ (Prado Museum, Madrid, Spain) por RasMarley, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Logroño (III) - Roman bridge and old towers of Logroño - Autonomous Community of La Rioja*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


puente de piedra por Rafa Rivero Expósito, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Madrid (I) - Royal Palace called "de Oriente" - Autonomous Community of Madrid*​


Palacio Real de noche por tomasc75, en Flickr​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Segovia

Photo taken by me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Royal Palace, Aranjuez - Comunidad de Madrid*
*The Royal Palace of Aranjuez (Spanish: Palacio Real de Aranjuez) is a residence of the King of Spain, located in the town of Aranjuez, Community of Madrid, Spain. The palace is open to the public as one of the Spanish royal sites.
It was commissioned by Philip II and designed by Juan Bautista de Toledo and Juan de Herrera, who also designed El Escorial. It was completed during the reign of Ferdinand VI by the mid-18th century; Charles III had two wings added to it.
The huge gardens, built to relieve its royal residents from the dust and drought of the Spanish meseta using the waters of the adjacent Tagus and Jarama rivers, are Spain's most important of the Habsburg period. The Jardín de la Isla is on a man-made island bounded by the River Tagus and the Ría Canal. The Jardín del Príncipe contains a miniature palace (the Casa del Labrador, built for Charles IV) and the Museo de las Falúas Reales, housing the most important extant collection of Spain's royal pleasure barges.*

*Photo Gallery of Royal Palace of Aranjuez*


(0342) Otra vez Aranjuez por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Madrid (II) - Castellana Avenue - Autonomous Community of Madrid*​


Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid HDR por Marc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*The Smoker - The Painter Frank Haviland, Thyssen-Bornemisza Museum, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*José Victoriano (Carmelo Carlos) González-Pérez (Madrid, 1887 / Boulogne-sur-Seine, France, 1927), better known as Juan Gris, was a Spanish painter and sculptor born in Madrid who lived and worked in France most of his life. Closely connected to the innovative artistic genre Cubism, his works are among the movement's most distinctive. Gris studied mechanical drawing at the Escuela de Artes y Manufacturas in Madrid from 1902 to 1904, during which time he contributed drawings to local periodicals. From 1904 to 1905, he studied painting with the academic artist José Moreno Carbonero. It was in 1905 that José Victoriano González adopted the more distinctive name Juan Gris. In 1906 he moved to Paris and became friends with Henri Matisse, Georges Braque and Fernand Léger. In Paris, Gris followed the lead of another friend and fellow countryman, Pablo Picasso. He submitted darkly humorous illustrations to journals such as Le Rire, L'assiette au beurre, Le Charivari, and Le Cri de Paris. Gris began to paint seriously in 1911 (when he gave up working as a satirical cartoonist), developing at this time a personal Cubist style. In A Life of Picasso, John Richardson writes that Jean Metzinger's 1911 work, Le goûter (Tea Time), persuaded Juan Gris of the importance of mathematics in painting.[2] Gris exhibited for the first time at the 1912 Salon des Indépendants (a painting entitled Hommage à Pablo Picasso). The smoker was painted in 1913.*

*Spanish art: Luigi Boccherini (Lucca, Italy, 1743 / Madrid, 1805) La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid was known and its creator Luigi Boccherini for all music lovers worldwide. But by becoming the soundtrack of the American movie "Master and Commander" became a universal popular topic for both music fans and those who had not heard in his life. The "Musica Notturna" the great Italian composer who lived most of his life in Madrid is influenced by Spanish folk music.)*


Gris, Juan (1887-1927) - 1913 The Smoker - The Painter Frank Haviland (Museum Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid, Spain) por RasMarley, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Madrid (III) - Alcalá Street and Cibeles Square - Autonomous Community of Madrid*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking first in Spain*


Madrid por Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz.

Aerial view of Mentidero neighborhood with the same wall and urban structure it had in 1812.*








_Source: History Cádiz Facebook Profile._​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz 360º*








_Source._

*Click here to see the complete overview.*​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Águilas (Murcia)*

Auditorio y Palacio de Congresos de Águilas (Murcia). / Auditorium and Congressional Palace, Águilas (Murcia, Spain). by Recesvintus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Ávila (I) - Wall - Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon*​


Murallas. Ávila por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*San Vicente Basilica, Ávila - Castile and Leon*
*The Basilica de los Santos Hermanos Mártires, Vicente, Sabina y Cristeta, best known as Basilica de San Vicente, is a church in Ávila, Spain. It is one of the best examples of Romanesque architecture in the country. According to legend, Christian martyrs Vicente, Sabina and Cristeta were martyred during the rule of the Roman Emperor Diocletian; their corpses were buried into the rock and later a basilica was built over their tombs. In 1062 their remains were moved to the monastery of San Pedro de Arlanza in Burgos, but later, in 1175, they were returned to Ávila and the construction of a new basilica was started at the location. Works were repeatedly halted or slowed, and were finished in the fourteenth century thanks to the support of Alfonso X and Sancho IV. The nave and aisles are cross-vaulted. The Virgen de la Soterraña, patron saint of the city, is interred there.
The most notable aspect of the exterior are the decorated western and southern gates. In the interior, the most renowned attraction is the cenotaph of the titular martyrs, in polychrome stone. It is one of the best examples of Romanesque sculpture.*

*Photo Gallery of Ávila, the wall, the Cathedral and San Vicente Basilica*


Basilica de San Vicente por Dmitry Shakin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Ávila (II) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon*​


Catedral de avila por serpegon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Los Comuneros Padilla, Bravo y Maldonado en el Patíbulo, Congress of Deputies of Spain, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Antonio Gisbert (Alcoi, Alicante 1834 / Paris, France, 1901) was a Spanish artist situated on the cusp between the realist and romantic movements in art. He was known for painting pictures of important events in a country's history in a realistic style, yet clearly with a political aim as well; his variance in styles puts him in the Spanish eclectic school of painters. He generally tried to promote liberal causes in his politics and paintings. Gisbert became the Director of the Museo del Prado in Madrid in 1868. He stayed in that position until 1873, when he resigned because of opposition to the new First Spanish Republic. He moved permanently to Paris and died there on November 27, 1901. Los Comuneros de Castilla ("The Comuneros of Castile", variously translated otherwise as "The Execution of the Comuneros of Castile" or "Comuneros on the Scaffold"), an oil-on-canvas work which he debuted at the Exposición Nacional of 1860 where it won first prize.*

*Spanish art: Tomás Luis de Victoria (Ávila, 1548 / Madrid, 1611) O Magnum Mysterium (The Sixteen)*


La Cifra Fatal por Enrique Viola, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Ávila (III) - Overview - Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Avila de los Caballeros panorámica por Eduardo Salas, en Flickr​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

La Alhambra, Granada

Photo taken by me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Segovia (I) - Alcázar - Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon*​


CASTLES: ALCÁZAR de SEGOVIA por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Royal Palace of La Granja, San Ildefonso - Segovia - Castile and Leon*
*The Royal Palace of La Granja is an 18th-century palace in the small town of San Ildefonso in the hills near Segovia, 80 km north of Madrid, central Spain, formerly the summer residence of the Kings of Spain since the reign of Philip V. The palace is in a restrained baroque style surrounded by extensive gardens in the French manner and sculptural fountains. It is now open to the public as a museum.*

*Photo Gallery of Royal Palace of La Granja*


PALACIO REAL DE LA GRANJA DE SEGOVIA por PILAR PERIS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Segovia (II) - Cathedral - Autonomous Community of Castile and Leon*​


Catedral de Segovia, Spain por Gaizka Portillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Castaños (Chestnut trees), National Museum Centro de Arte Reina Sofía, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Alejo Manso Godofredo Ortega Munoz, stage name Muñoz Ortega (San Vicente de Alcantara, February 17, 1899 - Madrid, 1982) was a Spanish painter of landscapes.
Bachelor of Salamanca, soon left his father's recommendation to pursue a college career and in 1919 he moved to Madrid boosted by an artistic vocation that had led him to begin painting on his own.
Rejecting academic studies, learning continues making copies in the former Museum of Modern Art and the Museo del Prado, and started painting outdoors in the vicinity of the Dehesa de la Villa.
After spending some time in Madrid he decided to move to Paris, where he arrived in late 1920.
Castaños is a painting of 1956.*

*Spanish art: Manuel García Matos (Plasencia, Cáceres, 1912 / Madrid, 1974) It was a famous folklorist and member of the Spanish Institute of Musicology. He studied violin, flute, piano, harmony and counterpoint. With 18 years founded the Extremeños Choirs and begins an arduous work of literary-musical compilation of songs and focuses on the study of instruments and dances. First performed this work in Extremadura, with time to pursue it throughout Spain, arriving to collect more than 10,000 musical documents.
In 1945 he was awarded the National Prize of Folklore and becomes professor of this subject at the Royal Conservatory of Music in Madrid.
He published a songbook of Upper Extremadura and another in the province of Madrid, as well as folk dances of Spain, with music and choreography. Under the tutelage of UNESCO, he made an anthology of musical folklore of Spain.l (Ballet Folclórico de Madrid)*


Madrid - Centro de Arte Reina Sofia por Rex Harris, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Cáceres (III) - Yerba and Bujaco towers and Toledo Moctezuma Palace - Autonomous Community of Extremadura*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Cáceres: torre yerba bujaco moctezuma noche por OVPM - OWHC - OCPM, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Badajoz (I) - Palmas Gate - Autonomous Community of Extremadura*​


Puerta de Palmas por Francisco Manuel Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Temple of Diana, Mérida - Badajoz - Extremadura*
*Mérida is the capital of the autonomous community of Extremadura, western central Spain. The population was 58,164 in 2012. The Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida has been a UNESCO World Heritage site since 1993. Mérida has been populated since prehistoric times as demonstrated by a prestigious hoard of gold jewellery that was excavated from a girl's grave in 1870. Consisting of two penannular bracelets, an armlet and a chain of six spiral wire rings, it is now preserved at the British Museum. The town was founded in 25 BC, with the name of Emerita Augusta (meaning the veterans – discharged soldiers – of the army of Augustus, who founded the city; the name Mérida is an evolution of this) by order of Emperor Augustus, to protect a pass and a bridge over the Guadiana river. The city became the capital of Lusitania province, and one of the most important cities in the Roman empire. Mérida preserves more important ancient Roman monuments than any other city in Spain, including a triumphal arch of the age of Trajan.*

*Photo Gallery of Mérida (Spain)*


Templo de diana, Mérida por Miguel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Badajoz (II) - Alcazaba (fortress) - Autonomous Community of Extremadura*​


Alcazaba Badajoz por José Luis Aranda, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*The Apparition of Apostle San pedro to San pedro Nolasco, The Prado Museum, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Francisco de Zurbarán (Fuente de Cantos, Badajoz, baptized 1598 / Madrid, 1664) was a Spanish painter. He is known primarily for his religious paintings depicting monks, nuns, and martyrs, and for his still-lifes. Zurbarán gained the nickname Spanish Caravaggio, owing to the forceful, realistic use of chiaroscuro in which he excelled. The painter who may have had the greatest influence on his characteristically severe compositions was Juan Sánchez Cotán. Polychrome sculpture—which by the time of Zurbarán's apprenticeship had reached a level of sophistication in Seville that surpassed that of the local painters—provided another important stylistic model for the young artist; the work of Juan Martínez Montañés is especially close to Zurbarán's in spirit. He painted directly from nature, and he made great use of the lay-figure in the study of draperies, in which he was particularly proficient. He had a special gift for white draperies; as a consequence, the houses of the white-robed Carthusians are abundant in his paintings. The Apparition of Apostle St Peter to St Peter of Nolasco is a painting of 1629. *

*Spanish art: Cristóbal Galán (?, ca 1615-20 / Madrid, 1684) Carol, Oygan los dulces ecos (Al Ayre Español)*


Zurbarán por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Badajoz (III) - Guadiana River and Royal Bridge - Autonomous Community of Extremadura*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Puente Real (BADAJOZ) por bajodetorax, en Flickr​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Segovia


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*MONNEGRE RIVER / río Monnegre (Alicante)*


subir gif


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (I) - Santa Ana Square, downtown (Vegueta) - Autonomous Community of Canary Islands*​


Plaza Santa Ana - Vegueta - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por Gran Canaria School, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*César Manrique Foundation, Tahiche, Teguise, Lanzarote Island - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Canary Islands*
*The César Manrique (FCM) Foundation is a private cultural institution on the island of Lanzarote (Canary Islands) whose objective is the preservation and dissemination of the work of the Canary artist Cesar Manrique, founder of the same, with the main areas of action protection the natural environment, promoting the arts and cultural reflection. Taro de Tahiche, site of the foundation is located in the municipality of Teguise (Lanzarote, Canary Islands, Spain). The building is built on a lava flow product of eruptions that occurred on the island between 1730 and 1736. His style is inspired by the traditional island architecture.*

*Photo Gallery of César Manrique Foundation*


Fundacion Cesar Manrique por Tristan Martin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (II) - Las Canteras beach - Autonomous Community of Canary Islands*​


Las Canteras por Álvaro Domínguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Poema de la Tierra, Néstor Museum, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Canary Islands*​
*Néstor Martín-Fernández de la Torre, generally known simply as Néstor (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, 1887 / 1938) was a Canarian painter and theatrical designer who worked in the Symbolist and Art Deco styles. He began his artistic development at the age of seven, when he attended the "Colegio San Agustín" and was given drawing lessons by Nicolás Massieu, who would later become a well-known painter. In 1899, he received his first formal art instruction from the peripatetic Spanish landscape painter Eliseu Meifrèn. When still only fifteen, he received a grant from the city of Las Palmas to study in Madrid, but the entrance exams for the Academia were too difficult, so he taught himself by making copies in the Museo del Prado. He eventually found a position in the workshop of Rafael Hidalgo de Caviedes . He then travelled extensively, visiting París, Brussels and London, among other places, to perfect his technique. While in Paris, he also designed theater sets and clothing.*

*Spanish art: Agustín Millares Torres (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, 1826 / 1896) Variaciones para flauta y orquesta (Bela Bartok orchestra)*


MUSEO NÉSTOR por Carlos Octavio Uranga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (III) - Airshow on the beach of Las Canteras - Autonomous Community Canary Islands*​
*Wikipedia (English) City ranking ninth in Spain*


EXIBICION AERREA EN PLAYA DE LAS CANTERAS por Mykel (Miguel Angel), en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Santa Cruz de Tenerife (I) - Square of Spain - Autonomous Community of Canary Islands*​


Santa Cruz de Tenerife por etoma, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Street, San Cristobal de la Laguna, Tenerife Island - Santa Cruz de tenerife - Canary Islands*
*San Cristóbal de La Laguna (commonly known as La Laguna) is a city and municipality in the northern part of the island of Tenerife in the Province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, on the Canary Islands, (Spain). The city is the third-most populous city of the archipelago and the second-most populous city of the island. La Laguna's historical center was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1999. The city was the ancient capital of the Canary Islands.La Laguna lies right alongside the city of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, thus the two cities and municipalities form a single large urban center, linked by tram.*

*Photo Gallery of San Cristóbal de la Laguna*


la laguna por cortto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Santa Cruz de Tenerife (II) - Tramway at Tres de Mayo Avenue - Autonomous Community of Canary Islands*​


Tranvia, Santa Cruz de Tenerife: Car 05 outbound crossing Av Tres de Mayo roundabout por Mega Anorak, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOZENS OF CENTURIES OF ART IN SPAIN*​
*Composición Cósmica, National Museum Centro de Arte Reina Sofía, Madrid - Comunidad de Madrid*​
*Oscar M. Domínguez (San Cristóbal de la Laguna, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 1906 / Paris, France, 1957) was a Spanish surrealist painter. Born in San Cristóbal de La Laguna on the island of Tenerife, on the Canary Islands Spain, Domínguez spent his youth with his grandmother in Tacoronte and devoted himself to painting at a young age after suffering a serious illness which affected his growth and caused a progressive deformation of his facial bone frame and limbs.
He went to Paris at 21 where he first worked for his father in the central market of Les Halles, and spent his nights diving in cabarets. He then frequented some art schools, and visited galleries and museums. He went to Paris at 21 where he first worked for his father in the central market of Les Halles, and spent his nights diving in cabarets. He then frequented some art schools, and visited galleries and museums.
Domínguez was rapidly attracted by avant-garde painters, notably Yves Tanguy and Pablo Picasso, whose influences were visible in his first works. At 25 he painted a self-portrait full of premonition as he showed himself with a deformed hand and with the veins of his arm cut. He chose to kill himself 27 years later by cutting his veins.*

*Spanish art: Manuel Bonnín Guerín (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 1898 / 1993) Tríos para cuerda y piano. Trío en Do Sostenido Menor: III. Scherzo (Trío Mompou)*


Óscar Domínguez: Cosmic Composition (1938) por Art Spheric, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE FIFTY-TWO CAPITALS OF SPAIN ONE BY ONE*​
*Today ... Santa Cruz de Tenerife (III) - Overview of Santa Cruz de Tenerife from Las Mesas Park - Autonomous Community of Canary Islands*​
*Wikipedia (English)*


Santa Cruz de Tenerife por Carlos SM, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monforte, Galicia*


Colegio de Nosa Señora da Antiga (Monforte de Lemos) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela, Galicia*


Iglesia de San Fructuoso en Santiago de Compostela by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela, Galicia*


Catedral desde la Alameda by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Allariz, Galicia*


Vista de Allariz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orense, Galicia*


Alameda do Concello de Ourense by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orense, Galicia*


Claustro románico del Monasterio de Santo Estevo (Ourense) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pontedeume, Galicia*


Pontedeume by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cariño, Galicia*


Costa de Cariño (A Coruña) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vixía de Herbeira, Galicia*


Acantilados en Vixía de Herbeira by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vixía de Herbeira, Galicia*


Parque eólico en Herbeira by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés de Teixido, Galicia*


Santuario de San Andrés de Teixido by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cedeira, Galicia*


Cruceiro de la Ermita de San Antonio do Corbeiro by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Galicia*


Ayuntamiento de La Coruña by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Galicia*


Costa de La Coruña by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferrol, Galicia*


Puerto del Ferrol by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferrol, Galicia*


Iglesia de San Francísco del Ferrol by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferrol, Galicia*


Ayuntamiento del Ferrol by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orense, Galicia*


Catedral de Ourense by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Vicente, Galicia*


Vistas de la Ruta del Agua by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Vicente, Galicia*


Vista del puente romano O Pasatempo by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mondoñedo, Galicia*


Portada de la Catedral de Mondoñedo by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grazalema, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Una "terraza" de lujo by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Carmona, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Iglesia de San Pedro de Carmona by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Olalla, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Campanario en Santa Olalla (Huelva) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Llerena, Extremadura*


Palacio Episcopal de Llerena by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferreirola, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ferreirola by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cádiar, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Narila y Cádiar (La Alpujarra) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bérchules, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Bérchules y terrazas de La Alpujarra by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Órgiva, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Órgiva (Granada) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bubión, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Tejados de Bubión by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tablate, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Puentes de Tablate (Viejo y nuevo) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Olvera, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Vista de Olvera (Cádiz) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Olvera, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Entrando en Olvera (Cádiz) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Olvera, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Iglesia Arciprestal de Ntra. Sra. de la Encarnación de Olvera by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Setenil de las Bodegas, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Cuevas del Sol (Setenil) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Setenil de las Bodegas, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Vista de Setenil by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aracena, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Plaza del Marqués de Aracena by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coripe, Andalucía/Andalusia*


... dejando atrás el Peñón de Zaframagón by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morón de la Frontera, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Panorámica de Morón de la Frontera by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cádiz, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Vistas de la Serranía by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cádiz, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Vista de la Sierra de Cádiz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Mauz castle, Suera, L'Espadá range (Castellón, Comunitat Valenciana)*​


Castillo de Mauz (Sierra Espadan) por josigref, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
*Sesnández de Tábara (Zamora, Castile and Leon)*​


Sesnández desde la Sierra de la Culebra por ANTONIO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*"Black villages of Guadalajara", Campillo de Ranas (Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha)*​


0002-Campillo de Ranas-Guadalajara por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN ... EVEN BETTER, NORTHWEST*​
*As Catedrais (The Cathedrals) beach, Ribadeo (Lugo, Galicia)*​


Playa de las Catedrales [Explored] por Ricardo Sanz Cortiella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH ... EVEN BETTER, SOUTHWEST*​
*Isla Canela marshes, Isla Cristina (Huelva, Andalusia)*​


Isla Canela por www.danielsanzfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Delta of Ebro river (Tarragona, Catalonia)*​


Delta del Ebro 2 por Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
*Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca, Castile and Leon)*​


Puente Ciudad Rodrigo. Salamanca. por Jose Antonio G. H., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Alegranza islet (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Canary Islands)*​


Alegranza, Lanzarote por Jack Montgomery, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sagunto, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Sagunt (Ajuntament) .P1010962 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sagunto, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Sagunt P1020002 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sagunto, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Sagunt (Carrer del castell) .P1010984 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Ciutat Vella .P1010841 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Plaça de Manises .P1010809 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Palau arzobispal P1010897 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Porta dels Ferros .P1010893 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Sant Joan del Mercat .P1010854 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


El Micalet .P1010793 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Porta de Serrans . P1010932 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Carrer Barxilla ,P1010908 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Sant Joan del Mercat .P1010859 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN*​
*Babia Region (León, Castile and Leon)*​


Babia por Marichu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH ... EVEN BETTER, SOUTHWEST*​
*Constitución 1812 bridge, popularly called Bridge of "La Pepa" (Cádiz, Andalusia)*​
*Inaugurated yesterday, length 5000 meters *


"Pepe" casi listo por Jorge Lizana, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Espuña Peak, Espuña Range (Región de Murcia)*​


Sierra Espuña. por Steve Covey, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
*Valencia del Mombuey (Badajoz, Extremadura)*​
*The castle is on the other side of the river Ardila, as in Portugal. *


Mirador Las Brujas por Sergio Ardila, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Es Vedrá islet, Ibiza Island (Balearic Islands)*​


Ibiza - Es Vedra - Illes Balears - Islas Baleares - Spain - España - HDR por Iñigo Silanes, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> *SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
> *Noudar castle, Valencia del Mombuey (Badajoz, Extremadura)*​


...or better "Noudar castle, seen from Valencia del Mombuey" because the castle is in Portugal :tongue2:


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz*.








_Source._​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*El nuevo puente 'Constitución 1812' de Cádiz*.









_Source._​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Marqués de Ureña bridge and "La Pepa" bridge*










Flickr Antonio Salceda de Alba


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Palacio de Cristal,
Parque El Retiro, Madrid

Photo taken by me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> ...or better "Noudar castle, seen from Valencia del Mombuey" because the castle is in Portugal :tongue2:


You're right, the castle is on the other side of the Ardila river, as in Portugal. I regret the mistake.

hno:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN ... EVEN BETTER, NORTHWEST*​
*Sálvora Island, Riveira, (A Coruña, Galicia)*​


San Vicente do Mar · Atardecer, isla de Sálvora al fondo. por David Fernandez Vergara, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH*​
*Ruins of Medina Azahara (Córdoba, Andalusia)*​


13 Madinat al-Zahra Jardín alto y muralla 15489 por Javier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Alcañíz (Teruel, Aragon)*​


Alcañiz (Teruel) por Miguel Angel ., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WEST*​
*Pozo de los Humos, Masueco (Salamanca, Castile and Leon)*​


Pozo de los humos. Masueco por Diego Soria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Lagoon, Islet of Lobos (Canary Islands)*​


Lagoon, Isla de Lobos, Fuerteventura por Jack Montgomery, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN ... EVEN BETTER, NORTHEAST*​
*Castle, Calafell (Tarragona, Catalonia)*​


zz Castell de Calafell (3) por Joan Grífols, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH*​
*Ronda (Málaga, Andalusia)*​


RONDA Y EL TAJO-2 por Miguel Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Tamarit Tower, Santa Pola (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*​


Santa Pola II / Torre de Tamarit (per Toni Duarte i poca-traça) por poca-traça, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WEST*​
*Ruins of Augustobriga, Navalmoral de la Mata (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


3. Augustobriga. por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Monastery of Santa María del Paular (Sheraton Hotel area), Rascafría (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Sheraton Santa Maria de El Paular—Exterior por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> You're right, the castle is on the other side of the Ardila river, as in Portugal. I regret the mistake.
> 
> hno:


Don't worry, that is not a mistake but a misspelling 

I would like to use this opportunity to congratulate you for your continuous work in this thread to show us the beauty and diversity of Spain :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN*​
*Mundaka (Bizkaia, Basque Country)*​


Mundaka (Bizkaia) por IMU, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH*​
*Mágina range, Torcal of Arbuniel, Cambil (Jaén, Andalusia)*​


El Torcal de Sierra Mágina - Jaén por Lourdes S.C., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Ricote Valley, Blanca (Región de Murcia)*​


Huerta de Blanca por Pablo Alcolea, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
*Cliffs of Salto del Gitano, Tagus river, National Park of Monfragüe (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


"Salto del Gitano". Parque Nacional de Monfragüe. Extremadura por EcoFoco juanma.coria, en Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*The Magic Fountain of Montjuïc (Font màgica de Montjuïc) - Barcelona *









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Landscape from Vetton oppidum of Ulaca, Solosancho (Ávila, Castile and Leon)*​
*ULACA*


ULACA por Miguel Angel Linares, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN*​
*Gijón (Asturias)*​


Gijón, diciembre. por nicoordozgoiti, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH*​
*Fuengirola (Málaga, Andalusia)*​


Fuengirola por yanfuano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Benidorm (Alacant, Comunidad Valenciana)*​


Benidorm (España, Spain) por Carlos Arriero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN ... EVEN BETTER, NORTHWEST*​
*Ponferrada (León, Castile and Leon)*​


Ponferrada en la noche por keudell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Islands)*​


Puerto de la Cruz (2) por palestrina55, en Flickr​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Santiago de Compostela


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN*​
*Vega de Pas (Cantabria)*​


VEGA DE PAS CANTABRIA 8039 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alarcón (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*

Alarcón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH*​
*Zahara de la Sierra (Cádiz, Andalusia)*​


Zahara de la Sierra, "Sierra de Cádiz" por Pedro García, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Cantavieja (Teruel, Aragon)*​


Cantavieja .1073 por joaquin Pons Sampedro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
*Cabañas delCastillo (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


El pueblo que me vio nacer. por Cástor, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Vallehermoso, La Gomera Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Islands)*​


Vallehermoso (La Gomera) por Jose M. Rus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, NORTHERN*​
*Santa Clara islet, San Sebastián/Donostia (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country)*​


San Sebastián/Donostia (Guipuzcoa) – Traineras - Llegada de los acompañantes. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE SOUTH*​
*Nueva Square (Granada, Andalusia)*​


Plaza Nueva desde la Chancillería por Elena, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, EAST*​
*Alicante/Alacant (Comunidad Valenciana)*​


Carbonell nocturna por foto depo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, WESTERN*​
*Hervás (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


Hervás nocturna por Peter L. Alcocer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, FOR EXAMPLE, THE CENTER OR THE ISLANDS ...*​
*Wall and Cathedral, Burgo de Osma (Soria, Castile and Leon)*​


BURGO DE OSMA - SORIA por PILAR PERIS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... MANUEL ZALDIVAR*​
*Castle, Almodóvar del Río (Córdoba, Andalusia)*​


ALMODÓVAR del RÍO (CÓRDOBA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... MANUEL ZALDIVAR*​
*Castle, Vélez Blanco (Almería, Andalusia)*​


VÉLEZ BL (ALMERÍA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... MANUEL ZALDIVAR*​
*Major Square, Trujillo (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


TRUJILLO (CÁCERES) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... MANUEL ZALDIVAR*​
*Castle and village, Alcalá del Júcar (Albacete, Castile-La Mancha)*​


ALCALÁ del JÚCAR (ALBACETE) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... MANUEL ZALDIVAR*​
*Castle and church of Cornago (La Rioja)*​


CORNAGO (RIOJA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Javier Martín Espartosa*​
*La Vera Region (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


COMARCA DE LA VERA CACERES 2067 8-2-2015 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Javier Martín Espartosa*​
*Natural Park of Andújar Range (Jaén, Andalusia)*​


PARQUE NATURAL DE LA SIERRA DE ANDUJAR JAEN 6197 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Javier Martín Espartosa*​
*Santillana del Mar (Cantabria)*​


SANTILLANA DEL MAR CANTABRIA 7911 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Javier Martín Espartosa*​
*Tordesilos area (Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha)*​


TORDESILOS GUADALAJARA 1236 9-11-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Javier Martín Espartosa*​
*Os Ancares Lucenses (Lugo, Galicia)*​


5172GALICIA LOS ANCARES por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh, this country is amazing!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Paula*​
*Peña Angulo peak, Valle de Mena (Burgos, Castile and Leon)*​


Peña Angulo. Valle de Mena (Burgos) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Paula*​
*Asunción church, Acereda, Santiurde de Toranzo (Cantabria)*​


Iglesia de la Asunción. Acereda (Santiurde de Toranzo, Cantabria) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Paula*​
*Porch of Nuestra Señora de la Asunción church, Tuesta, Valdegovía/Gaubea (Álava, Basque Country)*​


Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción. Tuesta (Valdegovía, Álava) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Paula*​
*Ruins of Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles de la Hoz Monastery, Sebúlcor (Segovia, Castile and Leon)*​


Monasterio de la Hoz. Sebúlcor (Segovia) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Paula*​
*Naranjo de Bulnes or Urriellu peak from Pozo de la Oración, Poo de Cabrales (Asturias)*​


Pozo de la Oración - Mirador de Pico Urriellu. Poo de Cabrales (Asturias) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Manuel Azcona*​
*San Jerónimo el Real church, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Madrid. Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Manuel Azcona*​
*Lane to San Salvador church, Sepúlveda (Segovia, Castile and Leon)*​


Sepúlveda (Segovia). Calle a la Iglesia de San Salvador. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Manuel Azcona*​
*Santa Cruz quarter, Sevilla (Sevilla, Andalusia)*​


Sevilla. Barrio de Santa Cruz. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Manuel Azcona*​
*Alhambra, Arrayanes courtyard, Granada (Granada, Andalusia)*​


Granada. Alhambra. Patio de los Arrayanes. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Manuel Azcona*​
*Pier to Santa Clara islet, Donostia/San Sebastián (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country)*​


San Sebastián/Donostia (Guipuzcoa) - Embarcadero de la Isla de Santa Clara. por José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Carlos*​
*Ibón (lagoon) of Plan, Plan (Huesca, Aragon)*​


Ibon de Plan 2 Julio 2015 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Carlos*​
*Romanesque bridge on Isaba river, Isaba (Navarre)*​


Puente Isaba por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Carlos*​
*Landscape of Cariño area (A Coruña, Galicia)*​


Costa Cantábrica 11 Septiembre 2015 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Carlos*​
*Ruins of castle and church, Linás de Marcuello, Loarre (Huesca, Aragon)*​


Castillo de Linás de Marcuello por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Carlos*​
*Vadiello and Mallos de Ligüerri, Loporzano (Huesca, Aragon)*​


Vadiello Febrero 2 por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Brian Wayfarer*​
*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao (Bizkaia, Basque Country)*​


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XXIX) Para aquellos que... # EXPLORE por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*O Cebreiro, Galicia*


O Cebreiro by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Brian Wayfarer*​
*Santoña (Cantabria)*​


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (VI). Para Fercrea por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cirauqui, Navarra/Navarre*


El Gran Maestro by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Brian Wayfarer*​
*University, Salamanca (Salamanca, Castile and Leon)*​


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XXXVIII). Para el artista Alberto Cuadrado. por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Brian Wayfarer*​
*Llanes (Asturias)*​


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XVI). Para jeff white por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Brian Wayfarer*​
*Cathedral, León (León, Castile and Leon)*​


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA. (XXXIV) Para los que miran buscando ver... por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Cuesta de Mastelares by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez*​
*Uclés Monastery, Uclés (Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha)*​


Monasterio en el campo por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez*​
*Tagus river, Gardens of Royal Palace of Aranjuez (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Magnolios y el río por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez*​
*Almudena Cathedral and arabic wall, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


La Almudena y la muralla por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez*​
*Medieval bridge on Tietar river, Jarandilla de la Vera (Cáceres, Extremadura)*​


Piedra y el puente por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez*​
*Arcellares village (Burgos, Castile and Leon)*​


Vista desde Pedrosa por Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Plaza Mayor, Salamanca*









by Cat Man!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sagrada Familia, Barcelona*









by Cat Man!


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Olvera (province of Cádiz)*.








_Source._​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... SBA73*​
*Harbour, Ciutadella (Minorca Island, Balearic Islands)*​


El port de Ciutadella / The harbour of Ciutadella por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... SBA73*​
*Santa Eulàlia church, Santa Eulàlia d'Erill la Vall (Lleida, Catalonia)*​


Santa Eulàlia d'Erill la Vall por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... SBA73*​
*Harbour, Pasai Donibane (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country)*​


Pasai Donibane por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... SBA73*​
*Castle, Frías (Burgos, Castile and Leon)*​


Carrers de Frías / Streets of Frías por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... SBA73*​
*Àneu valley, La Guingueta d’Àneu (Lleida, Catalonia)*​


La Vall d'Àneu / Àneu valley por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Andrés Horrillo*​
*Walkway Pedro Arrupe and Iberdrola building, Bilbao (Bizkaia, Basque Country)*​


Bilbao por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Andrés Horrillo*​
*Alicante harbour (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana)*​


Alicante por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Andrés Horrillo*​
*La Alhambra, Granada (Granada, Andalusia)*​


La Alhambra de Granada desde el Albaicín por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Andrés Horrillo*​
*Alcalá gate, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Iluminación Navidad 2013: Puerta de Alcalá por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Andrés Horrillo*​
*Cathedral, Segovia (Segovia, Castile and Leon)*​


Segovia 10 por Andres Horrillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Francisco Manzanal*​
*Fuentes Carrionas Parador Nacional (Hotel), Cervera de Pisuerga (Palencia, Castile and Leon)*​


Parador Nacional "Fuentes Carrionas" por Francisco Manzanal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Francisco Manzanal*​
*San Miguel church, Palencia (Palencia, Castile and Leon)*​


San Miguel por Francisco Manzanal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Francisco Manzanal*​
*Estuary, Llanes (Asturias)*​


Llanes por Francisco Manzanal, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Sendero del Faro de la Plata by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Faro de la Plata y el Cantábrico by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Deva, País Vasco/Basque Country*


El Cantábrico en Deva (Rasa mareal) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guetaria/Getaria, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Entrada al Puerto de Guetaria by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zarauz/Zarautz, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Paseo marítimo de Zarauz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zarauz/Zarautz, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Casa Portu de Zarauz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tolosa, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Museo del Títere (Tolosa) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tolosa, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Vistas en Tolosa (Guipúzcoa) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zumárraga, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Alrededores de Zumárraga by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Claustro alto de la Universidad "Sancti Spiritus" by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Esquinas de Oñate by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Torre de la Iglesia de San Miguel by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Iglesia de San Miguel (Oñate) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Universidad "Sancti Spiritus" by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oñate, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Palacio Antía (Oñate) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Casas típicas de Hondarribia by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Murallas de Hondarribia # 2 by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Plaza de Guipuzcoa (Hondarribia) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia, País Vasco/Basque Country*


San Nikolas kalea (Fuenterrabía) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Madalen Karrika by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Playa de Ondarreta by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Balconada de la Plaza de la Constitución by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Casa de la Cultura (San Sebastian) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Abariltur*​
*From the sea, Sant Carles de la Rápita (Tarragona, Catalonia)*​


Sant Carles de la Ràpita des del mar (I). Tarragona por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Abariltur*​
*Valderrobres/Vall de Roures (Teruel, Aragon)*​


Valderrobres / Vall-de-roures (Comarca del Matarranya) II. Teruel (Explore Sep 22, 2011 #123) por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Abariltur*​
*Lateen sail boat, Sèquia channel, Catarroja (Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana)*​


Vela Llatina. Canal de la Sèquia del Port de Catarroja (València) por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Abariltur*​
*Egyptian temple of Debod, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Templo de Debod (II). Madrid por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Abariltur*​
*Hotel, Adeje, Tenerife Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Islands)*​


Hotel Jardín Tropical (III). Adeje (Costa Adeje). Tenerife por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Antonio Gil Martínez*​
*Santiago church, Meilán, Lugo (Lugo, Galicia)*​


Iglesia de Santiago de Meilán por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Antonio Gil Martínez*​
*Santo Sepulcro church, Estella/Lizarra (Navarre)*​


Estella / Lizarra por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Antonio Gil Martínez*​
*Medieval bridge of A Ponte de Saa, Vilalba (Lugo, Galicia)*​


A Ponte de Saa por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Antonio Gil Martínez*​
*Santa María de la Asunción church, Castro Urdiales (Cantabria)*​


Camino del Norte por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... José Antonio Gil Martínez*​
*Santa Cristina de Lena church, Lena (Asturias)*​


Iglesia de Santa Cristina de Lena por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife Port* (Islas Canarias)









By me


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Asturias - Picos de Europa / Lagos de Covadonga *

PIC_0630 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga, Andalusia*









by Juan C. García Lorenzo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Alberto Pérez*​
*Mountain train (Renfe Cercanías S442), Cotos Pass (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Preparada para hacer su ultimo viaje del dia por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Alberto Pérez*​
*Renfe TRD S594.0, Sagunt area (Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana)*​


Esa parejita............. por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Alberto Pérez*​
*Renfe Alvia S130, Villanueva de la Tercia, Villamanín (León, Castile and Leon)*​


Si no fuese por la monotonia de RENFE....... por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Alberto Pérez*​
*Renfe Rodalies S450, Vilanova i la Geltrú area (Barcelona, Catalonia)*​


450.006 por Vilanova por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... Alberto Pérez*​
*Viaduct of Arroyo del Valle (Renfe Alvia S130), Soto del Real/Miraflores de la Sierra (Comunidad de Madrid)*​


Desde el Cerro de San Pedro...... por Alberto Perez, en Flickr​


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Port Barcelona *

DSC00280 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lloret de Mar, Catalonia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Figueres*, the capital of the comarca of Alt Empordà, in the province of Girona, Catalonia and the birthplace of Salvador Dali









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Figueres*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... kiketxo2*​
*Nazar village, La Berrueza Valley (Navarre)*​


nazar por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... kiketxo2*​
*Ravines near Lizara shelter, Basaurín Peak (Huesca, Aragon)*​


barrankos por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... kiketxo2*​
*Santander Bay (Cantabria)*​


Bahía de Santander por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... kiketxo2*​
*La Berrueza Valley (Navarre)*​


La Plana por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PHOTOGRAPHERS IN SPAIN ... kiketxo2*​
*Soaso Circus, Ordesa Valley (Huesca, Aragon)*​


Circo-de-Soaso por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Martín de Montalbán castle (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Castillo de San Martín de Montalbán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sant Mateu (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Sant Mateu by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pedraza (Segovia, Castilla la Mancha)*

Pedraza by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Bilbao 
*







P8141377by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*FCBarcelona Stadium ( Barcelona )*








DSC01568 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE EUROPA
The Picos de Europa (literally: "Peaks of Europe", often abbreviated in English to the Picos) is a range of mountains 20 km inland from the northern coast of Spain, located in the Autonomous Communities of Asturias, Cantabria and Castile and León, forming part of the Cantabrian Mountains. The most widely accepted origin for the name is that they were the first sight of Europe for ships arriving from the Americas. Wikipedia (English)

Western massif or Cornión massif, Vegabaño shelter, Soto de Sajambre, León (Castile and Leon)
*


Vegabaño por Luis Díez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE EUROPA

Central massif or Urrieles massif, Sotres village (Asturias)
*


Sotres por Tomás Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE EUROPA

Central massif or Urrieles massif, Ice cave of Peña Castil peak, Cabrales (Asturias)
*


Cueva de Hielo de Peña Castil. PICOS DE EUROPA por Germán Yanes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE EUROPA

Central massif or Urrieles massif, Urriello peak or Naranjo de Bulnes peak and Urrieles peaks, Cabrales (Asturias)
*


Urriellu por Tomás Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE EUROPA

Eastern massif or Ándara massif from Valdearenas beach, Liencres (Cantabria)
*


Playa de Valdearenas. Liencres (Cantabria) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE EUROPA

Eastern massif or Ándara massif from El Merón beach, San Vicente de la Barquera (Cantabria)
*


Playa de Merón / Merón Beach por Rubén Díaz Caviedes, en Flickr​


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

* Bilbao *








P8151456 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*ALICANTE*

Alicante Blue Hour by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Bilbao *


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

* Barcelona - Torre Agbar
*







PC211098 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LOS ANCARES/OS ANCARES
Los Ancares is a region in Castilla y León (Spain) Province of León. The overall population of this local region is 13,888 (2005). It is formed by the municipality of Candín with two slopes, Sil and Navia, and separated by the Pass of Ancares. Today, talking about Os Ancares is talking about a broader region that straddles the provinces of Lugo and Leon which are Los Ancares Leoneses or Ancares Bercianos and Os Ancares Lucenses Wikipedia (English)

Os Ancares range from Navia de Suarna (Lugo, Galicia)
*


Ancares por Julio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LOS ANCARES/OS ANCARES

From access to Tres Bispos peak, Cervantes area (Lugo, Galicia)
*


Viaje a Os Ancares por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LOS ANCARES/OS ANCARES

Palloza (house) of Campo del Agua, Villafranca del Bierzo (León, Castile and Leon)
*


Palloza por lubalba8, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LOS ANCARES/OS ANCARES

Tarnas village, Cervantes (Lugo, Galicia)
*


Tonalidades de Os Ancares por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LOS ANCARES/OS ANCARES

Navia de Suarna area (Lugo, Galicia)
*


ancares por luis vilanova, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LOS ANCARES/OS ANCARES

Suarbol area, Candín (León, Castile and Leon)
*


Ruta Pto. Ancares - Cuiña - Penalonga - Aprox. Miravalles por Miguel Rodríguez Bouza, en Flickr​


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Barcelona - Port Olimpic *








P8031337 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE URBIÓN
Picos de Urbión is a mountain range in the Sistema Ibérico, Spain, limited by the Sierra de Neila and Sierra Cebollera of the same range. The ridge's highest summit, Pico Urbión, is 2,228 m) is one of the highest points in the 500 km long Sistema Ibérico. The Picos de Urbión are located in the municipal terms of Viniegra de Abajo, Duruelo de la Sierra and Covaleda, between the provinces of Soria and Burgos in Castile and León and La Rioja (Spain). The Duero River and the Najerilla have their source in these mountains. These mountain ranges divide the Ebro and Duero basins.
 Wikipedia (English)

Negra (Black) lagoon, Covaleda (Soria, Castile and Leon)
*


Laguna Negra por P. Medina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE URBION

Castroviejo place, Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria, Castile and Leon)
*


DSC_0187 por Luis Angel Cofiño, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE URBION

Serena Cave, Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria, Castile and Leon)
*


Duruelo, Cueva Serena por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE URBION

Castroviejo place, Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria, Castile and Leon)
*


IMG_1857 por Javier Melús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE URBION

Winter in the Negra (Black) Lagoon, Covaleda (Soria, Castile and Leon)
*


Another tree por Daniel Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


PICOS DE URBION

Urbión Peak, Covaleda & Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria, Castile and Leon)
*


pico urbion,soria por francisco benito, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ROYAL PALACE OF MADRID
The Palacio Real de Madrid (literally: Royal Palace of Madrid) is the official residence of the Spanish Royal Family at the city of Madrid, but is only used for state ceremonies. King Felipe VI and the Royal Family do not reside in the palace, choosing instead the more modest Palacio de la Zarzuela on the outskirts of Madrid. The palace has 135,000 square metres (1,450,000 sq ft) of floorspace and contains 3,418 rooms. It is the largest palace in Europe by floor area. The interior of the palace is notable for its wealth of art and the use of many types of fine materials in the construction and the decoration of its rooms. These include paintings by artists such as Caravaggio, Velázquez and Francisco de Goya and frescoes by Corrado Giaquinto, Juan de Flandes, Giovanni Battista Tiepolo and Anton Raphael Mengs. Other collections of great historical and artistic importance preserved in the building include the Royal Armoury of Madrid, Porcelain, Watches, Furniture, Silverware and the world's only complete Stradivarius string quintet.
 Wikipedia (English)

Angle to the north and east facades, Royal Palace of Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Palacio Real de Madrid por somnath dey, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ROYAL PALACE OF MADRID

Courtyard and south facade of Royal Palace of Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Palacio Real de Madrid  por Robert Wash, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ROYAL PALACE OF MADRID

Interior, Royal Palace of Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid Palace Interior - Madrid, Spain por Andrew Chin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ROYAL PALACE OF MADRID

Campo del Moro gardens and west facade of Royal Palace of Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid - Palacio Real - Campo del Moro por alejandro5000, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ROYAL PALACE OF MADRID

North facade of Royal Palace of Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid- Palacio Real por LUIS GONZALEZ BAZ, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ROYAL PALACE OF MADRID

Oriente Square and east facade of Royal Palace of Madrid, from Royal Theatre (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Plaza de Oriente por masevi, en Flickr​


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

* Pont Petroli ( Bridge Petroli ) Badalona *








DSC00996 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Ciutat Vella .P1010834 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Plaça de Manises P1010808 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Basílica de la Mare de Déu dels Desemparats .P1010805 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


El Micalet .P1010793 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Plaça de l'Almoina P1010936 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Carrer Barxilla ,P1010908 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*



Sant Joan del Mercat .P1010859 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Parque Nacional de Aigüestorte, Catalonia*


Estany de Monestero, 2174 msnm by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL OF CÓRDOBA
The Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba (Spanish: Mezquita–catedral de Córdoba), also known as the Great Mosque of Córdoba (Spanish: Mezquita de Córdoba), whose ecclesiastical name is the Cathedral of Our Lady of the Assumption (Spanish: Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción), is the Catholic cathedral of the Diocese of Córdoba dedicated to the Assumption of the Virgin Mary and located in the Spanish region of Andalusia. The structure is regarded as one of the most accomplished monuments of Moorish architecture. 
It originally was a Catholic church built by the Visigoths; however, this claim is disputed by some archaeologists. When Muslims conquered Spain in 711, the church was first divided into Muslim and Christian halves. This sharing arrangement of the site lasted until 784, when the Christian half was purchased by the Emir 'Abd al-Rahman I, who then proceeded to demolish the entire structure and build the grand mosque of Cordoba on its ground. After the Reconquista, it was converted to a Roman Catholic church, culminating in the insertion of a Renaissance cathedral nave in the 16th century.
 Wikipedia (English)

Aerial view of the Mosque-Cathedral of Cordoba (Córdoba, Andalusia)
*


_DSC9784 por GMU Córdoba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL OF CÓRDOBA

Mihrab, Mosque-Cathedral of Córdoba (Córdoba, Andalusia)
*


Mezquita de Córdoba (Mirab) por domingo leiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL OF CÓRDOBA

Prayer room, Mosque-Cathedral of Córdoba (Córdoba, Andalusia)
*


Mezquita de Córdoba por Jeroni Valor, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL OF CÓRDOBA

Dome of the Maqsura, Mosque-Cathedral of Córdoba (Córdoba, Andalusia)
*


(678) Mezquita de Córdoba por Franz St., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL OF CÓRDOBA

Maqsura, Mosque-Cathedral of Córdoba (Córdoba, Andalusia)
*


Mezquita de Cordoba por Dinoso_60, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sorbas, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Sorbas, Almería by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SERRA DEL CADÌ MOUNTAIN RANGE

Prat del Cadì place, Estana, Montellà i Martinet (Lleida, Catalonia)
*


Cadí 2 por Alvaro G.C., en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sorbas, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Sorbas, Almería by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SERRA DEL CADÌ MOUNTAIN RANGE

Canal del Ordiguer, Cadí Range (Lleida, Catalonia)
*


Sierra del Cadi - Haut du couloir Ordiguer por AnaKreenSkyRider, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SERRA DEL CADÌ MOUNTAIN RANGE

Pedraforca Mountain, Pollegó Superior and Pollegó Inferior peaks, Cadí Range (Lleida, Catalonia)
*


Llegendes del Pedraforca por Jordi Pons, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Trend Cycle Madrid by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SERRA DEL CADÌ MOUNTAIN RANGE

Vulturó Peak, Cadí Range (Lleida, Catalonia)
*


Un paseo por las nubes.Ruta:Torreta de Cadi y Vulturó (Els 100 Cims) por Rafa, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huelva, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Huelva by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


L'Hemispheric by Fernando Leal, on Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Circuit de Catalunya ( Barcelona )*

DSC01998 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ALCAZABA OF MÁLAGA
The Alcazaba is a palatial fortification in Málaga, Spain. It was built by the Hammudid dynasty in the early 11th century.
This is the best-preserved alcazaba (from the Arabic al-qasbah, قصبة, meaning "citadel") in Spain. Adjacent to the entrance of the Alcazaba are remnants of a Roman theatre dating to the 1st century BC, which are undergoing restoration. Some of the Roman-era materials were reused in the Moorish construction of the Alcazaba.
According to architect restorer, the Alcazaba of Málaga is the prototype of military architecture in the Taifa period, with its double walls and massive entry fortifications. Its only parallel is the castle of Krak des Chevaliers in Syria.
 Wikipedia (English)

Román Theater and Alcazaba (Citadel) of Málaga(Málaga, Andalusia)
*


Roman theater and Citadel, Malaga, Spain por Paco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ALCAZABA OF MÁLAGA

Fountain on one of the inner gardens of the Alcazaba, Málaga (Málaga, Andalusia)
*


DSC_0872 por David Barrio López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ALCAZABA OF MÁLAGA

Pond and pavilion, Málaga Alcazaba (Málaga, Andalusia)
*


Alcazaba de Málaga por Javier Castillo Alcaide, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ALCAZABA OF MÁLAGA

Decoration Taifa period (Kingdom of Málaga) eleventh century, Málaga Alcazaba (Málaga, Andalusia)
*


Alcazaba de Málaga, decor del s XI. por kakov, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ALCAZABA OF MÁLAGA

Palaces, Málaga Alcazaba (Málaga, Andalusia)
*


La Alcazaba por Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


ALCAZABA OF MÁLAGA

Alcazaba, walled passage and Gibralfaro castle, Málaga (Málaga, Andalusia)
*


Málaga La Alcazaba y Gibralfaro por Quino AL, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


VILLAGE OF COMILLAS
Comillas is a small township and municipality in the northern reaches of Spain, in the autonomous community of Cantabria. The Marquisate of Comillas, a fiefdom of Spanish nobility, holds ceremonial office in the seat of power at a small castle which overlooks the town. The Comillas Pontifical University was housed here before it moved to Madrid, and the old university buildings are among the finest examples of architecture in the town. Besides this, there are many notable medieval and baroque buildings.
Wikipedia (English)

Palace and church of Sobrellano, Comillas (Cantabria)
*


Palacio de Sobrellano. por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


VILLAGE OF COMILLAS

Monument to the Marquis of Santillana and Mansion, Comillas (Cantabria)
*


Comillas (Cantabria): monumento al Marqués de Santillana y Palacete. por Patricia Enero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


VILLAGE OF COMILLAS

Entrance to the Palace of Sobrellano, Comillas (Cantabria)
*


Palacio de Sobrellano - Comillas (6) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


VILLAGE OF COMILLAS

El Capricho Palace (Antoni Gaudí), Comillas (Cantabria)
*


Comillas. Cantabria.  por Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


VILLAGE OF COMILLAS

Gothic cemetery, Comillas (Cantabria)
*


Cementerio de Comillas por rrodrigo23, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


VILLAGE OF COMILLAS

Old Pontifical University, Comillas (Cantabria)
*


Universidad Pontificia por franadag, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


THE KINGDOM OF MALLOS
The Mallos de Riglos are a set of conglomerate rock formations in Hoya de Huesca comarca, Aragon, Spain. They are located near Riglos some 45 km (28 mi) to the northwest of the city of Huesca. Rising to some 300 metres (980 ft) high (c. 1000 metres or 3,300 ft (1,000 m) above sea level), they form part of the foothills of the Pyrenees.
Mallos Riglos are the most famous of all existing mallos groups in the province of Huesca.
Wikipedia (English)

Mallos of Riglos, Riglos, Las Peñas de Riglos (Huesca, Aragon)
*


ABABOL el autentico por ABABOL el autentico, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


KINGDOM OF MALLOS

Mallos of Agüero, Agüero (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Aguero Village IMG_6119 por Tore, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


KINGDOM OF MALLOS

Mallos of Ligüerri, Vadiello (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Cinq jours en Aragon (Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


KINGDOM OF MALLOS

Mallos of Aliana (Los Pepes), Vadiello (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Los Pepes et Cuello Bail (Sierra de Guara/Aragon/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


KINGDOM OF MALLOS

The so called "Salto de Roldán" is a rock formation in the pre-Pyrenees of Huesca, in Aragon. It consists of two huge stony masses that form the gateway to the Guara Range and advance as bows on the Hoya de Huesca. This is the rock San Miguel (left), 1123 m, and the Amán rock, 1124 m, between which runs the river Flumen. It is located at the left end of the National Park of the Sierra de Guara.

Mallos of Salto de Roldán, Nueno (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Salto de Roldán por jaecheve, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


KINGDOM OF MALLOS

Mallos of Riglos, in the distance, the Mallos of Agüero (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Loarre por YellowSingle 单黄, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE NATIONAL PARK
Caldera de Taburiente National Park is a national park on the island of La Palma, Canary Islands, Spain. It contains the enormous expanse of the Caldera de Taburiente, once believed to be a huge crater, but nowadays known to be a mountain arch with a curious crater shape, which dominates the northern part of the island. It was designated as a national park in 1954.
The caldera is about 10 km across, and in places the walls tower 2000 m over the caldera floor. The highest point is the Roque de los Muchachos on the northern wall, at 2426 m altitude, which can be reached by road. The telescopes of the Roque de los Muchachos Observatory are situated very close to the summit.
Wikipedia (English)

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Island)
*


Vistas hacia el PN de La Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma. Canarias) por Dominic Dähncke, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE NATIONAL PARK

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Island)
*


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE por javier baztan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE NATIONAL PARK

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Island)
*


Parque Nacional de La Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma. Canarias) por Dominic Dähncke, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE NATIONAL PARK

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Island)
*


Mirador de las Chozas por Jos Pannekoek, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE NATIONAL PARK

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Island)
*


Mirador de los roques por Jos Pannekoek, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CALDERA DE TABURIENTE NATIONAL PARK

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma Island (Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Island)
*


Como una ola por Julen Landa, en Flickr​


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Royal Observatory of the Navy*, *San Fernando (Cádiz)*.








_Source._​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Plaza de la Virgen, Valencia.*

Plaça de la Mare de Deu, València by Monigote Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*La Boqueria, Barcelona* 










By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Malaga, Andalucía*









by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona* - The Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia - Catedral de la Santa Creu i Santa Eulàlia - Catedral de la Santa Cruz y Santa Eulalia also known as Barcelona Cathedral, is the Gothic cathedral and seat of the Archbishop of Barcelona.










By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Catedral de la Santa Creu i Santa Eulàlia, Barcelona*









By me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN MIGUEL DE ESCALADA MONASTERY

Church of San Miguel de Escalada Monastery, Gradefes (León, Castile and Leon)
*


Iglesia de San Miguel de Escalada. San Miguel de Escalada (Gradefes, León) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN MIGUEL DE ESCALADA MONASTERY

Church of San Miguel de Escalada Monastery, Gradefes (León, Castile and Leon)
*


Iglesia de San Miguel de Escalada. San Miguel de Escalada (Gradefes, León) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN MIGUEL DE ESCALADA MONASTERY

Church of San Miguel de Escalada Monastery, Gradefes (León, Castile and Leon)
*


Iglesia de San Miguel de Escalada. San Miguel de Escalada (Gradefes, León) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tarazona (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Tarazona by Kamikaze GT, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mazarrón (Murcia)*

Minas de Mazarrón by escribirconlacabeza, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vic (Barcelona, Catalunya)*

catedral de Vic al matí 9 am by Marc Serarols, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santa María de Melque (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Iglesia de Santa María de Melque by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Keeping the format of Castor_Game:

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN
Castles
Palace of the Kings of Navarre (Olite, Navarre)
*









olite-castle-with-a-sky-of-clouds-in-navarra-spain by abaiz on Flickr.​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona, La Rambla*












By me


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Onda (Castellón)*

Vue du château de Onda (Castellon) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA PEDRIZA
La Pedriza is a geological feature on the southern slopes of the Guadarrama mountain range of great scenic and leisure interest. Access is from Manzanares el Real, a municipality in the northwest of the Community of Madrid (Spain). Geological forces have created a remarkable boulder field of strangely eroded granitic outcrops, and nearly a thousand rock climbing routes of all difficulties are available to rock climbers. Hiking is also popular in La Pedriza, especially on weekends.
It is one of the largest granitic ranges of Europe and holds numerous peaks, rocky cliffs, streams and meadows. The 32 square kilometres occupied by La Pedriza lies within the Regional Park of the high river basin of Manzanares, the largest park of the Community of Madrid. In this zone, vegetation is sparse, but there are Mediterranean shrubs like the rockrose, and alpine varieties like fabaceaes. The fauna is rich in birds of prey; the breeding colony of over 100 pairs of griffon vultures is the largest in the Madrid area.
Wikipedia (English)

La Pedriza place, Manzanares el Real (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


La Pedriza [EXPLORED Febrero 2014] por Marianel1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN

LA PEDRIZA

La Pedriza place, Manzanares el Real (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


La Pedriza por Daniel Villoldo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN

LA PEDRIZA

La Pedriza place, Manzanares el Real (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


LA PEDRIZA II por lolo arias duran, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN

LA PEDRIZA

Rhinechis scalaris, La Pedriza place, Manzanares el Real (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Culebra de Escalera por Miguel Angel Jimenez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN

LA PEDRIZA

La Pedriza place, Manzanares el Real (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


La Pedriza - Madrid por Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN

LA PEDRIZA

La Pedriza place, Manzanares el Real (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Pedriza por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*ELCHE (Alicante)*

(0154) Palacio de Altamira (Elche) by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

* Barcelona ( Beach )*

DSC02746 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


GUARA MOUNTAIN RANGE
The Sierra de Guara is a mountain massif in the province of Huesca, the most northerly province in the autonomous community of Aragon, Spain. Its highest point is Tozal de Guara (2,077 m).
It lies around 25km northeast of the city of Huesca itself. Much of the massif is now included within a natural park known as the Parque de la Sierra y Cañones de Guara which extends 43 km from west to east and 25 km north to south. The Park includes, in addition to the Sierra de Guara itself, much of the Sierra de Gabardiella in the west and the Sierra de Arangol, Sierra de Balced, Sierra de Sebil and Sierra de Rufás in the east.
The massif is formed mainly from Palaeogene limestone and, on its southern edge, an overlying coarse sandstone of Miocene age which is largely conglomeratic.
The area has become known in recent years for the considerable opportunities for canyoning in its many gorges. Rock climbing and caving are also practised whilst others enjoy walking and wildlife-watching.
Guara is considered one of the wildest and most beautiful places in Europe.
Wikipedia (English)

Prehistoric sanctuaries of Tozal de Mallata, Colungo (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Tozal de Mallata por Miguel Angel Barroso Lorenzo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


GUARA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Estrechos de Balced, Bierge (Huesca, Aragon)
*


Garganta profunda por jaecheve, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN LOURENZO DE CARBOEIRO MONASTERY
The Monastery of San Lourenzo de Carboeiro is one of the most outstanding architectural works of the late Romanesque, the transition to the Gothic, in Galicia.
It is a Benedictine monastery founded in the 10th century. Its moments of greatest splendor were between 11th and 13th centuries. The church and some other buildings are still in good condition, after the works of restoration and recovery made during the second half of the twentieth century.
Wikipedia (English)

Main facade, church of San Lourenzo de Carboeiro Monastery, Silleda (Pontevedra, Galicia)
*


Monasterio de Carboeiro.Fachada de la iglesia por tiofeote, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN LOURENZO DE CARBOEIRO MONASTERY

Interior, church of San Lourenzo de Carboeiro Monastery, Silleda (Pontevedra, Galicia)
*


polvo de estrellas por Isidro Cea, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN LOURENZO DE CARBOEIRO MONASTERY

Interior, church of San Lourenzo de Carboeiro Monastery, Silleda (Pontevedra, Galicia)
*


Monasterio de San Lourenzo de Carboeiro por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN LOURENZO DE CARBOEIRO MONASTERY

Interior, church of San Lourenzo de Carboeiro Monastery, Silleda (Pontevedra, Galicia)
*


Terras do Deza por Miguel Rodríguez Bouza, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN LOURENZO DE CARBOEIRO MONASTERY

Apses, church of San Lourenzo de Carboeiro Monastery, Silleda (Pontevedra, Galicia)
*


P1040363 por COnstantino Barreiro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SAN LOURENZO DE CARBOEIRO MONASTERY

Apses and remains, San Lourenzo de Carboeiro Monastery, Silleda (Pontevedra, Galicia)
*


Carboeiro Monasterio 6may15 por Luis, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA LIÉBANA REGION
Liébana is a comarca of Cantabria (Spain). It covers 570 square kilometers and is located in the southwest of Cantabria, bordering Asturias, León and Palencia. It is made up of the municipalities of: Cabezón de Liébana, Camaleño, Cillorigo de Liébana, Pesaguero, Potes, Tresviso and Vega de Liébana. 
Liébana is a closed mountainous comarca, constituted by four valleys (Valdebaró, Cereceda, Piedrasluengas and Cillorigo) that connect in Potes, the center of the comarca. Its main rivers are the Deva, the Quiviesa and the Buyón. The steep-sided uplands are formed of Carboniferous limestone affected by karstic processes. Shale and sandstone can be found in the bottom of the valleys.
The considerable deepness of the valleys, with big differences in altitude and steep slopes creates a great wide variety of environments which allow for a multitude of vegetable species: beeches, holm oaks, cork oaks and other types of oaks (Quercus robur, Quercus Pyrenaica and Quercus lusitania), grazing pastures and cultivated crops. Its narrow relief makes it have a microclimate different from the rest of the region, affected by an Atlantic climate. So, while in the bottom of the valley of Liébana a Mediterranean climate can be enjoyed, it shifts progressively as we ascend to a humid Atlantic climate until subalpine conditions are reached in the high peaks of Picos de Europa. The average annual temperatures are 28°C maximum and 8°C minimum, with a lower precipitation rate than in other Cantabrian zones (800 mm annually versus 1,000 to 1,200 mm of average in Cantabria).
Wikipedia (English)

Liebana entrance for the San Glorio Pass, Vega de Liébana (Cantabria)
*


Puerto San Glorio Vega de Liebana 8may14 por Luis, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA LIÉBANA REGION


A valley of La Liébana (Cantabria)
*


Valle de la Liébana por Alvaro Oporto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA LIÉBANA REGION

Santo Toribio de Liébana Monastery, Camaleño (Cantabria)
*


Monasterio de Santo Toribio de Liébana por fotoviajero.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA LIÉBANA REGION

Beatus of Liébana, 'Silos Apocalypse' detail, London British Library
*


The heavenly Jerusalem, detail por Peter, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA LIÉBANA REGION

Ándara Massif (Picos de Europa Mountain Range, Cantabria/Asturias), from La Liébana Region (Cantabria)
*


Borrasca en la canal de Las Grajas por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


LA LIÉBANA REGION

Liébana Region, Camaleño (Cantabria)
*


Liebana por Fernando Iniesta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN SUB-RANGE
Sierra de la Demanda is a mountain sub-range situated in the northern Iberian Peninsula.
The Sierra de la Demanda area provides the habitat for Lissotriton helveticus punctillatus (Schmidtler 1970), a subspecies of the palmate newt.
The Sierra de la Demanda is part of the western section of the larger Sistema Ibérico. The sub-range runs through the eastern province of Burgos and western La Rioja, bordering on the Meseta Central in Spain.
Monte San Lorenzo (2270 m), highest peak of the sub-range.
Monte San Millan (2,131 m)
The highest peaks of the range are usually covered in snow between October and May every year. Valdezcaray ski resort is located in the Sierra de la Demanda.
Wikipedia(English)

Sierra de la Demanda from Arlanzón lake, Villasur de Herreros (Burgos, Castile & Leon)
*


Sierra de la Demanda View por Carlos Rincón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN SUB-RANGE

Sierra de la Demanda, landscape, Pineda de la Sierra (Burgos, Castile & Leon)
*


Pineda de la Sierra View por Carlos Rincón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN SUB-RANGE

Sierra de la Demanda, landscape (Burgos, Castile & Leon)
*


(Sierra de la Demanda) por Lumiago, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN SUB-RANGE

Sierra de la Demanda, landscape, Castrovido (Burgos, Castile & Leon)
*


Sierra de la Demanda por *****Burgos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN SUB-RANGE

Sierra de la Demanda, landscape, Pineda de la Sierra (Burgos, Castile & Leon)
*


Pineda de la Sierra View por Carlos Rincón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN SUB-RANGE

Sierra de la Demanda, landscape with Los Pancrudos peaks (La Rioja)
*


Los Pancrudos por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr​


----------



## chongtham68 (Nov 7, 2015)

a beautiful country, ancient


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE SEGURA MOUNTAIN RANGE
Sierra de Segura is a mountain range of the Prebaetic System in the Jaén Province in Spain. It is named after the ancient town of Segura de la Sierra and it gives its name to the Segura River. Its highest point is the 1,993 m high Las Banderillas peak.
This mountain range is located between the Sierra Nevada, the Sierra de Cazorla and Sierra de Baza mountain ranges. It gives its name to the Sierra de Segura Comarca, an administrative division that includes a number of villages that are scattered across the range.
The Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas Natural Park is a protected area including about 80% of the Segura Range, as well as the neighboring Cazorla Range and some adjacent mountainous areas.
Wikipedia(English)

From the Sierra de Segura, the nearby Sierra de Cazorla (left) and 120 kilometers in the distance the impressive Sierra Nevada (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Sierra Nevada desde Cazorla por José Jiménez Garrido, en Flickr​


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Port of Tarragona *

Puerto recreativo de Tarragona by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE SEGURA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Las Banderillas Peak and Tranco Lake (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


TrancoJuntaLosRios2 por José Jiménez Garrido, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE SEGURA MOUNTAIN RANGE

El Yelmo Peak, Segura de la Sierra (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Pico de El Yelmo (1890 metros) , Sierra de Segura, Jaén por Let it Be (Carmela Montero), en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE SEGURA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Islet and castle of Bujaraiza, Tranco lake, Hornos (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Lago y Castillo Cazorla por Eli Aguilera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE SEGURA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Las Banderillas Peak, Sierra de Segura (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Mágica Cazorla por José Jiménez Garrido, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


SIERRA DE SEGURA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Segura River, La Toba, Santiago-Pontones (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


La Toba, Jaén. por Anabeel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CASTLE OF CARDONA
The Castle of Cardona (Catalan: Castell de Cardona) is arguably the most important medieval fortress in the Principality of Catalonia. It is situated on a hill overlooking the river valley of the Cardener and the town of Cardona.
The fortress was initially constructed by Wilfred the Hairy in 886. It is in both the Romanesque and Gothic styles, and includes the so-called Sala Dorada and Sala dels Entresols. During the 14th century, the dukes of Cardona came from the most important family of the Crown of Aragon, which was second only to the royal house. Because of this, they were called “kings without crowns,” as they had extensive territories in Catalonia, Aragon, and Valencia, and dynastic ties with Castile, Portugal, Sicily, and Naples. This presumably increased the importance of the castle.
Wikipedia(English)

Castle, Cardona (Barcelona, Catalonia)
*


Castell de Cardona por Oscar Fontán, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CASTLE OF CARDONA

Castle, Cardona (Barcelona, Catalonia)
*


Castillo de Cardona por Juan Pablo Valenzuela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CASTLE OF CARDONA

Castle, Cardona (Barcelona, Catalonia)
*


Castell de Cardona por Corrado Disegna, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CASTLE OF CARDONA

Church, castle, Cardona (Barcelona, Catalonia)
*


Iglesia Castillo de Cardona por Juan Pablo Valenzuela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CASTLE OF CARDONA

Castle, Cardona (Barcelona, Catalonia)
*


Cardona , el Bages (4) por Joan Grífols, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CASTLE OF CARDONA

Castle, Cardona (Barcelona, Catalonia)
*


Castillo de Cardona - 9 por Rios Valles, en Flickr​


----------



## from the World (Nov 3, 2015)

Deia, Mallorca, Spain by from the World, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CATHEDRAL OF JAÉN
The Assumption of the Virgin Cathedral is a Renaissance-style, Roman Catholic cathedral located in Santa María Square, opposite the Town Hall and the Episcopal Palace, in the center of Jaén, region of Andalusia, Spain.
The cathedral stands on a site once occupied by a mosque. Construction began in 1249 atop the ruins of the mosque. The church was damaged and rebuilt on numerous occasions during the following two centuries until the sixteenth century, when several architects, Andrés de Vandelvira being the most important one, built the biggest part of the Cathedral. It was consecrated in 1724.
The more representative architectural element is its façade, designed by Eufrasio López de Rojas and sculpted by Pedro Roldán. It houses, with other artworks, a depiction of the Veil of Veronica. Around 1545 the young Francisco Guerrero was the maestro de capilla.
This Cathedral aspires to be listed as World Heritage Site by UNESCO.
Wikipedia(English)

Cathedral of La Asunción de la Vírgen, Jaén (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Catedral de Jaén por Astrid, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CATHEDRAL OF JAÉN

Chorus, Cathedral of La Asunción de la Vírgen, Jaén (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Catedral de Jaén-Coro por Miguel Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CATHEDRAL OF JAÉN

Interior, Cathedral of La Asunción de la Vírgen, Jaén (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Interior de la Catedral de Jaén por Turismo de Jaén, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CATHEDRAL OF JAÉN

Vaults, Cathedral of La Asunción de la Vírgen, Jaén (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Bóvedas de la Catedral de Jaén por Ana Isabel Escriche, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CATHEDRAL OF JAÉN

Main facade, Cathedral of La Asunción de la Vírgen, Jaén (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Catedral de Jaen por Blanca, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLACES AND THINGS OF SPAIN


CATHEDRAL OF JAÉN

Cathedral of La Asunción de la Vírgen, Jaén (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Catedral del Jaén por M.A. Corbella, en Flickr​


----------



## from the World (Nov 3, 2015)

Formentor, Mallorca, Spain by from the World, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Ría de Bilbao y el Guggenheim by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Plaza Federico Moyúa (Bilbao) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Torre Iberdrola by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Nueva Biblioteca de la Universidad de Deusto y Torre Iberdrola by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Catedral de Santiago de Bilbao by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Diputación Foral de Vizcaya by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vitoria-Gásteiz, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Santuario de Ntra. Sra. de Estíbaliz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salvatierra/Agurain, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Plaza Mayor de Salvatierra by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cañón de Délica/Delika Canyon, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Cañón de Delika by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cañón de Délica/Delika Canyon, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Por las alturas del Cañón del Delika by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quejana/Kexaa, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Conjunto monumental de Quejana by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Álava/Araba, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Torre de los Varona by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Álava/Araba, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Foso de la Torre de los Varona by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arciniega/Artziniega, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Artziniega by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Quiosco del Parque de La Florida by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salvatierra/Agurain, País Vasco/Basque Country*


I. de San Juan Bautista (Salvatierra) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Álava/Araba, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Iglesia de San Esteban (Mendoza) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trespuentes/Tresponde, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Trespuentes (Álava) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Álava/Araba, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Embalse de Sobrón by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Álava/Araba, País Vasco/Basque Country*


Desfiladero del Río Purón by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ubrique, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ubrique by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ubrique, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ayuntamiento de Ubrique by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ubrique, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Ubrique desde lo alto by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Giralda y Capilla Real by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Sur de Sevilla desde las alturas by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


... una luz especial by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla/Seville, Andalucía/Andalusia*


La Giralda de cerca by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Benaocaz, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Paisaje de Benaocaz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laredo, Cantabria*


¿Día de playa? (Laredo) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


Paseo Marítimo de Castro Urdiales by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


Rincón marinero by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


Puente Medieval del Puerto de Castro Urdiales by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bárcena de Pie de Concha, Cantabria*


Por el Valle del Besaya (Cantabria) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bárcena de Pie de Concha, Cantabria*


Bárcena Pié de Concha (Cantabria) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bárcena de Pie de Concha, Cantabria*


Las Hoces del Besaya by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bárcena de Pie de Concha, Cantabria*


Iglesia Románica de los Santos Cosme y Damián (B. Pié de Concha) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*


Ábside de Santa María de la Asunción by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Convento de Santa Teresa (Ávila) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Plaza del Mercado Grande en Ávila by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Catedral de Ávila #1 by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Altos del Claustro del M. de Santo Tomás (Ávila) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Claustro del Noviciado (M. de Santo Tomás en Ávila) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Ávila desde Los Cuatro Postes by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zafra, Extremadura*


Fuente de la Plaza Grande (Zafra) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ávila, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Universidad Católica de Ávila by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Gastor, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Un balcón impresionante by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zahara de la Sierra, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Zahara de la Sierra by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*España, donde da la vuelta el aire (Spain, which turns the air)

Siurana, Cornudella (Tarragona, Catalonia)
*


Tar snake / Serpiente de alquitrán por Santi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*España, donde da la vuelta el aire (Spain, which turns the air)

As Veigas, Taramundi (Asturias)
*


As Veigas (Asturias)-xb por Fernando Domínguez Magarín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*España, donde da la vuelta el aire (Spain, which turns the air)

Larva (Jaén, Andalusia)
*


Pueblo de Larva (Jaén) por Jesus Martinez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*España, donde da la vuelta el aire (Spain, which turns the air)

Umbralejo (Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha)
*


Umbralejo - Plaza e Iglesia por Batosanut, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*España, donde da la vuelta el aire (Spain, which turns the air)

Peracense (Teruel, Aragon)
*


PANORAMICA DE PERACENSE por R.MELERO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Retiro park, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid Nevado por Jordi y Bea, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Constitución Avenue, Sevilla (Andalusia)
*


Tranvía de Sevilla en la Avenida de la Constitución. por Jose Luis Jiménez Núñez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Portillo de la Sía, Espinosa de los Monteros, Burgos (Castile and Leon)
*


Portillo de la Sía (Burgos) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Benadalid, Málaga (Andalusia)
*


Benadalid, Málaga por José Rambaud, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Nativity scene (great "Belén" or "Presepio" of La Florida Park), Gasteiz/Vitoria (Basque Country)
*


Agroturismo Arkaia. Belen Monumental de Vitoria-Gasteiz por Arkaia Agroturismo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Valsaín, San Ildefonso (Segovia, Castile and Leon)
*


valsain-9 por peperra1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Tarna, Caso (Asturias)
*


Tarna por lobisome2012, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

María Pita Square and Council City, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


Navidad en María Pita por Dani, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Santiago church, Llerena, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Santiago I por Juan Sevilla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Basilica of The Sagrada Familia, Nativity facade, Barcelona (Catalonia)
*


Sagrada Familia. Fachada del Nacimiento. La Natividad por Cartujo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Casas Colgadas, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Feliz Navidad a [email protected] / Bon Nadal a tothom / Merry Christmas for everybody por Fernando Carreras, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

La Caleta, Cádiz (Andalusia)
*


Puesta de sol en la caleta (III) por Marina Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalaviar, Aragón*


Encierro de Guadalaviar .IMG_8955 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pozondón, Aragón*


Nº 42- Pozondon by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bronchales, Aragón*


Nº 4 - Bronchales .P1000585 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villar del Cobo, Aragón*


Nº 33 - Villar del Cobo P1000576 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frías de Albarracín, Aragón*


Nº 21 - Frias de Albarracin P1000545 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cañada de Benatanduz, Aragón*


Nº 31 - Cañada de Benatanduz . 087 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Pobo, Aragón*


Nº 44 - El Pobo . 008 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alcalá de la Selva, Aragón*


Nº 44 - Alcala de la selva .P1010138 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gúdar, Aragón*


Nº 3 - Gudar by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valdelinares, Aragón*


Nº 1 - Valdelinares .P1010104 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Roofs, Bilbao (Basque Country)
*


Bilbao Nevado por Mikel DLM, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Borau, Huesca (Aragon)
*


Borau ,Pyrennes, Spain por Pablo Vieira, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Major Square, Salamanca (Castile and Leon)
*


Navidad en Salamanca por Jesús G, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Source of Cuervo river, Vega del Codorno, Cuenca, (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Nacimiento del Rio Cuervo Helado por Angeles Bañon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Penyagolosa peak, Castelló/Castellón (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Penyagolosa por Hector Borras, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Antequera (Málaga)*










Flickr Fran García


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Luna reservoir, San Pedro de Luna, León (Castile and Leon)
*


embalse de Luna por Urbano Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Rocío shrine, Almonte, Huelva (Andalusia)
*


El Rocío en invierno ) por Beatriz Sirvent, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Vigo, Pontevedra (Galicia)
*


A Esmorga por Dovlado Gudelj, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Laguna Negra de Urbión (Black lagoon of Urbion), Covaleda, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Laguna Negra de Urbión por HISTORIA DE COVALEDA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Port Aventura, Vila-Seca & Salou, Tarragona (Catalonia)
*


Bonito paisaje y un tren por Alex Molina López, en Flickr​


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

The city of Ronda

Spain by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Alhambra,Granada.

Spain by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Cazorla

Spain. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Plaza de Espana, Seville.

Spain. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Sella, Valencia

SPAIN by Willy Verhulst, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche (Alicante)*

El Palau d'Altamira. Elx (El Baix Vinalopó/ País Valencià) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Valnera peak, Valles Pasiegos region (Cantabria)
*


Invierno en El Castro Valnera. por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Quesada, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


CAZORLA,QUESADA por claudio atienza, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Palace of Navarra, Pamplona (Navarre)
*


Pamplona - Palacio de Navarra por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Railway station, Teruel (Aragon)
*


Venciendo a la meteorología. por Alejandro Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

The river and the mill of the moss, Pontevedra province (Galicia)
*


Las aguas del invierno por José Manuel Lamas Táboas, en Flickr​


----------



## power-city (Dec 11, 2015)

Novelda (Spain)


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Orihuela (Alicante, Spain)*

Palmeral de Orihuela by Javier, en Flickr


----------



## power-city (Dec 11, 2015)

*Novelda*

Casa museo modernista de novelda, una pasada.


----------



## power-city (Dec 11, 2015)

manhuelofspain said:


> *Orihuela (Alicante, Spain)*
> 
> Palmeral de Orihuela by Javier, en Flickr


esa Gran Vega Baja <3


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Aguamarga beach, Gata Cape, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Aquel Invierno... por Sofía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Duero river, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


Cencellada en Zamora por Noelia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Altozano Square, Albacete (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Nevando sobre el Altozano. por Gabriel Villena Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Albufera lake, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Caseta verde en invierno por Gabriel Chalmeta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Sierra Mágina mountain range from Cazorla mountain range, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Cazorla Landscape por ranp, en Flickr​


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Sevilla - Plaza de Espana

half Moon by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Famara, lanzarote Island, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (Canary Island)
*


Invierno en Famara por Manuel Gil, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Cornión massif, Picos de Europa Mountain Range, Ponga (Asturias)
*


Atardecer en el Cornión por Tomás Suárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Pilar Square, Zaragoza (Aragon)
*


Árbol de los deseos, Plaza del Pilar, Zaragoza por Laura Trives Abad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Keleta summit, Ventas de Arraitz (Navarre)
*


Keleta por Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Granada (Andalusia)
*


Atardecer invernal Granada por ManoloV35, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Lake, Ullibarri Ganboa, Arratzua-Ubarrundia, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


Día de invierno frio pero bonito por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


"Árboles de Invierno". Cuenca (España) por Juan Ma, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Santander (Cantabria)
*


DSC_4189 por Shaka69, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Gredos Mountain Range, Candeleda, Ávila (Castile and Leon)
*


Invierno por Astrid, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Guadalajara (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Paseo nevado por Smartia, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cabo de Gata (Almería, Andalucía)
*

Los genoveses - Cabo de Gata by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Escalona castle (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sax (Alicante, Spain)*

Castillo Sax (5) by enrique duran, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Fortuna (Murcia)*

Sierra de la Pila .Fortuna (Murcia) by Manuel Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Sil river, Augasmestas, Quiroga, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Encuentro pacífico de ríos. por alvaro sanz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Valley of Arabiana river, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Valle del Rio Arabiana.(Soria) por Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Jerez de la Frontera, Cádiz (Andalusia)
*


Navidad por Juan Carlos Butrón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Tivissa, Tarragona (Catalonia)
*


Tivissa por Isabel Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Riscos del Fraile, Candeleda, Ávila (Castile and Leon)
*


Los Riscos del Fraile......en su caída hacia Candeleda por SENDERISMO VISTAHERMOSA, en Flickr​


----------



## Inquisitor (Sep 21, 2002)

*SEGOVIA* (Castilla y León)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Vitoria/Gasteiz, Álava/Araba (Basque Country)
*


09_01_2015 por Alfonso de Haro Carbonell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Alagón river, Coria, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


PUENTE NUEVO O DE HIERRO. CORIA. EXTREMADURA. ESPAÑA por EcoFoco juanma.coria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Ceuta (Autonomous City of Ceuta, North of Africa)
*


Navidad(Ceuta) por Jalil Lhamiti, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

La Palma Island, Santa Cruz de tenerife (Canary Islands)
*


Bosque encantado por Dominic Dähncke, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

San Glorio Pass, León (Castile and Leon)
*


Chozo de pastor por legionense, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Nieves mountain range, Algatocín, Málaga (Andalusia)
*


Sierra de las Nieves, Málaga por José Rambaud, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Las Cabritas pass, Maestrat, Castelló (Comunitat Valenciana) and Maestrazgo, Teruel (Aragon)
*


El invierno es un callejón con salida… pero a la luz por Miguel Angel ., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Valderrobres/Vall de Roures, Teruel (Aragon)
*


Acceso a Plaza de Valderrobres con Iluminación navideña (cortesía de Ferrero Rocher) por Héctor Izquierdo Bartolí, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Ibiza Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Ibiza por Viaja por libre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

San Ildefonso or La Granja, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


La Granja, Segovia - Spain por Fernando Suarez de Tangil, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Basilica of Begoña, Bilbao (Basque Country)
*


Basílica de Begoña (Bilbao) por Lui G. Marín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Higuera beach, Matalascañas, Almonte, Huelva (Andalusia)
*


Playa de la Higuera en Matalascañas (Huelva) por ElGiPieSe Andalucía por GPS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Maó/Mahón, Minorca Island (Balearic Islands)
*


navidad en Mahon por Carlosmuro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


ZAMORA, CAMINANDO HACIA EL ROMÁNICO por Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Astigarraga, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Último día del año.. Se va notando el invierno! por Sandra *, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Santa Fe de Montseny, Natural Park of Montseny, Barcelona (Catalonia)
*


El pantano por Santi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

América Beach, Nigrán, Pontevedra (Galicia)
*


Desnudo en Playa America por NeyZan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Christmas Kursaal, San Sebastián/Donostia (Basque Country)
*


Zorionak I por Urko Dorronsoro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Umbralejo, La Huerce, Guadalajara (Castile-La Mancha)
*


-.- por Javier D., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Guadalquivir river, Sevilla (Andalusia)
*


Tregua invernal por Francisco Abato Helguera, en Flickr​


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Castor_Game said:


> *SPAIN CHRISTMAS
> 
> From Roque de los Muchachos, Gran Canaria Island, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (Canary Islands)
> *
> ...


This one is La Palma island in Santa Cruz de Tenerife's province not Gran Canaria :wink2:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Cercanías (commuter) train, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid - Cercanías nevado hacia la estación de Entrevías por Bob Fisher, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Kika said:


> This one is La Palma island in Santa Cruz de Tenerife's province not Gran Canaria :wink2:


You are right ... ¡Se me fue la olla! :rofl:, thanks :applause:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Canyon of Lobos river, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Invierno por Arturo de Pablo Mateo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Oviedo (Asturias)
*


Luces de Navidad por Nacho, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Fog, Ramirás, Ourense (Galicia)
*


25.12.2009 por Marcos Rodríguez Velo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN CHRISTMAS

Benifallim, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Montaña nevada por Jorge Alejo, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ayllón (Segovia, Castilla y León)*

Ayllón (82) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Maderuelo (Segovia, Castilla y León)*

Maderuelo. Segovia by valsain22, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Graciosa (Islas Canarias)*

La Graciosa by Brigitte Chanson, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gormaz castle (Soria, Castilla y León)*

Gormaz (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Munigua (Sevilla, Andalucía)*

Munigua_038 by José María Gallardo, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Picos de Europa (Asturias)*

Paisaje de Asturias by J.A. Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bilbao (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*

Museo Guggenheim by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santiago de Compostela (Galicia)*

Christmas Lights by Juan Figueirido, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Coast of Calp and Ifach Penyon, Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


(053/15) La grandeza de Ifach por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Sanabria lake, Galende, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


Sanabria Lake por P. Medina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Ibón (lagoon) of Plan, Plan, Huesca (Aragón)
*


Ibón de Plan por Pablo Esvertit, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Uces river, Masueco, Salamanca (Castile and Leon)
*


Bajar los humos por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Peña (peak) Montañesa, Aínsa, Huesca (Aragon)
*


Sobrarbe 1 Amanecer Peña Montañesa ( Enero 2015 ) por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Coast of Deba from Santa Catalina hermitage, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Junto a la ermita de Sta Catalina por MarcosQM, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Saliencia lakes, lake of La Cueva, Somiedo (Asturias)
*


Lago de Saliencia por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Salad lagoon of La Mata, Alicante/Alacant (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Laguna LaMata Sunrise por Patrick Merminod, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Borosa river, Cerrada de Elías, Cazorla, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Cerrada de Elías 2093 por Rafael Jiménez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Peña (peak) Oroel, Jaca, Huesca (Aragon)
*


Peña Oroel por Miguel Lopez-Araus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Coast of Buelna (Cobijeru beach), Llanes (Asturias)
*


Playa de Cobijeru. Buelna (Llanes, Asturias) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Sant Maurici lake, National Park d'Aigüestortes, Lleida (Catalonia)
*


Lago de Sant Maurici en el Parque Nacional d'Aigüestortes por Laura CG, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Ruidera Lagoons, Ossa de Montiel (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Lagunas de Ruidera. por josebl, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Cuervo river, Solan de Cabras, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Río Cuervo, en Solan de Cabras por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Espigüete peak, (located in the province of Palencia, the view is from Valverde de la Sierra, province of León) (Castile-La Mancha)
*


El Pico Espigüete (2.450 m.) por Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Los Gigantes cliffs, Tenerife Island (Canary Islands)
*


Contemplando a los Gigantes por El Vereda, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

El Atazar lake (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


EL ATAZAR. por jose luis mur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Ibón (lagoon) of Anayet, Sallént de Gállego, Huesca (Aragon)
*


DSC_3160 por David Barrio López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Popea's baths, Arroyo Bejarano and Guadiato river, Trassierra, Córdoba (Andalusia)
*


Don't bother the fairies por Maria Luisa Milla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Hormigas river, Pozo de la Arbencia (Cantabria)
*


Salvaje Hormias por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

La Sagra mountain, Huéscar and Puebla de Don Fadrique, Granada (Andalusia)
*


LA SIERRA DE LA SAGRA 1 por alberto71, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Salobrejo (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*

landscape by VICTOR MANUEL ANDRES LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Laredo coast, Laredo (Cantabria)
*


Acantildado en Laredo (junto al viejo puerto) por Sergio B, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Embalse de Guadalest lake, Guadalest, Alacant (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Embalse de Guadalest (Alicante) por Jorge Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Gallocanta lagoon, Gallocanta, Zaragoza (Aragon)
*


Laguna de Gallocanta cranes por Tudor Seulean, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Arazas river, National Park of Ordesa, Huesca (Aragon)
*


Circo-de-Soaso por kiketxo2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Marboré peak, Pyrenees mountain range, Huesca (Aragon) - The Marboré peak is a French and Spanish mountain, however the Cylinder of Marboré, the summit of 3248 meters is only Spanish.
*


Cilindro de Marboré por Señor Hans, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monasterio del Escorial (Madrid)*

Monasterio de San Lorenzo del Escorial by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

El Playazo, Rodalquilar coast, Nijar-Cabo de Gata, Almería (Andalusia)
*


El Playazo de Rodalquilar por Juan Mercader, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Serena lake and Masatrigo hill (The Magic Mountain), Esparragosa de Lares, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Panoramica Zujar Serena por javilopr2002, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Padul lagoon, El Padul, Granada (Andalusia)
*


Sierra Nevada, desde el humedal Laguna de Padul por Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Sil river, Montefurado, Quiroga, Lugo (Galicia) - The tunnel of Boca do Monte or Montefurado is a work of Roman engineering, second century AD
*


Montefurado por fallrod, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Castro Valnera peak, Valles Pasiegos region (Cantabria) - Another Spanish Magic Mountain
*


El Castro Valnera con viento del Sur y luz crepuscular por Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Monastery of San Juan de los Reyes from San Martín bridge (Toledo - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr domingo leiva


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bridge of Castilla la Mancha in Talavera de la Reina (Toledo - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Palen Fotografia


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ocaña (Toledo - Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Lorenzo Garcia


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara) by Miguel Angel ., en Flickr


----------



## SonBriel (Jan 13, 2016)

España.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Alcossebre coast and beachs, Alcalà de Xivert, Castelló (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


FOTOGRAFÍA AÉREA DE CASTELLÓN ( septiembre ) 442 por plataformacastellon, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr domingo leiva


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Palacio del Infantado - Guadalajara (Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Andres Horrillo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Melilla*










Flickr Miguel


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Foso de San Felipe - Ceuta*










Flickr JARCOR2012


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cáceres (Extremadura)*










Flickr Santi Mendiola


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Gerona (Cataluña)*










Flickr Julian Ocón


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Lugo (Galicia)*










Flickr Caty


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Millenium bridge - Orense (Galicia)*










Flickr oscar muñoz


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jaén (Andalucía)*










Flickr Jorge Fuentes


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*










Flickr Ramon Bacas


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Lloret de Mar coast (Costa Brava), Lloret de Mar, Girona (Catalonia)
*


Lloret de Mar, Costa Brava. Girona por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Embalse de Rosarito lake, Candeleda, Ávila (Castile and Leon)
*


Embalse del Rosarito por Jose Antonio Gelado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Negra de Urbión lagoon, Covaleda, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Laguna Negra por P. Medina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Source of Dílar river, Sierra Nevada mountain range, Granada (Andalusia)
*


Río Dílar por mercedespbm, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Fontefría peaks, As Maus de Salas, Muiños, Ourense (Galicia)
*


Picos de Fontefria por Ramón Dominguez Blanco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Nerja coast, Costa del Sol, Nerja, Málaga (Andalusia)
*


Beach Nerja, Costa del Sol. Spain por Els, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Embalse de Ruesga lake, Ruesga, Zaragoza (Aragon)
*


Embalse de Ruesga por CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Fuente de Piedra lagoon, Fuente de Piedra, Málaga (Andalusia)
*


Diciembre en la Laguna de"Fuente de Piedra" por Francisco José Rubio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Escabas river, Las Majadas, Cuenca (Castile and Leon)
*


Pozas en el río Escabas por Mermes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Pienzu peak , Cofiño, Parres (Asturias) - It's the Spanish mountain over 1000 meters altitude closest to the sea (5 km.)
*


Picu Pienzu por cutivengu, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Atienza (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Atienza (6) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Pardo (Madrid)*









Pic by Miguel del Corro.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Pozo de Sabinosa coast, La Frontera, El Hierro Island, Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Canary Islands)
*


Side volcanic crater por igor29768, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Enol lake, Covadonga, Cangas de Onís (Asturias)
*


Lago Enol por amateur photography by michel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Gorgol lagoon, Tramacastilla de Tena, Sallent de Gállego, Huesca (Aragón)
*


Valle de Tena por JUAN JOSE LOPEZ MARTIN, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Xallas river, Ézaro, Dumbría, A Coruña (Galicia) - River mouth in the Atlantic Ocean
*


Rio Xallas por Francisco José Sánchez Montero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COSTAS, LAGOS, LAGUNAS, RÍOS Y MONTAÑAS ... DE ESPAÑA / COAST, LAKES, LAGOONS, RIVERS AND MOUNTAINS ... OF SPAIN

Torrecerredo peak (right) and Cabrones peak, Picos de Europa mountain range, (Asturias) and León (Castile and Leon) - Torrecerredo has an elevation of 2,650 metres; the highest peak of the Picos de Europa
*


Torre cerredo y pico de los cabrones por martin elorza, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

Pedraza, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Vista nevada de Pedraza desde el cementerio por Descubre Pueblos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

Castle, Turégano, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Castillos de España: TURÉGANO (SEGOVIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

Sepúlveda, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


PANORAMICA por Alfredo Miguel Romero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

Ayllón, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Ayllón (Segovia) por Carmen, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

Castle, Coca, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Castillo de COCA (SEGOVIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

Royal Palace, San Ildefonso o La Granja, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Palacio Real de La Granja por Jesús Iglesias Mirad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

Banyeres de Mariola, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Banyeres desde Barcella por José Miguel López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

El Castell de Guadalest, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Guadalest / Гуадалест por Dimitar Denev, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

Altea, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Altea por Felipe Gabaldón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

Dénia, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


CASTILLO DENIA por MAYDO CONDE, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

Sax, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Castillo de Sax por Francisco Esteve, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

Xàbia/Jávea, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Entering port at Javea, Spain por Baz Richardson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Alles, Peñamellera Alta (Asturias)
*


Sin terciopelo ni ostias por Álvaro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Os Teixois, Taramundi (Asturias)
*


Os Teixois por Manuel Ángel Escudero Rodríguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Tazones, Villaviciosa (Asturias)
*


Tazones, Asturias por Jacintº, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Salas (Asturias)
*


SALAS (ASTURIAS) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Cudillero (Asturias)
*


CUDILLERO por Javier Román, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Cangas de Onís (Asturias)
*


MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (X). Para Símon Hrafn por Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

Guadalupe, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


Guadalupe, Cáceres por Manuel Vidal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

Coria, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


Castillo, mirador Duques de Alba y catedral de Coria por pedro ruben julian vinagre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

Trujillo, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


Trujillo (Cáceres) 04 por Chanuk, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

Alcántara, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


Conventual de San Benito en Alcántara por Tomás Mazón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

Garrovillas de Alconétar, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


Plaza de Garrovillas de Alconétar (Cáceres) por Pilar F.G., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

Belvís de Monroy, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


MEDIEVAL CASTLES: BELVÍS de MONROY (CÁCERES) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID

Villalba de los Alcores, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


VILLALBA DE LOS ALCORES por Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID

Peñafiel, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


Castillos de España: PEÑAFIEL (VALLADOLID) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID

Torrelobatón, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


Campos de Castilla por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID

Olmedo, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


Muralla e Iglesia de San Miguel, Olmedo (Valladolid) por Jesús Amodia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID

Medina del Campo, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


El Castillo por Israel Gutiérrez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID

Urueña, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


Murallas y castillo de URUEÑA (VALLADOLID) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Cornago (La Rioja)
*


CORNAGO (RIOJA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Viniegra de Abajo (La Rioja)
*


Viniegra de Abajo 01 por Arkangelovich, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Sajazarra (La Rioja)
*


SAJAZARRA (LA RIOJA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Bogarre, Andalusia,

Spain by Nicolas Cazard, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Ubeda

Spain - Ubeda by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Benidorm

Benidorm (Spain) by Joaquin Galindo Milian, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Alhambra, Granada.

Spain. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Toledo

Toledo - Spain by cpcmollet, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Seville

Spain - Seville by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's an incredibly photogenic country!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SORIA

Medinaceli, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


MEDINACELI 2 (SORIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SORIA

El Burgo de Osma-Ciudad de Osma, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


misty morning 2 por jesuscm, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SORIA

Rello, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


IMG_0900.jpg por Mark Moreton, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SORIA

Calatañazor, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Calatañazor desde otro punto de vista por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SORIA

Yanguas, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Yanguas. Soria, por Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF SORIA

Morón de Almazán, Almazán, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Plaza de Morón de Almazán por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almodóvar del Campo (Córdoba, Andalucía)*

A CASA . ALMODOVAR DEL RIO by JOSE RUIZ RAMOSJRUIZRAMOS, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*La Renegá beach (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Playa de la Renegá by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA

Serón, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Serón - Almería por Jesús Vallejo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA

Laujar de Andarax, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Plaza de la Alpujarra - Vista general por Alberto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA

Las Negras, Níjar-Cabo de Gata, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Las Negras IV por Juan Mercader, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA

San José, Níjar-Cabo de Gata, Almería (Andalusia)
*


La noche mediterranea. / Mediterranean night. - San José - Cabo de Gata. por Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA

Vélez Blanco, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Velez Blanco (almeria) por manuel motos diaz, en Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zuheros (Córdoba - Andalucía)*










Flickr Francisco de Asís Alfaro Fernández


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

Jerez de los Caballeros, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


JerezCaballeros por makosx, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

Chica Square, Zafra, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Plaza Chica por Sue Clamp, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

Castle, Alburquerque, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


ALBURQUERQUE (BADAJOZ) por MANUEL ZALDIVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

Llerena, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Ayuntamiento. Llerena, España. por Laura Cuttier, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

Castle, Alconchel, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Castillo de Miraflores II por racso#, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

Medellín, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


MEDELLIN Imagen 035 por Francisco Gómez Martín, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Guadamur (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

CASTILLO DE GUADAMUR by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almería (Andalucía)*

Alcazaba de Almería y Muralla de Jairan by domingo leiva, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF JAÉN

Hornos de Segura, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Amanece en Hornos de Segura por FRANCISCO J JIMÉNEZ, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF JAÉN

Castellar, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Campos de Castellar por Francisco Izquierdo Vallina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF JAÉN

Cazorla, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Cazorla por Trevor Huxham, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF JAÉN

La Iruela, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Iruela y Castillo por Paul Kelly, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF JAÉN

Burgalimar Castle, Baños de la Encina, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Castell de Burgalimar por núria carandell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF JAÉN

Alcalá la Real, Jaén (Andalusia) - La Mota, the hill that crowns the town, is one of the oldest inhabited places in Europe, remains from the Palaeolithic to the Bronze Age show the human presence in the hill in Prehistoric times. It has been hypothesized that this was one of the last places inhabited by Neanderthal Man. Wikipedia
*


Alcalá la Real - Atardecer por Javier Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tembleque (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

TEMBLEQUE TOLEDO CASTILLA LA MANCHA 2591 11-4-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tarazona (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Tarazona by Kamikaze GT, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Laredo (Cantabria)
*


Laredo - Cantabria por Miguel Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Santillana del Mar (Cantabria)
*


Santillana Del Mar por arka 38, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

El hombre pez (the fish man), Liérganes (Cantabria)
*


El hombre pez. por Javier Salcines, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Bárcena Mayor, Los Tojos (Cantabria)
*


Barcena Mayor por CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Cartes (Cantabria)
*


Cartes - Cantabria (14) por Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Comillas (Cantabria)
*


PALACIO DE SOBRELLANO - COMILLAS - CANTABRIA por PILAR PERIS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA

Labastida/Bastida, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


Labastida por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA

Laguardia/Guardia, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


Laguardia por Nekatur Euskadi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA

Artziniega, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


AMANECE EN ARTZINIEGA por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA

Salvatierra/Agurain, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


AGURAIN por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA

Labraza, Oyón/Oion, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


Villa alavesa de Labraza (Antigua fortificación de caracter cívico-militar) por cosgaya, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA

Salinas de Añana/Gesaltza Añana, Añana, Araba/Álava (Basque Country)
*


Salinas de Añana (País Vasco) por Fundación Valle Salado Salinas de Añana (Álava), en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Orgaz, Castilla La Mancha:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

Valldemossa, Majorca Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Atardecer en Valldemossa (Mallorca) por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

Church of Es Puig de Missa, Santa Eularia des Ríu, Ibiza Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Santa Eulària - Església Es Puig de Missa por Ralf, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

Alaior, Minorca Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Alaior por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

Church, Es Cubells, Sant Josep de sa Talaia, Ibiza Island (Balearic Islands)
*


IGLESIA ES CUBELLS por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

Binibeca, Sant Lluís, Minorca Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Binibeca por Agustí Sentelles, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

Deià, Majorca Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Deià por Candice Morgan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Ochagavía/Otsagabia (Navarre)
*


Ochagavia por Lourdes Lavin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Artajona (Navarre)
*


ARTAJONA por lillarra2006, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Estella/Lizarra (Navarre)
*


Estella-Lizarra por Lucas Martínez Farrapeira, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Javier (Navarre)
*


Castillo Javier por Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Olite (Navarre)
*


Olite por Francisco Lòpez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Uztárroz/Uztarroze (Navarre)
*


Uztárroz por Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MURCIA

Moratalla (Región de Murcia)
*


Moratalla por Dan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MURCIA

Moratalla (Región de Murcia)
*


CARAVACA de la CRUZ (MURCIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MURCIA

Los Urrutias, Cartagena (Región de Murcia)
*


Los Urrutias por Javier Santoyo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MURCIA

Aledo (Región de Murcia)
*


ALEDO (MURCIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MURCIA

Mazarrón (Región de Murcia)
*


Puerto Noche 3 por Jose Ortuño Laguia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MURCIA

Águilas (Región de Murcia)
*


Águilas por Mario, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pirineo Aragonés*

pirineo aragones by adri lagu, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Almagro (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Plaza Mayor de Almagro by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF PALENCIA

Aguilar de Campoo, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


Santa Cecilia, Aguilar de Campoo por Manuel Fontaneda Amor, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF PALENCIA

Castle, Ampudia, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


Castillo de Ampudia por Luigi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF PALENCIA

Paredes de Nava, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


PAREDES DE NAVA por Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF PALENCIA

Frómista, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


Palencia -Frómista 01 por Fernando López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF PALENCIA

San Salvador de Cantamuda, La Pernía, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


SAN SALVADOR DE CANTAMUDA - Palencia. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF PALENCIA

Alba de los Cardaños, Velilla del Río Carrión, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


La luz que nos sonríe por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GRANADA

Montefrío, Granada (Andalusia)
*


MONTEFRÍO (GRANADA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GRANADA

Marchal, Granada (Andalusia)
*


16.018- Ronda de Marchal. Monts. Prop Guadix. Granada. 19-6-2009 por Joanjo Aguar Matoses, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GRANADA

Salobreña, Granada (Andalusia)
*


Salobreña por Ulf Bodin, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GRANADA

Pórtugos, Granada (Andalusia)
*


Hiking Pórtugos por Jack Zalium, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GRANADA

Beas de Granada, Granada (Andalusia)
*


Beas de Granada por Alfanevada Arco Noreste, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GRANADA

Bubión and Capileira, Granada (Andalusia)
*


The South Face. Sierra nevada. Bubión and Capileira. Granada. Andalucía. Spain por Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALENCIA

Chulilla, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


CHULILLA (VALENCIA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALENCIA

El Palmar, Natural Park of La Albufera, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


_MG_3659 El Palmar, Valencia por David Ivars, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALENCIA

Bocairent, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Bocairent (Valencia) por Miguel Angel ., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALENCIA

Chirel castle, Cortes de Pallás, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Ruta Embalse de Cofrentes al Castillo de Chirel por Augusto Olarte del Castillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALENCIA

Cullera, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Castillo de cullera por riacardo alario, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF VALENCIA

Cofrentes, Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Burg von Cofrentes / El castillo de Cofrentes / The Castle from Cofrentes por Wilfried Krämer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

Canejan, Lleida (Catalonia)
*


Un aire gascó / A Gascon style por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

Solsona, Lleida (Catalonia)
*


Plaza Sant Joan - Solsona- por dani, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

Peramola, Lleida (Catalonia)
*


Peramola colors por Eternament, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

Sort, Lleida (Catalonia)
*


Sort por Albert Torelló, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

Guimerà, Lleida (Catalonia)
*


Fields por Pep Peñarroya, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

Os de Civis, Les Valls de Valira, Lleida (Catalonia) - Os de Civís is very close to the Spain–Andorra border, and is unique in being the only Spanish village that can be reached by vehicle only by going through Andorra.
*


Os de Civis por Miguel Angel Barroso Lorenzo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZAMORA

Puebla de Sanabria, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


PUEBLA de SANABRIA (ZAMORA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZAMORA

Santa María la Mayor Collegiate, Toro, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


1.Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor. Toro ( Zamora ) por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZAMORA

San Martín de Castañeda, Galende, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


San Martín de Castañeda por Ana María Marcos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZAMORA

Castle, Villalonso, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


Castillo de Villalonso * Zamora por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZAMORA

Mombuey, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


9232 por karbayal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZAMORA

Ruins of Santa María de Moreruela Monastery, Granja de Moreruela, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


Moreruela in the mist por Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of Almodovar del Rio:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA

Zumaia, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Zumaia por kostybit, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA

Hondarribia, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Gure esku **** por Arrano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA

Getaria, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Getaria por Ana Echebarria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA

Old University, Oñati, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Oñate por elfo61, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA

Astigarraga, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Sagarrak por Jon Malagon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA

Mutriku, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Puerto de Mutriku / Mutriku Harbour por isiltasuna, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Frías (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

La ciudad más pequeña de España (I) / The Smallest City in Spain #1 by Miquel González Page, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS

Puerto de Mogán, Gran Canaria Island, Las Palmas (Canary Islands)
*


Gran Canaria por Henry Solich, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS

Tinajo, Lanzarote Island, Las Palmas (Canary Islands)
*


Lanzarote, Tinajo por Patrick JCH, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS

Betancuria, Fuerteventura Island, Las Palmas (Canary Islands)
*


Betancuria, Fuerteventura por Robert, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS

Las Playitas, Tuineje, Fuerteventura Island, Las Palmas (Canary Islands)
*


Evening at Las Playitas, Fuerteventura por Jonas Smith, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS

Teguise, Lanzarote Island, Las Palmas (Canary Islands)
*


Iglesia de Teguise - Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe por Patricia ("Pato"), en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS

Agaete, Gran Canaria Island, Las Palmas (Canary Islands)
*


Agaete, Gran Canaria - Villa de Agaete por Patronato de Turismo de Gran Canaria, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sant Martí de Tous (Barcelona, Catalunya)*

Cortina de luz / Curtain of Light by Miquel González Page, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puebla de Sanabria (Zamora, Castilla y León)*

Puebla de Sanabria, Zamora by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ceuta*

Al salir el sol (Ceuta) by José Manuel Vaquera, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Interior of the Basilica of San Juan, Granada:









Flickr, photo by Carlos Jimenez Ruiz


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN

Vilafamés, Castelló/Castellón (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Castillos de España: VILLAFAMÉS (CASTELLÓN) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN

Peníscola/Peñiscola, Castelló/Castellón (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


CASTILLO DE PEÑISCOLA por Fausto Gutiérrez González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA

Sos del Rey Católico, Zaragoza (Aragon)
*


Sos del Rey Católico por José luis ggzz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CUENCA

Uclés, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Uclés por Luis Enrique Sans, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CUENCA

Arcas del Villar, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Arcas del Villar por pepebarambio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CUENCA

Belmonte, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


BELMONTE 1 (CUENCA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CUENCA

San Clemente, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Iglesia Parroquial de Santiago Apóstol por jasolo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CUENCA

Mota del Cuervo, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Molinos de Mota del Cuervo por Angel Valencia Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CUENCA

Alarcón, Cuenca (Castile-La Mancha)
*


alarcón por Amalia González, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castrojeriz (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIRONA

Cadaqués, Girona (Catalonia)
*


Cadaques. por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIRONA

Queralbs, Girona (Catalonia)
*


Carrer de Queralbs / A street in Queralbs por SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIRONA

Peratallada, Forallac, Girona (Catalonia)
*


PERATALLADA EXPLORE !!!!!!!!!!!! por MIQUEL BLASCO / POCO A POCO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIRONA

Hostalric, Girona (Catalonia)
*


Castillo de Hostalric por Antonio Gil, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIRONA

Pals, Girona (Catalonia)
*


PALS por Montse Poch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF GIRONA

Begur, Girona (Catalonia)
*


Evening Begur por dkonn, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LUGO

Ribadeo, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Porto de Ribadeo e Ponte dos Santos por Lombo Gordo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LUGO

Palas de Rei, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Castelo de Pambre por jose diaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LUGO

Viveiro, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Típicas casas gallegas (España ) por Ana Echebarria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LUGO

Meira, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Iglesia de Santa María - Fachada por Alberto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LUGO

San Xulián Monastery, Samos, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Iglesia de Santa María - Fachada por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF LUGO

O Vicedo, Lugo (Galicia)
*


O Vicedo por Guillermo de Pazos Sánchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Todays Town : Corralejo, Fuerteventura, Canary Islands


Corralejo by Graeme W, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Todays Town : Corralejo, Fuerteventura, Canary Islands

fuerteventura corralejo (4) by Philippe Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Todays Town : Corralejo, Fuerteventura, Canary Islands

Fuerteventura (8) by Die Rau, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Todays Town : Corralejo, Fuerteventura, Canary Islands

Corralejo Natural Park by Rock Command, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Todays Town : Corralejo, Fuerteventura, Canary Islands

Main Street, Corralejo by Alex Williams, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vielha (Lleida, Catalunya)*

SALT DEL PISH / VIELLA by Jordi Carreras, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country, País Vasco*


San Sebastian / Donostia. Ayuntamiento con el Monte Urgull al fondo by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country, País Vasco*


San Sebastian / Donostia. Playa de la Concha. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastian / Donostia. Pasarela del Club Nautico con el Monte Igeldo al fondo. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guipozkoa/Guipúzcoa, Basque Country/País Vasco*


Guipúzcoa – Pasajes de San Juan. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastián/Donostia – Ayuntamiento. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guipozkoa/Guipúzcoa, Basque Country/País Vasco*


Pasajes de San Juan (Guipuzcoa) - Arco de Bonanza. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastian/Donostia (Guipuzcoa) - Vista panoramica desde el Baluarte del Mirador. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastián/Donostia – Vista desde el Monte Urgull de los Jardines Alderdi Eder. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastián/Donostia – Catedral del Buen Pastor (vista desde la calle Reyes Católicos). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


Guipuzcoa – Pasajes de San Juan. Bocana del puerto by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastián/Donostia – Catedral del Buen Pastor. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country/País Vasco*


San Sebastián/Donostia (Guipuzcoa) – Traineras - Llegada de los acompañantes. by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Madrid*


Madrid. Monumento a Alfonso XII (detalle) by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sepúlveda, Castilla y León/Castile and Leon*


Sepúlveda (Segovia). Iglesia de San Salvador (claustro). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL

Valdepeñas, Ciudad Real (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Valdepeñas Square por Harps n Horses, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL

Almagro, Ciudad Real (Castile-La Mancha)
*


ALMAGRO por MARIO CAÑADAS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL

Campo de Criptana, Ciudad Real (Castile-La Mancha)
*


gigantes por RAFAHEREDI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL

Peñarroya castle, Argamasilla de Alba, Ciudad Real (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Pantano y Castillo de Peñarroya. por Oscar Gómez Mulas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL

Villanueva de los Intanfes, Ciudad Real (Castile-La Mancha)
*


0026-Villanueva de los Infantes ( Ciudad Real ) por Pedro Garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Graus (Huesca, Aragón)*

Graus (Huesca) - La plaza mayor by Miguel Angel ., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nerja, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Nerja .. Andalucia by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nerja, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Nerja .. Andalucia by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

Redes, Ares, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


Redes por Rubén Blanco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

Noia, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


NOYA (Noia), La Coruña, Galicia. Iglesia de San Martín por Josercid, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

Caión, A Laracha, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


Caión por EUGENIO Fernandez Corral, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

Leboreiro, Melide, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


LEBOREIRO-II por Horreosdegalicia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

Padrón, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


Padrón por Septem Trionis, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

Malpica de Bergantiños, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


Malpica por Ramón Vázquez Morales, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mijas, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Andalucia by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nerja, Andalucía/Andalusia*


Nerja .. Andalucia by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THOSE VILLAGES OF SPAIN... TODAY: PROVINCE OF ÁVILA

Pedro Bernardo, Ávila (Castile and Leon)
*


Pedro Bernardo por Raúl A.-, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castellfollit de la Roca (Girona, Catalunya)*

Castellfollit de la Roca by Dombina Di, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*

Segovia (255) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Teruel (Aragón)*

Plaza del Torico, Teruel, Aragon, Spain by domingo leiva, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Chanca Viaduct, Lugo - Lugo*


_DSC2889 by Miguel Angel Quintas Veiga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villaviciosa - Asturias*


Boca de la Ría, Villaviciosa by Roger S 09, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orihuela del Tremedal, Aragón*


Nº 22 - Orihuela del Tremedal .P1000602 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orihuela del Tremedal, Aragón*


Nº 22 - Orihuela del Tremedal .P1000595 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orihuela del Tremedal, Aragón*


Nº 22 - Orihuela del Tremedal .P1000593 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orihuela del Tremedal, Aragón*



Nº 22 - Orihuela del Tremedal .P1000590 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jaca, Aragón*


Jaca - Ciudadela de Jaca .P1000431 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jaca, Aragón*


Jaca - P1000425 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jaca, Aragón*


Jaca - Catedral de San Pedro .P1000415 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jaca, Aragón*


Jaca - P1000393 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Candanchu, Aragón*


Candanchu - Paisaje .P1000263 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Juan de la Peña, Aragón*


Monasterio de San Juan de la Peña .P1000330 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Plaça de la Mare de Déu .2012-05-18 10.19.07 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana/Valencia*


Iglesia de los Santos Juanes .DSCN0994 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gilet, Comunidad Valenciana, Valencia*


Pico de la Cruz .P1000029 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gilet, Comunidad Valenciana, Valencia*


Santo Espíritu del Monte .P1000022 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Molina de Aragón, Castilla La Mancha/Castile La Manche*


Molina de Aragón ..2012-06-14 12.40.21 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canfranc, Aragón*


Canfranc - P1000282 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Candanchu, Aragón*


Astun . .P1000253 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Azohia --- Murcia*



DSCN0602.jpg by Terence Taylor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Tendillas Square, Córdoba (Andalusia)
*


Tendillas por Hendrik, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Seu Square, Tarragona (Catalonia)
*


nocturn por microlito, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadulla - Ourense*


Entre olivos by Trevor Fenner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabezoas, Sil River - Ourense*


Desde el Mirador de Cabezoas by Bruno Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Esteban Monastery - Ourense*


Monasterio de San Esteban by Bruno Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ria del Ferrol - A Coruña*


Miradores ferroviarios by Javi Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cebreiro - Lugo *


Untitled by Fernando Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Carlos III Square, Olite (Navarre)
*


Palacio desde la plaza por Miguel Granell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Vázquez de Molina Square, Úbeda, Jaén (Andalusia)
*


Úbeda (Jaén). Plaza Vázquez de Molina por Santiago Abella, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Don Federico Moyúa Square (Moyúa or Elíptica), Bilbao (Basque Country)
*


Plaza Moyua por Ana Echebarria, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Mayor Square, Tembleque, Toledo (Castile-La Mancha)
*


Plaza Mayor de Tembleque (Toledo) por Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Medina del Campo Square (Las Sirenas), Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Plaza de las Sirenas – Segovia por José Manuel Brea, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

De la Villa Square, Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid. Plaza de la Villa anocheciendo. DSC_7119 por José Luis Cármenes, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nalon River (Fuso de la Reina) - Asturias*


Río Nalón. ( Fuso de la Reina) by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nalon River - Asturias*


Desembocadura del Nalón by Chus65, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Caldas castle - Asturias*


OVIEDO, ASTURIAS / Castillo de Las Caldas (30/07/2015) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Quintana Square, Santiago de Compostela, A Coruña (Galicia)
*


quintana night stitched por Scott Carr, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Constitución Square, Donostia/San Sebastian, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Constitución Plaza, San Sebastián por Andrew Johnson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Mayor Square, Valladolid (Castile and Leon)
*


Ayuntamiento Valladolid por Ricardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Porticada (or Comedias) Square, Puerto Lápice, Ciudad Real (Castile-La Mancha)
*


PUERTO LÁPICE - Ciudad Real. por canduela, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivadavia - Ourense*


Ribadavia Castle / Castelo de Ribadavia by Trevor Huxham, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

España Square, Sevilla (Andalusia)
*


PLAÇA ESPANYA - SEVILLA por Montse Poch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

De la Villa Square, Arévalo, Ávila (Castile and Leon)
*


Arévalo - Avila por Garciamartín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Major Square, Palma, Majorca island (Balearic Islands)
*


# Plaza Mayor de Palma de Mallorca... por Alex Gomez *A.M.G.1969*, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

De la Font Square, Vilafamés, Castelló/Castellón (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Vilafames por CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

San Martiño Square, Ourense (Galicia)
*


Fachada de la catedral desde la Plaza de San Martiño por CapitalTermal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Cardenal Belluga Square, Murcia (Región de Murcia)
*


Plaza del Cardenal Belluga (Murcia) por Francisco Javier Car Fer, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - A Coruña*


Plaza de Platerías ( Santiago de Compostela - Galicia ) by asturconmar(Marcos), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Lugo*


2672-Lugo by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - A Coruña*


Praza das Praterías by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mondoñedo - A Coruña*


Calles de Mondoñedo by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOndoñedo - Lugo*


Façade de la cathédrale (XIIIe, XVIIIe), Praza da Catedral, Mondoñedo, comarque de la Mariña Central, province de Lugo, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Torrijos (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Colegiata de Torrijos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*

Segovia (82) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrigal de las Altas Tierras - Avila*


PUERTA DE CANTALAPIEDRA MURALLAS MUDEJARES MADRIGAL DE LAS ALTAS TORRES AVILA 7494 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Pontevedra*


24 Teatro García Barbón ( Vigo - Galicia - Spain ) by Cesar Redondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponteaereas - Pontevedra*


PONTEAREAS, Pontevedra, Galicia. Día del Corpus Christi by Josercid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana de Mar - Cantabria*


Santiago pilgrim by J Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmona - Cantabria*


Carmona (Cantabria) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

Elbarren Square, Leitza (Navarre)
*


torrea 1 por juanluis, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betanzos - A Coruña*


20140921_betanzos_139 by Jesús Máiz Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betanzos - A Coruña*


Pasatempo Park / Parque do Pasatempo, Betanzos by Trevor Huxham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Orbaneja - Burgos*
> 
> 
> Orbaneja by Antonio Ruiz, on Flickr


I love this one :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagrada familia Church - Barcelona*


Europe // Spain // Barcelona // La Sagrada Família (North-Ceiling) by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Lugo*


Lugo, Galicia, Spain (62) by aikcos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aspirotz - Navarra*


SPAIN - Navarra - Azpirotz by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Peral - Asturias*


Untitled by Sofía Perera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caldevilla de Valdeon - Leon*


Caldevilla de Valdeón, Castilla y León by Gene Krasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cuevona - Asturias*


La Cuevona by J. Aguiló, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olvera - Cadiz*


Olvera by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Avila*


City walls of avila by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castros Urdiales - Cantabria*


Castro Urdiales by Maria Micaela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Mola - Menorca
*

Monstre inutil / Inept monster by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - A Coruña*


A Coruña La Corogne Galice Espagne 049 - Museo Arqueolóxico e Histórico Castelo de San Antón by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre - Huesca*


Castillo de Loarre by ElAlbertico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nerja Beach - Malaga*


nerja beach Spain by cliff69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cangas - Pontevedra*


upload by Chechu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivadulla - Pontevedra*


Olivos en el Pazo de Santa Cruz de Rivadulla by Chus Nartallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benasque - Huesca*


Cascada de Aiguallut by avelino crespo alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gironela - Barcelona*


GIRONELLA Y SU GEISER by FEMCUA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca University - Salamanca*


Mi bella ciudad de noche. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevilla - Sevilla*


FAROLES DEL PASO DE CRISTO DEL PERDON (Alcosa) Sevilla by jfernando perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellfollit de la Roca - Gerona*


Castellflorit de la Roca by MIGUEL ANGEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos Cathedral - Castilla*


DSC_9424_v1 by Diego Molla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañon del Rio Lobos - Soria*


Cañón del Río Lobos by Edu GG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerez - Pontevedra*


iglesia en Lerez by CELTARRO, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARES OF SPAIN

España Square, Ayamonte, Huelva (Andalusia)
*


Plaza de España, Ayamonte por Night-Sky, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A rainbow over the Royal Palace of Madrid:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*

Welcome to Madrid by José Luis Cármenes, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Balmaseda (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*

Balmaseda Puente de la Muza by pepebarambio, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Malaga*


IMGP0087_006s_F080_00100_016 by Yizhe Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Valencia*


Una mañana de primavera. by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada - Leon*


Castillo Ponferrada 2011 by Juan Antonio Capó Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana*


santillana street by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Teleno mount (2.183 m.), province of León (Castile and Leon)
*


Monte Teleno por J. Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila*


...las Dos Torres by oscar muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Cuenca*


Casas Colgadas Side -///- Cuenca, Spain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Oroel mount (1.769 m.), province of Huesca (Aragon)
*


Monte Oroel - Jaca - por miguel ramon henares, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarracin - Teruel*


Albarracín (III) (NO HDR) by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ainsa - Huesca*


004 - Ainsa by Eduardo Cañadas, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Oiz mount (1.026 m.), province of Bizcaia (Basque Country)
*


Monte Oiz por eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - A Coruña*


Santiago Fountain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Pico de la Miel mount (1.392 m.) (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Nieve en la Sierra Norte de Madrid por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Penyagolosa mount (1.813 m.) province of Castelló/Castellón (Comunidat Valenciana)
*


Vista del Penyagolosa desde Xodos. Castelló de La Plana. L'Alcalatén por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

La Sagra mount (2.383 m.) province of Granada (Andalusia)
*


'La Sagra' por Alejandrosantoyo13, en Flickr​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A room in Casa del Labrador, Aranjuez:









Source: Patrimonio Nacional


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Cancho Gordo mount (1.563 m.) (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Ruta Cancho Gordo por Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Peña Amaya mount (1.377 m.) province of Burgos (Castile and Leon)
*


Peña Amaya por bijirijo, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*ALcalá del Julcar - Albacete *


A sus pies les crece un río by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortegal Cape – A Coruña*


Rescue at midnight at Cape Ortegal (Cariño, Spain). by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Timanfaya National Park - Las Palmas*


Timanfaya by Sandra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Timanfaya National Park - Las Palmas* 










https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwjO4snUgOvLAhXG1R4KHWX8CHsQjxwIAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rockroutesholidays.com%2Flanzarote%2Fguide%2Fattractions%2Ftimanfaya&psig=AFQjCNFPm9ZJH3Pkg2r4-SDA3XUG3vy38g&ust=1459516463599234


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sesin River – A Coruña*


Río Sesín by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmona – Sevilla*


Andalusia: Carmona by Luciano ROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buitrago del Lozoya – Madrid*


Buitrago del Lozoya by Naomi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beiro – Ourense*


Beiro (Ourense) by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erill la Vall – Lerida*


Erill la Vall (La Vall de Boí, Lleida, Esp) by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Haro (La Rioja)*

Rip Zaha Hadid

25 Bodegas Viña Tondonia Stand Zaha Hadid 2858 by Javier, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Montgó mount (753 m.) province of Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Montgo Cross Processed por Adrian Scottow, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Untzillatx mount (934 m.) province of Bizkaia (Basque Country)
*


Urkiola por Roberto AI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Santa Bàrbara mount (749 m.) province of Tarragona (Catalonia)
*


Horta de San Juan por Juan José Arasa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Peñamellera mount (785 m.) (Asturias)
*


PEÑAMELLERA por ASORSOMAR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Castro Valnera mount (1.718 m.) (Cantabria)
*


Castro Valnera por ramon gc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Peña Izaga mount (1.360 m.) (Navarra)
*


peña izaga por Jorge Losada, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Peña Trevinca mount (2.127 m.) Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


peña trevinca. por Pedro López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Cornón (or Peña Sagra) mount (2.047 m.) (Cantabria)
*


Transición. Peñasagra ya luce su traje invernal, mientras el monte La Frente, mantiene algunas de sus hojas otoñales. por Luis, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Moncayo mount (2.314 m.) from province of Zaragoza(Aragon)
*


Moncayo por Ramon Aranceta Odriozola, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS OF SPAIN

Peña Foratata mount (2.341 m.) province of Huesca (Aragon)
*


En Azules * "La Peña Foradada" por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cedeira – A Coruña*


Chevaux sauvages, Cedeira, province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo Under the fog – Toledo*


Mist waves / Olas de niebla by Juan E de Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de Alisas – Cantabria*


Hay un pozo muy profundo, donde anidan los ojales by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tramascastilla – Teruel*


Lumière de pluie by Lucille-bs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cebreiro – Lugo*


Nacidos para no quedarse by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polop de la Marina – Alicante*


(259/15) Sol y sombra sobre Polop by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As barreiras - Pontevedra*


Limens-Santa Marta by Bruno Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfilorios Dam - Asturias*


Embalse de los Alfilorios. by Bruno Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ordesa Valley - Huesca*


P1040041 by Pedro Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Ordesa Valley - Asturias*


You mean Aragon. Тechnical error I guess


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> You mean Aragon. Тechnical error I guess



hahahahaha thanks, i corrected


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Barronal coves, Gata Cape, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Paraisos perdidos. / Lost paradises. - Calas del Barronal - Cabo de Gata. por Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tui - Pontevedra*

Tui, Galicia, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somiedo - Asturias*


Untitled by Sofía Perera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto del Pico - Avila*


SUBIDA AL PUERTO DEL PICO/ASCENT TO PEAK PORT by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torre Matella - Castelló*

Torre Matella by Toni Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Herradura beach, Almuñecar, Granada (Andalusia)
*


Playa en La Herradura - Costa Tropical - Granada - España por Juan Manuel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Gaztelugatxe islet, Bermeo, Bizkaia (Basque Country)
*


COSTA VIZCAYA 2 por lillarra2006, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

La Concha bay, Donostia/San Sebastián (Basque Country)
*


San Sebastian - La Concha por ion garcia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Macarella cove, Minorca island (Balearic Islands)
*


Costa de Menorca por Oscar Moreno, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

La Graciosa island, Chinijo archipelago (Canary Islands)
*


Isla La Graciosa por José Miguel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Tamarit beach, Tarragona (Catalonia)
*


Castell de Tamarit, Tarragona por rurunastic, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gradas de Soaso – Huesca*


Gradas de Soaso. by Bruno Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ordesa - Huesca*


Piscina Natural. by Bruno Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin de Ondes – Asturias*


San Martín de Ondes by caunedina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pamplona balconies – Navarra*


Pampelune-3548.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tort de Peguera lake – Lerida*


Un refugio en el lago. by David Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cain – Leon*


SS853082 by Antoine Meausoone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cave de los verdes – canary Island*


DSCF0980 by David Flisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balsa de Pulguer - Navarra*


MONCAYO by alberto marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Pau - Gerona*


Santa Pau…. (Garrotxa) by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontedeume - Coruña*


Vigía en la torre del Homenaje by J Portel, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Cove, Formentera Island (Balearic Islands)
*


Colores de Formentera por Pedro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Beach, Peníscola/Peñíscola, Castelló/Castellón (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


Peníscola i el seu castell. Castelló por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Coast of Miengo (Cantabria)
*


Costa de Cantabria por Alberto Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Coast of Garraf, Sant Pere de Ribes, Barcelona (Catalonia)
*


Arco en Sant Pere de Ribes. por Javier Hervás, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SEA ... AND SPAIN

Playa de los Muertos (Beach of the Dead), Carboneras, Almería (Andalusia)
*


Playa de los Muertos - Tomando el sol por pablo barroso, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*

Segovia - Views over the city by campese, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casa Battlo – Barcelona*


Changing tones by Dario Morelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Real Alcazar – Sevilla*


Elaborate Art by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tossa del Mar - Gerona*



España / Spain / Spanien: Tossa de Mar, Vila Vella by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iznajar - Cordoba*


Iznájar ein Augenschmaus.. by Zatato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puentedey – Burgos*


Puentedey by Artemis Desteredes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorbea – Pais Vasco*


Amanecer en Gorbea by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bernabé – Burgos*


guareña_7 by AFIvuncok, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Susilla, Valderredible (Cantabria)
*


Susilla es una localidad del municipio de Valderredible (Cantabria, España).  por Manuel Rebanal Ruiz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Doña Mencía, Córdoba (Andalusia)
*


Galopaban los olivos por Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Maspalomas Dune, Gran Canaria Island (Canary Islands)
*


Gran Canaria , Duna de Maspalomas , wie Eisberge , 2-35/1581 por roba66, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Burguillos del Cerro, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Ladeando por Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Polop de la Marina, Alacant/Alicante (Comunitat Valenciana)
*


(0085) Polop desde el mirador del Castellet por Pablo Arias López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Getaria, Gipuzkoa (Basque Country)
*


Panorámica de Getaria por RomaN RamoS, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Congas de Morrazo – Pontevedra*


Untitled by Rodolfo Ramallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca – Salamanca *


Covent of Saint Esteban – Convento de San Esteban, Salamanca (Spain), HDR by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca – Mallorca*


- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toranda beach – Asturias*


LLANES by Juan V. S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Cebreiro - Lugo*


Desde O Cebreiro by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona cathedral – Barcelona*


Interior of the Cathedral of Barcelona, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tomatina Festival, Valencia – Valencia*


00690016 by Graham McLellan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andres de Teixido – Coruña*


San Andres de teixido by Juan manuel Fernandez quintana, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Caravaca de la Cruz (Murcia)*

Spring festival. Caravaca de la Cruz by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Tossa de Mar, Gerona:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

+1 more photo of the same town:









Source


----------



## hunterchickens (Mar 29, 2016)

very beautiful image . A beautiful country, ancient


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Villamedianilla, Burgos (Castile and Leon)
*


Paisaje burgalés por Miguel Angel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

From viewpoint of El Fito, Parres (Asturias)
*


Neblinas por legionense, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Bakio, Bizkaia (Basque Country)
*


4x4 en Uribe-24 por Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Cádiz (Andalusia)
*


Cadiz por Daniel Arjones, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

A Coruña (Galicia)
*


VIVIR NA CORUÑA por Xurxo Lobato, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Aljarafe region, Sevilla (Andalusia)
*


Un pueblo en el horizonte - A village on the horizon por RicardoJCF, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabezudos Festival – Zaragoza*


Cabezudo cazando by Eduardo Zubizarreta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manresa festival – Barcelona*


Fira mediterránia 2013.( Manresa). -- Baile de los gigantes y cabezudos-- by Tomas Mauri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hondaarribia- Pais Basco*


Hondarribia desde la ermita de Guadalupe by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Gracias, aby_since82, pero el autor de la fotografía, que es mi referencia, lo único que pone es: "Un vuelo en globo por el Aljarafe sevillano"


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Santa Cruz, La Palma Island, Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Canary Islands)
*


Jan05025 por Colin Berg, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Laguardia, Álava/Araba (Basque Country)
*


Les vignes de la Rioja et le Rio Ebro, près de Laguardia, vus de la montagne por Pascal POGGI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Almerimar Resort, Almería (Andalusia)
*


3 - Vista puerto Almerimar por AR Hoteles, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Cabeza del Buey, Badajoz (Extremadura)
*


Verano en Cabeza del Buey por Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Sanctuary of Virgen del Monte, Cevico de la Torre, Palencia (Castile and Leon)
*


Virgen del Monte2 por Juanma Trejo Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Madrid (Comunidad de Madrid)
*


Madrid por Viajart Andorra, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente Peak - Cantabria*


Paz en la mirada by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente Peak - Cantabria*


El Pico San Vicente desde Ramales de la Victoria by pablo.mazorra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbulu - Pais Vasco*


Llegando a Arbulu by Pako__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atienza - Guadalajara*


Atienza (Guadalajara) 03 by Jaime Tello García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calaceite - Teruel*


Calaceite - TERUEL by Jose Maria de Arriba Rico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calaceite - Teruel*


Calaceite. Escena nocturna by Toni Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cobreces - Cantabria*


Camino de Santiago 2009 by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Gracias, aby_since82, pero el autor de la fotografía, que es mi referencia, lo único que pone es: "Un vuelo en globo por el Aljarafe sevillano"


Lo se, era solo un apunte y también se lo dejé escrito al autor en la foto. Conozco bien esa zona.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palencia (Castilla y León)*

Palencia by Kio LoSa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca Cathedral – Salamanca*


catedral_salamanca_38__2016 by Enrique Lavado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caceres – Caceres*


Cáceres_adarve_arco_estrella06_01 by Enrique Lavado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sotoserrano – Caceres*


IMG_1807 by Igor G.M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estepa – Sevilla*


Estepa, Sevilla, Spain by jes bert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castillo de Oreja – Toledo*


Castillo de Oreja by Marlene Vanesa Rodriguez Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo de Silos – Burgos*


Santo Domingo de Silos by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo de Silos – Burgos*


Monasterio de Santo Domingo de Silos by Santi Esp, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Catedral de Segovia (Castilla y León)*

Geometria by Davide Alberto Viglioli, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Flumen river, Nueno, Huesca (Aragón)
*


Vista del río Flumen desde Salto de Roldan por Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Enol lake, Cangas de Onís (Asturias)
*


VISTAS DEL LAGO ENOL por raimon dylan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Granada (Andalusia)
*


Granada por Erik Strahm, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Coast of Begur, Girona (Catalonia)
*


Sa Tuna, Aiguafreda & Cap Sa Sal, Costa Brava. Girona por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Castle, Ucero, Soria (Castile and Leon)
*


Soria por Mario Bergantiños, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Pedraza, Segovia (Castile and Leon)
*


Pedraza (Segovia, Spain) por Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñon de Alhucemas *


Peñón de Alhucemas by Sergio Gonzalez Roca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba – Cordoba*


Calleja de las Flores by mun2 ilumina2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubeda - Jaen*


Spain - Ubeda by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umbralejo - Guadalajara*


Umbralejo IV by Yil Dori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casares - Malaga*


Casares by Steven Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa maria de Corco - Barcelona*


LA FORADADA by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Competa - Malaga*


DSC_0493 by Ian Kydd, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Córdoba mosque (Andalucía)*

hora azul 154 by José Manuel Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sagrada Familia (Barcelona)*










Flickr Andrew Smith​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*San Antonio de los Alemanes (Madrid)*










Flickr Miguel Angel​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Real Alcázar (Sevilla)*










Flickr Samuele Macclò​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Martín Gil viaduct, Manzanal del Barco y Palacios del Pan, Zamora (Castile and Leon)
*


Talgo en el Martín Gil a contraluz por Marcos Maté, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Fields of Guadalupe, Cáceres (Extremadura)
*


por tierras Extremeñas por ruben dario, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Córdoba (Andalusia)
*


Mezquita_de_Córdoba_desde_el_aire_(Córdoba,_España) por Gustavo Luis Ferri, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Odiel marshes, Huelva (Andalusia)
*


En avioneta por Andalucía - Marismas del Odiel (Huelva) por "On the Shoulders of Giants", en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Os Ancares mountain range, Cervantes, Lugo (Galicia)
*


Tonalidades de Os Ancares por Manuel López Castro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE AIR ... AND SPAIN

Peña Amaya, Humada, Burgos (Castile and Leon)
*


Peña Amaya por Rubén Díaz Caviedes, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Lorenzo del Escorial (Madrid)*

117 capturas. Real Monasterio de San Lorenzo de el Escorial. Fachada Oeste by AGL PHOTO, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Astorga (León, Castilla y León)*

León.Palacio Episcopal de Astorga by Ramón Vázquez Morales, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Monsul beach (Almería, Andalucía)*

Indalo en la Playa de Monsul, San José, Parque Natural Cabo de Gata - Nijar, Almería, Spain by Jequiles ( Jesús Quiles ), en Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz *







_Source: Turismo Cádiz_​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cigüenza - Cantabria*


Camino del Norte a Santiago, a su paso por la iglesia de Cigüenza, Alfoz de Lloredo by dlmanrg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frigiliana - Malaga*


Frigiliana by Billy Hodgkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coria - Caceres*


Concatedral de Coria by Manuel Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coria - Caceres*


Puente Medieval de Coria (Cáceres) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcena Mayor - Cantabria*


Barcena Mayor by SantiSP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajar sierra de Aracena - Huelva*


Aracena by El Mambo Taxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valderrobres - Teruel*


Valderrobres by Bruno Durán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Potes - Cantabria*


Potes (Cantabria) by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*House in Teror, Gran Canaria:*

Building in Teror, Gran Canaria by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mongrovejo - Cantabria*


Donde el tiempo se detiene by J.A. Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arantztzu. Santuary - Pais Vasco* 


El Santuario. by Kepa Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turieno - Cantabria*


Turieno (Cantabria) by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almonacid de Toledo - Toledo*


PATCHWORK by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comillas - Cantabria*


El "Capricho" Gaudí II by Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobrellano Palace, Comillas - Cantabria*


Palacio de Sobrellano. by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cullera - Valencia*


Cullera by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mogarraz – Salamanca*


Mogarraz. SALAMANCA by Germán Yanes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Romanzado – Navarra*


20160417_174032Arbaiun by inizaba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O barqueiro – A Coruña*


Porto do Barqueiro by Juan de la Puente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudad Rodrigo – Salamanca*


Catedral de Santa María by Fabián Bravo Guerrero (Kato), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin del Castañar – Salamanca*


San Martín del Castañar, plaza Mayor by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ochagavia – Navarra*


Subida a la iglesia by Santi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ochagavia – Navarra*


Bajada by Santi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melide - Coruña*


Baño de luz tenue by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Portellada - Teruel*


El Salt de la Portellada by Juan José Arasa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcañiz - Teruel*


Plaza España de Alcañiz, con el Ayuntamiento y la Lonja gótica. (Ver en grande L+F11) by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alarcon - Cuenca*


Alarcon.Cuenca by joaquinportela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Frutos - Segovia
*

Ermita de San Frutos(.siglo XII) Romanico by Andres Del Bosque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeberio - Viscaya*


Buena temperatura en Zeberio by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olivenza - Badajoz*



Campanario de Santa María del Castillo by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeberio - Vizcaya*


Iglesia de Santo Tomás en Zeberio by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ovejuela - Caceres*


Untitled by David Acevedo Godoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortells - Castellon*


Ortells. by Ernesto Ordaz Juan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cuba - Teruel*


La Cuba. by Ernesto Ordaz Juan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torre del Salvador, Teruel - Teruel*


Torre del Salvador. by Ernesto Ordaz Juan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ontiyent - Valencia*


Ontinyent by javier llopis alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plasencia - Caceres*


La Catedral de Plasencia by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inside of Plasencia Cathedral - Caceres*


#Plasencia #Cathedral #photooftheday #amazing #like4like #look #instalike #igers #picoftheday #instadaily #instafollow #followme #instagood #bestoftheday #instacool #instago #all_shots #follow #webstagram #colorful #style #fun #instagramers #followme #arc by AJ LH, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz*








_Source_


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siurana - Tarragona*


Siurana. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria de Redondo - Palencia*


Préstame tus alas y enséñame a volar. / Lend me your wings, and teach me to fly. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zorita de los Canes - Guadalajara*


Zorita de los Canes by Antonio Tajuelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port d'Andratx - Mallorca*


Port d'Andratx by Lana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazoria - Jaen*


Cazorla by ZumodeCerebro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hervaz Caceres*


Hervás - Iglesia de Santa María by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isaba - Navarra*


Tejados de Isaba by Santi, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Orgaz (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Orgaz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa maria del Mercado - Badajoz*



SANTA MARIA DEL MERCADO by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle del Jerte - Caceres*


VALLE DEL JERTE. DE CABRERO PA'RRIBA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bustihierros - Burgos*


Cuando la niebla remite by Alfer520, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garganta La Olla - Caceres*


Garganta la olla, Comarca de la Vera-3 by Ruben Salcedo Gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lastres - Asturias*


Vistas de Lastres desde el Mirador de San Roque. Lastres, Llastres, Asturias, España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


[Panorámica de Morella, Castellón by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


MORELLA by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benalmadena - Malaga*


Benalmádena by Luis Potes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de La Sonsierra - Alava*


De pueblo a pueblo by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alconchel - Badajoz*


Alconchel by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obeso - Cantabria*


Amanece en el pueblo de Obeso by FWHM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadesella - Asturias*


Ribadesella by Luis Reigada Seijas, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Hells Canyon in the Jerte valley (Cáceres-Extremadura)*










Flickr Jorge Gonzalez​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cabezuela del Valle in the Jerte valley (Cáceres-Extremadura)*










Flickr Alberto​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cherry tree blossoms in the Jerte valley (Cáceres-Extremadura)*










Flickr Udri​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cap Roig (Girona, Catalunya)*

COSTA BRAVA. (CAP ROIG) by TOYOGRACOR, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*University of Osuna (Sevilla-Andalucía)*










Flickr Alberto​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Osuna's street (Sevilla-Andalucía)*










Flickr Alberto​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cilla del Cabildo in Osuna (Sevilla-Andalucía)*










Flickr Alberto​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of San Felices de los Gallegos (Salamanca-Castilla y León)*










Flickr Alberto​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coca - Valladolid*


Sírvase cederle el asiento a los ancianos o a los minusválidos by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portugalete - Vizcaya*


PUENTE COLGANTE DE VIZCAYA by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumaia - Guizpucoa*


COLORES DE ATARDECER by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin de Trevejo - Ceceres*


SAN MARTIN DE TREVEJO by MERCHE CABALLERO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calos des Moro – Mallorca*


Sunrise over Calo des Moro by hesham2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de la Selva - Teruel*


Alcalá de la Selva by PacoQT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pigalo - Zaragoza
*

Pozo de Pígalo by Henar Lanchas, on Flickr


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

jose l. said:


> *San Vicente de La Sonsierra - Alava*
> 
> 
> De pueblo a pueblo by Jesús, on Flickr


San Vicente de La Sonsierra - *La Rioja* 



> San Vicente de la Sonsierra es un municipio de la comunidad autónoma de La Rioja (España).


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Vicente_de_la_Sonsierra


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Niemeyer Center in Avilés (Asturias)*










Flickr domingo leiva​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cádiz Cathedral (Cádiz-Andalucía)*










Flickr domingo leiva​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Court of the Lions in La Alhambra (Granada-Andalucía)*










Flickr domingo leiva​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*W Hotel Barcelona (Barcelona-Cataluña)*










Flicr Marc​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Columbus Market of Valencia (Valencia-C. Valenciana)*










Flickr domingo leiva​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mount Teide in Tenerife island (Tenerife-Canarias)*










Flickr Patrick Mayon​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Lores (Palencia-Castilla y León)*










Flickr canduela​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cala Figuera in Santañi (Mallorca-Baleares)*










Flickr Toni Oliver​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benasque (Huesca-Aragón)*










Flickr yimix​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia*


share image


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montanchez - Caceres*


Montanchez.(Cáceres)_DSCN0151 by Jose Antonio Cotallo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de La Frontera - Cadiz*


ARCOS DE LA FRONTERA, CÁDIZ by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villarrin de Campos - Zamora*


Las pagodas de Tierra de Campos by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calpe - Alicante*



Subida al Peñon de Ifach (54) by Federico Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruidera Lagoon - Albacete*



Susurros nocturnos by J Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muria de Paredes - Leon*


Murias de Paredes, Omaña - País Leonés, Spain by emgorio12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omana - Leon*


DSC_6794 by alpiste28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon Catherdral - Leon*


Catedral de LEÓN by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Alberca - Salamanca*


Recuerdo de mi Barrio by LUCIA MORALES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Almeria*


Despierta Almería by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villalba de la Sierra - Cuenca*



Ventano del diablo II (NO HDR) by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm*

Benidorm 7 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar - Cantabria*


The orange streets. by Mario Gutiérrez Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Madrid*


street by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mijas - Malaga*


Mijas, Andalusia by Martin Pinker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Madrid*


Palacio de Santa Cruz by Yil Dori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevilla - Sevilla*



Sevilla, Spain by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Pais Vasco*


Alde Zaharra by Lanpernas Dospuntozero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Salamanca*


Salamanca, Spain by Round We Go, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Salamanca*


Salamanca, Spain by Round We Go, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Majadas - Cuenca*


Los Callejones by Jesús Sánchez Yagüe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Majadas - Cuenca*


Arco en los Callejones de Las Majadas by Jesus Moral Nuez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broto - Huesca*


Broto en otoño by Noelia Manz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ara River, Broto - Huesca*


Sueños by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torla - Huesca*


Otoño en Ordesa by Ricardo Sanz Lezcano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarracin - Teruel*


Albarracín " La ciudad monumento" by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baeza - Jaen*


PLAZA DEL PÓPULO - BAEZA by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cuzcurrita de Río Tirón (La Rioja)*

Cuzcurrita La Rioja by angel gutierrez ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florejacs - Lerida*


Florejacs by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rupit - Barcelona*


_DSC3838 by AngelFSG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collsacabra - Barcelona*


Rupit 2014 collsacabra by Rafel Ribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Coruña*


3653-Santiago de Compostela. by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mondoñedo - Lugo*


2177-Catedral de Mondoñedo (Lugo) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petin - Ourense*


puentes de Petin by michel lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taboadela - Pontevedra*


252.053 con el Catalán Saxamonde 1997 by raferal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos Cathedral - Burgos*


Burgos - Cathedral by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Tomas Monastery - Avila*


Monasterio de Santo Tomás, Ávila by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Roman Church - Toledo*


Iglesia de San Román (Toledo) by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcazar de Segovia - Segovia*


SEGOVIA 5 by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trasmoz - Zaragoza*


TRASMOZ (ZARAGOZA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montalban - Teruel*


Montalbán, Teruel by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pals - Gerona*


Arcos en Pals by Joan Padilla Roig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pals - Gerona*


Pals by Esteve Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *San Roman Church - Toledo*
> 
> 
> Iglesia de San Román (Toledo) by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


This pic is mine! :lol:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Saldaña (Palencia, Castilla y León)*

Saldaña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcalá de Henares (Madrid)*

Plaza de Cervantes (Alcalá de Henares) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calahorra (Granada, Andalucía)*

* PAISAJE NEVADO * by Manuel Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coca - Segovia*


Coca by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coca castle - Segovia*


Castillo Coca by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin de Trevejo- Caceres*


Untitled by Angel Durán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lillo, Oviedo - Asturias*


Espagnz - Asturies - Oviedo - Eglise de San Miguel de Lillo by Alain Muller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collado del Ason - Cantabria*


Collados del Asón II by Juan Carlos González López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolosa - Pais Vasco*


Tolosa - Montezkue - Erniozabal by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolosa - Pais Vasco*


Tolosa by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gisclareny - Barcelona*


Gisclareny by Elena Alicart Sallarès, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masca - Canary Island*


Masca by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdoviño - Coruña*


Playa Valdoviño by Ricardo Purriños, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Godojos castle - Zaragoza*


Castillo de Godojos (Zaragoza) by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wemita Santa Justa - Cantabria*


Ermita de Santa Justa (Cantabria) by Javi A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega de Pas - Cantabria*


Postales pasiegas by Varorevilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Artenara - Gran Canary*


Rincones del municipio de Artenara (Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monfrague Park - Caceres *


Parque Natural by asinquecualo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Artenara - Gran Canary*



La cumbre vista desde el pinar de Tamadaba ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Orbaneja del Castillo (Burgos-Castilla y León)*










Flickr Noemitxu skanciadora ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Seu Vella - Lerida*


La Seu Vella, Lérida by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nacedero del Urederra - Navarra*


Nacedero del Urederra by  calvin1961, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vista Alegre, Cordoba - Cordoba*


Córdoba BN 5 by Jaime Tello García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villacariedo - Cantabria*


IMG_2978 by Jose Francisco Serna Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villacarriedo - Cantabria*



Hoy amanecí en Villacarriedo by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Desfiladero de los Gaitanes - Malaga*


desfiladero de los gaitanes (HDR) by angellico11, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Desfiladero de los Gaitanes - Malaga*


Desfiladero de los Gaitanes by Fernando Nikon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siurane de Prades - Tarragona*


ciurana by Marc Serarols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Joan Despi - Barcelona*


Can Negre by Jordi Nadal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coll de Nargo - Lerida*


Coll de Nargó. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barone de San Oisme - Lerida*


Baronía de Sant Oïsme, Embalse de Camarasa by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*[Sa Calobra - Mallorca*


The "Snake" by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sa Calobra - Mallorca*


Untitled by Grzesiek Hry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sa Calobra - Mallorca*


Strand und Hafen - Sa Calobra (Mallorca) by Harald Vonthein, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Trujillo (Cáceres, Extremadura)*

The Plains of Trujillo, Trujillo, 2015 by Travel by WestEndFoto, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Agüero (Huesca, Aragón)*

Aguero Aragon by angel gutierrez ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eugui - Navarra*


Fábrica de armas Eugi by Raúl A.-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oza Dos Rios - Coruña*


Muíño na Agra de Reboredo-Oza dos Rios-a coruña.Water mill. by luscofusco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Aloya - Pontevedra*


El Mirador Ingeniero Areses by Elentir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etxalar - Navarra*


Etxalar by Tomàs Casals, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ermita San Urbez - Huesca*


Ermita de San Úrbez by Anders Lanzen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Playa del Silencio - Asturias*


Playa del Silencio by imagea.org, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roncesvalles - Navarra*


Colegiata de Roncesvalles 1 by Carlos Jiménez Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roncesvalles - Navarra*


Tumba de Sancho VII el Fuerte.Roncesvalles.Navarra.España. by Marijejor, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The estuary of the river Nalon, Asturias:









Flickr, photo by Chus65


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A landscape of Asturias:









Flickr, photo by Chus65


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Frias in winter, Province of Burgos:
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Source


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Lovely!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici National Park, Pyrenees, Province of Lerida:









Panoramio, photo by photoseeker


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sta Maria de la Hoz - Burgos*


El puente by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedrosa de la Tobalina - Burgos*


Cascada de la Tobalina - Nocturna by Ruben Sanchez Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pino del Oro - Zamora*


Puente de Requejo (Zamora) [Explore] by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Roman de los Infantes - Zamora*


Presa de San Roman (Río Duero) by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Losacino - Zamora*


Meandro del río Aliste by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paradador Nacional - Cantabria*



Fuente Dé by Vicente de Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabarceno - Cantabria*


CABARCENO CANTABRIA 8091 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadesella - Asturias*


Ribadesella - La desembocadura del Sella by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadesella - Asturias*


Ribadesella - La playa y la ría by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaen – Jaen*


Catedral de JAÉN by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hocino de las Palomas – Teruel*


Rio Martín, Hocino de las Palomas by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urdax Cave – Navarra*


Cuevas de Urdax by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Malaga*


Anochecer en Antequera by PACO VARGAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada – Leon*


Barrio antiguo de Ponferrada by Gabriel Fdez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada – Leon*


PONFERRADA (LEÓN) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maspalomas Dunes - Gran Canarias*


Dunas de Maspalomas y campo de golf by Gran Canaria School, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maspalomas Dunes - Gran Canarias*


La cumbre desde las dunas de Maspalomas (Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanal del barco - Zamora*


Dias de borrasca IV by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Idelfonso Gardens - Segovia*


Jardines - Fuente de La Cascada by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Idelfonso gardens - Segovia*


Jardines - Fuente de La Selva by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plasencia - Caceres*


Plasencia (Estrémadure/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covas, Ferrol - Coruña*


Covas.Ferrol......... by Roberto Marín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Ferrol - Coruña*


ferrol 2 by francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcenas Reales - Navarra*


Panorama - Castildetierra by Juan Luis Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arousa - Pontevedra*


Paradise on earth by Eduardo Regueiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braña de la Pornacal - Asturias*


Braña de la Pornacal by Borreiroscm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balcon de Pineta - Huesca*


Balcón de Pineta by pablo.mazorra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Añisclo canyon - Huesca*


Cañón de Añisclo (Parque Nacional de Ordesa) by Iñigo Gonzalez M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Amarilla, cabo de Gato - Almeria*


CALA AMARILLA - Parque Natural Cabo de Gata. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala San Vicente - Ibiza*


Cala San Vicente by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandujo - Asturias*


Bandujo, Proaza. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palenzuela - Palencia*


Ruinas Castillo de Palenzuela by Guillermo Jano López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palenzuela - Palencia*


Puente de Palenzuela by Héctor Monje, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arco del Rey - Murcia*


El Arco del Rey [EXPLORE] by Javier López Raja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo Vidio - Asturias*


Cabo Vidio by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo Vidio - Asturias*


Cabo Vidio-D5100 by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Casicas - Murcia*


IMG_0757.JPG by il_baro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moratalla view - Murcia
*

My Last Sunset ... by José Soto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pechon – Cantabria*


Untitled by Garrabos Cyril, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calomarde – Teruel*


.:waterfall:. by tracX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El forat de Bussot - Alicante*


El forat de Bussot by Enrique Domingo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Busot - Alicante*


Cabeço by Manel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canelobre Cave - Alicante*


Coves de Canelobre by Manel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Lourenzo de Barxacova - Ourense*


San Lourenzo de Barxacova. by xanfer, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Madrid*

Con las manos en la masa... by A.J. Paredes, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calatrava la Vieja (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Calatrava la Vieja (19) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pollensa - Mallorca*


PMI 2016 0316 -Port de Pollensa by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colomer - Mallorca*


Mirador de Colomer - Viewpoint / Aussichtspunkt by Poxxel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pollensa bay - Mallorca*


__BAHÍA DE POLLENÇA-__ by Marian Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Sa Nau - Mallorca*


Cala Sa Nau, Mallorca, Spain by lau_tol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidoleig Cave - Alicante*


Cueva Prehistórica de las Calaveras , en Benidoleig , Alicante by Gustavo Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidoleig Cave - Alicante*


Cueva de Las Calaveras, Benidoleig by Archangel12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Staircase of Mount Rebei - Huesca*


Escales aereas de Mont Rebei (1) by EIGER Gattzam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Staircase of Mount Rebei - Huesca*


Escales aereas de Mont Rebei (2) by EIGER Gattzam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campo lameiro - Pontevedra*


Campo Lameiro. Petroglifo "Laxe dos Carballos" 2010 by Xoan Piñón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cercedo - Pontevedra*


Cercedo, Pontevedra. by Eilún, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viveiro - Lugo*


VIVEIRO- vista general. Explore by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Focella - Asturias*


¡A galope! by Gema González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedroveya - Asturias*


Pedroveya. Quirós. Asturias by Ramón Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fernandez Casado Bridge, - Leon*


HUERNA by Alberto García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campiecho Cave - Asturias*


campiecho by Paco Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tineo - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. TINEO (ASTURIAS) (2) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santullano - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Coruña*


CAMINO DE SANTIAGO 65 by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Coruña*


Iglesia de San Fructuoso - Santiago de Compostela by Juan Manuel Cámara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foz - Lugo*


IMG_6361b by Tania Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro Church - Teruel*


Iglesia de San Pedro,Teruel by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornoles - Teruel*


Fornóls by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Majadas Park - Cuenca*


Los Callejones I, Las Majadas (Cuenca) by Morquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calderas de Neila - Burgos*


Mundo de Caramelo./ Candy Land. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salto del Nervion - Burgos*


Disfrutando la inmensidad. / Enjoying the immensity. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zahara de la Sierra - Cadiz*


Zahara de la Sierra, "Sierra de Cádiz" by Pedro García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardenas Reales - Navarra*


BARDENAS REALES DE NAVARRA by Sifro González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOnastery Yuso - La Rioja*


Monasterio de Yuso - Panorámica by Julián Martín Jimeno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuso Monastery - La Rioja*


01 SanMillandeYuso (28) by Jesus Maria Tortajada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oña - Burgos*


Oña by CEDER Merindades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Claustro Oña Merindades Monacatus - Burgos*


Claustro Oña Merindades Monacatus by CEDER Merindades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mines of Logrosan - Caceres*


Mina Costanaza de Logrosán, Cáceres, España / Spain by Miguel Michán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalupe - Caceres*


La Villa de Guadalupe by lazancada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montalban - Teruel*


Montalbán, Teruel by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena - Huelva*


Spain - Huelva - Aracena - Castle by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuevas de las Maravillas - Huelva*


La Cristalería de Dios by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuevas de las Maravillas - Huelva*


Gruta de las Maravillas I by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuevas de las Maravillas - Huelva*



Lago interior de la Gruta by Jose Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñarroya Pueblonuevo - Cordoba*


Peñarroya-Pueblonuevo by Carlos Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portman Bay - Murcia*


Bahía de Portmán by L.Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Turégano (Segovia, Castilla y León)*

Turégano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ávila (Castilla y León)*

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algodonales - Cadiz*


Sierra de Cadiz by Jose Luis Jiménez-Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vejer de la Frontera - Cadiz*



Amaneciendo en Vejer by Javier Peleteiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz) Spain by MarcialCG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla de Benifassa - Castellon*


Tinença de Benifassà 2008/05/30 #06 by Jürgen Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


Peniscola 2007/09/19 #121 Morella by Jürgen Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Rebei - Lerida*


Mont-Rebei by JoséBarr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piraces - Huesca*


Peña Mediodía, (Piracés) by Carmen Taulés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canejan - Lerida*


Canejan by Eduard Rodoreda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val de Boi - Lerida*


Sin título by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lastur - Gipozkoa *


Lastur bidean (Deba, Gipuzkoa) / Camino de Lastur (Deba, Gipuzkoa) by Xabi Larrañaga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yaiza - Las Palmas*


La joya de la corona by Santi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Golfo - Las Palmas*


Aguas verdes by Céline Mondiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gazeo - Alava*


127 - Pinturas cascarón ábside - Iglesia San Martín de Tours - Gazeo (Alava) - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siurana de Prades - Tarragona*


Siurana de Prades by Paco CG (Off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarna - Asturias*


Cantabrica. by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mampodres - Leon*


MAMPODRES by Marcos Montero, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Lastur - Gipozkoa *
> 
> 
> Lastur by Oleg Ivanov, on Flickr


This is Lastours in Aude, France.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> This is Lastours in Aude, France.



i fixed for other
thanks


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tui - Pontevedra*

Catedral Fortaleza by Francisco Alvarez Bao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tui - Pontevedra*

La vieille ville de Tui, province de Pontevedra, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De la Mota Castle - Valladolid*


Castillo de la Mota - Medina del Campo - Valladolid - España (Spain) by Javier Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria La Mayor Church, Pontevedra - Pontevedra*

Santa María La Mayor. Pontevedra by Cancela de Sas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanzada - Pontevedra*

Ermita de A Lanzada by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naveta, Es Tudons - Menorca*

Naveta de Es Tudons (Menorca) by Francisco Molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naveta, Es Tudons - Menorca*


. by E, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala en Porter - Menorca*


Menorca - Cueva Discoteca d'en Xoroi by Alfonso Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olite - Navarra*


Thunder by omar huerta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olite - Navarra*


La joya del reino by Iñaki Larrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca Cathedral - Cuenca*



Cúpula cruciforme by albolm911, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galipienzo - Navarra*



Pueblos desconocidos que son auténticas joyas. #gallipienzo en #navarra #DVEtripconamigas by Donde vamos Eva?, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazorla - Jaen*


Spain - Jaen - Sierra de Cazorla - Cazorla Village by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazorla - Jaen*


Panoramica Nocturna - Cazorla by  Quaklsy , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Macarella - Menorca


Macarella - Menorca by Juan Jose Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciutadella - Menorca*


LITHICA by Salva Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferreries - Menorca*


Ets Alocs by Salva Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga Cathedral - Malaga*


Catedral de Málaga by Brunoruiz social, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alameda - Malaga*


Alameda by Miradas de Andalucía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wamba - Valladolid*


Wamba by G_Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oña - Valladolid*


Oña by CEDER Merindades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Onda - Castellon*_


Onda (Castellón) by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estellencs - Balearic Islands*


Mallorca - forgotten village by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capdepera - Balearic Islands*


Capdepera by Helmut Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anna - Valencia*


(0315/14) Un lugar llamado Anna by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcalate - Castellon de la Plana*


Castillo de Alcalatén by Aureliano, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Yaiza, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Los Hervideros, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Los Hervideros, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Jameos del Aqua, Lanzarote:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñaflor de Hornija - Valladolid*


Me quedé para esperar by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudad e= Encantada - Cuenca*


Ciudad encantada de Cuenca. by djbalbas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turegano - Segovia*


Turégano titulado by AGL PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villabañez - Valladolid*


PRIMAVERA EN CASTILLA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalest lake - Alicante*


Guadalest Lake by Tom Blanden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Gata-Nijar Cape Natural Park - Almeria*


Cabo de Gata-Níjar Natural Park, Spain from the bus by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monsul Beach - Almeria*


Playa de Monsul by F. Nestares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Paular - Madrid*


Monasterio del Paular by Yil Dori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan Fields, Moratalla - Murcia*


Campo de San Juan - Moratalla - Murcia by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria del Nranco, Oviedo - Asturias*



OVIEDO. SANTA MARIA DEL NARANCO (3) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doriga - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. SAN MARCELO (1) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Os Ancares - Lugo*


5165 lugo los ancares by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Salt - Alicante*


Pont de les Set Llunes by mandoft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alco - Alicante*


En contrució- nou pont -DSCF4624 by DAVID60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Vegueta - Las Palmas*


Paisaje rural al atardecer - La Vegueta, Lanzarote by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Geria - Las Palmas*


Entre volcanes - La Geria, Lanzarote by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teno - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


IMG_7269 by Isabel Aguado Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Yaiza, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

400 meter cliffs near Mirador del Rio, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Islote del Hilario, demonstration of the heat left in the ground by the volcanoes:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Timanfaya National Park, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Caldera de los Cuervos in the middle of a sea of lava, Lanzarote:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toxa waterfall - Pontevedra*


Fervenza do Toxa................................... by ÁNGEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Combarro - Pontevedra*


Mirador de A Granxa (Combarro) by "Paturo", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ons Island - Pontevedra*


Isla de Ons, Playa de Melide.Galicia. by Pau Jaca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Varques - Balearic Island*


Cala Varques. Mallorca by Rafa Velazquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foradada - Balearic Island*


DSC_0458 by Óscar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap de la Nao - Alicante*


Cap De La Nau by Darren Pettit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jumilla - Murcia*


Castillo de Jumilla by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Letur - Albacete*


Paisaje de leyenda II (Letur) / Legendary landscape II (Letur, Spain) by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cofrente - Valencia*


6 Cofrentes-Quesa (37) by Petra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Pola de Gordon - Leon*


El arrecife marino desde La Pola de Gordón by jacinta lluch valero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pilones de Jerte - Caceres*


Pilones del Jerte...(erosion power) by eclogita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comares - Malaga
*

Érase un atarceder grabado a fuego!!! by eclogita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comares - Malaga*


Comares by Cristian Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tudanca - Cantabria*


Piensa en verde... by eclogita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canjayar - Almeria*


Amanecer en Canjayar, Almeria by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taberna Desert - Almeria*


Desierto de Tabernas, Almería by Pablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Sa Nau - Balearic Island*


Cala sa nau - Mallorca (HDR) by Daniel Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

edit


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerez de los Caballeros - Badajoz*


SPAIN by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Malaga*


Spanish sunset by vittorio sciosia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcazar - Segovia*


CASTLES: ALCÁZAR de SEGOVIA by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñarrubia - Teruel*

Peñarrubia, Pitarque by Made by Numbers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Estellenchs - Balearics Island*

(0121) Cala Estellenchs - Mallorca (1 de 4) by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forlmols - Teruel*


Fornóls by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Brull - Barcelona*


El Brull by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roques de Anaga - Sta Cruz de Tenerife*


Roques de Anaga by José María Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morro de Gos - Tarragona*


2015-08-10 El Morro de Gos - El Perelló by Vicenç Llobet Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almodovar del Rio - Cordoba*


Almodóvar del Río by Tere y Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almodovar del rio Fortress - Cordoba
*

Fortaleza de Almodovar del Rio by Antonio Barcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montoro - Cordoba*


panorama montoro2 by heliosmanuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laviana - Asturias*


Senda de la Aldea Perdida by Elena Gutiérrez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laviana - Asturias*


Senda de la Aldea Perdida by Elena Gutiérrez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taganana - Sta Cruz de Tenerife*


Taganana. Tenerife. Canary Islands. Spain by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alamnsa fortress - Albacete*


Castell - Castillo by Enric Llaó Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ALARCÓN, CUENCA, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA*

Alarcón (Cuenca, Spain). by Recesvintus, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CARMONA, CANTABRIA*

Pueblo de Carmona, Cantabria (España, Spain) by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*UCERO CASTLE, SORIA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Castillo templario de Ucero (Soria, España, Spain) by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SILENCE BEACH, ASTURIAS*

Playa del Silencio (Asturias - Spain) by Jorge Sanmartín Maïssa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*URDAIBAI, BASQUE COUNTRY*

Cross and House on Top of a Mountain, Spain by Uschi, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*RONDA WALLS, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*

Spain - Malaga - Ronda - Walls by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ANAGA RURAL PARK, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS*

Parque Rural de Anaga. Sendero de los sentidos (I) (Santa Cruz de Tenerife/ The Canary Islands/ Spain) (Fisheye vision) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

Las Palmas by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

City View by Rosie Spooner, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

Las Palmas by Matti Mattila, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

Las Palmas by Matti Mattila, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

Playa de las Canteras by Rol247*, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

Cruzando la carretera / Croesi'r ffordd - Las Palmas by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Las Palmas - Spain

Las Palmas by Leo Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Helena de Rodes - Gerona*


Santa Helena de Rodes by Albert J., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Contreras Dam - Cuenca/Valencia*


Presa de Contreras by Miguel A. Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca de Tejeda - Las Palmas*


Cuenca de Tejeda by juances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alarcon - Cuenca*


Alarcón by Juan Carlos Castellanos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Royal Palace - Madrid*


Palacio Real, Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Portus - Murcia*


DSC_3647 by Dan Ohnesorg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Portus - Murcia*


El Portus desde las alturas. by Amar Halifa Marín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olivares - Seville*


XBarroco. Olivares by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olivares - Seville*


Olivares. Sevilla by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beceite – Teruel*


Beceite, turismo rural ideal by Pedro Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poza de la Sal – Burgos*


Vista de Poza de la Sal y La Bureba desde lo alto del castillo /View Poza de la Sal and La Bureba from atop the castle. by Lumiago, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LUANCO, ASTURIAS*

Panoramica de Luanco, Asturias by Toño Escandon, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PONFERRADA, LEÓN, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

La Rosaleda 22:22 by Santiago Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PLASENCIA, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA*

Plasencia II by israel de la rosa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SETENIL DE LAS BODEGAS, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA*

Under The Rock By The River by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CASTELLFORT, CASTELLÓ, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

Castellfort i bancals by magda enric, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CIES ISLANDS, GALICIA*

ISLAS CIES by José López Lobariñas, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SORIA FIELDS, SORIA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Campos de Soria by Jose Hidalgo, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MONTGARRI SANCTUARY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA*

Santuari de Montgarri by camareto, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*DESERT IN GRANADA, ANDALUSIA*

LOS DESIERTOS DEL SUR DE EUROPA (1) by Jose Angel Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR RASCAFRÍA, MADRID*

Otoño en Rascafria by Ignacio Municio (Thanks for the 500.000 visits), en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PALENCIA CATHEDRAL, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Panoramica catedral de Palencia by Fernando Frontela, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*A CORUÑA, GALICIA*

A Coruña Skyline by Juan José Rubio García del Villar, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LANGRE BEACH, CANTABRIA*

Playa de Langre by David Crespo Nieto, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ORIHUELA DEL TREMEDAL, TERUEL, ARAGÓN*

Orihuela del Tremedal by Rafa Mengual, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*THE OLD VITORIA-GASTEIZ, ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY...*

Vitoria-Gasteiz by Nicolás Lopez de Armentia, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*...AND THE NEW VITORIA-GASTEIZ...*

Vitoria-Gasteiz // modern by Matt Jalbert, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CHELVA, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

Evening in Chelva by Zsolt Vigdorovics -Gyuritza, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalhorce Dam - Malaga*


Embalse Conde de Guadalhorce II-Ardales-Málaga-España by Paco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ardales - Malaga*


Ardales-Málaga-España by Paco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaitanes Gorge - Malaga*


Desfiladero de los Gaitanes by Javier Ocaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teide Peak, Sta Cruz de Tenerife*


cuando el atardecer te acaricia by Mónica M. Monzón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calomarde falls - Teruel*


.:waterfall:. by tracX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calomarde - Teruel*


Barranco de la Hoz en Calomarde - Adrián Sediles Embi by Sediles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gollano - Navarra*


20160515_133833 by azama8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoces del Duratón - Segovia*


DSC_9028 by alpiste28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamia Volcano - Las Palmas*


Esencia Lanzarote by Lanzarote.Isla Fotográfica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jambrina - Zamora*


Castilla se viste guapa by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

El Golfo, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

La Geria, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ye, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Montana Corona, a volcano on Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The lava tunnel of Cueva de los Verdes, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Timanfaya National Park, Lanzarote:










(all pics above by myself btw)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Solidified lavastreams in Parque Natural de los Volcanes, Lanzarote.


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA*

Puentes de Pontevedra by jorgegaygago, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*AVILÉS, ASTURIAS*

Avilés... by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*GIJÓN, ASTURIAS*

Gijón by i take pictures, photographic pictures, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*OVIEDO, ASTURIAS*

Oviedo by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*TORRELAVEGA, CANTABRIA*

Torrelavega Panorama wallpaper by Pedro Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SANTANDER, CANTABRIA*

Santander by Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*BARAKALDO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY*

Barakaldoko naiz eta... by Alberto Varela, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*BILBAO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE CONTRY*

Bilbao by Vincent Montibus, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PAMPLONA, NAVARRA*

1733 Ciudadela (Pamplona) by ec-jpr, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*TUDELA, NAVARRA*

Tudela. Navarra. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*TERUEL, ARAGÓN*

El seminario de Teruel by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HUESCA, ARAGÓN*

HUESCA HDR by Sifro González, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA*

Cáceres desde el santuario de Nuestra Sra. de la Montaña, 2010 by Víctor Fernández Salinas, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA*

Badajoz by Miguel Angel Espino Gil, en Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*From Santa Maria del Mar beach to the bay*... *(Cádiz)*








_Source_


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abiego - Huesca*


A-1229 Abiego, Huesca by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akquezar - Huesca*


Vista de Alquezar by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vero Valley - Huesca*


Valle del Vero by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corca - Gerona*


On the Border - Catalunya by jjimnz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corca - Gerona*


Mare de Déu de la Pertusa by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olvera - Cadiz*


Olvera by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roses - Gerona*


Sunset in Roses by Andrea Fast Scaramuzza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grazalema - Cadiz*


2016_01 Grazalema, Cádiz by Plothar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boriza - Asturias*


Playa de Andrín desde el mirador de la Boriza by Olga Berrios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saja Valley - Cantabria*


Valle del Saja by Santi, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

House on the edge of a 400 meter cliff (and on top of an old lavastream), near Mirador del Rio, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Inside the crater of Caldera la Rilla, with a lava dome at the bottom, on Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Haria, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Haria valley:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Castle and pirate museum at Teguise, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

same castle:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Barranco del Chucillo, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Orzola, Lanzarote:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tinto River - Huelva*


Amanecer Río Tinto. Sunrise at Tinto river by Jose Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tinto River - Huelva*


_DSC1721 by Jose Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortegana - Huelva*


Spain - Huelva - Cortegana by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calaspara - Murcia*


Calaspara rice paddies by John Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molinos - Teruel*


Molinos by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaine - Teruel*


Alcaine (Teruel) by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardona castle - Barcelona*


Castillo de Cardona, Barcelona by Felipe Hinojosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Mountain, Cardona - barcelona*


CardonaDSC_2664 by Miquel Gil Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gormaz - Soria*


IMG_8958 by Joselu Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gormaz Fortress - Soria*


Fortaleza Califal de Gormaz by Edu GG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medinaceli - Soria*


Arco de Medinaceli y el Gato by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Butron - Basque Country*


Castillo de Butrón-5 by Luis Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Luarca - Asturias*_


Luarca by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

So many beautiful villages!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luarca - Asturias*


Luarca by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santoña - Cantabria*


Santoña by Víctor Ventura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagore - Navarre*


Nagore by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaca - Huesca*


Jaca by Julen Ansola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puertolas - Huesca*


Untitled by Iban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barruera valley - Lerida*


PB041508 by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escorca - Balearic Island*


View from the Hill of the Rosarys, Santuari de Lluc by Christoph Strässler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sa Calobra - Balearic Island*


Sa Calobra by Teo Cordero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Felanitx view - Balearic Island


view from Sant Salvador monastery, Felanitx by Emma Seymour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Felanitx view - Balearic Island*


DSC01093 by Emma Seymour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benimantell - Alicante*


Benimantell. by Josep - fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Arab baths, Elche - Alicante*


Baños Árabes by chema kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogarra - Albacete*


Bogarra, pueblo serrano by montañasdelsur.es, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LLESSUI, LLEIDA, CATALONIA*

Llessui ,Catalonia -3 by Galina Solomentseva, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*HERVÁS, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA*

A walk for Hervas. Un paseo por Hervas. CACERES. EXTREMADURA by AITANA64, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*LOS MONEGROS, ARAGÓN*

Los Monegros by Bryan Brooks, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SALOBREÑA, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA*

Vega de Salobreña by Gene Krasko, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR VEGA DE ESPINAREDA, LEÓN, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

DSC_0023 by carlos javier garcía, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SEPÚLVEDA, SEGOVIA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Sepulveda by aaron marlo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noguera Ribagorzana - Huesca/Lerida*


Congosto de Mont-Rebei (Catalogne/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cales Coves - Balearic Islands*


Snorkeling in the blue coastal inlet of Cales Coves by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foz de Lumbier - Navarre*


Foz de Lumbier by Jesus Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foz de Lumbier - Navarre*


Foz de Lumbier by Itziar Labairu Trenchs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vinebre - Tarragona*


Ebro river near Vinebre by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cares Gorge - Asturias*


Cares Gorge by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhama Gorge - Granada*


Mills, from Alhama by Vicki Milway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Añisclo Canyon - Huesca*


Cañon de Añisclo by Enric Llaó Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pampaneira - Granada*


Spain - Granada - Pampaneira, Bubion y Capileira by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orgiva - Granada*


Alpujarra by Rubén Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

those gorges look amazing.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guara Canyons - Huesca*


Vistes desde la torre de la Catedral by Albert Batlle Rico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nerbion waterfall - Basque Country*


Nervion river source and waterfall by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorbea - Basque Country*


gorbea desde el puerto by jose ramon albizua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cozuela - Burgos*


Cozuela by German Prieto Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tertanga village - Basque Country*


Sierra Salvada mountains by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magacela - Badajoz*


Untitled by Carlos Julián Martín Carrizosa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alange - Badajoz*


Untitled by Carlos Cabanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miravet - Tarragona*


1572 Iglesia vieja y rio Ebro, Miravet, Tarragona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autilla del Pino - Palencia*


Mirador de Tierra de Campos (Autilla del Pino) by jacinta lluch valero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltanás warehouses - Palencia*


Bodegas y Chimeneas o Zarceras --- Warehouses & Chimneys by Loreto Cantero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mijas - Malaga*


Mijas Pueblo by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espejo - Cordoba*


Dos pueblos en las alturas by Juan A. Bafalliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro del Rio - Cordoba*


Amanece by Juan A. Bafalliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ariñez - Basque Country*


ariñez by jose ramon albizua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Contrasta - Basque Country*


Kontrasta (Arana) desde Murube by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luesia - Zaragoza*


_DSC8660_1_2.jpg by Fran calvo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Artajona - Navarre*


Artajona, Navarra by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berga - Barcelona*


Berga by Pere Casafont Clotet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viella - Lerida*


Vielha 2 by Xevi V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cenobio de Valerón, Gran Canaria - Las Palmas*


Cenobio de Valerón - Gran Canaria by Turomaquia Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Cenobio de Valerón, Gran Canaria - Las Palmas*_


paisaje cenobio de valeron by xexins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bartolome - Las Palmas*


Paisaje rural con amapolas en Lanzarote by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uga - Las Palmas*


Cae la noche sobre Uga - Lanzarote, Canarias by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Ratjada - Balearic Island*


Mallorca Cliff by Denis Carbone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taguluche - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Taguluche by time4floyd, on Flickr


----------



## TrekRo9 (Apr 18, 2015)

Those rock formations are spectacular :uh:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celanova Monastery - Lugo*


Croisée du transept et coupole de l'église de l'ancien monastère San Salvador, Celanova, comarque de Tierra de Celanova, province d'Ourense, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celanova Monastery - Lugo*


Le maître-autel, église de l'ancien monastère San Salvador, Celanova, comarque de Tierra de Celanova, province d'Ourense, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estellencs - Balearic islands*


Es Grau -Estellencs by Andreu J. Galmés Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horta - Barcelona*


Terra Alta by Albert Mestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horta - Barcelona*


Des de Horta de Sant Joan by Albert Mestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miravet - Tarragona*


Miravet (Tarragona) by Pablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro rivers thru Benifallets - Tarragona*


Ebro near Benifallet by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Navalucillos - Toledo*


Los Navalucillos 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tajo River crossing Toledo*


Anocheciendo en el rio by Jose Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrancas de Burujon - Toledo*


LAS BARRANCAS DE BURUJÓN by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hercules Lighthouse, Coruña - Coruña*


Full moon by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bustarviejo - Madrid*


Bustarviejo desde el entorno de la sierra de La Cabrera by Bob Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornells - Balearic Islands*


Flying over the north coast of Menorca island by Óscar López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornells Tower - Balearic Islands*


Fornells by Salva Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alemanes beach, Tarifa - Cadiz*


Playa de los alemanes - Vista general by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Seville*


_seville ,Spain by deepak nashine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Portman bay - Murcia*



Bahía de Portman by J.A.G. Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sotres - Asturias*


village of Sotres, Asturias by Gene Krasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala San Vicente Valley - Balearic Islands*


Ibiza. Valley of Cala San Vicente. iPhone 5S by Cat Milton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala San Vicente - Balearic Islands*


Bucht bei Sant Vicent de sa Cala by Andreas Zachmann, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*AMPUDIA, PALENCIA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Espagne by J-Marie BOYER, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*GIRONA, CATALONIA*

Gérone (Catalogne) Espagne by Guy Le Page, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MALLOS DE RIGLOS, HUESCA, ARAGÓN*

Cinq jours en Aragon (Espagne) by PierreG_09, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CHAPEL OF SANT BARTHOLOMEW, NEAR UCERO, SORIA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

San Bartolomé Cañón del Río Lobos by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ALCALÁ DE HENARES, MADRID*

900 metros de calle sin coches (para Josehico) by pibepa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*VALLADOLID, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Espagne - Valladolid by J-Marie BOYER, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*RONDA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*

Ronda Espagne 11/36 by Emmanuel Cattier, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PAMPLONA/IRUÑA, NAVARRA*

Gazteluko Plaza, Iruña by Miss Mandarina, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SIGÜENZA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA*

Siguenza (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR LA HIRUELA, MADRID*

Puerto de la Hiruela by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ALMODÓVAR DEL RÍO, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA*

Château en Espagne by Jean-Paul BONNAFE, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*

Torcal de Antequera, Andalousia, Spain by Christian Wilt, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ORDESA VALLEY, HUESCA, ARAGÓN*

Ordesa 7 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*BARCELONA FROM PARC GÜELL. CATALONIA*

Parc Güell by http://visiteursdumonde.com, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SAN MILLÁN CHURCH, SEGOVIA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Segovia (82) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CREUS CAPE, GIRONA, CATALONIA*

Appendix by mr.letof, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MONASTERY OF SANTA MARÍA DE MOSTEIRO, A CORUÑA, GALICIA*

2877-Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Monfero (Coruña) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duero river - Soria*


Río Duero (Soria) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zujar - Granada*



Quebrado by Marcelo Reche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masatrigo Hill - Badajoz*


Panoramica Zujar Serena by javilopr2002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coria - Caceres*


Coria (Cáceres) - Catedral y Puente Viejo by Miguel Pozo Garzón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belesar - Lugo*


Belesar by jinogueira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*[Monforte de Lemos - Lugo*


MONFORTE DE LEMOS, Lugo, Galicia. Convento e Iglesia de San Vicente, by Josercid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eibar - Gipuzkoa*


EIBAR by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oñati - Gipuzkoa*


Pastando en Oñati by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antratx - Balearic Island*



IMG_0736 by Thomas Peklak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Javea Coast - Alicante*


Jávea by AiNe, on Flickr


----------



## wesdunn (Apr 19, 2016)

After living in Spain for most of the last 15 year I'm ashamed to say that I have not seen most of these places, hopefully I still got plenty of time to see a few


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mahon Harbour - Balearic Island*


Mahon Harbour by Spit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setefilla - Seville*


Setefilla by Iván Molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - malaga*


andalucia_55s255 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baena - Cordoba*


Baena (Cordoba) by JoseL. Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian de la Gomera - Sta Cruz de Tenerife*


Gomera by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Pedera - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. PANORÁMICA DESDE LAS PROXIMIDADES DE LA PEREDA (fotos 2 y 3) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montgo - Alicante*


Montgo Javea/Xabia HDR Spain by Terry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laredo coast - Cantabria*


Laredo by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tineo - Asturias*


Tineo, Asturias by Jay Fallon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bufadero Salt pan - Las Palmas*


Salinas del Bufadero by José Antonio Ruano, on Flickr


----------



## Jackkr (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow, both of you lovely and mind-blowing images. I really like both images. But I feel bad to tell you that I have no idea about both images. But I wanna to know about these images. so share with some nice detail about these images. I am waiting for your replies.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Loja - Granada*
> 
> 
> andalucia_55s255 by isogood, on Flickr


This is Antequera in the Province of Malaga, not Loja. The uploader in Flickr has not described the image correctly.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro Delta from above - Tarragona*


Delta del Ebre. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tibidabo - Barcelona*


Tibidabo by Salva Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguilas - Murcia*


Puerto de Aguilas by Ginés Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio Dulce Canyon - Guadalajara
*

Cañon del Río Dulce. Cascada del Gollorio 1 by Gervasio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelegrina - Guadalajara*


Pelegrina by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saelices - Cuenca*


ROM-Segóbriga-003-Basílica-001-Vista general by asanrod55, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saelices - Cuenca*


Segóbriga - Anfiteatro by J.S.C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan de Duero - Soria*


Joia interior by F DR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Numancia - Soria*


Soria, río Merdancho by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Hervideros - LAs Palmas*


Lanzarote by Henri Kobylecki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roman Baths, Granada - Granada*


Thermes romains d'Alhama de Granada en Espagne (Andalousie Grenade) - Roman Baths of Alhama de Granada in Spain (Andalusia) - Picture Image Photography by SuperCar-RoadTrip.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*House of the Birds - Seville*


Italica, house of the Birds by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba Cathedral - Cordoba*


Mosque–Cathedral of Cordoba 261015-3586 by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prehistoric tombs, Los Barruecos - Caceres*


Landscape with two granite tombs by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tembleque - Toledo*


Plaza Mayor de Tembleque (Toledo) by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montanchez - Caceres*


Iglesia de Montanchez by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roman Art Museum - Merida*


Una casa romana by Sarmale / Olga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alange - Badajoz*


Guillermo Ledesma. Alange desde su castillo by Castra Servilia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo Cathedral - Toledo*


Choir of the Cathedral in Toledo by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila Walls - Avila*


Ávila by Fernando G. Derecho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castell de Mur - Lerida*


Cellers - Estorm - Castell de Mur - Collmorter - Guàrdia de Noguera by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laida - Biscay*


Laida by arka 76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urdaibai - Biscay*


Urdaibai Panorama by arka 76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cales Coves - Balearic Island*


Cales Coves, Menorca by Oliver Stedall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muxia - Coruña*


Camino Frances, Muxia, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muxia - Coruña*


dias despois da ciclogenesis febreiro 2014 - muxia by Juan Manuel Lado Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria*


San Vicente de la Barquera by ANGEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urkulu - Guipuzcoa*


urkulu by aitziber albistegi rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumaia - Guipuzcoa *


Zumaia. Guipúzcoa by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itziar - Guipozcoa*


AL OTRO LADO DE LA MONTAÑA by oskar manso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puig de la Força - Gerona*


Puig de la Força (Osona) by Press Cambrabcn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riput y Pruït - Barcelona*


_DSC3838 by AngelFSG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torello - Barcelona*


Puig 3 creus by Ferran Altimiras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tudela - Navarre*


Rio Ebro. Tudela. by Miguel Ángel García., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tudela - Navarre*


Tudela . Navarra. by Miguel Ángel García., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peracense - Teruel*


Peracense (Teruel) by César73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daroca - Zaragoza*


Tower III by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ezaro Falls - Coruña*


Fervenza Ézaro by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laredo - Cantabria*


Ocaso | Sunset in Laredo, Cantabria, Spain by Borja Irastorza Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iznajar - Cordoba*


Iznájar by F. Nestares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muruzabal - Navarre*


The road to spirituality IX (pastel colors version). by darklogan1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baños de Molga - Orense*


Kdda Baños de Molgas-Allariz 008 by Manuel Pazos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soutomayor - Pontevedra*

Castelo de Soutomaior by manuel fouce & ana ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcade - Pontevedra*

Ponte Sampaio by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Centenillo - Jaen*


0182/2015 by Isa Lostobillos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altos de Garajonay - Canary Island*


alto de garajonay by fabian j cordobes ventura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malpica - Coruña*


Malpica de Bergantiños by Jose Losada - Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfilorios - Asturias*


Embalse de Alfilorios despues de la tormenta. Alfilorios Reservoir after the storm. by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mura - Barcelona*


Bonito pueblo medieval ( Mura - Catalunya ) by J.A. Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andres - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Las Teresitas by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molina de Aragon - Guadalajara*


Molina de Aragón by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villacadima - Guadalajara*


VILLACADIMA GUADALAJARA 3349 9-5-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alto Tajo Natural Park - Guadalajara*


PARQUE NATURAL DEL ALTO TAJO 027 -CHEQUILLA-GUADALAJARA by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coll de Nargo - Lerida*


Coll de Nargó. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala en Baster - Balearic Island*


Cala en Baster. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benabarre - Huesca*


Ruta 16: Ruta de los Dólmenes by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamariu - Gerona*


Tamariu by Joan Garcia Ferre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Dragonera - Balearic Island*


Sa Dragonera (Mallorca) by Antonio Rodríguez Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Dragonera - Balearic Island*


Faro isla de La Dragonera, Mallorca by Malén Alomar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monasterio de Piedra - Zaragoza*


Monasterio de piedra by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monasterio de Piedra - Zaragoza*


Monasterio de Piedra by kinojam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candanchu - Huesca*


Camino Aragones, en route to Canfranc-Estacion, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teide Peak - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


The Peak of El Teide (Tenerife) from above the Sea of Clouds by Glyn Ednie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Romera - Seville*


La Romera by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pruna - Seville*


Pruna, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaen Cathedral - Jaen*


Catedral de JAÉN by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaen View - Jaen*


Jaen Cathedral (Andalusia, Spain) by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calatañazor (Soria, Castilla y León)*

Calatañazor by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quiros-Valdemurio - Asturias*


Quirós-Valdemurio by Jesus Arango, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amboto Mountain - Biscay *


Anboto Mountain by arka 76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponga - Asturias*


Panorama de Ponga. Asturias. Spain by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colomares castle - Malaga*


Colomares2 by a.lorente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haria - Las Palmas*


Lanzarote by Eric Ferrier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca Street - Balearic Islands*


Calles de Palma by Dolores Rodriguez Armijo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Binibequer - Balearic Islands*


Callejón encantador by pibepa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberche river - Avila*


Río Alberche by Fernando G. Derecho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Monfragüe - Caceres*


Levanta la niebla en Monfragüe ( fog lifts ) ..... by Menta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alagon River - Salamanca*


Meandro del Melero by Javier Colmemero, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Gran Canaria (Islas Canarias)*

Playa del Juncal y Cola de dragón ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faja de Pelay - Huesca*


Great Valley by Francisco Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suvacada/babia - Leon*


Suvacada, Babia by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espigüete - Palencia*


Amanece en el Espigüete by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro de Ballota - Asturias*


Castro de Ballota by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grazalema - Cadiz*


valley. by Karan Jain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayala valley - Alava*


Ayala Valley, Alava's province, Spain by Albura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Formalutx - Balearic islands*


Fornalutx, Mallorca by Gene Krasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubillas de Arbas - Leon*


temp5FACE by Gonzalo Belay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Circo de Gurundue - Huesca*


At Circo de Gurrundué by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huesija - Almeria*


20121223-DSC_3663 by jbdodane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anievas - Cantabria*


- ANIEVAS - CANTABRIA 8012 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verdicio - Asturias*


Verdicio, Asturias by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

I love the green shade of Southern Spain , it reminds me of the green shade of my country.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horadada - Palencia*


El quebranto by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñarroya de Tastavins - Teruel*


Peñarroya de Tastavins by Epicuro14, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villacadima - Guadalajara*


VILLACADIMA GUADALAJARA 3349 9-5-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantalojas - Guadalajara*


"MISTERIO" RIO LILLO CANTALOJAS GUADALAJARA 3371 -9-5-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polvazares Castle - Leon*


Castrillo de los Polvazares, León, Spain by Albura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tigaday - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Steeple of La Candelaria, Frontera by Oddiseis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moncayo - Zaragoza*


Moncayo by Ricardo Sanz Lezcano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Pozo de los Humos, Salamanca*


Lothlórien. by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polvazares Castle - Leon*


Castrillo de los Polvazares, León, Spain by Albura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Marti de Tous - Barcelona*


Agua salvaje corriendo libre (2) / Wild Water Running Free #2 by Miquel González Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle del Jerte - Caceres*


VALLE DEL JERTE. DE CABRERO PA'RRIBA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalope Valley - Teruel*


Guadalope Valley by Oddiseis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Río Cinca, Aínsa - Huesca*


Río Cinca, Aínsa by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Río Cinca, Aínsa - Huesca*



Río Cinca, Aínsa by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quintanilla del Agua - Burgos*


Tarde de Verano by Iñaki Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*barcience - Toledo*


Barcience´s down by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela Cathedral - Coruña*


ALTAR LATERAL DE LA IGLESIA DE SANTIAGO ( PUENTE LA REINA ) by jose ramon uriguen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beget - Gerona*


Beget by Javier Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Pau - Gerona*


Santa Pau … a new day dawns by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velez/Blanco - Almeria*


Desde el castillo, Vélez-Blanco (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pilatos House, Seville - Seville*


Con nocturnidad y policromía (Night and polychromatic) by Manu Vilela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*gfrom Mirador de Aja - Cantabria*


Mirador de Aja by Hornet 18, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mirador de Aja - Cantabria
*

Mirador de Aja by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collados del Ason - Cantabria*


Los collados del Ason by Antoine Ibáñez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zarauz - Gipuzkoa*


zarautz by jesus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Arcos de la frontera by Daniel Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siguenza cathedral - Guadalajara*


Siguenza 106 by Dani De Arce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mampodre View - Asturias/Leon*


Mampodre desde la Uña (León) by Juan José Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Saturio hermit - Soria*


Soria, San Saturio y río Duero by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahull - Lerida*


Cami al Mirador de les Cuirilles by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culla - Castellon*


Culla by Toni Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pego - Alicante*


Pego. by gloria castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzaide / Valcarlos - Navarre*


Luzaide / Valcarlos... by Alfredo Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mota del marquez - Valladolid*


History at dusk by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhambra - Granada*


Blue Hour Alhambra by Brad Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goierri - Gipuzkoa*


Goierri by Xabier Zaldua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azpiroz - Navarre*


SPAIN - Navarra - Azpirotz by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amezketa - Gipuzkoa*


Barrio de Urkulaparte (Amezketa) by Miguel Seco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villalcampo dam - Zamora*


PRESA DE VILLALCAMPO by DAVID MARTÍNEZ PEÓN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalfeo river - Granada*


RIO GUADALFEO, ÓRGIVA, GRANADA by Manel Armengol / Archivo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Alpujarra - Granada*


paisaje de la Alpujarra by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montalban - Teruel*


Montalbán, Teruel by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourense Cathedral - Orense*


ALTAR DEL SANTO CRISTO by jose ramon uriguen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broto - Huesca*


Vista a Broto y al río Ara by Arnold Metselaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zuheros - Cordoba*


Zuheros by Agu Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto del Palo - Asturias*


Puerto del Palo by José Antonio Gil Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Famara /Teguise Dunes - Las Palmas*


Atardecer en las dunas de Famara - Teguise, Lanzarote by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montaña Clara Island - Las Palmas*


Isla de Montaña Clara y Playa de la Concha by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tisalaya Mount - Las Palmas*


Vista de la Montaña Tisalaya - Lanzarote, Islas Canarias by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellas Artes palace - Madrid*


Madrid by J.M.Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baquerin - Palencia*


COLORES EN BAQUERÍN by Fernando Guerra Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curiel del Castillo - Valladolid*


SANTA MARÍA. CURIEL DE DUERO. VALLADOLID by Fernando Guerra Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curiel del Castillo - Valladolid*


Arco iris en Curiel by ÁNGEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porma dam - Leon*


Porma. León. Spain by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Opacua - Alava*


esperando el amanecer by jose ramon albizua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hecho - Huesca*


Valle de Hecho_Huesca by emy de lema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riocorvo - Cantabria*


CARTES-RIOCORVO by MERCHE CABALLERO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siresa - Huesca*


Siresa, Valle de Hecho, Huesca by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla de Castro - Huesca*


Al sur del Pirineo by Emilio Alonso Stuyck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa María Nai church, Orense - Orense*


Iglesia Santa María Nai Orense 06 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orense - Orense*


Parroquia Santa Eufemia del Centro ciudad Orense 01 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerez de la Frontera cathedral - Cadiz*


Jerez de la Frontera by Iggi Falcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda bridge - Malaga*


Puente de Ronda by GaminoJm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcazar - Toledo*


Alcazar de Toledo by Juan Jose Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palencia cathedral Crypt - Palencia*


La Cripta de Palencia by Segundo Real, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almonaster - Huelva*


Va a llover by seedosip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lena - Asturias*


Paisaje de Lena by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz Bay *








_Source_


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auñon - Guadalajara*


(236/16) Ntra. Sra. del Madroñal by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Valles - Guadalajara*


(228/16) Panteón de la Condesa de la Vega del Pozo by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Adrada - Avila*


Castillo de La Adrada by Tere y Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*San Roamn Church - Toledo*_


Un lugar con Historia by bardaxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cue - Asturias*


Cue. by Manuelbv, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portiacha - Huesca*


BARRANCO DE PORTIACHA by VERLINkUR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Encarnacion Church, Granada - Granada*


Catedral de la Encarnación, Granada (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toloño Mount - Alava*


Sierra de Toloño desde Cruz del Castillo by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rioseco - Burgos*


SANTA MARÍA DE RIOSECO. VALLE DE MANZANEDO. BURGOS. by Fernando Guerra Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calella - Barcelona*


Calella by manuel fouce & ana ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucero - Soria*


Castillo templario de Ucero (Soria, España, Spain) by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucero - Soria*


IMG_20160706_180408 by Cláudio Tereso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrado - Caceres*


BARRADO WEARS AUTUMN5 by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerte Valley - Caceres*


EL TORNO, VALLE DEL JERTE by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bunyola - Balearic Island*


Mirador del camí d'es Grau - Comuna de Bunyola by Andreu J. Galmés Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bunyola - Balearic Islands*


Tren de Soller by Lisa Marie Sykes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhama - Granada*


Tajos de Alhama by Stilnados, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Revilla de Pomar - Palencia*


Valle de Valderredible, desde el Mirador de Valcabado by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iznalloz - Granada
*

Panorámica del Sotillo by Daniel Sebastián Cueto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedraza Street at night - Segovia*


Calle en noche de las velas by Udri, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

*Ciudad Encantada*, Cuenca









http://www.journey-stories.com/ciudad-encantada/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedraza - Segovia*


Pedraza by Oscar F. Hevia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martin del Rio - Teruel*


Las eras, Martín del Rio by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

*Tarragona*, provincia de Tarragona









http://www.journey-stories.com/tarragona/


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

*Mojácar*, Almería









http://www.journey-stories.com/mojacar/


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

*Barcelona*









http://www.ucityguides.com/cities/top-10-cities-in-spain.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hostalric - Barcelona*


La vila d'Hostalric by Albert Torelló, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holstaric - Barcelona*


HOSTALRIC by ANSELM PALLÀS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Torno - Caceres*


El mirador de la memoria' situado en El Torno by Salvador Heredia Cazorla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calatayud - Zaragoza*


Calatayud-Torres de Santa Maria y San Juan by Jose Antonio Vicén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pilar Square , Zaragoza - Zaragoza*


España. Zaragoza. Plaza del Pilar by César Catalán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Escorial view from Madrid Hill - Madrid*


19092015 El Escorial 056 by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corcos del Valle - Valladolid*


Cortados (I) by Iban López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corcos del Valle - Valladolid*


Cortados (II) by Iban López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roque de los Muchachos - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Grantecan by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bujaruelo Valley - Huesca*


Bujaruelo by juan iborra, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

*Ronda*


Ronda, Spain by beautifulamnesia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

*Ronda*


Ronda, Spain by beautifulamnesia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

*Faro de Formentor*


Faro de Formentor by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF VALDEON, LEON, CASTILE AND LEON 



Valle de Valdeon por Jose A. Casal, en Flickr 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Xurxo beach - Coruña*


Praia de San Xurxo, Ferrol by Paco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Comba - Coruña*


Playa Santa Comba, Ferrol by PCinza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponzos - Coruña*


spain_galicia_rias-altas_praia-ponzos_kueste_camino-santiago by Beautysalon EXQUISIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caparra - Caceres*


CÁPARRA - CIUDAD ROMANA by Coronel Kurtz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pollenca - Balearic Island*


Mallorca - north coast by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rupit - Barcelona*


Panoràmica de Rupit by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almazan - Soria*


Plaza de Morón de Almazán by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coromina falls - Barcelona*


Falgars - Salt de la Coromina o de la Faja by Ramon Roura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Maliciosa Mount - Madrid*


La Maliciosa by karpersa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jarama Valley - Madrid*


Vista... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF HECHO (Aguas Tuertas place), HUESCA, ARAGON



AGUAS TUERTAS - Huesca. por canduela, en Flickr 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peratallada - Gerona*


Peratallada by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peratallada - Gerona*


Peratallada by Jesús m. ch., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aliaga - Teruel*


Parque geológico de Aliaga, Teruel by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila*


_DSC0941 by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila*


P7078589-4 Arevalo su plaza mas emblematica. by Santiago Carrasco Aguado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribagorza - Huesca*


Ribagorza by miguel ramon henares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Turbon Mount - Huesca*


El Turbón (2.492 m.) by msegarra-mso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Miguel del Fai - Barcelona*


Sant Miquel del Fai (Barcelona) by desti28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Miguel del Fai - Barcelona*


Sant Miquel del Fai - Barcelona by tyas hardjanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Bardenas - Navarre*


Seco, seco, seco by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manresa - Barcelona*


Manresa by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF THE GENAL, MALAGA, ANDALUSIA



Serrania de Ronda y Valle del Genal, Jubrique. por José Rambaud, en Flickr 
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF THE CAÑADA DEL FRAILE OR ALBARICOQUES, ALMERIA, ANDALUSIA

Located in the "supernatural" Park of Cabo de Gata, Federico García Lorca raised it to the eternal memory thanks to "Bodas de sangre" (Blood wedding), based on a family tragedy that occurred in these places



cortijo del fraile por Juan Mercader, en Flickr 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalcacin Dam - Cadiz*


panoramica pantano guadalcacin by Anlus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jimena de la Frontera - Cadiz*


jimena de la frontera y su castillo. (panoramica) by Anlus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponteceso - Coruña*


Costa da Morte... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raxo - Pontevedra*


Una postal muy gallega... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Guarda - Pontevedra*


Desembocadura del Río Miño... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saz de Jarama - Madrid*


Mirada by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mejorada del Campo Cathedral - Madrid*


Catedral de Justo Gallego by Pilar F.G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mejorada del Campo Cathedral - Madrid*


LA CATEDRAL CONSTRUIDA POR UN SOLO HOMBRE JUSTO GALLEGO 0883 13-9-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torimbia Beach - Asturias*


Torimbia by Rodrigo Carabajal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segura de la Sierra - Jaen*


[Segura de la Sierra by Paco Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

*Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias (City of Arts and Sciences)*, Valencia


Sunset in the City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain by O Palsson, on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Malaga*









FotosdeManuela


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF JERTE, CACERES, EXTREMADURA

Paiseje Valle del Jerte 163/365 by Lorenzo Lopez (Fotoeventis), en Flickr
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Archidona - Malaga*


Archidona by Sue Clamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre - Huesca*


Loarre 8 by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre - Huesca*


Loarre. by Marta Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF NÚRIA, GIRONA, CATALONIA



Around Vall de Núria por Mark Huguet, en Flickr 
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEYS OF SPAIN

Country extremely mountainous, with hundreds of ridges and mountain ranges, is a country of valleys, wide valleys, also narrow valleys, immense valleys sometimes, intimate valleys too, there are valleys green and damp and also valleys desert and dusty... but always, always, beauty

VALLEY OF LOZOYA, MADRID



Quiet por Julieta Portel, en Flickr
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briones - la Rioja*


Briones by Kenneth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flix - Tarragona*


Meandro del rio Ebro a su paso por Flix (Tarragona) by Paco CG (On/Off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montoro - Cordoba*


Meandro del Guadalquivir.Montoro (Córdoba) by Fco. Javier Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalquivir river from above - Seville*


Meandros by Jose Antonio Bejarano Espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera from above - Cadiz*


Arcos de la Frontera by Jose Antonio Bejarano Espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS IN SPAIN

BIDASOA RIVER (BAZTAN IN NAVARRE, BIDASSOA IN FRANCE), GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY



El Bidasoa por eitb.eus, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS IN SPAIN

NERVIÓN/NERBIOI RIVER, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY/BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON



Nacimiento Nervión Bizkaia por EuskadiTurismo, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS IN SPAIN

IBAIZABAL RIVER, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY



Ibaizabal en amorebieta por eitb.eus, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Lava plain at Lanzarote:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS IN SPAIN

ASÓN RIVER, CANTABRIA



GIFTS OF NATURE por Jesus Bravo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ampudia (Palencia, Castilla y León)*

Ampudia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS IN SPAIN

MIERA RIVER, CANTABRIA



El puente de piedra de Mirones por Jose Luis Canales, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS IN SPAIN

PAS RIVER, CANTABRIA



Abra del Pas por Segundo Real, en Flickr



*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN

TRAIN, ORDUÑA PASS, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY



Ascendiendo... por ililo23, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN

ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA



Panorámica desde el Castillo de San Telmo por domingo leiva, en Flickr


*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelva - Valencia*


Chelva... un hermoso y recoleto pueblo serrano de Valencia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chulilla - Valencia*


HOCES by inakillopisesteve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Collado - Valencia*


Vista d'El Collado, Alpuente, València, des de la línia divisòria entre provcª Teruel, Aragó i provcª València, C. Valenciana. Vísta de El Collado, Alpuente, València, desde la línea divisoria entre provcª Teruel, Aragón y provcª València, C. Valenciana. by Josep - fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alpuente - Valencia*


El Collado (Alpuente) by Noelia Redondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villasana de Mena - Burgos*


Entra la niebla by Alfer520, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ordunte - Burgos*


Ordunte by Alfer520, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN

NANSA RIVER, CANTABRIA



rio nansa por Ramon Martinez, en Flickr


*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villaroya de los Pinares, Teruel*


Villaroya de los Pinares, Teruel. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*José Antonio Labordeta park, Zaragoza - Zaragoza*


Autumn... by Marta Erce Echeverría, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camprodon - Gerona*


Camprodon by Pedro Luna Guillen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pozalauga cave - Bizkaia *


cuevas de pozalagua_ valle de carranza by moli_jarrillero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pozalauga - Bizkaia*


Cabañas desde el mirador de Pozalagua by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanares castle - Madrid*


Castillo de los Mendoza by David J. Querol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muros - Coruña*


Vistas desde el mirador by Víctor Alcocer, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN

ERESMA RIVER, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEÓN

Is the village where I live, San Ildefonso or La Granja (has two names )




La Granja (Segovia) por Javier Frigola, en Flickr

*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olvera - Cadiz*


☼ Olvera ☼ Ολβέρα ☼ by Jose Luis Jiménez-Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olvera view - Cadiz*


Olvera by cybijones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cofrentes - Valencia*


VISTA DE LA VILLA DE COFRENTES / COFRENTES VILLAGE VIEW by Mario García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orgiva - Granada*


La Alpujarra - Orgiva by Raul Cortijo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canena - Jaen*


mi pueblo (Canena) by ildefonso lorite, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN

VIELHA E MIJARAN, VAL D'ARAN/VALL D'ARAN/VALLE DE ARÁN, LLEIDA, CATALONIA



Vielha01HDR por Zenital, en Flickr


*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubeda - Jaen*


Este fin de semana nos vamos por los Cerros de Úbeda...  #ubeda #sacracapilladelsalvador #plazavazquezdemolina #renacimiento #patrimonio #arquitectura #loscerrosdeubeda #lalomadeubeda by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lestedo - Coruña*


Pico Sacro (Galicia) by Jesús Sánchez Ibáñez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redondela - Pontevedra*


Teco y Ria by Juan Álvarez Villar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuiza - Asturias*


Tuiza by Carretero2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Sielagava and Tapinon peaks - Asturias*


PICO SIEGALAVÁ y TAPINÓN (Macizo de Ubiñas) 2.131 m. by Juan V. S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montalban Castle ruins - Toledo*


Castillo de Montalbán by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallos de Riglos - Huesca*


Mallos de Riglos by javmap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valldemossa Deia - Balearic Islands*


Deiá afternoon by speakout.de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Mesquida - Balearic Islands*


Cala Mesquida by loitz79, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Güigüi Mount - Las Palmas*


Gran Canaria 2014 by Ondřej Mika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaine - Teruel*


Alcaine (Teruel) by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre - Huesca*


Castillo de Loarre by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanuza - Huesca*


Lanuza, Huesca. by Miguelbg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espiguete Peak - Palencia*


Espigüete by Nacho Cosio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agudin cave - Palencia*


Agudín Palencia - Gours by Ruben Sanchez Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorafe - Granada*


GORAFE by Jose Angel Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorafe desert - Granada*


ATARDECER EN EL DESIERTO DE GORAFE by Jose Angel Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lores - Palencia*


Lores by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Deia - Balearic Islands*
> 
> 
> Deiá afternoon by speakout.de, on Flickr


This is Valldemossa


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santo Domingo de Silos (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Santo Domingo de Silos (75) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcorcón (Madrid)*

Castillos de Valderas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bardenas Reales (Navarra)*

Bardenas Reales by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ amazing landscape with all those types of erosion. Looks a bit like the Badlands in America.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazorla - Jaen*


Cazorla. Andalucía. España by Cancela de Sas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagrada Familia church - Barcelona*


Mystique Gaudi by Natali Antonovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belchite - Zaragoza*


Belchite by Nuria Ocaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ezaro - Coruña*


Ézaro sunset by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ezaro - Coruña*


Cascada de Ézaro, La Coruña by Gonzalo Déniz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miera - Cantabria*


Isla misteriosa by FWHM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilajuiga - Gerona*


IMGP1238_900 by I can Win, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poblet Monastery - Tarragona*


Panoràmica del Monestir de Poblet / Panoramic of the Poblet Monastery by Miquel López Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monells - Gerona*


Monells by Gerard Duran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Cuenca*


Cuenca y el río Júcar desde Torre Mangana by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Carlos del Valle (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

San Carlos del Valle (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Norias - Almeria*


La vida es bella by ElsaCevallos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Almodovar del Rio - Cordoba


DSC7257 by Pedro Mengual Luque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Almodovar del Rio = Cordoba


DSC_8905.jpg by Patricia Valero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Trujillo - Caceres


Trujillo. by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Caceres*


trujillo by Joispolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trasmoz - Zaragoza*


TRASMOZ (ZARAGOZA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trasmoz - Zaragoza*


Amplitud by inma salas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noia - Coruña*


La campana del infierno by Javier Pais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Valladolid*


Valladolid by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Logroño view - La Rioja*


Logroño desde Clavijo 1 by J GM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clavijo - La Rioja
*

Vista general de Clavijo by ArtOfNois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tor valley - Lerida*


Tor Valley ruins. by Jordi Solé Joval, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabezon de Pisuerga - Valladolid*


Nieblas - Cabezón de Pisuerga. by Julio Codesal Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sotomayor castle - Pontevedra*


Castillo de Sotomayor by Tere y Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baiona - Pontevedra
*

Desde el parador Conde de Gondomar by Tere y Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Coves - Balearic Islands*


Snorkeling in the blue coastal inlet of Cales Coves by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Talis - Balearic Islands*


Menorca - Punta Talis by F. Nestares (+2.000.000 V), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Tirant - Balearic Island*


Cala Tirant by Josep Vidal Cardona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorel - Murcia*


Bateria el Jorel 003 by Foval Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorel - Murcia*


View from Cabo Tiñoso by Evgeniy Isaev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boiler waters - Las Palmas*


LOS HERVIDEROS. Lanzarote by Enric Rubio Ros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leaburu - Gipuzkoa*


Leaburu behe lainoz. by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolosa - Gipuzkoa*


Vista desde Uzturre by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dragonera - Balearic Islands*


Sa Dragonera (Baleares). Faro de Cap Llebeig by Inge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estany Tort de Peguera - Lerida*


Estany Tort de Peguera and Refugio Maria Blanc by ::Lenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espot valley - Lerida*


Valle de Espot by igniraven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mondoñedo - Lugo*


No me canso de mirarla by josé luis Zueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Torimbia - Asturias*


Torimbia by Chus65, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cofete - Las Palmas*


marismoencofete by juances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Covachos - Cantabria*


COVACHOS.( CANTABRIA) by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cayon - Asturias*


Amanecer en Cayón by Chus65, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abizanda - Huesca*


ABIZANDA . by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas - Las Palmas*


Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. by Javier Campos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guayedra - Las Palmas*


Campos de girasoles a los pies de Tamadaba ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Juncal beach - Las Palmas*


Playa El Juncal Gáldar en Gran Canaria by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arteixo - Coruña*


Mar Abierto. by Ventura Ces Armental, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calatrava la Nueva - Ciudad Real*


Calatrava la Nueva by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calatrava fields - Ciudad Rea*l


Campo de Calatrava by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Nariga, Bergantiños - Coruña*


Punta Nariga by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barizo - Coruña*


1-P1120904 Praia de Barizo by Sr. Ben Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Onis - Asturias*


Enol by Carlos F. Turienzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja - Burgos
*

escaño merindades by angel gutierrez ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuso Monastery - La Rioja*


monasterio de yuso la rioja by angel gutierrez ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Malaga*


Antequera, Málaga (Spain) by Alexander Urdiales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torcal de Antequera - Malaga*


Torcal de Antequera, Málaga, Andalucía by Pedro J Soriano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortigueira - Coruña*


VENTANA AL ORTEGAL by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poio - Pontevedra*


Illa de Tambo by Pedro López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedrafita - Leon*


Puerto de Piedrafita-Leon_002 by Miguel Angel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isoba lagoon - Leon*


Isoba lake by José Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sitges (Barcelona, Catalunya)*

Church Sunset - Sitges, Spain by Casey H, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Nerja (Málaga, Andalucía)*

Nerja by Beata G., en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Xátiva (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana)*

Castell de Xàtiva by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tauste (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Torre mudéjar de la Iglesia de Santa María. Tauste (Zaragoza) by Luis Sanz, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olite - Navarre*


Untitled by Kio LoSa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betanzos - Coruña*


- by Emilio Alonso Stuyck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Javea - Valencia*


Javea/Xabia at dusk by Terry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio cape - Valencia*


Cabo San Antonio by PACO POMARES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denia - Alicante*


Parc Natural del Montgó, Dénia, Spain by Randolf Rautenberg, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Pardo royal palace (Madrid)*

Palacio Real de El Pardo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Valencia:

Valencia: The Reina Sofia Opera in the City of Arts and Sciences, designed by Santiago Calatrava. by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Nariga - Coruña*


Sunset by the Lighthouse by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabarceno - Cantabria*


Cabárceno by Andrea Arias Enriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabarceno - Cantabria*


CABARCENO by D. Ayora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beriain - Navarre*


DSC00543 by pello urzelai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beriain - Navarre*


Beriain by Paulo Etxeberria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint John church, Granada - Granada*


Golden Relics Room by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cenes de la Vega - Spain*


Gold Hill Lands by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

View over Sevilla:

View over Seville from the Giralda by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teruel Teruel*


_DSC0471 copia by LUIS MOREDA GALLARDO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sa Foradada - Balearic Islands*


Sa Foradada. Mallorca.DSC_006216-1 by egplatero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zahara de la Sierra - Cadiz*


Zahara by Marcos Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Asturias*


La "Laboral" by tmuriel67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monachil - Granada*


River Gorge, Monachil Spain by Geoffrey Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drach cave - Balearic Islands
*

Mallorca (38) by Rosanna Todaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olmedillo de Roa - Burgos*


Olmedillo de Roa, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarellos Dam - Ourense*


Paraiso II por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sil River, Vilatuxe - Ourense*


Down the river by Xosema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilatuxe - Ourense*


"Me subes los colores" by Isidro Cea, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Duque de Arco garden (Madrid)*

Quinta del Duque de Arco (24) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montefurado - Lugo*


MONTEFURADO by imperivm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castañeras - Asturias*


Playa del Silencio by imagea.org, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algatocin - Malaga*


Algatocin,pueblos blancos by Enrique Ochoa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Chinijas - Las Palmas*


Las chinijas by Lanzarote.Isla Fotográfica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuervo Volcano - Las Palmas*


the road to the volcano by Lanzarote.Isla Fotográfica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alegranza island from above - Las Palmas*


Isla Alegranza by MortAuPat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caion - Coruña*


Panorámica de Caión by Eduardo Regueiro, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Bocairent - Valencia (C. Valenciana)*










Rubén Molina Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jaén (Andalucía)*










juan casado Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ronda - Málaga (Andalucía)*










ADOLRONDA Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Morella - Castellón (C. Valenciana)*










Jacinto Gutierrez Flickr​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Grazalema - Cádiz (Andalucía)*










Kark Melo Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcaraz (Albacete, Castilla la Mancha)*

Alcaraz by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grazalema - Cadiz*


White Town || Pueblo Blanco (Grazalema, Provincia de Cádiz. Andalucía) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zalamea - Badajoz*


Presa de Zalamea by Juan Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquife - Granada*


alquife by antonio de latorre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubrique - Cadiz*


Cradle of the Leather || Cuna de la Piel (Ubrique, Provincia de Cádiz. Andalucía) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capileira - Granada*


Capileira 7 by daraparsons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Marina - Cantabria*


IMG_20170123 by Jose Francisco Serna Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entrambasaguas - Cantabria*


Otra vista de la Peña Cabarga by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallos de Aguero - Huesca*


Village and his Mallos by Juslibol Lord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bujaruelo - Huesca*


Entrada a Bujaruelo by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Javier Castle - Navarre*


Javier by Itziar Labairu Trenchs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cares Trail - Asturias*


Untitled by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguarales de Valpalmas - Zaragoza*


Los Aguarales de Valpalmas (Zaragoza, España) by Lugares a Descubrir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguzaderas - Seville*


Castillo Aguzaderas (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olmillos de Sasamón - Burgos*


If these walls could talk by Xosema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria*


Ría de San Vicente de la Barquera by FWHM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria*


San Vicente de la Barquera by Oker2012, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*









​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanal del Barco - Zamora*


Viaducto con Talgo by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuchia - Cantabria*


Playa de los Caballos. Cuchía by David Goitia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suances - Cantabria*


Anochece en Suances by Jose M. Peral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrovillas - Caceres*


Garrovillas de Alconetar by jlsanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Break your Limits || Rompe tus Límites (Arcos de la frontera, Provincia de Cádiz. Andalucía) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Summer Sunset || Atardecer Veraniego (Arcos de la Frontera desde la Cuesta la Rosa. Cádiz) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navacepeda - Avila*


Navacepeda 1 by David San Segundo Bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaratan - Valladolid*


Life long and prosper by Rubén Pérez Planillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Asturias
*

Basilica de Santa Maria la Real Covadonga by pablo ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayllon - Segovia*


Ayllón, panorámica by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galve - Guadalajara*


Castillo de Galve by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayllon - Segovia*


AYLLÓN, SEGOVIA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Consuegra - Toledo*


LA MANCHA. CONSUEGRA, SPAIN by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerte Valley - Caceres*


BARRADO WEARS AUTUMN by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabezuela - Caceres*


Cáceres, Valle del Jerte 2012 by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tui - Pontevedra*


Tui from Mount Alhoia 2 by Javier Martin, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Río Cuervo (Cuenca, Castilla la Mancha)*

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castril - Granada*


Castril by Paco Peña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarinejo - Granada*


Algarinejo by Klinne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fondon - Almeria*


Fondón . Almería . España . by Carmen VG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Endara - Gipuzkoa*


Más cerca de Endara by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aitzulo - Gipuzkoa*


AITZULO by JUANVEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ares ria from above - Coruña*


Ares... by Leo ☮, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Barqueiro - Coruña*


Ría Do Barqueiro... by Leo ☮, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrol ria - Coruña*


Escena de una ☔arde lluviosa... by Leo ☮, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campelo - Coruña*


campelo by OurUtopy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Cotillo beach - Las Palmas*


Breathtaking beach, clothes optional. by NICK CARTER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuerteventura Island from above - Las Palmas
*

Fuerteventura from above by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Costa Calma - Las Palmas*


What a view! by Josef Bäuml, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loiba - Coruña*


Playa de loiba by Jose Luis RDS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Favaritx lighthouse from above - Balearic Islands*


Favaritx. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Mitjana - Balearic Islands*


Cala Mitjana - Menorca by karineacostas, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Caravaca de la Cruz (Murcia)*

Sierras del Noroeste. Cravaca de la Cruz. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Molina de Aragón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaraba - Zaragoza*


Jaraba-5749.jpg by Jose Manuel Ferez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerma - Burgos*


Lerma by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Death Woman Mountain - Ceuta*


Montaña de la mujer muerta (Ceuta) by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Carrascal - Zamora*


PAISAJE by Segundo Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*El Barco de Ávila (Ávila, Castilla y León)*

El Barco de Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Gorge Desfiladero de los Gaitanes - Malaga*


CAMINITO DEL REY, MÁLAGA, ESPAÑA by CARLOS MORALES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Gorge Desfiladero de los Gaitanes - Malaga*


Spain - Malaga - El caminito del Rey by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coyanza castle - Leon*


Castillo de Coyanza... | Coyanza castle... by Manuel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mampodre glacier - Leon*


La mejor droga para el alma./The best drug for the soul. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone else been to Santa Maria de Montserrat?

We went around ten years ago and took the tram to the top - it was truly breathtaking. 









*Santa Maria de Montserrat monastery in the Montserrat Mountain in Catalonia, Spain* by *CamelKW*


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Gatehouse Detail Dec 31, 2015, 5-06 AM_edit* by *F Delventhal*


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Montserrat Abbey Dec 31, 2015, 4-50 AM_edit* by *F Delventhal*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briones - La Rioja*


Alvia s-120 Barcelona Sants-Bilbao Abando atravesando Briones (La Rioja) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle de lago - Asturias*


lago del valle-1 by Carlos Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Peral - Asturias*


Valle by Oscar F. Hevia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carboneras - Almeria*


IMGP4236 by Max Pirate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alanos Mountain - Huesca*


Sierra d'Alano by Adolf Belío, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zuheros - Cordoba*


Zuheros, Córdoba. by Jose Luis Ogea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanlucar de Guadiana - Huelva*


Sanlúcar de Guadiana y Alcoutim by Maria Dolores Blesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeflores - Seville*


Dehesa...Invierno by bernabe rufo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castillo del Castelar - Cadiz*


Castillo de Castellar (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaucin - Malaga*


Untitled by Asociación Senderista El Caminante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guardo - Palencia*


guardox by alberto rollon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Potes - Cantabria*


Villa de Potes by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valley of Aragon, Huesca
*

Desde Picaube 01 by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astun - Huesca*


El Pirineo .P1080381 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gausach - Lerida*


vistas de Gausach Lerida Valle de Aran 03 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bossost - Lerida*


Bossost en la noche by David Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berga from above - Barcelona*


sul - Vista aérea de Berga by World Travelers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sal de Sallent Mountain - Barcelona*


sul - Montaña de sal de Sallent by World Travelers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peguera from above - Balearic Island*


IMG_20160219_085633 by Gary Collier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcañiz - Teruel*


Alcañiz, Teruel by Felipe Hinojosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcañiz - Teruel*


VISTA AÉREA CASTILLO CALATRABO, ALCAÑIZ. by Tafyr, on Flickr


----------



## openminded1978 (Feb 8, 2017)

Si vous aimez le street art, je vous conseille http://www.guillaumeservos.com/street-art-barcelone/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jalance - Valencia*


Cofrentes y Jalance by Encarni Parada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chirel Castle - Valencia
*

Castillo de Chirel by Anpigal_87, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cofrentes reservoir - Valencia*


Arriba de Chirel by Manel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruidera lagoons - Albacete/Ciudad Real*


LAGUNA1 by Miguel A. Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riopar - Albacete*


Riópar by Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortegana - Huelva*


Spain - Huelva - Cortegana by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Olalla del Cala - Huelva
*

Santa Olalla del Cala, village by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zarza de Granadilla - Caceres*


Zarza de Granadilla by Jose Antonio Cotallo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hervas - Caceres*


PB232748 by Carlos Olmo Bosco Vagamundos.net, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ambroz valley - Caceres*


Ambroz V by Francisco José Lanchazo Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful Extremadura.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Porriño - Pontevedra*


O Porriño by galizport, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baiona - Pontevedra*


Panoramica de Baiona by David Fernandez Vergara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morata de Tajuña from above - Madrid*


Morata de Tajuña, Madrid. by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corralejo natural park - Las Palmas*


Corralejo Natural Park by Rock Command, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corralejo natural park - Las Palmas
*

Desert by Krzysztof Bialy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajuy - Las Palmas*


Ajuy's colours by Giuseppe Grilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajuy - Las Palmas*


Ajuy - Fuerteventura by Andrea Filippo Comi, on Flickr


----------



## Inquisitor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Frias - Burgos*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riaño - Leon*


Riaño by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Leon*


Plaza del Grano by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Combarros - Pontevedra*


Combarro006 by angel vadillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astorga - Leon*


Catedral de Astorga by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bejar - Salamanca*


Bejar by @Frayle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora street - Zamora*


Zamora by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muxia - Coruña*


10 agosto 2010 Muxìa by Saverio Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sepulveda - Segovia*


Sepúlveda by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Teixeira - Orense*


A Teixeira (Ourense) by Raul G. Coto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benaocaz - Cadiz*


Benaocaz (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yaiza - Las Palmas*


EVER0966-2-Pano-Edit by Steve Everitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estellencs - Balearic Islands
*

Estellencs by Christoph Strässler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tramuntana Mountain - Balearic Islands*


View towards El Mirador de ses Ànimes by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andrin - Asturias*


20090829 371 1209 Jakobus Meer Küste Fiesta Weg Hügel Wald by Bernd Brang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ballota beach - Asturias*


Playa Ballota by imagea.org, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caldas de Luna - Leon*


Caldas de Luna by Antonio Berciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortigosa de Cameros - La Rioja*


TIERRA DE LOS CAMEROS 35 by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortigosa - la Rioja*


La Rioja, Ruta Ortigosa de Cameros - El Rasillo (27-07-2014) (10) by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabiñanigo from above - Huesca*


Sabiñánigo by Lamuga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tena valley - Huesca*


Valle de Tena by Lamuga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muela de Terreu - Huesca*


La Muela de Terreu by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


Morella by yann raoul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


Morella by kcammock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ademuz - Valencia*


20140517 Ademuz. Nocturna desde Santa Bárbara by José-Martín Antón Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cofete - Las Palmas*


cofete2 by Blueblizz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barranco del Mogan - Las Palmas*


Mogán by David Blas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masca - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Carretera Santiago del Teide - Masca by Pau Genestra, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca, Castilla y León)*

Ciudad Rodrigo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmona - Cantabria*


Pueblo de Carmona, Cantabria (España, Spain) by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maderuelo - Segovia*


012_1433 by angel gutierrez ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queralbs - Gerona*


queralbs by edu durán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amezketa - Gipuzkoa*


Barrio de Urkulaparte (Amezketa) by Miguel Seco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uztegui - Navarre*


uztegi 1 by juanluis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gualchos - Granada*


Paisaje by César de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Infiesto - Asturias*


infiesto 062 by Danny ZELCK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baqueira - Lerida*


Baqueira by Zenital, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colomers lagoon - Lerida*


Lac Major de Colomers by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helechosa - Badajoz*


Helechosa by David Plaza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñalsordo - badajoz*


Peñalsordo visto desde la cima. En algunas publicaciones aparece que la cima del peñón del Pez está en el término de este municipio, pero está íntegramente en el de Capilla. by Juan Bautista Moreno Román, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bembezar River - Cordoba*


Río Bembézar by Juan Jiménez Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornachuelos from above - Cordoba*


HORNACHUELOS A VISTA DE PAJARO by HORNACHUELOSXXI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iznajar - Cordoba*


Iznájar by F. Nestares (+2.000.000 V), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iznajar - Cordoba*


Iznajar by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Port - Balearic Islands * 


Quiet moment by glarigno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


Aqueduct, Morella by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de Xivert fortress - Castellon*


Castillo de Alcalá de Xivert. Interior by Aureliano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de Xivert view - Castellon*


100_4660_easyHDR-PRO-2 by Francisco Feliciano Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belmonte de San Jose - Teruel*

Belmonte de San Jose by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Codoñera - Teruel*


La Codonyera by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calanda reservoir from la Tarayola - Teruel*


Desde La Tarayola by Rosa María Mir Cases, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villamayor de Monjardín - Navarre*


Villamayor de Monjardín by Marta Erce Echeverría, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hijar - Teruel*


Hijar by Marta Erce Echeverría, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas, Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas, Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas, Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas, Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas, Gran Canaria*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chulilla - Valencia*


Paseando por Chulilla by Enrique Domingo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chulilla from above - Valencia*


Chulilla by Jorge A. Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xativa castle - Valencia*


Castell de Xàtiva by Toni Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Balearic Islands *


IBIZA Patrimonio de la Humanidad... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cullera - Valencia*


Panoràmica de la desembocadura del riu Xúquer. Cullera. by Josep - fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ledesma - Salamanca*


LEDESMA by MERCHE CABALLERO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alaejos - Salamanca*


Tormenta sobre Alaejos by Alfredo S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila*


...entre tostones y crucifijos... by puesyomismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buitrago de Lozoya - Madrid*


Buitrago de Lozoya II by Ramón Vázquez Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buitrago de Lozoya - Madrid*


Buitrago. by JuanFran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sax - Alicante*


Sax, Alicante, Spain. by Paul Twomey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadasella - Asturias*


El Cielo Definitivo I; [EXPLORED] by Luis Reigada Seijas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aller valley - Asturias*


Valle de Aller; [EXPLORED] by Luis Reigada Seijas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Louro - Coruña*


MONTE LOURO by Manolo Arean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tudanca - Cantabria*


Tudanca by Luis A. López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Salt, Matarraña - Teruel*


El salt by Héctor Izquierdo Bartolí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sasamon - Burgos*


Sasamón by Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villalbilla - Madrid*


VILLALBILLA MADRID 5595 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miraculous Aqueduct - Badajoz*


Mérida, Acueducto de los Milagros. by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solana del Pino - Ciudad Real*


SOLANA DEL PINO (VALLE DE ALCUDIA) 1. by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoces del Riaza - Segovia*


Rivera otoñal by Roberto_48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellfollit de la Roca - Gerona*


Castellfollit de la Roca, Katalonien, Spanien by Falk Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Pau - Gerona*


Santa Pau, Katalonien, Spanien by Falk Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Gerona*


Besalú, Katalonien, Spanien by Falk Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sallent de Gallego - Huesca*


Sallent de Gállego (Huesca) by Josema Dieguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maderuelo - Segovia*


Embalse del Linares - Maderuelo (Segovia) by jose luis rojo garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maderuelo - Segovia
*

Puerta de entrada a la Villa Medieval de Maderuelo - Segovia by PACO VARGAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilan Cape - Coruña*


Cabo Vilán - Galicia by mauro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Santiago de Compostela - Coruña*


Atardecer en Santiago de Compostela by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porma reservoir - Leon*


Porma by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Pesga - Caceres*


La Pesga - Las Hurdes - by Chus Bordell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalupe - Caceres*


Guadalupe by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Villuercas - Caceres*


Las Villuercas by Carlos Julián Martín Carrizosa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algar/Guadalest - Alicante*


Fuentes del Algar y Guadalest by Luis M. A. de la Flor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berzocana - Caceres*


Berzocana by Clodulfo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mazarron Mines - Murcia*


Sangre by Miguel Mora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mazarron Mines - Murcia*


Minas de Mazarrón (Murcia-Spain) by Jose Gomariz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barranco de Tenisque - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Wolken by ~janne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrelo do Miño - Orense*


Vineyards and lake by Joanne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilariño de Conso - Orense*


Encoro de Portas-Vilariño de Conso by delfineiras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donon - Pontevedra*


OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cies Island - Pontevedra*


Desde el Faro by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ons Island - Pontevedra*


Isla de Ons por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castillo de Alba - Zamora*


Castillo de Alba by NandoZamora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arana Mountain - Granada*


sierra de Arana by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR PEGO, ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

Sunset over the costa Blanca by Ken Farge LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR ALMODÓVAR DEL RÍO, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA*

Spain11_0860 by Wallace, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiñana - Almeria*


Alboloduy en la lejanía by Michael Jean, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SOS DEL REY CATÓLICO, ZARAGOZA, ARAGÓN*

Panorámica by Asun Idoate, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*GUADIX, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA*

Spain -14 by tp13827, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cope cape - Murcia
*

Cabo Cope by Jose Torres, on Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR GIJÓN, ASTURIAS*

IMG_6830 by AmandaK, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*DON BENITO, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA*

Paisaje otoñal by Aldara Carreño, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*MORAIRA-CALP, ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

Cumbre del Sol sunset by Terry, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SAN PEDRO CHURCH, TERUEL, ARAGÓN*

Claustro mudejar de la Iglesia de San Pedro (Teruel) by José Luis Mieza, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CAMPRODÓN, GIRONA, CATALONIA*

CAMPRODÓN - EL PONT NOU - THE NEW BRIDGE by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SIERRA DE GRAZALEMA, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA*

Grazalema by Abel Maestro Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR CHEQUILLA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA*

PARQUE NATURAL DEL ALTO TAJO 027 -CHEQUILLA-GUADALAJARA by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*ANDRIN BEACH, ASTURIAS*

Ballota 200317-5888 by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SOTRES, ASTURIAS*

Sotres by Mariemivaki, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*EL BERNACHO, BURGOS, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Valle de El Bernacho by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*RESERVOIR OF LA VIÑUELA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*

_FGJ3644 by fernando gonzalez jimenez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR CORVERA, MURCIA*

Carretera al infierno by anggarfer, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*SANTA MARÍA DE LEBEÑA CHURCH, CANTABRIA*

Cumbres borrascosas...Iglesia de Santa Maria de Lebeña.(Cantabria ). by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*URKIOLA NATURAL PARK, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY*

036 by Juan Luis Zabala, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*PELEGRINA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILLA-LA MANCHA*

Pelegrina, Guadalajara by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*POBLET MONASTERY, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA*

Monasterio de Poblet by Andrés Gz. Ms., en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR JACA, HUESCA, ARAGÓN*

Aunque hace décadas que no vivo en Jaca, he descubierto que tengo montones de fotos hechas a nuestra Peña Oroel. #landscape #mountain #valley #sky #clouds #jaca #countryside #hometown by Carlos de Vega, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR FELANITX, MALLORCA, BALEARIC ISLANDS*

Sant Salvador 0128-Pano by Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*NEAR TRIACASTELA, LUGO, GALICIA*

Monte Oribio by Roteiros Galegos, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*CASTLE OF LOS MENDOZA, MANZANARES EL REAL, MADRID*

Castillo de los Mendoza by Dino Pozo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Cova / Miño river - Lugo
*

El meandro de A cova . Lugo-Galicia-Spain by Mari Lecertua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algeciras reservoir - Murcia*


Embalse de Algeciras. by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*cabriel river - Cuenca*


Río Cabriel by Juan Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enguídanos - Cuenca*


Enguídanos by carlos pons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoces del Cabriel - Cuenca*


Hoces del Cabriel 044 by sr.enguita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ademuz - Valencia*


20140517 Ademuz. Nocturna desde Santa Bárbara by José-Martín Antón Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linares de Mora - Teruel*


Linares de Mora (Teruel) (7) by Joan Grífols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torreciudad - Huesca*


Ermita by josé luis Zueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belsue reservoir - Huesca*


Embalse de Belsué, sierra de Gabardiella y Tozal de Guara by Manuel Navarro Cameo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arseguel - Lerida*


Arsèguel (l'Alt Urgell) by ll.lloren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tazones - Asturias*


Tazones (Asturias) desde el aire by sase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siguenza - Guadalajara*


Siguenza desde el aire by Udri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siguenza Street - Guadalajara*


_DSC3749 by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Degollada de la Llegua - Las Palmas*


Gran Canaria - Degollada de las Yeguas and Surroundings in the Winter by Luis Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhama de Granada - Granada*


Alhama de Granada by Landahlauts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanlucar la Mayor - Seville*


Cortijos a vista de pájaro by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castejon de Sos - Huesca*


Castejón de Sos desde el aire by Boni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalope Valley - Teruel*


Guadalope Valley by Oddiseis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valderrobres - Teruel
*

Ayuntamiento, plaza de España, Valderrobres by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanares el Real - Madrid*


2017_02_18-7 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## J. de Kater (Mar 24, 2017)

Strange building but I like it.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mount Teide from the Garajonay park *










Flickr sosivov​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arucas - Las Palmas*


100108.ArucasNoche.IMG_2425 by Ricardo SB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arucas - Las Palmas*


091012.Arucas.IMG_1682 by Ricardo SB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escorca - Balearic Islands*


View from the Hill of the Rosarys, Santuari de Lluc by Christoph Strässler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carballiño - Orense*


Iglesia de la Veracruz en Carballiño. by Roberto González, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Altea:









Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Guarda - Pontevedra*


precioso escondrijo. by Asier Quintana, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Benedorm*








All photos are taken by me


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Benedorm*








All photos are taken by me


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Benedorm*









All photos are taken by me


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Benedorm*









All photos are taken by me


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Benedorm*









All photos are taken by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baroña ruins - Coruña*


Restos de un poblado Celta... by Leo ☮, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Tecla - Pontevedra*


Castro de S.Tecla - Tuy by Antonio Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toledo*

Toledo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aljibe waterfall (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Cascada del Aljibe by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ullaca - Avila *


Castro de Ullaca by Senderismo Sermar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcenaciones - Cantabria*


Barcenaciones by Carmen Maza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riba de Santiuste - Guadalajara*


Rock Castle. Riba de Santiuste.Siguenza. Spain by Luis Castaneda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jadraque - Guadalajara*


Jadraque by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serin - Asturias*


s907-serin-vacas-big by Asmodeus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verdicio - Asturias*


Verdicio, Asturias by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bañugues - Asturias*


Bañugues. by Ana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jarandilla de la vera - Caceres*


Jarandilla desde arriba by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guijo de Santa Bárbara - Caceres*


Guijo de Santa Bárbara by lazancada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jativa Castle - Valencia*


Castillo y conjunto monumental de Játiva - Valencia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albentosa - Teruel*


Viaductos by Manel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mediano reservoir - Huesca*


Embalse de Mediano by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan de Plan - Huesca*


San Juan de Plan desde Gistaín by Ordesito de los de Ordesa de toda la vida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treserls & Añisclo - Huesca*


Treserols y Añisclo by Javier Vecino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cinca river from above - Huesca*


DSCF6602 - Le défilé d'Entremón et le río Cinca depuis le château de Samitier by Sylvain Silver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teruel - Teruel*


À Teruel, dans le brouillard by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escatron - Zaragoza*


Otoño en Escatrón by Jose de Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escaray - La Rioja*


Ezcaray I by eduardo alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de las Nieves - Las Palmas*


Puerto de Las Nieves. AGAETE by Orlando Torres Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala en Porter - Balearic Islands*


MENORCA Y SUS ACANTILADOS - MENORCA AND ITS CLIFFS by Francisco López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Joan de Boi - Lerida*


Sant Climent de Taüll || Vall de Boí by Fernando Fernández Baliña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona - Tarragona*


Tarragona, Catalunya, Spain by John Meckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornos - Coruña*


De Covas a Valdoviño. Costa de Ferrol by Roteiros Galegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roblido - Orense*


Roblido - Meandro del río Sil, desde A Fraga del Mediodía by Bob Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xares river valley - Orense*


Montes de Orense - Paisaje del valle del río Xares by Bob Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Triacastela - Lugo*


Monte Oribio by Roteiros Galegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covarrubias - Burgos*


Crucero de Covarrubias by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñaranda del Duero - Burgos*


Ventana al Pasado by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valderredible - Palencia*


Valle de Valderredible, desde el Mirador de Valcabado by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alba de los Cardanos - Palencia*


Embalse de Camporredondo by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Berlanga de Duero (Soria, Castilla y León)*

Berlanga de Duero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Ramba de Barrachina, Teruel (Aragón)*


LIKE OLD COW BOY HUT-COMME LA VIEILLE CABANE DU COW BOY-RAMBLA DE BARRACHINA-TERUEL by serge teixeira, en Flickr


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Cañón del Río Lobos, Soria (Castilla y León)*


_DSC1547- Cañón de río Lobos (Soria) by Enrique Maestro, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega del Pas - Cantabria*


VEGA DEL PAS CANTABRIA 8033 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar street - Cantabria*


SANTILLANA DEL MAR CANTABRIA 7911 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilallonga de Ter - Gerona*


Vilallonga de Ter by Francisco López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buñuelas - Granada*


albuñuelas by antonio de latorre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villanueva del Mesias - Granada*


villanueva del mesias by antonio de latorre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieza - Murcia
*

Atalaya, Cieza, Murcia by Squizofrenica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieza - Murcia
*

cieZación by puesyomismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Es Mercadal - Balearic Islands *


Menorca 2016 by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jameos del Agua - Las Palmas*


Untitled by uana banana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaga - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


February Walking in the Anaga Mountains, Tenerife by Jack Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tejeda - Las Palmas*


mesaacusa9 by juances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villarino dam - Salamanca
*

presadealdeaavilaacop by juances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mogarraz - Salamanca*


Atardecer en Mogarraz by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haria and Temisa Valleys - Las Palmas*


vallesdehariaytemisa by juances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Cathedrals - Lugo*


Praia das Catedrais panoramika by Mr. Theklan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magacela fortress ruins - Badajoz*


Castle of Magacela by Tomás Mazón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magacela fields - Badajoz*


Untitled by Carlos Julián Martín Carrizosa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerte valley - Caceres*


VALLE DEL JERTE. DE CABRERO PA'RRIBA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Agaete (Gran Canaria, Islas Canarias)*

Puerto de Las Nieves. Agaete. Gran Canaria by Montse ;-)), en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Umbralejo (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Umbralejo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena - Huelva*


Villa Aretiana by Jose Manuel Vazquez Lazo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aitona - Lerida*


PASEANDO ENTRE FLORES. by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calanda - Teruel*


Monasterio 1 by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pandillo - Cantabria*


Sólo un breve latido en un silencio ancestral. / Only a brief heartbeat in a ancestral silence. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Bolao - Cantabria*


SKY ROKS AND WATER . by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sau reservoir - Barcelona*


PANTA DE SAU.(VILANOVA DE SAU) by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonaigua mountain pass - Lerida
*

Port de la Bonaigua / Puerto de la Bonaigua / Bonaigua mountain pass by Jordi Brió, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Rebei - Huesca/Lerida*


CONGOST O DESFILADERO DE MONT-REBEI . by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Creus Monastery - Tarragona*


Monestir Santas Creus by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simat de la Valldigna - Valencia*


Untitled by xsalto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simat de la Valldigna - Valencia*


Monestir de la Valldigna 7 by Werner Wilmes, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cabarceno (Cantabria)*

-PARQUE DE LA NATURALEZA DE CABARCENO- CANTABRIA 8137 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Rello (Soria,Castilla y León)*

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almonaster la Real - Huelva*


Las luces se encienden..., Cae la noche sobre "Almonaster la Real". Parque Natural de la Sierra de Aracena y Picos de Aroche (Huelva). by José Manuel Mora Huerta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajar - Huelva*


Alájar by Luis MN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Odiel river - Huelva*


Puente sobre el rio Odiel by Pedro Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Water cave, Tiscar - Jaen*


Cueva del Agua by Jose Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Water cave, Tiscar - Jaen*


Viaje a Cazorla, mayo de 2011. by GUARA (Fotos), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalest castle - Alicante*


(0272/14) El Castell de Gadalest by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polop - Alicante*


(025/17) Polop y el macizo de Ponoig by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viso del Alcor - Seville
*

Puzzle by Alonso Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viso del Alcor - Seville*


Spring by Alonso Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zumaia (Vizcaya, País Vasco)*

Zumaia´s flysch (Basque Country) by Jon Nanclares Medrano, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana)*

MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (LX) … en la madrugada del tiempo, del pasado… by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

Alicante by Antonio Aliaga, en Flickr
Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urdax cave - Navarre
*

URDAZUBI URDAX by Indianoa Baita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obanos - Navarre*


Obanos by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ollo valley - Navarre*


Valle de Ollo by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asomada del Ribero - Cantabria*


CANTABRIA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coca Castle - Segovia*


Castillo de COCA (SEGOVIA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medinaceli - Soria
*

MEDINACELI, SPAIN by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montblanc - Tarragona*


Montblanc by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almagro - Ciudad Real
*

[0156]: Plaza Mayor de Almagro. by José Balsas García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ceuta view from the hill - Ceuta
*

Amanecer de primavera sobre Ceuta. by Carlos Peláez Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biar - Alicante*


Castillo de Biar by Jorge A. Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villena - Alicante*


Castillo de Villena by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olvera - Cadiz*


Olvera at Dusk by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villafranca del Penedes - Barcelona*


Penedes, Espania by Dennis Cluth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pancorbo - Burgos*


RENFE - Pancorbo 10-5-1987 by luisignacio.alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torneiros - Pontevedra*


O Xures by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mugueimes - Orense*


Mugueimes.jpgvista by Ramón Dominguez Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamadaba park - Las Palmas
*

tamadaba-1 by lex thoonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parralillo reservoir - Las Palmas*


Presa del Parralillo.Ruta de las presas de la Aldea a Artenara.Gran Canaria. (15-02-10) by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Golfo view from Jinama mirador - Las Palmas*


Untitled by need.more.pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montaña Clara island and La Concha beach - Las Palmas*


Isla de Montaña Clara y Playa de la Concha by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Formentera Island view - Balearic Islands*


Formentera by yashima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala d'Albarca - Balearic Islands*


Cala d'Albarca by yashima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ariñez - Alava*


Ariñez by Joseba Iriarte http://josebairiarte.wordpress.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berezao - Gipuzkoa*


Camino de Arantzatzu, Oñati. Guipuzcoa. by Felipe Hinojosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracena castle ruins - Soria*


Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atienza - Guadalajara*


Atienza - Guadalajara by David Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valverde de los Arroyos, an old street- Guadalajara*


_MG_5259 by Jorge & Vero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siguenza - Guadalajara*


Sigüenza, Guadalajara by Carlos Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Boniches*, Castilla-La Mancha


Otoño en Boniches by Kio LoSa, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pelegrina (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Pelegrina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doriga - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. SAN MARCELO (1) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salas - Asturias*


Camino Primitivo Etapa 3 by Dani Leoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santullano - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Cebreiro - Lugo*


Nacidos para no quedarse by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeon - Leon*


Valdeón. León. Spain by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espinama - Cantabria*


Fuente de, Spain by weesam2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carracedo Monastery - Leon*


Monasterio de Carracedo by Jose Manuel Agudo Cuesta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila*


Plaza de la Villa, Arévalo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velez Blanco - Almeria*


DSC02720_HDR by Chris Belsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velez Blanco castle - Almeria*


Vélez Blanco by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellifollit - Gerona*


Rooftops on the Mountains by Clare-White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albaida - Valencia*


507 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr


----------



## Mottolino (Feb 11, 2017)

¡Espana que bonita Es!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manresa - Barcelona*


Manresa / Barcelona / Spain by Rios Valles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talamanca - Barcelona*


Talamanca Castell by Sergi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Linya - Lerida*


La Cova Gran - Estació de Santa Linya by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardona - Barcelona*


2239, Cardona, Barcelona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de la Selva - Teruel*


Alcalá de la Selva by PacoQT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*GUdar - Teruel*


Gudar by Hotel El Mirador, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Valencia:*

Valencia: City of Arts and Sciences - L'Umbracle (2001) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riotorto - Lugo
*

Riotorto by P. Medina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portomarin - Lugo
*

IMG_4215 by Tijuanense Viajero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente del Valle - Burgos*


Make it rain by Ramón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pombeiro - Lugo*


POMBEIRO, Pantón, Lugo, Galicia. Peña Pombeira. by Josercid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Airoa - Pontevedra*


Airoa en el Suído (serie) por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Cobelo - Orense*


Tierras de Covelo por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muros - Coruña*


Panorama cumbre de Monte Louro by Paco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Olalla - Huelva*


castillo santa olalla, huelva by manuel nevado alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calo D'Esmoro - Balearic Island*


Caló d'Es Moro (Mallorca) by Óscar López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Figuera - Balearic Islands*


Cala Figuera (Mallorca) by Óscar López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arta - Balearic Islands*


Artà by Roland Brunn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zudaire - Navarre*


Zudaire con al balcón de Pilatos al fondo by Albert Poch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frejulfe - Asturias*


Playa de Frejulfe by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Video Cape - Asturias*


Cabo de Video by Miguel Lana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Asturias*


Gijón desde el aire by Miguel Lana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Carnero, Algeciras - Cadiz*


Punta Carnero (Algeciras) by Juanmi Márquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Tarifa - Cadiz*


Algeciras (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria de Redondo - Palencia*


STA. MARIA DE REDONDO by ÁNGEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alba de los Cardaños - Palencia*


RET-20110430-IMG_0492 by jmpe2004, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garganta del Infierno - Caceres*


Parque natural de la Garganta de los Infierno, El Jerte, Cáceres by Oscar Garriga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Asensio - La Rioja*


_DSC0280 - Viñedos en La Rioja by Enrique Maestro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fresno de la Rivera - Zamora*


Dos otoños... by Jesús Emilio Monje, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velefique - Almeria*


¿Te gusta conducir?, Velefique (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velefique - Almeria*


WP_20131207_1727 copia by jose luis carmona sola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toro - Zamora*


Toro (Zamora) by Alberto Feijoo Ibaseta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colomers lake - Lerida*


- LAGOS DE COLOMERS - by Tomás Mauri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unha and Salardu - Lerida*


Unha y Salardú by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*National Park of Aigüestortes - Lerida*


Estany Llong by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahull - Lerida*


El poble de Taüll i l'Aüt, des de la torre de l'església de Sant Climent. El pueblo de Taüll i el Aüt, desde la torre de la iglesia de Sant Climent. #poble #poblescatalans #pueblo #village #taüll #romanicvalldeboi #valldeboi #altaribagorça #aralleida #ca by Roger Gras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castejon de Sos - Huesca*


Castejón de Sos desde el aire by Boni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelva - Valencia*


Chelva, pueblo serrano de Valencia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaen from above - Jaen*


Catedral desde el aire by Dani Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvatierra - Badajoz*


SALVATIERRA DE LOS BARROS by GRUPO VERDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burguillos del cerro - Badajoz*


Burguillos del Cerro 250513-7130 by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cavaloca Canyon - tarragona*


Cavaloca canyon by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Peralejos de las Truchas, Castilla-La Mancha

Tajo by RAFAHEREDI, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velez chapel at Murcia Cathedral - Murcia*


Capilla de los Velez, Catedral de Murcia by amaianos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tordesillas - Valladolid
*

Tordesillas sobre río Duero.... by ALBERTO Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bollullo beach - Santa Cruz de Tenerife
*

Playa de Bollullo by Rolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vicar - Almeria*


Views Aguadulce, Almeria by Kirikob12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beget - Gerona*


Beget by José Luis Luque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beget - Gerona*


Pueblo pintoresco del Pirineo Catalan ( Beget ) by J.A. Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oña - Burgos*


Oña. Burgos by Chus Villarejo Naveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oña - Burgos*


Iglesia Monasterio de Oña by Luis A. López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarca - Tarragona*


Albarca by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ballestar - Castellon*


the road to Ballestar by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartuja de Escaladei - Tarragona*


Cartuja D'escaladei-Cataluña by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandujo - Asturias*


Bandujo, Proaza. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Concha - Cantabria*


Desde covalruyo. by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Argomilla - Cantabria
*

Argomilla de Cayón by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noja - Cantabria*


Esles by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orellan Gallery - Leon*


Ruina Montium by Marcos Lòpez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torroella de Montgri - Gerona*


L'estartit / Torroella de Montgri by jen&co, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Alcázar de San Juan by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castell de Mur - Lerida*


Cellers - Estorm - Castell de Mur - Collmorter - Guàrdia de Noguera by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guardia - Lerida*


El Paraigua 20130511a12 Pallars JussÃ by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sin - Huesca *


Sin, l'Aragó, Pirineu, Huesca by Angela Llop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Congost de Terradets - Lerida*


Tren dels Llacs. by Felipe Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bossost - Lerida
*

Bossòst by zé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beget - Gerona*


Beget by Javier Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanuza reservoir - Huesca*


Día de Viento en Lanuza-Pirineos 📷 by amallagray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tossa del Mar - Gerona*


P1070039 by Les Copains de la Petite Reine Sion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tossa del Mar - Gerona*


Tossa de Mar. Catalonia, Spain by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Javierre de Ara - Huesca*


Javierre de Ara,Huesca by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bielsa - Huesca*


Valle de Pineta by Paco Satué, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Serena - Balearic Island*


Cala Serena by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Aviles - Asturias*


Amanecer en el Camino #tineo #Asturias #caminodeSantiago #caminoprimitivo #viaje #Viajes #travelers #Travel #senderismo #espaciofotografico #nature by Alex Cerdeño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laredo - Cantabria*


Puebla Vieja de Laredo | Old Town, Laredo, Spain by Borja Irastorza Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laredo - Cantabria
*

Ocaso | Sunset in Laredo, Cantabria, Spain by Borja Irastorza Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcazar, Segovia - Segovia*


Alcázar de Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarazona - Zaragoza*


2017-4637 Tarazona - Blick von Iglesia Santa Magdalena by Wolfgang Appel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veruela Abbey - Zaragoza*


Iglesia Monasterio de Veruela by josé luis Zueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veruela Abbey - Zaragoza*


( equirectangular ) Monasterio de Veruela_Iglesia by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suria - Barcelona*


Súria by alfonso garcía ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vitoria, an old street - Alava


Vitoria - Gasteiz by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tui - Pontevedra*


Tui _ HDR by Bruno Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Cortellas - Pontevedra*


Dia de Fogueiras por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redondela - Pontevedra*


Donnerstag, 8. Mai 2008 REDONDELA - PONTEVEDRA 20,5 Km by ribarena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña waterfront - Coruña*


Agradable tarde de Enero... by Leo ☮, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samos - Lugo*


(304/17) Los colores de los veranos ... by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raxo - Pontevedra*


RAXÓ by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linares Farm fields - Jaen*


Pinceladas by Cristobal J. Rus Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalen - Jaen*


Arquillos - Pantano de Guadalen by Javier Cambero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilches - Jaen*


Vilches ( Jaen ) by javilinares, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Bilbao*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Calatrava la Vieja (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Calatrava la Vieja (14) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Campo de Criptana (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Campo de Criptana by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante (C Valenciana)*

Alicante Blue by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

More of *Bilbao*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumaia - Gipuzkoa*


Untitled by Alberto Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumaia - Gipuzkoa*


Zumaia by arka 76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santullano - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Mortera - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. LA MORTERA by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autillas del Pino - Palencia*


Mirador de Tierra de Campos, Castilla toda by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buelna - Asturias*


Salto del caballo 08102016 by Javi Pinedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almaciga - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Verdes praderas... by Marcelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albercutx - Balearic Islands*


Mallorca IV by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lord Valley - Lerida*


La vall de Lord by Multivac42, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Segarra - Lerida*


Paisatge d'Ivorra, la Segarra. by Angela Llop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llobregós valley - Lerida*


Vall del Llobregós: Cementiri dels Nens Xics - Torre de Vallferosa by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Lliria (Valencia)*

Plaça Major, Llíria by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Maurici - Lerida*


V as in "V"eauty (series) by Paco Calvino, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Talavera de la Reina (Toledo, Castilla la Mancha)*

Talavera de la Reina by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espot Valley - Lerida*


Valle de Espot by igniraven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escrita river valley - Lerida*


Vall - Valley by Jordi Gavaldà, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ricote valley - Murcia*


Valle de Ricote (Murcia) by Ricardo Castellanos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segura river - Murcia*


Mirador del Alto de Bayna by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buitrago del Lozoya (Madrid)*

Buitrago del Lozoya by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gessa - Lerida
*

La Val (Salardu, Tredos and Baqueira as seen from Gessa - Val d'Aran - Lleida - Spain) by Paco Calvino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santisteban del puerto - Jaen*


santisteban del puerto by vero777, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalimar - Jaen*


17 - Guadalimar en Jaén by Eneas Pedro Car, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Buerba - Burgos*


A moment of peace by Iñaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallejuelo - Burgos*


Vallejuelo by tejeval, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaucin - Malaga*


Ruta floral por Gaucín by Lui G. Marín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Adrada castle - Avila*


castillo by Francisco Javier Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Adrada - Avila*


La Adrada (Ávila) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RÓDRÍGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jarama valley - Madrid*


Vista... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Barranco del Infierno - Alicante


(300/17) La entrada al infierno by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguar valley - Alicante*


Senderos de Laguar by Manel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benigembla - Alicante*


benigembla by santi vallés, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palma de Mallorca (Islas Baleares)*

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona Amphitheater - Tarragona*


(1500) Les restes de l'imperi by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albaida valley - Valencia*


la vall de albaida by jose manuel torro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biar from the castle - Alicante*


Castillo de Biar (Alicante) by robertopastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yedra castle - Jaen*


Castillo la Yedra (1) by pawelcn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benalmadena - Malaga*


Fabulous Kitsch by Agnes & Hans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benabarre fort - Huesca*


El baluarte s.XVI-XVIII by Tomas Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olite - Navarre*


Olite-5611.jpg by Jose Manuel Ferez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olite - Navarre*


Olite by Sergio Romera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lobios - Orense*


Lobios 1 by Ramón Dominguez Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queguas - Orense*


queguas by leopoldo de castro, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Palacio de La Magdalena, Santander *


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teba - Malaga*


Spain - Malaga - Teba by Marcial B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mercader - Teruel*


DosTorres_2011mayo_P1130294 by Exulve Teruel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinojosa del Duque - Cordoba*


Spain - Cordoba - Hinojosa del Duque from ermita del Cristo de las Injurias by Marcial B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algatocin - Malaga*


Algatoc%2525C3%2525ADn%25252C%252520Andaluc%2525C3%2525ADa%25252C%252520Espa%2525C3%2525B1a. by John Currin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belalcazar castle - Cordoba*


010-ruta motera otoño 2016-52.jpg by TxabiBike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benarraba - Malaga*


Spain - Malaga - Benarraba by Marcial B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuengirola - Malaga*


Untitled by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrijo de la Cañada - Zaragoza
*


Torrijo de la Cañada (Zaragoza) Spain by pere sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berga - Barcelona
*

BERGA by Dani Morell, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siviglia: notturno di Plaza de Espana.*

Spagna ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid, plaza de Espana: le statue di Don Chisciotte e Sancho Panza alla base del monumento a Cervantes.*

Spagna ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordoba,España*

Cordoba - España .... by JMartinC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cadiz,España*

Cadiz, España by Emilio Naranjo R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*España market*

españa by Danny VB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*España*

España by Caio Reiss, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parc Güell*

España by i'm the superficial, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*España*

España by J Cornelius, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Murallas de Ceuta*

Murallas de Ceuta 17-05-2008 18,11 by Antonio Cha, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elizondo - Navarre*


Sin título by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sardinero en Santander*

MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (III) Para baratti by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baztan - Navarre*


Nieve en Baztan by Margarita Calderó, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia*

España by Marco Di Leo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia,Spain*

España - valencia by Nailton Barbosa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toledo*

Toledo España by Stephan Haecker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marbella*

Marbella, España by Marcos Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de España*

Plaza de España by Maria Infante Aramburu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuenca*

España - Cuenca by fontxito, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ainsa (Huesca)
Pirineos - España*

España - Ainsa by fontxito, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vista de la catedral de Segovia*

España - Segovia by fontxito, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia*

España by Marco Di Leo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finial figure with circular garland, and the lion of Castilla*

España / Spain by Ramon Oria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sevilha*

Espanã - Sevilha by Nailton Barbosa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeolmos/Alalpardo - Madrid*


Alalpardo15-4-2016... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lozoya - Madrid*


Buitrago De Lozoya by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saz de jarama - Madrid*


Mirada by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moya - Barcelona*


pla am flors i al fons Moià Barcelona by Albert Mestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moya - Barcelona*


Moià, Moianés. Barcelona. by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubinat/La Segarra - Lerida*


Paisatge de la Segarra des de Rubinat. by Angela Llop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangua - Burgos*


00605012013 by k l i k, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torre Alhaquime - Cadiz*


Por los Pueblos Blancos by Jose Torres, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*España. Zaragoza. Basílica del Pilar*

España. Zaragoza. Basílica del Pilar by César Catalán, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montsoriu castle - Gerona*


Castell de Montsoriu by Roser Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ullastret - Gerona*


IMG_1801 by Triin Olvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorafe - Granada*


IMG_7648 by J Mir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portman bay - Murcia*


PINO Y MAR by Carlos José Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca University - Salamanca*


IMG_0293 by jorcolma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toro - Zamora*


Colegiata de Toro_80_MyM by LA CÁMARA VIVA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atienza - Guadalajara*


Atienza. by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquezar - Huesca*


Alquézar by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pineta valley - Huesca*


Touche de lumière sur la Larri by Louis Hecker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cinca waterfall - Huesca*


Waterfall by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deba - Gipuzkoa *


Elgoibar17-0989.jpg by Ramon Ciércoles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peracense fort - Teruel*


Castillo de Peracense by David Martín Castán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granadella Bay - Alicante*


Granadella Bay by Terry Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etxaleku /Imotz - Navarre*


Etxaleku - Imotz by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urdotz /Goñerri - Navarre*


Urdotz - Goñerri by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zabaltza - Navarre*


Zabaltza - Nafarroa by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moeche fort - Coruña*


Castillo Moeche by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samos - Lugo*


120618_CDS-2545.jpg by Jose I. Mallaina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haria - Las Palmas*


Lanzarote (Canaries/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graciosa Island view - Las Palmas*


Lanzarote (Canaries/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caldera Blanca - Las Palmas*


Lanzarote (Canaries/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Cadavo path - Lugo*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. PROXIMIDADES DE MONTOUTO by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Marcelo - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. SAN MARCELO (1) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montanchez - Caceres*


Iglesia de Montanchez by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montanchez - Caceres*


Montanchez by alvaro pi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuacos de Yuste - Caceres*


Cuacos de Yuste by Alvaro Guzmán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo in B/W - Lugo*


Lugo by José Cordero Núñez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*view from O Cebreiro - Lugo*


Esperando la tormenta panorámica- waiting for the storm panorama by Jaime López, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Rocks at Montserrat, Catalonia









by me, instagram


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rabe de las Calzadas - Burgos
*

120607_CDS-0887.jpg by Jose I. Mallaina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Oseira monastery - Orense*_


Monasteiro de Oseira, Galicia, Spain by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasaia - Gipuzkoa*


La belleza de Pasaia by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrojeriz - Burgos*


Castrojeriz by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alba reservoir - Burgos*


Presa de Alba. by M.Carmen Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bernues - Huesca*


La belleza del Prepirineo by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hercules Lighthouse - Coruña*


Torre de Hércules La Coruña by Jaime López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrol - Coruña*


Ferrol Ria by Jose M. F. Pontigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*around Lourenza - Lugo*


San Adriano Panoramica Del Valle by En Plena forma jesus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdoviño - Coruña*


Pantín by Roberto Marín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bureba - Burgos*


A moment of peace by Iñaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Errezil - Gipuzkoa*


Definitely Basque by Iñaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tobalina Valley - Burgos*


Valle de Tobalina by Luis Miguel Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plagaro ruins - Burgos*


Vegetación invasiva by Iñaki Couceiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Badajoz*


Castillo de Medellín. Badajoz. Extremadura. by José Ramón Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azuaga fields - Badajoz*


campo2 by La Charca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Facho Hill - Pontevedra*


2012_08_05_0536 by Rodolfo Ramallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morgadáns, Peitieiros and Couso - Pontevedra*



D90-DSC_0160 by Javier Corbacho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arousa - Pontevedra*


ILLA DE AROUSA by fernando santiago figueira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linares de la Sierra - Huelva*


España, Andalucía, Provincia de Huelva, Linares de la Sierra by Michael Mechthold-Jin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marchena - Seville*


En avioneta por Andalucía - Marchena (Sevilla) by "On the Shoulders of Giants", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciguñuela - Valladolid*


Iglesia de San Gines entre amapolas - Ciguñuela (Valladolid) by Julio Codesal Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Arcos de la Frontera panorámica. by Juan Luis Saredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zorita - Castellon
*

Zorita del maestrat .IMG_3304 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ares del Maestre - Castellon*


Ares del Maestrat by avi_olmus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergantes river view - Castellon*


Vista desde las balconadas de los pasadizos que conducen al Santuario de la Virgen de la Balma. Sorita (Els Ports. Castelló de La Plana) (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cullera - Valencia*


Panoràmica de la desembocadura del riu Xúquer. Cullera. by Josep - fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pielagos - Cantabria*


IMG_8511 by Jose Francisco Serna Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Sisargas - Coruña*


ISLAS SISARGAS by Juhánal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caion - Coruña*


Caión-a coruña. by luscofusco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Es Vedra - Balearic Island *


Es Vedrà by © Andreu Soler PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pielagos - Cantabria*


_DSC1636 - Ría de Mogro (Cantabria) by Enrique Maestro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perlora - Asturias*


Playa de Carranques (Perlora) by Francisco Molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap de Creus natural Park - Gerona*


Parc Natural del Cap de Creus by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malpica - Coruña*


DSC03874-Malpica (Galicia) by alma-81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laxe - Coruña*


Laxe dende A Portela by Xulio Barreiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Can'n Pereta - Balearic Islands*


20141101a09 Eivissa i Formentera by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garachico - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Garachico by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agulo - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Agulo by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Formentera view - Balearic Islands*


Formentera Panorama by Olaf Müller-Michaels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala en Porter cliffs - Balearic Islands*


MENORCA Y SUS ACANTILADOS - MENORCA AND ITS CLIFFS by Francisco López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jaume - Balearic Islands*


Menorca - Punta Talis by F. Nestares P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Galdana - Balearic Islands*


Cala Galdana. Menorca. by Mackedwars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamariu - Gerona*


Tamariu by Joan Garcia Ferre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Barcelona*


Barcelona coast by Vadim Aleksensky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caro Mount - Tarragona*


1824 Carretera de subida al Monte Caro, Els Ports, Tarragona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Fraile - Murcia*


Isla del Fraile2 by Joluresan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calblanque park - Murcia*


Calblanque by Maddy1971, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azohia - Murcia*


La Azohia (Murcia) by Evgeniy Isaev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coripe - Seville*


Coripe (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ecija - Seville*


Écija (Sevilla) by Fernando del Marco Marrón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finisterre - Coruña*


Finisterre by Aidan Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finisterre - Coruña*


Finisterre by Aidan Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaudete - Jaen*


Городок Alcaudete с крепостью и собором. #мишавандалусии #mavicpro by Михаил Шварц, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alpujarras - Granada/Almeria*


Green and white by Ricardo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almodovar castle - Cordoba*


The castle. The sunset. The town. by Ricardo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nerja coast - Malaga*


Nerja coast. Malaga. Andalucía by Ricardo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ardales - Seville*


Blue Lagoon by And Hei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magacela fields - Badajoz*


Paisaje con laguna by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palencia cathedral - Palencia*


Palencia. Catedral by Miguel Angel Herranz Mateo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiedra - Valladolid*


Between Heaven and Earth. by Xosema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clavijo - La Rioja*


Castillo de Clavijo by Millán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modern Art Museum - Valladolid*


VALLADOLID. 132. Museo de Arte Moderno-Herreriano. by jose luis gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peña Lara lagoon - Madrid*


Peña Lara, Madrid by jm santi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neila - Burgos
*

Senderismo por Paso De Las Calderas Neila Burgos - Fotografía Alfonso Alonso Medina (54) by Senderismo Sermar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panticosa - Huesca*


Baños de Panticosa (Aragon/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabiote - Jaen*


Jaén - Sabiote - Paseo de Gallego Diaz 38 4' 7 -3 18' 45 by ElGiPieSe Andalucía por GPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabiote - Jaen*


SABIOTE, JAEM by CARLOS MORALES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anchuricas reservoir - Jaen*


Vista pájaro del Anchuricas retoc mt by Molino de la Norberta., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgalimar castle - Jaen*


Castillo de Burgalimar by RuR photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*cardenuela Riopico - Burgos*


Trigales by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuber reservoir - Balearic Islands*


Lake Cuber by Gerd Kohlmus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alconchel - Badajoz*



Alconchel by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almagro - Ciudad Real*


Plaza de santo Domingo. Almagro. Ciudad Real. España by José María Gómez de Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caparra ruins - Merida*


Caparra 310115-0193 by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberca - Salamanca*


SALAMANCA, LA ALBERCA by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duero river view from Fermoselle - Zamora*


Arribes del Duero by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedrasluengas balcony - Palencia*


olas de nube by Loreto Cantero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanabria lake - Zamora*


Lago de Sanabria by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esgueva valley - Valladolid*


¡Castilla, Tú qué tendrás! by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quintanilla de la Cueza roman ruins - Palencia*


Villa romana "La Tejada". Quintanilla de la Cueza (Palencia) by Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quintanilla de la Cueza roman ruins - Palencia*


Villa romana "La Tejada". Quintanilla de la Cueza (Palencia) by Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iruna - Navarre*


Ciudadela by iñaki de luis, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Artzain Onaren katedrala/Catedral del Buen Pastor de San Sebastián*
Artzain Onaren katedrala by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comares - Malaga*


Comares (Málaga) by dopior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Malaga*


Antequera (Málaga) by dopior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina Sidonia - Cadiz*


Se apagan las luces en Medina Sidonia by Pablo Barrena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bejes - Cantabria*


Bejes from above by Nicholas Turland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Don Juan Cave - Valencia*


La Cueva De Don Juan by Sam Daez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jalance - Valencia*


Cofrentes y Jalance by Encarni Parada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Argelita/Ludiente - Castellon*


Ruta de naturaleza 30 de abril de 2017: por la Mola del Bou Negre (Ludiente y Argelita) by CASTELLON EN RUTA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ojen - Malaga*


Ojén, Spain - Sept 2013 by Alex Cleland, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Catedral de Santa María de la Sede de Sevilla*
Catedral de Santa María de la Sede de Sevilla by julio lima, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola, Castellón*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Serena reservoir from above - Badajoz
*

Serena by Juan Sevilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alange - Badajoz*


Untitled by Carlos Cabanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burguillos del Cerro - Badajoz*


Vista aérea de Burguillos del Cerro by SIGnatur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pancorbo - Burgos*


La Puerta de Castilla by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aljaferia castle - Zaragoza*


ZGZ-Aljaferia-Alfranca by Biciclistas de Corella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orio - Gipuzkoa*


Orio by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zarautz - Gipuzkoa*


Zarautz by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monzon view from castle - Huesca*


Castillo templario de Monzón by Cote Figueroa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torremormojon - Palencia*


sun above the fog in Torremormojon, Palencia ES by Eloy Revilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanterra - Cadiz*


Atlanterra (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena cave - Huelva*


En el interior de Aracena. (Serie Gruta de las Maravillas) by Luis Estrada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena - Huelva*


Untitled by Anita Roditis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena cave - Huelva*


Lago interior de la Gruta by Jose Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadesella - Asturias*


Ribadesella by Amelia Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algamitas - Seville*


Algámitas (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anchuricas reservoir - Jaen*


Embalse de Anchuricas by Jorge Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornos de Segura - Jaen*


Hornos de Segura by Cosmolarium Castillo de Hornos de Segura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville old train station - Seville*


Antigua estacion de tren de Plaza de Armas (Sevilla). Old train station of Plaza de Armas (Seville) by Francisco Valverde Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorel - Murcia*


Castellitos de Cabo Tiñioso by Werner Wilmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorel fortress - Murcia*


Los Castilliotos by Werner Wilmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bueu - Pontevedra*


Bueu by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carracido - Coruña*


A Barquiña by Sr. Ben Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander coastline view - Santander*


Santander by Lefty Loco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cayon - Coruña*


Cayon by J. Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salardu - Lerida*


20081026_0262 by Xavier Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Aran - Lerida*


Era Val d'Aran - Aran Valley by Paco Calvino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blanes - Gerona*


Blanes By Night by Andy / Nicola Jacques / Patt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Carles de la Rapita - Tarragona*


Untitled by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta de la Baña from above - Tarragona*


Punta de la Banya. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta del Fangar - Tarragona*


Lighthouse. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Aguila - Balearic Islands*


Cala Agulla. Mallorca by Turisme Illes Balears, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Marmol - Balearic Islands*


Cala Marmols (Mallorca) by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Mitjaneta - Balearic Islands*


Cala Mitjana i Mitjaneta by MireiaSC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Nieves - Las Palmas*


Desde arriba by Otsedom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo at night - Asturias*


OVIEDO / Panorámica Nocturna desde el Monte Naranco (13/02/2014) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Os Ancares park - Lugo*


PANORÁMICA. by Vicente Felpeto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sil river - Orense*


Ribeira Sacra by Jose Bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comillas from above - Cantabria*


Comillas by Nacho Castejón Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montemolin - Badajoz*


Cruz de San Blas, Montemolín by Rocío Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Temps de Flors 2017, Girona.*

Temps de flors_0008 by Joan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona, Forum*

Barcelona, Forum1 by robertalani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cudillero´s sunset*

cudillero´s sunset by ALBERTO MUÑOZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valverde De Los Arroyos*

Valverde De Los Arroyos by svetlana dorokhova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ourense - Galicia - España 2017*

Ourense - Galicia - España 2017 - indirecto.es by Indirecto Viajero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*España - Barcelona*

España - Barcelona by Camila Maldonado Marquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Linea, España*

La feria by Stephen Palmer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Málaga,Spain*

Málaga accesible by dlmanrg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Temple of Debod,Madrid*

Temple of Debod by arka 76, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Sagrada Família (Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família)*

La Sagrada Família (Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família) by Max Ofmars, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mura - Barcelona*


mura by emilio gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marquet de la Roca - Barcelona*


marquet de la roca by emilio gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia Alcazar - Segovia*


Segovia, Spain - views over the city by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Lonja, Valencia - Valencia*


Las Columnas de la Lonja by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vio Valley - Huesca*


VALLE DE VIÓ by Alfredo Miguel Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escuain gorges - Huesca*


Gorges de Escuain 4 (gargantas de Escuain) by Sagarmau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escuain - Huesca*


Escuain by Juan Carlos Maguregi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Circo de Gurrundué - Huesca*_


At Circo de Gurrundué by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla de Tabarca*

Isla de Tabarca by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capilla del Carmen. Bóveda y campanario.Sevilla.
Azulejos sevillanos.*

IMG_0083 by pepe peña, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordal de La Mesa*

Cordal de La Mesa by Pedro López, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malaga Ferry to Melilla*

Malaga Ferry to Melilla by Saxon Sky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architect: Antoni Plàcid Guillem Gaudí i Cornet,Barcelona*

Barcelona - Olot 005 b by Arnim Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isla Pancha (Galicia, Spain)*

Isla Pancha (Galicia, Spain) by Tomasz Raciniewski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha, España*

DSCF3083 by Alex Ander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antequera (Málaga)*

Antequera (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa de Cuevas del Mar 
Asturies - Espagne*

Playa de Cuevas del Mar by Philippe Saire, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cala Tarida, Islas Baleares, España*

Paradise by Martin Allison, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid, España*

La Cibeles by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edificio de Alicante*

Alicante by Eros Quesada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frias, Castilla y León, España*

Frías (Burgos) by Raul G. Coto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona 2017*

El cielo mágico | A magical sky by Säde Suominen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port Vell.Barcelona*

Port Vell by Säde Suominen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parc de la Ciutadella.Barcelona*

Parc de la Ciutadella by Säde Suominen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andalucía, España / Spain*

Blue Hour / La hora azul by Säde Suominen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Úrsula*

Santa Ursula by Säde Suominen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere Spain*

Coso by J Bypass, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bilbao at night*

Bilbao at night by Samuel Francis Cain, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fanlo - Huesca*


Fanlo by montañasdelsur.es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguilar de Campo - Palencia*


Aguilar de Campoo (Palencia) by Lumiago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedrosa de Tobalina*


Pedrosa de Tobalina by aingeru bidaurreta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tobalina valley - Burgos*


Valle de Tobalina by Luis Miguel Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horcajo medianero - Salamanca*


Horcajo Medianero - Salamanca by @Frayle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niebla fort - Huelva*


Inside the castle - Nielbla, Spain by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola --- Castellón*

darreres llums ... by Marc Serarols, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Lagunas de Rabasa.*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-16h50m18IMG_5832 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-18h30m34IMG_6327r by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-18h10m13IMG_6207 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-17h41m43IMG_6098cr by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-18h09m58IMG_6203 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-18h21m55IMG_6044 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-18h26m17IMG_6054 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-20h27m41IMG_6106 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-17-21h33m15IMG_6117 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-18-15h20m24.IMG_6325 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Granada,Spain*

2017-06-18-15h23m48IMG_6332 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Banús (Málaga)*

2017-06-18-15h31m27IMG_6348 by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Fe de Montseny - Barcelona
*

Pantà de Santa Fe. Montseny by Pep Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dragonera Island - Balearic Islands*


Dragonera by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabrera - Balearic Islands*


Cabrera - Penyal Blanc by Calvin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabrera Island - Balearic Islands*


Cabrera // Mallorca by Mary78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantabria coast - Cantabria
*

Santander by Lefty Loco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lietor - Albacete*


LIETOR by Andres Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tindavar - Albacete*


Por el Valle del Segura./ Through the Segura Valley (Yeste, Albacete, Spain). by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Vieja reservoir - Jaen*


Embalse de La Vieja. Río Zumeta by Jorge Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camporedondo - Palencia*


Camporedondo (Palencia) by JOSE MARIA ALDAY DIEGO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lores - Palencia*


Lores by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Velilla del Rio - Palencia*


DESDE LA PRESA DEL EMBALSE DE COMPUERTO by DAVID MARTÍNEZ PEÓN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besande - Palencia
*

Camino de Besande. by Miguel Ángel García., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Fregeneda - Salamanca*


Untitled by jcordeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mijares River - Castellon*


Río Mijares by Daniel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cullera - Valencia
*

CULLERA by Pilar Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guimera - Lerida
*

Guimera - 04 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pals - Gerona*


Pals Cité Médiévale (1) by Charles JACQUES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pals - Gerona*


Landscape with islands by Àngels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estamariu - Lerida*


Alt Urgell, Catalunya, Spain by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Organya - Lerida*


organya Catalonia spain by texaus1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porma reservoir - Leon*


Porma desde Susaron by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carande - Leon*


El alma de los colores by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeon - Leon*


P9081234a by Jan van der weerd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De la Vega valley - Cantabria
*

Pintar con la luz by Ricardo López Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñalabra - Cantabria*


Peñalabra from San Glorio, Cantabria, Spain by Albura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Beyos - Asturias*


Nubes sobre los Beyos by Nacho Cosio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabañaquinta - Asturias*


Cabañaquinta by JTVfoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Añisclo canyon - Huesca*


Panorama du Mondoto - Canyon de Niscle - Ordesa - Espagne - by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Isla Plana (Cartagena --- Murcia)*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candelario - Salamanca*


El tiempo se detiene........(Time stops in places like this ...) by Menta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maritime Museum, Barcelona - Barcelona*


Barcelona: La Real, Museu Marítim by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Constitution Square, Oviedo - Asturias*


Plaza de la Constitución by Jesús Sánchez Yagüe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo panoramic - Asturias*


Oviedo. by Angela Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerralbo Museum, Madrid - Madrid*


Salón de Baile by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roman Theater ruins - Zaragoza*


Museo del Teatro Romano, Zaragoza by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foro Romano Museum - Zaragoza*


Zaragoza museo del foro romano 00491.jpg by Turol Jones, un artista de cojones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Pesquera de Ebro - Burgos*


Ruta por Pesquera de Ebro (Brugos - Spain) by msfleon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Lusa - Burgos*


Merindades by Antonio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ares del Maestre - Castellon
*

Ares del Maestre by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ballestar - Castellon*


Ballestar by Marlis1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellver castle - Balearic Islands*


Castillo de Bellver. Mallorca. Islas Baleares. España by E.Morell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port des Canonge - Balearic Islands*


Aeromallorca 0035 by Sebas Adrover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Esteban de Pravia - Asturias*


San Esteban de Pravia, Asturias, España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somado - Asturias*


Asturias by Jesús Mallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around Sos del Rey Catolico - Zaragoza*


Desde mi ventana (II) - Sos del Rey Católico by José Luis Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sos del Rey Catolico - Zaragoza*


vista val by jose lobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaca - Huesca*


Ciudad de Jaca by Sergio M, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Desierto de las Palmas, Castellón*

Parque Natural del Desert de les Palmes en Benicàssim. Castellón de La Plana (Fisheye vision) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chilches / Xilxes --- Castellón*

Long exposure Xilxes by Anto Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap de Creus Natural Park - Gerona*


Parque natural de Cap de Creus by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santoña - Cantabria*


Marismas de Santoña by Juan José Fernández Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eldua - Gipuzkoa*


La nieve by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkiza - Gipuzkoa*


DSC_0017 by jrzurutuza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De la Granja palace, San Idelfonso - Segovia*


Palacio Real by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaen cathedral - Jaen*


Jaén IV - Vista general by Eduardo S.G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Branela - Lugo*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. PROXIMIDADES DE MONTOUTO by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzaneda - Cantabria*


Ramales de la Victoria y el mar Cantábrico desde la cima de San Vicente by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calcilarruego balcony - Huesca*


DSCF6776 - Mirador de Calcilarruego dominant la vallée d'Ordesa, Espagne by Sylvain Silver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Janovas - Huesca
*

Nueva vida. by Jon Goikouria Larrabeiti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chulilla - Valencia*


Chulilla by Jorge A. Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biar - Alicante*


Biar by Jorge A. Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante*

Alicante by Meino Mellink, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante*

Santa Cruz, Alicante by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castalla --- Alicante*

Castalla by Rein Reijseger, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo from above - Asturias
*

cristo y oviedo by belovez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Caldas - Asturias*


Las Caldas IV by Carretero2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabrez - Asturias*


Fitu by Carretero2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala del Jucar - Albacete*


Alcalá del Júcar by Eneas Pedro Car, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montrebei - Huesca/Lerida*


Congost de Montrebei-Montañana by Miguel Rubira Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benitatxell --- Alicante*

Cala del Moraig by Diego Cerver Lloret, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Campello --- Alicante*

El Campello_4570 by Miguel Angel Rodriguez Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aiguestorte national park - Lerida*


parque nacional de aiguastortes by JORDI BECERRA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Roque de los Muchachos - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


GTC by Pablo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nerja cave - Malaga*


Cueva De Nerja [152/365 2017] by Steven Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria view - Almeria*


Looking for Beauty || Buscando Belleza (Almería desde el Cerro de la Mellizas. Andalucía) by Chano Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuente De - Cantabria*


Fuente Dé desde el mirador de Áliva by neacristi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuente De - Cantabria*


Downwardly open, Wired composition, Fuente Dé cable, Cantabria, Spain by Fco. Javier Cid, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera --- Valencia*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polop de la Marina - Alicante
*

(0295) Polop de la Marina - Alicante by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ramales de la Victoria - Cantabria
*

Ramales de la Victoria y el mar Cantábrico desde la cima de San Vicente by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquezar - Huesca*


SPAIN - Aragón - Alquézar by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo Panoramic - Toledo*


#1568 Tres cultures by Joanot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap de Formentor view - Balearic Islands*


Dreaming of a Sunset at the Cap de Formentor by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obago lagoon - Lerida*


Lac Obago by Jordi Peralta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Costa Caleta de Fuste - Balearic Islands*


Dreamy rock pool. Costa Caleta de Fuste Fuerteventura. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Valencia*


Fortalezas medievales by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irurre / Garisoain / Lerate - Navarre*


Irurre - Garisoain - Lerate / Gesalatz by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tozal de la Cobeta - Huesca*


Tozal de la Cobeta by Mariano Espallargas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abejar - Soria*


00 Abejar Embalse de la Cuerda del Pozo Picos de Urbión Soria 20130 by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrstio - Leon*


Suvacada, Babia by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isoba Lagoon - Leon*


Isoba, Castilla y León, Spain by W.O.M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porma - Leon*


Cae la noche en Vegamián by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bejes - Cantabria
*

PUEBLOS DE ALTA MONTAÑA by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BESALU, ESPANA*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BESALU, ESPANA*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robledillos de Gata - Caceres*


237-ROBLEDILLO DE GATA - SIERRA DE GATA - CÁCERES- by --MARCO POLO--, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BESALU, ESPANA*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaudete view from Alhillo Mount - Jaen*


Alcaudete from Alhillo Pic. Jaén. Andalucía. by Ricardo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BESALU, ESPANA*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BESALU, ESPANA*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loyola sanctuary - Gipuzkoa*


Santuario de Loyola by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba cathedral - Cordoba*


Frescos by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tudela cathedral dome - Navarre*


Boveda by kiarras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roda de Isabena - Huesca*


RODA DE ISÁBENA by Lois Anton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cuba - Teruel*


La Cuba. by Ernesto Ordaz Juan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teruel - Teruel*


À Teruel, dans le brouillard by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tella - Huesca*


Lloviendo en Tella, Huesca by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria de Guia - Las Palmas*


Vista aérea del municipio de Santa María de Guía ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ansite - Las Palmas*


ansite3 by juances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benabarre - Huesca*


Gocemos del ocaso by Miguel Angel ., on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Cuenca*

IMG_1755 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monfrague park - Caceres*


Monfrague National Park in Extremadura, Spain by Hans Kruse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tinajo - Las Palmas*


Timanfaya National Park 5 by Son of Groucho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arroyo Frio valley - Jaen*


0561-20161015_Parque Natural Sierra de Cazorla-Spain-Mirador del Puerto de las Palomas-looking NE into Rio Guadalquivir valley & to Arroyo Frio village by Nicholas Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de las Montañas - Asturias*


El cielo entre montañas. / The heaven between mountains. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caleao - Asturias*


Caleao by ivandiazpallares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolox - Malaga*


Tolox by peter king, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luque - Cordoba*


LUQUE (CÓRDOBA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornos - Jaen*


Hornos. by Epicuro14, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tranco de Beas reservoir - Jaen*


Paseo al Salero de Hornos by Cosmolarium Castillo de Hornos de Segura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andres de Teixido - Coruña*


Pastos de Altura by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo André de Teixido - Coruña*


Santo André de Teixido by germano manganaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago cathedral - Coruña*


Catedral de Santiago by Victor Gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martiño - Pontevedra*


San Martiño, una isla by Francisco Alvarez Bao, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cathedral in Cuenca
IMG_1798 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cangas - Pontevedra*


Cangas ...siempre Cangas . by Martín González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verduxo river - Pontevedra*


Río Verduxo by Francisco Alvarez Bao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trasmoz - Zaragoza*


TRASMOZ (ZARAGOZA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black lagoon - Burgos*


_DSC3038 - Lagunas de Neila (Burgos) by Enrique Maestro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broto - Huesca*


2017-06-15_Cebollar-3 by Engarrista .com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orio - Gipuzkoa*


Orio Espagne by christophe servant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irun - Gipuzkoa*


CAMINO DEL NORTE. ESPAÑA/FRANCIA by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bedures - Asturias*


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. PANORÁMICA DESDE LAS PROXIMIDADES DE LA PEREDA (fotos 2 y 3) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Posets-Maladeta park - Huesca*


Cubeta del Ibón de Llosas by Mikel Rmx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mediano reservoir - Huesca*


_MAM5705 by Club Asamún, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agaete valley - Las Palmas*


Subida a Tamadaba de los corredores de la Transgrancanaria 2016 ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Congosto - Leon*


Saliendo el sol en la Peña by Gabriel Fdez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuellar - Segovia*


Cuellar by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sepulveda - Segovia*


Sepúlveda (España) by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simancas - Valladolid*


Simancas by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fonfria - Lugo*


De Fonfría a Biduedo by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riofrio de Riaza - Segovia*


[SEGOVIA POR DRUIDA PANTANO DE RIAZA,RIOFRIO DE RIAZA Y AL FO by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Huerce - Guadalajara
*

0014-La Huerce-Guadalajara by Pedro Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de las Señales - Asturias*


Un buen dia en el puerto de las señales by Esteban Centeno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caldera de Tirajana - Las Palmas*


DSCF3833 by Juan Fco. Marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cueva Corcho - Las Palmas*


_MG_6270 by Juan Fco. Marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baells reservoir - Barcelona*


Through the mists by Pep Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susqueda reservoir and the town of Sant Martí Sacalm - Gerona*


The Sanctuary of Far by Pep Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega del Rio Palmas - Las Palmas*


Vega del Rio Palmas 002 by bill anderson, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sahagún (León, Castila y León)*

Sahagún by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinell del Brai - Tarragona*


Pinell de Brai , Terra Alta (3) by Joan Grífols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puente de Hijar - Albacete*


Puente de Hijar, Ferez by eugenio roldan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peña Rubia - Murcia*


Peña Rubia1 by Pascual Mateo Guardiola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jumilla - Murcia*


Castillo de Jumilla by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segura valley - Albacete*


El valle del Segura. / The Segura River Valley (Yeste, Albacete, Spain). by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villanueva del Arzobispo - Jaen*


Villanueva del Arzobispo by Trevor Huxham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra del Pozo - Jaen*


Sierra del Pozo by Jose Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Noceda - Lugo*_


Iglesia de Noceda(Lugo)-The old church and snow. by luscofusco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Capela balcony - Coruña*


Miradoiro da Capela - Vilacha de Salvadur (Pobra do Brollón) by Guillermo Sotelo Fotógrafo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Formentera from above - Balearic Islands*


Vista aérea del Cap de Barbaria by Xavier Duran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilanova de Banat - Lerida*


Vilanova de Banat vist des de Aristot (Alt Urgell) Lleida by ll.lloren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ivorra - Lerida*


Paisatge d'Ivorra, la Segarra. by Angela Llop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abella de la Conca - Lerida
*

La Rua by Jordi Pons, on Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Puerto de las Señales - Asturias*
> 
> 
> Un buen dia en el puerto de las señales by Esteban Centeno, on Flickr


This is the leonese side, towards the village of Maraña (my village  )and the Riosol valley. Las Señales mountain pass is completely in León, Tarna mountain pass which is a few hundred meters away links León with the brother region of Asturias.

Thank you very much for your effort in showing the diversity Spain has to offer, your work is very much appreciated :applause:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorg Blau reservoir - Balearic Islands*


Embassamente Gorg Blau by Jonas Lang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Ubiñas -Asturias*


Herencia glaciar en Las Ubiñas, Asturias, España. by Carlos Eduardo Ramón Blanco Urbina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pola de Lena - Asturias
*

Pola de Lena iluminada by Carlos Eduardo Ramón Blanco Urbina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelegrina - Guadalajara*


Castillo la Pelegrina by Víctor Flambó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oreja castle ruins - Madrid*


Castillo de Oreja by Ignacio Centeno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Margarida Volcano - Gerona
*

Santa Margarida by Kim Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berdun - Huesca*


Berdún - Desde Arrés by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benarraba - Malaga*


Spain - Malaga - Benarraba by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinojosa del Duque - Cordoba*


Spain - Cordoba - Hinojosa del Duque from ermita del Cristo de las Injurias by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villaluenga del Rosario - Cadiz*


Villaluenga del Rosario by Gregoria McGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Areo - Lerida*


La Guardia sobre Àreu / La Guardia & Àreu by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tor valley - Lerida


Tor Valley ruins. by Jordi Solé Joval, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevelez - Granada*


Trevelez by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cogollos Vega - Granada*


Cogollos Vega by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante at night - Alicante*


Alicante Twilight by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucles monastery - Cuenca*


Monasterio de Uclés by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dali Museum, Figueres - Gerona*


Figueres / Teatro-Museo Dalí by Stas Pivovarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ria del Ferrol - Coruña*


Anoitece.... by Jose Bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mugardos - Coruña*


Mugardos by PCinza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baraona fields - Soria*


00SORIA 137 -1 campos de baraona by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordecorex - Soria*


2016-08-13-18h30m16s.jpg by fns-k, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Saturio hermitage - Soria*


Niebla en el río Duero by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucero castle ruins - Soria*


Soria by Mario Bergantiños, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabezuela del Valle - Caceres*


2014.08.05 - Espagne - Visite d'Hervas 0014 by Mickaël DUCAMP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Adrada fort - Avila*


La Adrada (Ávila). Restos de columnas en la antigua iglesia del castillo. by Benjamín Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olvera - Cadiz*


OLVERA CADIZ 6810 20-1-2017 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Chorro - Malaga*


P5300130 by Diego Gil Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alora - Malaga*


Hacienda La Venta (Álora) by David Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Archidona - Malaga*


Archidona 03 by Carlos Espejo, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Cuenca, Hanging Houses – Casas Colgadas*









https://i.pinimg.com/originals/37/50/f2/3750f2ec9fc0eb8d106f050cf74b0e4c.jpg


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espierba - Huesca*


Sierra de Espierba by Montse Cantón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parzan - Huesca*


Parzan by mickasim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lllauset valley - Huesca*


Embalse de Llauset by vsemanitacycling_catalunya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uztarroz - Navarre*


Uztarroze by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siresa - Huesca*


Siresa by Carlos García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palomeras del Flumen - Huesca*


Flumen by jaecheve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirauqui fields - Navarre*


Cirauqui by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alba de los Cardaños - Palencia
*

RET-20110430-IMG_0480 by jmpe2004, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Triollo - Palencia*


Triollo, Palencia. by JULIO CÉSAR FERNÁNDEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgo de Osma cathedral - Soria*


CATEDRAL DE BURGO DE OSMA SARCOFAGO DE SAN PEDRO DE OSMA SALA CAPITULAR 7221 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Congosto - Leon*


Mi habitat by Gabriel Fdez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catoute/Salentinos - Leon*


Camino del Catoute desde Salentinos by Soltoma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navia de Suarna - Lugo*


Ruta Quintá-Río Donsal PR-G159 by Soltoma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sor river - Lugo*


rio sor by Juhánal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Biblioteca Nacional de España, Madrid, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid*


Edificio Telefónica & Gran Via 30, Madrid, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia*


Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia*


View from Monument a Colom, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia*


Catedral de Barcelona @ Night, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia*


Catedral de Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia*


Looking along Avinguda de la Reina Maria Cristina from Font Magica, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla, Andalusia*


Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellón beaches.
*
La Platja de Serradal a l'hivern. Grau de Castelló by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Barcelona, Catalonia*
> 
> 
> Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


This is Sevilla, Andalucía


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morebieta - Biscay *


Iglesia de Santa María de la Asunción by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Javier castle - Navarre*


Spain 88 Javier Castle 10th 14th Castillo cs by tereliyesajjan, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cadiz:*

Cadiz by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escatron - Zaragoza*


RUEDA 29 by JOSE LUIS DE DIOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calatayud - Zaragoza*


Se hace la noche en Calatayud, desde Castillo de Ayub by Jesus A Láinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villoslada de Cameros - La Rioja*


Villoslada de Cameros by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortigosa de Cameros - La Rioja*


TIERRA DE LOS CAMEROS 35 by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escalada - Burgos*


Escalada, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamanzas valley - Burgos*


Valle de Zamanzas, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hortiguela - Burgos*


Untitled by Mikel Agirregabiria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerma - Burgos*


Panorama view of Lerma by Guillermo Fdez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Regon lagoon - Lerida*


Lac Redon y Long de Colomers, Val d'Aran by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clavijo - La Rioja*


Back to where no one has ever been before. by Xosema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgalimar castle - Jaen *


castillo de burgalimar by oscar.arquitectura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A village in Tenerife Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Panorama_sin_título1vv by victoriano fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benimantell - Alicante*


2014-04-05-06-59-04 by Øyvind Lindahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agres - Alicante*


_DSC0127.jpg by gorimarti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar - Cantabria*


SANTILLANA DEL MAR CANTABRIA 7911 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartuja de Porta Caeli - Valencia*


Cartuja de Porta-Coeli. Explore 25.04.12 by Fernando Sánchez A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergueda - Lerida*


El Berguedà by Joan R. Amigó Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albaida - Valencia*


507 by Joanot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canillas de Aceituno - Malaga*


Canillas de Aceituno desde Sierra Tejeda (nocturno) by Jose Carlos Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canillas de Aceituno - Malaga*



IMG_0012 by Jørgen Carstensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcena - Cantabria*


Bárcena (Cantabria) by Carlos F. Ingala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cantolla - Cantabria*


Otra vez de bajada by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega de Pas - Cantabria*


Vega de Pas by juan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Losa valley - Burgos*


Valle de Losa by roke_cp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estepona from above - Malaga*


2017-03-25-(8) by Juanmi Márquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munilla - La Rioja*


Munilla by Jose Luis Cubillo Pastrana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vergara - Gipuzkoa *


Bergara (Guipúzcoa) by Cristina Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ainsa - Huesca*


Ainsa by Joaquin Galindo Milian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frias - Burgos
*

Oña. Burgos by Chus Villarejo Naveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brañosera - Palencia*


Brañosera desde lo alto by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguiar de Campoo - Palencia*


AGUILAR DE CAMPOO - Palencia. by canduela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvis de Monrpy castle - Caceres*


Belvis de Monroy by Susana Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvis de Monrpy fields - Caceres*


Belvis de Monroy by Susana Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Oña - Burgos
> *
> 
> Oña. Burgos by Chus Villarejo Naveira, on Flickr


This is Frias, Burgos. It seems that the uploader on Flickr has confused the two towns.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villacastin - Segovia*


Panorámica con Nubes, 11 oct 2015 Villacastín, Segovia (Spain) by Juan Vte Garcia C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*around Villacastin - Segovia*


Villacastin, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berzocana - Caceres
*

DSC_3480 by Mercedes Madruga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañamero - Caceres*


CAÑAMERO by xbortxbort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabañeros national park - Ciudad real/Toledo*


Cabañeros , área recreativa Las Becerras , ruta del chorro de los Navalucillos by Juan Carlos Figuero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leitza - Navarre*


leitza aizanetik by pablo feo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irutzun - Navarre*


Madrugada muy fresquita by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro river Between Cidad de Ebro and Tudanca - Burgos*


El Ebro encajonado. by Kepa Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riaño - Leon*


Riaño a vista de pájaro by Luis Díez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canseco valley - Leon*


Valle de Canseco by legionense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huerna valley - Asturias*


Valle del Huerna by Sergio de Malibran, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Támara de Campos (Palencia)*










Flickr Sira Gadea​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Pampliega (Burgos)*










Flickr Carlos Rivera​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Almazán (Soria)*










Flickr Julian Ocón​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao aerial - Biscay*


20 Bilbao fm Artxanda 2 by Chris Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Galdana - Balearic Islands*


Cala Galdana, Minorca by MIGUEL ALFERIEFF B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulla river - Coruña*


Gundian bridge by Deensel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera- Cadiz*


Church Blue Hour - Arcos de la Frontera, Spain by Casey H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandeo river over Santiso - Coruña*


Cauce do Río Mandeo by Héctor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rañeces - Asturias*


Meandros del río Nora (Asturias) by Amador J. Cuello Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naron - Coruña*


Narón by PCinza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia from above - Segovia*


Around the Segovia in eighty minutes - La vuelta a Segovia en 80 minutos [22/25] by La magia de la luz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Lucas la Mayor - Seville*


DosTorres by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de Guadaira - Seville*


Alcalá de Guadaira. Sevilla by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellver de Cerdaña - Lerida*


Bellver al tard / Dusk in Bellver de Cerdanya by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erill la Vall - Lerida*


20140920_153207-Bohí Tahull by Juan Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro River over Zaragoza*


Rio Ebro by cecilita.2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montederamo monastery - Orense*


Monasterio de Santa María de Montederramo, iglesia by La magia de la luz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Paular - Madrid*


Monasterio de Santa María de El Paular by Raul Cortijo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrojeriz - Burgos*


Camino Frances, Castrojeriz, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Medellín (Badajoz)*










Flickr José Ramón Valdivia​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Llerena (Badajoz)*










Flickr Manuel Rivero Murillo​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz)*










Flickr Diego Aradillas​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Ricote (Murcia)*

Ricote by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mula (Murcia)*

La Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Mula by David Glaves (ExeDave), en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena cave - Huelva*


Lago en la Gruta de las Maravillas, Aracena by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cueva lake - Asturias*


Lago de la Cueva by Andrea Arias Enriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lago Valley - Asturias*


La Farrapona 060 by Danny ZELCK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antolin - Asturias*


Vista de San Antolín by Carmen Alonso Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canduas - Coruña
*

Somewhere in Northern Spain by Hind Ghanem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arou - Coruña*


Arou. A Coruña. by Lluís Sànchez Celma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xove - Lugo*


Senderismo Costa Xove-16-11-14-18 by Pedro Michelena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burela - Lugo*


Burela by Fernando R. Uriarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bueu - Pontevedra*


Bueu HDR by Roberto Pla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frieira - Pontevedra
*

Desde a Frieira... cuando no para de llover by Yolanda Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algamitas - Seville*


IMG_2144 by Miguel Librero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karrantza valley - Biscay *


Valle de karrantza by EUGENIO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agres - Alicante*


_DSC0127.jpg by gorimarti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid from above - Madrid*


Madrid from above by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barbate - Cadiz*


barbate-desde-el-aire-8 by antonio braza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barbate cliff - Cadiz*


acantilado-barbate-4.jpeg by antonio braza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Valencia*


Entre rocas by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beniarres - Alicante*


church on the hill by MITCmedia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beniarres reservoir - Alicante*


VISTA AEREA EMBALSE DE BENIARRES by Tafyr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hellin - Albacete*


Hellín by Daniel Hitar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieza at night - Murcia*


Cieza: La nuit (1) by Juan Buitrago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieza/Almorchon - Murcia*


Atalaya by Juan Buitrago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comares - Malaga*


COMARES panorámica by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcabuey - Cordoba*


CARCABUEYdotCOM_36 by Juan José RUEDA CABALLERO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucena cathedral interior - Cordoba*


PARROQUIA DE SAN MATEO (Lucena) by E. López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*view from Angliru mountain - Asturias*


Vistas desde el Angliru by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*another view from Angliru mountain - Asturias*


Angliru - Vuelta a España by Szymon Konieczny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colinas del Campo - Leon*


Colinas del Campo by Qasar Rasaq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estaca de Bares - Coruña*


_DSC1624 - Estaca de Bares (Galicia) by Enrique Maestro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Semaforo de Bares balcony - Coruña*


Vistas desde el Parador "Semaforo de Bares", al fondo la Playa a Concha by Gervasio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

[Flickr]L6mPdm[/Flickr]


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/L6mPdm


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cristobal de Segovia - Segovia*


DSC_0143 by Myriam y Sebas, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

[/url]Olite, Navarra. España by Ana Ayala, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina de Pomar - Burgos*


Iglesia de la Santa Cruz de Medina de Pomar by Tere y Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Olite (Navarra, España) by Lugares a Descubrir, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdenoceda - Burgos*


Valdenoceda on the CL-629, Burgos - Bilbao by co-lou, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Olite, Navarra by 
tikonenko, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Navarra (España) by 
Jesús Geis, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Olite,Navarra,España by Jose Antonio 63, en Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

SPAIN - Navarra - Pamplona by 
Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Abaurrea Baja
by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Aria by Jose Luis Canales, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Elizondo by eitb.eus, 
on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Isaba/Izaba. by Géograf 85, en Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Roncal by Erik Mora Paniaguaon Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

roncal by Erreka Incoming, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Valle de Baztan by R D G S, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Baztán by Gustavo Di Criscenzo, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Alvia s-130 Bilbao Abando-Madrid Chamartín tras haber atravesado Pobes (Alava) 
by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Llanada oriental alavesa by Ion Imanol Amundarain, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Madrid.- by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Madrid - Palacio de la Condesa de Adanero by Alejandro, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Madrid - Panteón de Hombres ilustres by Alejandro, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

*MONTANA PALENTINA 
*
20170901-Arbejal-IMG_1586 by jmpe2004, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

*LORES - PALENCIA *


Lores by Jose Luis Canales, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

*SAN SALVADOR DE CANTAMUDA - PALENCIA -*

San Salvador de Cantamuda by Jose Luis Canales, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

*VALDERREDIBLE - CANTABRIA -* 

Valderredible by Paula, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

CAMPO DE EBRO - VALDERREDIBLE (CANTABRIA) by JORGE AMAYA - JAKKEMATE, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Desde Rebollar de Ebro by Caty, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

San Martín de Elines by Chuchi El Pasiego, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Otoño en el embalse de Ruesga (Cervera de Pisuerga) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Cervera de Pisuerga. Palencia by Felipe Hinojosa, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

FRIAS-LAS MERINDADES-BURGOS (15) by José Mari, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

BURGOS, PAISAJE DE LAS MERINDADES by Lorenmart, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

2014 Sobrón by Inoha Santisteban, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

Embalse de Sobrón by Dan, sur Flickr


----------



## Valladolidgar (Sep 20, 2011)

From www.diegoweb.net


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajuda bridge ruins - Badajoz*


Ponte da Ajuda e Rio Guadiana by Moitas Moitas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcarrota - Badajoz*


Extremadura by Mszczuj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bembezar reservoir - Cordoba*


Bembézar by Mariano Saldaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haro - La Rioja*


Haro by Dani Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobron reservoir - Alava*


Embalse de Sobrón by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bachicabo - Alava*


BACHICABO_IMG_2655_QUINTAS by AFA Hirigintza / DFA Urbanismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesta - Alava*


Tuesta by Iñaki Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escuain Throat - Huesca*


Escuain by Ad Bercht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buesa/Sarvise - Huesca*


20130804can01201 by txindoki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uncastillo - Zaragoza*


Uncastillo (Zaragoza) by Rosa Tomé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna de Cameros - La Rioja*


2014_10_SPAIN-6138 by Dustan Sept, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortigosa de Cameros - La Rioja*


Nieve en la plaza de Ortigosa by EcabreraPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cogollos vega - Granada
*

Cogollos Vega by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Vado reservoir - Guadalajara*


Ruinas de la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Blanca (Guadalajara, España) by JOSE MANUEL GABRIEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alange - Badajoz*


Alange-Mérida by Club del Caminante de Badajoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Famara - Las Palmas*


Famara by Karl Davison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuerteventura island from above - Las Palmas*


Fuerteventura island by Claudio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortes de la Frontera - Malaga*


Cortes de La Frontera by César Comino García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montejaque - Malaga*


Montejaque by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca cathedral - Slamanca*


Salamanca - Catedral by Jaime López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*a street in Alberca - Salamanca*


SALAMANCA, LA ALBERCA by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberca - Salamanca
*

SPAIN - Castila y Leon - Salamanca - La Alberca by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Felices de los Gallegos - Salamanca*


san felices de los gallegos by Emilio del Prado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfaro - La Rioja*


Mi caaasaaa... by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfaro - La Rioja*


Cigüeñas en la Colegiata de San Miguel, **Alfaro** by Carmen Taulés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almarza - Soria*


Almarza desde el acebal de Garagüeta by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abejar - Soria*


01 Abejar Embalse de la Cuerda del Pozo Picos de Urbión Soria 20126 by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fermoselle - Zamora*


Castillo de Doña Urraca en Fermoselle, Zamora. Castilla y Leon. España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belchite - Zaragoza*


Vista Iglesia Belchite by Vicente Guerrero Gimeno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sastago - Zaragoza*


Sástago by J Kresve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sineu - Balearic Islands*


Sineu by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sencelles - Balearic Islands*


Sencelles by Graham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bunyola - Balearic Islands*


Bunyola by Juan Antonio Capó Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellver Sostre - Balearic Islands*


Castell de Bellver Sostre by Juan Antonio Capó Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Zahara de la Sierra (Cádiz)*










Flickr Wolfgang Manousek​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Briones (La Rioja)*










Flickr überkenny​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ledesma (Salamanca)*










Flickr Ramón Bravo Aliseda​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Segura de la Sierra (Jaén)*










Flickr Eva​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Almonaster la Real (Huelva)*










Flickr seedosip​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castro Caldelas (Ourense)*










Flickr Paulino González​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forcall - Castellon*


Forcall Hdr by #Sanxo#, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camarasa - Lerida*


Camarasa 2 by Xevi V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tossal de Sant Jordi - Lerida*


Tossal de Sant Jordi - Serra Carbonera by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontos - Gerona*


Sant Pere de Ponts by Jordi Domènech i Arnau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calamocha - Teruel*


Iglesia Parroquial Santa María la Mayor, Calamocha by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molinos de la Chincha reservoir - Cuenca*


Embalse del Molino de Chincha by Sergi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penella - Alicante*


Castell de Penella by Miquel Gomis Mascarell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beneixama - Alicante*


Solana de Beneixama by sendasdelsur.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Fragosa - Caceres*


La Fragosa by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarbena - Alicante*


SPAIN by Willy Verhulst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalest reservoir - Alicante*


X Fira Artesanal Beniardà-5 by Diània Televisió, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beniarda - Alicante*


Beniardá from Guadalest by Joshua Gaskell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorquera - Albacete*


Jorquera by Jose Palao Chinchilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ledesma - Salamanca*


Ledesma Bridge by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vejer de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Vejer de la Frontera by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdevaqueros - Cadiz*


Tarifa and the strait of Gibraltar by Tarifa Travel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdevaqueros dunes - Cadiz*


Duna de Valdevaqueros (Tarifa) by msc80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala San Pedro - Almeria*


Cala de San Pedro (Cabo de Gata) by msc80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaorejas - Guadalajara*


Alto Tajo desde Mirador de Zaorejas - 1 by Fersanam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocentejo - Guadalajara*


OCENTEJO by sart68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palas de Rei - Lugo*


Castelo de Pambre by Roi Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbayún balcony - Navarre
*

Foz de Arbayún by Paulo Valdivieso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yesa reservoir - Navarre/Zaragoza*


Sierra de Leyre y pantano de Yesa. Navarra/Aragón by Sergio Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vincente de la Sonsierra - La Rioja
*

At the castle of San Vincente de la Sonsierra by Graeme Churchard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alloz reservoir - Navarre*


Irurre - Garisoain - Lerate / Gesalatz by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Allín-Metauten valley, Navarre*


Valle de Allín-Metauten by Raul Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinilla reservoir - Madrid*


Y al fonodo el embalse by Sergio Lecuona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arucas - Las Palmas*


Arucas "cathedral" by Rol247*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arucas - Las Palmas*


Vista aérea by GRANCANORTE ARUCAS 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Santa Pola, Alicante*

Faro y Cabo de Santa Pola by Santa Pola, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrillo de los Polvazares - Leon
*

CASTRILLO DE LOS POLVAZARES-Calle 01 by Alvaro Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catedrales beach - Lugo*


Playa de las catedrales by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Old Santiago - Coruña*_


Compostela by José Lojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orense main square - Orense*


Plaza Mayor de Orense by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo Cathedral - Lugo*


catedral by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celanova catedral - Orense*


Cúpula by Abraham Blanco Noya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robledillo de Gata - Caceres*


237-ROBLEDILLO DE GATA - SIERRA DE GATA - CÁCERES- by --MARCO POLO--, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornoles - Teruel*


Fornóls by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Mora de Rubielos (Teruel - Aragón)*










Flickr eitb.eus​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gelida - Barcelona*


Iglesia de Sant Pere y Castillo, Gelida (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Miguel del Fai - Barcelona*


Sant Miquel del Fai, Bigues i Riells (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Pera - Gerona
*

La Pera by Eternament, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caravaca de la Cruz - Murcia*


[0189] Caravaca de la Cruz - Murcia by José Balsas García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartuja de Porta Coeli - Valencia*


Cartuja de Porta-Coeli. Explore 25.04.12 by Fernando Sánchez A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alarcon - Cuenca*


Atardecer en el castillo de Alarcon (Cuenca- España) by JordiVS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ainsa - Huesca
*

Ainsa, pueblo del Pirineo by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benasque - Huesca*


Benasque by Eric López Contini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona aerial - Barcelona
*

La Sagrada Familia - Aerial view by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia from above - Segovia*


Segovia from the sky by Luis Jou García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pineda de la Sierra - Burgos*


Pineda de la Sierra View by Carlos Rincón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aniés - Huesca*


Aniés-Huesca by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albaida valley - Valencia
*

grey dawn by MITCmedia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Competa - Malaga*


Cómpeta-Torre del Mar by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portonovo - Pontevedra
*

Cliff in the Rias Baixas, Galicia by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville's Spain Square - Seville*


Plaza of Spain :: Seville .. by Francis Minini (On Off), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Serchs, Cataluña*


Cercs by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alcalá de Henares, Madrid*


Centro de Alcalá by Daniel Rocal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Figuerassa, Cataluña*


Figuerassa_23 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Figuerassa, Cataluña*


Figuerassa_94 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montserrat, Cataluña*


Montserrat_185 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Oliva Golf --- Valencia

Oliva Golf by PACO POMARES, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Altea --- Alicante

Altea by intiveda, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

panorama of Moraira and surrounding coast


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Panorama of Alicante:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

And another one from the same castle (Santa Barbara)


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Abanilla --- Murcia*

Tierras de Mahoya - Abanilla by Miguel Angel Alarcón López, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Abanilla -- Murcia*

Mahoya by José Baleriola, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Aranjuez, Comunidad de Madrid.

IMG_2313 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Fortuna --- Murcia*

badlands1 by RaquelMoya, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sotres - Asturias*


Sotres by Manuel Cavanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yecla - Murcia*


La Lonja by Jose Palao Chinchilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yecla - Murcia*


A la espera by Jose Palao Chinchilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*an Old street in Victoria - Alava
*

Nieva en Vitoria by Aitor Borruel Garate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hervas - Caceres*


CÁCERES, HERVÁS by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Caceres*


Atardecer sobre Trujillo by Angel Seco, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ávila (Castilla y León)*










Flickr JadeDarkRose​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Zafra, Guadalajara (Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Luis Rosado​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alhambra, Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Antonio Carrasco​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Torre Agbar, Barcelona (Cataluña)*










Flickr albert bakker​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Cape Ortegal lighthouse, A Coruña (Galicia)*










Flickr Vicente Villamón​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain - Cadiz - Villaluenga*

Spain - Cadiz - Villaluenga by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de Cristal II,Goya, Madrid*

Palacio de Cristal II by Yil Dori, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain, Tossa de Mar*

Spain, Tossa de Mar by Oleg K, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain - Malaga*

Spain - Malaga by Gionni Bravo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain - Malaga - Genalguacil*

Spain - Malaga - Genalguacil by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## Inquisitor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Salamanca*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Aran Valley in winter, Spanish Pyrenees:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Menorca, Balearic Islands:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Pico del Teide:









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Pablo church (Valladolid, Castilla y León)*

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Orihuela --- Alicante*

Claustro Catedral(Orihuela) by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sopeira - Huesca*


Sopeira 1 by Xevi V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talarn & Tremp - Lerida*


Talarn y Tremp by efe Marimon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melilla*


Melilla la Vieja - España by Ira Vischi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gosol - Lerida*


Gosol by igniraven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Alava*


Plaza Machete, Iglesia San Miguel, Vitoria . by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caravaca de la Cruz - Murcia*


Con nocturnidad. / At night. - Castillo de Caravaca de la Cruz by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siguenza - Guadalajara*


Siguenza by Ramón Vázquez Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos cathedral - Burgos*


Nocturna by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo from the hill - Pontevedra*


Downhill by Diego Charlón Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorel - Murcia*


Batería de Castillitos by Pablo Cabezos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent at night - Valencia*


Vista nocturna del barri vell by Leo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yecla - Murcia*


Yecla, noche cerrada. by Jose Palao Chinchilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riaño - Leon*


España o Noruega 2ª Parte by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife from the hill - Tenerife*


The lights of Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maroño - Alava*


Primavera en Maroño. by Pablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vielha e Mijaran - Lerida*


Baqueira 50 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Toledo*


Panoramica nocturna de Toledo by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaen cathedral - Jaen*


Catredral de Jaen by Miguel Linares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala la Real - Jaen*


Fortaleza de la Mota, siglo XIII by Landahlauts, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Plasencia - Cáceres - Extremadura*

PLASENCIA AT NIGHT by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Moraira - Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana*

Mirando Calpe desde Moraira. by gloria castro, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Spain*









​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*street in Getaria - Gipuzkoa *


Euskal preso eta iheslariak... by Arrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante view from Santa Barbara fort - Alicante*


On Top of it All by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona marina view - Barcelona*


Night Jam by Tango Charlot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farrera - Lerida*


Burg al vespre / Burg under the sun by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martos - Jaen*


Atardecer en Martos by José Jiménez Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ledesma - Salamanca*


Ledesma, España by N!noska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bañeza - Leon*


La Bañeza by Manolo Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benavente - Zamora*


Benavente by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Ildefonso o La Granja - Segovia - Castilla y León*

Pantano de Valsaín by Fernando Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*La Iruela - Jaén - Andalucia*

Castillo y niebla by Paco Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Salamanca*


Puente Romano / Roman Bridge by david, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toro - Zamora*


Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor. Toro by Rafael Cejudo Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vadiello reservoir - Huesca*


Panorámica Embalse De Vadiello, Huesca by Guillermo Lasheras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siurana de Prades - Tarragona*


Siurana de Prades, Cornudella de Montsant (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *La Bañeza - Leon*
> 
> 
> La Bañeza by Manolo Gómez, on Flickr


That's not La Bañeza, is León city (the town hall) :wink2:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Morón de Almazán (Soria, Castilla y León)*

Morón de Almazán by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*AC Hotel Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria*









​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY OF ALCUDIA - CIUDAD REAL - CASTILLA-LA MANCHA*

Valle de Alcudia by Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCUDIA - MAJORCA ISLAND - ILLES BALEARS*

Murallas de Alcúdia by pibepa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BUSTAMANTE - CANTABRIA*

Cantabria, España. Embalse del Ebro. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUGO - GALICIA*

Lugo by Marcos Castellano, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*

Toledo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Buitrago del Lozoya (Madrid)*

Buitrago del Lozoya by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante*

Castillo Alicante by Alex Herrera, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Chinchón
IMG_6209 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Garajonay Park - Gomera Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Islands
*

Garajonay01 by Octavio Parada, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Garajonay Park - Gomera Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Islands
*

Garojonay, La Gomera by Bastien Chéga, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Sierra de Guadarrama Park - Segovia - Castile and Leon & Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid
*

Embalse de Puente Alta (Segovia) by Javier Frigola, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Sierra de Guadarrama Park - Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid & Segovia - Castile and Leon
*

La Pedriza - 076.JPG by Maricel Quesada, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro de Luna - Leon*


El puente bajo las estrellas by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silencio beach - Asturias
*

Playa del Silencio by Roberto_48, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Archipiélago de Cabrera Park - Cabrera Island - Balears Islands
*

Cabrera by alcaniza, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Archipíelago de Cabrera Park - Cabrera Island - Balears Islands
*

EUO © OCEANA Carlos Suárez 12431 by Oceana Europe, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadaques - Gerona*


Cadaques - Sunshine by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap de la Nau - Alicante*


Cap De La Nau by Darren Pettit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Creus cape - Gerona*


Mineral landscape by Àngels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Peñas cape - Asturias*


Acantilado del Parado by Mikel Rmx, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Cabañeros Park - Ciudad Real y Toledo - Castile-La Mancha
*

cabañeros reflejos en el rio del milagro by Javier C. Recuenco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Cabañeros Park - Toledo y Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha
*

Deers in Cabañeros National Park by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Valencia!*

Valencia by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Quel (La Rioja)*

Quel by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orbara - Navarre*


135 - Glymur en Pirineos. día 3 - Valle de Irati by Grupo Scout Sayela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlanga del Duero - Soria*


Castillo de Berlanga de Duero by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlanga del Duero from Above - Soria*


1997 by Vu du Ciel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubielos de Mora - Teruel*


Rubielos de Mora. Teruel. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquezar - Huesca*


Alquezar - Comarca del Somontano de Barbastro by Juan Andrés Fuentes Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrovillas de Alconetar - Caceres*


_MG_9209 Garrovillas de Alconétar by Jose Antonio Arana Corral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Gerona*


Dronecapture from Besalú (Spain, Catalunya) by Falk Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Desnarigado fort - Ceuta*


Desnarigado by Jesus Carmona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Asturias*


Covadonga by Ariam Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


Morella, Castellón, España. Desde el Castillo. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracena fort - Soria*


Castillo by Luis Miguel Sebastián, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarazona - Zaragoza*


Tarazona,plaza de toros vieja y Catedral. by Eduardo Ortín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olite - Navarre*


Olite by Udri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langre beach - Cantabria*


IV Quedada fotografía nocturna Luciérnagos & Friends by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pantaleon de Losa - Burgos*


San Pantaleón - Burgos by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Ordesa & Monte Perdido - Huesca - Aragón
*

Ordesa 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Ordesa & Monte Perdido - Huesca - Aragón
*

The gates to the Ordesa valley by Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zorita de los Canes - Guadalajara*


Zorita de los Canes by Luis Miguel Sebastián, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Estevo de Ribas - Orense*


WP_20171228_10_55_13_Pro by lin_lap A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montemayor del Rio - Salamanca
*

Montemayor del Rio I by Ramón Antonio Fernández Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila
*

AVILA, ARÉVALO, PLAZA DE LA VILLA, IGLESIA DE SANTA MARIA LA MAYOR by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia aqueduct - Segovia*


Desde el acueducto by nora2 santamaria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sitges - Barcelona*


Sitges des del mirador de la Levantina by Albert Mestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazorla - Jaen
*

Anochecer en Cazorla by Antonio Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casares - Malaga*


Casares - The White Village by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornellana - Asturias*


Cornellana by Nacho Castejón Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Ignacio cave, Manresa - Barcelona*


Manresa - Cueva de San Ignacio de Loyola by levilo - Leandre, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Teide National Park - Tenerife Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Island
*

Chipeque-Parque nacional del teide by Zuny alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Teide National Park - Tenerife Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Island
*

Parque Nacional del Teide by Martin Fischhaber, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Yanguas (Soria, Castilla y León)*

Yanguas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Dinosaurs footprints (Enciso, La Rioja)*

Enciso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Autol (La Rioja)*

Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urtiegia reservoir from above - Gipuzkoa*


Mondragon / Arrasate - incredible Mountains by Beata G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escalada - Burgos*


Escalada, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monasterio de Piedra park - Zaragoza*


Parque Natural del Monasterio de Piedra, Gruta Iris by La magia de la luz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monasterio de Piedra park - Zaragoza*


Espagne - Saragosse - Nuevalos by Alain Muller, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cádiz (Andalucía)*

Anochece en Cádiz by F. Nestares P., en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gamonedo - Asturias*


Asturias by Marco Antonio Cobo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Joan de les Abadesses - Gerona*


Sant Joan de les Abadesses by Jordi Muñoz Quiñones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burujon - Toledo*


Burujon 02 by Juanma Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdoviño - Coruña
*









http://surfvialactea.blogspot.com/2010/09/fotos-aereas-de-valdovino.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela view - Coruña*










https://www.neststylesantiago.com/contact/santiago-de-compostela-vista-aerea/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Las Palmas*










http://mapio.net/pic/p-3379240/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caleruega - Burgos*










https://caleruega.wordpress.com/2007/10/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

senen23 said:


> Only one note, the National Park of Sierra Nevada is in Granada and Almería


Sorry, tienes toda la razón :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Las Tablas de Daimiel Park - Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha
*

Tablas de Daimiel by Miguel Aguilera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Las Tablas de Daimiel Park - Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha
*

Tablas de Daimiel. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Monfragüe Park - Cáceres - Extremadura
*

Early morning mist over Monfrague National Park by wildphoto.be, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*15 Spanish national parks - Monfragüe Park - Cáceres - Extremadura
*

Monfrague by jose hidalgo peña, en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Loarre - Huesca (Aragón)*










Flickr MANUEL ZALDÍVAR​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Belalcázar - Córdoba (Andalucía)*










Flickr Elmorralla​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Ampudia - Palencia (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Jesús P.Ponce​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Alcazaba de Antequera:









Source


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*WINTER 2K18. Near Lena, Asturias*

Polar by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*WINTER 2K18. Riaza, Segovia*

Riaza by José Luis Vega, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*WINTER 2K18. Tablada rail station, Madrid*

333.3 Tablada by Gonzalo Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*WINTER 2K18. Hontoria, Burgos, Castilla y León*

Hontoria nevado by Neocroma, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

*WINTER 2K18. Cuevas, Asturias*

Cuevas, Asturias by belovez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granadilla - Caceres*










http://www.dronestagr.am/granadilla-caceres-extremadura-espana-2/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peralada - Gerona*










http://www.dondeviajamos.com/ruta-costa-brava/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villajoyosa --- La Vila (Alicante)*

VILLAJOYOSA. ALICANTE. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Segura de la Sierra, Jaen Province:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Guadalupe Monastery, Caceres Province:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Ponga Natural Park - Asturias

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE PONGA

Parque Natural de Ponga (Picos de Europa, Asturias) by isa lema, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
La Breña y Marismas de Barbate Natural Park - Cádiz - Andalusía

MAP OF LA BREÑA Y MARISMAS DE BARBATE NATURAL PARK

La Breña y Marismas de Barbate... La Janda Litoral by Manuel Acebedo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Alto Tajo Natural Park - Guadalajara & Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF THE ALTO TAJO NATURAL PARK

PARQUE NATURAL DEL ALTO TAJO 137 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A winter view of Segovia:









Source


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castle of Peñafiel - Valladolid (Castilla y León)*










Flickr jaime lopez​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Pilancones Natural Park - Gran Canaria Island -
Las Palmas - Canary Islands

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE PILANCONES

1086 by Attamatta, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Ses Salines Natural Park - Ibiza and Formentera Islands -
Illes Balears

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE SES SALINES

ses salines by Fred Bigio, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierra de Andújar Natural Park - Jaén -
Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA SIERRA DE ANDÚJAR

Sierra de Andujar - Andalusia - Spain by Wietse Jongsma, en Flickr
*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcalá la Real - Jaén (Andalucía)*










Flickr Javier Pérez​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vélez Blanco - Almería (Andalucía)*










Flickr Ramón Sobrino Torrens​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Montefrío - Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr ManoloV35​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Antequera - Málaga (Andalucía)*










Flickr Antonio Jesús Carretero​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Montoro - Córdoba (Andalucía)*










Flickr_Vicky​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Carmona - Sevilla (Andalucía)*










Flickr robsonc​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Vejer de la Frontera - Cádiz (Andalucía)*










Flickr Miguel Cidoncha​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alájar - Huelva (Andalucía)*










Flickr Miguel Ossorio​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Las Médulas Natural Park - León -
Castile and Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS MÉDULAS

Las Médulas by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Los Volcanes Natural Park - Lanzarote Island - Las Palmas -
Canary Islands

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LOS VOLCANES

Lanzarote - Parque Natural de los Volcanes by Diego L, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Redes Natural Park - Asturias

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE REDES

Paisajes-REdes by Parque de Redes (Casu), en Flickr

*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santo Domingo de Bonaval convent (Santiago de Compostela, Galicia)*

Santiago de Compostela by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altea - Alicante*










https://www.pinterest.es/pin/197454764891695582/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urueña - Valladolid*










http://elrincondeceditas.blogspot.com/2012/07/uruena.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brihuega - Guadalajara*










http://www.hotelroomsearch.net/city/brihuega-spain


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Cuenca*










http://www.1zoom.me/en/wallpaper/341864/z2159/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca cathedral - Salamanca*










http://lacronicadesalamanca.com/152599-el-casco-historico-de-salamanca-ya-es-el-segundo-mas-bonito/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcos de la Frontera - Cadiz*










http://www.dondeviajamos.com/pueblos-andalucia/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A landscape of Gran Canaria with Pico del Teide in the background:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Gorbeia Natural Park - Álava/Araba & Bizkaia - Basque Country

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DEL GORBEIA

Gorbea III by Martin Zalba, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Penyal d'Ifac Natural Park - Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DEL PENYAL D'IFAC

Parc Natural Penyal d'Ifac by DC P, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Somiedo Natural Park - Asturias

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE SOMIEDO

¿Traballo de alto risco? by Luis Naval, en Flickr

*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*--- ALICANTE ---*

Santa Cruz y el Castillo by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Desert de les Palmes Natural Park - Castelló/Castellón - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DEL DESERT DE LES PALMES

Vista del Desierto de las Palmas desde el Pico Bartolo by Vicente Aixa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Laguna Negra y circos glaciares de Urbión Natural Park - Soria - Castile and León

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA LAGUNA NEGRA Y CIRCOS GLACIARES DE URBIÓN

laguna negra by francisco gamarra miguel, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
O Invernadeiro Natural Park - Ourense - Galicia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE O INVERNADEIRO

O Invernadeiro by Mundocreativo, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pals - Gerona*


Pals (XX) by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sepulveda - Segovia*


PANORAMICA by Alfredo Miguel Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuergano - Segovia*


CASTILLO DE TUREGANO SEGOVIA 1087 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Montes Obarenes-San Zadornil Natural Park - Burgos - Castile & Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LOS MONTES OBARENES-SAN ZADORNIL

Rio Ebro desde los montes Obarenes by perlaroques, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Majona Natural Park - Gomera Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Islands

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL MAJONA

Parque Natural de Majona by Blaz Purnat, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Los Alcornocales Natural Park - Cádiz & Málaga - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL LOS ALCORNOCALES

Castillo de Castellar (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Puebla de San Miguel Natural Park - Valencia - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA PUEBLA DE SAN MIGUEL

Contraforts de la serra de Javalambre. / Estribaciones de la sierra de Javalambre. by Josep - fotos, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Cabo de Gata-Níjar Natural Park - Almería - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DEL CABO DE GATA-
NÍJAR

Cabo de Gata, Andalucia by Florian Martys, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Urkiola Natural Park - Bizkaia - Basque Country

MAP OF URKIOLAKO PARKE NATURALA

Urkiola by Roberto AI, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Arribes del Duero Natural Park - Salamanca & Zamora - Castile & Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LOS ARRIBES DEL DUERO

Pozo de los humos by Marta Sevilla Rodríguez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Izki Natural Park - Áraba/Álava - Basque Country

MAP OF IZKIKO PARKE NATURALA

Izki by Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Serranía de Cuenca Natural Park - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA SERRANÍA DE CUENCA

Nacimiento del río Cuervo by Mermes, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concepcion fortress - Salamanca*


Fuerte Concepción Aldea SA by asun_acc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Franca beach from above - Asturias*


Playa de La Franca (Rivadedeva) by Nicolas Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teverga - Asturias*


Abrigos de Teverga by Juan Miguel Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega del Pas - Cantabria*


VEGA DEL PAS CANTABRIA 8033 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria*


San Vicente de la Barquera by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Artajona - Navarre*


Artajona by VaqueroFrancis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Santullano - Asturias*_


CAMINO PRIMITIVO. by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajar - Huelva
*

Alájar by seedosip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almonaster la Real - Huelva*


Almonaster La Real - 126 by Miradas de Andalucía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Llorenç de Morunys - Lerida*


Port del compte by Antonio SABADELL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donon cape - Pontevedra*


Cabo Home desde O Facho (Donón) by César Sotelo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
La Herreria y Monte Abantos Natural Park - Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA HERRERÍA Y MONTE ABANTOS

Abantos by Ana R. Adán, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
S'Albufera d'es Grau Natural Park - Minorca Island -
Balearic Islands

MAP OF PARC NATURAL S'ALBUFERA DES GRAU

PARC NATURAL DE S'ALBUFERA D'ES GRAU, Maó, Menorca by daviol948, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Valle de Iruelas Natural Park - Ávila -
Castile & Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DEL VALLE DE IRUELAS

Valle de Iruela, Avila. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazorla - Jaen*


Spain by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galizano - Cantabria*


CAMINO DEL NORTE. RETOMANDO LA COSTA by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbre del Sol - Alicante*


(126/15) Las Cumbres del Sol by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guejar Sierra - Granada*


Güejar Sierra by Antonio Luis Martínez Cano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermigua - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


La Gomera_190 by Thomas Jundt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pelayo de Cerrato ruins - Palencia*


Monasterio de San Pelayo de Cerrato (Palencia)-Ruinas. by germán T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cecilia cave - Burgos*


Cueva Santa Cecília (Valle de Mena) by Alfer520, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peña Ulaña - Burgos*


MANOLI by GRUSELVA, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Esteiro do Tambre Natural Park - A Coruña -
Galicia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL ESTEIRO DO TAMBRE

Noia - A Coruña by elena.medeiros, en Flick

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Monte Alduide Natural Park - Navarre

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL MONTE ALDUIDE

P1130328 by Antonio Ester, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierra María-Los Vélez Natural Park - Almería -
Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL SIERRA MARÍA-LOS VÉLEZ

Haciendo cima en Sierra María. by Amar Halifa Marín, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
S'Albufera de Mallorca Natural Park - Majorca Island - Balearic Islands

MAP OF PARC NATURAL S'ALBUFERA DE MALLORCA

EL TORRENTE DE SON BAULÓ. forma parte del Parque Natural de S’albufera de Mallorca. Desemboca en La Bahía de Alcudia. by nona delgado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Montes de Málaga Natural Park - Málaga - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LOS MONTES DE MÁLAGA

Colmenar | Málaga by EMT - PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Bárdenas Reales de Navarra Natural Park - Navarra

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS BÁRDENAS REALES DE NAVARRA

Estrellas sobre las Bardenas by FloArmengaud, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudadela de Menorca - Baleares*


La silueta by Marcelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Mitjana - Baleares*


Cala Mitjana by Ben Salter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago del Teide - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


LosGigantesPueblo by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamorga - Santa Cruz de Tenerife*


Chamorga_3494 by Jürgen Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bentayga rock - Las Palmas*


_MG_6227 by Juan Fco. Marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castril - Granada*


Castril, Granada by Gregorio Puga Bailón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerrada de utrero - Jaen*


Cerrada de utrero y la cascada de Linarejos by Salva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorafe - Granada*


GORAFE by Jose Angel Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Rio Dulce ravine Natural Park - Guadalajara -
Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL BARRANCO DEL RÍO DULCE

CASCADA DEL GOLLORIO (BARRANCO DEL RÍO DULCE-PELEGRINA) by Sarita Bernardo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Creus Cape Natural Park - Girona -
Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE CAP DE CREUS

Cap de Creus - Costa Brava by Gatodidi, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Collados del Asón Natural Park - Cantabria

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL COLLADOS DEL ASÓN

Nacimiento del Asón by Javier Nistal, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Cadí-Moixeró Natural Park - Lleida -
Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL CADÍ-MOIXERÓ

CADI MOIXERO DESDE FUMANYA by gregori moreno collado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Baixa Limia-Serra do Xurés Natural Park - Ourense - Galicia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL BAIXA LIMIA-SERRA DO XURÉS

Baixa Limia. Serra do Xurés by Mundocreativo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Cumbres, Circo y lagunas de Peñalara Natural Park - Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL CUMBRES, CIRCO Y LAGUNAS DE PEÑALARA

Laguna de los Pajaros by Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaine - Teruel*


Alcaine (Teruel) by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moros - Zaragoza*


Moros,_Zaragoza,_España,_2013-01-07,_DD_11-13_HDR by Diego Delso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaurrieta - Navarre*


Dia 1 - Arbayun, Lumbier i Roncesvalles by Mario Daban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belagua - Navarre*


Belagua by Joaquín Loza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moncayo Massif - Soria/Zaragoza*


Road to Moncayo by David Rodriguez Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villarluengo - Teruel*


Villarluengo by AlfBG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Circo de Colatuero - Huesca*


Circo de Cotatuero by arbioi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ordesa park and Monte Perdido - Huesca*


SPAIN - Aragon - Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Hurdes - Caceres*


Fin de Semana en Las Hurdes by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Corralejo Natural Park - Fuerteventura Island -
Las Palmas - Canary Island

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE CORRALEJO

Sand dunes of Corralejo by smir_001, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Calares del Mundo y de la Sima Natural Park - Albacete -
Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL CALARES DEL MUNDO Y DE LA SIMA

Rio Mundo by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
The Fondo Natural Park - Alacant/Alicante -
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DEL FONDO

Globo y El Hondo by Vicente de Miguel, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Fragas do Eume Natural Park - A Coruña -
Galicia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL AS FRAGA DO EUME

Fragas do Eume by Cobalto , en Flickr

*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Royal Palace of Madrid*










Flickr Tim Adams​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Royal Palace of Aranjuez (Madrid)*










Flickr Tim Adams​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Toledo (Castilla la Mancha)*










Flickr Tim Adams​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Segovia (Castilla y León)*










Flickr Tim Adams​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Tim Adams​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Aizkorri-Aratz Natural Park - Araba/Álava & Gipuzkoa -
Basque Country

MAP OF AIZKORRI-ARATZ PARKE NATURALA

Aizkorri- Aratz Natural Park by arka 76, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Chera-Sot de Chera Natural Park - Valencia 
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE CHERA-SOT DE CHERA

Sot de Chera. by Josep - fotos, en Flickr
*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Saturio hermitage - Soria*


Niebla en el río Duero by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*San Bartoleme chapel - Soria
*_

Chapel of St. Bartholomew in the interior of Rio Lobos Canyon Natural Park (Soria, Spain) by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgo de Osma main square- Soria*


Burgo de Osma, pl. Mayor by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin de Montalban - Toledo*


SAN MARTÍN de MONTALBÁN 2 (TOLEDO) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guijosa - Guadalajara*


GUIJOSA 2 (GUADALAJARA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jadraque - Guadalajara*


Jadraque (Guadalajara) by Fernando López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelegrina - Guadalajara*


Pelegrina(9) by José Ibañez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ampudia street - Palencia*


Ampudia - soportal - 3 - Calle de la Corredera by Javi Masa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valderredible valley - Palencia*


Valle de Valderredible, desde el Mirador de Valcabado by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villafafila lagoon - Zamora
*

[








https://www.seo.org/villafafila09/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Jandía Natural Park - Fuerteventura Island -
Las Palmas - Canary Island

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE JANDÍA

Jandia, Fuertaventura by gus guthrie, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Bahía de Cádiz Natural Park - Cádiz -
Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA BAHÍA DE CÁDIZ

Otra Puesta de Sol by ivamago, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Cumbre Vieja Natural Park - La Palma Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary ISLANDS

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE CUMBRE VIEJA

35 cumbre vieja by sergilapalma, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Collserola Natural Park - Barcelona - Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE COLLSEROLA

Collserola by Ivo Sandoval, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Aralarko (Aralar) Natural Park - Gipuzkoa - Basque Country

MAP OF PARKE NATURALA ARALARKO (ARALAR)

Aralar by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
La Albufera Natural Park - Valencia - 
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE L'ALBUFERA

I´M STILL LOVING YOU by Javier Girbes, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Aiako Harria (Peñas de Aya) Natural Park - Gipuzkoa - Basque Country

MAP OF PARKE NATURALA AIAKO HARRIA (PEÑAS DE AYA)

Peñas de Aya by S.G.H., en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Cornalvo Natural Park - Badajoz - Extremadura

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE CORNALVO

Cornalvo by Sandra SCS, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Serra Calderona Natural Park - València & Castelló - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE SERRA CALDERONA

Mirador “El Garbí" by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Teide's Corona Forestal Natural Park - Tenerife Island - Canary Island

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA CORONA FORESTAL DEL TEIDE

Pico del Teide by Stefan Kramer, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Península del Llevant Natural Park - Mallorca Island - Balearic Islands

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE LA PENÍNSULA DEL LLEVANT

S'arenalet18 by eviefoo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
La Serra d'Irta Natural Park - Castelló/Castellón - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE LA SERRA D'IRTA

Ruta CASTILLO XIVERT by ANDARA RUTAS, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - GARCÍA, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Catalunya Express en Garcia. by M250.029, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Magazon - Huelva*_


Mazagón (Huelva) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Huelva*


Spain - Huelva - Cortegana by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gestalgar - Valencia*


Gestalgar - València by Leo Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Favara - Valencia*


Pel tub 2 by Caeduiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Torre de Capdella - Lerida*


Estany Tapat y Port de Rus by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mediano reservoir - Huesca*


Embalse de Mediano by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilafames - Castellon*


Photo - 336 by Luc II, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De La Nao Cape - Alicante*


Cap de la Nau - Cabo de la Nao by monsalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarbena - Alicante*


SPAIN by Willy Verhulst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolulla - Alicante*


(0084/13) Bolulla desde allá arriba ... by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de la Morcuera - Madrid*


Puerto de la Morcuera en Madrid. by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Golfo - Las Palmas*


(093/18) Cuando las rocas son protagonistas by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierra de Huértor Natural Park - Granada -
Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE SIERRA DE HUÉTOR

Granada - Parque Natural de Sierra de Huétor. by Vicent Ibañez i Mas, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Armañongo Natural Park - Bizkaia -
Basque Country

MAP OF PARKE NATURALA ARMAÑONGO

Parque Natural de Armañon by Guía_Repsol, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Serra de Montsant Natural Park - Tarragona -
Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL SERRA DE MONTSANT

P1030952_2 by Pär Lindholm, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - CASTELLBISBAL, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

AVE 112 Renfe by The Reeler, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Fuentes del Narcea, Degaña e Ibias Natural Park - Asturias

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL FUENTES DEL NARCEA, DEGAÑA E IBIAS

Fuentes del Narcea, Ibias y Degaña by Héctor Fonseca, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Hoces del Duratón Natural Park - Segovia -
Castile and Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL HOCES DEL DURATÓN

Hoces del Duraton by Ana Alvarez Mercadal, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Gorges del Cabriol Natural Park - Valencia -
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL GORGES DEL CABRIOL

Rafting Hoces del Cabriel by Máxima Aventura Turismo Activo Valencia, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - PULPÍ, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Hasta la próxima... by Robert Hervás, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Miquel dal Fai - Barcelona*


Sant Miquel del Fai by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Monserrat - Barcelona*


Visita a Montserrat by GonzaloGuCo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Canyet - Gerona
*

Panoràmica Cala Canyet by Albert Torelló, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blanes - Gerona*


Blanes By Night by Andy / Nicola Jacques / Patt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calella - Barcelona
*

calella_tierra by Jesus Fernando chusoart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Castellets view - Castellon*


ElCastellets desde el Puig Campana 2 by FinestratDigital, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casillas - Avila*


Casillas Nieve 1 Marzo 2013 by OSCAR RUIZ PEINADO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Fuciño - Lugo
*

O fuciño do Porco by MARIA JOSÉ ALÉN CAL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vixia Herbeira from above - Coruña*











https://us.hola.com/viajes/2015060379122/acantilados-costa-espana/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Illes Columbretes Natural Park - Castelló/Castellón -
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL ILLES COLUMBRETES

Columbretes by moonlight2576, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Hoces del río Riaza Natural Park - Segovia -
Castile & Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS HOCES DEL RÍO RIAZA

Hoces de Riaza 12811092013 by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Neila glaciars lagoons Natural Park - Burgos -
Castile & Leon

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS LAGUNAS GLACIARES DE NEILA

Lagunas de Neila y Calderas by Raúl Peñaranda Camarero, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - ALMODÓVAR DEL RÍO, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

AVE. Almodóvar del Río by Pablo Nieto Abad, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierra Mágina Natural Park - Jaén -
Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE SIERRA MÁGINA

Reino de Jaén (Andalucía) by José Jiménez Garrido, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Santoña marshes Natural Park - Cantabria

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS MARISMAS DE SANTOÑA

Molino de mareas. by Rosana Calvo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Tinença de Benifassa Natural Park - Castelló/Castellón - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE LA TINENÇA DE BENIFASSÀ

VI Marxa Tinença de Benifassà by shenphen2012, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - VILLANUEVA DE LA TERCIA, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Quién pudiera... by Enrique Sánchez Narganes, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Fuentes del Algar - Alicante*


fonts de l'algar by frånziska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tejeda - Las Palmas*


R4064503 by Lukasz B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algar - Cadiz*


Algar by Diputación de Cádiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Cadi Mountain - Lerida*


Sierra del Cadi & La Cerdanya ( Lerida ) by Rios Valles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boquer valley - Balears*


Boquer Valley by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soller - Balears*


Sóller from Mirador des Pujol d'En Banya by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alto del Perdon - Navarre*


Alto del Perdón by Carlos M.V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aravell - Lerida*


Montferrer i Castellbo (municipi), Alt Urgell, Catalunya, Spain by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neda - Coruña*


Desde Ancos.3 by Roberto Marín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cavall Bernat ridge - Balears*


Cavall Bernat Ridge circular by andy walker, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierra de Grazalea Natural Park - Cádiz & Málaga - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA SIERRA DE GRAZALEMA

Oasis in a parched landscape by Keith Bowden, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Volcanic Zone of La Garrotxa Natural Park - Girona - Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE LA ZONA VOLCÀNICA DE LA GARROTXA

Volcà de Santa Margarida 1 by Óscar Laborda, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Serra d'Espadà Natural Park - Castelló/Castellón - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DE LA SERRA D'ESPADÀ

_1140104 by Vicent Clausell, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - SAN FELICES, HARO, LA RIOJA

Alvia (Talgo) "Picasso" Málaga-Bilbao en San Felices (La Rioja) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierras Subbéticas Natural Park - Córdoba - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS SIERRAS SUBBÉTICAS

Parque Natural Sierras Subbéticas by FRANCISCO DE ERIT VAZQUEZ TORO, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
International Tajo/Tejo river Natural Park - Cáceres - Extremadura and Portugal

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DEL TAJO INTERNACIONAL (TEJO INTERNACIONAL)

Tajo Internacional by lazancada, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Valderejo Natural Park - Araba/Álava - Basque Country

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE VALDEREJO

VALDEREJO by CLIMADAT, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - CABAÑAQUINTA, ALLER, ASTURIAS

Aller by ililo23, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolibia - Leon*


Tolibia by Antonio Berciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pereira beach - Lugo*


playa-de-pereira-playas-de-lugo-o-vicedo by Manuel Gomez Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alora - Malaga*


Hacienda La Venta (Álora) by David Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tor - Lerida*


Fins aviat, Tor / Till next time, Tor by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallat d'Estaon - Lerida*


IMG_8013b by fotomedia3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ares del Maestre - Castellon*


5002 - Ares del Maestrat XXXII by Joanot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Malaga*


Green Canyon - Ronda, Spain by Casey H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madriguera - Segovia
*

00PROVINCIA DE SEGOVIA MADRIGUERA 239 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autilla del Pino - Palencia*


Valle al atardecer desde Autilla del pino..... el "resplandor" by Borreiroscm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Armarchal - Cadiz
*

El Almarchal (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Lorca -- Murcia*

2017-05-16 10-49-00-Pano by Juan Martinez Olivares, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - FUENTEBUREBA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

ARCO Camino de Santiago y los Montes Obarenes by Marcos Maté, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
El Montgó Natural Park - Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DEL MONTGÓ

The Arenal by Terry, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Ruidera lagoons Natural Park - Ciudad Real & Albacete - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LAS LAGUNAS DE RUIDERA

Lagunas de Ruidera - 01 by CarlosDrubio, en FlickrM.Peinado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Serra da Enciña da Lastra Natural Park - Ciudad Real & Albacete - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL SERRA DA ENCIÑA DA LASTRA

Enciña da Lastra by FlaviaFlavs, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Sunset, Segovia station by Fernando ST, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zimbarra fall - Jaen*


_1171162_La Cimbarra 2013 by Eskaramanga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra Cazorla - Jaen*


Los Órganos by Víctor Sánchez Alcázar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Jaen*


Untitled by Julio Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castulo ruins - Jaen*


Cástulo by José Luis Sola Marín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pereña de la Ribera - Salamanca*


lo que tus ojos pueden ver by Marian Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ricobayo - Zamora*


Ricobayo. by Albino Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrotorafe castle ruins - Zamora*


Castillo - Vista 3 by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campillo - Zamora*


Siglo VII by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monserrat monastery - Barcelona
*
Santuario de Montserrat "Monasterio Santa María de Montserrat" Barcelona,Cataluña,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porma reservoir - Leon*


Porma desde Susaron by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Montgrí, the illes Medes and the Baix Ter Natural Park - Girona - Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL MONTGRÍ, LES ILLES MEDES I EL BAIX TER 

Islas Medas by manuma1, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Saja-Besaya Natural Park - Cantabria

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL SAJA-BESAYA

S240 Saja - Besaya #30 by Mr. Ibai, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas Natural Park - Jaén - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL SIERRAS DE CAZORLA, SEGURA Y LAS VILLAS

Bujaraiza by @Gualay, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - TOSES, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Catalán Talgo en Toses by M250.029, en Flickr

*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Oyambre Beach, Cantabria:









Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeon - Leon*


Valdeón. León. Spain by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierras de Tejeda, Almijara y Alhama, Natural Park - Granada & Málaga - Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL SIERRAS DE TEJEDA, ALMIJARA Y ALHAMA

Alhama de Granada, Spain - the gorge by campese, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Serra de Mariola Natural Park - Valencia & Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL SERRA DE MARIOLA

Serra de Mariola. by Salvador Mataix Vañó, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Urbasa-Andia Natural Park - Navarre

MAP OF NATURA PARKEA URBASA-ANDIA

Paseo al Andia-Urbasa by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - CASTRONUÑO, VALLADOLID, CASTILE &
LEON

El Tren by Jesús, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yernes - Asturias*


Panorama La Loral-07-01_2300 by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foces del Rio Esva - Asturias*


Foces del río Esva by Carmen Vizcaino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro de Paredes - Asturias*


San Pedro de Paredes (Valdés) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doiras - Asturias*


Puente romano by José Antonio Cartelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viveiro - Lugo*


VIVEIRO- vista general. Explore by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barosa fall - Pontevedra*


Parque natural del Río Barosa. by Javier Peleteiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moaña - Pontevedra*


Moaña by Septem Trionis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pitres / Capilerilla - Granada*


Pitres y Capilerilla by Francisco Javier Pérez Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferreirolas - Granada
*

Sunset pitreño by Francisco Javier Pérez Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sierra Norte de Sevilla Natural Park - Sevilla -Andalusia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE LA SIERRA NORTE DE SEVILLA

Spain - Seville - San Nicolas del Puerto - Cerro del hierro by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Bertizko jaurerria (Señorío de Bértiz) Natural Park - Navarre

MAP OF NATURA PARKEA BERTIZKO JAURRERIA (SEÑORÍO DE BÉRTIZ)

SEÑORÍO DE BÉRTIZ by blogsmdmm, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Prat de Cabanes-Torreblanca Natural Park - Castelló/Castellón - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DE PRAT DE CABANES-TORREBLANCA

Torre la Sal wetland by Ruben VERA Photography, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - SANTA ELENA, JAEN, ANDALUSIA

Gª Lorca en Despeñaperros by daniel teixeira rodriguez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Els Ports Natural Park - Tarragona -
Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DELS PORTS

La Caramella by Cesar Bel, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Sa Dragonera Natural Park - Balearic Islands

MAP OF PARC NATURAL SA DRAGONERA

Isla Sa Dragonera by Jobesx, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - VILLASEQUILLA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Altaria Villasequilla by Sergio Moreno Pillo, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salcedillo - Palencia*


Salcedillo by Carlos Benayas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golobar - Palencia*


Nevero by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerulleda - Leon*


CERULLEDA by tmrrab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inguanzo - Asturias*


097) Inguanzo from the east by Fiona and Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornos de Segura - Jaen*


Primeras luces by Marcelo Reche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riopar viejo - Albacete*


Vista Riopar Viejo desde restos Castillo by juanruizmolina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerte valley - Caceres*


Valle del Jerte by Kasta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agreda - Soria*


_DSC7021 by Jose Luis Calvete Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruidera lagoon - Ciudad Real*


RUIDERA by NICOLAS MARTINEZ PONS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ledesma - Salamanca*


IMG_5369_Ledesma by Carlos Plá, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Montseny Natural Park - Barcelona - 
Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DEL MONTSENY

Green Door by Enrique A. Candela, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Turia river Natural Park - Valencia - 
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF PARC NATURAL DEL TURIA

Kayak Turia Grupo Peertransfer by Valencia Adventure, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The thousand and one Natural Parks of Spain. There are not many, but given its variety in this small continent that is Spain, it seems that a much larger amount of the 132 Natural Parks that exist in Spain. -
Monte Aloia Natural Park - Pontevedra - 
Galicia

MAP OF PARQUE NATURAL DO MONTE ALOIA

Aloia by Matilde Monteiro-Soares, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - LOS TÁNAGOS, VAL DE SAN VICENTE, CANTABRIA

idn2508 by ribot85, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Peñón de Zaframagón - Cádiz and Sevilla - 
Andalusia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF PEÑÓN DE ZAFRAMAGÓN

Peñón de Zaframagón by Rafael Ríos, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de Cancías - Silves - Huesca - 
Aragón

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE CANCIÁS -
SILVES

Pueblo abandonado de Silves (Huesca) by Gonzalo Caballero, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ría del Eo - Asturias

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF RÍA DEL EO 


Ría del EO: Laberintos acuáticos 2 by Gabriel Martínez Martín, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La graciosa Island - Las Palmas*


La Graciosa by Roberto Steinert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellow mountain, La Graciosa island - Las Palmas*


Vista a Montaña Amarilla, La Graciosa by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aldehuela del Rincon - Soria*


022 - Aldehuela by Eduardo Cañadas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almazan - Soria*


pano almazan 2 (Copiar) by initial_1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuellar - Segovia*


Cuellar by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almazar reservoir - Madrid
*

Embalse de El Atazar by Maria Concepción Rodriguez y Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caballar - Segovia*


Caballar2 by Acj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Lord valley - Lerida*


Valle de Lord by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuixen - Lerida
*

IMG_1854 by Genís de Gósol, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Soto de Viñuelas - Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SOTO DE VIÑUELAS 


HOYO DE MANZANARES, MADRID 5689 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Marjal dels Moros - Valencia and Castelló -
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF MARJAL DELS MOROS 


Marjal del Moro... by Pablo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de Siruela - Badajoz, Extremadura and Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE SIRUELA 


Sierra de Siruela by Club del Caminante de Badajoz, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

El tren minero 02 - The mining train 02 by RicardoJCF, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ría de Ortigueira e Ladrido - A Coruña - 
Galicia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF RÍA DE ORTIGUEIRA E LADRIDO 


IMG_1099-Ortigueira-Ladrido-13-11-16 by Pedro Michelena, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Cap de Barbaria - Formentera Island - 
Balearic Island

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF CAP DE BARBARIA 


Vista aérea del Cap de Barbaria by Xavier Duran, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Chafarinas Islands - 
North of Africa

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ISLAS CHAFARINAS 


El Iris en Chafarinas by Epicuro14, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - SANT POL DE MAR, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Repetición de la jugada / Village on the coast by toni Nieto Salvador, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sebulcor - Segovia*


_DSC1401_mod by José R. del Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Tuerces - Palencia*


Las Tuerces by Artemis Desteredes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoya de Duidobro - Burgos*


Hoya de Huidobro by Senderismo Sermar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simancas - Valladolid*


Rio Pisuerga a su paso por Simancas by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orbaneja del Castillo - Burgos*


Orbaneja del Castillo, Burgos by cagiga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pineta reservoir/Bielsa - Huesca*


Una promesa by Karlos Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oltaz - Gipuzkoa *


CAMINO DEL NORTE. PAISAJE EN LAS PROXIMIDADES DE OLATZ by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - DUESAIGÜES, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Catalunya Express en Duesaigües. by M250.029, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Pinar de Almorox - Toledo, Castile-La Mancha; Ávila, Castile & Leon and Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF PINAR DE ALMOROX

Pinar de piñonero (Pinus pinea). Pinar de Almorox by Ramón Pintado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Tietar Valley - Toledo, Castile-La Mancha; Ávila, Castile & Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF VALLE DEL TIETAR

Fin de semana en el Valle del Tiétar by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of L'Albera - Girona - Catalonia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF L'ALBERA

L'Albera by Lidia Esparraguera, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - BOBADILLA (ANTEQUERA), MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Arco en viaducto by Jose Maria Navarro Sanchez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Acantilados de Monte Hacho - Ciudad Autónoma de Ceuta - (North of Africa)

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ACANTILADOS DE MONTE HACHO

Ceuta (Sebta), côte sud du Monte Hacho by ivan orsini, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Alto Lozoya - Segovia, Castile & Leon and Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ALTO LOZOYA

Valle De Lozoya by HIGINIO P., en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Clot de Galvany - Alacant/Alicante -
Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF CLOT DE GALVANY

3-Clot de Galvany y Fondo d’Elx-04-10-17 (27) by Juan José Balaguer, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - ALONSOTEGI, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

De estreno con estos... by ililo23, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of The Hurdes - Salamanca, Castile & Leon and Cáceres - Extremadura

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF LAS HURDES

Meandro hurdano. Río Malvellido by Vicente Pozas, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of The Ancares - León, Castile & Leon and Lugo - Galicia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF LOS ANCARES

GALICIA LUGO LOS ANCARES by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sa Foradada - Majorca Island - Balearic 
Islands

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SA FORADADA

Sa Foradada by Marek Strojek, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - VEGADEO/A VEIGA, ASTURIAS

37_Ferrol-Gijon_036131 by Claus Pusch, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casas de la Tercia y Taibilla- Albacete*


Casas de la Tercia y Taibilla by pepe gomez blasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Usero fall - Murcia*


Salto del usero by Diego Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sella river - Alicante*


(039/17) Rio Sella by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carrasquera mountain - Alicante*


Puerto de la Carrasqueta - view to mountains and coast by MacP2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carratraca - Malaga*


Carratraca (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcornocales natural park - Cadiz*


Parque Natural de los Alcornocales by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montejaque - Malaga*


Montejaque by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*arround Alcala del Valle - Cadiz*


Simancon y Reloj by Miguel Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jabugo - Huelva*


Jabugo (Sierra de Huelva) by Silvia Orduna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gergal reservoir - Seville*


Mirador Ruta del agua Guillena by José Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grotto of the marvels - Huelva
*

PiPo--32334rl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isaba - Navarre*


Isaba. by Géograf 85, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelva aqueduct ruins - Valencia*


PUENTE ROMANO by serafin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelva - Valencia*


Chelva, pueblo serrano de Valencia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brieva de Cameros - La Rioja
*

Brieva de Cameros by Jones60b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria de la Piscina Hermitage - La Rioja*


Ermita de Santa Maria de la Piscina. La Rioja. by Mackedwars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Galdana - Balearic Islands*


Arena blanca, aguas turquesas, naturaleza en estado puro. Podría ser una playa caribeña pero está mucho más cerca, es Cala Mitjana en Menorca. Equivocarnos de camino nos llevo a este mirador natural que nos ofreció este espectáculo para la vista. by Angel Giralda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baños de Montemayor - Caceres*


Baños de Montemayor by Jules Bartolomé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cugat del Valles - Barcelona*


SANT CUGAT DEL VALLES by mcdrego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin del Castañar - Salamanca*


San Martín del Castañar, plaza de toros. by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de Artxuga, Zarikieta y Montes de Areta - Navarre

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE ARTXUGA,
ZARIKIETA Y MONTES DE ARETA

Foz de Lumbier by Dav it!, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Gorobel mendilerroa/Sierra Sálvada - Burgos, Castile and Leon, and Araba/Álava - Basque Country

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF GOROBEL MENDILERROA/SIERRA SÁLVADA

SIERRA SALVADA by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de la Fausilla - Región de Murcia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE LA FAUSILLA

Atardecer sobre la Bahía de Portman by Juan Sáez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - RIBADEO, LUGO, GALICIA

35_Ferrol-Gijon_036111 by Claus Pusch, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierras de Demanda, Urbión, Cebollera y Cameros - La Rioja

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRAS DE DEMANDA, URBIÓN, CEBOLLERA Y CAMEROS

LATURDE by EL JOVEN APRENDIZ DE ..., en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Embalse de Malpasillo - Sevilla & Córdoba -
Andalusia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF EMBALSE DE MALPASILLO

  by luis cuadrado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Cotiella-Sierra Ferrera - Huesca -
Aragon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF COTIELLA-SIERRA FERRERA

Cotiella by Nestor Vallejo Sabanes, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - BENISSA, ALACANT, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Viaducto del Ferrandet by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ponga-Amieva - Asturias

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF PONGA-AMIEVA

IMG_3885 by Kansino, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Los Ajaches - Lanzarote Island, Las Palmas -
Canary Islands

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF LOS AJACHES

”Los Ajaches" mountains by goodwinmacc, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Desfiladero de La Hermida - Asturias & Cantabria

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF DESFILADERO DE LA HERMIDA

Buitre sobre el desfiladero by FWHM, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - LEÓN (SAN FELIZ DE TORÍO), CASTILE & LEON

Regional 2712 y 2711 Feve by The Reeler, en Flickr

*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bilbao: Jeff Koons' 'Puppy' beside the Guggenheim *

Bilbao by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of El Hito Lagoon - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF LAGUNA EL HITO

Grullas. El Hito by emeritense, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Quilamas - Salamanca - Castile & Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF QUILAMAS

Sierra de Quilamas, Salamanca by Santos Benito, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Granyena - Barcelona, Lleida and Tarragona - Catalonia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF GRANYENA

Paisatge de Granyena de Segarra. by Angela Llop, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - VEGA DE INFANZONES, LEÓN, CASTILE & LEON

Catalanes por la convencional by Enrique Sánchez Narganes, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maraña - Leon*


Maraña by Beatriz Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anievas - Cantabria*


- ANIEVAS - CANTABRIA 8012 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hecho - HUesca
*

2017 - Hecho, Valley of Hecho, Pyrenees, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanuza - Huesca*


2017 - Lanuza, Aragon / Huesca, The Pyrenees, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toro - Zamora*


vistas al Duero by AITANA64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jomezana valley - Asturias*


los valles de Asturias by pegatina1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riosa - Asturias*


Riosa by iskaplan64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oseja de Sajambre - Leon*


Oseja de Sajambre - Picos de Europa by David Sanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benasque - Huesca*


Benasque by Pablo Ruiz Valls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fataga - Las Palmas*


Fataga (Gran Canaria) by David Hernández Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Encinares de los ríos Alberche y Cofio - Comunidad de Madrid; Toledo, Castile-La Mancha and Ávila, Castile & Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ENCINARES DE LOS RÍOS ALBERCHE Y COFIO

Rio Cofio by Arturo Barbero, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Moratillas-Almela - Albacete - Castile-La Mancha and Alacant/Alicante & Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF MORATILLAS-ALMELA

entre castilla y valencia by Miguel Mollá, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Embalse de Horno-Tejero - Badajoz and Cáceres - Extremadura

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF EMBALSE DE HORNO-TEJERO

Horno Tejero, la sierra de Estena y el castillo de Castellanos by Lácara, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - LUARCA, ASTURIAS

43_Ferrol-Gijon_036126 by Claus Pusch, en Flickr

*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Burgos*

Burgos by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Illa (Islet) de Ons - Pontevedra - 
Galicia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ISLA DE ONS

Isla de Ons-Pontevedra (13) by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Mola de Son Pacs - Majorca Island - 
Balearic Islands

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF MOLA DE SON PACS

Mola de Son Pacs by Matt's Trips and Trails, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Arbaiun-Leire - Navarre - Zaragoza - Aragon


MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ARBAIUN-LEIRE

Arbaiún by La Cueva del Arte (LCdA), en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND LANDSCAPE OF SPAIN 
Train photographers often get unique photographs, because trying to photograph railways they get photographs that otherwise could not be achieved.

MAP - NEDA, ASTURIAS

El MD A Coruña Ferrol... by Trains & Railways, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ricote valley - Murcia*


[0314] Ojós en el Valle de Ricote. by José Balsas García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orient - Balearic Islands*


Llegando a Orient by Lucas Fiol Sabater, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*view from Calatrava la Nueva castle - Ciudad Real*


View from Calatrava's New Castle (The Old Castle)- 03 by emivel2003, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around la casa Nueva - Albacete*


Encarni Parada by Encarni Parada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaraz - Albacete*


Albacete_2373 by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Feria - Badajoz*


Feria (Extremadura) by Rafa Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granadilla - Caceres*


Granadilla (Caceres) by tmuriel67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robledillo de Gata - Caceres*


237-ROBLEDILLO DE GATA - SIERRA DE GATA - CÁCERES- by --MARCO POLO--, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalupe - Caceres*


La Villa de Guadalupe by lazancada, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de Hijar - Cantabria; Palencia - Castile & Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE HIJAR

Vistas desde Pico Tres Mares. by Bruno Rodríguez., en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Puebla de Beleña lagoons - Guadalajara - 
Castile-La Mancha; Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF LAGUNAS DE PUEBLA DE BELEÑA

0040-Lagunas de Puebla de Beleña-Guadalajara by Pedro Garcia, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - ANENTO, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Tierra de Anento - Zaragoza- Spain - Land of Anento by ToTe photos, en Flickr
*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bausen - Lerida*


Bausen-Valle de Aran (Pirineo) by Pere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The rock monastery natural park - Zaragoza*


Parque Natural del Monasterio de Piedra, Cascadas de los Fresnos Bajos by La magia de la luz, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Cañón del Río Lobos - Soria and Burgos - 
Castile & Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF CAÑÓN DEL RÍO LOBOS

cañon del rio lobos by Daniel, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mongayo waterfall - Asturias*


El Tabayon del Mongayo en su ambiente by Eduardo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Serra de Boumort-Collegats - Lleida - 
Catalonia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SERRA DE BOUMORT-COLLEGATS

Congost de Collegats 1 by Xevi V, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salinas del Manzano - Cuenca*


Salinas del Manzano: Desde el camino de Zafrilla by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Carrizales y sotos de Aranjuez - Comunidad de Madrid; Toledo - Castile-La Mancha 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF CARRIZALES Y SOTOS DE ARANJUEZ

Tajo by Mario Pedraza, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - BOCAIRENT, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

El despertar de la vida by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcena Mayor - Cantabria*


Barcena Mayor by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayllon - Segovia*


Ayllón by SantiSP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monells square - Gerona*


La plaça de Monells i les arcades by JOSEP MANRESA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guimera - Lerida*


Guimerà 5488 Catalunya by Fèlix González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Guimera - Lerida*


Vistas by Fabian Montero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Peñalba de Santiago - Leon*


#PeñalbadeSantiago #ElBierzo by mercedes g. c., on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Tabarca's Islets - Alacant/Alicante -
Comunitat Valenciana 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ISLOTES DE TABARCA

FinisTabarca by Jesús Alenda, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Magasca - Cáceres -
Extremadura 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF MAGASCA

Great Bustards, Extremadura by Silke Einschuetz, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Complexo intermareal Umia - O Grove, A Lanzada, punta Carreirón e lagoa Bodeira - A Coruña & Pontevedra -
Galicia 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF COMPLEXO INTERMAREAL UMIA - O GROVE,
A LANZADA, PUNTA CARREIRÓN E LAGOA BODEIRA

Punta Carreirón by Ateneo de Santiago, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - TARNA (CASO), ASTURIAS

Sedas entre niebla./ Silks between fog. by O.M.A., en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Tagomago Islet - Ibiza Island -
Balearic Island 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ISLOTE DE TAGOMAGO

Tagomago by clement.chidekh, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Rincón del Bu-La Nasa-Tripazul - Zaragoza, Aragon - Navarre 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF RINCÓN DEL BU - LA NASA - TRIPAZUL

BARDENAS REALES DE NAVARRA by Jesus Dominguez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Urdaibaiko itsasadarra/Ría de Urdaibai - 
Bizkaia - Basque Country 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF URDAIBAIKO ITSASADARRA/RÍA DE URDAIBAI

DSC_0425 by Pedro De Andres, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - MASCA (BUENAVISTA DEL NORTE), 
TENERIFE ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS

Barranco de Masca senderismo isla de Tenerife Islas Canarias 28 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vadiello reservoir - Huesca*


Cinq jours en Aragon (Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cosme y San Damian hermitage - Huesca*


Ermitas de San Cosme y San Damian by potillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio Lobos Caynon - Burgos/Soria*


Cañón río Lobos. River wolf canyon. by José Mª Calpena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Fuentona de Muriel - Soria*


LA FUENTONA 04 by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burujon - Toledo*


Las Barrancas de Burujón. 5 by luis izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrera - Seville*


Iglesia de Santiago vista desde las calles by abeliyo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coripe - Seville*


Coripe (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Nicolas del Puerto - Seville*


Iglesia de San Sebastian y San Diego (San Nicolas del Puerto) Sevilla,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gualdalquivir valley - Jaen
*

Valle del Guadalquivir by margabel2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bolera reservoir - Jaen*


Embalse de la Bolera (Jaen) by Miguel Angel Curiel, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Almenara-Moreras-Cabo Cope - 
Región de Murcia 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ALMENARA-MORERAS-CABO COPE

Águilas by Mario, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Peñas de Iregua, Leza y Jubera - 
La Rioja - Soria, Castile and Leon 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF PEÑAS DE IREGUA, LEZO Y JUBERA

Valle del Iregua, La Rioja by Fernando del Valle, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas - 
Jaén - Andalusia 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRAS DE CAZORLA, SEGURA Y LAS VILLAS

Segura de la Sierra by Delphine Gimbert, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - SANTIAGO DEL TEIDE, 
TENERIFE ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS

P Galleon=crp_2072-4 copy by Peter Warne, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. RIAS BAIXAS (SALVATERRA DO MIÑO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA)

Brindemos por LA ROJA de TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. UTIEL-REQUENA (REQUENA, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA)

Viñas - Otoño by RAFA-MC, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. BIERZO (CANEDO <ARGANZA>, LEÓN, CASTILE & LEON)

El Bierzo by Manuel López Castro, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - SEGURA DE LA SIERRA, 
JAÉN - ANDALUSIA

The Castle by M+MD, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcalá de los Gazules - Cadiz
*

From here I can see you.. by Raquel Borrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loureza natural pool - Pontevedra*


Pozas de Loureza (5) by javier_cx9aaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeon valley - Leon*


Valle de Valdeón by Antonio Berciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieza - Murcia*


cieZación by puesyomismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ramblas de Algecira - Murcia*


Embalse de Algeciras. by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Pedriza - Madrid*


Pedriza by Amador F. Q., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Rocio - Huelva*


El Rocío (Huelva) by GMP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla de Arenoso - Castellon*


La Puebla de Arenoso y el embalse. Castellón. by Aniceto Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toranda - Asturias*


Toranda by -Kike69-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaorejas balcony - Guadalajara*


Alto Tajo desde Mirador de Zaorejas - 1 by Fersanam, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. CANGAS (CANGAS DEL NARCEA, ASTURIAS)

Geocachu (188) (Large) by Fran Rojo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. RIOJA ALAVESA (LAGUARDIA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY)

Viñedos. by Rosana Calvo, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. RIBERA DEL DUERO (PEÑAFIEL, VALLADOLID, CASTILE & LEON)

Castillo de Peñafiel by Jose Manuel Agudo Cuesta, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - MONASTERIO DE PIEDRA <NUÉVALOS>, ZARAGOZA, 
ARAGON

Lago del espejo. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. RÍAS BAIXAS (TOMIÑO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA)

Meet me in the vineyards by fallrod, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. JUMILLA (JUMILLA, REGIÓN DE MURCIA)

Nieve en la Cingla by PEQUEÑO GRAN HOMBRE, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF D.O. RIBEIRA SACRA (DOADE <SOBER>, LUGO, GALICIA)

3. Río Sil by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - NIEMBRO (LLANES), ASTURIAS

Ensenada de Niembro by Andres Alvarado, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yebenes - Toledo*


LLANURAS MANCHEGAS by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelegrina - Guadalajara*


Pelegrina by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moratalla - Murcia*


Tierras de cultivo. / Cropland. - Zaen - Moratalla by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ojen - Malaga*


OJEN (MALAGA) by AMAMAR & CORPORATE®, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rupit street - Barcelona*


Rupit by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Compostela - Coruña*


Amanece en Compostela by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Adrada castle - Avila*


(416/17) Interior del castillo de La Adrada by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orcheta - Alicante*


(0021/13) El Puig Campana desde la Sierra de Aitana by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Comba - Coruña*


Santa Comba - Ferrol - Galicia by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laredo - Cantabria*


Playa Salvè - Laredo by Livio Barcella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Coll de Rates - Alicante*


Sea from the Coll de Rates - Friday morning by Pretre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roque de Bonanza - Tenerife*


Roque de la Bonanza by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF CHINCHÓN, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID <D.O. VINOS DE MADRID>

chinchón0212_ by MASS FARRIS, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF BULLAS, REGIÓN DE MURCIA <D.O. BULLAS>

Viñedos del Carrascalejo - Bullas by Marijose B.J, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF AINZÓN, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON <D.O. CAMPO DE BORJA>

El Bollón al fondo, desde viñedos de Huechaseca by Javier Pelayo, en Flickrr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH FANTASY 

MAP - LUNADA PASS, CANTABRIA

Lunada by Antonio Ruiz, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF SALVATERRA DE MIÑO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA <D.O. RÍAS BAIXAS>

Vista finca Fillaboa by Masaveu Bodegas, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF CASASIMARRO, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA <D.O. MANCHUELA>

viña by Eduardo Zamora, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* IN THE VINEYARDS OF SPAIN - Spain is the third producer of wine of the world, nevertheless, it is the country with the major cultivated extension of vineyards of the world. In Spain they exist more of 70 D.O. (Denominaciones de Origen/Designation of Origin). The vineyards spread over the totality of the Spanish territory, including the Canary Islands and the Balearic Islands. 

MAP OF CAÑAMERO, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA <D.O. RIBERA DEL GUADIANA>

RV Ribera del Guadiana by Ruta del Vino Ribera del Guadiana, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF GETARIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

farbojo Getaria Espagne 2015 by farbojo photography, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF COMARES, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Comares. Pueblo morisco, balcón de la Axarquia Malagueña. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF LA OROTAVA, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

La Orotava (Tenerife/Canaries) by PierreG_09, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF PLASENCIA, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Fachada de la Catedral Nueva de Plasencia. "Un retablo en piedra" by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF VILLANUEVA DE LOS INFANTES, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Nice square by Julieta Portel, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adeje view from Ifonche - Tenerife*


Ifonche parapente, vista hacia Adeje y la isla de la Gomera by Raico Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhamilla mountain - Almeria*


Plan Turístico del Bajo Andarax by Plan Turístico del Bajo Andarax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huecija - Almeria*


20121223-DSC_3663 by jbdodane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ohanes - Almeria
*

Village de Ohanes, Andalucia, no alto da Sierra Nevada, Espanha. by Luciano Fogaça de Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalhorce reservoir - Malaga*


VdA 151021 -"Embalses del Guadalhorce" by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alznalcollar - Seville*


Un pueblo y su entorno - A village and its surroundings by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Terradets reservoir - Lerida*


ES -Ager'17 0510 -P04ice by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Cuchillo/Muñique - Las Palmas*


ACE09 -0208 -L-P2 elCuchillo by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haria - Las Palmas*


ACE09 -Famara by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loja - Granada
*

VdA 1310 -Loja -P15ice by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CAZORLA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

SPAIN - Andalucia - Jaen - Cazorla by Asier Villafranca, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CARTES, CANTABRIA

Torreones de Cartes (Cantabria) by Paula, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ALMANSA, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Almansa nevada by Rafa Merelo Guervós, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF MADERUELO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE & LEON

maderuelo atardace by Maderolum Casa Rural, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ICOD DE LOS VINOS, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Icod de los Vinos 11 by Kwin y Lo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ALBARRACÍN, TERUEL, ARAGON

Albarracín by Carles Llorca Stratton, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF TORRECILLA EN CAMEROS, LA RIOJA

IMG02080-20110205-1229 by La Rioja Turismo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF AYAMONTE, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

El Estanque Ayamonte 2004 by Rafael GM, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Zadornil - Burgos*


San Zadornil by CEDER Merindades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valderejo park - Alava*


La mejor atalaya de Valderejo by Fernando Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alarilla - Guadalajara*


alarilla by carola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Guarda - Pontevedra*


Casco urbano da Guarda by Antonio Lomba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Portil - Huelva*


El Portil by seedosip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala El Racó - Alicante*


(0194/14) Cala del Racó del Corb y Morro de Toix by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pico Viejo volcano - Tenerife*


Pico Viejo by Alvaro Molero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perello/Perellonet and the Albufera - Valencia
*

Perellonet, Saler y Valencia by PACO POMARES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gros cape - Balears*


Cerca de Bahía de San Antonio by PACO POMARES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Saladeta - Balears*


CALA SALADETA - Ibiza by Delfi Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CAÍN (POSADA DE VALDEÓN), LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

CAIN DE VALDEON by freme_3, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF HERVÁS, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Hervás by José Antonio Cárdenas Martínez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF TUI, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Tuy by vasco rodrigues riobom, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF PENÍSCOLA/PEÑÍSCOLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Peñíscola by Zoi Koraki, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF POTES, CANTABRIA

Potes by RUBEN LOPEZ, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF MEDELLÍN, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Medellín, Puente barroco by Gunter Hartnagel, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CASTELLET I LA GORNAL, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Castellet (6) by Hilario Edrada, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca cathedral - Ciudad Real*


Cuenca, Spain - Cathedral by campese, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF LERMA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Lerma by Isabel Maldonado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF OLITE/ERRIBERRI, NAVARRE

Olite vista desde paseo de Ronda Muralla y Palacio Real o Castillo de Olite desde Ronda del Castillo Navarra 01 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CERVERA, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Plaça de la Universitat by Eva Balcells, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF JEREZ DE LOS CABALLEROS, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Jerez de los Caballeros, Extremadura by C en C, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CHIPIONA, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Chipiona - Playa de Regla by grzegorzmielczarek, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF TEMBLEQUE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Plaza de Tembleque by M a n u e l, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF MUROS, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Muros 2 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ESTEPA, SEVILLE, ANDALUSIA

Atardecer en Estepa by JOSÉ BÁEZ CARABALLO, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cutar - Malaga*


Cútar by El Color Azul del Cielo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capilla - Badajoz*


Visita al Castillo de Capilla by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabeza del Buey - Badajoz*


Verano en Cabeza del Buey by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De la Serena reservoir - Badajoz
*

Cerro de Masatrigo by jomaromu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardaño de Abajo - Palencia*


Espigüete (2451m) by Francisco Manzanal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villanueva de la Torre - Palencia*


Villanueva de la Torre by Francisco Manzanal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pablo convent - Cuenca*


Cuenca: ciudad abstracta by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peña Amaya - Burgos*


Peña Amaya, 10-5-2009 by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nocedo Curueño - Leon*


CIMG0828 by mmoroca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Felices del Rudron - Burgos*


Delicious morning by Andres, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF SAN ILDEFONSO O LA GRANJA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Reflejos en la granja by Javier Nistal, en Flickr


*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF SANTA CRUZ DE LOS CUÉRRAGOS (MANZANAL DE ARRIBA), ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Santa Cruz de los Cuérragos(Zamora) by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF COMILLAS, CANTABRIA

Comillas 006 by gzncreative, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF MONFORTE DE LEMOS, LUGO, GALICIA

2011_08_05 MONFORTE DE LEMOS by CUBITERA, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

jose l. said:


> *Peña Amaya - Palencia*
> 
> 
> Peña Amaya, 10-5-2009 by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


Luz, oro, nieve y cascadas. / Light, gold, snow and waterfalls. by O.M.A., en Flickr

*Peña Amaya belongs to the province of Burgos. It is a mythical place in the history of the Iberian Peninsula, having been receiving human footprints for thousands of years. Ancient place of men, of kings and of warriors.

In the photography:

The small village of Fuenteodra is located in a fairytale landscape, which stands on the south the mass of Peña Amaya and north Peña Lora, which arise during the rainy season several waterfalls. The village church stands out among its few houses.

The village lies in the region of the Loras, named for its original relief to long and narrow base, Las Loras, rock structures, which emerge over a rugged landscape. But above all else, like a huge ship stranded among the wheat fields of the plain, Amaya Peña notes that today is a natural enclave guarded by the flight of vultures and owls.

In Peña Amaya, the Cantabrian surrounded by the cities and Roman camps Segisama (Sasamón) Pisoraca (Herrera de Pisuerga) and Julióbriga (Retortillo), resisted fiercely until the arrival of himself emperor Octavian Caesar Augustus, with 7 Roman legions.
*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cathedral of Astorga, Leon Province:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF LASTRES (COLUNGA), ASTURIAS

Lastres, Colunga, Asturias by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF AYLLÓN, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Ayllon (79) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CONIL DE LA FRONTERA, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Conil de la Frontera by Antonio Periago Miñarro, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF PUNTA MUJERES (HARIA), LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

IMG_8637 by Triin Olvet, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Castor_Game said:


> Luz, oro, nieve y cascadas. / Light, gold, snow and waterfalls. by O.M.A., en Flickr
> 
> *Peña Amaya belongs to the province of Burgos. It is a mythical place in the history of the Iberian Peninsula, having been receiving human footprints for thousands of years. Ancient place of men, of kings and of warriors.
> 
> ...


*
thanks for it *


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*clouds over Toledo - Toledo*


Mist waves / Olas de niebla by Juan E de Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masma river - Lugo*


Rio Masma by Estanislao Moreda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pesqueiras - Lugo*


PESQUEIRAS by Viñao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mediano reservoir - Huesca*


Embalse de Mediano by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entremon gorge - Huesca*


defilé d'entremon by Michel Idre - 7 millions de vues merci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rambla Barrachina - Teruel*


Rambla Barrachina by Miguel Hinojosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monjardin - Navarre*


Villamayor de Monjardín by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hontanas - Burgos*


Hontanas by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laviana - Asturias*


Pola de Laviana by caunedina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandujo - Asturias*


El otoño en Bandujo.. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF HARO, LA RIOJA

HARO (La Rioja) by Alberto Feijoo Ibaseta, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ALARCÓN, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Alarcón - Cuenca) by ll.lloren, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF MIRAVET, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Miravet by Àngels, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ALCAÑIZ, TERUEL, ARAGON

Alcañiz by jpgbdn, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF SALLENT DE GÁLLEGO, HUESCA, ARAGON

Sallent de Gállego by Roberto Aguilar, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CANDELARIO, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Candelario. by Aitor Lazo S, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF VÉLEZ BLANCO, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Velez Blanco (almeria) by manuel motos diaz, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF BUITRAGO DEL LOZOYA, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Buitrago de Lozoya by Carmen Mateos De Porras, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mura - Barcelona*


Iglesia de Mura by candi..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarrega - Lerida*


Plaça Major i Ajuntament by Jaume Pando Balust, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cervera - Lerida*


2154 Cervera, Lleida by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moralzarzal - Madrid*


_JZG1984 by Jesús Zamora García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Truchillas pond - Zamora*


Lago de Truchillas by Valentín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navamuños reservoir - Salamanca*


Pantano de la Sierra de Béjar by S. Hoya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candelario - Salamanca*


Pueblo de Candelario, en plena Sierra de Béjar - Mayo 2012 by Javierpfuentes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ampudia - palencia*


Tierra de campos y piedras - Land of fields and stones by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alba de los Cardaños - Palencia*


Alba de los Cardaños by Borja Barba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente del Valle - Burgos*


Rains on me by Ramón, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF TORRELAGUNA, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Iglesia Parroquial de la Magdalena. Torrelaguna. Madrid by AGL PHOTO, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF JACA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Jaca, Huesca. by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF SASAMÓN, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Sasamón by Descubre tu país, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF GRANADILLA (ZARZA DE GRANADILLA), CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Granadilla - Cáceres by Jose Losada - Fotografía, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF BEJAR, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Béjar by Gotardo González, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF AÍNSA (AÍNSA-SOBRARBE), HUESCA, ARAGON

Ainsa square by Vid Pogacnik, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF AGAETE, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND

Puerto de las Nieves by ub2k, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF JADRAQUE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Jadraque y su Castillo by Enrique Ríos, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Gadea del Cid - Burgos*


Santa Gadea del Cid by Luis Miguel Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Poza de la Salt castle - Burgos*


Castillo de Poza de la Sal (EXPLORED) by 2H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Puerto de Orduña balcony - Burgos/Biscay*


Puerto Orduña by Luis Miguel Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coelleira island - Lugo
*

Illa Coelleira by ANDY & CO.™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bares - Coruña*


Porto de Bares by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mombeltran at night - Avila*


Fog and blue hour in Mombeltrán by J. Zweig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuevas del Valle - Avila*


Cuevas del Valle, arquitectura tradicional by Chema Mancebo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fradellos - Zamora
*

Fradellos by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aliste river - Zamora*


Meandro del río Aliste by Luis Cortés Zacarías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Fuertescusa - Cuenca*


cumbres borrascosas by Jorge Berenguer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malpica de Bergantiños - Coruña*


Malpica de Bergantiños by Jose Losada - Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulla valley - Coruña*


Val do Ulla by Leon F. Cabeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Sanabria lake and San Martín de Castaneda - Zamora
*

Lagos de Sanabria. San Martín de Castaneda (Zamora) by Marina Romera Corral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria view - Almeria*


Despierta Almería by cromeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orbaneja del Castillo - Burgos*


Orbaneja del Castillo by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ginestar - Tarragona*










http://turismeginestar.cat/ginestar


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clavijo - La Rioja*


Clavijo y Cañón del Leza by J GM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laturjo - La Rioja*


Laturce 26 by jony24481, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roden - Zaragoza*


Rodén - viejo - by MIGUEL ANGEL, on Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benidorm - Alicante*










Flickr Enrique Domingo​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Altea - Alicante*










Flickr Pablo Arias López​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Calpe - Alicante*










Flickr Terry​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benidorm - Alicante*










Flickr Carlos Sánchez​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Benidorm and Puig Campana - Alicante*










Flickr Francisco García Ríos​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Burgos (Castilla y León)*

Burgos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tramacastilla - Teruel*


Lumière de pluie by Lucille-bs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delica Canyon - Alava*


20140707_VacancesEuskadi_591 by Jordi García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castañares - Burgos*


~*~ the golden plains of Castille y Leon ~*~ by Jane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bescaran - Lerida*


Bescaran by aleixseu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meranges - Gerona*


Meranges & Gerona- Spain by Rios Valles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucena - Cordoba*


009789 - Lucena by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linares de Mora - Teruel*


Linares de Mora (Teruel) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Despeñaperros park - Jaen*


Panorámica en Despeñaperros by Fernando Labián, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anchuricas reservoir - Jaen*


embalse de anchuricas by julio garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cervera de Pisuerga - Palencia*


Cervera de Pisuerga. Palencia by Felipe Hinojosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa María de Redondo - Palencia*










http://www.gstresmares.com/category/campamento-2015


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedrasluengas - Palencia*


olas de nube by Loreto Cantero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Instinción - Almeria*


Instinción by hikingharry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velez Rubio - Almeria*


Superluna en Vélez Rubio by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canjáyar - Almeria*


Canjáyar . by Carmen VG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genil river/ Mallpasillo - Seville*


PARAJE NATURAL CORCOYA0124 by luis cuadrado, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF OÑA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

[ #17 :: 2013 ] by Salvador Mira, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF NÁJERA, LA RIOJA

Monasterio de Santa María la Real by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ÉCIJA, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Écija by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF GUADALUPE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Guadalupe by Dan, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CAMBADOS, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Cambados by Elena, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF MENDOZA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Día primaveral by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF PEÑAFIEL, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Peñafiel by Marcos Jimenez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF BALMASEDA, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Puente de la Muza o Puente Viejo. Balmaseda (Bizcaia) by Paula, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardona - Barcelona*


_F9A0795 by Navigation Tip-Use Collections under "More" ===>, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhama de Granada - Granada*


[0121]: Panorámica de Alhama de Granada. by José Balsas García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Almendro - Huelva*


<Casco Urbano> El Almendro (Huelva) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Argelita - Castellon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anaalas/5961686176


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Fragosa - Caceres*


La Fragosa. by Kepa Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sotres - Asturias*


Sotres hora azul by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ojen - Malaga*


OJÉN : PROVINCIA DE MALAGA by Antonio Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cares river - Asturias/Leon*


El río Cares -The Cares river by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ALMAZÁN, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Almazán muralla y San Miguel by Federico Ponte, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CANGAS DE ONÍS, ASTURIAS

MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (X). Para Símon Hrafn by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF ATIENZA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Atienza by abadcarlos80, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE QUIET BEAUTY OF THE SMALL CITIES AND VILLAGES - Beyond the big and famous cities, there are the small places, famous or not, of Spain, full of beauty, art and above all tranquility, if we except those that are places loved by tourism. 

MAP OF CULLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

CULLA - CASTELLON (SPAIN) by LUIS A. P. WOLGESCHAFFEN, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra del Cordel y cabeceras del Nansa y del Saja - Cantabria 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DEL CORDEL Y CABECERAS DEL NANSA Y DEL SAJA

DSC00846_redimensionar by McCorgan, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Complejo endorreico de Puerto Real - Cádiz 
- Andalusia 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF COMPLEJO ENDORREICO DE PUERTO REAL

Los Barreros by Francisco Javier Periñán Delgado, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Estepas de Monegrillo y Pina - Huesca y Zaragoza - Aragon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ESTEPAS DE MONEGRILLO Y PINA

IMG_1599 by Angel Carreras, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ría de Ribadesella - Ría de Tinamayor - Asturias y Cantabria

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF RÍA DE RIBADESELLA - RÍA DE TINAMAYOR

3 barquitas 3 by sr.bororo, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roden el Viejo - Zaragoza*


Roden el Viejo, Zaragoza by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machete square, Vitoria - Alava*


Plaza Machete, Iglesia San Miguel, Vitoria . by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr -


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUrguete - Navarre*


Bajo un manto blanco by Iñigo Aranguren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simancas - Valladolid*


Archivo general de Simancas by atvjavi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Gipuzkoa
*

San Sebastián / Donostia – Catedral del Buen Pastor (vista desde la calle Reyes Católicos). by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo harbor - Pontevedra*


Un mundo sin Galletas by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Acantilados de Alajeró, La Dama y Valle Gran Rey - La Gomera Island - Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Canary Islands

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ACANTILADOS DE ALAJERÓ, LA DAMA Y VALLE GRAN REY

PBC_10032 by Paul Britton, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Navas de Malagón - Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF NAVAS DE MALAGÓN

Sin título by Carlos Monteagudo Díaz-Crespo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Río Águeda - Salamanca - Castile and Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF RÍO ÁGUEDA

EL BARRANCO DE LAS ÁGUILAS by Antonio Martín, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Serra de Catllaràs - Barcelona and Girona - Catalonia

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SERRA DE CATLLARÀS

SERRA DEL CATLLARAS by gregori moreno collado, en Flickr


*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeazogues river - Ciudad Real*


Río Valdeazogues by Pablo h, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Badajoz*


Metellinum 110513-6099 by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gata - Caceres*


Pueblo de Gata by Pedro Molina Villarrubia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuacos de Yuste - Caceres*


CUACOS DE YUSTE. CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garganta la Olla - Caceres*


La Vera (Pueblos)2 by Antonio Gallardo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carlos V palace - Granada*


Palacio de Carlos V by Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Olalla del Cala - Huelva*


Santa Olalla del Cala by co-lou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Navas de la Concepcion - Seville*


atardecer en la plaza by fran begar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xivert castle - Castellon*










https://www.pinterest.com/pin/408490628675083372/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Encina castle ruins - Jaen
*









https://www.pinterest.com/pin/388013324131332095/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Monte de El Pardo - Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF MONTE DE EL PARDO

365/258 DESDE EL MONTE DE EL PARDO by Maribel Martín, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ifac i litoral de la Marina - Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF IFAC I LITORAL DE LA MARINA

Peñón de Ifach II by Datmater, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierras Centrales y embalse de Alange - Badajoz - Extremadra

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRAS CENTRALES Y EMBALSE DE ALANGE

Embalse de Alange by Sandra SCS, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ría de Foz - Lugo - Galicia - Asturias

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF RÍA DE FOZ

Ría de Foz by Rubén Manuel García Castaño, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Alaró - Majorca Island - Balearic Islands

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ALARÓ

Looking up to Castell d’Alaro by Linton Schwarz, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de San Miguel - Navarre - Huesca and Zaragoza - Aragon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE SAN MIGUEL

Navarra_Ezcároz (Valle de Salazar)_23-04-2006 by Fernando, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Arabako hegoaldeko mendilerroak/Sierras meridionales de Álava - Araba/Álava - Basque Country - La Rioja - Navarre

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ARABAKO HEGOALDEKO MENDILERROAK/SIERRAS MERIDIONALES DE ÁLAVA

sierra de Cantabria desde Iturrieta by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Isla Grosa - Región de Murcia - Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF ISLA GROSA

Isla Grosa- Oscar Esparza WWF by WWF España, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartuja Vall de Cristo - Castellon*


Cartuja de Vall de Crist de Altura (Castellón) by Juanjo Sales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sergobe view from the fortress - castellon*


Segorbe, Castellón, Spain by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eslida /Chovar - Castellon*


Eslida by Vicente Sargues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Onda view from the fortress - Castellon*


Onda (Castellón) by Juanjo Sales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilanova de Meia - Lerida*


Meià 3 by Xevi V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abella de la Conca - Lerida*


Abella de la Conca by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port de la Selva - Gerona*


PORT DE LA SELVA-04 by Miguel Angel Canovas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aljibe falls - Guadalajara*


Cascadas del Aljibe. Sierra Norte de Guadalajara. by Joan Roca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocejon Mount - Guadalajara*


Fotos Campo Seguro by Gabinete de Prensa de UPA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bernia mountain from above - Alicante*


Sierra de Bernia by Werner Wilmes, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Sierra de Alcarama - La Rioja - Zaragoza - Aragon - Soria - Castile & Leon - Navarre

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SIERRA DE ALCARAMA

Valdemadera. Vista del Moncayo by Portal de la cultura popular de La Rioja, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Punta Entinas-Sabinar - Almería - Andalusia 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF PUNTA ENTINAS-SABINAR

Parque nacional Punta Entinas-Sabinar, Almerimar, Almería by Juanjo Ferres, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Serreta de Tramaced - Huesca - Aragon 

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF SERRETA DE TRAMACED

Monegros 5 by javmap, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Cabo Busto-Luanco - Asturias

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF CABO BUSTO-LUANCO

Cabo Busto by Tania Seviℓℓano, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Ayagaures y Pilancones - San Bartolomé de Tirajana - Gran Canaria Island - Canary Islands

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF AYAGAURES Y PILANCONES

Pilancones de las Tederas by Moises Lopez, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Liébana - Cantabria - Asturias - León & Palencia - Castile and Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF LIÉBANA

valle de liebana - cantabria by Michel Hernández, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Hoces del Cabriel, Guadazahón y Ojos de Moya - Teruel - Aragón - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha - Valencia - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF HOCES DEL CABRIEL, GUADAZAÓN Y OJOS DE MOYA

Hoces del Cabriel by Paco Pons, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Special Protection Area (SPA) is a designation under the European Union Directive on the Conservation of Wild Birds. The Spanish term is ZEPA. There were 644 Spanish sites as at 2016. This number is greater than all the SPAs of the rest of the countries of the European Union -
SPA of Montes Aquilanos - León - Castile & Leon

MAP OF SPA (ZEPA) OF MONTES AQUILANOS

Abril 13. Montes Aquilianos, León. by advocate75, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nervion water fall - Alava/Burgos*


Nervion river source and waterfall by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Burgo - Malaga*


El Burgo by David Pemberton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riocavado de la Sierra - Burgos*


Riocavado de la Sierra (Burgos) by Raquel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciguñuela - Valladolid*


Ciguñuela by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñaranda del Duero - Valladolid*


Peñaranda by Life Experiences, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayllon - Segovia*


Ayllón - Segovia by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horadada - Palencia*


El quebranto by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corcubion bay - Coruña*


bluebay by Ste_✪, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Ría de Villaviciosa - Asturias

MAP OF RAMSAR OF RÍA DE VILLAVICIOSA

Ría de Villaviciosa by Marina García, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Lagunas de Campotéjar - Región de Murcia

MAP OF RAMSAR OF LAGUNAS DE CAMPOTÉJAR

Puesta de sol by Juan Galián, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Humedales y turberas de Padul - Granada - Andalusia

MAP OF RAMSAR OF HUMEDALES Y TURBERAS DE PADUL

Lagunas, Humedal y Turberas de Padul by Landahlauts, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Tremedales de Orihuela - Teruel - Aragon

MAP OF RAMSAR OF TREMEDALES DE ORIHUELA

Lago congelado. by Rafael Sorolla, en Flickr

*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sardiñeiros - Coruña*


Jour 4: Sardineiros, en route pour Fisterra by Luc Forest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dente - Coruña*


Praia de Rostro by Roteiros Galegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Pindo - Coruña*


Subida ao Pindo by Roteiros Galegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro de Baroña - Coruña*


Castro de Baroña by KARTENN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oia - Pontevedra*


Real Monasterio de Oia by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oia - Pontevedra*


Mosteiro de Oia by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saians - pontevedra*


Saians by mausdearaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lobios - Orense*


Lobios 1 by Ramón Dominguez Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abejera - Zamora*


Abejera de Tábara - Zamora by Eneas Pedro Car, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanabria lake - Zamora*


Lagos de Sanabria. San Martín de Castaneda (Zamora) by Marina Romera Corral, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Saladar de Jandia o Playa del Matorral - Fuerteventura Island - Canary Island

MAP OF SALADAR DE JANDIA O PLAYA DEL MATORRAL

faro del matorral by susodediego , en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Marismas de Santoña, Victoria y Joyel - Cantabria

MAP OF MARISMAS DE SANTOÑA, VICTORIA Y JOYEL

Marismas de Joyel by Luis A. López, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Humedales del Macizo de Peñalara - Segovia - Castile & Leon - Comunidad de Madrid

MAP OF HUMEDALES DEL MACIZO DE PEÑALARA

Peñalara by Udri, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel - Ciudad Real - Castile-La Mancha

MAP OF PARQUE NACIONAL DE LA TABLAS DE DAIMIEL

Landscape 28 de Junio 2017 by Pedro Garcia, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Parc Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici - Lleida - Catalonia

MAP OF PARC NACIONAL DE AIGÜESTORTES I ESTANY DE SANT MAURICI

La llegada by Julio Cerrillo, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Embalse de Las Cañas - La Rioja - Navarre - Araba/Álava - Basque Country

MAP OF EMBALSE DE LAS CAÑAS

Embalse de las Cañas by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Salinas de la Mata-Torrevieja - Alacant/Alicante - Comunitat Valenciana

MAP OF SALINAS DE LA MATA - TORREVIEJA

DSC_7633 by tejeval, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Complejo lagunar de La Albuera - Badajoz - Extremadura

MAP OF COMPLEJO LAGUNAR DE LA ALBUERA

Laguna redonda de La Albuera by Paco Macías, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Complejo intermareal Umia-Grove, la Lanzada, Punta Carreiron - Pontevedra - Galicia

MAP OF COMPLEJO INTERMAREAL UMIA-GROVE, LA LANZADA, PUNTA CARREIRON

Silencio...mucho silencio by Eduardo Regueiro, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Ses salines d'Eivissa i Formentera - Ibiza and Formentera islands - Balearic Islands

MAP OF SES SALINES D'EIVISSA I FORMENTERA

primero de octubre, un nuevo comienzo by Alfonso Molina, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Humedales de la Sierra de Urbion - Burgos & Soria - Castile & Leon - La Rioja

HUMEDALES DE LA SIERRA DE URBIÓN

_DSC3038 - Lagunas de Neila (Burgos) by Enrique Maestro, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAMSAR IN SPAIN

RAMSAR of Lago de Caicedo-Yuso y Salinas de Añana - Burgos - Castile & Leon - La Rioja - Álava/Araba - Basque Country

LAGO DE CAICEDO-YUSO Y SALINAS DE AÑANA

Añana by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Montefrío - Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr David Spencer​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Capileira - Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Mark Chinnick​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alhama de Granada - Granada (Andalucía)*










Flickr Gregorio Puga Bailón​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia castle - Segovia*


PRE-RM01372090176 by Nicolás Echevarría, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vic - Barcelona*


Vic Sau, Catalogne by Jean Ryckewaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rupit - Barcelona*


Rupit i Pruit, Espagne by Jean Ryckewaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sos del Rey Catolico - Zamora*


Sos del Rey Católico by Jean Ryckewaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Pere de Caserre - Barcelona*


Sant Pere de Casserres. by Jordi Coderch Mitjà, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega - Granada*


Globos sobre la Vega by Rafa Merelo Guervós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taganana/Afur - Tenerife*


Walking from the village Taganana in Afur. by Viktor Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONCAYO MOUNT

ZARAGOZA PROVINCE - ARAGON​*Primeras luces sobre el Moncayo by Luis Sanz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROYAL WALLS

CEUTA - NORTH AFRICA​*El foso al mediodía. by Carlos Jesus Merino Campos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL PARK OF DOÑANA

HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*Parque Nacional de Doñana (España), Ecosistema de dunas by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA POLA

ALICANTE PROVINCE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*La puesta de sol by Pablo Carrascosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TWO ISLANDS

LA PALMA AND TENERIFE ISLANDS - CANARY ISLANDS​*Somada Alta by Alexis Martín, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DALÍ MUSEUM, FIGUERES

GIRONA PROVINCE -CATALONIA​*España_7462 by viajero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ STREET

MADRID​*Madrid - Iglesia de las Calatravas by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tocon - Granada*


Tocón by Chris Juden, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCÁZAR (FORTRESS)

SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Atardecer en el Alcázar by Alejandro Paz, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*around Aretxabaleta - Gipuzkoa*


Aretxabaleta by RUBEN LOPEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ullibarri Gamboa - Alava*


Ullibarri Gamboa (Basque Country) by Jon Nanclares Medrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beluntza - Alava*


BELUNTZA DJI_0222 QUINTAS by AFA Hirigintza / DFA Urbanismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro river - Burgos*


El Ebro encajonado. by Kepa Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tornos Defile of - Burgos*


PS_triocamborio_160716_035.jpg by Paco Satué, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolox - Malaga*


Tolox by Dirk Delbaere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanlucar de Barrameda - Cadiz*


movilephone city by Antonio Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermigua - Tenerife*


La Gomera by Steffen Welsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around Yaiza - Las Palmas*


At the heart of the Fire Mountains by blinking idiot, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VITORIA'S BATTLE

VITORIA/GASTEIZ - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​Andra Mari Zuri by galilea36, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PELOÑO'S NATURAL RESERVE

PONGA ASTURIAS​*​Bosque de Peloño by ossendeiros, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEPÚLVEDA

SEGOVIA PROVINCE - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Sepúlveda by Luicabe, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DEBOD'S TEMPLE

MADRID
​*​Templo de Deboh (anochecer) by Jesús Sánchez Ibáñez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HOUSE IN COMILLAS

CANTABRIA
​*​Casa señorial “El Duque”, Comillas by Thierry, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREDOS MOUNTAIN RANGE

PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Sierra de Gredos by Deydre Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CEMETERY

PROVINCE OF LUGO - GALICIA
​*​CAMINO DEL NORTE. HUMILDE CEMENTERIO by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOWN HALL

PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Ciudad Rodrigo. by Batide Machado, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Julia de Montseny - Barcelona*


Sant Julià de Montseny by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucero - Soria*


Soria_0446 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucero fortress - Soria*


Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoyo de Manzanares - Madrid*


HOYO DE MANZANARES MADRID 5701 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garganta de Bohoyo - Avila*


Garganta de Bohoyo by txuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calblanque park - Murcia*


20080604-200130 | Parque Regional de Calblanque by Azelain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benitachell - Alicante*


(0037) Las Cumbres del Sol by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbres del Sol - Alicante*


(0055) A vista de pájaro by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torla - Huesca*


DSC_1258_ps.jpg by Antonio Periañez rivero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Competa - Malaga*


White village at blue hour Competa by Remy Frank, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FORESTS

PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​CAMINO DEL NORTE. AMANECIDA CAMINO DE LEZAMA by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STONES

A CORUÑA - GALICIA
​*​Bosque de pedra 2 by Miguel Saavedra, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IRIS CAVE

MONASTERIO DE PIEDRA - PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA - ARAGON
​*​Parque Natural del Monasterio de Piedra, Gruta Iris by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHAPEL IN THE TOP

PROVINCE OF LUGO - GALICIA​*​Capilla de San Mauro, versión soleada by alfonsopereira, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE VIGIL OF THE STRAIT

PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA​*​- El vigía del estrecho - by Mar Díaz -Korama-, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Mists near Cabo de Formentor, Mallorca:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The church of the Royal College of Corpus Christi, Valencia:









Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lekeitio - Biscay*


lekeitio, marea baja by katie g*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ea - Biscay*


Ea by Sio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arround Ordunte - Burgos*


Ordunte by Donato 55, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ordunte Mountain and reservoir - Burgos*


Sierra de Ordunte by Alfer520, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoz de Arreba - Burgos*


Hoz de Arreba by janujaya69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrebarrio - Leon*


Torrebarrio.León. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Ancares - Lugo/Leon*


5172GALICIA LOS ANCARES by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navia de Suarna - Lugo*


" Puente Viejo " 2013 by LULO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Da Lastra natural park - Orense*










https://www.celtiatravel.com/evento/fin-semana-trevinca-encina-da-lastra/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belesar reservoir - Lugo*


Portomarín - Embalse de Belesar by Miguel Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAGOON

PITILLAS - NAVARRE​*​7/52 by Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COURTYARD

ALCALÁ DE HENARES - MADRID​*​Madrid, Alcala de Henares 055 by borsski1, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY

CABRALES - ASTURIAS​*​Valle de Cabrales by Javier Habladorcito, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARBELLA

PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​Puerto Banus by arka 76, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEACH

PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​Sopelana by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TWIN HILLS?

BÁRDENAS REALES - NAVARRE​*​BARDENAS REALES DE NAVARRA by Sifro González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TITS (TETAS DE VIANA)

PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​Twin mountains Muelas de Viana (Guadalajara, Spain) / Montañas gemelas Muelas de Viana (Guadalajara) by Trensamiro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAGE AT NIGHT

CUDILLERO - ASTURIAS​*​Cudillero by lgbarrio, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zarra - Valencia*


Zarra Valencia Spain by Dave Papiez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerte valley - Caceres*


Valle del Jerte by Sergio Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plasencia - Caceres*


Plasencia by Coleccionista de lugares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serandinas - Asturias*


serandinas by rafael escapa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zahara de la Sierra - Cadiz*


Andalucia - Pueblos Blancos - Zahara de la Sierra by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padul - Granada*


Atardecer Padul by jose antonio villegas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obeso - Cantabria*


Obeso_2 by picaraza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celis - Cantabria*


Celis (Cantabria) by Diego Armando Gutierrez Hormachea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdemossa - Balearic Islands*


Valldemossa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esporles - Balearic Island*










https://www.5vorflug.de/blog/5vorflug-reisewelt/europa/die-schoensten-wanderrouten-auf-mallorca/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELFRY

PROVINCE OF HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​Por qué suenan las campanas by Juampiter, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GATE

BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Old city by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGE TO THE FUTURE

OURENSE - GALICIA​*​Ourense rio Miño_DSC7111 r es c ma by tomas meson, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BUEN RETIRO PARK

MADRID​*​Madrid - atardecer en el retiro _DSC2025 r 2 em c am by tomas meson, en Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Madrid*

Madrid, España by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT CITY

VALENCIA​*​Despierta la ciudad de Valencia by Víctor Manuel Martínez Valero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUBWAY

MADRID​*​melia-princesa-filasa by Carlos Ayani, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROYAL MONASTERY

SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL - COMUNIDAD DE MADRID​*​Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial (Madrid) Comunidad de Madrid,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villanueva de Huerva - Zaragoza*


Vistas-villanueva-de-Huerva by Carlos Perulan Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aladren - Zaragoza*


Aladrén, mejor pueblo de Aragón by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daroca - Zaragoza*


Daroca by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ademuz - Valencia*


_DSC2700 by Eryka Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landete - Cuenca*


Landete4 by Emprende PyE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ucles monastery - Cuenca*










https://www.photoperiplo.com/ucles-un-monasterio?lightbox=dataItem-j895xd62


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quintanar de la Orden - Toledo*










http://picssr.com/photos/lmyuste/[email protected]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBORADA (DAWN)

PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - CATALONIA​*​Alborada by Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIRROR

SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Salamanca, España by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ASTONISHING

CASTELLCIR CASTLE - PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - CATALONIA​*​Octubre2008 by Josep Maria Juan Baruel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN DE GAZTELUGATXE

PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​San Juan de Gaztelugatxe by Javi GJ, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIKE AN ICE SEA (CASTRO-URDIALES)

CANTABRIA​*​AL ALBA by Jesus Bravo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FILIGREE

PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​Albendiego by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE

PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​Castillo de Montizón. Villamanrique. Ciudad Real by casas rurales, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMANESQUE

ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​San Pedro en Ávila by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañete la Real - Malaga*


Cañete la Real... (Málaga) by José A. Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moron de la Frontera - Seville*


Morón de la Frontera and San Miguel Church by Cam Wilde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doñana natural park Cadiz/Seville*


Paisajes de Doñana by Jose Luis Sanchez Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isla Canela - Huelva*


Isla Canela by i32naruf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milmarcos - Guadalajara*


Paz by José Alejandro Lambán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

around el Campillo/ odiel river - Huelva


Atardece sobre el Odiel by migue_lezl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*around Odiel river - Huelva*


La casa by El Pirra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almendralejo - Badajoz*


sigma 24-70mm f2.8 ex dg hsm. Almendralejo. by torviscoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrovillas de Alconetar - Caceres*


HDR ermita cristo del humilladero by carmela_tarragona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladrillar - Caceres*


202-LADRILLAR Y PEÑA DE FRANCIA NEVADA - CÁCERES - by --MARCO POLO--, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*"EL BUFADERO"

LA GARITA BEACH - GRAN CANARIA ISLAND - CANARY ISLAND​*​Bufadero de La Garita by stereocallo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MON AMOUR

ARANJUEZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​ESTANQUE CHINESCO JARDIN DEL PRINCIPE ARANJUEZ 2692 18-4-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AS IN THE LORD OF THE RINGS?

BIERZO, PROVINCE OF LEON - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Arch Fotográfico/Laciana Babía Omaña Bierzo by Oscar Carbachón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPRING

JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​Jaén at night by Eric Baker, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*URBASA MOUNT

AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE​*​Un día espectacular por Sakana y Urbasa by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STATION

SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA​*​Estación de Santa Justa, Sevilla by Gaspar Serrano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CRANE AND CAPITALS

CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA​*​España by _edo2007_, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONGRESS

MADRID​*​Congreso de los Diputados by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre castle - Huesca*


Old Tales by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*D'Oliana reservoir - Lerida*


Panta D'oliana, Lleida, Spain. by Gerard MUSSOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambrils - Lerida*


Mirador de Cambrils by Valentí Obradors, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*church near Cabo - Lerida*


Iglesia Cabó (cerca de Organyà) by zz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farrera - Lerida*


IMG_6866 by Ian Chappel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valtierra - Navarre*


Valtierra by Bautista Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camporrells - Huesca*


Camporrells by Jordi Marsol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graus - Huesca*


Graus by Jordi Marsol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caco cave- Soria *










http://casaruraldelaire.com/torrell...o-rio-queiles-embalse-del-val-cueva-del-caco/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hayedo de la Pedrosa - Segovia*


Hayedo de la Pedrosa by SalvaJ€, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PURPLE

PROVINCE OF ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​Tolosa Alcalá del Júcar by Gabriel González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANADA IN ANOTHER DIMENSION

GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​Niebla by Irene A.G., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TERRA IGNOTA

PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​Pano_Meandro_Rio_Malvellido2 by Francisco José Lanchazo Flores, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRIANA

SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA​*​Triana by Julen Ruiz Luzuriaga, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OF SIN IN SITGES?

PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - CATALONIA​*​... callejeando al amanecer ... by Francisco Marin, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CLASSIC

DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​San Sebastian by Françoise M., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COMPLETELY VIRGIN

PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA (THE GENOVESES BEACH) - ANDALUSIA​*​Playa Los Genoveses by Juan Mercader, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUMMER'S CASTLE

ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Castillo de Zamora by rbrtsch, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaga Mountain - Tenerife*


Spain Tenerife - Anaga Mountains (Macizo de Anaga) by h_j.sauermann2021, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cofrentes - Valencia*


VISTA DE LA VILLA DE COFRENTES / COFRENTES VILLAGE VIEW by Mario García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulhacen mount - Granada*


Mulhacén by Saeah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bubion - Granada*


Hill walking near Bubion by Ben n Rebecca McIntyre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caboalles de abajo - Leon*


caboalles, desde la revoltona by Manolo Leiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gedrez - Asturias*


2010_10_26 Gedrez_01 by Jose Manuel Alvarez Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riodeporcos - Asturias*


Riodeporcos. IBIAS by Germán Yanes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salime reservoir - Asturias*


Embalse de Grandas de Salime by Laura Caraduje, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muxen - Lugo*


Ouviaña (por Muxén) by Luis Naval, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HIGH TIDE IN POBEÑA

PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​Pobeña by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMANESQUE CLOISTER

PROVINCE OF OURENSE - GALICIA​*​Monasterio de Santa Cristina de Ribas de Sil, Claustro by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRINITY (MONASTERIO DE PIEDRA)

PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA - ARAGON​*​Parque Natural del Monasterio de Piedra, La Trinidad by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLD OF CENTURIES

BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Espolón Burgos by Diego López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIT DE L'ALBÀ D'ELX

PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​Nit de l'albà d'Elx by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HÓRREO (BUILDING TO STORE FOOD)

SALAS - ASTURIAS​*​CAMINO PRIMITIVO. CASA MEXIL by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLARDECIERVOS

PROVINCE OF ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​Villardeciervos by Alberto Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UÑA'S LAGOON

PROVINCE OF CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​Atardecer en la laguna de Uña by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro reservoir - Burgos/Cantabria*


Embalse del Ebro by Luis Irisarri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanares el Real - Madrid*


Reflejos. by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabezuela del Valle - Caceres*


cabezuela del valle (Cáceres) by ser4a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinojos - Huelva*


Hinojos (Huelva) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monachil - Granada*


IMG_4757 - IMG_4765 by Pfluegl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canales reservoir - Granada*


Embalse de Canales by Diego Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quentar - Granada*


PICT0095 by Curso de Fotografías de Quentar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbujuelo valley - Soria*


Valle de Arbujuelo by Menet Zury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almazan fields - Soria*


Almazán by ea1bqr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uncastillo - Zaragoza*


Entre la niebla. Uncastillo by Rosa Tomé, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARSHES

HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​
¡Amanece! El "Polo Industrial" de Huelva, desde las Marismas del Odiel. by José Manuel Mora Huerta, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTAIN RANGE OF GREDOS

PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Sierra de Gredos by Deydre Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Sunset, Madrid*

Oh luz... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Miguel de Aralar (Navarra)*

San Miguel de Aralar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ORANGE JUICE

SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA - CANTABRIA​*​
CANTABRIA by Carlos Sanchez B., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLORS

PAMPLONA - NAVARRE​*​
Edificios de una calle de Pamplona by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOUNTAIN

TARRAGONA - CATALONIA​*​
Tarragona by Jobove - Reus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LAST TO JABUGO

HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Ya es historia... by Ferro Onuba, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soller cethedral - Balearic Island*


Iglesia San Bartomeu Soller by Manolo Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oreja castle - Toledo*


Castillo de Oreja by CM Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fields from Oreja castle - Toledo*


Campos al atardecer by CM Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prince's garden, Aranjuez - Madrid*


JARDINES DEL PRINCIPE (ARANJUEZ-MADRID)DSC_2578 -2 by PILAR PERIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villagordo del Jucar - Albacete*


Un cuento de hadas./ A Fairy Tale. (Finalista Yahoo! "Picture of the Day" 17/01/2013) by Francisco García Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba street - Cordoba*


Street at night. Cordoba. Calle por la noche by J. A. Alcaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga at night - Malaga*


Málaga, vista general nocturna by José Manuel Blanco Manrique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontevedra - Pontevedra*


GALICE PONTEVEDRA by Claude ROUGERIE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Ventoso - Coruña*


Panorama Monteventoso by Jose Bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrol aerial - Coruña*


Ferrol by PCinza, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND THEN DIE

GRANADA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Desde la Torre de la Vela. by S. Robles, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ERCINA LAGOON

COVADONGA - ASTURIAS
​*​Lago Ercina - Covadonga by Ariam Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POZO DE LOS HUMOS

PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Bajar los humos by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUNSET

DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​Sin título by Hugo Mañez Tamariz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FLOWERS

MURCIA - REGION DE MURCIA
​*​Flores Rojas - Glorieta Murcia by puesyomismo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOUNTAINS

BARCELONA - CATALONIA
​*​Barcelona by Stefan Palka, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BALBORRAZ (STREET OF ZAMORA)

ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​BALBORRAZ CULTURAL / ASÓMATE AL MIRADOR by Licy, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortes de la Frontera - Malaga*


Cortes de la Frontera (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charco de los Hurones - Cadiz*


Charco de los Hurones by Joaquín "Jorge" Canto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de los Gazules - Cadiz*


Alcalá de los Gazules al anochecer by Alcalaina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viveiro - Lugo*


Viveiro desde el Monte San Pedro. Galicia. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo's city hall - Lugo*


Ayuntamiento de Lugo by En Plena forma jesus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Barqueiro - Coruña*


O Barqueiro by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estaca de Bares - Coruña*










http://www.turismo.gal/recurso/-/detalle/16853/estaca-de-bares?langId=es_ES


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Orotava - Tenerife*


La Orotava (Tenerife/Canaries) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arenal d'en Castell - Balearic Islands*


Arenal D’en Castell, Menorca by Richard Croft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camil de Cavalls - Balearic Islands*


Cami de Cavalls to Cala del Pilar by Sergio Canobbio, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARGA AND ARAGÓN RIVERS

FUNES - NAVARRE
​*​Amanece sobre el rio Arga y Aragón(Funes Navarra) by Jose Manuel priede priede, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STRAIGHT

MINORCA ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS
​*​Menorca (Spain) by Lutz Hirschmann, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TOBLERONE (ESPIGÜETE PEAK)

PROVINCE OF PALENCIA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​El Pico Espigüete (2.450 m.) by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AFRICAN NOCTURNAL

AUTONOMOUS CITY OF CEUTA - NORTH OF AFRICA
​*​Ceuta by Pilar Gutierrez Méndez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOUNTAIN IN AYLLÓN

PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Ayllón, por la mañana. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA IRUELA AMAZING

PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA
​*​Castillo de La Iruela by @Gualay, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAGO AUSENTE (ABSENT LAGOON)

PROVINCE OF LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Lago Ausente by Luisangel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLD RIVER

PROVINCE OF OURENSE - GALICIA
​*​El río Arnoia a su paso por Allariz en una fría y despejada tarde-noche de Diciembre de 2015 by Angel Vázquez Pereiras, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pueyo - Navarre*


Pueyo, Navarra by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peña Montañesa view - Huesca*


El pueyo de Aragúas. Huesca. Spain by Franfrisco R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Janovas ruins - Huesca*


DSCF6717 - Ruines du village de Janovas sur le rio Ara, Espagne by Sylvain Silver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arguis - Huesca*


Otoño en Arguis by canfranc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arguis valley and reservoir panoramic - Huesca*


Arguis by David Arbus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castiliscar - Zaragoza
*

Castiliscar al atardecer........**Zaragoza** by JLuis San Agustín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santacara watchtower ruins - Navarre*


La luna y las ruinas....(Santacara) **Navarra** by JLuis San Agustín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcastillo - Navarre*


Carcastillo......**Navarra** by JLuis San Agustín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arenas de San Pedro - Avila*


Arenas de San Pedro by Alvaro Araoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monfrague park - Caceres*



desde el mirador de Cerro Gimio by Jose Carlos Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BLUE AND PURPLE

TOLEDO - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​Toletum (2) by FVG, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROAD TOWARD THE END

EL HIERRO ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS
​*​El Hierro by Lucie van Dongen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATEDRAIS (CATHEDRALS)

PROVINCE OF LUGO - GALICIA
​*​Arcos de As Catedrais by josé luis Zueras, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTRO VALNERA MOUNT FROM SANTANDER

SANTANDER - CANTABRIA
​*​Castro Valnera desde Santander by FWHM, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANDALUCÍA'S BRIDGE

CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Quien madruga.... by Manuel Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUINS OF SANTO DOMINGO

PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA
​*​Ruinas del convento de Santo Domingo, Pontevedra by Gema González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMINITO DEL REY

PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Caminito del Rey (The little Path of the king) El Chorro. Malaga 6 by Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARE IN SUMMER

VITORIA/GASTEIZ - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​plaza by Mikel Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vidio cape - Asturias*


Cabo Vídio by Ariam Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arenas de Cabrales - Asturias*


Asturias - Arenas de Cabrales by pedrodacosta33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moniello park - Asturias*


parque playa moniello 010 by txarly sparrow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tosande valley - Palencia*


Montaña palentina by Pablo M. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bureba - Burgos*


A moment of peace by Iñaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdegovia valley - Alava*


Storm on the valley by Iñaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieza fileds - Murcia*


Atalaya by Juan Buitrago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siyasa ruins - Murcia*


Siyâsa, legado andalusí en CIEZA by Pascual Vázquez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Palos - Murcia*


Faro de Cabo de Palos by José Manuel Rocamora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubeda - Jaen*


Paloma, nubes, nieve, niebla... (on Explore...) by Rafa Merelo Guervós, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL BESALÚ

PROVINCE OF GIRONA - CATALONIA
​*​AMANECE EN BESALU (Girona) by FEMCUA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PATIO DE ESCUELAS

SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Patio de Escuelas by Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GATE

PROVINCE OF CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​Puerta a la Serrania Alta by justino bordallo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAEZA

PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA
​*​Baeza (II). Anochecer (9 de 15) by Juanjo López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GARAI

PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​Amplios claros a primeras horas by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM LA GOMERA ... TENERIFE ISLAND

LA GOMERA ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS
​*​La Gomera by Dan Kenneth Reinli, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WATER OF EMERALDES

DRAGONERA ISLET - BALEARIC ISLANDS
​*​Sa Dragonera, Mallorca by Oliver Hummell, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOON ON THE CASTLE (SABIOTE)

PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA
​*​castillo de sabiote - jaen by javier villar, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Morera de Montsant from above - Tarragona*


Uitzicht by Wim Koolhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulldemolins - Tarragona*


Montsant by Narcís PUJADES I CORCOLL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riba Roja reservoir - Tarragona*


Riba-Roja de Ebro by Carlos Olmos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chanca bridge, Lugo - Lugo*


Ponte da Chanca by Jaime López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laxe - Coruña*


Nenos / Kids by Deningures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around Jambrina - Zamora*


Castilla se viste guapa by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briones - La Rioja*


Talgo "Miguel de Unamuno" Barcelona Sants-Bilbao/Salamanca en Briones (La Rioja) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Calzada de Bejar - Salamanca*


La calzada de Béjar by S. Hoya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View from Fuente del Vaso - Madrid*


Caminado entre montañas by ۞ Joseph ۞, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TO THE DAWN YOU COME, GOOD FRIEND ... 

PROVINCE OF TERUEL - ARAGON
​*​596.005 Camino de Teruel by Ramiro OF, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE BIRDS

PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA (BAIONA) - GALICIA
​*​Los Pájaros por Teresala Loba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTAIN RANGE OF LA DEMANDA

AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA
​*​La Rioja by J GM, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN

BARCELONA - CATALONIA
​*​MIS BARCELONAS (XIV). Cuando el sol se va / When the Sun Goes Down by Miquel González Page, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SI AMANECE YA

TOLEDO - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​AMANECE EN TOLEDO-PST- by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARBELLA

PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Dia de primavera by Antonio Cha, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IN THE NAME OF GOD

ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​In the name of God. by Juan Martín Simón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUGGENHEIM

BILBAO - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​Guggenheim Bilbao by Aránzazu, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cangas de Onis - Asturias*



Cangas de Onís. Asturias. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montoro - Cordoba*


Vista de Montoro desde el hotel Mirador IMGP2421 by Rafael Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Pere de Rodes - Gerona*


Sant Pere de Rodes (HDR) by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fondales - Granada*


Roman Bridge of Fondales by Francisco Javier Pérez Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcade - Pontevedra*


Arcade, Galicia by Manuel Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eneriz - Navarre*


Santa María de Eunate, Muruzábal (E) by Carlos Iborra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estella - Navarre*


Estella by Joseba Alonso Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guirguillano - Navarre*


Guirguillano by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izarra - Alava*


Izarra by Jon P. L, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUEIRUA BEACH

CUDILLERO - ASTURIAS
​*​Sunrise in Gueirua (Asturias) by Alejandro GS, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SQUARE

VALENCIA - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
​*​Valencia by *Sefora*, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONQUEROR IN TRUJILLO

PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA
​*​Trujillo by *Bárbara Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALINAS DEL RASAL

REGIONAL PARK OF CALBLANQUE - REGIÓN DE MURCIA
​*​Salinas del Rasall by Encarni Mancebo y López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUNRISE IN LA ALCARRIA

PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​Amanece en La Alcarria by Rafutti, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE APSE AND THE IRON SKELETON

PALENCIA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ITÁLICA

PROVINCE OF SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Itálica by Juan J. Velasco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAS VALLEY

CANTABRIA
​*​Valle del Pas. Luces y sombras. by Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedraza - Segovia*


0858 PEDRAZA (SEGOVIA-SPAIN) by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudadela - Balearic Islands*


View of the harbor-Ciutadella-Menorca by Michael Hagelüken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivadavia - Orense*


Ribadavia by José María Coca Torrens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarellos reservoir - Orense*


Embalse de Albarellos por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muñebrega - Zaragoza
*

Munebrega by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaraba - Zaragoza*


Jaraba-5772.jpg by Jose Manuel Ferez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aranda de Moncayo - Zaragoza*


Aranda de Moncayo.Zaragoza. by Miguel Ángel García., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortes, Madrid - Madrid*


Villa Rosa by Casey Hugelfink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sa Marina, Ibiza - Balearic Islands*


Portal de Ses Taules by Juan Jose Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Burgos*


Burgos. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC SHADOWS

BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​El Sol sale por la Demanda. by Raúl Marín, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCAZAR OF THE CHRISTIAN KINGS

CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos, Córdoba by Rafael Sacasa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE OF CARDONA

PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - CATALONIA
​*​Castillo de Cardona by Isaac, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PULCHRA LEONINA

LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​La Pulchra leonina by KRAMEN, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ampudia at night - Palencia*


Calle de Ampudia by Felipe Arregui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simancas - Valladolid*


Simancas by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina de Rioseco - Valladolid*


Rua Mayor by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Caceres*


Land of Conquerors || Tierra de Conquistadores (Trujillo, Provincia de Cáceres. Extremadura) by Chano Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caceres - Caceres*


Paseo nocturno by Pilar F.G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmona - Seville*


Carmona - Puerta de Sevilla by Manuel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almonaster la Real - Huelva*


Almonaster la Real, Huelva. by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osuna and the fields - Seville*


Urso by migue_lezl, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMANECER EN EL BURGO DE OSMA

PROVINCE OF SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​El Burgo de Osma (Soria) by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCAZABA

ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA
​*​DSC_5596-1 by Luc LEBEAU, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAZTAN VALLEY

ZIGA - NAVARRE
​*​Baztán en Navarra (noviembre 2015) by Paco Satué, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IBIZA

IBIZA ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS
​*​Ibiza by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algodonales - Cadiz*


Algodonales (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*view from Almaden - Ciudad Real*


Atardecer desde Almadén by Pablo h, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIKE WATER SPILLED

MADRID - COMUNIDAD DE MADRID
​*​Madrid 6 by Eugenio Rouco Cancelas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL MÉDANO BEACH

ISLAND OF TENERIFE - CANARY ISLANDS
​*​Playa del Medano by Jose Manuel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A CALM DAY

GIJÓN - ASTURIAS
​*​Gijón by Gilda Tonello, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMAGRO

PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​Almagro, Plaza Mayor, cae la tarde. by Fernando, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS BARRUECOS

PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA
​*​The lake shore stones by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIEL

PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA - ARAGON
​*​Biel by Jose, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BUTRÓN

PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​Butron by Futuro Incierto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WINE'S HORSES

CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ - REGIÓN DE MURCIA
​*​Corredores Caballos del vino (estatua) by Ramón Cutanda López, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquife mines - Granada*


Minas de Alquife by Landahlauts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Geronimo church, Granada - Granada*


Iglesia de San Jerónimo. Granada by Javier Enjuto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Tabernas - Almeria*


(0028/13) El desierto de Almería by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose - Almeria*


Playas de los Genoveses, San José, Almería by Geoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Ratjada - Balearic Islands*


Cala Ratjada by Andreas T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almerimar view - Almeria*


Panorámica Almerimar by Javi Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castell de Ferro view from the fortress - Granada*


Castillo de Castell de Ferro by Agustín Sánchez García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strait natural park - Cadiz*


parque natural del estrecho by Nono Esquivel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vejer de la Frontera - Cadiz*


Dawn Over Vejer de la Frontera by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baelo Claudia, roman ruins - Cadiz*


Baelo Claudia by Javier Nuñez Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARMENTIA

VITORIA/GASTEIZ - BASQUE COUNTRY
​*​amanece en armentia by vicar59, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PANORAMA FROM THE CASTLE (PEÑÍSCOLA/PENÍSCOLA)

PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
​*​Peñíscola, Castellón, España. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE IN EL BIERZO

PROVINCE OF LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Castillo Villafranca del Bierzo by J. ANTONIO RODRIGUEZ O., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGÓBRIGA

PROVINCE OF CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​Segóbriga by Jorge Molina Romo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLA PANCHA

PROVINCE OF LUGO - GALICIA
​*​Isla Pancha (Galicia, Spain) by Tomasz Raciniewski, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY OF LAGUAR

PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
​*​Campell by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*مدينة الزهراء (Madīnat al-Zahrā')

CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA
​*​Medina Azahara (Córdoba)-05 by Paco Barranco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADIANA RIVER

BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA
​*​Ocaso en Badajoz by Senén García. (OFF), en Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*
Bardenas Reales, Navarre, Spain
*


Bardenas réales (2018/05) by baffalie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolonia dunes - Cadiz*


En autogiro por la costa gaditana - Duna de Bolonia (Cádiz) by "On the Shoulders of Giants", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcodornales natural park - Cadiz*


El Picacho by Rafael Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubrique - Cadiz*


Panorámica de Ubrique by Victor Cerón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrera - Seville*


Utrera by abeliyo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de Guadaira - Seville*


Alcalá de Guadaíra by Amelia Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Olalla del Cala - Huelva*


castillo de santa olalla del cala , huelva by manuel nevado alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alange - Badajoz*


Atardecer by Jesús Lozano Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordobilla de Lacara - Badajoz*


Cordobilla de Lácara by Lácara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almonte river - Caceres
*

La senda del rio by Guadalupe Gómez Salas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masia del Llosar - Castellon*


Masía del Llosar by Mónica Centelles, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBADA (SUNRISE)

TARRAGONA - CATALONIA
​*​Amanecer en la Rambla de Tarragona by Juan Luis Nogués Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*KINGDOM OF MALLOS

PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON
​*​MALLOS...COMPLETO by Sifro González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLUERCAS

PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA
​*​Las Villuercas by Carlos Julián Martín Carrizosa Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE WHITE VILLAGE AT THE BLUE HOUR

LUARCA - ASTURIAS
​*​Blue Luarca by Nacho Cosio, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanzada - Pontevedra*


(0152/14) Abandonando la ermita de Ntra. Sra. de La Lanzada by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvora island - Pontevedra
*

Isla de Sálvora by Ramón Vázquez Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corrubedo - Coruña*


Galicia - Corrubedo by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponteceso - Coruña*


Desde Ponteceso by angel l. filgueiras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canduas - Coruña*


Somewhere in Northern Spain by Hind Ghanem, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Palencia*


Palencia by Kio LoSa, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Campo de Criptana*


Los Gigantes de don Quijote by Kio LoSa, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*La Alberca*


DSC_0079 - PLAZA MAYOR - LA ALBERCA by Juan Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

CS 03082013 #114738 #85210.jpg by FRANCIS RAHER, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Turegano*


CASTILLO DE TUREGANO SEGOVIA 1087 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Cuenca*


CUENCA CASTILLA LA MANCHA 1187 26-10-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Montoro*


Cordoba-Montoro by Julio Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Cordoba-Montoro by Julio Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Cordoba-Montoro by Julio Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Cordoba-Montoro by Julio Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^ 
 
Cordoba-Montoro by Julio Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Cazorla*


Andalucia - Cazorla by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Andalucia - Cazorla - Castillo de la Yedra by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Arenas de San Pedro*


ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO AVILA 6028 -10-4-2016 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Santa Pau*


Santa Pau by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Santa Pau by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Girona*


Girona, Spain by Nikos Zacharoulis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Carrer Pujada a la Catedral (Girona, Spain) by Miquel Planas O., on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Pont de Sant Agustí (Girona, Spain) by Miquel Planas O., on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Tarragona*


Plaça del Fòrum by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Tarragona: Plaça del Pallol by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Tarragona: Carrer de la Merceria by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Huesca*


Huesca (Spain) by Hector Fernandez martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

F1-13 by Hector Fernandez martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

15 - Castillo de Abizanda - Huesca - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Estella*


Camino Frances, La Estella, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Camino Frances, La Estella, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Camino Frances, La Estella, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Camino Frances, La Estella, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Camino Frances, en route to Estella, Spain by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Burgos*


Catedral de Santa María de Burgos by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Catedral de Santa María de Burgos by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Setenil de las Bodegas*


Setenil de las Bodegas by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Setenil de las Bodegas IV by Joe Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Córdoba*


Filigrana en plata (Arte cordobés). Barrio de la Judería de Córdoba by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

La Calleja de las Flores. Córdoba by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Antequera*


IMG_0152 3 by Pascal Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

^

Plaza San Sebastian - Antequera, Spain by Boortz47, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Zafra*


Zafra, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

*Ronda *


Spain by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIGO

PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA
​*​Daylight by Ángel González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA CABRERA

PROVINCE OF ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Las primeras nieves by "El Mirador del Lobo" Turismo rural & naturaleza, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CLAVIJO

AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA
​*​Clavijo by Alatxu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORMES RIVER

SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​Tarde de abril by Anna Schwensen, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corme - Coruña
*









http://mapio.net/pic/p-4456773/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barizo - Coruña*


1-P1120904 Praia de Barizo by Sr. Ben Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnados - Coruña
*

IMG_1170 by Suso Couceiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serandinas - Asturias*


serandinas by rafael escapa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porma reservoir - Leon*


Porma. León. Spain by Francisco Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Segovia
IMG_7325 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla de Lillo - Leon*


Puebla de Lillo by Oscar F. Hevia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobrefoz/Ponga - Asturias*


Sobrefoz-Ponga-Asturias by Jesus Arango, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oseja de Sajambre church - Asturias*


Valle de Sajambre by Jose A. Casal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oseja de Sajambre - Asturias*


Oseja de Sajambre - Picos de Europa by David Sanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega del Pas - Cantabria*


VEGA DE PAS CANTABRIA 8039 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ria de Cubas - Cantabria*


Ría de Cubas by Jose Castanedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Roque de Riomiera - Cantabria*


La plaza de San Roque de Riomiera by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobron reservoir - Alava/Burgos*


Embalse de Sobrón by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badaran - La Rioja*


101 Badaran by Teresa Janina Czekaj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortigosa de Cameros - La Rioja*


Ortigosa de Cameros by J GM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munilla - La Rioja*


NEVERO DE Munilla. by Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina Sidonia - Cadiz*


Calima. Medina Sidonia. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paradiña - Leon*


*Paradiña* by isidro canoniga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monforte de Lemos - Lugo*


Luna llena en el solsticio de verano desde Monforte en el solsticio de verano by José Camilo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Binidali beach - Balearic Islands*


IMG_7783 by Robert Goodrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morella - Castellon*


Peniscola 2007/09/19 #121 Morella by Jürgen Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uzquita reservoir - Burgos
*

Pantano de Uzquiza, Burgos by David Gómez Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Cuerda del Pozo reservoir and Vinuesa town - Soria*


Soria - Vinuesa by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gormaz - Soria*


Soria - Gormaz by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chisten - Huesca*


Chistén by Guillermo LT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sau reservoir - Barcelona*


Parador de Vic-Sau by Agustí Sentelles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fogars de la Selva - Barcelona*


Fogars de la Selva by Miquel Maiza, on Flickr


----------



## Sawdust (Jul 24, 2014)

great shots!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria de Corcó - Barcelona*


Santa Maria de Corcó by Miquel Maiza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roda del Ter - Barcelona*


Roda del Ter by Ferran BCN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atazar reservoir - Madrid*


Embalse de El Atazar. Madrid. by Raul Valdizan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Arboleda reservoir - Vizcay
*

Lagos de La Arboleda by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Armadoiro reservoir - Alicante*


Embalse del Amadorio (Villajoyosa) by Daniel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolmo de Minateda ruins - Albacete*










http://en.www.turismocastillalamanc...queologico-tolmo-de-minateda-663/descripcion/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hellin - Albacete*


005_editado-1 by Teresa María Valls Tercero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogarra - Albacete*


Bogarra by JOAMARTS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquis Querquennis ruins - Orense*


Aquis Querquennis by ξscriτυrα dε Lυζ (ραzβ.), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cecebre reservoir - Coruña*


Amanece by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riodeporcos - Asturias*


Riodeporcos. IBIAS by Germán Yanes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pantano del Ebro - Cantabria*


Pantano del Ebro (Arroyo) by Markynos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horna - Cantabria*


Varada. by Marce Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuevas de las Niñas reservoir - Las Palmas*


Belleza Interior by Antonio Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tirajana - Las Palmas*


Tirajana by Alexander 9421, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega de San Mateo - Las Palmas*


Vista de Vega de San Mateo Isla de Gran Canaria 02 by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajera - Tenerife*


Alajero sunset by Peter Lochschmied, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garajonay national park - Tenerife*


Untitled by Apartamentos Los Telares, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Artajona (Navarra)*

Artajona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puerto del Pontón (León, Castilla y León)*

PUERTO DEL PONTON LEON 7328 -16-6-2017 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andres - Tenerife*


Playa de Las Teresitas by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adeje - Tenerife *


HDR Adeje by Daniel A.S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hervas - Caceres*


Hervás v2 by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moraira - Alicante*


Moraira. by Francisco García Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Binidali - Balearic Islands*


IMG_7772 by Robert Goodrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Es Canutells - Balearic Islands*


Beach Es Canutells by James Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Es Talaier - Balearic Island*


6ª Etapa: Son Saura a Cala Galdana by Jaume Pando Balust, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fisterra - Coruña
*

Sunset in the Port, Atardecer en el Puerto by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portonovo - Pontevedra*


Playa de Montalvo...es hermosa (Portonovo-Pntevedra) by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenavista del Norte - Tenerife*


BUENAVISTA DEL NORTE-TENERIFE (CANARIAS) SPAIN by LUIS A. P. WOLGESCHAFFEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aiguastortes national park - Lerida*


parque nacional de aiguastortes by JORDI BECERRA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bossost - Lerida*


31_Bossòst-29 by Esqui-Ando con Tònho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viella - Lerida*


Vielha a vista de drone - Val d'Aran DRONE by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canejan village - Lerida*


Canejan depuis Bausen by Dino8., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortes de la Frontera - Malaga*


Cortes de la Frontera (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jimera de Libar - Malaga*


Jimera de Libar, Spain by campese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*view from Pineta balcony - Huesca*


Balcón by Jaime Ballester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Binies - Huesca*


Binies by the break of day by christophe rocour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterde - Zaragoza*


monterde by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guixas cave - Huesca*


Cueva de las Güixas - Galería by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Pregonda - Balearic Islands*


Cala Pregonda by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornells view - Balearic Islands*


Fornells from Mote Toro by Fabien Girardin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Illa Roja - Gerona*


L'ILLA ROJA - BEGUR-PALS by Montse Poch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palamos - Gerona*


Palamos (Catalogne/Espagne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cullera - Valencia*


Casco viejo de Cullera al atardecer by Diego Moreno Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cullera castle - Valencia*


Full Moon in Cullera, Spain by Miguel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miravet - Tarragona*


Casas del casc antic de Miravet Ribera d'Ebre Tarragona by Albert Mestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Cruces - Pontevedra*


Irreal / Unreal by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Area Maior beach - Coruña
*

Playa de Area Maior by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lariño - Coruña*


Lariño dende O Campo by Benigno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maceira - Coruña*


Ponte Maceira - Concierto grupo de cámara Minuetto - 08 by José Manuel García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaucin reservoir - Malaga*


Lake-Alcaucin, Spain by carriebristow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palafrugell - Gerona
*

Calella de Palafrugell by Meino Mellink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ceuta*


Costa de Ceuta by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Negre - Alicante*


Miradores de Xàbia - Cap Negre by Grzegorz Mielczarek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benimantell - Alicante*


(0288/14) Benimantell by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castalla castle - Alicante*


Castalla by Rein Reijseger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segura river near Cenajo reservoir - Albacete*


Cenajo by Sergio WORA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcaraz - ALbacete*


Alcaraz by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cenajo reservoir - Albacete*


Cenajo . by Antonio Martinez Mata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O Barqueiro - Coruña*


O Barqueiro by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capelada mountain - Coruña
*

DSC02086 by Vasily Nosov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alarcon - Cuenca*


CASTILLO DE ALARCON CUENCA_1109 25-10-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buspriz - Asturias*


Buspriz by Jose Ramon Suarez Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valldigna - Valencia*


Untitled by xsalto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedroveya - Asturias*


"Balagares" en Pedroveya by Urbano Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Cortellas - Pontevedra*


Dia de Fogueiras por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breáns and Os Pérez - Pontevedra*


Breáns e Os Pérez (Oia, España) by Lugares a Descubrir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bueu - Pontevedra*


Vista De Bueu Dende A Laxe, Panorámica 1 - Recortada by Pol van der Fielden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garganta la Olla - Caceres*


Garganta-may04-05 by Rafael Durán Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catoute path - Leon*


Ruta Catoute_0056 by Oscar Dieguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betlan - Lerida*


Betlan by carperenato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Palombera - Cantabria*


Puerto Palombera - Bárcena Mayor by Senderismo Sermar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedre - Pontevedra*


Pedre by Benito Juncal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Adrada - Avila*


(316/17) Castillo de La Adrada by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres peak - Asturias*


Pico Torres by Antonio Berciano, on Flickr


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

jose l. said:


> *Puerto Palombera - Valladolid*



That's Cantabria. 

Valladolid is the only Spanish province with no mountains at all. It's impossible to find such a landscape in Valladolid


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (1) PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA (MOUNTAIN RANGE OF SUIDO) - GALICIA*

Serra do Suido by OCarallo29, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (2) PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA (ORTEGAL COAST) - GALICIA*

Siluetas by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orista from above - Barcelona*


Oristà des del aire by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cave near Orista - Barcelona*


Catalonia2013 2013-08-10-13-05-17CWIL3376 by Christophe Wittevrongel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vañes - Palencia*


Ruta del El Roblón de Estalaya by Artemis Desteredes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruxo - Pontevedra*


2017-05-20 18-38-40a by Pepe Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Compostela street - Coruña*


Evening in Santiago by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz - Alicante*


El Casco Antiguo y El Castillo by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tazones - Asturias*


Puerto de Tazones by Rodrigo Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espejo - Cordoba*


La que iba a caer by Juan A. Bafalliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunbilla - Navarre*


SUNBILLATIK by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arano - Navarre*


Fence, Arano, fog... by Miguel Seco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nieva de Cameros - La Rioja*


Nieva de Cameros by manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munilla - La Rioja*


Munilla by Jose Luis Cubillo Pastrana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro Manrique - Soria*


SanPedroManrique-Buimanco-SanPedroManrique_5847 by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moncayo massif - Soria
*

La espina dorsal del Moncayo by Guillermo García Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almazan - Soria*


Almazán vistas (7) by Federico Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañizal - Zamora*


Cañizal by Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Veiga - Orense*


A VEIGA Y EL PUENTE by María Jesús Carmen Calvo Otero, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (8) PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA (ARAMAIO VALLEY) - BASQUE COUNTRY*

aramaio by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (9) PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA (IZARRAITZ MASSIF) - BASQUE COUNTRY*

Quién fuera un pájaro... by tunante80, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jubera - La Rioja*


Castillo de Jubera (La Rioja, España, 31-3-2010) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarellos reservoir - Orense*


Embalse de Albarellos por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro of San Cibrao de Las - Orense*


Ruta polo Río Barbantiño by Roteiros Galegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miño river view from San Trocado Mount - Orense*


Panoramica do río Miño cara a Ourense desde o Monte San Trocado by Lansbricae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benavente - Zamora*


Iglesia de Santa María de Azogue en Benavente. by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matabuena - Palencia*


Paisajes de Santullán by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mestanza & the Alcudia Valley - Ciudad Real*


Amanecer ibérico by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valvanera Monastery - La Rioja*


Monasterio de la Valvanera by Jose F. Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quesada - Jaen*


QUESADA by Jose Angel Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Negratin reservoir - Granada*


EL PAISAJE MÁGICO - THE MAGICAL LANDSCAPE (IV) by Jose Angel Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (10) ISASA PEAK - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA*

Peña Isasa by Santiago Salcedo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baga - Barcelona*


Bagà 14.11.2012 by Jordi Campos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talltorta - Gerona*


Cerdanya by Alfons ATW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louro Mount - Coruña*


MONTE LOURO by Manolo Arean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Castelo de Nimo - Coruña*


Ría de Muros e Noia by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Coruña*


Ponte do Carme de Abaixo by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portillo de la Sia Windmills - Cantabria*


Molinos Portillo de la SÍa by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polaciones valley - Cantabria*


Valle de Polaciones by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antuerta beach - Cantabria*


[Playas de Antuerta, a nuestros pies, y de Cuberris, al fondo. Junto al Cabo de Ajo, Cantabria. by Mackedwars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caleta del Sebo - Las Palmas*


l'heure bleue by susodediego , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cespedosa del Tormes - Salamanca*


Cespedosa del Tormes. Salamanca. Castilla y León. Spain by Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (11) ABODI MOUNTAIN RANGE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE*

DSC_0023 by jrzurutuza, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Segovia:*

Hilltop view over Segovia in Castilla y León by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Onton - Cantabria*


CAMINO DEL NORTE. ONTÓN by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mondoñedo - Lugo*


CAMINO DEL NORTE. SAN PAIO by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasaia - Gipuzkoa*


Pasaia by olivier chabart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasaia - Gipuzkoa*


A vista de pajaro by Paitoanido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bubion - Granada*


44. by Montse Tovar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viñuela reservoir - Malaga*


Lake Vinuela by Andrea Fagan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albuñuelas from above - Granada*


albuñuelas by antonio de latorre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvis de Monroy fortress - Caceres*


Belvis de Monroy by Susana Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahal - Almeria*


Tahal HDR by Adolfo Chaves Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Calasparra rice fields - Murcia*


Calasparra by togovi, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (12) PROVINCE OF HUESCA (NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON*

Ordesa, Monte Perdido by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Malaga*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arano - Navarre*


Fence, Arano, fog... by Miguel Seco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Araitz valley - Navarre*


Intzako Dorrea by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maestu - Alava*


MAESTU DJI_0114 QUINTAS by AFA Hirigintza / DFA Urbanismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beget - Gerona*


Beget by Pedro Rubens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oña - Burgos*


Oña (Burgos) by el_miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cea - Leon*


Castillo de Cea 5029-1 by Víctor E. Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia de Don Juan - Leon*


Castillo de Valencia de Don Juan o de Coyanza by Luicabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornachuelos - Cordoba*


Córdoba, Sendero Nuestra Sra de Los Angeles by vavapa1970, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Llenya - Balearic Islands*


Untitled by Irene Cabre Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Agnès de Corona - Balearic Islands*


Ses portes d'es cel. Santa Agnès de Corona. by JosBY, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Guell Park in Barcelona, Catalonia:*

Barcelona: The Hypostyle Room in Güell Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (13) PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA (MONCAYO MOUNT) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON*

Moncayo con polarizador by Luis Sanz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (14) PROVINCE OF TERUEL (MAESTRAZGO REGION) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON*

Paisajes by calafellvalo, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cartagena displays some splendid Art Nouveau in Plaza San Francisco:*

Some Art Nouveau architecture at its best; early 20th Century by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peracense - Teruel*


Castillo de Peracense 📷 by amallagray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espinama - Cantabria*


Un precioso pueblo entre montañas.Espinama.Cantabria. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quincoces de Yuso - Burgos*


NIEBLA EN LOSA by OSCAR VILLASANTE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vega de Pas - Cantabria*


Foggy hill, old houses. [EXPLORED] by Mario Gutiérrez Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camprodon - Gerona*


DSC_0112 by m.h.b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tort de Peguera lake - Lerida*


Estany Tort de Peguera and Refugio Maria Blanc by ::ErWin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbigano - Alava*


Kingdom of Mist by Ekaitz Arbigano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Balearic Island*


Petra, Mallorca by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sopela - Biscay*


Atxabiribil by Mikelatz_46, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aramaio valley - Alava*


Forgotten lands by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (15) PROVINCE OF LLEIDA (TERRADETS RESERVOIR) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA*

Embalse de los Terradets by Jorge Lázaro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (16) PROVINCE OF GIRONA (NURIA VALLEY) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA*

Vall de Nuria by Costa Brava Pirineu de Girona, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iruelas valley - Avila*


Parque Natural Valle de Iruela (P. Burguillo) by Luismississippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan reservoir - Madrid*


Reservoir and Mountains by Arturo R Montesinos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maqueda fortress - Toledo*


Castillo de Maqueda by Luicabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azutan reservoir - Toledo*


Vía Verde de La Jara - Brillos del río Tajo en el pantano de Azután by Bob Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Yeguas lagoon - Granada*


LAGUNA DE LAS YEGUAS by LOLA SOMODEVILLA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayarcal - Almeria*


Vista de Bayarcal by Jose Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubrique - Cadiz*


Panorámica de Ubrique by Victor Cerón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trebujena - Cadiz*


From Trebujena Castle by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aroche - Huelva*


Rúa de Aroche by Eladio Anxo Fernández Manso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alconchel fields - Badajoz*


Atardecer en Alconchel, Badajoz. by Francisco Manuel Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alconchel - Badajoz*


Alconchel by Francisco Manuel Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (17) PROVINCE OF BARCELONA (MONSERRAT ABBEY) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA*

The view from Santa Maria de Montserrat Abbey (Abadia de Montserrat) by Adam Currey, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riglos - Huesca*


riglos by tim castro de haro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moral de Sayago - Zamora*


Esla desemboca en el Duero by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (18) PROVINCE OF TARRAGONA (SIURANA) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA*

Siurana (Tarragona) by Andrés Gz. Ms., en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bujedo - Burgos*


Tower of Optical telegraph in Miranda de Ebro. Torre de Telegrafo optico en Miranda de Ebro by perlaroques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Conchas de Haro - La Rioja*


Las Conchas de Haro by Jose Ramon Regulez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sajazarra fortress - La Rioja*


Castillo Sajazarra - Panoramica (Vista Anterior) by Fco. Julián Martín Jimeno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jalon Valley - Soria*


Valle del Jalón, Arcos de Jalón y de fondo el Moncayo. by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somaen - Soria*


VelillaCruceNII-Somaén-ArcosDeJalón_9357 by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ermua - Biscay*


Vista general de las huertas de San Pelayo y Ongarai en construcción by biblitotekaermua Biblioteca Municipal de Ermua / Ermuko Liburutegia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huertapelayo - Guadalajara*










https://jestercrickets.blogspot.com/2017/02/yacimientos-olvidados-en-el-alto-tajo.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamajon - Guadalajara*


Guadalajara 2011. Callejones manchegos, Tamajón, sol y sombra. by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayllon - Segovia*


Paint the town red!!! by Iain R West, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Avila*


...entre tostones y crucifijos... by puesyomismo, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (19) PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN (PENYAGOLOSA PEAK) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

PICO PENYAGOLOSA (VISTABELLA ) CASTELLON / by LUIS A. P. WOLGESCHAFFEN, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alos D'Isil - Lerida*


_DSC9072.jpg by torsten.lindner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oliana - Lerida*


serra de les canals Oliana, Lleida, Spain. by Gerard MUSSOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foz Calanda - Teruel*


Foz Calanda, panorámica. by Ricardo Rodríguez Canal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio Piedra Gorge - Zaragoza*










https://cuadernoverdedelagoresort.wordpress.com/2015/04/29/rutas-por-las-hoces-del-piedra/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beteta fields - Cuenca*


Prados en Beteta by Jesus Moral Nuez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calmarza - Zaragoza*

BarrancoDeLaHozSeca-Calmarza-RioMesa_4849 by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaorna - Soria*


Chaorna by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zorita de los Canes - Guadalajara*


Zorita de los Canes by Azucena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soba Valley - Cantabria*


pueblo en el valle de soba by katie g*, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (20) PROVINCE OF VALENCIA (LA SAFOR REGION) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

La Safor, valencia by Blue Oyster, en Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Mount Teide, Canary Islands*


Born To Be Wild... by Leo ☮, en Flickr


----------



## blackfire1624 (Feb 9, 2015)

*La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona*


{Sagrada Familia} by 
Helen Aguilera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (21) PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE (CALLOSA MOUNTAIN RANGE) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

20170712 by Jose Juan Miranzo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peares - Orense*


Balastero. Os Peares by Pablo Nieto Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilouxe and Cerreda - Orense*


Vilouxe y Cerreda by nacho cl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ria do Sor - Coruña*


Desembocadura do río Sor e ría do Barqueiro by Lansbricae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alba fortress - Zamora*


Somewhere in Narnia...? by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Acebo - Lugo*


Tejados de El Acebo. by Francisco Javier Car Fer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cencerro Hill - Las Palmas*


Morro_del_Cencerro-1523.jpg by Jaime Hernández Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinar del Hierro - Tenerife*


El Pinar by Alberto Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabinosa - Tenerife*


Sabinosa by time4floyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornos de Segura - Jaen*


ANOCHECE A 1.809 m DE ALTURA by HERGUETA DE JULIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayora - Valencia*


IMG_0894_5_6_tonemapped by Vicent Segarra, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (22) ANDRATX COAST, MAJORCA ISLAND - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS*

20150102_0723.jpg by José López fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant Maurici lake - Lerida*


Luces y sombras sobre Sant Maurici by Josep Maria Aragonés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orbaizeta - Navarre*


Orbaizeta by Jose Luis Canales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chirivel - Almeria*


Nubes y lluvias en la comarca by Marcelo Reche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vañes - Palencia*


20170520-Vañes-IMG_1820 by jmpe2004, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caleruegas - Burgos*


Caleruega by santiago lopez-pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taravilla lagoon - Guadalajara*


dhr by DDANNI HR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogarra - Albacete*


BOGARRA by gero flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tus valley - Albacete*


40 VALLE TUS-FONDO PILATOS by Club Montañero SIERRA ALCARAZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalen - Jaen*


Guadalén (Jaén) DSC09758 by Rafael Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giribaile reservoir - Jaen*


El Giribaile by Javier Cambero, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (23) ALGECIRAS RESERVOIR, LIBRILLA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGION DE MURCIA*

Embalse de Algeciras. by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (24) PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA (MARBLE MOUNTAINS OF CÓBDAR) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA*

IMG_5916.jpg by Johannes Janotta, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (25) PROVINCE OF GRANADA (MOUNTAIN RANGE OF SIERRA NEVADA) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA*

Sierra Nevada by Landahlauts, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celeiro - Lugo*


CELEIRO AEREO by click46, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celanova - Orense*


Plaza_Panorama3 by Dario Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (29) PROVINCE OF SEVILLA (SAN PABLO MOUNTAIN RANGE NEAR MONTELLANO) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA*

Entre montañas y encinas by Jorge Ferrer García-Orta, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (30) PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ (LLANOS DE RABEL, GRAZALEMA MOUNTAIN RANGE) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA*

Sendero Llanos de Rabel by Miguel Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arriondas from above - Asturias*


avioneta_arriondas_045 by Toni Somoano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montealea village from Fito balcony - Asturias*


Vista desde el Mirador del Fito by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadenaba - Asturias*


Mirador hacia Abiegos y Cadenaba. by Bob Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oseja de Sajambre - Leon*


Oseja de Sajambre - Picos de Europa by David Sanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matalavilla reservoir - Leon*


Junio 15. Embalse Matalavilla. León. by advocate75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selga de Ordas - Leon*


06_julio by Rubén Caneda Montiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miranda del Castañar - Salamanca*


Atardecer, Miranda del Castañar, Sierra de Francia - 4 - 030417.jpg by Miguel Angel Suarez Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cimbarra fall - Jaen*


Jaén, La Cimbarra by vavapa1970, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (31) PROVINCE OF HUELVA (ARACENA MOUNTAIN RANGE) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA*

embalse de Aracena by Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (32) PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS (TEJEDA, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS*

Gran Canaria by Dmitry Sakharov, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (33) PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE (TEIDE VOLCANO, TENERIFE ISLAND) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS*

Viaje a Tenerife Mayo-Junio 2017 by Jacinto Jiménez Venzalá, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valduno's roman ruins - Asturias*


Termas Romanas (Valduno) by Miguel Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferreras de Abajo - Zamora*


Ferreras de Abajo by Adrián Quirogas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrelo de Bodas - Zamora*


DSC_1961-Editar.jpg by Adrián Quirogas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermisende - Zamora*


Hermisende 1 by Bruniki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barxa - Orense*


PONTE MEDIEVAL DE BARXA 3 by Felipe Castro López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almazan - Soria*


Almazán by Jose F. Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Iglesuela - Teruel*


Torre Los Nublos y Torre Campanario La Iglesuela del Cid Comarca del Maestrazgo Teruel by Rafael Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubielos de Mora - Teruel*


Rubielos de Mora. Teruel. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villafranca del Cid - Castellon*


Vilafranca (Castellón) vista desde el aire. by Francisco Javier Miralles García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ares de Maestre - Castellon*


Ares del Maestrat desde el aire. by Francisco Javier Miralles García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Burgo - Malaga*


El Burgo (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (42) PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA (MASSIF OF THE MUJER MUERTA) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON*

Mujer muerta desde praderas- DSCN6004 by Jesús Rubio García, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (43) PROVINCE OF SORIA (PICOS DE URBIÓN MOUNTAIN RANGE) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON*

DESDE EL PUENTE EL ASTILLERO AL PICO DE URBION by HISTORIA DE COVALEDA, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pals - Gerona*


20180429_143218-IMGP3720 by Albert Castells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madremanya - Gerona*


Madremanya by Albert Torelló, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Feliu de Guixols - Gerona*


Sant Feliu de Guixols Harbour View by Xomex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Lorenzo de Mongay - Lerida*


Sant Llorenç de Montgai by www.serradelmontsec.cat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serra Carbonera - Lerida*


Tossal de Sant Jordi - Serra Carbonera by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munebrega - Zaragoza*


Munebrega by ENRIQUE CAMPO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maranchon - Guadalajara*


Maranchon by José Ibañez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiuste - Guadalajara*


Castillo de la Riba de Santiuste by Luis Freire, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (44) PROVINCE OF BURGOS (CANTABRIAN MOUNTAINS, MERINDADES REGION) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON*

Niebla en Bocos (Burgos) by CAROLINA HERNANDO, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (45) PROVINCE OF PALENCIA (ESPIGÜETE PEAK) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON*

¡Qué gusto da mirarte! by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corpus Christi in Valencia - Valencia*


Corpus Valencia 2012_3 by MSB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Feria - Badajoz*


Feria by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galaroza - Huelva*


Galaroza by José Emilio Gómez Losada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calares del Mundo park - Albacete*


El Reventon by travelpix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Sarten, Albacete - Albacete*


La sartén. by Francisco Esteve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Ferreres acueduct - Tarragona*


Puente del Diablo..... **Tarragona** by JLuis San Agustín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona Amphitheater - Tarragona*


Tarraco Viva 2013 (14) by Joan Grífols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viascon - Pontevedra*


Viascon by OTEIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedras Negras - Pontevedra*


Pedras Negras, Galicia, España. by Ana M Ruiz Rizzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balea Maritima - Pontevedra*


Untitled by Gabriel González, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOUNTAIN IN SPAIN - (46) PROVINCE OF LEÓN (NEAR RIAÑO) - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON*

Riaño (León) by Luis Díez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba's cathedral Macsura - Cordoba*


Mezquita by fiumeazzurro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paratallada street - Gerona*


Europe // Spain // Catalonia // Peratallada by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign 📷, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olot view - Gerona*


161730 by SherryFlox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llivia - Gerona*


Llívia by Dani Armengol Garreta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pallerols - Gerona*


Sant Feliu de Pallerols by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culla - Castellon*


Culla by Toni Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ledesma - Salamanca
*

Ledesma by Frayle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anguda - Pontevedra*


Anochecer en Angudes mirando a Cortegada by Diego Elorza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonabia - Cantabria*


Desde Los ojos de Llanegro-Sonabia-Cantabria. by Pablo Herrero F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sancti Petri - Cadiz*


Sancti Petri y las marismas #sanctipetri #chiclana #cadiz #andalucia#españa #igersandalucia #igerscadiz#gopro #djiphantom #djiphantom2#djiphantom3 #djiglobal #dji #djing#dronestagram #drone #dron#dronesdaily50 #dronoftheday #dronegear#dronefly #droneheroe by Dron odromo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Planeron - Zaragoza*


Réserve El Planeron by Inspirations naturalistes - Adeline Brissaud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doniños - Coruña*


Monte Ventoso (Ferrol - A Coruña - Galicia - España) by María Grandal, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ASÓN RIVER SOURCE, MUNICIPALITY OF SOBA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*ASON RIVER SOURCE: **VIDEO*

Nacimiento del Asón by Javier Nistal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA, PROVINCE OF HUESCA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON​*
*ORDESA WIEWPOINTS: **VIDEO*

MIRADORES by JUAN GALLART, en Flickr​


----------



## YolandaParadis (Mar 21, 2017)

*Ubrique - Cádiz*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY CALP, MUNICIPALITY OF THE PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*
*CALP (IFAC PENYON): **VIDEO*

67Jovi-20180505-0040.jpg by 67JOVI, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY THE CASTLE, COCA, PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*
*THE CASTLE OF COCA: **VIDEO*

Coca by José María Gallardo, en Flickr​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ronda:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY CIUDAD ENCANTADA , MUNICIPALITY OF CUENCA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*
*ENCHANTED CITY: **VIDEO*


Cuenca - Ciudad Encantada by Vicent Ibañez i Mas, en Flickr​


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

^^ Thank you very much for the great videos! Truly a beautiful country


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maçanet de Cabrenys - Gerona*


Maçanet de Cabrenys by Omega Centauri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gironella - Barcelona *


GIRONELLA by gregori moreno collado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berga - Barcelona*


BERGA by Dani Morell, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Kika said:


> ^^ Thank you very much for the great videos! Truly a beautiful country


Thanks to you and your support in this thread about Spain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY RIAZA RIVER GORGE, PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*
*GOLDEN RIVER/HOCES DEL RIAZA: **VIDEO*

Hoces del Riaza (16) by jose antonio labrador, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ARGUIS, PROVINCE OF HUESCA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON​*
*ARGUIS VILLAGE AND RESERVOIR: **VIDEO*

Embalse de Arguis (Huesca) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY HORSE LIGHTHOUSE, MUNICIPALITY OF SANTOÑA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*HORSE LIGHTHOUSE: **VIDEO*

Faro del caballo (santoña, cantabria) la culpa 760 peldaños... by abel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY RONDA, PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*
*RONDA: **VIDEO*

Puente Nuevo-Pano by Shaggy Jack, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY MEANDER OF THE MELERO, CAMINOMORISCO, PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA​*
*MEANDER OF THE MELERO: **VIDEO*

Meandro Melero (Las Hurdes, Cáceres) by Senén García. (OFF), en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deia - Balearic Islands*


P9230158 by Yoshimitsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Deep Valley - Balearic Islands*


The Deep Valley by Markus L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Carbo, Ibiza - Balearic Islands*


Cala Carbó by Jordi Roy Gabarra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murta Valley - Valencia*


El Monasterio de la Murta se asoma en el valle del mismo nombre (Alzira, Valencia) by Alberto Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cocentaina - Alicante*


COCENTAINA by Victor Sangermán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Negratin reservoir - Granada*


Embalse del Negratin. Freila. Al fondo el cerro Jabalcón. by Rafael Cejudo Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carche valley - Murcia*


Valle del Carche (Jumilla) by Alfonso González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla de Guzman - Huelva*


La Puebla de Guzmán(Huelva)(Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY SAN ILDEFONSO, PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*
*LA GRANJA GARDENS: **VIDEO*

Jardines del Real Palacio de la Granja de San Ildefonso, La Cascada by La magia de la luz, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY COLUMBRETES ISLETS, PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF VALENCIA​*
*COLUMBRETES ISLETS: **VIDEO*

IMG_6180 by gab2009, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY IBÓN (LAGOON) OF ANAYET , PROVINCE OF HUESCA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON​*
*IBÓN OF ANAYET: **VIDEO*

*The ibón (lagoon) is Spanish, the peak that appears at the bottom (the one with the fish's head with its mouth open) is the famous French peak Midi d'Ossau*

Ibon de Anayet by Irai Lopez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY BERELLÍN BEACH , MUNICIPALITY OF PRELLEZO, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*BERELLÍN BEACH: **VIDEO*

Playa de Berellín (Prellezo) I by Alfonso González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY VOLCANIC VINEYARDS, ISLAND OF LANZAROTE, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*
*VOLCANIC WINEYARDS: **VIDEO*

FullSizeRender by Antonio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY VIÑUELAS CASTLE, MUNICIPALITY OF MADRID, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF MADRID​*
*CASTLE OF VIÑUELAS: **VIDEO*

Castillo e iglesia a la derecha by -Merce-, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY PUNTAL DE LA MISA/ANCHURICAS, PROVINCE OF JAÉN, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*
*PUNTAL DE LA MISA: **VIDEO*

Las Anchuricas desde el Puntal de la Misa by Amai Cuadros, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ISLET OF TABARCA, MUNICIPALITY OF ALACANT/ALICANTE, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*
*TABARCA ISLET: **VIDEO*

Tabarca by Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Las Cuevas de Nerja:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A nice and clever way to avoid the urban heat in Malaga:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

180° panoramic view of Mijas:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

180° panorama of al Alhambra, view from Palacio del Generalife:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

the narrow streets of Benalmadena:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY TIELVE, MUNICIPALITY OF CABRALES, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*ROAD TIELVE-SOTRES: **VIDEO*

Tielve by Pablo Gonzalez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY SAN VICENTE RIVER, MUNICIPALITY OF SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA: **VIDEO*

Golden light by seryani, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ÚBEDA, PROVINCE OF JAÉN, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*
*ÚBEDA: **VIDEO*

Ubeda by C. Mario del Río, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY PEÑAS CAPE, MUNICIPALITIES OF GOZÓN AND CARREÑO, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*CABO DE PEÑAS: **VIDEO*

Cabo de Peñas - Asturias - España by Marcelo Lanteri, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY THE SALER LAGOON, PROVINCE OF VALENCIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*
*LAGO DEL SALER: **VIDEO*

La albufera Valencia by José Rodrigo Bordes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ANAGA REGION, ISLAND OF TENERIFE, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*
*ANAGA: **VIDEO*








[/url]Spain Tenerife - Taganana / Anaga-Mountains (Macizo de Anaga) by h_j.sauermann2021, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY CASTELLFOLLIT DE LA ROCA, PROVINCE OF GIRONA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CATALONIA​*
*CASTELLFOLLIT DE LA ROCA: **VIDEO*








[/url]castellfollit de la roca by katie g*, en Flickr​


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Málaga*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY THE MERINDADES REGION, PROVINCE OF BURGOS, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*
*LAS MERINDADES: **VIDEO*

Merindad de Sotoscueva by CEDER Merindades, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ODIEL'S MARSHES, PROVINCE OF HUELVA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*
*MARISMAS DEL ODIEL: **VIDEO*

Línea recta by Guillermo Duclos Bautista, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY AUTUMN, AND VINEYARDS, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*
*LA RIOJA EN OTOÑO: **VIDEO*

Autumn in La Rioja 23 by Ignacio Izquierdo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY EL HIERRO ISLAND, PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*
*VALVERDE, EL HIERRO: **VIDEO*

El Hierro by Elisa López, en Flickr​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tobera (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Tobera by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY MIRAVET, PROVINCE OF TARRAGONA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CATALONIA​*
*MIRAVET: **VIDEO*

Miravet by Juanjo Sales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY SAN JUAN DE GAZTELUGATXE, PROVINCE OF BIZCAIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY​*
*SAN JUAN DE GAZTELUGATXE: **VIDEO*

San Juan de Gaztelugatxe by Javi GJ, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY PICOS DE URBION MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF SORIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

PICOS DE URBIÓN: VIDEO

Picos de Urbión by HISTORIA DE COVALEDA, en Flickr​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY BEACH OF THE DEAD, PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

PLAYA DE LOS MUERTOS: VIDEO

Mediterranean Paradise || Paraíso Mediterráneo (Playa de los Muertos, Cabo de Gata. Almería. Andalucía) by Chano Sánchez, en Flickr​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ISLA BEACH , MUNICIPALITY OF ARNUERO, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

ISLA (CANTABRIA): VIDEO

ISLA PLAYA (Arnuero). Cantabria. Spain. 2015. Comarca de Trasmiera. Ria de Cabo Quejo. by Carlos Sieiro del Nido, en Flickr​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GITF | TODAY ALCALÁ DEL JÚCAR, PROVINCE OF ALBACETE, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA

ALCALÁ DEL JÚCAR: VIDEO

[0239] Alcalá del Júcar - Albacete by José Balsas García, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GITF | TODAY BARRANCO DE TEMISAS, ISLAND OF GRAN CANARIA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS

CUEVAS DE LA AUDIENCIA - BARRANCO LAS VACAS: VIDEO

Barranco de Temisas isla de Gran Canaria 05 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GITF | TODAY AZUD DE OJÓS, MUNICIPALITY OF BLANCA, AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA

AZUD DE OJÓS, VALLE DE RICOTE: VIDEO

Pantano en el Valle de Ricote.Murcia by Moma, en Flickr
​*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Murcia. La Fuensanta.*


Santurio de la Fuensanta by Chris Power, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY HECHO, PROVINCE OF HUESCA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON

HECHO: VIDEO

IMG_3789 by Felix, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY CATOUTE MOUNT, PROVINCE OF LEON, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

CATOUTE: VIDEO

El modesto Catoute by Qasar Rasaq, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY CHURCH OF SAINT MARY OF EUNATE, MUNICIPALITY OF MURUZÁBAL, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

EUNATE: VIDEO


Eunate by Puy Iglesias, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN WITH A GIFT | TODAY ESTACA DE BARES (the northernmost point of the Iberian Peninsula), PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA

ESTACA DE BARES: VIDEO

Punta Estaca de Bares 03 - Manon (A Coruna) SPAIN by AninhadaBest, en Flickr
​*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puentedey (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Puentedey by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**CÁCERES​*
*Has a population about 95.925 inhabitants, the area is about 1.751,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cáceres, its autonomous community is Extremadura.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 66 of the cities of Spain.
*


Caceres by Rubén Hoya, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**ARANJUEZ​*
*Has a population about 57.728 inhabitants, the area is about 186,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 129 of the cities of Spain.
*


(0342) Otra vez Aranjuez by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**MARÍN​*
*Has a population about 25.329 inhabitants, the area is about 37,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Pontevedra, its autonomous community is Galicia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 303 of the cities of Spain.
*


La lancha A-123 "Guardiamarina Rull"de la Escuela Naval Militar pasando ante la fragata "Méndez Núñez" F-104 by Contando Estrelas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**OVIEDO​*
*Has a population about 225.089 inhabitants, the area is about 186,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Asturias, its autonomous community is Principado de Asturias.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 21 of the cities of Spain.
*


Plaza de La Escandalera, Oviedo, Pdo. de Asturias, España by Anahí Tomillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**EIVISSA (IBIZA)​*
*Has a population about 50.401 inhabitants, the area is about 11,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Baleares, its autonomous community is Illes Balears.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 146 of the cities of Spain.
*


Dalt Vila by [email protected], en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**TACORONTE​*
*Has a population about 23.805 inhabitants, the area is about 30,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, its autonomous community is Canary Islands.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 325 of the cities of Spain.
*


29042017-9E8A7038 by Juan Luis Medina Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**CÁDIZ​*
*Has a population about 122.990 inhabitants, the area is about 15,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 54 of the cities of Spain.
*


Alameda.Cádiz by jose maria Hita, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**ÁGUILAS​*
*Has a population about 34.930 inhabitants, the area is about 252,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Murcia, its autonomous community is Región de Murcia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 211 of the cities of Spain.
*


Spanien_02.-18.09.12_4863 by Wayloncash, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**MONFORTE DE LEMOS​*
*Has a population about 19.201 inhabitants, the area is about 200,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Lugo, its autonomous community is Galicia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 418 of the cities of Spain.
*


Colegio de los Escolapios - Monforte de Lemos by Francisco López Mariño, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**LEÓN​*
*Has a population about 130.601 inhabitants, the area is about 39,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Leon, its autonomous community is Castilla y León.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 50 of the cities of Spain.
*


León by kadege59, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**MOTRIL​*
*Has a population about 61.194 inhabitants, the area is about 109,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Granada, its autonomous community is Andalusia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 123 of the cities of Spain.
*


Motril - (Granada) by F.Vazquez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**ARRASATE/MONDRAGÓN​*
*Has a population about 22.051 inhabitants, the area is about 30,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Gipuzkoa, its autonomous community is Basque Country.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 357 of the cities of Spain.
*


Arrasaten by eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Arrecife, Lanzarote, Canary Islands*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Arrecife, Lanzarote, Canary Islands*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**SEGOVIA​*
*Has a population about 54.309 inhabitants, the area is about 163,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Segovia, its autonomous community is Castilla y León.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 138 of the cities of Spain.
*


Vista del Alcazar. Segovia by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**PASAIA​*
*Has a population about 15.849 inhabitants, the area is about 11,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Guipúzcoa, its autonomous community is Basque Country.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 512 of the cities of Spain.
*


Pasai Donibane eta Antxo by Mauro Novellas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ZÁNCARA​*
*Abia de la Obispalía (1020m) (Cuenca) | Cigüela river (Alcázar de San Juan, Ciudad Real) A.C. Castile-La Mancha - 168 km
*

Un lugar para el retiro! by José Julián M P, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*GUADALQUIVIR​*
*Cañada de las Fuentes (1400m) (Jaén) | Atlantic Ocean (Sanlucar de Barrameda, Cádiz and Huelva) A.C. Andalusia - 657 km
*

Guadalquivir by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**LOGROÑO​*
*Has a population about 153.066 inhabitants, the area is about 79,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de La Rioja, its autonomous community is La Rioja.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 42 of the cities of Spain.
*


DSC_2321 by Sergio Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**AYAMONTE​*
*Has a population about 20.406 inhabitants, the area is about 141,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Huelva, its autonomous community is Andalusia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 404 of the cities of Spain.
*


Ayamonte. by Night-Sky, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ALCANADRE​*
*Sierra de Galardón (1700m) (Huesca) | Cinca river (Ballobar, Huesca) A.C. Aragón - 147 km
*

Río Alcanadre by Javi Borbón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ALAGÓN​*
*Frades de la Sierra (1680m) (Salamanca) | Tajo river (Alcántara, Cáceres) A.C. Castile ad Leon and Extremadura - 205 km
*

Meandro del Melero... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**TERUEL​*
*Has a population about 35.961 inhabitants, the area is about 440,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Teruel, its autonomous community is Aragon.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 201 of the cities of Spain.
*


À Teruel, dans le brouillard by PierreG_09, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**TARIFA​*
*Has a population about 18.085 inhabitants, the area is about 418,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 457 of the cities of Spain.
*


Vistas desde el Hotel Dos Mares, Tarifa by Gaspar Serrano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*GUADIANA​*
*Ojos del Guadiana (608m) (Ciudad Real) | Atlantic Ocean (Ayamonte, España & Vila Real, Portugal) A.C. Castile-La Mancha, Extremadura, Andalusia and Portugal - 818 km
*

Uniendo tierras 2. by Jesus Tejon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*EO​*
*Baleira (850m) (Lugo) | Atlantic Ocean (Ribadeo, Lugo & Vegadeo, Asturias) A.C. Galicia and Asturias - 99 km
*

Castropol desde Ribadeo by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIAN​*
*Has a population about 186.500 inhabitants, the area is about 60,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Gipuzkoa, its autonomous community is Basque Country.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 34 of the cities of Spain.
*


San Sebastian by Greta Hughson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**SANTA POLA
​*
*Has a population about 34.134 inhabitants, the area is about 58,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alicante, its autonomous community is Valencian Community.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 232 of the cities of Spain.
*


Santa Pola by caban1973, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*SEGRE​*
*Llo (2843m) (France) | Ebro river (Mequinenza, Zaragoza) France and A.C. Catalonia and Aragon - 265 km
*

Riu Segre - River Segre by Jordi Nadal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ASÓN​*
*Peña de Azalagua (700m) (Soba, Cantabria) | Atlantic Ocean (Colindres) A.C. Cantabria - 44 km
*

Asón by Sara Albo, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**FUENGIROLA
​*
*Has a population about 77.397 inhabitants, the area is about 10,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Málaga, its autonomous community is Andalusia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 97 of the cities of Spain.
*


Fuengirola, Málaga - Paseo Marítimo by Alejandro, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**YAIZA
​*
*Has a population about 15.571 inhabitants, the area is about 213,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Las Palmas, its autonomous community is Canary Islands.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 530 of the cities of Spain.
*


Yaiza by Rich Jacques, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*CABRIEL​*
* Barranco del Agua (1620m) (Frías de Albarracín, Teruel) | Júcar/Xúquer river (Cofrentes, Valencia) A.C. Aragon, Castile-La Mancha & Comunitat Valenciana - 220 km
*

Rio Cabriel by Juan Manuel Alarcón, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*GÁLLEGO​*
* Col d’Aneu (2200m) (Sallent de Gállego, Huesca) | Ebro river (Zaragoza, Zaragoza) A.C. Aragon - 193 km
*

Camino Natural del embalse de Lanuza en Sallent de Gállego by Montse Arnau, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*SIL​*
*Peña Orniz (1980m) (La Cueta, León) | Miño river (Los Peares, Lugo and Ourense) A.C. Castile & Leon and Galicia - 233 km
*

Cementero en San Pedro do Sil by Javier López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**PUERTO DEL ROSARIO
​*
*Has a population about 36.774 inhabitants, the area is about 290,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Las Palmas, its autonomous community is Canary Islands.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 195 of the cities of Spain.
*


España by Marco Di Leo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**ONDA
​*
*Has a population about 25.572 inhabitants, the area is about 107,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Castellón, its autonomous community is Valencian Community.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 304 of the cities of Spain.
*


Historic District in Onda. Onda, Castellon, Spain by mtm2935, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*HENARES​*
*Sierra Ministra (1220m) (Sigüenza, Guadalajara) | Jarama river (Mejorada del Campo, Madrid) A.C. Castile-La Mancha and Comunidad de Madrid - 158 km
*

Voluntariado ACA en Rio Henares by Asociación de Ciencias Ambientales, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*GUADIANA MENOR​*
*Confluence rivers Fardes and Barbata (630m) (Province of Granada) | Guadalquivir river (Province of Jaén) A.C. Andalusia - 152 km
*

EL PAISAJE MÁGICO - THE MAGICAL LANDSCAPE (IV) by Jose Angel Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Madrid*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**PALMA DE MALLORCA
​*
*Has a population about 398.162 inhabitants, the area is about 210,60 km², it belongs to Provincia de Islas Baleares, its autonomous community is Balearic Islands.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 8 of the cities of Spain.
*


Palma de Mallorca by Volker Kull, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**ERMUA
​*
*Has a population about 16.247 inhabitants, the area is about 6,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Vizcaya, its autonomous community is Basque Country.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 502 of the cities of Spain.
*


Fachada Proiek - Vivero de empresas de Ermua by Marketing Proiek, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*IBAIZABAL​*
*Confluence rivers Zaldu and Elorrio (500m) (Province of Bizkaia) | Atlantic Ocean (confluence rivers Ibaizabal and Nervión, Province of Bizkaia) A.C. Basque Country - 43 km
*

Guggenheim by @dmiguelcorleone, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*DUERO/DOURO​*
*Picos de Urbión (2160m) (Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria) | Atlantic Ocean (Porto, Portugal) A.C. Castile & Leon and Portugal - 897 km
*

Como una vieja postal by Alberto Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**SABADELL
​*
*Has a population about 207.649 inhabitants, the area is about 37,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 26 of the cities of Spain.
*


Sabadell by Paco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**VERA
​*
*Has a population about 15.424 inhabitants, the area is about 58,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Almería, its autonomous community is Andalusia.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 532 of the cities of Spain.
*


torreón by Juan Antonio E. M., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ARAGÓN​*
*Valle de Astún (2050m) (Jaca, Huesca) | Ebro river (Milagro, Navarre) A.C. Aragon and Navarre - 195 km
*

Rio Aragón by Beatriz Mendoza, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*PISUERGA​*
*Sel de la Fuente (1800m) (La Pernía, Palencia) | Duero river (Geria, Valladolid) A.C. Castile and Leon - 283 km
*

Pisuerga by Blanca de Francisco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**TORREVIEJA
​*
*Has a population about 91.415 inhabitants, the area is about 71,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alicante, its autonomous community is Valencian Community.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 71 of the cities of Spain.
*


Vistas desde el Puerto by Marian Vázquez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**MEDINA DEL CAMPO
​*
*Has a population about 21.556 inhabitants, the area is about 152,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Valladolid, its autonomous community is Castilla y León.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 376 of the cities of Spain.
*


Castilla by Arrano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*GUADALETE​*
*Sierra de Grazalema (1103m) (province of Cádiz) | Atlantic Ocean (Puerto de Santa María, Cádiz) A.C. Andalusia - 157 km
*

El Guadalete en marzo by Emilio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ZADORRA​*
*Opakua pass (1045m) (San Millán/Donemiliaga, Araba/Álava) | Ebro river (Miranda de Ebro, Burgos and Zambrana, Araba/Álava) A.C. Basque Country and Castile & Leon - 78 km
*

Zadorra Ibaia by eitb.eus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**GIRONA
​*
*Has a population about 97.292 inhabitants, the area is about 39,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Girona, its autonomous community is Catalonia,.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 64 of the cities of Spain.
*


Colorful Girona by Elina Polyatsky, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE CITIES OF SPAIN​**TUDELA
​*
*Has a population about 35.369 inhabitants, the area is about 215,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Navarra, its autonomous community is Comunidad Foral de Navarra.
For the number of its inhabitants it is located in number 207 of the cities of Spain.
*


TUDELA by Manu, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*TAJUÑA​*
*Fuente del Carro (1244m) (Clares, Guadalajara) | Jarama river ( Titulcia, Madrid) A.C. Castile-La Mancha and Madrid - 254 km
*

Naturix - lago de pesca by Laura Barrio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍOS (AND ITS LANDSCAPES) OF SPAIN​*
*ARGA​*
*Collado de Urquiaga (---m) (Esteríbar, Navarra) | Aragón river ( Funes, Navarra) A.C. Navarre - 145 km
*

Puente la Reina by Anette Svensson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*A CORUÑA PROVINCE, GALICIA​*
*A CORUÑA CITY
*

Hércules en la nave de los argonautas... by Leo ☮, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*OURENSE PROVINCE, GALICIA​*
*OURENSE CITY
*

Catedral de Orense, Galicia, España by Caty, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*PONTEVEDRA PROVINCE, GALICIA​*
*PONTEVEDRA CITY
*

Ruines du monastère Santo Domingo, Pontevedra, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*LUGO PROVINCE, GALICIA​*
*CATEDRAIS' BEACH
*

Pasillo de arena.../Sand passageway... by Leo ☮, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*GRANADA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA​*
*ALHAMA DE GRANADA VILLAGE
*

Alhama de Granada, Spain by campese, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*BALEARIC ISLANDS​*
*FORNELLS VILLAGE, MINORCA ISLAND
*

Fornells. Menorca. by Mackedwars, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN PROVINCE, COMUNITAT VALENCANA​*
*ARES DEL MAESTRAT VILLAGE
*

Ares by Mª Carmen Romero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*VALENCIA PROVINCE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*
*ALBORAYA CITY
*

Real y reflejado. PORT SAPLAYA (Alboraya.Valencia) by José Hijano Comino, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*ALACANT/ALICANTE PROVINCE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*
*TORREVIEJA CITY
*

P1030017-salinas by Pelz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*BADAJOZ PROVINCE, EXTREMADURA​*
*MÉRIDA CITY
*

Roman Theatre of Merida by Daniel Delgado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*ZAMORA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON​*
*TORO CITY
*

Colegiata de Toro (Zamora) by Kamikaze GT, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*ASTURIAS​*
*URRIELLU (NARANJO DE BULNES) PEAK
*

urriello by Miguel Lana, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*CANTABRIA​*
*LANDSCAPE WITH CASTRO VALNERA PEAK
*

Castro Valnera by Rosa María Crespo del Pozo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*PALENCIA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON​*
*ESPIGÜETE FROM PALENCIA PROVINCE
*

Espigüete by Alfer520, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*LEÓN PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON​*
*ESPIGÜETE PEAK FROM LEÓN PROVINCE
*

Llena en el Espigüete (Salio, León) by ezkarti, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*SEVILLA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA​*
*GUADALQUIVIR RIVER
*

Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*CÓRDOBA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA​*
*CÓRDOBA CITY
*

Córdoba by Elvia Pérez Calle, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM NORTH TO SOUTH AND FROM EAST TO WEST​*
*CÁDIZ PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA​*
*OLVERA VILLAGE
*

Olvera by Carlos Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*PEDRAZA*

Castle of Pedraza by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKES, LAGOONS, WETLANDS, MARISMS, ESTUARIES ... IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*SAN PEDRO LAGOON*

Desde la sombra. by Howard P. Kepa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*BINIÉS (CANAL DE BERDÚN)*

Pueblo pirenaico by Kamikaze GT, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKES, LAGOONS, WETLANDS, MARISMS, ESTUARIES ... IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*LAGOON OF NAVAHORNOS*

Laguna de Navahomos (Segovia) by jose luis, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*LINARES DE MORA*

Nº 97 - Linares de mora .P1010103 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKES, LAGOONS, WETLANDS, MARISMS, ESTUARIES ... IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*
*LAGOON OF ANNA*

.Lago de Anna - 0326.XT by DAVID60, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BARCELONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*SANT LLORENÇ SAVALL*

SANT LLORENÇ SAVALL d by MiQuel Segura, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKES, LAGOONS, WETLANDS, MARISMS, ESTUARIES ... IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*MARSH OF OYAMBRE*

Duna de Oyambre by Kirikob12, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF GRANADA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*ALHAMA DE GRANADA*

Alhama de Granada by Lui G. Marín, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKES, LAGOONS, WETLANDS, MARISMS, ESTUARIES ... IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*MARSH OF PRAVIA*

Vista de San Esteban al atardecer. by margabel2010, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*PUENTEDEY*

Puentedey by Amataki, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKES, LAGOONS, WETLANDS, MARISMS, ESTUARIES ... IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*OLD LAGOON OF LA JANDA*

Sierra Del Retín en Pajares, La Janda Litoral by Manuel Acebedo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*ALBARRACÍN*

Albarracin, Panoramic - Albarracín, Panorámica by La magia de la luz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL VALLEYS OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*CABUÉRNIGA VALLEY*

Valle de Cabuerniga by Luis A. López, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*ELCIEGO*

Iglesia de San Andrés (Elciego, País Vasco, España, 19-7-2007) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL VALLEYS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY​*
*VALLEY OF MALVELLIDO RIVER*

El Gasco-14 Río Malvellido by Alonso Moreno Bueno, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*ALMANSA*

Castillo de Almansa s.XIV Albacete by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL VALLEYS OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*
*VALLEY OF BUSTARVIEJO*

BUSTARVIEJO (Madrid). Spain. 2015. El valle de Bustarviejo desde el Cancho del Reloj. by Carlos Sieiro del Nido, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE VILLAGES OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*SANTIAGO DE TAL (MUROS)*

Galicia. Santiago de Tal. by Caty, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL VALLEYS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*VALLEY OF VALDEÓN*

VALLE DE VALDEON by 400ISOFOTOGRAFOS, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, VALENCIAN COMMUNITY​*
*LOS CALPES (LA POBLA D'ARENÓS)*​
MORRON DE CAMPOS 028 by WENCESLAO VILLANUEVA SALVADOR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*
*CHURCH OF SANTA CRUZ AND SANTA MARÍA LA ANTIGUA HERMITAGE, BAÑARES*​
Iglesia de la Santa Cruz y ermita de Santa María la Antigua - vista general by Alberto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR UCLÉS*​
Campos conquenses. Uclés by emeritense, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY​*
*CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA GRANADA, LLERENA*​
Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Granada by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY​*
*AFUR VALLEY, TENERIFE ISLAND*​
Valle de Afur desde Taborno. Tenerife (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE​*
*CHURCH OF SANTA MARÍA DE EUNATE, MURUZÁBAL*​
MURUZÁBAL. IGLESIA DE SANTA MARÍA DE EUNATE Y SU ENTORNO by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*RUINS OF CASTROTORAFE*​
Estrategia (210/365) by Walimai.photo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF GIRONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*CHURCH OF SANT PERE DE GALLIGANTS, GIRONA*​
Maig_5204 by Joan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR MARÍA*​
Campos de otoño by Bruno J. Ballesteros, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*CHURCH OF SAN MIGUEL DE LILLO, OVIEDO*​
Iglesia pre-romànica de San Miguel de Lillo (Oviedo) S. IX by Agustí Amorós, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*MOGROVEJO*​
PICOS DE EUROPA DESDE MOGROVEJO by ✿OLAYA✿, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA CONSOLACIÓN, CAZALLA DE LA SIERRA*​
Cazalla de la Sierra, Sevilla, Andalucía, España. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF JAÉN, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*HORNOS DE SEGURA*​
Hornos de Segura (Jaén) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SAN BARTOLOMÉ, ATIENZA*​
Atienza, castillo desde la iglesia de San Bartolomé by Julian Ocón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*BAKIO*​
View of Bakio and the Coast of Biscay with San Juan de Gaztelugatxe in the Background by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF GIRONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF EL CARMEN, CAMPRODON*​
IGLESIA-CONVENTO DEL CARMEN - CAMPRODON - CHURCH-CONVENT DEL CARMEN by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS​*
*FIELDS OF MAJORCA ISLAND*​
Campos coloridos... by Magdalena, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF OURENSE, GALICIA COMMUNITY ​*
*GOTHIC-ROMANESQUE REVIVAL CHURCH OF THE VERACRUZ (ANTONIO PALACIOS), CARBALLIÑO*​
Veracruz 039 by Parroquia Carballiño, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR ORDOÑANA/ERDOÑANA (SAN MILLÁN/DONEMILIAGA)*​
AITZGORRI CON CAMPOS SEMBRADOS YA BROTANDO by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SANTA COLOMA, ALBENDIEGO*​
Santa Coloma by Francisco Manzanal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*GUADALAJARA PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*VILLAVICIOSA DE TAJUÑA (BRIHUEGA)*​
campos de La Alcarria by Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SANTA MARINA DE AGUAS SANTAS, CÓRDOBA*​
Iglesia de Santa Marina de Aguas Santas by Fco. Javier Cuenca, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*CÓRDOBA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*SANTUARIO DE ARACELI, LUCENA*​
Vista desde el Santuario de Araceli by José Gutiérrez Díaz (Aspepeguti), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SAN FERNANDO REY, SANTIAGO DEL TEIDE
*​
Tenerife - Santiago del Teide by Alain MICHEL, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*ISLAND OF TENERIFE, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE PROVINCE, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY​*
*TAMAIMO, SANTIAGO DEL TEIDE*​
TAMAIMO by Carnaval Los Gigantes, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SANTÍSIMA TRINIDAD & SANTO DOMINGO, ALCARAZ
*​
Iglesia de la Santísima Trinidad y Lonja de Santo Domingo, Alcaraz by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*ALBACETE PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*PÉTROLA LAGOON*​
Laguna de Pétrola by sonetix, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGÓN COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SAN MIGUEL DE FOCES, IBIECA
*​
Iglesia de San Miguel de Foces (Ibieca - Huesca) by Carlos M. M., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*HUESCA PROVINCE, ARAGÓN COMMUNITY​*
*HOYA OF HUESCA FROM CASTLE OF LOARRE*​
Torre albarrana, murallas y la Hoya by Fernando Two Two, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*
*HERMITAGE OF THE VIRGEN DEL PUERTO, MADRID
*​
Madrid 21/03/2013: Ermita De La Virgen Del Puerto by Paolo Cannas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*
*FIELDS OF MÓSTOLES*​
Campos de Móstoles (IMG_4744) by Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY ​*
*CHURCH OF SANTA CECILIA, SANTECILLA
*​
Casa e iglesia, Santecilla by Fernando Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*VALLEY OF MENA*​
Valle de Mena © Rubén Pérez Llarena (21) by fotógrafo freelance, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*
*BASILICA OF THE VERA CRUZ, CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ
*​
Enmarcada. Caravaca de la Cruz. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*
*NEAR CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ*​
Sinuosa primavera. Caravaac de la Cruz. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*CHURCH OF LA MAGDALENA, TARAZONA
*​
Torre de la Magdalena...sobre los tejados. - Tarazona. by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*BELCHITE REGION*​
Comarca de Belchite. Zaragoza. Marzo 2016_2 by MSB.Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY​*
*CHURCH OF SAN BARTOLOMÉ, BADAJOZ
*​
Jerez de los Caballeros, Badajoz, Extremadura, España. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR FUENTE DEL ARCO*​
Spain - Badajoz - Fuente del Arco - Views from La Jayona Mines by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF JAÉN, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*CHURCH OF THE SANTA CRUZ, BAEZA
*​
Iglesia de la Santa Cruz by Manuel Arcos, en Flick


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF JAÉN, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*FIELDS OF CAZORLA AND SIERRA MÁGINA*​
Campos de Jaén by @Gualay, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SMALL JEWELS OF RELIGIOUS ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*CHURCH OF ESCORNALBOU'S CASTLE, RIUDECANYES
*​
Castillo de Escornalbou by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIELDS OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*ILLA DE RÍU*​
Campos de Illa de Riu y vista del río Ebro by Gastro maniacos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*CATEDRAIS BEACH*​
Arcos de As Catedrais by josé luis Zueras, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*LAGOON OF THE PECES*​
IMGP9643 by conchi perez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, VALENCIAN COMMUNITY​*
*COLUMBRETES ISLETS*​
Columbretes by Castellón Turismo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR TIEDRA*​
4490-desde el Castillo de Tiedra (Valladolid) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*PEÑARRUBIA'S BEACH, GIJÓN*​
Playa de Peñarrubia y Picos de Europa by belovez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR MONTELLANO*​
Sale el sol, pero las nubes siguen envolviendo la tierra by Toni Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*SAN JOSÉ DE NÍJAR, CAPE OF GATA*​
Amanecer en San José de Nijar HDR by jose manuel gonzalez otero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*THE MÉDULAS, WORLD HERITAGE SITE*​
Las Médulas. León. by carmen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*CÁDIZ*​
LA TACITA DE PLATA by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY​*
*GRANADILLA*​
Granadilla by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF TARRAGONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*SALOU*​
On the beach II by Pawel Goral, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*
*QUEL*​
QUEL (RIOJA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*BEACH AND HERMITAGE OF SANTA JUSTA, UBIARCO*​
Ermita de Santa Justa | Ubiarco | Cantabria | 2016 by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*CASTLE, MALPICA*​
(0073) Castillo de Malpica by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*PUNTA DE LA HUELGA, LLANES*​
El Castro de las Gaviotas by Philippe Saire, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*CAMINITO DEL REY, ÁLORA*​
Caminito del Rey by Carlos Rego, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Costa Brava International Fireworks Competition*









https://photographers.ua/photo/sosta-brava-fireworks-festival-513426/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*TRAFALGAR'S CAPE*​
Cabo de Trafalgar by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*CATHEDRAL, LEON*​
MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA. (XXXIV) Para los que miran buscando ver... by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*ORTIGUEIRA'S COAST*​
Ría de Ortigueira by **** Faber, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*LA HERMIDA'S GORGE*​
Buitre sobre el desfiladero by FWHM, en Flick


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*
*COAST OF MAZARRÓN*​
SS4_5980 by Mark, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*NEAR PEDROVEYA (SANTO ADRIANO)*​
PEDROVEYA Y EL DESFILADERO DE LAS XANAS by asturconmar(Marcos), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE, VALENCIAN COMMUNITY​*
*COAST OF XÁBIA/JÁVEA*​
Costa de Javea / La Granadella by Vicente de Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*CASTLE, OROPESA*​
Por las tierras de Castilla by Ana Villar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY​*
*ESMERALDA BEACH, FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND*​
Fuerteventura by mauro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*CASTLE, ALCALÁ DEL JÚCAR*​
CASTILLA LA MANCHA (ALBACETE) by Meli Peña, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*ISUNTZA BEACH AND SAN NICOLAS ISLAND OR GARRAITX UHARTEA, LEKEITIO*​
GARRAITX UHARTEA by REPÚBLICA MALVA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF TERUEL, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*RAMBLA DE BARRACHINA, VILLAESPESA*​
_DE NUEVO LAS TIERRAS ALTAS DE TERUEL by conchita serrano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*DURATÓN RIVER, BURGOMILLODO*​
Parque Natural de las Hoces del Río Duratón by Alejandro Maceira, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GIPUZCOA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN*​
San Sebastian - sea, sand, city, mountains, snow by TeaMeister, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*CASTLE, GORMAZ*​
FORTALEZA CALIFAL DE GORMAZ SORIA CARA SUR 0696 2-8-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS​*
*COMTE BEACH AND ES BOSC ISLET, IBIZA ISLAND*​
Ibiza by Luca D'Ambros, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*ALBA DE LOS CARDAÑOS*​
RET-20110430-IMG_0401 by jmpe2004, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*BIRTH OF MUNDO RIVER, RIÓPAR*​
Río Mundo by Luis Miguel Sebastián, en Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Granada*


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo (Apr 30, 2018)

*Barcelona*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*GENOVESES BAY, GATA CAPE REGION*​
La bahia de Los Genoveses. - Cabo de Gata. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*
*CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ*​
MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA. "...he venido para ver los muros..." (***i.) s3P by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GIRONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*TOSSA DE MAR*​
- COSTA BRAVA -(CATALUNYA SPAIN ) by Tomás Mauri, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*NATIONAL PARK OF TABLAS DE DAIMIEL*​
Masiega y observatorio de fauna Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel Ciudad Real 08 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*BIRTH OF CUERVO RIVER, VEGA DEL CODORNO*​
Sunny day with frozen heart by Julieta Portel, en Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Granada*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, VALENCIAN COMMUNITY​*
*PENÍSCOLA/PEÑÍSCOLA*​
Peñiscola by **** SmugMug, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*NATURAL PARK OF FUENTES CARRIONAS-FUENTE COBRE*​
P1060193_m_F by Emiko and Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*BEACH, NERJA*​
NERJA, Malaga (España) by Jose Ceba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁCERES EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY​*
*SALTO DEL GITANO, TORREJÓN EL RUBIO*​
Salto del Gitano by Matthijs Hollanders, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF VALENCIA, VALENCIAN COMMUNITY​*
*JÚCAR/XÚQUER RIVER, CULLERA*​
Cullera (Valencia) - Río Júcar by Alfonso Morales, en Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Granada*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*
*COAST, ÁGUILAS*​
Murcia by Mark Higham, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*SANTA MARÍA DEL NARANCO, OVIEDO*​
MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XIII). Para anii579 by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF HUELVA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*MATALASCAÑAS BEACH (ALMONTE, The islet is the remains of a 16th century defense tower ruined by the Lisbon earthquake tsunami of 1755)*​
Costa Huelva (Matalascañas) by Kiki Romero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*RONDA*​
Ronda, Málaga by Mr Venchi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*EBRO RIVER, MIRANDA DE EBRO*​
MIRANDA DE EBRO-RIO EBRO by juanbas71, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GIRONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*CALELLA, PALAFRUGELL*​
CALELLA DE PALAFRUGELL by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY​*
*TEIDE'S MOUNTAIN, TENERIFE ISLAND*​
Teide - Patrimonio Humanidad - Tenerife by Francisco Vera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*ARRIGUNAGA'S BEACH, GETXO*​
Playa de Arrigunaga, Getxo by Carlos Olmedillas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LLEIDA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*ESTERRI D'ANEU*​
Puente románico de Esterri d´Àneu by Ana Isabel Escriche, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*FUENTES RIVER, BÁRCENA MAYOR*​
La bañera de Dios./ The bathtub of God. by O.M.A., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*LIGHTHOUSE ISLET OF MOURO, SANTANDER*​
Faro de Mouro.Lighthouse Isla Mouro by Rafael Riancho, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*
*EZCARAY VALLEY*​
epiphany by *BegoñaCL, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*PANCHA ISLET, RIBADEO*​
Isla Pancha (Ribadeo) Spain by Amador J. Cuello Álvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ALMERIA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*TABERNAS DESERT*​
The Tabernas Desert by Larry Shingouz13, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*VERO RIVER, LOS OSCUROS, MOUNTAIN RANGE OF GUARA 
Rio Vero by Laurent BASTIDE, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE, VALENCIAN COMMUNITY​*
*ALICANTE/ALACANT*​
Clouds Reflected - EXPLORED - Thank you! by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*ARAMAIO VALLEY*​
El Reino De Los Mares De Algodón by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*REGLA BEACH, CHIPIONA*​
Chipiona - Playa de Regla by grzegorzmielczarek, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GRANADA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*NEGRATÍN LAKE AND JABALCON MOUNT*​
Para visitar by Marcelo Reche, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*OITAVÉN AND VERDUGO RIVERS, SOUTOMAIOR 

Cruce de ríos by Contando Estrelas, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*COAST, CEDEIRA*​
O soño do celta by tunante80, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*MOUNTAIN RANGE OF GUARA AND GUARA PEAK*​
Guara (Huesca) by Kordaun, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GRANADA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*COAST, ALMUÑÉCAR*​
Almuñécar (Granada) by Almudena Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*ENKARTERRI REGION*​
El valle profundo by tunante80, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCES OF LUGO AND OURENSE, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*OS PEARES, PLACE OF ENCOUNTER OF THREE RIVERS: MIÑO, SIL AND BÚBAL

1. Os Peares. Tres Ríos by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*PALMONES, LOS BARRIOS*​
PALMONES-Rio-Palmones-01 by Alvaro Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY​*
*RUIDERA LAGOON*​
Amaneciendo en las Lagunas de Ruidera by Juan Jose Rentero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*HERMITAGE, NEAR ZUMAIA*​
Zumaia by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Quintanilla de las Viñas (Burgos, Castilla y León)*

Quintanilla de las Viñas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zorita de los Canes (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*

Castillo de Zorita de los Canes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUITY OF CANTABRIA​*
*COAST OF THE CABALLO'S LIGHTHOUSE, SANTOÑA*​
Desde el Acantilado by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*OROEL PEAK, JACA*​
Peña Oroel by Miguel Lopez-Araus Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY​*
*MÁLAGA*​
Malaga by Christopher West, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*NEAR CÁRMENES*​
Nubes y claros ...Tierras de León. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*ARLANZÓN RIVER, BURGOS

- Rio Arlanzón en Burgos - by Xavier, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
Castor, I like this pic that you posted
Ronda by **** SmugMug, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, Zaz965 


*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*COAST OF MALPICA DE BERGANTIÑOS*​
Malpica de Bergantiños. by Andrés, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*
*MOUNTAIN RANGE OF EL ARAMO*​
Asturias by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIAN*​
Postal para después de la lluvia by Lanpernas ., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON COMMUNITY​*
*VERO RIVER, ALQUÉZAR*​
... por la pared ... by Francisco Marin, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY​*
*URUMEA RIVER, SAN SEBASTIÁN/DONOSTIA

Urumea by Eneko Goia, en Flickr





*​


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Málaga*










Flickr FOTOLUCENA​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY​*
*MOGÁN'S COAST, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND*​
Paseo Marítimo por La Costa de Mogán en Gran Canaria (Agosto de 2013) by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF BARCELONA, CATALONIA COMMUNITY​*
*PLANA DE VIC REGION*​
Coordenades terrestres by Markus' Sperling, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AT THE SHORE OF THE SEA​*
*PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA COMMUNITY​*
*BURELA'S COAST*​
LUGO, BURELA, PUERTO PESQUERO by Lorenmart, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN FAR FROM THE SEA​*
*AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*
*REGIONAL PARK OF LA PEDRIZA*​
La Pedriza by José Luis Vega, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW, A RIVER OF SPAIN​*
*PROVINCE OF SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON COMMUNITY​*
*UCERO RIVER, BURGO DE OSMA-CIUDAD DE OSMA

El Burgo de Osma - 054 by Luis Rogelio HM, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Valencia*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/76539/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Sádaba castle, Sádaba - Zaragoza - Aragon*​
image by Zaragoza Provincia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Negra lagoon – Soria - Castile and Leon*​

LAGUNA NEGRA by Koldo Txarroalde, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Kingdom of Mallos - Huesca - Aragon*​

Mallos, Aragon, Spain by Barbara Eckstein, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Near Peñaflor de Hornija - Valladolid - Castile and Leon*​

CAMPOS DE CASTILLA, PEÑAFLOR DE HORNIJA... by ALBERTO Fernández, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Montearagón castle, Quicena - Huesca - Aragon*​
Montearagon by jose bescos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Negratín lake – Granada - Andalusia*​

REFLEJOS EN EL NEGRATÍN / REFLECTIONS ON THE NEGRATÍN by Jose Angel Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Desert of Tabernas - Almería - Andalusia*​

subida a monte alfaro by Juan Miguel Martínez Pérez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Ancares mountain range - León - Castile and Leon*​

dsc_0156 by dorfun, en Flickr

​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Priorio castle, Oviedo - Asturias*​
Castillo de Priorio by Iván Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*La Ercina lagoon - Asturias*​

Luces efímeras by Alfredo G. Nicieza, en Flickr​


----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)

Playa Monsul, Andalusia

Playa Monsul, Andalusia by Marek S, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Monfragüe National Park - Cáceres - Extremadura*​

Monfrague by jose hidalgo peña, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Añisco canyon - Huesca - Aragon*​

Añisclo by Javier Vecino, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Berlanga castle, Berlanga de Duero - Soria - Castile and Leon*​
Castillo (Berlanga de Duero, Soria) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Las Pilas Waterfall and Duero river, Almaraz de Duero - Zamora - Castile and Leon*​

Lo que queda después de la luz,..recuerdos..\ What remains after the light,..memories.. by O.M.A., en Flickr
​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Valencia*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/82967/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Castro Valnera massif and Aguasal fall - Cantabria*​

Cascada de Aguasal by Pablo Mazorra, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Aqulianos mounts - León - Castile and Leon*​

Febrero 15. Montes Aquilianos. San Cristóbal de Valdueza. León. by advocate75, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Montcortés castle, Montcortés - Lleida - Catalonia*​
Montcortés enmarcant el Pedraforca / Montcortés and the Pedraforca by SBA73, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Pozo de los Humos, Masueco de la Ribera and Pereña de la Ribera - Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​

Pozo de los Humos by Javier Nistal, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Near Tresviso - Cantabria*​

Tresviso by Daniel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Broto - Huesca - Aragon*​

Broto (Huesca) by Freebird, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Courel castle, Folgoso do Caurel - Lugo - Galicia*​
Ruinas medievales by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Duero river, Villarino de los Aires - Salamanca - Castile and Leon*​

GF0133_002_modificat_01 by Jordi Brió, en Flickr​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Madrid*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/76539/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Gueirúa beach, Cudillero - Asturias*​

Gueirúa by José Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Masca ravine, island of Tenerife - Canary Islands*​

Masca by Miguel Ángel Vilela, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Jadraque castle, Jadraque - Guadalajara - Castile-La Mancha*​
El Cid's Castle at Jadraque (Guadalajara, Spain) / Castillo de El Cid en Jadraque (Guadalajara) by Trensamiro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Grande lagoon, Gredos mountain range - Ávila - Castile and Leon*​

La Laguna Grande, The Big Lake by FotografInstante - D.Salvador, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Foz de Arbayún, Lumbier - Navarre*​

El reto de Arbayun - Tribute to Suscipia by JeFe, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Natural Park of Somiedo - Asturias*​

Somiedo by Angel Torres, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Peñaranda de Duero castle - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​
Castillo de Peñaranda de Duero by Jose F. Serrano, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Source of Cuervo river - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​

"El Fotógrafo" by Juanma Plaza, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Itsusi rocks, Baztan - Navarre*​

02902-022.jpg by Javier Juanes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Castro Valnera massif - Cantabria
*​

Castro Valnera by Rosa María Crespo del Pozo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Guadamur castle - Toledo - Castile-La Mancha*​
castillo de guadamur by oscar.arquitectura, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*El Melero, Alagón river - Cáceres and Salamanca - Extremadura and Castile and Leon*​

Meandro Melero (Las Hurdes, Cáceres) by Senén García, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Mascún ravine - Huesca - Aragon*​

La ventana. Barranco de Mascún by Teresa Esteban, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Ulaca, Solosancho - Ávila - Castile and Leon*​

ULACA by Miguel Angel Linares, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Talamantes castle - Zaragoza - Aragon*​
La espina dorsal del Moncayo by Guillermo García Delgado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Hoces, Cabriel river - Cuenca and Valencia - Castile-LaMancha and Comunitat Valenciana*​

Rafting Hoces del Cabriel by Máxima Aventura Turismo Activo Valencia, en Flickr​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Barcelona Franca Railway Station*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/97536/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Enol lagoon, Covadonga - Asturias*​

Lago Enol by Toño Escandon, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Pozo Alcón - Jaén - Andalusia*​

It's gone by Edén Ochoa Iniesta, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Blancafort castle, Cercs - Barcelona - Catalonia*​
el castell de Blancafort by Marc Serarols, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Urdiceto lake, Bielsa - Huesca - Aragon*​

...la recompensa by David Gabás Puyalto, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Gistaín valley - Huesca - Aragon*​

IMG_3312 by Rubén Marcos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Calblanque, Cartagena - Región de Murcia*​

Calblanque by Francisco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Soutomaior castle, Soutomaior - Pontevedra - Galicia*​
Castillo de Soutomaior by JCMCalle, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Uña lagoon, Uña - Cuenca - Castile-La Mancha*​

Mirador-del-Escalerón-de-Uña by chenan333, en Flickr​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Barcelona*









https://photographers.ua/photo/darsena-nacional-barcelona-1234993/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Anchuricas, Segura river - Jaén - Andalusia*​

embalse Anchuricas, vista aerea by Alberto Ruiz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*La Serena region - Badajoz - Extremadura*​

Verano en Cabeza del Buey by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*Medellín castle, Medellín - Badajoz - Extremadura*​
Teatro de Medellín, Badajoz by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Guadalquivir river, Coria del Río - Sevilla - Andalusia*​

Fishing boat by Pablo Recacha Espinosa, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Route of Cares river - Asturias*​

La garganta divina by Raúl González, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Ogoño beach, Elantxobe - Bizkaia - Basque Country*​

Ogoño by Arrano, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLES IN THE AIR ... CASTLES OF SPAIN*​
*La Calahorra castle, La Calahorra - Granada - Andalusia*​
Castillo La Calahorra by Juan Mercader, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPES WITH WATER ... IN SPAIN*​
*Neila lagoons - Burgos - Castile and Leon*​

Lagunas de Neila PRBU203-17 by Raúl Photos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AMAZING LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN*​
*Near Oseja de Sajambre - León - Castile and Leon*​

Paisaje de León. by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Barcelona*

*Park Güell*









https://photographers.ua/GennadiyVtyurin/album/83275/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*URRIELLU PEAK (NARANJO DE BULNES) - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ASTURIAS
*

Naranjo de Bulnes by Emilio García, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL - CÓRDOBA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

cordoba by Vetbonkie, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CASTRO OF BAROÑA - PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF GALICIA
*

Castro de Baroña by Sara L, en Flickr

​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*MOUNTAIN RANGE OF GREDOS - PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

20120414_DSC2953.jpg by Chema Mancebo, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*VILLAGE OF PEÑALBA DE SANTIAGO - PROVINCE OF LEÓN - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Peñalba de Santiago by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*VILLAGE OF COMBARRO - PROVINCE OF PONTEVDRA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF GALICIA
*

Horreos en Combarro by Julian Ocón, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*PERACENSE CASTLE - PROVINCE OF TERUEL - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON
*

Castillo de Peracense by Luis Rosado, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CARDONA CASTLE - PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CATALONIA
*

Castell de Cardona by BertlivePhoto, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CHINCHILLA DE MONTE ARAGÓN CASTLE - PROVINCE OF ALBACETE - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA
*

Camino al castillo by Javi, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CHURCH OF SAN PANTALEÓN DE LOSA - PROVINCE OF BURGOS - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Santuario de San Pantaleón sobre la Peña Colorada. by Julian Ocón, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*VALDERROBLES (VALL-DE-ROURES) - PROVINCE OF TERUEL - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON
*

Valderrobles by Nara LG, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*SANTA COMBA HERMITAGE - PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF GALICIA
*

Ermita de Santa Comba by milrios_gz, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*LANZAROTE ISLAND - PROVINCE OF GRAN CANARIA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS
*

Lanzarote - Montaña del Señalo -4- by jf garbez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*VOLCANO OF SANTA MARGARIDA - PROVINCE OF GIRONA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CATALONIA
*

Espagne - Catalogne - Gérone - Volca de santa Margarida by Alain Muller, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CASTLE OF BUJARAIZA, EL TRANCO LAKE - PROVINCE OF JAÉN - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

Castillo de Bujaraiza. Cazorla ( Jaén ) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CASTLE OF CARACUEL - PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA
*

Castilla La Mancha. Castillo de Caracuel. by Fernando, en Flickr
​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cartagena (Murcia)*

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CASTLE OF BARCIENCE - PROVINCE OF TOLEDO - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA
*

Castillo de Barcience 2 by D.SaRCo, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*BÁRDENAS REALES REGION - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF NAVARRE
*

Bardenas Reales (Navarra, España, 9-2-2019) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*PEÑÍSCOLA/PENÍSCOLA - PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓN/CASTELLÓ - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
*

Peñiscola by JCastillo, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*COFRENTES CASTLE - PROVINCE OF VALENCIA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
*

Cofrentes con su Castillo al paso del Río Cabriel by FJRISK, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CANTAVIEJA VILLAGE - PROVINCE OF TERUEL - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON
*

cantavieja_2 by AlfBG, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CASTLE OF ALMODÓVAR DEL RÍO - PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

Castillo de Almodovar del Río, Córdoba by monchoparis, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*TRUJILLO VILLAGE - PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA
*

Trujillo. Extremadura. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*COMILLAS VILLAGE - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CANTABRIA
*

Palacio de Sobrellano - Comillas by Rossend Gri, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY, HOLY GRAIL - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON
*

San Juan de la Peña by boris doesborg, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*SANTOS JUSTO Y PASTOR CHURCH, OLLEROS DE PISUERGA - PROVINCE OF PALENCIA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Iglesia de los Santos Justo y Pastor (Olleros de Pisuerga) by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*BATUECAS REGION - PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Puente del rio Batuecas by Miguel Iborra, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*SANTA CRUZ DE LA SEROS VILLAGE - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ARAGON
*

Santa Cruz de la Seros. Huesca by Vanessa Arazo, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*BUTRÓN CASTLE - PROVINCE OF BIZCAIA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY
*

BUTRON by ines, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*SANTA MARÍA CHURCH, SEDANOS - PROVINCE OF BURGOS - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Santa María, Sedano (Burgos, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flick
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*ROMAN NECROPOLIS OF CARMONA - PROVINCE OF SEVILLA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

Necrópolis Romana de Carmona. Carmona (Sevilla) by josé miguel catalán pérez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*BALOUTA VILLAGE - PROVINCE OF LEÓN - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Balouta by José González, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*ALLER VILLAGE - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ASTURIAS
*

Torre de Soto by Futugrafía, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*DESPEÑAPERROS PASS - PROVINCE OF JAÉN - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

Despeñaperros by Francisco J. Alvarez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CUYACABRAS SITE - PROVINCE OF BURGOS - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
*

Cuyacabras, Quintanar de la Sierra (Burgos, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*DEAD'S BEACH - PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

Mediterranean Paradise || Paraíso Mediterráneo (Playa de los Muertos, Cabo de Gata. Almería. Andalucía) by Chano Sánchez, en Flickr
​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Poble Espanyol*

The Poble Espanyol is an open-air architectural museum in Barcelona, Catalonia.









https://photographers.ua/GennadiyVtyurin/album/83275/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN ... GAME OF THRONES*

*IN THE FAMOUS HBO TELEVISION SERIES, "GAME OF THRONES", THE LOCALIZATIONS IN SPAIN HAVE BEEN FREQUENT, NOW I WILL SHOW PLACES THAT HAVE APPEARED IN THE SERIES AND OTHERS THAT EVEN IF THEY DID NOT DO IT, PERFECTLY THEY COULD DO IT.*

*CASTILNOVO'S TOWER - PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ - AUTONOMOUS COMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA
*

Castilnovo Tower by Marc Sayce, en Flickr
​


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Tossa de Mar, Catalonia*









https://photographers.ua/RoorJuri/album/80634/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER

RÍO CUERVO SOURCE - PROVINCE OF CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Nacimiento del río cuervo (Cuenca) by Raquel Villasante, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVADONGA LAGOONS

LA ERCINA LAGOON - ASTURIAS​*​
La Ercina by seryani, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOUNTS

SALTO DE ROLDÁN - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
Printemps en Aragon (Espagne) by PierreG_09, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE

COCA - PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
El castell de Coca / Coca castle by SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEAKS IN THE FOG

GALAYOS, GREDOS - PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
20120416_DSC3111-2.jpg by Chema Mancebo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERO RIVER

ALQUÉZAR VILLAGE - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGÓN​*​
El rio Vero, Alquezar by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SNOW AT THE SUMMITS

LA VERA REGION - PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
COMARCA DE LA VERA CACERES 2067 8-2-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CINEMA SET

TABERNAS DESERT - PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
02.254- Taulons Carrer. Western-Fort Bravo. Tabernas.Almeria.5-6-2009 by Joanjo Aguar Matoses, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REMAINS

AUTOL - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*​
Autol (La Rioja, España, 4-6-2010) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURAL RESERVE

VILLAFÁFILA LAGOONS - PROVINCE OF ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Lagunas de Villafafila (Zamora);Reserva Natural. by Alfredo Rivas Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND FRANCE

IBON (LAGOON) OF ANAYET - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON (The great mountain in the background is the French peak Midi d'Ossau)​*​
Ibón y Midi by Alberto Lacasa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SCENERY (ROMAN WALLS AND GAUDÍ'S EPISCOPAL PALACE)

ASTORGA - PROVINCE OF LEÓN- CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Astorga by FONENDEZ, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Malaga:*

Málaga, Andalucia: The old Alcazaba of the 15th century by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOYA

PRADO MUSEUM - MADRID - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
Goya ante el Prado. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEGEND

SALTO DE ROLDÁN - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
Salto de Roldán by Jesus Abizanda, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MORNING

VALLDEMOSSA - MAJORCA ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS​*​
Calma matinenca a Valldemossa / Morning calm in Valldemossa by SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE

FRÍAS - PROVINCE OF BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Frias. Autora: Mª Pilar Saez Rodriguez by CEDER Merindades, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATALONIA

PALS VILLAGE - PROVINCE OF GIRONA - CATALONIA​*​
Pals by J. Mario Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLETS

EIVISSA (IBIZA) ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS​*​
Ibiza by F. Nestares P., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANTABRIA

NEAR NOJA VILLAGE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*​
Cantabria by Raquel Cat, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE CHINESE WALL ... OF SPAIN

FINESTRAS RESERVOIR - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
2013-10-05 La Muralla China de Finestras by Wenceslau Graus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE REEF OF THE MERMAIDS

GATA'S CAPE - PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
(0292/14) El Arrecife de las Sirenas by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE END OF A MOUNTAIN RANGE (PREBÉTICA)

NAU'S CAPE - PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
(454/18) Un lugar privilegiado by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN DE GAZTELUGATXE

MATXITXAKO'S CAPE - PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Gaztelugatxe desde Matxitxako by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERY OLD ROCKS

ORTEGAL'S CAPE - PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
Cabo Ortegal by Roberto Graña, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARONY

SANTA MARÍA CHURCH, PALAU DE RIALB - PROVINCE OF LLEIDA - CATALONIA​*​
Palau de Rialb by SBA73, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POWERFUL ROMANIC

SAN PEDRO, CASTRILLO SOLARANA - PROVINCE OF BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Castrillo Solarana, Burgos, España. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDLEY

SAN PABLO, ÚBEDA - PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
Iglesia de San Pablo by Nono Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMANESQUE OF GÁLLEGO RIVER

SAN MARTÍN, OLIVAN - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
San Martín de Olivan - (Huesca) by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PURE WATER

LOZOYA RIVER - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
Lozoya River in Rascafría........., Río Lozoya en Rascafría........ by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HIDEAWAY

NALÓN RIVER - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
Nalón by guitarraNalón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERRADA DE ELÍAS

BOROSA RIVER - PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
Cerrada de Elías by Tanyuska, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FERVENZA (FALL, GALICIAN)

VERDUXO RIVER - PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA​*​
Fervenza de A Firveda (rio Verduxo) por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ávila 

IMG_6970 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BLACK VILLAGES

EL MUYO - PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
El Muyo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONKISH VILLAGES

GUADALUPE - PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
Guadalupe, Cáceres, España. by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FISHER VILLAGES

VIAVELEZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
Viavelez, Asturias by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WINE VILLAGES

BRIONES - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*​
Briones by Paco Rubio Ordás, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANCTUARY

MUXIA - PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
Muxia by Jose Feito Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEAUTY AT THE SUMMIT

MOJACAR - PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Mojácar by Pablo Margulies, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLET OF LOBOS

ISLAND OF FUERTEVENTURA - PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
"Isla de Lobos, Fuerteventura" by M.Leon.R., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FISH MAN

LIÉRGANES - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA
​*​
Escultura en homenaje al hombre pez en Liérganes. by Juanda82, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY IN SPRING

MONTOUTO VALLEY - PROVINCE OF LUGO - GALICIA
​*​
CAMINO PRIMITIVO. PROXIMIDADES DE MONTOUTO by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY IN SUMMER

ORDESA VALLEY - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON
​*​
Ordesa 3 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY IN AUTUMN

BAZTAN VALLEY - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRA
​*​
20121109_VALLE DEL BAZTAN 6 by Manuel J Doménech Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY IN WINTER

ALCUDIA VALLEY - PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​
Island by Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONEJERA ISLAND, IS THE CRADLE OF HANNIBAL?

CABRERA AND CONEJERA ISLANDS - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALERIC ISLANDS
​*​
Cabrera by Jaume Llull Sarralde, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PTILOSTEMON HISPANICUS

LAS NIEVES MOUNTAIN RANGE - PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA
​*​
Spanish mountain thistle by Keith Bowden, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SILTING

LAS YEGUAS LAGOON - PROVINCE OF ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​
De Peces a Yeguas por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*KARST OF CAST

SORBAS - PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA
​*​
Paraje Natural Karst en Yesos de Sorbas, Almeria by Nick Delaney, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY .... CÁCERES

CÁCERES - PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA
​*​
Cáceres by María Crucera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY .... TOLEDO

TOLEDO - PROVINCE OF TOLEDO - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Nocturna de Toledo by Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY .... ÁVILA

ÁVILA - PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​
Ávila by Luis Alameda, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY .... CUENCA

CUENCA - PROVINCE OF CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
​*​
Cuenca nocturna by Julián López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANCTUARY

CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA
​*​
Entre blancas montañas. / Among white mountains. - Caravaca de la Cruz by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOW TIDE

SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA
​*​
CAMINO DEL NORTE. BAJAMAR by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIGHTS

BENIDORM - PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Skyline Benidorm by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANOTHER DIFFERENT THING

TORO - PROVINCE OF ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Toro (Zamora) by Alberto Feijoo Ibaseta, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Gaztelugatxe, Basque Country*









https://photographers.ua/Badimo/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY ... OVIEDO

OVIEDO - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
OVIEDO (Palacete Villa Magdalena) 22/07/2012 by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY ... SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE

SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE - PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Javier Prat, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY ... TERUEL

TERUEL - PROVINCE OF TERUEL - ARAGON​*​
d90_00032157 by José Ángel de las Heras, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY ... LOGROÑO

LOGROÑO - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*​
LOGROÑO - catedral by Alberto Feijoo Ibaseta, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL

VIC - PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - CATALONIA​*​
VIC. OSONA.CATALONIA. by Josep Ollé, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIERRA

MOUNTAIN RANGE OF MÁGINA - PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
Sierras de Magina from Ubeda by Cool Sierras, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REMOTE

ALLER MUNICIPALITY - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
Aller (Asturias) by Claudia Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SWEET SEA

MAR MENOR - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
Islas del Mar Menor by Nane, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN

PUENTECILLAS BRIDGE - PALENCIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Puentecillas verde (P-15) 16 cards by Maria Teresa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THINGS OF THE DEMON

BESALÚ BRIDGE - PROVINCE OF GIRONA - CATALONIA​*​
Besalú by Antoine bakx, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IRON

SAN PABLO BRIDGE - CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
cuenca by faustonadal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YESTERDAY AND TODAY

GUNDIÁN BRIDGES - PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
Miradoiro de Gundián by Noel F., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOTÍN CENTRE

SANTANDER - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*​
Centro Botín by Angel de los Rios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MNCARS

MUSEO REINA SOFIA - MADRID - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
Museo reina SOFIA by Jose Manuel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METROPOL PARASOL

ENCARNACIÓN SQUARE - SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Metrosol parasol by Guillermo Fdez Fotografías, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATAPUERCA

MUSEUM OF HUMAN EVOLUTION - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Museo de la Evolución Humana, Burgos by Made by Numbers, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WHITE

URBIÉS, MIERES - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
Paisaje con figura by Oscar F. Hevia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PURPLE

TEIDE - TENERIFE ISLAND, PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Teide by Pedro Rubens, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREEN

PROVINCE OF CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Cerca de casa by miguel angel ortega, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BLUE

PENÍSCOLA/PEÑÍSCOLA - PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Peñíscola en la hora azul. / Peñíscola in the blue hour. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sotofermoso palace (Abadía, Cáceres, Extremadura)*

Palacio de Sotofermoso by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DONCEL

PROVINCIAL MUSEUM - SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Museo de Segovia escultura del Doncel 04 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAZA'S MILADY

M.A.N. MADRID - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
Dama de Baza (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HOLY MAN

CATHEDRAL OF BURGO DE OSMA - PROVINCE OF SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
CATEDRAL DE BURGO DE OSMA SARCOFAGO DE SAN PEDRO DE OSMA SALA CAPITULAR 7221 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DONCEL

CATHEDRAL OF SIGÜENZA - PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
El Doncel de Sigüenza (D. Martín Vazquez de Arce)_2 by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF MADRID

NEAR MIRAFLORES DE LA SIERRA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
Embalse de Miraflores by Roman Santos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF OVIEDO

MUNICIPALITY OF GRANDAS DE SALIME - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
EMBALSE_salime_APAICEGA_012 by pabloguaje, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF HUESCA

NEAR BIELSA - PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
Una promesa by Karlos Portillo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF LEÓN

NEAR RIAÑO - PROVINCE OF LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Preludio de tormenta by Jesús Ochoa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE

SANT JOAN BEACH - ALICANTE/ALACANT - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Alacant / Alicante 4765 by Fèlix González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA

NEAR ARTEIXO - PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
Ocultándose tras las montañas... by Leo ☮, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE

ANAGA REGION, TENERIFE ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Kustlijn bij Roque de las Bodegas, vlakbij Taganas, noordkant Anaga gebergte, Tenerife, Canary Islands. by Leo van Zanten - Photo Art, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ALBACETE

CENAJO, NEAR SOCOVOS - PROVINCE DE ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Pantano Del Cenajo 08-02-2009 15-41-39 by Fernando Ortuño, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA

PUENTE ALTA - SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Embalse de Puente Alta (Segovia) by Javier Frigola, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF CÁCERES

GRANADILLA, NEAR ZARZA DE GRANADILLA - PROVINCE OF CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
DSC_0298 by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF LLEIDA

SANT MAURICI LAKE - PROVINCE OF LLEIDA - CATALONIA​*​
lago by faustonadal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA

GATA CAPE - PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Paisaje de Cabo de Gata by Domingo Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF LUGO

RIBEIRA SACRA REGION - PROVINCE OF LUGO - GALICIA​*​
Ribeira Sacra by Helena Piñeiro Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ÁLAVA/ARABA

NEAR AIARA/AYALA - PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
SIMETRÍA by JUANVEL, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF BALEARIC ISLANDS

SA CALOBRA - MAJORCA ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS​*​
Mallorca - Port Calobra by No Frills Excursions, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA 

CAMINITO DEL REY - PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Caminito del Rey (King's Pathway) by Cédric ANTOINE, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ZAMORA 

SANABRIA LAKE - PROVINCE OF ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
ATARDECER EN EL LAGO DE SANABRIA by Segundo Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF TERUEL

PARRIZAL DE BECEITE - PROVINCE OF TERUEL - ARAGON​*​
Cap a les gúbies del parrissal by Nando, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF JAÉN

EL TRANCO - PROVINCE OF JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
Embalse El Tranco 3 by vivelaruta66.com, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ

MASATRIGO HILL - PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA​*​
Cerro Masatrigo by Oleg Kr, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF GRAN CANARIA

ROQUE NUBLO - ISLAND OF GRAN CANARIA - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
_MG_3151 by Juan Fco. Marrero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ÁVILA

GREDOS CIRCUS - PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Circo de gredos by Parejo González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF LOGROÑO

NEAR YALDE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNTY OF LA RIOJA​*​
Yalde La Rioja 01 by José Antonio Loma-Osorio López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF HUELVA

NEAR ARACENA - PROVINCE OF HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​
embalse de Aracena by Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF SORIA

NEGRA LAGOON - PROVINCE OF SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Laguna Negra..(Explore) by Olynbe, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF GRANADA

NEAR GÜEJAR SIERRA - PROVINCE OF GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Embalse de Canales, Granada by Salva Maine, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF SANTANDER

NEAR LIENCRES - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA​*​
DSC_4298 by Shaka69, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF TOLEDO

BARRANCAS DE CASTREJÓN Y CALAÑAS, BURUJÓN - PROVINCE OF TOLEDO - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
BARRANCA DE CASTREJÓN by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF SEVILLA

EL GERGAL - PROVINCE OF SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Embalse de El Gergal by Francisco José Blanco Arcos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF OURENSE

O INVERNADOIRO MOUNTAIN RANGE - PROVINCE OF OURENSE - GALICIA​*​
O invernadoiro by Antonio L, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA

NEAR TIERMAS - PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA - ARAGON​*​
Tiermas - Pantano de Yesa by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA

GANEKOGORTA MOUNT - PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Ganekogorta desde Zollo by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA

CIES ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA​*​
De illa en illa by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA

BOLARQUE LAKE - PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Aguas de Bolarque by Víctor Aparicio Saez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCE OF BARCELONA

NEAR TAVERTET - PROVINCE OF BARCELONA - CATALONIA​*​
Tavertet. Barcelona by La nube de Ester, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGE OF BARCO DE ÁVILA VILLAGE

PROVINCE OF ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON
​*​
Barco de Avila by Vicente Rodriguez Delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIEMAYER CENTRE

AVILÉS - ASTURIAS
​*​
Hacia el mar by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORMA RIVER

BOÑAR - PROVINCE OF LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Puente sobre el río Porma en Boñar, León, España by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VOLUNTARIADO BRIDGE

ZARAGOZA - ARAGON​*​
Pasarela del Voluntariado - Zaragoza, España by Francisco Aragão, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NUEVO BRIDGE

RONDA - PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Ronda. Puente Nuevo by Maria José Martín-Gaitero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUENCA

CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Cuenca by Toni Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANADA

ANDALUSIA​*​
Granada, Spain by fernando arranz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN DE LA PEÑA MONASTERY

PROVINCE OF HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
Monasterio-San-Juan-de-la-Peña by Carlos Perulan Esteban, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CÁCERES

EXTREMADURA​*​
Caceres by Anamaria Rinaldi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUGO PROVINCE'S BEACHS

GALICIA​*​
las_mejores_playas_de_la_provincia_de_lugo_658836371_1200x888 by Manuel Gomez Valverde, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL

JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
Catedral de Jaen-18-11-2011-28 - Version 2 by Paco Barranco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA PAU

PROVINCE OF GIRONA - CATALONIA​*​
SANTA PAU by Dani Morell, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEDRAZA'S CASTLE

PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Castillo de Pedraza (Segovia) by Juan Antonio Segal, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Yaiza (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)*

The white Yaiza by Jean-Paul, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUERTA DEL SOL

TOLEDO - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Toledo by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRE DE LA SAL WETLAND

NEAR CABANES - PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Torre la Sal wetland by Ruben VERA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VOLCANO OF SAN ANTONIO

LA PALMA ISLAND - PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Canaries2017-74 by Ian Geoffrey Stimpson, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOSQUE AND CATHEDRAL

CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA​*​
cordoba by António Alfarroba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE

NEAR UCERO - PROVINCE OF SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANE AND BRIDGE

VALDERROBRES/VALL-DE-ROURES - PROVINCE OF TERUEL - ARAGON​*​
Valderrobles by Mª Jose Salas garrido, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FORTRESS

NEAR GORMAZ - PROVINCE OF SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Fortaleza califal de Gormaz by Silvio Pascual, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOSA DE SACARÁS

NEAR CORTES DE PALLÁS - PROVINCE OF VALENCIA - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
La fosa de Sacarás by Rubén Serrano Nogués, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HUÉTOR MOUNTAIN RANGE

NEAR HUÉTOR SANTILLÁN - PROVINCE OF GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Sierra de Huetor (Vista de Las Mimbres) by FRANCISCO JAVIER PUERTA SOLER, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BAROSA RIVER

BARRO - PROVINCE OF PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA​*​
Molinos. by Benito Juncal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TINTO RIVER

NEAR MINAS DE RÍO TINTO - PROVINCE OF HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Rio-tinto by BioGeoweb Biología y Geología en la web., en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ronda*

Ronda is located dramatically above a gorge in the Malaga province, Andalucia by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*San Sebastian, Basque Autonomous Community*









https://photographers.ua/Gunar/album/83579/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOCTURNAL

PUENTEDEY - PROVINCE OF BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Puentedey by Arrano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NALVA Y NARANJA

VEJER DE LA FRONTERA - PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA​*​
Vejer de la Frontera-Cádiz by Javier Peleteiro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN LIGHTHOUSE

TORRE DE HÉRCULES - A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
The Tower of Hercules is a lighthouse tower and situated on a hill on the peninsula of the city of La Coruna in Galicia (Spain). Its total height is 57 meters and dating from the first century have the privilege of being the only Roman lighthouse and the by Elisa G. Fernández E., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVA D'EN XOROI

MINORCA ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS​*​
cova d'en xoroi by núria rasós, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLANDS

LANZAROTE, LA GRACIOSA AND ALEGRANZA ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Caleta de Sebo, La Graciosa y Alegranza. Desde Lanzarote. by Paqui Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STONE

PEDRIZA PLACE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
La Pedriza by Daniel Villoldo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LURRA

NEAR MAÑARIA - PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
lurra by ignacio bareño, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE SHIPS

CIUDAD ENCANTADA - CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
IMG_0907 by Ygor Hermenegildo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND GOD IN THE SUMMIT

NEAR IZNÁJAR - PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Iznájar ein Augenschmaus.. by Zatato, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CLIFFS

NEAR ZUMAIA - PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Zumaia (Guipuzcoa) by Jaufré Rudel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREAT MOUNTAINS

NEAR ARSÈGUEL - PROVINCE OF LLEIDA - CATALONIA​*​
Arsèguel by Agustí Amorós, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIMPLY ... BEAUTY

NEAR GENALGUACIL - PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Genalguacil by Maximo Manzanares, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAGE-FORTRESS

LABRAZA - PROVINCE OF ÁLAVA/ARAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Labraza by jabi0911, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIST

NEAR MORELLA - PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
morella by Alfaomega, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MORELLA

PROVINCE OF CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Morella by Andres Duval, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GLORY

NEAR TORRELOBATÓN - PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Torrelobatón. Valladolid by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRELOBATÓN

PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
TORRELOBATON by JESUS ANGEL CAMPOS GARCIA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FAR

NEAR SAN MARTÍN DEL CASTAÑAR - PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
SAN MARTIN DEL CASTAÑAR-SALAMANCA by MERCHE CABALLERO, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DEL CASTAÑAR

PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Roman bridge at San Martín del Castañar by Bodega Cámbrico, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HUNG

NEAR ALCALÁ DEL JÚCAR - PROVINCE OF ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Alcalá del Júcar (Albacete) by Diego Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DEL JUCAR

PROVINCE OF ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Alcalá del Júcar by Álvaro Ibáñez del Pino, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FEOFF

NEAR URUEÑA - PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Urueña by Sofía Nieto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*URUEÑA

PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Urueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RACE

NEAR ZUHEROS - PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA​*​
ZUHEROS (Cordoba) by fotocalvito, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZUHEROS

PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA​*​
Il Castello moresco di Zuheros // The Moorish Castle of Zuheros - Andalucia by Stefano Gambassi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SIERRA ESPUÑA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
What a View! by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SIERRA DE GATA - CÁCERES - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA​*​
Otoño en la Sierra de Gata by lazancada, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

AMBOTO PEAK - BIZKAIA AND GIPUZKOA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Amboto by Luis Fdez.-Llebrez del Rey, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

LA PALMA ISLAND - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*​
La Palma - Sur la route des volcans - Sur le chemin -1- by jf garbez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcántara (Cáceres, Extremadura)*

Alcántara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SIL RIVER - OURENSE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
*Río Sil* by isidro canoniga, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

GÁDOR MOUNTAIN RANGE - ALMERÍA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Sierra de Gádor by Pedro Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEILA MOUNTAIN RANGE - BURGOS - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
neila (27) by Josu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR MORCUERA PASS - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID​*​
Morcuera... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CAN JALPÍ, ARENYS DE MUNT - BARCELONA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA​*​
Can Jalpí by miquel comes arderiu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

GUISANDO'S BULLS - ÁVILA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILA AND LEON​*​
Toros de Guisando by Jose Antonio Alvarez Laguna, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

ROMAN RUINS AND CASTLE, MEDELLÍN - BADAJOZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA​*​
Teatro de Medellín, Badajoz by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

LAS ARRIBES, ALDEADÁVILA - SALAMANCA AND PORTUGAL - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Aldeadávila by gbrsierra, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma seen from the rim at 2300 m above see level:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma seen from the rim at Mirador de la Cumbrecita.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR LEGUTIO - ARABA/ÁLAVA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Legutiano (País Vasco, España, 13-9-2008) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CAZORLA - JAÉN - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Cazorla by Jose, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR CHULILLA - VALENCIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Chulilla by Ivan Lopez bustos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR ALCALÁ DE GUADAÍRA - SEVILLA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
MEDIEVAL CASTLES: ALCALÁ de GUADAIRA 2 (SEVILLA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR URDANTA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA​*​
Urdanta - San Lorenzo by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR TORRE ALHAQUIME AND OLVERA - CÁDIZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Por los Pueblos Blancos by Jose Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

ISLETS OF MONTAÑA CLARA AND LOBOS FROM LA GRACIOSA ISLET - LAS PALMAS - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*​
La Graciosa & Isla de Montaña Clara by Piotr Lewandowski, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CABRERA ISLAND - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS​*​
Desde el Castell de Cabrera by Marcelo, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

El Pueblo, La Palma:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Puerto de Tazacorte, La Palma:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Puerto de Tazacorte, La Palma:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR ALICANTE/ALACANT - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Alicante by Sebastiaan van Venetiën, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR VIGO - PONTEVEDRA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
vigo by david figueroa alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

La Palma:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SEVILLA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Plaza de Espana II by Juan Chaves Alcoba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

VITORIA/GASTEIZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
Plaza de Amarica multi-color by robert hextall, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CARTAGENA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
Cartagena España by pistachon279, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SORIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Monasterio San Juan de Duero (Soria) by Angel Alarcón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

GIRONA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA​*​
Girona by Yvonne Sandner, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

JEREZ DE LA FRONTERA - CÁDIZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
HBM in Jerez de la Frontera by Janos Kertesz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

LUGO - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
Lugo, Galicia, España by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

VALENCIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
Vista de la Ciutat de les Arts i de les Ciències. València by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

TARRAGONA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA​*​
Tarragona by Matías Callone, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

LAS PALMAS - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Las Palmas de Gran Canaria by Jose, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

A CORUÑA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
A Coruña a vista de pájaro by José Luis García Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
castellon.jpg by Andreas Kreiter, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA - A CORUÑA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
Colette Unhinged - Santiago de Compostela [May 2014] by Colette Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

BILBAO - BIZKAIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
bilbao by Christine Y-K, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR OVIEDO - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS​*​
Oviedo by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CÓRDOBA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Cordoba by Nadja MH, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

PONTEVEDRA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
Pontevedra by Marta Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

GUADALAJARA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
_DSC7911 - El Palacio del Infantado - Guadalajara by Pascual, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

GRANADA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Granada by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SEGOVIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
SEGOVIA by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CIUDAD REAL - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Ciudad Real- España by Jean Carlos Peñaloza Yanes, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

ALMERÍA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Catedral.Almeria by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*​
Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Javier Prat, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

NEAR CUENCA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Cuenca by panda Lamas Y., en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> *THIS IS SPAIN
> 
> CIUDAD REAL - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​


And to be even more precise - the Castle of Doña Berenguela in Bolaños de Calatrava, Province of Ciudad Real


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Altea, Province of Alicante:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> And to be even more precise - the Castle of Doña Berenguela in Bolaños de Calatrava, Province of Ciudad Real


Very true, Viva_Bulgaria. As always, aware of what Spain is like.



Благодаря ти приятелю


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

CIUDAD REAL - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
Ciudad Real 06 Puerta de Toledo by Fernando López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

PALENCIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
catedral de Palencia by francisco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

BARCELONA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA​*​
Barcelona by António Alfarroba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

MÁLAGA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA​*​
Catedral de Málaga, fachada principal by jfmdelpozo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

SALAMANCA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Salamanca by Rneky Roga, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> Very true, Viva_Bulgaria. As always, aware of what Spain is like.
> 
> 
> 
> Благодаря ти приятелю


Now that is perfect Bulgarian! Muchísimas gracias, amigo :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

LEÓN - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
Catedral de León by Jaime González Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

MÉRIDA - BADAJOZ - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA​*​
Merida by Merida Turist, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

MURCIA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
Catedral de Murcia by victordelcastillo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

ÁVILA - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON​*​
avila by francisco paniagua, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

LA LAGUNA - SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS​*​
La Laguna, Tenerife, street scene by Andy, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN

OURENSE - AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA​*​
Ourense (Galicia) by galizport, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


CAMPO DE GÓMARA - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Campos de Gómara by Jacobo Martinez-Villa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


LAS VICARÍAS - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Castillo de Monteagudo :Soria by Rios Valles, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


VEGA CINTORA - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Sierra Soria by Rodrigo Lopez Serrano, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Sevilla:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


COSTA ORIENTAL - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Laredo by Albert, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


LIÉBANA - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

PICOS DE EUROPA DESDE MOGROVEJO by ✿OLAYA✿, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


SAJA-NANSA - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

DSC_0108 by Ignacio Javier Lanza, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


COMARCA DE SANTANDER - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

_DSC3093 - Ría de Mogro (Cantabria) by Enrique Maestro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


COMARCA DE PINARES - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

01 Salduero Soria 20579 by Javier, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


EL VALLE - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Mesmerized by Oscar Louro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


ALMARZA - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Almarza desde el acebal de Garagüeta by Julian Ocón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


TIERRAS ALTAS - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Alhama.Cigudosa.(Soria) by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


TRASMIERA - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Santoña by lgbarrio, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


VALLES PASIEGOS - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

VALLES PASIEGOS by Sergio Saavedra Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


BIDASOA BEHEREA (È una regione transfrontaliera, in quanto comprende anche la città di Hendaye, nel Paese Basco francese) - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

El Bidasoa teñido by Gerardo García, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


DONOSTIALDEA - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Donostialdea by Jokin, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


UROLA KOSTA - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

DAV_0588 Cliff by David Barrio López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


DEBA BEHEA - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Deba by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


DEBA GARAIA - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Eskoriatza: Gellao by Turismo Debagoiena, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN IN ITS COMARCAS (COUNTIES). PROVINCIAL SUBDIVISIONS


GOIERRI - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Goierri by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ZURIZA VALLEY - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Los Alanos. Del refugio de Zuriza al de Tacheras. Huesca by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CABUÉRNIGA VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Cabuérniga (Vistas desde el Soplao), Cantabria by Juan Leon Villarroya, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LAS BATUECAS VALLEY - SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Las Batuecas by Alberto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ESGUEVA RIVER VALLEY - VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

El camino de Hérmedes a Canillas --- From Hérmedes to Canillas way by Loreto Cantero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RIOSOL VALLEY - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Riosol by Antonio Berciano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ALCUDIA VALLEY - CIUDAD REAL - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
*MAP*

SOLANA DEL PINO (VALLE DE ALCUDIA) 1. by ✿OLAYA✿, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RICOTE VALLEY - REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Ricote by McGomez441, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Port de Soller, Mallorca:









[URL="https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/spain/articles/spain-best-seaside-towns/]Source[/URL]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


GUADALHORCE VALLEY - MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

IMG_3406. Valle del Guadalhorce. Panorámica 4 by Por los caminos de Málaga, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ANSÓ VALLEY - HUESCA - ARAGÓN​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Ansó by ..zuzu.., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


HUERNA VALLEY - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Huerna y Las Ubiñas by Montaña Central de Asturias, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


TIETAR VALLEY - ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Sin título by Txerloia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


IGUÑA VALLEY - CANTABRIA
​*​
*MAP*

Panorámica del valle de Iguña by José Luis Ruiz Herrera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PAREDES VALLEY - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Occidente de Asturias (Concejo de Valdés) by Julio César Antuña Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


GUADIATO VALLEY - CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Guadiato by Alexis Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SOBA VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Soba. 🍃🍁🍂 by Rafa González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PARADAVELLA VALLEY - LUGO - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

IMGP5370 by Mª Carmen Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


HARANA/ARANA VALLEY - ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

_DSC0850 by Andoni Guridi, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CAMPOO VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Campoo by ADT CAMPOO LOS VALLES, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


HECHO VALLEY - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

acherito_14 by Marta Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RIBEIRA SACRA-SIL RIVER CANYON - LUGO - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Ribeira Sacra, Cañón del Sil by La magia de la luz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ARANGUREN VALLEY - NAVARRE​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Aranguren **Navarra** by JLuis San Agustín, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CUCO VALLEY - VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

One light, Last ray of light, Castillo de Curiel, Curiel de Duero, Valle del Cuco, Valladolid, Spain by Fco. Javier Cid, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PAS VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Pas by Maribel Barros, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


GUADIARO VALLEY - MALAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Gaucín (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ANGÓN VALLEY - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Angón y Macizo Occidental de los Picos de Europa [explore] by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MESA VALLEY - ZARAGOZA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Jaraba by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALDEBARÓ VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

IMG_1682.jpg by Ruud Mulder, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


TIELVE VALLEY - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Cuetu Vierru by Begoña Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VAL MIÑOR VALLEY - PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Verdes de Gondomar by Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CORNEJA VALLEY - ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Fotografia Rural by Manuel Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALDIVIELSO VALLEY - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valdivielso, Burgos, Spain by Jaime Nebot, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ARAMAIO VALLEY - ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Uribarri (Aramaio) by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


JARAMA VALLEY - MADRID​*​
*MAP*

Vista... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALDOSÍN VALLEY - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Valdosín, León by Rosa y Rafa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


GUADALEST VALLEY - ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Guadalest. by Belano., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ANDARAX VALLEY - ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Luces del desierto by Antonio Camero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


TUS VALLEY - ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
*MAP*

valle-tus-2014-tus-pozo-bomba (22) by sevione, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SIURANA VALLEY - TARRAGONA - CATALONIA​*​
*MAP*

Siurana, Tarragona by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


TORANZO VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Vistas del Valle de Toranzo, Cantabria by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RODALQUILAR VALLEY - ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Rodalquilar by Pilar rodriguez abia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SAN EMILIANO VALLEY - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle de San Emiliano, Babia by Ken Mitchell, en Flickr]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SANT NICOLAU VALLEY - LLEIDA - CATALONIA​*​
*MAP*

El estany de Llebreta en el Parque Nacional D’Aigüestortes by Teresa Esteban, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALDENCINA VALLEY - VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

El Pasodoble by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ARROYO DEL CABALLO VALLEY - CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Puerto de Las Palomas, valle del arroyo del Caballo. by Julian Ocón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


NALÓN VALLEY - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Nalón by Fransansum, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALDAVIA VALLEY - PALENCIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Valdavia.Respenda de la Peña.Palencia. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


BELERDA VALLEY (1) - JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Vistas del Valle by Eduardo S.G., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


BELERDA VALLEY (2) - JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Cueva del Agua by Francisco Miguel Godoy Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MONACHIL VALLEY - GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Bajada a Monachil by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


AMBLÉS VALLEY - ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Poveda (Ávila). by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MALVELLIDO VALLEY - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
*MAP*

Valle Malvellido parte alta by Ramajal Rural, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CURUEÑO VALLEY - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Curueño by Antonio Berciano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


AÑISCLO CANYON - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Fuenblanca en el Cañon de Añisclo - Adrian Sediles Embi by Sediles, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALDEÓN VALLEY - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Valdeón by Daniele Leoz Ferronato, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ÁNGELES VALLEY - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
*MAP*

Valle de Los Ángeles, Las Hurdes. by Jorge Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALLDIGNA VALLEY - VALENCIA - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
*MAP*

Aquí by Beatriz Sirvent, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


EBRO VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Vistas al pantano by ADT CAMPOO LOS VALLES, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MIERA VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Valle del Miera al amanecer by FWHM, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


IBIAS VALLEY - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Vistas del Valle by Miguel Diaz Ollero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PORTALET D'ANEU PASS - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Pirineos * Huesca (Aragon) ...............Feliz Martes de ☁ ☁ ☁ by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SOMIEDO PASS - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Lumajo-Pico Muxavén-Puerto de Somiedo 156-1 by Luis Redondo Carrera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


FORARADA DEL TOSCAR PASS - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Panorámicas by Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LA CUBILLA PASS - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Tuiza de Arriba by Carretero2009, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CALAR ALTO PASS - ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

calar alto Almeria by alfredosanz04, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LAS PEDRIZAS PASS - MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

HORIZONTE 3 by Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SALTO DEL CABRERO PASS - CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Salto del Cabrero (Grazalema) by Miguel Escobar Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


A POBRA DO CARAMIÑAL VILLAGE - A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Pobra de Caramiñal y la Isla de Arousa by José Manuel San Segundo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CERREDO PASS - ASTURIAS - AND - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEÓN​*​
*MAP*

Peña Cerredo by Alejandro Garcia Bernardo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


JORQUERA VILLAGE - ALBACETE - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Jorquera by night by Antonio Martinez Montes, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Plaça de les Cascades - Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MONREPÓS PASS - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Vista de los Pirineos desde el puerto de Monrepós (Huesca) by Carlos M. M., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PORTBOU VILLAGE - GIRONA - CATALONIA​*​
*MAP*

Bahía de Portbou by Josep Lluís Luque, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LA VENTANA PASS - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEON - AND - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Puerto de la Ventana (II) by Aurora Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MUNDAKA VILLAGE - BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Mundaka by mybilbaobizkaia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SOMAHOZ PASS - PALENCIA - CASTILE AND LEÓN - AND - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Collado de Somahoz by Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LA FRAGOSA VILLAGE - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
*MAP*

La Fragosa by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PANDETRAVE PASS - LEÓN - CASTILE AND LEÓN​*​
*MAP*

Desde el Puerto de Pandetrave by Francisco Izquierdo Vallina, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CHULILLA VILLAGE - VALENCIA - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
*MAP*

Vista panorámica de Chulilla desde el castillo by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


OPAKUA PASS - ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

2009-10-24 - Bayo desde el puerto de Opakua by Oscar Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RELLO VILLAGE - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CATEDRAIS BEACH - LUGO - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Playa de las Catedrales by juanmzgz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ELJAS VILLAGE - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
*MAP*

Eljas ao longe by Américo Meira, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


COCEDORES BEACH - REGIÓN DE MURCIA - AND - ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Cocedores by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


EL ROCÍO VILLAGE - HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

El Rocio by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


BELATE PASS - NAVARRE​*​
*MAP*

Hotza,hotza,hotza ( -3ºC ta -5ºC inguruan ) by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


PUEBLA DE SANABRIA VILLAGE - ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

PUEBLA de SANABRIA (ZAMORA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


EL PURCHE PASS - GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

¿Cantabria? No....el Purche, Granada by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CIGÜENZA VILLAGE - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Camino del Norte a Santiago, a su paso por la iglesia de Cigüenza, Alfoz de Lloredo by dlmanrg, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bilbao:*

Bilbao: Museo Guggenheim (Frank Gehry, 1997) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CANCARIX VOLCANO - ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
*MAP*

Cancarix (Albacete) by Sánchez Huelves, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


QUEL VILLAGE - LA RIOJA​*​
*MAP*

Ayuntamiento de Quel, La Rioja, España by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SAN ANTONIO VOLCANO - LA PALMA ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
*MAP*

Fuencaliente. La Palma (13-4-17) by Francisco Curbelo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SAN ANTONIO VOLCANO AND LOS CANARIOS VILLAGE - LA PALMA ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
*MAP*

Volcan San Antonio et Los Canarios by Yannick, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


SOMPORT PASS - HUESCA - ARAGON - AND - FRANCE​*​
*MAP*

Somport, Pirineo Aragonés by Álex Montañés, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


HORNOS VILLAGE - JAÉN - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Hornos de Segura (Jaén) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LA CANAL DE BERDÚN - HUESCA - ARAGON (La canal (The canal) is a territory used since prehistoric times to circulate between the successive mountain ranges that flank the Pyrenees, once the immemorial walkers are located in territories of present-day Spain. It is supposed to be a path for humans from the north)​*​
*MAP*

La canal de Berdun by Jose Luis Pascual, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RUESTA VILLAGE - ZARAGOZA - ARAGON (Abandoned)​*​
*MAP*

IMGP6004 by Manuel Navarro Cameo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ALGECIRAS BAY - CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Bahia de Algeciras by Salvador Escalona, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LEGUTIO VILLAGE - ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Legutiano (País Vasco, España, 13-9-2008) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


OTSAGABIA/OCHAGAVÍA VILLAGE - NAVARRE​*​
*MAP*

Ochagavía by petercan2008, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MOUNTAINS OF LIEBANA VALLEY - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Las coloridas montañas de Liébana by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VILLAGE OF LOS OSCOS REGION - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Los Oscos, Asturias by Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


MOUNTAINS OF ORDESA VALLEY - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Tobacor (Valle de Ordesa) by Jorge Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VILLAGE OF LA ALPUJARRA REGION - GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Alpujarra by Alberto Grau, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ESCUAÍN GORGE - HUESCA - ARAGON​*​
*MAP*

Miradores de Revilla. Garganta de Escuain. by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


RUCANDIO VILLAGE - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Rucandio by Las Caderechas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CARES GORGE - ASTURIAS​*​
*MAP*

Luces de montaña by Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


DELIKA VILLAGE - ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Délika. Alava. by Mackedwars, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


GOMERA AND TENERIFE ISLANDS - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
*MAP*

La Gomera - Vallehermoso by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VIVEIRO TOWN - LUGO - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Viveiro | Lugo | 2018 by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ODIEL MARSHES - HUELVA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Marismas del Odiel by Jt Brito, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


ÁGUILAS TOWN - REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
*MAP*

Vista Parcial de Aguilas by Jose Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


GUADALMESI BEACH - CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Guadalmesi La Torre by Otero Fotografias, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


DURANGO TOWN - BIZKAIA - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

DURANGUESADO by Roberto Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LAS PALMAS DESERT NATURAL PARK AND COAST - CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
*MAP*

Castell de Miravet. Desert de les Palmes Natural Park (Cabanes) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CULLERA TOWN - VALENCIA - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​
*MAP*

_DSC2030 by Vicente Tos, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Fair haired baby Jesuses at a religious artifacts store - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LA CULEBRA (THE SNAKE) MOUNTAIN RANGE - ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

la sierra de la culebra-zamora by lucas temprano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


EBRO RIVER CANYON - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

El cañón del Ebro by albolm911, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


LAGOON OF CORTIJOS DEL HORNILLO - GRANADA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Cortijos del Hornillo by Edu Madrid Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NOT ONLY GEOGRAPHY LIVES MAN


MONTEAGUDO CASTLE (MURCIA) - REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
*MAP*

Monteagudo castle and Christ Statue. Murcia-Spain. by Toto Olmos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NOT ONLY GEOGRAPHY LIVES MAN


MONTEAGUDO CASTLE (MONTEAGUDO DE LAS VICARÍAS) - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Monteagudo de las Vicarias-Soria by Jose Antonio Vicén, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STREETS, SQUARES, PLACES OF SPAIN


TRAPERÍA STREET (MURCIA) - REGIÓN DE MURCIA​*​
*MAP*

Murcia_Traperia by Antonio Segura Blázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


FAMARA MASSIF - LANZAROTE ISLAND - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
*MAP*

Lanzarote - Im Timanfaya - Montanas del Fuego - 050K/416 by roba66, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


CHINIJO ARCHIPELAGO - CANARY ISLANDS​*​
*MAP*

Archipiélago chinijo by Lanzarote.Isla Fotográfica, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NOT ONLY GEOGRAPHY LIVES MAN


SAN MIGUEL GATE (ALCALÁ DE GUADAIRA) - SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Alcalá de Guadaíra. Arco de San Miguel en la hora azul by Li Taipo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NOT ONLY GEOGRAPHY LIVES MAN


SAN MARTÍN BRIDGE (TOLEDO) - TOLEDO - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
*MAP*

Toledo. Puente de San Martín by Li Taipo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STREETS, SQUARES, PLACES OF SPAIN


PRINCESA SQUARE (VIGO) - PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Vigo Navidad 2015 Galicia by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Ermita de la Pertusa between Aragon and Catalonia:









Flickr, photo by Josep Maria Aragones


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Los Hervideros, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Jameos del Aqua, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Volcanic landscape near el Cuervo at Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Caldera Blanca at Lanzarote:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*LA HIRUELA. MADRID.*








[/url]Hayedo en la Hiruela by Edu, en Flickr[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


VALSAIN FOREST - SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Pinar de pino albar by airojo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GEOGRAPHY OF THE SMALL CONTINENT OF SOUTHWEST EUROPE (SPAIN)


EUME RIVER FOREST - A CORUÑA - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

Fragas do Eume by Alba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NOT ONLY GEOGRAPHY LIVES MAN


SANTA MARÍA CHURCH (ARANDA DE DUERO) - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON​*​
*MAP*

Iglesia de Santa Maria. Aranda de Duero. Spain by santiago sanz romero, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NOT ONLY GEOGRAPHY LIVES MAN


SANTA MARÍA CHURCH (TRUJILLO) - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
*MAP*

Trujillo by Fede Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STREETS, SQUARES, PLACES OF SPAIN


STREET (HARO) - LA RIOJA​*​
*MAP*

Haro, la Rioja. by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Cadiz:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

BENIDORM - ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA​*​

*MAP*

Benidorm by **** SmugMug, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

ARNOIA RIVER, ALLARIZ - OURENSE - GALICIA​*​

*MAP*

Allariz by Raúl AB, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

PEDRAZA VILLAGE - SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON​*​

*MAP*

Pedraza by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

HARBOUR OFFICES - LAREDO - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Glass, concrete and clouds. by Mario Gutiérrez Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Talking about cities, Malaga taken from this location: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@36.7237791,-4.4100074,45a,35y,226.41h,79.08t/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Alicante, taken from this location:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.3491353,-0.4785651,62a,35y,223.13h,77.54t/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

GENERAL TORRIJOS SQUARE - MÁLAGA - ANDALUSIA​*​
*MAP*

Málaga by **** SmugMug, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

SAN FELIPE SQUARE - ZARAGOZA - ARAGÓN​*​
*MAP*

Plaza San Felipe. Zaragoza by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

SEÑORIO DE BÉRTIZ, BÉRTIZ-ARANA - NAVARRE​*​
*MAP*

Parque Natural del Señorío de Bertiz, Navarra by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

JUAN GOYTISOLO SQUARE, REINA SOFIA MUSEUM - MADRID - COMUNIDAD DE MADRID​*​
*MAP*

AMP_2415_1 by Amparo Hervella, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

STREET, PONTEVEDRA - PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA​*​
*MAP*

PONTEVEDREANDO by Esmeralda, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

CUENCA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA​*​
*MAP*

Museo de Ciencias de Castilla - La Mancha. Cuenca., 2017. by Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

PRINCESA STREET - MADRID - COMUNIDAD DE MADRID​*​
*MAP*

El Ocaso. Calle Princesa. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

SAN MARTÍN STREET - LAREDO - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. LAREDO. CALLE SAN MARTÍN by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

TOWN HALL - TORRELAVEGA - CANTABRIA​*​
*MAP*

Ayuntamiento de torrelavega by Rey del viento, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

ARC DE TRIOMF - BARCELONA - CATALONIA​*​
*MAP*

barcelona by Kenny Teo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

ARRIAGA THEATRE - BILBAO - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Teatro ArriagaArriaga Antzokia, Bilbao by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

FROM URGULL MOUNT - DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

Setembre_0430 by Joan, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

STREET, TRUJILLO - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA​*​
*MAP*

Trujillo, Cáceres by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AND NOW ... WE WILL SEE URBAN SPAIN IN ITS BIG CITIES, IN ITS TOWNS AND IN ITS VILLAGES

FISH HARBOUR - DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIAN - BASQUE COUNTRY​*​
*MAP*

San Sebastián by Manuel Delgado Tenorio, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIRAMBEL - TERUEL - ARAGON
*

PUERTA DE ACCESO A MIRAMBEL - by LUIS A. P. WOLGESCHAFFEN, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CÁDIZ - ANDALUSIA
*

Cadiz by Angel Sotomayor Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALTEA - ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
*

(275/18) Altea y la sierra de Bernia by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MÉRIDA - BADAJOZ - EXTREMADURA
*

VIII Emerita Ludica (2017) by Pilar F.G., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN WALL - SALAMANCA - CASTILE AND LEON
*

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VARONA'S TOWER, VILLANAÑE - ARABA/ÁLAVA - BASQUE COUNTRY
*

Torre de los Varona by Iñigo Amuchastegui, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIGHTHOUSE, GATA CAPE - ALMERÍA - ANDALUSIA
*

Cabo de Gata (Pensando seriamente abandonar Flickr) by AS MYSELF, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PENYAGALERA/PEÑAGALERA, BESEIT/BECEITE - TERUEL - ARAGON
*

Panoramica (Teruel) by Salva Ramirez, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bilbilis roman ruins (Zaragoza, Aragón)*

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HONDARRIBIA - GIPUZKOA - BASQUE COUNTRY
*

Spain - Gipuzkoa - Hondarribia by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
*

Castellon. by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYAMONTE - HUELVA - ANDALUSIA
*

AYAMONTE. avda. de Andalucia by Amalia González, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELLEZA INFINITA, CABÁRCENO - CANTABRIA
*

Cantabria infinita by Iñigo Escalante, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Valencia:









Flickr, photo by Juan Tecles


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rooftops of Madrid:









Flickr, photo by Rubén Pérez Eugercios


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAINS IN THE REGION OF LA BUREBA - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON
*

Crossing in Bureba by MACD 3, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA CABRERA MOUNTAIN RANGE - COMUNIDAD DE MADRID
*

Sierra de La Cabrera by Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBUFERA (LAGOON) OF ANNA - VALENCIA - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
*

El Lago de Anna by JAVIER MATOSES, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALQUIVIR RIVER, CORIA DEL RÍO - SEVILLA - ANDALUSIA
*

Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Beget, Province of Gerona, Catalonia:









Flickr, photo by Jorge Franganillo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA LONJA - YECLA - REGIÓN DE MURCIA
*

La Lonja by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAZA MAYOR, SIGÜENZA - GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
*

Sigüenza II by alfonsopereira, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COUNCIL CITY, ÚBEDA - JAÉN - ANDALUSIA
*

Ayuntamiento de Úbeda by Miguel Lorente, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL, SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA - A CORUÑA - GALICIA
*

Santiago de Compostela. Catedral nocturna by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN PABLO CHURCH - VALLADOLID - CASTILE AND LEON
*

Iglesia de San Pablo (Valladolid) by Jose M. Cano, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA TOJA ISLET - PONTEVEDRA - GALICIA
*

(456/18) Puente de la Toja by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRACIOSA ISLAND - LAS PALMAS - CANARY ISLANDS
*

La Graciosa by Ana, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATRIUM, SAN VICENTE CHURCH - ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON
*

Basílica de San Vicente by Silvia Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVER TUS - ALBACETE - CASTILE-LA MANCHA
*

60 Vado de Tus by juanruizmolina, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGURA DE LA SIERRA - JAÉN - ANDALUSIA
*

Segura de la Sierra. (Jaén). by Domingo Camino, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DEMANDA MOUNTAIN RANGE - LA RIOJA
*

wild horses, like a nice dream by *BegoñaCL, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POZO PÍGALO, LUESIA - ZARAGOZA - ARAGON
*

Pozo de Pígalo by Henar Lanchas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAR MENOR SALT LAKE - REGIÓN DE MURCIA
*

Mar Menor by joaquín molina muliterno, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANABRIA LAKE - ZAMORA - CASTILE AND LEON
*

Raios de sol no Lago de Sanabria - Espanha by A J Brandao, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPEJO (MIRROR) LAGOON, MONASTERIO DE PIEDRA - ZARAGOZA - ARAGON
*

Monasterio de Piedra (Lago del Espejo) by Víctor Usieto, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IBONES (LAGOONS) OF ARRIEL - HUESCA - ARAGON
*

Arrieles by arbioi, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The old hospice of Oviedo, today Hotel de la Reconquista:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A landscape of Fuerteventura, Canarias:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABLEWAY OF FUENTE DÉ - CANTABRIA
*

DSC01534 by Joaquin Mir Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORT OF FISHERMAN, FORNELLS - MINORCA ISLAND - BALEARIC ISLANDS

*

(137/18) Puerto de pescadores by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*USGO BEACH, MIENGO - CANTABRIA

*

PLAYA DE USGO by ALEJANDRO DELGADO (Chano38), en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARSHES, ISLA CRISTINA - HUELVA - ANDALUSIA

*

Isla Cristina by leuntje, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PERATALLADA - GIRONA - CATALONIA

*

peratallada by felix costabrava-pals, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, CUELLAR - SEGOVIA - CASTILE AND LEON

*

Cuellar Castillo by mulllrik, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM - ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

*

Benidorm by **** SmugMug, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHURCH OF SAN JUAN BAUTISTA, ARANDA DE DUERO - BURGOS - CASTILE AND LEON

*

Iglesia de San Juan Bautista, Aranda de Duero by Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS YEGUAS LAGOON, SIERRA NEVADA MOUNTAIN RANGE - GRANADA - ANDALUSIA

*

Panorámica Laguna de las Yeguas/Panoramic Lagoon of Yeguas by Jose Maria Luque, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, CARACENA - SORIA - CASTILE AND LEON

*

Caracena 02 by Silvio Pascual, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TETAS (TITS) DE VIANA, VIANA DE MONDEJAR - GUADALAJARA - CASTILE-LA MANCHA

*

las Tetas de Viana y el tendido eléctrico by Tnarik Innael, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONELLS - GIRONA - CATALONIA

*

Boan Pasqua de Pentecosta! by Eternament, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ELX/ELCHE - ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

*

Elche by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBARRACÍN - TERUEL - ARAGON

*

Albarracin, Teruel, España by Rechanfle, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTORO - CÓRDOBA - ANDALUSIA

*

_J4A9001__J4A9002-2 images by RICARA, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLASENCIA - CÁCERES - EXTREMADURA

*

Plasencia by Laura Tomàs Avellana, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LESAKA - NAVARRE

*

Lesaka by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAMPANEIRA - GRANADA - ANDALUSIA

*

La sierra by Ana Villar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREDOS MOUNTAIN RANGE, CANDELEDA - ÁVILA - CASTILE AND LEON

*

Sierra de Gredos by Jesus Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REDONDA (ROUND) PEAK, RESPENDA DE LA PEÑA - PALENCIA - CASTILE AND LEON

*

Respenda de la Peña (Palencia) by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTGÓ MASSIF, MARINA ALTA REGION - ALACANT/ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

*

Montgo by Kim Pedersen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, CATHEDRAL, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Catedral de Burgos (Burgos - Spain) by Angel Alicarte, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, PALEOLITHIC CAVE PAINTINGS, NORTH OF SPAIN

Not available-Cave of Altamira and Paleolithic Cave Art of Northern Spain.2015.Cantabria.Santillana del Mar.Gran Bisonte.Cueva de Altamira by JORDI MTREUS65, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, POBLET MONASTERY, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

spain, monasterio de poblet by Tannis Baker, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORDL HERITAGE, ALCÁZAR AND CATHEDRAL, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA*

*Vista de la Giralda desde el Real Alcázar by RutaCultural.com, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORDL HERITAGE, GAUDI WORKS, BARCELONA, CATALONIA*

*P1100228 by Isabelle BECLIN, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORDL HERITAGE, LLOTJA DE LA SEDA (SILK MARKET), VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

*Lonja de la Seda (Hall of Columns). Valencia by Abariltur, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORDL HERITAGE, MONASTERY OF GUADALUPE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA*

*Monasterio de Guadalupe by Kio LoSa, en Flickr*


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Donostia-San Sebastián, Basque Country


Donostia-San Sebastián by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORDL HERITAGE, MONASTERY OF SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID*

*Monasterio, San Lorenzo del Escorial by Valentín Sánchez Tiemblo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORDL HERITAGE, MONUMENTS OF OVIEDO AND KINGDOM OF ASTURIAS, ASTURIAS*

Santa María del Naranco (Oviedo) 9 by Pepe Chocolate, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, MUDEJAR OF ARAGON, ARAGON*

*Muro de la Parroquieta of the Catedral del Salvador de Zaragoza by ctj71081, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, NATIONAL PARK OF GARAJONAY, LA GOMERA ISLANDS, CANARY ISLANDS*

*&quot;Bosque del Cedro&quot; P.N de Garajonay GOMERA by Carlos González Ximénez, en Flickr*


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Cáceres, Extremadura*


Cáceres, Extremadura. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, FRENCH WAY OF SAINT JAMES AND OTHER ROUTES OF NORTHEN SPAIN*

*Spain - Routes of Santiago de Compostela: Camino Francés and Routes of Northern Spain by Patricia Garrido, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, MÉRIDA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA*

*Teatro romano de Mérida (Extremadura, España, 4-7-2010) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, NATIONAL PARK OF DOÑANA, ANDALUSIA*

*







Doñana by rinconcillo52, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, LAS MÉDULAS, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON*

*1.5. (1) Las Médulas, vanhoja roomalaisten kultakaivoksia by eriqa-, en Flickr*


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Cádiz Cathedral*


Catedral de Cádiz. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, MONASTERIES OF SAN MILLÁN DE YUSO AND SAN MILLÁN DE SUSO, LA RIOJA*

*San Millan de la Cogolla by pepebarambio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA AND MONTE PERDIDO, HUESCA, ARAGON AND FRANCE*

*Espierba, valle de Pineta (Huesca), Pirineo aragonés by JOSE ANGEL SANCHEZ NAVARRO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, ROCK ART OF THE MEDITERRANEAN ARCH*

*Escena de caza by MJSS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, ROMAN WALL, LUGO, GALICIA*

*Muralla romana de Lugo by Carlos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, PALAU DE LA MÚSICA CATALANA AND HOSPITAL DE SANT PAU, BARCELONA, CATALONIA*

*Palau de la Música Catalana by Rossend Gri, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, PREHISTORIC ROCK ART SITES OF SIEGA VERDE, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON AND CÔA VALLEY, PORTUGAL*

*Siega Verde by juancarloshez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, CATALAN ROMAN CHURCHES OF VALL DEL BOÍ, GIRONA, CATALONIA*

*Valle_de_Bohí by Josema Torres Grifol, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, PALMERAL OF ELCHE, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*

*Entre palmeras - Elche by Miguel Castello, en Flickr*


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Catedral-Basílica de Nuestra Señora del Pilar. Zaragoza.*


Catedral-basílica de Nuestra Señora del Pilar de Zaragoza by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, ARCHAEOLOGICAL SITE OF ATAPUERCA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON*

*Atapuerca by felymag, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, CULTURAL LANDSCAPE OF ARANJUEZ, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID*

*Jardín de la Isla de Aranjuez by Enrique Astra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, RENAISSANCE MONUMENTAL ENSEMBLES OF ÚBEDA AND BAEZA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA*

*El Salvador by Ana Villar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, SUSPENSION BRIDGE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY*

*Puente colgante de Vizcaya by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, NATIONAL PARK OF THE TEIDE, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS*

*Parque nacional del teide nocturna by DAVID MESA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, LIGHTHOUSE OF HÉRCULES TOWER, A CORUÑA, GALICIA*

*Torre de Hércules II by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, CULTURAL LANDSCAPE OF TRAMUNTANA MOUNTAIN RANGE, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS*

*Cala Deìa ( Sierra de Tramuntana ) by Toni Oliver, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, CALIPHAL CITY OF MEDINA AZAHARA, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA*

*The City of Brilliance by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, PRIMARY BEECHES OF SPAIN AND OTHER REGIONS OF EUROPE*

*True Gold by Martiruruna, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, MERCURY HERITAGE OF ALMADEN, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (AND IDRIJA, SLOVENIA)*

*Spain - Ciudad Real - Almaden - Mine by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, TORCAL OF ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*

*Amonites by joguero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WORLD HERITAGE, CULTURAL LANDSCAPE OF THE RISCO CAÍDO AND SACRED MOUNTAINS OF GRAN CANARIA, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS*

*Barranco Hondo by stereocallo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONTECESO, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Estuario del rio Anllons by Miguel Navaza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOO DE PIÉLAGOS, CANTABRIA

Boo de Piélagos: by Juan Manuel Garcia Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR MUNDAKA, BIZKAIA, BASQUE CONTRY

Cobertizo y Gaviotas by Aleksu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA RHUNE FROM NAVARRE (La Rhune is a partly Spanish and partly French mountain, but the summit is Spanish. On the French side, a small train ascends to the summit. In the past, when the borders were defined, the French used to take the train to the summit and from there they sent their well-known postcards, which of course carried Spanish stamps).*

La Rhune, Navarra by Eiderphoto - Javier Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TENDEÑERA MOUNTAIN RANGE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Tendeñera by Javier Vecino, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARAN VALLEY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA*

*Camino de Veredera** by xeniussonar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*O BARQUEIRO ESTUARY, LUGO, GALICIA

PASEO POR RIVEIRAS DO SOR by Jesús Fernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIODEPORCOS, IBIAS, ASTURIAS 

Riodeporcos. IBIAS by Germán Yanes, en Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

some mountain in Basque country, Spain
Askatasunaren bila! by Jabi Artaraz, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ordesa canyon, Aragon
Ordesa Canyon [explored] by StarCitizen, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZUMAIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Zumaia-Gipuzkoa by José Monreal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUESTA, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Ruesta by katy thiers, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NURIA VALLEY, GIRONA, CATALONIA

NÚRIA by Yeagov_Cat, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALIAGA, TERUEL, ARAGON

Aliaga (Teruel) by Alberto Cortés, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLLSEROLA MOUNT, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Collserola by guasch_foto_grafic, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PENYAGOLOSA PEAK, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Penyagolosa (12) by La Parreta, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESCORNALBOU, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

escornalbou by H3RD, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PRIEGO, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Vega de Priego by RíoEscabas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBUFERA LAKE, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

L&#x27;Albufera de Valencia by Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCUDIA VALLEY, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Valle de Alcudia by Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ES VEDRÁ ISLET, IBIZA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Es Vedrà by Verónica Carmona, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALEST, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

GUADALEST : LA HISTORIA ESCRITA EN LA ROCA by Antonio Martín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAR MENOR LAKE, CARTAGENA, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Mar Menor ... by Agueda Carrasco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TUS VALLEY, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Arguellite (IX): Valle del río Tus by José Manuel Vega Recio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAZORLA VILLAGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Cazorla by Rom Gostomski, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAYA DE LOS MUERTOS (BEACH OF THE DEAD), GATA CAPE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA*

*Playa de los muertos** by Juan, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

Castor_Game said:


> *TUS VALLEY, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA
> 
> Arguellite (IX): Valle del río Tus by José Manuel Vega Recio, en Flickr*


The mountainous south of the province of Albacete is a real hidden treasure! I was happy to discover it in June 2018 and was impressed by its valleys with huge forests and how green everything looked, taking into account that Albacete is generally associated with the very dry south-east of Spain.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANADA AND SIERRA NEVADA MOUNTAIN RANGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Granada al pie de Sierra Nevada by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARINA, AUTONOMOUS CITY OF MELILLA, NORTH AFRICA, SPAIN

Puerto Deportivo Noray by Jocarlo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AUTONOMOUS CITY OF CEUTA, NORTH AFRICA, SPAIN

Ceuta by Francisco Fernández Rodríguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AXARQUÍA REGION, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

#competa #axarquia #costadelsol #andalucia by Dez Christophe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, GRAN CANARIA, CANARY ISLANDS

_fuerteventura by uli b, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS, 

Ruta de los volcanes. La Palma (6-7-14) by Francisco Curbelo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

Cádiz by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL ROCÍO, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

🇪🇸Ermita de La Virgen de El Rocío,Huelva. by jose Maria Gonzalez Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona:

La Sagrada Família in Barcelona by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GIRALDA, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Sevilla by Fotolico, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

cordoba by António Alfarroba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MÉRIDA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Teatro romano de Mérida (Extremadura, España, 4-7-2010) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JERTE VALLEY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Valle del Jerte by Carlos López Ramírez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CLAVIJO, LA RIOJA

Clavijo by jbejaranofoto, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Burgos and its cathedral:










Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
ARPEA COVE, ORBAIZETA, NAVARRE

Cueva de Arpea by Gonzalo Guerra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
RIBEIRA SACRA REGION, LUGO/OURENSE, GALICIA

Ribeira Sacra by J.A. Diaz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
CANYON OF JÚCAR/XÚQUER RIVER, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Cañón del Júcar by thank you for the venom, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
ESTANY (LAGOON) OF MONESTERO, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Monestero by Josep Maria Aragonés, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
PECES LAGOON, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

DSC_4418F 30x20 by Javier Ballesteros, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
LA GRACIOSA ISLAND, GRAN CANARIA, CANARY ISLANDS

Playa de La Concha y Montaña Clara - La Graciosa by Andreas Weibel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
LOS ÁNGELES VALLEY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Valle de Los Ángeles. Las Hurdes by Jorge Carrasco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
BOQUETE DE ZAFARRAYA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

El Boquete de Zafarraya, marca el limite de provincia entre Málaga y Granada. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
LA SERENA REGION, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA*

*La Serena. Badajoz. Julio 2016.** by francisco muñoz regueira, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
GRANADA'S PLATEAU, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

La Sagra, Altiplano de Granada, Negratín y Nevada. by Amar Halifa Marín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
DRAGONERA ISLET, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Dragonera by Pierre Eyckmans, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
PEÑÓN DE ALHUCEMAS ISLET - NORTH AFRICA

Penon de Alhucemas, Espagne (Spain) by ivan orsini, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
BOUNDARY EL BIERZO, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Balboa (León) by Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
MALVELLIDO RIVER, LAS HURDES REGION, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Malvellido by Pilar Diaz Gomez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
MAGIC FOREST, OURENSE, GALICIA

Corga da Fecha. Lobios. Ourense by RUBEN BERMEJO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
PLAIN, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

λ by RGl, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
MONEGROS DESERT, HUESCA, ARAGON

 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/pacolacasa/]Paco Lacasa, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
NEAR LA GRAYA, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

la graya by m cortes, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INCOGNIZED SPAIN
MADRIGUERA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

00PROVINCIA DE SEGOVIA MADRIGUERA 239 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ROMAN DAM OF PROSERPINA, FIRST CENTURY BEFORE CHRIST, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA (at the time it was the largest reservoir in the Roman Empire)

LA PRESA ROMANA DEL PANTÀ MÉS GRAN DE L'IMPERI by JOAN POVILL, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ROMAN BRIDGE, FIRST CENTURY BEFORE CHRIST / FIRST CENTURY AFTER CHRIST, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

COTI022017_209R_FLK by Valentin Andres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
MOTILLA DEL AZUER, XXII CENTURY BEFORE CHRIST / XII CENTURY BEFORE CHRIST?, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Fortification to defend a bronze age water well)

Motilla del Azuer by Pablo P Alonso, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ALCÁZAR (CASTLE) OF SEGOVIA, XV CENTURY, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (It is known from its origins as a Roman "castrum" and also various configurations over two thousand years, its current appearance was basically shaped in the XV century)

Alcazar by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ROMAN MAUSOLEUMS OF PUERTA GALLEGOS, FIRST CENTURY BEFORE CHRIST, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

MAUSOLEO ROMANO PUERTA GALLEGOS (Córdoba) by E. López, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SANTO DOMINGO CHURCH, XII CENTURY, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Iglesia de Santo Domingo, Soria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
CASTRIL, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Castril (Granada) by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr*


----------



## valeshka (Jan 17, 2018)

Barcelona


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
ALQUÉZAR, HUESCA, ARAGON

Colegiata y Castillo de Santa María (Alquézar, Aragón, España, 31-8-2018) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
CHURCH OF SANTA MARÍA OF PORQUERES, XII CENTURY, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Banyoles_0080 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
REMAINS OF TIERMES, BRONZE AGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Yacimiento de Tiermes (romano/celtíbero) IMG_2927_ps by José Luis, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
AQUEDUCT OF SAN LÁZARO OR RABO DE BUEY, XVI CENTURY, MÉRIDA, EXTREMADURA (Built with the remains of another Roman aqueduct, of which three imposing pillars with two of their arches remain)

Acueducto de San Lázaro - Mérida by JAMG, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ROMAN ARCH OF CABANES, CENTURY II AFTER CHRIST, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

_DSC6293.jpg by Juan Serra Ortiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SAN ANDRES CHURCH, SOTO DE BUREBA, XII CENTURY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

San Andrés , Soto de Bureba by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SEVILLA GATE, CARMONA, III CENTURY BEFORE CHRIST, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA (Originally a Carthaginian fortification from the 3rd century BC, the door was a Roman work from later centuries and later Visigothic, Arab and Christian later buildings)

CARMONA- Puerta de Sevilla. by Enrique Moreno Iglesias, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
VALLDEMOSA, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Valldemosa by Hywell Martinez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
LOS URROS, LIENCRES, CANTABRIA

Los Urros by Chus65, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SANTA MARÍA DE MELQUE, 7th CENTURY, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Santa María de Melque by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
LA MAGDALENA PALACE, TWENTIETH CENTURY, SANTANDER, CANTABRIA

Palacio de la Magdalena by Segundo Real, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SANTA MARÍA DE LOS REALES ALCÁZARES CHURCH, XIII CENTURY, ÚBEDA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA (The church sits on an archaeological ground from the Bronze Age, a sacred place since time immemorial)

Úbeda by Lui G. Marín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
CASTLE, PUEBLA DE ALCOCER, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Puebla de Alcocer 2 by Francisco de Córdoba Lasunción, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
RÍAS BAIXAS, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Visibilidad : buena by Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SAN CLIMENT DE NARGÓ, X CENTURY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA*

Iglesia de San Clemente (Coll de Nargó, Cataluña, España, 11-7-2012) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ROMAN WALL OF OLÈRDOLA, CENTURY II BEFORE CHRIST, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Muralla romana de Olèrdola by 11299883, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
MONASTERY OF SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORAL, CENTURY XVI, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Monasterio, San Lorenzo del Escorial by Valentín Sánchez Tiemblo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
OUR LADY OF THE ASUNCIÓN, CENTURY XVI, ERRENTERIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Herriko Plaza, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción, Errenteria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
TOWN HALL OF BAEZA, CENTURY XVI, BAEZA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Ayuntamiento de Baeza (España) by Antonio Martín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ROYAL PALACE, CENTURY XVIII, SAN ILDEFONSO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

"La Granja" Palace. by ignacio maule, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
GAZELUGATXE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Escaleras hacia San Juan de Gaztelugatxe by Jose Roldan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
CUERVO RIVER SOURCE, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

J.F_20121109_TRAGACETE_4834 by José Fernando Garcia Sanchez, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SANTA MARIA LA BLANCA CHURCH, 12th-14th CENTURY, VILLÁLCAZAR DE SIRGA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Iglesia Santa María la Blanca . by Menta, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
GOLFINES DE ABAJO PALACE, XVI CENTURY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Palacio de Los Golfines by Amelia Prieto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
ILLUSTRATED MEN'S PANTHEON, XIX CENTURY, MADRID

Panteón de Hombres Ilustres. Madrid by Jose Luis L.G., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
PEDRO VELARDE (PORTICADA) SQUARE, TWENTIETH CENTURY, SANTANDER, CANTABRIA (Built after the terrifying fire that destroyed much of the city in 1941)*

Plaza Porticada (Santander) by Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
MAYOR SQUARE, CENTURY XVI, MADRID (The current configuration was built in the late sixteenth and early seventeenth centuries)

Plaza Mayor by night by Francesco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
MAYOR SQUARE, CENTURY XVIII, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON 

Noctuna Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
FUENTE DE PIEDRA LAGOON, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Laguna de " Fuente de Piedra " ( Málaga ) Spain by Francisco José Rubio, en Flickr*


----------



## Proyectos JORVE Reformas (Jun 24, 2020)

buho said:


> *Jadraque (Guadalajara, Castilla la Mancha)*
> 
> Castillo de Jadraque, Guadalajara, España by Caty, en Flickr


Bonita foto


----------



## Proyectos JORVE Reformas (Jun 24, 2020)

Castor_Game said:


> *30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
> MAYOR SQUARE, CENTURY XVIII, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON
> 
> Noctuna Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


Una plaza fantástica


----------



## Proyectos JORVE Reformas (Jun 24, 2020)

Gran plaza y muy agradable para pasear y ver


----------



## Proyectos JORVE Reformas (Jun 24, 2020)

solchante said:


> *Black arquitecture, Guadalajara*
> 
> 
> 
> GUADALAJARA (ESPAÑA)ARQUITECTURA NEGRA UMBRALEJO por druidabruxux, en Flickr


Para visitar


----------



## Proyectos JORVE Reformas (Jun 24, 2020)

Un buen lugar de visita
Proyectos JORVE reformas Guadalajara


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante / Alacant*
Alicante by Olivier Benavides, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
BAZTAN VALLEY AND PYRENEES MOUNTAIN RANGE, NAVARRE

Pirineo desde Gorramendi by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SANTA MARÍA DE LEBEÑA CHURCH, X CENTURY, CANTABRIA

549 - Iglesia Santa María de Lebeña (Cantabria) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
CRISTO DE LA LUZ CHURCH OR MOSQUE BAD AL-MARDUM, X CENTURY, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Mezquita del Cristo de la Luz by Jose Torres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SAN ROMÁN DE MOROSO HERMITAGE, X CENTURY, CANTABRIA

Ermita mozárabe de San Román de Moroso, Bostronizo by ambar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
CONSISTORIAL PALACE, TWENTIETH CENTURY, CARTAGENA, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Palacio Consistorial de Cartagena al anochecer./ Consistorial Palace of Cartagena at dusk (Murcia, Spain). by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
TOWN HALL, CENTURY XVI, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Ayuntamiento de Sevilla by José Luis Vega, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
TOWN HALL, TWENTIETH CENTURY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Ayuntamiento de La Coruña (Galicia, España, 12-6-2019) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
N PORTER COVE, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Menorca - Cala n Porter by Ramiro Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
STUARY OF PASAIA, GIPUZCOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

CAMINO DEL NORTE. RÍA DE PASAJES by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
SAN PABLO CONVENT, CENTURY XVI, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Convento de San Pablo - Cuenca by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
NUEVO BRIDGE, CENTURY XVIII, RONDA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Ronda. Puente Nuevo by Maria José Martín-Gaitero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
PICASSO TOWER (YAMASAKI), TWENTIETH CENTURY, MADRID

Torre Picasso - Madrid by David Pérez Martínez de Ubago, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
CONDE DUQUE HEADQUARTERS, XVIII CENTURY, MADRID

Cuartel del Conde-Duque. Madrid. by Luis Miguel Cordoba Ochoa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
NAVARRA PALACE, XIX CENTURY, PAMPLONA, NAVARRE

Palacio de Navarra, Pamplona by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*30 CENTURIES OF ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN
PALACE OF DÁVALOS, XVI CENTURY, ÚBEDA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Ubeda - Casa de las Torres by Michael Retzer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN
STUARY OF SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA, CANTABRIA

San Vicente de la Barquera III by Alfonso González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

espana by Ilaria Piazza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
BALOUTA, ANCARES REGION, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Balouta by Cristino Torío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
BATUECAS REGION, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Las batuecas by Paula _99, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
SANCTUARY OF URKIOLA, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY (The rainwater that runs off the roof of this sanctuary, the one on the right flows to the Mediterranean and the one on the left to the Atlantic)

Urkiola by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
CUZCURRITA DEL RÍO TIRÓN AND TIRÓN RIVER, LA RIOJA

Callejeando por Cuzcurrita del rio Tirón by Carlos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
PUENTEDEY AND NELA RIVER, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Puentedey by Raul B., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
PONTESAMPAIO, RÍO VERDUGO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

RIO VERDUGO by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
ALMONTE RIVER, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Rio Almonte by ruben dario, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
STREET, MIJAS, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Mijas Málaga. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
STREET, ALBARRACÍN, TERUEL, ARAGON

Albarracin by Jesus Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
SQUARE, CAMBADOS, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Pazo de Fefiñáns, Cambados by Dan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
STREET, PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Calle Angosta, Pedraza by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Pedraza by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
CAMBADOS, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Cambados - Plaza de Fefiñans by Bob Esponja, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
ALBARRACÍN, TERUEL, ARAGON

Albarracin by Salvador Mataix Vañó, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN
MIJAS, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Mijas by Sandra Valera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
TRIUNFO GARDENS, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

216. Jardines del Triunfo. Granada. by emijus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
VÁZQUEZ DE MOLINA SQUARE, ÚBEDA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Ubeda square (1) by Paco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
HÉRCULES TOWER, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Torre de Hércules by Diego Campos Criado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
SAN CRISTOBAL DE LA LAGUNA, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

La Laguna nocturna by Carlos Peláez Miranda, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN
TRIUNFO GARDENS, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

DAV_7410 Jardines del Triunfo al fondo el antiguo Hospital Real by David Barrio López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RENEGÀ COVES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Tú siempre estás allí by Manu PDA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COMBARRO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Reflejos en la ría de Pontevedra by juanmzgz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PILOTUERTO LAKE, ASTURIAS

Reflections in the Swamp by Guillermo Méndez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALDERA DE TABURIENTE, LA PALMA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Caldera de Taburiente. by Carlos Arriero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAJAR, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Desde la Peña de Arias Montano by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

_fuerteventura by uli b, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GIPUZKOA PROVINCE, BASQUE COUNTRY

Guipuzcoa by Ana Diaz Juantorena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHAFARINAS ISLANDS, NORTH AFRICA, SPAIN (FROM CONGRESO ISLAND)

El Iris en Chafarinas by Epicuro14, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENQUERENCIA DE LA SERENA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Benquerencia de La Serena, Badajoz, Extremadura, España. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CADAQUÉS, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Empordà_0516 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, JADRAQUE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Jadraque, desde el pueblo by Julian Ocón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MERINDADES, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

BURGOS, PAISAJE DE LAS MERINDADES by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALEST VALLEY, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

(446/17) El color esmeralda by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR RASCAFRÍA, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

The way to the waterfall 3 by Rubén GB, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BUBÁL RESERVOIR AND DAM, HUESCA, ARAGON

DAV_4249L Pantano de Bubal by David Barrio López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLEY OF TERA RIVER, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

VALLE DEL RÍO TERA by Segundo Sánchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA HERRADURA, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Spain - Granada - Almuñecar view from La Herradura by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUTADELLA, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

DSCF2891vvv by victoriano fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÍO LOBOS CANYON, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Cañon Rio Lobos by Adelaida Morales, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIURANA, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Siurana by Toni Lluch, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑÓN DE VÉLEZ DE LA GOMERA, NORTH AFRICA, SPAIN (TOMBOL ANNEX TO THE MOROCCO COAST)

Maroc - Le Penyon de Velez de la Gomera by claude garrigues, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERRO DEL HIERRO (IRON HILL), SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Cerro del Hierro. by Jesús Cabanillas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LITUEROS FALL, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

cascada de Los Litueros by Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GIANT GEODA OF PULPÍ, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Geoda gigante. Vicky entrando. Mina Rica; Pilar de Jaravía. Pulpí. España by Santiago Cordero Guerrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONSUEGRA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Consuegra by Kurt Martin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JAVIER CASTLE, NAVARRE

Castillo de Javier.Navarra by jose maria Hita, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PELEGRINA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Pelegrina by Luis Rosado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTERREI CASTLE, VERÍN, OURENSE, GALICIA

Castillo de Monterrey 18 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS BUILDING?

Bella tarde by Israel De Alba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Right, it is the Guggenheim museum in Bilbao

AND THESE JUICY FIELDS, DON'T YOU REALLY KNOW WHERE THEY ARE?

Mira qué bella se ve by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Normal, it is difficult to know that they are next to Urueña, a lost place in the middle ages

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE THIS FINE ARTS MUSEUM IS FOUND?

Museo de Bellas Artes by Richard, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Unless of the city, it is difficult to know that this museum is in Vitoria

THE PHOTOGRAPHER SAYS IT'S A POETIC STREET, SOMEONE KNOW WHAT CITY IT IS IN?

Poetic street by Manu Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The poetic street is in Cuenca, a Spanish world heritage city

DOES ANYONE KNOW THAT THE AREA CALLED ELS PORTS IN WHICH CATALAN PROVINCE IS LOCATED? ALSO IN AN ARAGONESE PROVINCE AND IN A VALENCIAN PROVINCE

Els Ports by Sílvia Martín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Catalan part of Els Ports is in the province of Tarragona

DOES ANYONE KNOW IN WHICH SPANISH PROVINCE THIS WILD REGION CALLED LAS BATUECAS IS FOUND?

Las Batuecas by Luis Miguel Sebastián, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Batuecas region is in the province of Salamanca

WOULD SOMEONE KNOW IN WHICH SPANISH COMMUNITY THE REGION KNOWN AS LA LLANADA IS FOUND

En capas by DRGfoto01, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Llanada is located in the Basque country

FROM THE GEOLOGICAL FORMATIONS ... SOMEONE COULD INDICATE WHICH SPANISH PROVINCE WE CONTEMPLATE?
*
*Peña rueba desde el barranco de la mota** by Carlos M. M., en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, judging from the rocks, it appears to be the Province of Huesca where we may find similar formations like Salto de Roldan, Mallos de Riglos, Mallos de Aguero.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Well, judging from the rocks, it appears to be the Province of Huesca where we may find similar formations like Salto de Roldan, Mallos de Riglos, Mallos de Aguero.


Certainly, Viva_Bulgaria, is the Spanish province of Huesca with its unmistakable rock formations ... It is normal that you are the one who knows it, given your great knowledge of my country. Thank you


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*As Viva_Bulgaria has said, it is the province of Huesca, in Aragon

NOW WE SEE THIS BEAUTIFUL WATERFALL, SOMEONE COULD SAY WHAT IS ITS NAME?, OR BETTER (AND EASIER) IN WHICH SPANISH PROVINCE IT IS LOCATED?

España desconocida by Almudena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*It is the waterfall called El Peñón, in the province of Burgos

ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SPANISH CASTLES, DOES ANYONE KNOW IN WHICH LOCATION IS IT?

Vacances_5645 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Macarelleta, Menorca - Balearic Islands*

MENORCA by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Illa Pancha, Lugo*

Isla Pancha by Jorge Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UCERO CASTLE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Rayos en el Castillo de Ucero. by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAYA CASTLE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de Raya. Soria. IMG_7662_ps_2 by José Luis, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTUENGA CASTLE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Montuenga,Soria by ruben dario, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OSMA CASTLE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de OSMA - BURGO DE OSMA - Soria by ll.lloren, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OCIO CASTLE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Castillo de Ocio by arturo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MENDOZA CASTLE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

MENDOZA (ÁLAVA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARTIODA CASTLE, ARABA/ALAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Tower in the fog by DRGfoto01, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VARONA CASTLE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE CONTRY

Torre de los Varona (18) by castillos del olvido, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castrovite, Pontevedra*

Castrovite by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boqueixon, Pontevedra*

Untitled by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sacro Peak, Pontevedra

Pico Sacro by Noel Feans, on Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COMARES CASTLE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Castillo de Comares. Malaga. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÁLORA CASTLE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

ÁLORA (MÁLAGA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANTEQUERA CASTLE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Alcazaba.antequera by jose maria Hita, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOHAIL CASTLE (FUENGIROLA), MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Castillo Sohail - Fuengirola by LUIS ANGEL PARDO, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Xenso - Pontevedra*

Panorama-SanXenxo-22-07-2020-4 by Angel Marin Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gastelugatxe - Biscay*

Gaztelugatxe by LaR0b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almuñécar, Granada*

Almuñécar_03436 by Wayloncash, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
CHARCO DE LOS CLICOS, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

charco de los clicos 2 by Daniele Melchiorre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
MOUNTAIN OF SALT, CARDONA, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Mina de sal - Cardona by Jose Miguel, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yera, Cantabria*

La ermita y la niebla by pimontes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capdepera, Balearic Islands*

Early Wake Up @ Far de Capdepera, Mallorca, Spain by Avisekh Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Es Pontas, Balearic Islands*

Es Pontas @ Mallorca, Spain by Avisekh Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mundaka, Biscay *

Mundaka, Spain by Megan David 5, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanuza, Huesca*

Lanuza by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anayet peak, Huesca*

Ibón inferior de Anayet (2.233 m) by Mikel Rmx, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
TABERNAS DESERT, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Tabernas desert by Diego Gomez Gabaldon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
LAS TUERCES AREA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

LAS TUERCES - Aguilar de Campóo. by canduela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
GARAJONAY FOREST, LA GOMERA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Garajonay forest by Pierre Lienhart, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
PONTÓN DE LA OLIVA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Las Cárcavas, Pontón de la Oliva by Antonio muñoz, en Flickr
*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muxia, A Coruna*

Muxía II by Xulio Barreiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oseira Monastery, Ourense*

Oseira Monestary, Galicia by Sarah Wildman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val do Ulla, Vedra - A Coruna*

Val do Ulla by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lastres, Asturias*

Lastres, Asturias by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
EL TORCAL, ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

El Torcal by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
RIOTINTO MINES, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Mina de Ríotinto by PEDRO TERRADES, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
TIMANFAYA, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Timanfaya by Laura Agathe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - UNUSUAL FACE
PINK LAGOON (SALT LAGOON), TORREVIEJA, ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

_SEN8804-H by Sento Murcia, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ancares, Lugo-Leon*

Ancares, León. by Ana Basis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burbia, Leon*

el final de un camino --- the end of a road by Loreto Cantero, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "A" > ANDALUSIA
GRANADA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA

Andalucia by Horse Trekking, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "A" > THE ANDÉVALO
THE ANDÉVALO REGION, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

El Andévalo by Guillermo Duclos Bautista, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "A" > CITY OF ARUCAS
ARUCAS, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Arucas by Yolanda Hernández Socorro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "A" > ATOCHA RAILWAY STATION
PUERTA DE ATOCHA STATION, MADRID

atocha ave by Tony Gálvez, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villaalonso castle, Zamora*

In Earth as it is in Heaven. by The North West Of Nowhere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ria de Vigo view from Peneda hill, Pontevedra*

Ría de Vigo by Pedro Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moaña , Pontevedra*

_DSC0023 by Manuel Castro Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabana de Bergantiños, A Coruña *

Esteiro do Anllons by Xulio Barreiro, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "B" > SANCTUARY OF BEGOÑA
NUESTRA SEÑORA DE BEGOÑA SANCTUARY, BILBAO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Santuario de Nuestra Señora de Begoña, Bilbao by Dan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "B" > BARRACHINA RAVINE
RAMBLAS DE BARRACHINA, TERUEL, ARAGON

Ataredecer by JM ALCON, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "B" > BENAOJÁN CASTLE
BENAOJÁN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Paisaje en Benaoján(Málaga) Ruta Río Guadiaro. by lameato feliz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "B" > BECERRIL DE CAMPOS VILLAGE
CHURCH OF SANTA EUGENIA, BECERRIL DE CAMPOS, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Becerril de Campos 07 by José María Andrés, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buitrago de Lozoya, Madrid*

Buitrago De Lozoya by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de la Morcuera, Madrid*

Morcuera by Daniel DA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbas valley, Leon*

Valle de Arbás-Embalse de Casares by Miguel Angel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mataviejas Canyon, Burgos*

Cañón del Río Mataviejas by Raúl Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Caldelas, Ourense*

Galicia765 by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lariño, A Coruña*

Playa de Lariño by Rafa Gallegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo de Silos, Burgos*

SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS by T.Miravalles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brañas Verdes, A Coruña*

Thirteen by The North West Of Nowhere, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "C" > CÁDIZ CITY
CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Cadiz by Herxemer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "C" > CANYON
CAÑÓN DE AÑISCLO, HUESCA, ARAGON

Cañon de Añisclo by 40denoviembre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "C" > COVADONGA
CAVE AND SANCTUARY OF COVADONGA, ASTURIAS

Covadonga by Uxio Rivas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "C" > CAPE
CAPE FORMENTOR, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARC ISLANS

Al extremo de la isla. Cap de Formentor by Fabián Tomasoni, en Flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñafiel.castle, Valladolid*

Castillo de Peñafiel. by Roberto_48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Peter church, Valladolid*

Iglesia de San Pablo . by Menta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sil river, Ourense*

Down the river by The North West Of Nowhere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracena, Soria*

Caracena (Soria) 2 (1500x1125) by Fernando López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atienza, Guadalajara*

Atienza polarizada by alfonsopereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saucelle, Salamanca*

duero al pasar la presa de saucelle by KAMO KAMOEIRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Es Vedra island, Balearic Island*

Eivissa 00330 by Sebas Adrover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala de Angels, Tarragona*

Miami Playa, Cala dels Angels. by Julian Ocón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La rua, Lerida*

La Rua by rauxa i seny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hortoneda, Lerida*

Hortoneda 1 by Xevi V, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "D" > DENIA BEACH
DENIA, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Monte Mongó by Nati Almao, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "D" > DAROCA VILLAGE
DAROCA, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Puerta Baja by Eloy Gonzalo García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "D" > DOÑANA
NATIONAL PARK OF DOÑANA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

D O Ñ A N A // “Wild Life” #doñana #doñanawildlife by Francisco Romero Caceres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "D" > DEIA VILLAGE
DEIA, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Deia by Lyn Rees, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "E" > THE ESCORIAL MONASTERY
SAN LORENZO DE EL ESCORIAL, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

San Lorenzo de El Escorial Monastery by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "E" > LA ESCANDALERA SQUARE
OVIEDO, ASTURIAS

OVIEDO NOCHE / Plaza de la Escandalera y Edificio Santa Lucia (23/09/2013) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "E" > ESTACA DE BARES CAPE
MAÑÓN, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Furia de mares/Estaca de bares by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "E" > ESTELLA/LIZARRA CITY
ESTELLA, NAVARRE

estella by rob willemsen, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "F" > FELANITX
PORTO COLOM (FELANITX), MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Porto Colom ( Felanitx ) La Magia de la Luz (XVI) / The Magic of Light (XVI) by Toni Oliver, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "F" > FERROL CITY
EL FERROL, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Ferrol by Doeixo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "F" > FAMARA BEACH AND MOUNTAIN
TEGUISE, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Famara by tinache, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "F" > FRÍAS VILLAGE
FRÍAS, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Frias. Burgos. by Mackedwars, en Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Threatening clouds over Consuegra in Castile-La Mancha, Spain by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Ciutadella Est Port, Menorca, Balearics by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Plaça de Quadrado in Palma by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Sevilla, view from the rooftop terrace of the Hotel Casas de la Juderia:










Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Plaza de Constitucion, Alcudia, Mallorca:










Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "G" > GANDÍA CITY
GANDÍA, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Gandia nocturna by Manel Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "G" > GIRONA CITY
GIRONA, CATALONIA

Girona by Stephen Downes, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "G" > GUADALAJARA CITY
INFANTADO PALACE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

6_DSF0647-Editar by Gustavo Berjano Lobo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "G" > GURUGÚ MOUNT
AUTOMOUS CITY OF MELILLA, NORTH AFRICA, SPAIN

NIEVE SOBRE EL GURUGÚ by McKeter Melilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Fuenterrabía, Pais Vasco:









Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "H" > HUESCA PROVINCE
ORDESA VALLEY, HUESCA, ARAGON

Valle de Ordesa. by Fernando Sánchez A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "H" > NEAR HUERCAL OVERA 
HUERCAL OVERA, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Diego María Benedicto Cerezuela by Diego María Benedicto Cerezuela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "M" > MAÓ/MAHÓN CITY
MAÓ/MAHÓN, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Mahón by Eloisa Ozonas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "M" > MÁLAGA CITY
MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Malaga by barnyz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "N" > NAVAL MUSEUM OF MADRID
MADRID, COMUNITY OF MADRID

Naval museum, Madrid by the last don, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "N" > NAVARRE
LUMBIER, NAVARRE

Lumbier (Navarra) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "N" > NAVAL VILLAGE
NAVAL, HUESCA, ARAGON

Naval (Huesca) by 11299883, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "N" > NAVA DEL REY VILLAGE
NAVA DEL REY, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Pregón Semana Santa Nava del Rey by Iglesia en Valladolid, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "Ñ" CONTAINED IN THE WORD > AÑORGA NEIGHBORHOOD
DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

085 Añorga, Donostia by Ondare Lagunak, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "Ñ" > THE ÑORA BEACH
VILLAVICIOSA AND GIJÓN, ASTURIAS

Playa de la Ñora by Ángela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "Ñ" CONTAINED IN THE WORD > CATHEDRAL OF LOGROÑO
LOGROÑO, LA RIOJA

Logroño by Simon Aughton, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "Ñ" CONTAINED IN THE WORD > BOLTAÑA VILLAGE
BOLTAÑA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Boltaña by Xavier Marsal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "O" > OVIEDO CITY
OVIEDO/UVIÉU, ASTURIAS

Oviedo by Manuel García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "O" > ORDESA NATIONAL PARK
ORDESA-MONTE PERDIDO NATIONAL PARK, HUESCA, ARAGON

Ordesa by CSFotografía, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "O" > ORDUÑA VILLAGE
URDUÑA/ORDUÑA, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

santuario ntra sra de la antigua by jose ramon albizua, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "O" > NEAR ÓLVEGA VILLAGE
ÓLVEGA, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Road to Moncayo by David Rodriguez Martin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "P" > PALENCIA PROVINCE
ESPIGÜETE MOUNT, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Espigüete by Adrian Vazque Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "P" > NEAR PEDRAFITA DO COUREL VILLAGE
PEDRAFITA DO COUREL, LUGO, GALICIA

O Caurel, ascenso a O Faro by Roteiros Galegos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "P" > PEDREÑA VILLAGE
PEDREÑA, MARINA DE CUYEDO, CANTABRIA

Pedreña by Abilio Aragon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "P" > PEDRAZA VILLAGE
PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Vista panorámica de Pedraza by wircky, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "Q" > QUESADA VILLAGE
QUESADA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Quesada (Jaen) by siderius, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WITH THE LETTER "Q" > QUINTANILLA DEL AGUA VILLAGE
QUINTANILLA DEL AGUA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

quintanilla del agua, burgos, 2014 by javier carlos garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
SANTA MARIA DE HUERTA MONASTERY, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Monasterio de Santa María de Huerta by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
ORTIGUEIRA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Galicia y el mar by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
ZAMARIÁIN VIEWPOINT, GARAIOA, NAVARRE

Mirador de Zamariáin, Navarra, España by Juan Carlos Aristu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAND, SEA OR AIR?
SEA! - LOS CAÑOS DE MECA, BARBATE, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Los Caños de Meca (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
TRUJILLO, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

extremadura by Fiona Dodsworth, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
WESTERN COAST OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (With views of Gibraltar and the mountains of Morocco)

COSTA OCCIDENTAL DE MÁLAGA by Francisco Javier Diaz Burgos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
ERLO VIEWPOINT, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

El vigilante de las alturas by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAND, SEA OR AIR?
AIR! - LOS MUERTOS (THE DEAD) BEACH, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Playa de los muertos by Zu Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
TIEDRA, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

CAMPOS DE LAVANDA EN TIEDRA by Antonio Martín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
COAST, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Costa, Gran Canaria by Allard Schager, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
ORDESA VIEWPOINTS, HUESCA, ARAGON

Miradores de Ordesa by Ricard Sánchez Gadea, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAND, SEA OR AIR?
LAND! - NEAR GRISALEÑA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Un no parar... by ililo23, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
LA RIOJA

tierra de vides by Emilio Gabriel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
A CORUÑA, GALICIA

La Coruña, Galicia, España. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
HOTEL RIU VIEWPOINT, MADRID

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
SEA! - GALDANA COVE, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Blue Mediterranean Sea. by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
MÁGINA MOUNTAIN RANGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Sierra Magina by Rom Gostomski, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
BENIDORM, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Benidorm, Spain by Víctor X.S., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
VIEWPOINT ON LA HERMIDA GORGE, CANTABRIA *

Desfiladero de la Hermida. by J.A. Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN, LAND, SEA AND AIR
AIR! - VIEWPOINT FRONT ALBANCHEZ DE MÁGINA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Sierra Mágina, Jaén. by Francisco Romero, en Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Picos de Europa in northern Spain by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ronda:

Ronda, Andalucia by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REMAINS OF CASTLE, CAUDILLA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Caudilla - Toledo by JAMG, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAGE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Yellow by Iñaki, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DEL JUCAR, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

... “El pueblo no debería temer a sus gobernantes, son los gobernantes los que deberían de temer al pueblo.” HUGO WEAVING ... by Francisco Marin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA MUSSARA, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

La Mussara by Jordi Muñoz Quiñones, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR FATAGA VILLAGE, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Fataga by Flemming Kjemtrup Sørensen, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NÍJAR, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

níjar 2 by Juan Carlos Garcia Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEDOÑA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Bedoña by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASILLAS VILLAGE, TIETAR VALLEY, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

(135/16) Casillas en el Valle del Tietar by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BLANCA VILLAGE, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Blanca. Murcia by Lola, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROYO-ODREA VILLAGE, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Rollo-Odrea ( Albacete ) by Marcelo Reche, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FERMOSELLE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Lugar de frontera by Luis Miguel Sebastián, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AGÜERO VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Aguero-pueblo_Huesca by Carlos Perulan Esteban, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IZNAJAR VILLAGE, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Iznajar(Córdoba) by José vargas., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ELANTXOBE VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Desde arriba by Manu B 81, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PENÁGUILA, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Penaguila by Robby25, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAXÓ VILLAGE, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

(095/16) Raxó - Pontevedra by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PISUERGA RIVER, NEAR DUEÑAS, PALENCIA, CASTILLE AND LEON

Aguas del Pisuerga by ÁNGEL, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JÚCAR RIVER, NEAR TOLOSA, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Tolosa Alcalá del Júcar by Gabriel González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERDUGO RIVER, NEAR PONTE SAMPAIO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Río Verdugo by Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DUERO RIVER, ZAMORA, CASTILE END LEON

Puente de Piedra sobre el río Duero by Sergio Pérez Algaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABRIEL RIVER, NEAR COFRENTES, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Castillo de Cofrentes by Jose Ramón García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIÑO RIVER, TUI, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA ... AND PORTUGAL

Rio Miño by Nane, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOGUERA RIBAGORZANA RIVER, HUESCA, ARAGON & LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Río Noguera Ribagorzana by Teresa Esteban, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARGA RIVER, EUGI, NAVARRE

Eugi: a orillas del pantano by Asun Idoate, en Flickr.*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ONYAR RIVER, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Gerona by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAGÓN RIVER, MELERO MEANDER, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA AND SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Meandro del Melero... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADARRANQUE RIVER, SOTOGRANDE, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Sotogrande by Camus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADIANA RIVER, SANLÚCAR DE GUADIANA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA AND PORTUGAL

El Guadiana aparece by koldo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DURATÓN RIVER, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

The Hermitage of San Frutos and the Duraton River ....., La Ermita de San Frutos y el Rio Duraton..... by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> *GUADIANA RIVER, SAN LUCAS DE GUADIANA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA AND PORTUGAL
> 
> El Guadiana aparece by koldo, en Flickr*


No es un santo ... Sanlúcar todo junto.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARRIÓN RIVER, NEAR TRIOLLO, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Montaña palentina, río carrión by José María Calpena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

aby_since82 said:


> No es un santo ... Sanlúcar todo junto.


Tienes razón, se me fue la olla, o el santo al cielo, como prefieras, al escribir 🥴


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TIETAR RIVER, PROVINCE OF ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Tietar by Txema, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CINCA RIVER, NEAR AÍNSA, HUESCA, ARAGON (from Peña Montañesa peak)

Peña Montañesa 1 by Xevi V, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EBRO/EBRE RIVER UNDER THE BRIDGE OF LO PASSADOR, DELTEBRE, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Lo passador by Josep Mª Pascual, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGURA RIVER, NEAR CASICAS DEL RÍO SEGURA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Anchuricas al amanecer by Jose Ricardo Alarcon Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIAZA RIVER, PROVINCIA DE SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Hoces del Riaza by Dan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORMES RIVER, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Rio Tormes by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WALL, LUGO, GALICIA

Lugo by Fernando García Redondo, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

Duero river in Zamora at sunset


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*ESPIGÜETE PEAK (2450 m) / NORTHERN PALENCIA / CASTILE & LEÓN







*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*VILLENA (Alicante)
Castillo de la Atalaya - Villena - vista nocturna by salvador murcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR ALGODONALES VILLAGE, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

1 DSCN0431 "Sendero Los Nacimientos" La Muela de Algodonales (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUCHILLÓN PEAK, CANTABRIA AND PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Cuchillón desde 3 MAres. by Adrian Vazque Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTES DE VALDUEZA, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Valdueza. by Photo Jope, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TUS VALLEY, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Tús by Francisco Javier Zafra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BALBOA'S CASTLE, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Balboa (León) by Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PECHÓN, CANTABRIA

Playa de Pechón. Cantabria. by Mackedwars, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHARCO AZUL, LA PALMA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Charco Azul - La Palma / Canary Islands by Vajaj, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PATONES DE ARRIBA VILLAGE, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Escaleras llenas de naturaleza by Silvia Photography, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TESTOS COVE, ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

(417/18) Cala dels Testos by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*O BARQUEIRO, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Galicia, España. O Barqueiro. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR CUEVA DE ÁGREDA, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

La llanura, desde la altura by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Tales from the Past || Cuentos del Pasado (La Alhambra, Mirador de San Miguel Alto; Granada. Andalucía) by Chano Sánchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DUNES OF OYAMBRE (WITH SNOW), CANTABRIA

Dunas de Oyambre by isidro canoniga, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GARDEN BOTANIC OF MAR I MURTRA, BLANES, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Esperó de Santa Anna by 11299883, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGE OVER THE TRUCHAS RIVER (WITH TRAIN), ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Tren Alvia Ferrol-Madrid por el viaducto del río Truchas by Marcos Maté, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TAGANANA, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Taganana. Tenerife. Canary Islands. Spain by Zu Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARCHAEOLOGICAL SITE OF TIERMES, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Yacimiento de Tiermes (Castilla y León, España, 8-12-2019) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VISIGOTIC CITY OF RECÓPOLIS, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Primera luna de otoño by Luis Rosado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN CITY OF SEGÓBRIGA, CUECA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Segóbriga by Jorge Molina Romo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN ILDEFONSO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Las últimas nieves by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOBÍA, LA RIOJA

_DSC6270 - Peña de Tobía (La Rioja) by Enrique Maestro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DURANGUESADO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Durangaldeko mendiak by Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIFALLIM, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

20170214 by Jose Juan Miranzo, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*MADRID. VIEW FROM THE TOP OF THE ALMUDENA CATHEDRAL TO THE SOUTH-WEST.
Basically showing the popular, working-class district of Carabanchel and the huge Casa de Campo forestal park on the right.







*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORO BEACH, LLANES, ASTURIAS

2000-79-PLAYA DE TORÓ -LLANES - ASTURIAS - by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*USGO BEACH, MIENGO, CANTABRIA

Playa de Usgo. Miengo (Cantabria) by Paula, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA CALETA BEACH, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Un balneario con sabor a mar - A spa with a taste of the Sea by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALA ROMANA BEACH, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Talgo en Cala Romana. by Didac Vázquez Herrera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESTANY (LAGOON) OF LLEBRETA, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Aguas que tranquilas van by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ERCINA LAGOON, COVADONGA, ASTURIAS

Lago Ercina Asturias by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BABIA LAGOON, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Lago de Babia, León. España by Ana Basis, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IBON (LAGOON) OF BAÑOS, PANTICOSA, HUESCA, ARAGÓN

Balneario de Panticosa (Aragón, España, 13-10-2018) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLA SQUARE, MADRID

Plaza de la Villa by Carlos Perez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA SQUARE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Plaza en Sevilla. by Edorta Kartiber, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARÍA PITA SQUARE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

City Hall, Praza de Maria Pita, A Coruña, Spain by Manuel ROMARIS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR SQUARE, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Noctuna Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DON FEDERICO MOLLUA SQUARE, BILBAO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Palacio Chavarri en Bilbao by jose angel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR DE SANTA ANA SQUARE, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS

Plaza Mayor de Santa Ana by Casey H, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR SQUARE, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

the cathedral by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZOCODOVER SQUARE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Plaza de Zocodover. Toledo. España. by José Antonio Navarro Navarro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTILLO/GAZTELU SQUARE, PAMPLONA, NAVARRE

Plaza del Castillo: Pamplona (Navarra) by Juan M. Cabo del Viejo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR SQUARE, SIGÜENZA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Plaza Mayor de Sigüenza by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZORRILLA SQUARE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Academia de Caballería, Valladolid | Cavalry school, Spain by Borja Irastorza Martínez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR SQUARE, CHINCHÓN, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Plaza de Chinchón | Madrid by Javier León (Fx), en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*PALLOZA IN BALOUTA, LEON PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON*
PALLOZAS ARE SIMPLE TRADITIONAL RURAL BUILDINGS OF CELTIC ORIGIN
WITH A MASSIVE ROUND STONE WALL AND ROOFS MADE OF RYE STEMS
FREQUENT IN NORTH-WESTERN SPAIN: GALICIA, ASTURIAS, LEÓN


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA SQUARE, ARANDA DE DUERO, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Iglesia de Santa María en Aranda de Duero by Rafa G. Recuero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA CATALINA SQUARE, CARTAGEN, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Palacio Consistorial de Cartagena al anochecer./ Consistorial Palace of Cartagena at dusk (Murcia, Spain). by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYUNTAMIENTO SQUARE, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

VALENCIA. PLAZA DEL AYUNTAMIENTO. by FRANCO600D, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BUEN PASTOR SQUARE, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN, BASQUE COUNTRY

San Sebastián / Donostia by Tony Gálvez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM ANGLIRU PASS (1570 MSNM), QUIRÓS, ASTURIAS

Vistas desde el Angliru by Carlos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPERONA PASS (1597 MSNM), SABERO, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEÓN

Amanecer en La Camperona (León) by Alejandro GS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAZORES PASS (1040 MSNM), LOJA, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

En los Alazores.Granada. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOLOBAR PASS (1840 MSNM), BRAÑOSERA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Nevero by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENTE DEL CHIVO PASS (1.992 MSNM), POLACIONES, CANTABRIA

8Q0A7953 by Luis A. López, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONREPÓS PASS (1282 MSNM), ARGUIS, HUESCA, ARAGÓN

Un mar de nubes en el puerto de Monrepós (Huesca) Al fondo, los Pirineos by Carmen Taulés, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALAR ALTO PASS (2168 MSNM), SERÓN, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Observatorio Calar Alto by __Felipe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HAZA DEL LINO PASS (1280 MSNM), POLOPOS, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

P1190173 by Kiersten Rowland, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COLLADO DE SOMAHOZ PASS (1220 MSNM), POBLACIÓN DE SUSO, CANTABRIA

Collado de Somahoz by Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA RAGUA PASS (2041 MSNM), BAYÁRCAL, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Puerto La Ragua (Granada) by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALTO DEL MONCAYO (1565 MSNM) VERA DEL MONCAYO, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Desde lo alto del Moncayo by Jose Manuel priede priede, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS PEDRIZAS PASS (780 MSNM), ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Visitando las obras de la Autopista de Las Pedrizas by María Gámez Gámez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OPAKUA PASS (1020 MSNM), AGURAIN/SALVATIERRA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Opakua by Josetxu Silgo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAVACERRADA PASS (1858 MSNM), CERCEDILLA, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID (Here you can only see the Madrid part)

Asomado al puerto by Sergio Pérez Algaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUNADA PASS (1350 MSNM), SAN ROQUE DE RIOMIERA, CANTABRIA (Here you can only see the Cantabrian part)

Lunada by Adrian Vazque Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA MORA PASS (1380 MSNM), HUÉTOR SANTILLÁN, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Scalextric II by Manu Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN GLORIO PASS (1609 MSNM). VEGA DE LIÉBANA, CANTABRIA

Puerto de San Glorio by José Angel C, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MORCUERA PASS (1796 MSNM), MIRAFLORES DE LA SIERRA, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Puerto de la Morcuera by Alceo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HONDURAS PASS (1433 MSNM) HERVÁS, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Puerto de Honduras 071016-7928 by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEJOS PASS (1900 MSNM), TUDANCA, CANTABRIA

Fuera del Mundo. / Outside the World. / Fuori dal Mondo. by O.M.A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LUARCA CEMETERY, LUARCA, ASTURIAS

Cementerio de Luarca by francisco muñoz regueira, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAVENDER FIELDS, BRIHUEGA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Campos de Lavanda by Azucena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL TRANCO LAKE, HORNOS, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

El Tranco by Fernando Medina, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*O COUREL REGION, LUGO, GALICIA

Courel: a memoria de Galicia by Xoan Piñón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL PARK OF CABAÑEROS, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

P. N. Cabañeros (Ciudad Real) by Fernando Martin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA FLORIDA LAKE, TINEO, ASTURIAS

Reflections in the Swamp by Guillermo Méndez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARSHLANDS, ISLA CRISTINA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

ISLA CRISTINA : PUNTA DEL CAIMAN by Antonio Martín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL RASO LAGOONS, VELILLA DE SAN ANTONIO, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Laguna del Raso Velilla de San Antonio by JUAN IGNACIO MENESES GARCIA, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*DUERO RIVER, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
GREAT AUTUMN COLOURS OF POPLAR, ALDER AND WILLOW TREES ALONG THE RIVER


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*GORGE OF THE MIJARES RIVER, MONTANEJOS, CASTELLÓN PROVINCE, REGION OF VALENCIA*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - SANTILLANA DEL MAR, CANTABRIA

Santillana del Mar by Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Pedraza by Martí Vicente, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - TRUJILLO, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Trujillo by Françoise M., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PONFERRADA, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Ponferrada by Vagorna Avilés. Asturias. España., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Fuente del Rey de Priego de Córdoba by Cristóbal Aguilera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - POTES, CANTABRIA

Cantabria - Potes by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - OLMEDO, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Olmedo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Una noche de Enero. Caravaca de la Cruz by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - VITORIA/GASTEIZ, BASQUE COUNTRY

Plaza del Machete by Alfredo Ruiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - OLITE/ERRIBERRI, NAVARRE

Olite by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - SALAS, ASTURIAS

Torre y palacio de Valdés-Salas - Vista general by albTotxo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA, CANTABRIA

San Vicente de la Barquera by javier Sáez Díaz, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*SUNSET BEHIND PEÑA AMAYA (LEFT) AND PEÑA CASTRO (RIGHT), BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON







*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PUENTEDEY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Puentedey by Arrano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - VALDERROBRES/VALL-DE-ROURES, TERUEL, ARAGON

Valderrobres. Teruel by Rafael Rodríguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PERATALLADA, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Peratallada by Toni, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - RIBADAVIA, OURENSE, GALICIA

Ribadavia by Dami Tous, en Flickr*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Arévalo (Ávila, Castilla y León)*

Arévalo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Carlos del Valle (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

San Carlos del Valle (18) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - ARANDA DE DUERO, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Santa María la Real, Aranda de Duero by Carlos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - MEDINACELI, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

MEDINACELI by fotocalvito, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - CHULILLA, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

CHULILLA (VALENCIA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - BONILLA DE LA SIERRA, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Iglesia de San Martín, Bonilla de la Sierra, Ávila. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PENÍSCOLA/PEÑÍSCOLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Peñíscola by Shane_R, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Cloister of the Abbey of Santo Domingo de Silos (XI c)(Burgos, Spain) by Paco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - DAROCA, ZARAGOZA, ARAGÓN

Daroca, Puerta Baja by Julian Ocón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - SEPÚLVEDA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

sepúlveda by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - JACA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Catedral de Jaca by Angel de los Rios, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - BUITRAGO DEL LOZOYA, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Buitrago del Lozoya by Naomi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - GARGANTA LA OLLA, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Garganta la Olla by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - AYLLÓN, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Plaza Mayor by Luis Miguel Sebastián, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - AÍNSA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Ainsa by Josep Maria Viñolas Esteva, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - CAZORLA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Cazorla by alvaro pi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - SAN VICENTE DE LA SONSIERRA, LA RIOJA

Latest light by Iñaki, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - CALATAÑAZOR, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Noche Estrellada en Calatañazor by Angel Escalante Peinado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - BAIONA, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

BAYONA, Pontevedra by SiViajar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - MIRAVET, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Miravet by Dami Tous, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - ZORITA DE LOS CANES, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Zorita de los Canes by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - PALENZUELA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

PALENZUELA by OLIVIA BENGOA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - ALARCÓN, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Alarcón by Jorge Segura, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - OIA, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Oia by Marta Muñoz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - TREVEJO, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Trevejo by Angel Durán, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - ALCARAZ, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Alcaraz by Dan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - CASPE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

La Torre Salamanca by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - TUI, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Catedral de Santa María - Tuy (Pontevedra) by Robby25, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - CUACOS DE YUSTE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Cuacos de Yuste by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - FUENTIDUEÑA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Fuentidueña by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SHADOWS OF YESTERDAY - NIEBLA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

[0419] Murallas de Niebla. by José Balsas García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MAGI - ROYAL PALACE OF ORIENTE, MADRID

Carrusel de luz / Light carousel by Iván Nadador, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MAGI - ROYAL PALACE OF LA GRANJA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

La Granja de San Ildefonso by Juan Figueirido, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MAGI - ROYAL PALACE OF ARANJUEZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

PALACIO DE ARANJUEZ by Elena Martínez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPIGÜETE MOUNT, LEÓN & PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

¡Qué gusto da mirarte! by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASAIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

La belleza de Pasaia by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AS CATEDRAIS BEACH, LUGO, GALICIA

481- FURIA Y BELLEZA EN LA PLAYA DE LAS CATEDRALES - RIBADEO - by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TEJERA NEGRA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

hayedo tejera negra by Jairo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONT DE SUERT, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Entre azules yo me pierdo. by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COMILLAS, CANTABRIA

MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XXV). Para aquellos que aman compartir la belleza. by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ GATE AND RETIRO PARK, MADRID

18-3-2012 PUERTA DE ALCALÁ PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR OCHAGAVÍA/OTSAGABIA, NAVARRE

De camino a Ochagavía... by Caterina G. del Rossi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FROM O CEBREIRO, LUGO, GALICIA

DESDE O CEBREIRO by Alfredo Miguel Romero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBA DE LOS CARDAÑOS, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

La luz que nos sonríe by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*POLLENSA BAY, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

464 - LA BAHÍA DE POLLENSA DESDE FORMENTOR - MALLORCA - by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUNSET, MIJAS, MÁLAGA ANDALUSIA

SUNSET IN SPRING by LUIS A. P. WOLGESCHAFFEN, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIGO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

PUERTO DE VIGO (DESDE EL BARCO A CANGAS) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTEARAGÓN, HUESCA, ARAGON

Castillo Montearagón by imaginación, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA VERA REGION, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Madrigal de la Vera by Santiago Moreno Carbonell, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAS RIVER REGION, CANTABRIA*

*Platero en los Valles Pasiegos** by Rosa María Crespo del Pozo, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*LA BUREBA REGION, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
OBARENES MOUNTAIN RANGE IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*SANTANDER AVENUE, OVIEDO, ASTURIAS







*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*CALATAÑAZOR VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
A PURE TASTE OF THE MIDDLE AGES


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UBRIQUE, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Pueblos blancos by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Setembre_0642 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUESGA LAGOON, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Después de la tormenta nace la luz más hermosa. / After the storm born the most beautiful light. by O.M.A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FORMENTERA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Sunday? Beach! by [email protected], en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BESALÚ, GIRONA, CATALONIA

#Besalu by Александр Каненков, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRUJILLO, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Trujillo by Kio LoSa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRE DEL ORO, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Sevilla by Viajart Andorra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Sin título by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAVIA RVER, ASTURIAS

Río Navia by Gonzalo Riestra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

THE MANCHA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

La Mancha - Consuegra 0 by Pablo Hernanz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIERRA MORENA (MOUNTAIN RANGE), JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Siluetas de Sierra Morena desde Cazorla by margabel2010, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUARA MOUNTAIN RANGE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Sierra de Guara - Salto de Roland - Espagne by Didier Karl, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORTMAN BAY, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Bahía de Portmán (Región de Murcia) by Rosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SIL RIVER, OURENSE, GALICIA

_DSC5274 - Río Sil (Galicia) by Enrique Maestro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GORGE OF DURATÓN RIVER, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Hoces del Duraton by Patxi Pérez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOMERA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

La Gomera, Vallehermoso by Werner B., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*URUEÑA, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

La muralla y la laguna. by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GARAIO, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Garaio by Andoni Iñarra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Badajoz by Maximo Manzanares, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Antequera by Gary Salmon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR STREET, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Palencia by Gonzalo Alfonso Ordoñez Roman, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PASSEIG DE GRACIA AVENUE, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Casa Battló by Fnikos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARRER (STREET) OF THE PAU, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Festa de les Magues de Gener al carrer de la Pau, València by Artfolc, en Flick*r


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONSTITUCIÓN AVENUE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Sevilla - Avenida de la Constitución by https://on-descend-la.com/, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HELADA MOUNTAIN RANGE, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

... Tierra ... by Vicent Llorens Llorca, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALPUJARRA REGION, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

La sierra by Ana Villar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GREDOS MOUNTAIN RANGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Entre la vegetación by Víctor Aparicio Saez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR SQUARE, TRUJILLO, CÁCERES, EXTREADURA

Trujillo Doble. Plaza de Trujillo, Cáceres. by Antonio muñoz, en Flickr*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*ORIHUELA, Comunidad Valenciana.
Iglesia de Santiago by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*MIJARES ("MILLARS" IN VALENCIAN) RIVER, MONTANEJOS, CASTELLÓN PROVINCE, REGION OF VALENCIA*
HOLYDAY MAKERS SWIMMING IN ONE OF THE MANY NATURAL POOLS YOU´LL FIND ALONG 2 KMS OF RIVER


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*VALDELATEJA AND RUDRÓN RIVER, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON*
AN EXCELLENT EXAMPLE OF HOW TO RESTORE AND MAINTAIN TRADITIONAL RURAL ARCHITECTURE


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*RIAÑO RESERVOIR AND MAMPODRE PEAKS, RIAÑO, LEON PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON*
PICTURE TAKEN FROM THE NEW TOWN OF RIAÑO, AS THE OLD ONE, AT THE VERY BOTTOM OF THE VALLEY, WAS FLOODED BY THE RESERVOIR


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*THE WILD AND INACCESSIBLE COAST OF SAN ANDRÉS DE TEIXIDO, LA CORUÑA, GALICIA*
THE SMALL AND REMOTE VILLAGE OF SAN ANDRÉS DE TEIXIDO HAS BEEN A DESTINATION OF PILGRIMAGE FOR CENTURIES.
THE TRADITIONAL BELIEF IS THAT, UNLESS YOU VISIT THIS PLACE AT LEAST ONCE IN YOUR LIFETIME, YOU WILL NOT GO TO HEAVEN 
AFTER YOU DIE, BUT WILL ROAM THE GALICIAN COUNTRYSIDE AT NIGHT, AS A SUFFERING SOUL, AS A MEMBER OF THE DREADFUL "SANTA COMPAÑA".
FORMERLY, MANY POORLY EDUCATED COUNTRYFOLKS USED TO TAKE THIS STORY SERIOUS!


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*CASA DE CAMPO LAKE, MADRID*
IN THE BACKGROUND YOU CAN MAKE OUT SOME OF THE TALLER BUILDINGS OF MADRID´S CITY CENTRE


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAYAGO REGION, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Viñedos en Sayago by Luicabe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JACETANIA REGION, HUESCA, ARAGON

Jacetania by evarujo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPO ARAÑUELO REGION AND TAJO RIVER, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Río Tajo by Agustina, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VINALOPÓ MITJÀ REGION, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Atardecer en el Vinalopó Mitjà by aeromax.es, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STREAM, OTZARRETA, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Otzarreta 2. by Javier Colmenero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STREAM, LEURTZA, NAVARRE

EMBALSES DE LEURTZA Navarra (España) by Juanjo Ramos Varela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YELTES STREAM, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Rio Yeltes by LUCIA MORALES, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STREAM, GUILS DE CERDANYA, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Guils de la Cerdanya by JaulaDeArdilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Viajando por las costas Alicantinas by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN, CAMINITO DEL REY, MALAGA, ANDALUSIA

Caminito del Rey by albertoadpm, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN, GARRAF, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Recuerdos veraniegos by Iago_ gv, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAIN, PAJARES PASS, ASTURIAS

Navidiello-Parana. by Felipe Martínez, en Flickr*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Santander (Cantabria)*

Santander by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Puerto Lápice (Ciudad Real, Castilla la Mancha)*

Puerto Lápice by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Les fonts de l'Algar:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

same place:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Alicante:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HERVÁS (jewish quarter), CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

DSC_0360 by vicenmaldonado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EZCARAY, LA RIOJA

ezcaray by XABIER, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTORO, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Spain - Cordoba - Montoro and Guadalquivir river by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*O PADRÓN (A FONSAGRADA), LUGO, GALICIA

CAMINO PRIMITIVO. O PADRON (LUGO, SPAIN)) by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Priego de Córdoba by Ana Villar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALLANDE, ASTURIAS

CAMINO PRIMITIVO. PAISAJE EN LAS PROXIMIDADES DE &quot;LA MESA&quot; by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUEBLA DE LILLO, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Puebla de Lillo by Oscar F. Hevia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLANES DE LA BARONIA, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Planes de la Baronía, Alicante by Alejandro Sainz-Pardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAZORLA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

<Torre del Ayuntamiento>Cazorla (Jaén) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AZUD DE OJÓS, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Pantano del Azud de Ojós by joaquin roman, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIÉBANA VALLEY, CANTABRIA

Pendes, Valle de Liébana. Cantabria by Mackedwars, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HONDURAS PASS, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Puerto de Honduras 071016-7928 by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CORESES, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEÓN

Ondas de tierra by Carmen Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MÁGINA MOUNTAIN RANGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Sierra Magina by Rom Gostomski, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BANYERES DE MARIOLA, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Vista general de Banyeres de Mariola by Leo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONTE CALDELAS MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Barbudo by Celtarro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FIGUERA COVE, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Cala Figuera by Oscar Palmer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN LAKE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Pantano de San Juan by Pablo Cabezos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COVE, MAZO, LA PALMA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Barquita en la cala by Jacinto Jiménez Venzalá, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIAÑO LAKE, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Entre la niebla by ÁNGEL, en Flickr*


----------



## marcoi (Sep 5, 2019)

*GAZTELUGATXE, BERMEO, BISCAY*










(c)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDINA AZAHARA, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

The lost Caliphate City by E · Doughty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CELTIBERIC REMAINS, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Yacimiento de Tiermes (Castilla y León, España, 8-12-2019) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WALL REMAIN, MEDELLÍN, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Desde muralla by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRONZE AGE FORTIFIED WELL, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Motilla del Azuer, en Daimiel (Ciudad Real) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Rooftops of Sevilla:










Source


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*CEMENTERY IN MATAPORQUERA, CANTABRIA







*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*MOLINASECA, LEON PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON*
THIS BEAUTIFUL VILLAGE IS A POPULAR STOP ON THE PILGRIMS´ WAY TO SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*TOWING PATH ALONGSIDE THE CANAL DE CASTILLA, NEAR ALAR DEL REY, PALENCIA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
AUTUMN COLOURS OF POPLARS PLANTAIN AND MAPLE TREES ARE VERY INTENSE ON THE CASTILIAN HIGH PLATEAU


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*COSTA QUEBRADA (BROKEN COAST), WEST OF SANTANDER, CANTABRIA







*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

some place near Barcelona
spain by Kenny Teo, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANTEQUERA, MALAGA

Antequera .Iglesia de la Victoria y Castillo by lameato feliz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CÓBRECES, CANTABRIA

Foggy countryside. by Mario Gutiérrez Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RODA DE ISÁBENA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Old bridge and houses, Río Isábena at La Puebla de Roda, Spain by Paul McClure, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NARANJO DE BULNES OR URRIELLU PEAK, ASTURIAS

Naranjo de Bulnes desde Andares by Mono Andes, en Flickr*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alcalá de Henares (Madrid)*

Alcalá de Henares by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RETIRO PARK, MADRID, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Parque del Retiro by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAMEDA DE CERVANTES PARK, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Pradera by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARÍA LUISA PARK, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Parque de Maria Luisa,Sevilla. by Francisco alcalde, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HUERTO DEL CURA PARK, ELCHE, ALACANT, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

huerto del cura by Zeus Ortiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EBRO RIVER, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Amaneceres by bardaxi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

(0112/14) Un nuevo día by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEDOÑA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Amaneceres del País Vasco by Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TEIDE PEAK, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

atardeceres amaneceres y nocturnas by Rodolfo Acosta, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑARANDA DE DUERO, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Calima by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÁLORA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Atardecer castillo de alora by José A. Fernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOARRE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Atardecer sobre el castillo de LoarreHuesca by jbellostas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALTAFULLA, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Castell de Tamarit. Altafulla. Barrera de la Mediterrània. by Guifré, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FLECHA DEL ROMPIDO, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

FLECHA DEL ROMPIDO GENERAL DIA by Dani Salas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ABRA DEL PAS, CANTABRIA

El abra del Pas by elsurk, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FORMENTERA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Formentera by Nacho Pintos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Fuerteventura by antonelli_leonardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEGRA LAGOON, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Laguna Negra Soria by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UÑA LAGOON, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Laguna de Uña by pepebarambio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEZAS LAGOON, TERUEL, ARAGON

Laguna by JM ALCON, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOBRADO DE LOS MONJES LAGOON, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Laguna de Sobrado de los Monjes by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RATEIRA RIVER MOUTH, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Desembocadura del río Rateira by juanmzgz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADARRANQUE RIVER MOUTH, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Desembocadura del Guadarranque by ROBERTO CARLOS PECINO MARTINEZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SELLA RIVER MOUTH, RIBADESELLA, ASTURIAS

Ribadesella - La desembocadura del Sella by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGURA RIVER MOUTH, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Desembocadura Río Segura (Guardamar del Segura) by Fernando, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ENKARTERRI/ENCARTACIONES REGION, BIZKAIA, BASQUE OUNTRY

El valle profundo by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SÓLLER VALLEY, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Valle de Sóller by Sharlo (Charles), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARBARUENS VALLEY, HUESCA, ARAGON

Aigüeta de Barbaruens - MTB by Jesper Regin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JERDUÑE PLACE, GOMERA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Jerduñe by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*SANTA MARÍA LA REAL CHURCH, SASAMÓN, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*MATALENAS BEACH, SANTANDER, CANTABRIA







*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*ART-DECO STYLE BANDSTAND IN PARQUE GRANDE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGÓN







*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*EBRO RESERVOIR, BETWEEN CANTABRIA AND BURGOS PROVINCE*
THIS HUGE RESERVOIR, WITH A CAPACITY OF 500 CUBIC HECTOMETRES, CONTROLS THE WATERFLOW OF THE EBRO RIVER, THUS ASSURING THERE IS ALWAYS 
ENOUGH WATER AVAILABLE FOR THE INTENSIVE AGRICULTURE FURTHER EAST, IN LA RIOJA AND ARAGÓN. IT ALSO HELPS TO AVOID FLOODS ALONG ITS VALLEY.
IN THE BACKGROUND, THE ALTO CAMPOO SECTION OF THE CANTABRIAN MOUNTAIN RANGE. IN THE FOREGROUND, THE SCENIC NARROW-GAUGE RAILWAY LINE 
BETWEEN BILBAO AND LA ROBLA (LEÓN), BUILT IN THELATE 19TH CENTURY TO CARRY THE COAL FROM THE LEON AND PALENCIA COALMINES TO THE STEEL 
WORKS OF BILBAO.


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*MOUTH OF THE PAS RIVER, LIENCRES, CANTABRIA







*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*COAST NEAR SAN VICENTE DO MAR, PONTEVEDRA PROVINCE, GALICIA*
THESE HEAPS OF ROUNDED AND POLISHED GRANITE ROCKS ARE A TYPICAL LANDMARK OF THE GALICIAN COAST


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN DE VALVENÍ, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

¡Cuán dulce se hace mirar! by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR GETARIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Acércame la luz del mar by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHURCH, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

<Archicofradia Dulce Nombre> (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUEIRÚA PLACE, ASTURIAS

Gueirúa by Airborne., en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*SASAMÓN, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
THIS ARCH IS THE ONLY REMAINS OF THE LATE ROMANESQUE CHURCH OF SAN MIGUEL DE MAZARREROS, A VILLAGE NEXT TO SASAMÓN, WHICH WAS
ABANDONED BY ITS INHABITANTS AND DISAPPEARED CENTURIES AGO.


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*TORMES RIVER, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVAS VACIAMADRID CITY, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Rivas Vaciamadrid by Eduardo Moreno, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALLIN VALLEY, NAVARRE

Galdeano by Albert Torelló, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIGUERA, LA RIOJA

Viguera by Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHICLANA, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

La Ermita de Santa Ana en Chiclana by augym00, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SUSQUEDA LAKE, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Panta de Susqueda des de Nostra Senyora del Coll, a vista de dron / Pantano de Susqueda desde Nuestra Señora del Coll a vista de dron / Susqueda reservoir from Nostra Senyora del Coll Sanctuary drone view by Jordi Brió, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA PALMA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

La Palma. Verde y aire by Virginia R. T., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIÑO RIVER, LUGO, GALICIA

Rábade, Lugo, España. Río Miño. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARA RIVER, HUESCA, ARAGON

Vacances20_200094 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARLANZA RIVER, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Río Arlanza by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JÚCAR RIVER, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

VALVERDE DEL JUCAR CUENCA 1156 26-10-2014 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMONTE RIVER, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Water Fern Invasion 2 by Javiralv, en Flickr*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Nava bridge (1484 medieval bridge) Huelva *​









By myself


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jabugo, Barco street (Huelva)*​









By myself


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Castaño del Robledo (Huelva)*​









By Myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AULENCIA RIVER, MADRID COMMUNITY

Presa vieja del río Aulencia by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TEA RIVER, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Rio Tea by Irie Shooting, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DEVA RIVER, PECHÓN, CANTABRIA

PECHON RIO DEVA CANTABRIA 8281 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUERVO RIVER (SOURCE), CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Rio Cuervo by Juan Berrio, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the castle and cathedral of Segovia:










Source


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*COSTA QUEBRADA, NEAR SANTANDER, CANTABRIA*








by myself (like all the other photos I´ve posted so far) I had forgotten that we have to mention the source. Sorry!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAGÓN RIVER (MELERO MEANDER), CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (lower river bank ) AND SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (upper river bank )

Melero al amanecer by Samuel Alfonso, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NALÓN RIVER, TANES, ASTURIAS

Tanes by Nicanor Martinez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÁRRAGO RIVER, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Chorreron, Río Árrago by Ana Marta Fernández Marin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELAGUA RIVER, ISABA, NAVARRA

Isaba, Navarra by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CINCA RIVER, HUESCA, ARAGON

Río Cinca, Aínsa by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TERA RIVER, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Puebla de Sanabria * Zona historia by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARSHES OF ODIEL RIVER, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Marismas del Odiel, Huelva by Enric Rubio Ros, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of Baños de Encina, Province of Jaen:









Flickr, photo by Dolors Joan


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ONYAR RIVER, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Girona, riu Onyar. by Jep Salleras, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YEGUAS RIVER, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Río Yeguas File0017 by Rafael Jiménez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOZOYA RIVER, BUITRAGO, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Anoche en Buitrago... by Juan Carlos Figuero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TAMBRE RIVER, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Rio Tambre by Noel Feans, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NOGUERA PALLARESA RIVER, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

El pont de Gerri / Gerri bridge by SBA73, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PISUERGA RIVER, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

El Pisuerga se desborda by Ángel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALHORCE RIVER, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

4009 RIO GUADALHORCE by antonio yuncos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARLANZA RIVER, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Vista del pueblo desde el río, con la colegiata al fondo y el Torreón de Fernán González en el centro. by Lumiago, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABRIEL RIVER, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Rafting Hoces del Cabriel by Máxima Aventura Turismo Activo Valencia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESLA RIVER, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Atardecer en Riaño / Sunset in Riaño by Miquel González Page, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AVIA RIVER, OURENSE, GALICIA

Ribadavia by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIAZA RIVER, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Atardecer sobre el rio Riaza by Alfredo Ruiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*RED CROSS LIFEGUARDS AT CANALLAVE BEACH, LIENCRES, CANTABRIA*
IF IT WASN´T FOR THESE GUYS, HUNDREDS WOULD DROWN EVERY SUMMER. THE ATLANTIC BEACHES ARE FAMOUS FOR THEIR BEAUTY BUT ALSO FEARED FOR THE STRONG UNDERTOWS, WHICH CAN DRAG YOU OUT INTO THE SEA IN NO TIME, EVEN IF YOU CAN STILL STAND ON THE GROUND! RETURNING TO THE BEACH IS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE THEN, EVEN IF YOU ARE AN EXCELLENT SWIMMER.








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*RIOPAR VALLEY, ALBACETE PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*ROYAL PALACE AND ALMUDENA CATHEDRAL, SEEN FROM CASA DE CAMPO FORESTAL PARK, MADRID*








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*CASA LIS ART-DECO MUSEUM, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEÓN*








by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PABELLÓN AND TERCER MILENIO BRIDGES, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Puentes by Alberto Alba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONTEDEUME BRIDGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Puente de Pontedeume.Galicia. by Juan manuel Fernandez quintana, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZUBIRI BRIDGE, BILBAO, BASQUE COUNTRY

Puente Zubizuri y torres Isozaki. by Juan manuel Fernandez quintana, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, OCHAGAVÍA/OTSAGABIA, NAVARRE

Tardor20_202004 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR BRIDGE, LIÉRGANES, CANTABRIA (On the right, in the center, statue of the fish man of Liérganes)

Spain - Cantabria - Liérganes - Puente Mayor under heavy raining by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAMILLO BRIDGE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Puente del Alamillo by Terry Pridemore, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NUEVO BRIDGE, RONDA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Ronda, Malaga, Spain by Paco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DE LA RISA (OF LAUGHTER) BRIDGE, MAR MENOR, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Puente de la risa by Stefanny Arias, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A view of the village of Bailo, Huesca:










Flickr, photo by michel hourticq


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DE PIEDRA BRIDGE, VALDERROBRES/VALL DE ROURES, TERUEL, ARAGON

Puente de piedra de Valderrobres by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RÁBADE BRIDGE, LUGO, GALICIA

Rábade, Lugo, España. Río Miño. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN MARTÍN BRIDGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Puente de San Martín (Toledo) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN BRIDGE, OURENSE, GALICIA

Puente romano sobre el Miño (Ourense) by Jose M. Cano, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*PARQUE DEL AGUA (WATER PARK), ZARAGOZA, ARAGÓN*








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*LA HERMIDA GORGE, PARTLY IN CANTABRIA AND PARTLY IN ASTURIAS*
THIS IS THE SOUTHERN END OF THIS IMPRESSIVE GORGE, CUT INTO THE MOUNTAINS BY THE DEVA RIVER. THE ROAD INSIDE THE GORGE, 25 KMS LONG, CONNECTS THE LIÉBANA VALLEY WITH THE COAST.








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*TRADITIONAL ARCHITECTURE IN RIOCORVO VILLAGE, CANTABRIA*








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*CONIL BEACH, CÁDIZ PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA*








by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PIQUÍO GARDENS, SANTANDER, CANTABRIA

Cantabria 16 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GENERALIFE GARDENS, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Generalife by David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL CAPRICHO GARDENS, MADRID, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

El Capricho. Palacete de los Duques de Osuna - Madrid by Fernando Sierra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HUERTO DEL CURA GARDENS, ELCHE/ELX, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Huerto del Cura by Simon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTRELOS GARDEN, VIGO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Un bosque urbano by Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUERTA OSCURA GARDENS, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Jardines de Puerta Oscura. Malaga. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENTE DEL BERRO GARDENS, MADRID, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Alexandr Pushkin. Parque Quinta de la Fuente del Berro. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA GRANJA GARDENS, SAN ILDEFONSO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Palacio y jardines de La Granja!!! 2 by Pepe Chocolate, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*LAS LLAMAS PARK, SANTANDER, CANTABRIA*
IN THE BACKGROUND YOU CAN SEE THE MAIN SPORTS PAVILLION OF THE CITY, POPULARLY KNOWN AS "EL MEJILLÓN" (THE MUSSEL)








by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHICLANA COAST AND SANCTI PETRI ISLET, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Pesca junto al castillo de Sancti Petri, Chiclana. Cádiz. by Rafa Velazquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRIJAS VILLAGE, TERUEL, ARAGON

Torrijas (Teruel) Javalambre by Natalio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR BACURIN, LUGO, GALICIA

CAMINO PRIMITIVO. LA CASITA DEL BOSQUE by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*ORBANEJA DEL CASTILLO VILLAGE, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*LONELY BEACH OF THE EBRO RESERVOIR ON A RAINY DAY, ARIJA VILLAGE, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN*








by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUACOS DE YUSTE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Fuente de los chorros. by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PRÉJANO, LA RIOJA

Préjano by Ana Echebarria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SES BALANDRES BEACH, IBIZA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Ses Balandres i sa Punta des Castellar by Javier Peiro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAKE AND PALACE OF CÍJARA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Palacio de Cijara by Mr.Barbado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLE GRAN REY, LA GOMERA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Petit port à Valle Gran Rey by AGNES, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TUS RIVER, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Yeste Amaneciendo by Manuel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA CULEBRA (THE SNAKE) MOUNTAIN RANGE, ZAMORA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Sierra de la Culebra by Moacir de Sa Pereira, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CALAR ALTO, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Atardecer en Calar Alto by Marcelo Reche, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA VERA REGION, CÁCERES, EXYREMADURA

Cascada del Diablo by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIÉBANA REGION, CANTABRIA

Comarca de Liébana, Cantabria - España. (Spain) by Francisco Valverde Jimenez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUAYADEQUE RAVINE, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Grande Canarie (Espagne) by PierreG_09, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GENALGUACIL, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Genalguacil, Valle de Genal by Rom Gostomski, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM FROM TÁRBENA, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

dcalg 5 by Juan Carlos, en Flickr*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Artiga de Lin in Valle de Aran, Spanish Pyrenees:










Flickr, photo by Antonio Javier Martinez


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TESLA MOUNTAIN RANGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Sierra de la Tesla by Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GATA MOUNTAIN RANGE AND SANTIBÁÑEZ EL ALTO VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

SANTIBÁÑEZ EL ALTO - SIERRA DE GATA - CÁCERES by MOSHULUS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANCARES MOUNTAIN RANGE, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Ancares by Luisma Acebo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TREMEDAL MOUNTAIN RANGE, TERUEL, ARAGON

Mi balcón pétreo by Héctor Izquierdo Bartolí, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA PAU, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Març_030120 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LASTRES, ASTURIAS

Lastres by Rocio (larroci)), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Huelva (Spain) by Jose A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Paseando por Benidorm by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATEDRAIS OR AUGAS SANTAS BEACH, LUGO, GALICIA

En la catedral... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZAFRA CASTLE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Zafra - Vía Láctea by Juan Antonio Calderón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA PEDRIZA ZONE, COMUNIDAD DE MADRID

Planeta Pedriza by Farero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTSERRAT PEAKS, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Montserrat by gregori moreno collado, en Flickr*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Port de Soller, Mallorca*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS TUERCES, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Las Tuerces nocturna by José Miguel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIUDAD ENCANTADA, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Ciudad Encantada by pobracara, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MALLOS DE LAZA, HUESCA, ARAGON

El Puro 1 by Xevi V, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS GALAYOS, GREDOS MOUNTAIN RANGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

escalando en la via Comicci al gran Galayo by tomas meson, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALEGRANZA ISLET, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS

Alegranza by Resort Hotel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CONEJERA ISLET, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Ibiza 27 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOBOS ISLET, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS

Isla de Los Lobos by Allan Ogg, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DRAGONERA ISLET, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Sa Dragonera at sunset by derliebewolf, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIRTH OF UREDERRA RIVER (IN BASQUE LANGUAGE IT MEANS "BEAUTIFUL WATER"), NAVARRA

Urederra by Fran Llano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIRTH OF CUERVO RIVER, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Nacimiento Río Cuervo-1 by Juan Pedro Gómez-51, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIRTH OF MUNDO RIVER, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Nacimiento del rio Mundo by Guillermo Fernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIRTH OF ASÓN RIVER, CANTABRIA

El nacimiento del Asón by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Santuario Virgen de la Cinta (Huelva)*









By myself


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Jabugo (Huelva)*










By myself


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Moguer (Huelva)*










By Myself


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peña de Arias Montano in Alájar (Huelva)*










By Myself


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Linares de la Sierra (Huelva)*










By myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ECCLESIASTICAL SUNDAY - TODAY PROVINCE OF* *BURGOS - GOTHIC AND ROMANESQUE STYLES
SAN ESTEBAN CHURCH AND CATHEDRAL, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

San Esteban, Burgos by Fernando García Redondo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MIÑO RIVER AND OURENSE CITY, GALICIA

Amencer sobre a Ponte do Milenio by Angel Vázquez Pereiras, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGURA RIVER AND MURCIA CITY, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Puente viejo, Murcia by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JÚCAR/XÚQUER RIVER AND CULLERA TOWN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Cullera by Maria Victoria Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADALQUIVIR RIVER AND SEVILLA CITY, ANDALUSIA

_DSC5797-3 by Jose Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PICAMARTILLO CAVE, HUESCA, ARAGÓN

La-Cueva-del-Picamartillo by Juan Pulido Velasco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAVE OF RÍO LOBOS CANYON, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Cañon del Rio Lobos by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LECHERINES CAVE, HUESCA, ARAGÓN

Gruta helada de Lecherines by J. Gallán, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PLAYA DE LA CUEVA (BEACH OF THE CAVE), CUDILLERO, ASTURIAS

Playa de la Cueva by alvaro pi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AGUILA CAVES, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Cuevas del Águila by Jose Antonio Gelado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DRACH CAVES, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

cuevas del drach by Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NERJA CAVE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Nerja Cave, Malaga, Spain by Paco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANT JOSEP CAVES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Visitas VIP Coves de Sant Josep by Coves Sant Josep, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARAVILLAS CAVE, ARACENA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Gruta de las Maravillas, Aracena Gran Salon by Huelva Experiences, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OJO GUAREÑA CAVES, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Ojo Guareña by Adrian Vazque Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALPORQUERO CAVE, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Cueva de Valporquero by César Acebal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL SOPLAO CAVE, CANTABRIA

Estalactitas by [email protected], en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Common kingfisher*
*SANABRIA LAKE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

El duende azul de Sanabria by Valentín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Common genet*
*UNKNOWN LOCATION* 
*
Gineta by Rafa Furniet, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*European bee-eater
UNKNOWN LOCATION*

*abejarucos by Yagoba B.R., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Egyptian mongoose (the hairy snake)
SEVILLA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA*

*Meloncillo o mangosta común ( herpestes ichneumon) by Leoncio Hernandez Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Segóvia, Castilla y León*


Segovia&#x27;s Roman Aquaduct by Graham Hart, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR LA CALAHORRA VILLAGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

La Calahorra_05_35 by Wayloncash, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR LA GRAYA, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

nubes desde la graya by javier sanchez garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS CONCHAS DE HARO PLACE, LA RIOJA

Las Conchas de Haro by Manuel R. Silgo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA SAGRA PEAK, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

La Sagra by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LABOREIRO RIVER, OURENSE, GALICIA AND PORTUGAL (Right)

Trilho da Mistura das Aguas por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUADIANA RIVER AND CASTLE OF SANLÚCAR DE GUADIANA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA AND PORTUGAL (Background)

Castillo de San Marcos de Sanlúcar del Guadiana by Oscar García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLAND OF THE PHEASANS ON THE RIVER BIDASOA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (The island of the Pheasants on the Bidasoa River belongs to France for 6 months and to Spain for 6 months, the photograph shows the Spanish shore, the other shore of the river is French)

Irun-Isla de los Faisanes y Behobia by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLAND OF THE PHEASANS ON THE RIVER BIDASOA FROM SPAIN (Irun town, overlooking the French town of Hendaye)

Isla de los faisanes by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ECCLESIASTICAL SUNDAY - TODAY PROVINCE OF* *SEGOVIA** - ROMANESQUE AND GHOTIC STYLES
CASTLE-CHURCH OF TURÉGANO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillos de España: TURÉGANO (SEGOVIA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ECCLESIASTICAL SUNDAY - TODAY PROVINCE OF* *SEGOVIA** - ROMANESQUE AND GHOTIC STYLES
CHURH OF SAN MIGUEL, SOTOSALBOS, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Sotosalbos (Segovia). Iglesia de San Miguel. by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ECCLESIASTICAL SUNDAY - TODAY SEGOVIA - ROMANESQUE AND GHOTIC STYLES 
CATHEDRAL OF SAN FRUTOS, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Segovia by Txulalai, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ECCLESIASTICAL SUNDAY - TODAY SEGOVIA - ROMANESQUE AND GHOTIC STYLES
NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH, DURATÓN, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

A orillas del Duratón. by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Vistas desde el Monte San Pedro de A Coruña. La Coruña, Galicia. España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Barcelona - Torre Agbar by Joan Garcia Ferre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID

Five towers at twilight, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Torre Sevilla by Ignacio Pacheco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ENSENADA DE SAN MIGUEL, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

2007_08_060_Almerimar by Isa Martínez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ENSENADA DE NIEMBRO, LLANES, ASTURIAS

Ensenada de Niembro by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ENSENADA DE ORIÑÓN, CASTRO URDIALES, CANTABRIA

Ensenada de Oriñón by Laura Barrio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ENSENADA DEL ORZÁN, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Ensenada de Orzán, A Coruña. by ignacio-martinez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TEBA VILLAGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Spain - Malaga - Teba by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUESGA LAKE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Después de la tormenta nace la luz más hermosa. / After the storm born the most beautiful light. by O.M.A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ANCARES REGION, LUGO, GALICIA

LOS ANCARES, GALICIA ABRIL 2010 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PIGÜEÑA RIVER, BELMONTE DE MIRANDA, ASTURIAS

Belmonte de Miranda by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr*


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Badaín, Tella-sin, Aragón*


Badaín by Guillermo LT, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONTES TOROZOS REGION, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Montes Torozos by Veronica Mateo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HOYA DE HUESCA REGION, HUESCA, ARAGON

Hoya de Huesca desde el castillo de Loarre by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA MARINA REGION, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

(0314) Polop de la Marina - Alicante by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MALPAÍS AREA, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Malpais / Badlands by Pablo López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHIPUDE, GOMERA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

La Fortaleza by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALBARRACÍN CATHEDRAL, TERUEL, ARAGON

Catedral de Albarracín, provincia de Teruel, Spain by domingo leiva, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BILBAO RÍA, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Amanecer by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MALICIOSA PEAK, GUADARRAMA MOUNTAIN RANGE, MADRID COMMUNITY

fire lights by j, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR ARAMAIO, ÁLAVA/ARABA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Postales del Pais Vasco III by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IBIZA (EIVISSA) ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Ibiza by PhilAsher, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RASCAFRIA, MADRID COMMUNITY

Puerto de Cotos (Comunidad de Madrid) by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, CHINCHILLA DE MONTEARAGÓN, ALBACETE, CASTILE-ALA MANCHA

Chinchilla de Montearagón by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LESAKA, NAVARRE

Lesaka by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN VICENTE CASTLE, ARGÜESO, CANTABRIA

Castillo Argüeso. Cantabria by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR HUELMA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

65. Campos. by emijus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTRO CAVADOSO BRIDGE, OURENSE, GALICIA

Puente Castro Cavadoso by Pat Celta, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Toledo by Jorge Fuentes, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA SEGARRA REGION, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

La Segarra - Primavera by M&amp;B, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CABRERA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Cabrera by moarplease, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Night View of Córdoba by Stuart Robertson, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VENTANO DEL DIABLO (DEVIL'S WINDOW), CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Cuenca: Ventano del Diablo - 5 by emivel2003, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALAJAR, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Alajar- Sierra de Huelva by Antonio Urbano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JERTE VALLEY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

CEREZO EN FLOR 2017 by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UNGINO PEAK, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Ungino by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANZAROTE ISLAND, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLAND

lanzarote by david beale, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARIÑO, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Spain - Coruña - Cariño by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN QUARRIES, CARTAGENA, COMMUNITY OF MURCIA*

[0160]: Canteras Romanas de Cartagena. by José Balsas García, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUNIELLOS NATURE RESERVE, ASTURIAS

Muniellos, Asturias. by iñaki ahechu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LLEBEIG COVE, BENITATXELL, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Cala del Llebeig, Benitatxell (Alicante).Comunidad Valenciana, España. by C. Reyes., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARTAJONA, NAVARRE

ARTAJONA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA MUELA GRANDE (THE GREAT CHEEKTOOTH), VÉLEZ-BLANCO, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

La Muela Grande, Velez-Blanco, Sierra Maria Los Velez, Almeria ES by Eloy Revilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*KARRANTZA VALLEY, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Karrantza by Begoña Fernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UXAMA (BURGO DE OSMA-CIUDAD DE OSMA), SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Uxama by Mamgrabe Heavy bestia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGÓBRIGA (SAELICES), CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Segóbriga by Jorge Molina Romo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 19) NAVARRE / Navarre is a single-province Autonomous Community, of important size and with diverse characteristics, the Pyrenees to the north, without the highest altitudes of the mountain range and even desert areas further south 

Pre-Pyrenean mountainous area, near Leitza 

DSC_0007 by Juan Ramon Zurutuza Zurutuza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 20) LA RIOJA / The small single-province Autonomous Community of La Rioja gathers characteristics of all the autonomous communities that surround it, Castille and Leon, Basque Country, Navarre and Aragon 

Its wines make La Rioja world famous 

Briones, la Rioja by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 21) ZARAGOZA / The most central and important province of the Autonomous Community of Aragon. It is one of the largest provinces in Spain and its terrain is crossed diagonally by the Iberica mountain range, having an appendix that approaches the Pyrenean areas; the rest of its territory is quite arid. Its provincial capital, Zaragoza, is also the capital of the community 

The "castles" are typical formations of the Armantes Mountain Range

Castillos de la Sierra de Armantes en Calatayud- Adrian Sediles Embi by Sediles, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 22) TERUEL / Also of important size, it is the southern province of the Autonomous Community of Aragon. Province with high altitude, its territory is made of moors and dislocated mountains

The Aliaga area, with its geological variety, is as if the Earth had gone crazy 

ALIAGA 2 (TERUEL) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 23) HUESCA / Huesca is the north of the Autonomous Community of Aragon and north of Spain bordering France. It is the heart of the Pyrenees, with the highest heights of the mountain range, almost all of them Spanish. The south of the province, also large, are arid plains, with an intermediate strip of pre-Pyrenean mountains 

Although the peak in the center of the photograph is French, it is one more adornment of this wonderful Spanish place: Anayet

Ibon de Anayet by EᗪᑌᗩᖇᗪO ᐯIᒪᒪᗩᑎᑌEᐯᗩ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 24) LLEIDA / The only interior province of the Autonomous Community of Catalonia. Also on the border with France, its characteristics are also the mountainous north of the Pyrenees and plains to the south

The Estany (lagoon) de la Llebreta (Natural Park d'Aiguestortes) is a beautiful place in the Lleida Pyrenees 

Aguas que tranquilas van by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 25) GIRONA / Located in the northeast of the Autonomous Community of Catalonia, the Pyrenees end at a low altitude in Girona, overlooking its famous "Costa Brava". This Spanish province also has a border with France

Cadaqués is a beautiful village on the Costa Brava 

Cadaqués by Eduardo Mosquera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 26) BARCELONA / In addition to its coastal strip, Barcelona, the most important of the provinces of the Autonomous Community of Catalonia, has an interior occupied by the Catalan coastal mountain ranges, alternated with plains occupied by industrious cities

The village of Tavertet is located on the edge of a great precipice with incredible views

Novembre_0123 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 27) TARRAGONA / The southernmost of the provinces of the Autonomous Community of Catalonia, alternates very touristy coasts (Costa Daurada), the delta of the great river Ebro, steep mountains, and fertile plains 

Miravet, on the banks of the river Ebre/Ebro, is one of the most beautiful villages in Tarragona 

Esglesia de Miravet des de el castell by Jose Antonio Herrero Notario, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 28 BALEARES / It is a single-province autonomous community made up of five islands from two different archipelagos (Majorca, Minorca, Ibiza, Formentera and Cabrera) and some islets. Majorca, its main island, has an important mountain system 

Sa Calobra, a tiny beach between the mountains of the island of Majorca is a place of surprising beauty 

Sa Calobra by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 29) CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN / The northernmost of the provinces of the Valencian Autonomous Community has a coastline with beautiful beaches and a very mountainous interior, with 8 of the 10 highest peaks in the community, although its altitude is not excessive

Castellón has on its coasts a group of islets called Columbretes, a nest of vipers in times gone by

Columbretes by moonlight2576, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 30) VALENCIA / Valencia, the central province of the Valencian Autonomous Community, also has a very mountainous interior, including the highest altitude in the community, the Alto de Barracas. Its coasts are marshes in many cases, highlighting in them the great lagoon of the Albufera

The Júcar / Xúquer river in the vicinity of the village of Cofrentes 

Desde Cofrentes by Sara Pardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 31) ALACANT/ALICANTE / With the same mountainous interior, and one of the 10 highest heights of the Valencian Autonomous Community, the province of Alicante has very steep coasts, a product of the mountain systems that fall into the sea 

The Aitana Mountain Range, like most of the mountains of Alicante, is extremely rugged

IMG_4926 Abandoned house (Sierra de Aitana) by jaro-es, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 32) MURCIA / The Autonomous Community of Murcia is uniprovincial and in it very mountainous areas alternate with arid plains but very fertile when water is not scarce. Another large lagoon on the shore of the Mediterranean Sea is its Mar Menor (Small Sea) 

Sometimes your landscape can seem almost tropical, like here, in the Ricote valley 

Pantano en el Valle de Ricote.Murcia by Moma, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 33) ALMERÍA / Almería, a province of the Autonomous Community of Andalusia, has a very mountainous territory and also some of the authentic deserts of Europe 

The Tabernas desert is famous for having filmed some famous spaghetti western movies in it

Desierto. by Antonio Camero, en Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Segovia:
Segovia&#x27;s Alcazar; the inspiration behind Disney by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 34) GRANADA / Province of the Autonomous Community of Andalusia, its territory hosts the highest mountain range in the European Union after the Alps: Sierra Nevada, in addition to other important mountain systems

La Calahorra is a village with a spectacular castle on the slopes of Sierra Nevada  

Castillo de La Calahorra y Sierra Nevada by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 35) MÁLAGA / Province of the Autonomous Community of Andalusia with really rugged territory and valleys with fertile crops of tropical fruits unique in Europe

La Axarquia is a region of Malaga of extraordinary beauty, close to the thriving city of Malaga, capital of the province 

A shelter in la Axarquia. Malaga by Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 36) CÁDIZ / Province of the Autonomous Community of Andalusia of great beauty and with extraordinary beaches; some of its mountain systems are the rainiest places in Spain 

The beautiful village of Zahara de la Sierra is surrounded by spectacular landscapes 

ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA - AFFINITY - 4 by LUIS ANGEL PARDO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PROVINCES OF SPAIN: 37) HUELVA / Province of the southwest of the Autonomous Community of Andalusia, on the border with Portugal, with mountain ranges not too high in the north, splendid beaches, and marshes among which are those of the Doñana National Park and ancient mining and agricultural lands

The Tinto river is unique in the world and also a laboratory of nature 

El regreso by ÁNGEL, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - Gueirúa beach, Cudillero, Asturias

Playa de Gueirúa by Jan Jungerius, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MÓNSUL BEACH, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Monsul by Marisol Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, PUENTE LA REINA/GARES, NAVARRE

PUENTE LA REINA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - BEACH, COMBARRO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Combarro (Galicia) by Jorge Rey, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SANTES CREUS MONASTERY, AIGUAMÚRCIA, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Monestir de Santes Creus, Aiguamúrcia, Alt Camp. by Angela Llop, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - FIELDS, DALÍAS, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Magic colors by david marchena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - OLMEDILLO DE ROA, BURGOS, CASRTILE AND LEON

Siempre el cielo por bandera. by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - GUADIANA RIVER, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Badajoz by Maximo Manzanares, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - TEJEDA VILLAGE, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Tejeda by frederic baiges, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LOS MOMOS PALACE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

ZAMORA, PALACIO DE LOS MOMOS by Lorenzo Martín Iglesias, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - BISAGRA'S GATE, TOLEDO, CASTILE AND LEON

DSCF2841 by javier alamo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - POMPIDOU MUSEUM, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Museo Pompidou!!! by Pepe Chocolate, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

Island La Palma by Alexander Gladkich, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CASTLE, ALMODÓVAR DEL RÍO, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Castillo de Almodóvar del Río. (Córdoba) España by José Antonio Mena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CARRIÓN RIVER, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Palencia | 2021 by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CASTLE, JADRAQUE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo del Cid by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - POLOP, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Polop, paisaje de cultivos bajo plástico by Yo Mismo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - PETRONOR REFINERY, MUSKIZ, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Petronor, Muskiz, Vizcaya by jon dominguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - DOLMEN OF CASIÑA DA MOURA, OURENSE, GALICIA

Casiña da Moura by Antonio L, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ENCARNACION SQUARE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Sevilla by Andreas Fetting, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LOS BARRUECOS PLACE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Malpartida de Cáceres Cáceres by Albertfernan1, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SNOW, MADRID, MADRID COMMUNITY

snow dusk loop by Rubén Pérez Planillo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ALMENARA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Almenara by Jorge Císcar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ESPANYA SQUARE, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Pl.España by Dzmitry KIT, en Flickr*


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Muy atractivas esas 4 torres en el horizonte en Madrid!!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Salazar Rick said:


> Muy atractivas esas 4 torres en el horizonte en Madrid!!


En realidad son 5, Detrás de la tercera desde la izquierda (Torre Cristal), se aprecia un ligero perfil de la quinta (Torre Caleido, 181 m.)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - LOS URROS PLACE, LIENCRES, CANTABRIA

Azules otorga el cielo. by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - CAION, A CORUNA, GALICIA

Abrazos de libertad by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - CAUDILLA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

08M_7935 by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - MONTEFRIO, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Montefrío (Granada)- Explore 29/03/2021 by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - SNOW, MADRID, COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Snow in Madrid - The Viaduct from Segovia street by Ramon Oria, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

La Palma by Edgar Jansen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - TRAMUNTANA MOUNTAIN RANGE, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Lost and found: 2019 Serra de Tramuntana by Edgar Jansen, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - ALACANT/ALICANTE CITY, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Alicante hora azul by Ruti Rootipics, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - PALOMERA PEAK, YESTE, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Peña Palomera, Yeste (Albacete) by Marcos Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - LA PERTUSA HERMITAGE, AGER, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Hermitage of La Pertusa - AGER (CATALONIA) by jcamachob, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - CATHEDRAL, BURGO DE OSMA, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Burgo-de-Osma by Jorge Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANS 

Dune by Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021- GATA CAPE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA 

Tesoros de Almería by Victor D. Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - NEAR OCHOVI, NAVARRE

Alvia s130 A Coruña-Barcelona Sants en Ochovi (Navarra) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, en Flickr


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*SANTANDER, CANTABRIA*
A TYPICAL WINTER´S DAY AT THE CITY´S SARDINERO BEACH: STRONG WET NORTHERN WINDS, HUGE FOAM-CAPPED WAVES AND ALL POSSIBLE SHADES OF BLUE AND GREY!








by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Guipúzcoa - San Sebastián - Donostia by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - NAVETA DES TUDONS, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Ciudadela (Menorca), Naveta des Tudons by Yo Mismo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - CARACENA RIVER CANYON, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Vildé_CañónDelRíoCaracena_PorValdemolino_0708 by Julian Ocón, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - URUENA VILLAGE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

La muralla y la laguna. by Jesús, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Santiago de Compostela by Juan Figueirido, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR BUJEDO VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

La primera foto de 2021 by David, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - CHURCH, ALMONTE, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Iglesia Nuestra Señora de la Asuncion Almonte Huelva Andalucía España by faustonadal, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - LOARRE CASTLE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Castillo de Loarre by Fernando Forniés Revuelta, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - CHURCH, SANT MARTÍ SARROCA, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Església de Santa Maria de Sant Martí Sarroca (Barcelona) by 11299883, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - COCA CASTLE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de Coca - Coca Castle by Photos by Rosana, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN - GREDOS MOUNTAIN RANGE (TOROZO PEAK), ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Vistas desde el pico Torozo a 2021 msnm. by Tomás Martín, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

SPAIN 2021 - ESTANCA POND, TERUEL, ARAGON

Paz en la Estanca by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CHURCH, EL CASAR DE TALAMANCA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

The day after the arrival of the storm Filomena, El día después de la llegada de la borrasca Filomena by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - VIEW OF ANIÑON, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Aniñon by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LLANÇÀ, CHAPEL, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Llançà: Capella de la Mare de Déu del Port by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SAN PEDRO CHURCH, GIJÓN, ASTURIAS

Iglesia de S. Pedro by Pelayo Pictures, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - VALENCIA MARINA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

València: &quot;Galeón Andalucía en Veles e Vents&quot;. by Luis González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MANUEL DE FALLA, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

20-MANUEL DE FALLA EN LA AVENIDADE LA CONSTITICIÓN (GRANADA) by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Nieve en Cuenca by Alejandro Godoy Calvo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LOS CRISTIANOS, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Los Cristianos. Arona. Tenerife (4-3-21) by Francisco Curbelo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SANT ELMO BEACH, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Atardecer en Sant Elmo Mallorca by Pierre Eyckmans, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - RAPESEED FIELDS, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Campos de colza by Gabriel Fdez., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ARES DEL MAESTRAT VILLAGE, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Vista desde Ares del Maestrat by Melchor Hoyos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SANTO ESTEVO MONASTERY, RIBAS DE SIL, OURENSE, GALICIA

DSC3941 Monasterio de Santo Estevo de Ribas de Sil, antes del siglo X, Ourense by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - WALL OF ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Avila, mañana de lluvia. Avila, rainy morning by Francisco Jimenez Soria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - PUNTA ENTINAS, ROQUETAS DE MAR, ALMERIA, ANDALUSIA

La Siesta del flamenco by Juan Mercader, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - PEÑA LABRA, ALTO CAMPOO, CANTABRIA

Peña labra by Emilio Alcibar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LANGA DE DUERO VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Langa de Duero (Soria) by Andrés Gz. Ms., en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

Castor_Game said:


> SPAIN 2021 - ESTANCA POND, TERUEL, ARAGON
> 
> Paz en la Estanca by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, en Flickr


What a beautiful picture, Sigrid! Congrats!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - TÍAS, LANZAROTE ISLAND, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS

Lanzarote 152 - Uga by bakgwei1, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR LOPERA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Mar de olivos by José Luis CI, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - BURLADA AND PAMPLONA, NAVARRE

Burlada by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - BENIDORM, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Benidorm, Alicante. by C. Reyes., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - VITORIA/GASTEIZ, BASQUE COUNTRY

2021-01-31_12-53-38 by Niko Moti, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - PENISCOLA/PEÑÍSCOLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Peñiscola by l-jubany, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Banco Pastor building, A Coruña by Alberto D., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CATHEDRAL OF PLASENCIA, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Catedral de Plasencia_01_MyM by LA CÁMARA VIVA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

1617_SEVILLA_2021.01.16 by JCM Photo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR MEZKIA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Talgo-Intercity Vitoria Gasteiz-Irún en Mezkia (Álava) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ANDIA MOUNTAIN RANGE, NAVARRE

Andia by Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR RIO NEGRO DEL PUENTE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

ES - Rionegro del Puente by Neel Bechtiger, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - AVANT SERVICE, ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Avant a su paso por Antequera Ciudad by EPG1961, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - TALGO MACHINE FOR UZBEKISTAN, LAS MATAS, MADRID COMMUNITY

Қазақстан by Powell 333, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 -OUIGO TRAIN NEAR SUBIRATS, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Ouigo por Subirats by David Barrero Labari, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ALGECIRAS HARBOUR, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

MADISON MAERSK by BARCOS POR CADIZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MARITIME RESCUE BOAT, MOTRIL, GRANDA, ANDALUSIA

Salvamento by Alberto Grau, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MARINA, CAMBRILS, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

cambrils by faustonadal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - REPAIR, SANTURTZI, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Barco en la naútica de Santurtzi by Robertron Robert, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - EBRO RIVER, BRIÑAS, LA RIOJA

El Ebro y al fondo Briñas (La Rioja, España, 13-3-2021) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CLIFFS OF CARIÑO, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Spain - Coruña - Cariño - Cliffs [EXPLORED 2021-Feb-28] by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CIBELES FOUNTAIN, MADRID, MADRID COMMUNITY

Cibeles y Gran Vía desde Alcalá. Madrid. by Rafa Velazquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Misma ciudad, distinto cielo. by javier alamo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - BERRIA MARSHES, CANTABRIA

Sin título by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR CONDEMIOS DE ARRIBA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Pliegues y pliegues de roca by Sergio Pérez Algaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

cadiz -EXPLORE 17 06 2021- by faustonadal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MORELLA, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Morella by Instagram: gregsobieraj_photography, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Caldera de Taburiente, La Palma:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Also on La Palma:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - GATOS (CATS) HILL, TEJERA, ALMIJARA AND ALHAMA MOUNTAIN RANGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Cerro de Los Gatos: Sierra de Tejera, Almijara & Alhama by Al Warda, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ALMENARA VILLAGE, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Almenara by Jorge Císcar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - GUIJO DE SANTA BÁRBARA VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

La serenidad de La Vera... by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - POZO DE LOS HUMOS (SMOKE WELL), SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Pozo de los humos. Masueco.Salamanca by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MOAÑA VILLAGE, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

_DSC3588-3 by Manuel Castro Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ROYAL PALACE OF LA GRANJA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

PHOTO-2021-01-01-11-15-39 by Casto_Game, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ROQUETAS DE MAR CITY (AGUADULCE), ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Aguadulce (Almeria) by __Felipe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NÀQUERA, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Rebalsadors desde Nàquera - Nàquera - València by Nàquera per Kiko Colomer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR LA PERNÍA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

La Pernía by Begoña Fernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - VILLUERCAS REGION, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Molino Pico Villuercas by Miky Munilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - JOANETES, GIRONA, CATALONIA

JOANETES by Miquel Millán, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - FUENCALIENTE, LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

FuencaTor by Alexis Martín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - COVALEDA VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Puente de Soria by HISTORIA DE COVALEDA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - PLASENCIA, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Laterales con arte... by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - OSCOS REGION, ASTURIAS

oscos by belovez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - GALDANA COVE, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Menorca 15 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MALLOS DE RIGLOS, (PATH OF HEAVEN) HUESCA, ARAGÓN

Desde las alturas//From the heights (Explore May 10, 2021) by Marisa Bosqued, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - JAÉN CITY, ANDALUSIA

Jaén by soufian elarraf, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - THE PEDRIZA, MADRID COMMUNITY

jardines de la Pedriza by Farero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CASTRO URDIALES, CANTABRIA

Una enorme linterna by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ARGA RIVER, GARES/PUENTE LA REINA, NAVARRE

PUENTE LA REINA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Santiago de Compostela by Juan Figueirido, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - PEÑALBA DE SANTIAGO (EL BIERZO), LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Peñalba de Santiago. El Bierzo. León by Blas Lavigne, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CLAVIJO VILLAJE, LA RIOJA

20210422 Clavijo by Miguel Ortiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - DUERO/DOURO RIVER, ARRIBES (The left-hand side is Portugal), SALAMANCA, CASTIE AND LEON

Arribes de Duero, Saucelle. (8) by La Crónica De Salamanca ., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - OPAKUA VILLAGE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Opakua by Gasteiz Hoy, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - THE ALHAMBRA, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Alhambra by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Josecarlosbote (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - HARÍA, LANZAROTE ISLAND, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS

Haría, Lanzarote by jordi sans, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MONEGROS REGION, HUESCA, ARAGON

Sunset at Los Monegros by Javier Vecino, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - TABERNAS DESERT, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Desierto de Tabernas by Blas Fuentes, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LA VERA REGION, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

La serenidad de La Vera... by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - LIÉBANA REGION, CANTABRIA

sea of clouds over Liebana by Jose M Gonzalez Zarzosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ANCARES REGION, LUGO, GALICIA

Ancares by Jose Ramon Gonzalez(Checha), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - CASTROPOL VILLAGE AND EO RIVER, ASTURIAS

Castropol by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - ABBEY OF CÓBRECES, ALFOZ DE LLOREDO, CANTABRIA

Abadia cisterciense de Viaceli, Cóbreces by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - NEAR BEGUR, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Begur- Illa Roja de Begur by Ramon Casas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN 2021 - MUERTOS (DEAD) BEACH, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

@vitor.esteves 🚤 . Playa De Los Muertos... one of the most famous beaches at Cabo de Gata-Nijär. A 15 minute hike can get you to this gem surrounded by crystal clear water ideal fro snorkeling. . . . . . #hellofrom #carboneras #playadelosmuertos by Vitor Esteves, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LILLO STREAM, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

RIO LILLO CANTALOJAS GUADALAJARA 3384 9-5-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORMA RIVER, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Embalse del Porma , León, España by Caty, en Flick*r


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAFONSO BRIDGE AND TAMBRE RIVER, NOIA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Ponte Nafonso , Galicia, España. Río Tambre. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TINTO RIVER, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Rio Tinto, un mundo de colores. by Antonio Camelo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUNDO RIVER, RIÓPAR, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Río Mundo by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BELLÓS RIVER, AÑISCLO CANYON, HUESCA, ARAGON

Río Bellós by Josep Maria Aragonés, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALMONTE RIVER, JARAICEJO, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Río Almonte a su paso por Jaraicejo by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DEBA RIVER, ELGEA MOUNTAIN RANGE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

RIO DEBA 1 by lillarra2006, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANYON OF DURATÓN RIVER, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (The photographer is wrong, it is not the Lobos River, it is the Duratón River, although both are rivers that run through gorges or canyons)

rio lobos by miguel churruca, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CANYON OF LOBOS RIVER, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEÓN (This is the Lobos river)

Cañón del Río Lobos by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GÁLLEGO RIVER, RIGLOS, HUESCA, ARAGON

Rio Gállego by Francisco López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOBO RIVER, NOIA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Early in the morning by Santiago Caamaño, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERDUGO RIVER, ACEVEDO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Río Verdugo by Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGRE RIVER, CONGOST DE MU, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Rio Segre by Felix Marimon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LLOBREGAT RIVER, GIRONELLA, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Gironella by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NANSA RIVER, NEAR CELIS, CANTABRIA

RIONANSA - Celis by ramon santamaria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PARK NATURAL OF SOMIEDO VALLEY, SOMIEDO, ASTURIAS

Los valles nemorosos. by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALSAÍN VALLEY, REAL SITIO DE SAN ILDEFONSO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Valle de Valsaín II by Carlos Sánchez Santos - Deep Blue Fotografía, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CÁRMENES VALLEY, NEAR CANSECO, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

El Valle dorado by Miguel Angel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRAN REY VALLEY, LA GOMERA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

Por La Gomera by Jose, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AYALA VALLEY, AIARA/AYALA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Ovejas en el Valle de Ayala by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*IZAS VALLEY, FORMIGAL, HUESCA, ARAGON

Formigal, Valle de Izas by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LECRÍN VALLEY, SALERES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Saleres, Valle del Lecrín by Rom Gostomski, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRUJILLO VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Trujillo by José A. Cárdenas Martínez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ZUMAIA VILLAGE, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

CAMINO DEL NORTE. ABANDONANDO ZUMAIA by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CADAQUÉS VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Cadaqués by Svet Luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCALÁ DEL JÚCAR VILLAGE, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Puesta de sol sobre Alcalá del Júcar. Albacete (Spain) by Abariltur, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS NAVAS DEL MARQUÉS VILLAGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

023 AVILA -LAS NAVAS DEL MARQUES- by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CELLORIGO VILLAGE, LA RIOJA

cellorigo by AmaiaCFz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UBRIQUE VILLAGE, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Pueblos blancos by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VILLAYÓN VILLAGE, ASTURIAS

Villayón.Pueblos de Asturias. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGURA DE LA SIERRA VILLAGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Segura de la Sierra. (Jaén). by Domingo Camino, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - CANTONES PLACE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

4795-Cantones (Coruña) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - LUCEROS SQUARE, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Alicante - Plaza Lucero (5) by François CANTO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - MEDIEVAL CITY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Caceres by Carlos, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - CATHEDRAL, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Catedral de León by Photo Valdueza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - VIEW OF CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Cadiz by Barbara * busy bee, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - CATHEDRAL, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Catedral de Segovia by Lilian Chen, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - PISUERGA RIVER, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Valladolid. España by faustonadal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - ESCANDALERA SQUARE, OVIEDO, ASTURIAS

Asturcones en la Plaza de la Escandalera de Oviedo, Asturias. España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - PUERTA DEL SOL (SUN'S GATE), TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Toledo by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - DUERO RIVER AND CATHEDRAL, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Zamora by Maria José Martín-Gaitero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH CITIES - CITADEL, PAMPLONA, NAVARRE

Ciudadela by Pamplonator, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "IC TALGO" TRAIN, NEAR MEZKIA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Talgo-Intercity Vitoria Gasteiz-Irún en Mezkia (Álava) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - TOURIST TRAIN OF SOLLER, BUNYOLA, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Serra de Tramuntana. by Felipe Martínez, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - CARGO TRAIN, SANTA CRUZ DE IGUÑA, CANTABRIA

251.004 a cargo de un tren de carbonato de sosa en Santa Cruz de Iguña. by Marcos Maté, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "LAKES" TOURIST TRAIN, NEAR TALARN, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Tren de los lagos. by Jorge Almuni, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "MD" TRAIN SEVILLA-MALAGA, EL CHORRO DAM, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

MD 599 El Chorro by cercanias446malaga, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - CARGO TRAIN, NEAR CIEMPOZUELOS, MADRID COMMUNITY

Ciempozuelos. by Alberto Paz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - MINING TRAIN, LA RÁBIDA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

El tren minero 02 - The mining train 02 by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "IC" TRAIN CARTAGENA-MURCIA, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Pequeños Trenes Murcianos (II) by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Comillas, Cantabria, Spain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "ALVIA" TRAIN BILBAO-BARCELONA, SAN ASENSIO, LA RIOJA

Alvia en San Asensio by Javier López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - SPECIAL TRAIN, CANOE DESCENT OF THE RIVER SELLA, LLOVIO, ASTURIAS

En declive by Alejandro M. Medina, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "CERCANIAS" TRAINS (COMMUTERS TRAINS OF ASTURIAS), NEAR CAMPAÑONES, ASTURIAS*

Por encima by JM Trigos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE TRAIN AND THE LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - "TOPO" TRAIN (EUSKOTREN) HENDAYE (FRANCE)-SAN SEBASTIÁN, INTERNATIONAL BRIDGE ON BIDASOA RIVER, IRÚN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

El topo a su paso por Irún by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEW!!!
THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - FUENTES DEL PAS, CASTRO VALNERA MASSIF, CANTABRIA

Fuentes del Pas by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - ALBA DE LOS CARDAÑOS VILLAGE AND ESPIGÜETE MOUNT, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON*

IMG_1071 by Alfredo Jimenez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - FERROL'S STUARY, FERROL, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

El Aurora en la Ría de Ferrol... by Leo ☮, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN RANGE (SACRED PEAK OF LA SAGRA), GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

La Sagra by Jose Cobo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - LA PEDRIZA PLACE, MANZANARES EL REAL, MADRID COMMUNITY

La Pedriza by Daniel Villoldo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - ORDESA VALLEY (NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA AND MONTE PERDIDO), HUESCA, ARAGON

Valle de Ordesa by laura gonzalvez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - BAJENZA PEAK, VIGUERA, LA RIOJA

Peña Bajenza. La Rioja by Adlandis Adlandis, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - NEAR FUENTE DÉ, CAMALEÑO, CANTABRIA

Por Fuente De, Cantabria by TroskaDR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - VETA LA PALMA, NATIONAL PARK OF DOÑANA, PUEBLA DEL RÍO, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

DOÑANA // "Veta la palma" by Francisco Romero Caceres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - ANCARES OF LEÓN, BIERZO REGION, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Amanece en Ancares by David Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - MOUTH OF THE PAS RIVER, MIENGO/PIÉLAGOS, CANTABRIA

_DSC4276-1 by Ivan Pelaez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - HORNIJA VALLEY, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Peñaflor de Hornija_Valladolid RED by Carlos Blanco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - ANCARES OF LUGO, LUGO, GALICIA

Los Ancares de Lugo by Miguel Martí, en Flickr*


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

Donostia, Euskadi, España | San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain








San Sebastian by Diane Worland, on Flickr.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cascada del Cinca, Pineda Valley, Spanish Pyrenees:













Source


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - BALDAIO BEACH, LAGOON AND MARSHES, CARBALLO, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Baldaio 2 by Vicente Piorno, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - LA FRANCA BEACH, RIBADEDEVA, ASTURIAS

Playa de la Franca by David Ceballos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - NEAR GONTAR VILLAGE, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

El Fotógrafo by perico1960, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - CASTLE, SEGURA DE LA SIERRA, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA (from Gontar, Albacete, Castile-La Mancha)

Segura de la Sierra desde Gontar by peluis81, en Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Campo del Moro in Madrid by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - BEACH IN TARIFA, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Tarifa by Gerardy JP, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - RIVER CINCA FROM AINSA VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Ainsa. by jose orozco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - TABURIENTE CALDERA, LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

Caldera de Taburiente (La Palma) by Elías Sánchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - MONFRAGÜE NATIONAL PARK, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (The European Amazon )

Monfragüe by Geopotkin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - CUEVAS DEL MAR BEACH, LLANES, ASTURIAS

Playa de Cuevas del Mar by Rocio (larroci)), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - ESPIERBA MOUNTAIN RANGE, BIELSA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Otoño by Félix Contreras, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LANDSCAPES OF SPAIN - GORGE OF CARES RIVER, CABRALES, ASTURIAS

Cares by Antonio L, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - ZUMETA RIVER, SANTIAGO-PONTONES, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Embalse de La Vieja. Río Zumeta by Jorge Carrasco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - LA TEJERA POND, LIÉBANA REGION, CANTABRIA

La nieve no se bañaba by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - SHALLOW LAGOON, GALLOCANTA, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Sitio porfa by J.L.OGANDO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - POZO DE LOS HUMOS, MASUECO RIVER, PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON*


*Pozo de los Humos.** by Batide Machado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - BACHIMAÑA IBONES (LAGOONS), TENA VALLEY, HUESCA, ARAGON

Refugio de los ibones de Bachimaña by Francisco Chornet, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - ESTANY (POND) OF PUIGCERDÀ, PUIGCERDÀ, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Estany - Lago de Puigcerdá by Francisco López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - TEJO LAGOON, CAÑADA DEL HOYO, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Laguna del Tejo by Alfredo Ruiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - LA CALDERA LAGOON (3.030 meters of altitude, to the right of the lagoon you can see the alpine refuge), SIERRA NEVADA MOUNTAIN RANGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Laguna de la Caldera by Juan Jose Ruiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - ARA RIVER, BUJARUELO VALLEY, PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON

Pont romànic de Sant Nicolau, sobre el riu Ara, a la vall de Bujaruelo (Pirineu d'Osca) by Neus del Alamo Ribes, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - CANYON OF SIL RIVER (RIBEIRA SACRA), LA PEROJA, OURENSE, GALICIA

Otoño y ferrocarril. Cañón del Sil by Pablo Nieto Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - GÁNDARA RIVER, SOBA VALLEY, LA GÁNDARA, CANTABRIA

Valle de Soba (mirador del Gándara) (Cantabria / España) by Lorenzo Solozabal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - COLA DE CABALLO FALL, NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Cola de Caballo by Silvia Illescas Ibáñez, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - SOURCE OF CUERVO RIVER, VEGA DEL CODORNO, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Nacimiento del río Cuervo. by Morquera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - YEGUAMEÁ FALL, FUENTEODRA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Yeguamea by Sergio Cuena, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - UÑA LAGOON, UÑA, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Atardecer en la laguna de Uña by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - BELLOS RIVER AND CANYON OF AÑISCLO, NATIONAL PARK OF ORDESA, HUESCA, ARAGON

Añisclo canyon by Eiderphoto - Javier Alonso, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - SANTIAGO MOUNT AND NERVIÓN FALL, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON AND ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Salto del Nervión en Orduña - Adrian Sediles Embi by Sediles, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - SHALLOW LAGOON OF VILLAFÁFILA, VILLAFÁFILA, ZAMORA, CASTILA AND LEON

Atrévete a mirar by Luicabe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - BANYOLES LAKE, BANYOLES, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Banyoles by Toni, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - COSPEITO LAGOON, COSPEITO, LUGO, GALICIA*

*Laguna Cospeito** by Javi, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

La Palma eruption seen from above the clouds:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441316620484239366


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - YEGUAS (MARES) LAGOON, MURIAS, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Hielo sanabrés by Valentín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - NEILA LAGOONS, NEILA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

DSC_0107 by Juan Ramon Zurutuza Zurutuza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INLAND WATERS OF SPAIN - COLORES (COLORS) FALL, LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

dust and water by Karen Francisco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEW!!!
GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - CATHEDRAL, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Cathedral (León, Spain) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - CHURCH OF SAN MARTÍN, BONILLA DE LA SIERRA, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Bonilla de la Sierra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - CATHEDRAL, HUESCA, ARAGON

Huesca. Catedral by Alfonso Suárez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - ANDRE MARIAREN ZERURATZEA CHURCH, ERRENTERIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Herriko Plaza, Nuestra Señora de la Asunción, Errenteria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LOS REYES CHURCH, GRIJALBA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Iglesia de Grijalba by Xosé Ignacio Miguel García, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - SANTA MARÍA DE LA ASUNCIÓN CHURCH, CASTRO URDIALES, CANTABRIA

Iglesia de Santa María de la Asunción by juanmzgz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - LOZOYA TOWER, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Segovia - Plaza San Martín - Torre de Lozoya. by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - SAN FRANCISCO CHURCH, BETANZOS, A CORUÑA

Betanzos Iglesia de San Francisco by Hesperetusa, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - FACADE OF SAN PABLO CHURCH, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Valladolid, España. San Pablo. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - SANTA MARINA CHURCH, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Córdoba, Iglesia de Santa Marina by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - SANTA MARÍA CHURCH, ARANDA DE DUERO, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Aranda de Duero 08 Iglesia de Santa María by Fernando López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - CASTLE, COCA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de Coca - Segovia by Diego Valera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - INFANTADO PALACE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

6_DSF0647-Editar by Gustavo Berjano Lobo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - CATHEDRAL,, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Catedral Cuenca. by Vicente Rodriguez Delgado, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - LA LLOTJA DE LA SEDA (SILK EXCHANGE), VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

LA LONJA. VALENCIA. 02-2021 by jose luis gil, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC ARCHITECTURE IN SPAIN - CASTLE, ALMODÓVAR DEL RÍO, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Almodovar Castle by Jose Luis Ogea, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS -CUDILLERO VILLAGE

Cudillero by Adrián De la Torre Lera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF LEÓN, MÉDULAS PLACE, WORLD HERITAGE SITE*

*Amanecer en las Médulas** by Martin Zalba, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF ZAMORA, REQUEJO BRIDGE ON DUERO RIVER, REQUEJO AND PINO DE ORO MUNICIPALITIES 

Puente de Requejo desde el "Acojone Fly" by Rvdo. Kaskajales, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA, BÉJAR MOUNTAIN RANGE, NEAR BÉJAR VILLAGE

IMG_7392 Sierra(mountain) de Bejar morning by jaro-es, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF VALLADOLID, CASTLE,TIEDRA VILLAGE

Castillo de Tiedra (Valladolid) by Luis Zueco Jimenez, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF PALENCIA, CHURCH OF SAN MARTÍN, FRÓMISTA VILLAGE (Jewel of Spanish Romanesque architecture)

San Martín de Frómista by juanjominor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CATHEDRAL, BURGOS CITY*

*El Sol sale por la Demanda.** by Raúl Marín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF SORIA, GOLF COURSE, SORIA CITY

Soria, campo de golf by Julian Ocón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, GUADARRAMA MOUNTAIN RANGE, NEAR OF SAN ILDEFONSO VILLAGE

Las últimas nieves by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON - PROVINCE OF ÁVILA, WALL, ÁVILA CITY

Tormenta sobre Avila by rosa maria gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA - PICOS DE EUROPA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Picos de Europa by pablo ruiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA - CASTRO VALNERA PEAK AND AGUALTO FALL

El Castro Valnera y Agualto una primavera un poco invernal by Mariano Aspiazu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA - SUANCES TOWN

Vista de Suances y Puerto Deportivo by Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA - PUNTAL BEACH, SANTANDER CITY

Playa del Puntal - Nitecore concept2 by José Miguel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY - PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA, ÁLAVA FLAT REGION

El Sol de la Llanada by DRGfoto01, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY - PROVINCE OF ARABA/ÁLAVA AND BIZKAIA, ANBOTO MOUNTAIN

Anboto by Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY - PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN CITY

... La Bella Easo ... by Francisco Marin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY - PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA, GUGGENHEIM MUSEUM, BILBAO CITY

Guggenheim- Bilbao by josemaria2321955, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE - SAN DONATO/BERIAIN MOUNTAIN RANGE

Amanecer y contraluz by Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE - BÁRDENAS REALES PLACE

Bardenas Reales, Navarra,Spanje by willy nihot, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE - PYRENEES OF NAVARRE FROM THE BAZTAN REGION

Pirineo desde Gorramendi by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE - OLITE/ERRIBERRI VILLAGE

Fiestas de Olite 2017 by Esteban Salinas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA - VIEW OF SAN LORENZO MOUNTAIN AND LA DEMANDA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Javy Nájera Fotografía by Javy Nájera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA - CONCHAS DE HARE PLACE, NEAR HARO TOWN

Las Conchas de Haro by Manuel R. Silgo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA - NÁJERA REGION, FIELDS OF VILLAVERDE DE RIOJA VILLAGE

Lights and shadows by Iñaki, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA - CERVERA DEL RÍO ALHAMA REGION, CORNAGO VILLAGE

CORNAGO (RIOJA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## naoumy1 (May 22, 2021)

Nice... Since you are there, would you please photograph us more about the *"Islamic civilization"* there, but try to make your photography different and from a difficult angle.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON - PROVINCE OF TERUEL, ALBARRACÍN VILLAGE*

*Catedral de Albarracín, provincia de Teruel, Spain** by domingo leiva, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON - PROVINCE OF HUESCA, RIGLOS PLACE FROM SANTA EULALIA DE GÁLLEGO MUNICIPALITY, PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA

Riglos (Huesca, España) Explore July 1, 2021 by Marisa Bosqued, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON - PROVINCE OF HUESCA, IBON (LAGOON) OF BACHIMAÑA, VALLE DE TENA MUNICIPALITY

Refugio de Bachimaña e ibón by Ana, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON - PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA, EBRO RIVER, ZARAGOZA CITY

Fantastic sky over the Cathedral of Zaragoza at the blue hour by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

naoumy1 said:


> Nice... Since you are there, would you please photograph us more about the *"Islamic civilization"* there, but try to make your photography different and from a difficult angle.


At this moment I am showing graphic documents of all the Spanish autonomous communities. When I finish all the communities maybe I could show documents of the Islamic civilization in Spain


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA - PROVINCE OF GIRONA, ALT GARROTXA PLACE, GARROTXA REGION

24052015 Pel Cim de Comanegra (Alta Garrotxa)-7078.jpg by Marti Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA - PROVINCE OF LLEIDA, VAL D'ARAN/VALL D'ARAN REGION

Refugio de Colomer. Valle de Arán by laquesoy, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA - PROVINCE OF TARRAGONA, EBRE/EBRO RIVER AND MIRAVET VILLAGE

MIRAVET - TARRAGONA by OLIVIA BENGOA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA - PROVINCE OF BARCELONA, MONTJUÏC PLACE, BARCELONA CITY

Montjuïc - Cuatro columnas by Carlos Lopez Martinez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS - EIVISSA (IBIZA) ISLAND, BENIRRÁS COVE

Ibiza Septiembre 2018 by Jacinto Jiménez Venzalá, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS - MINORCA ISLAND, MACARELLETA COVE

MENORCA by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS - MAJORCA ISLAND, TRAMUNTANA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Mallorca MountainView by Heiko, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BALEARIC ISLANDS - MAJORCA ISLAND, CATHEDRAL, PALMA CITY

Mallorca - La Seu by Rafael Wagner, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA - PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, TRUJILLO VILLAGE

2016.03.12.Trujillo.03 by Marian Diaz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA - PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA, EL COLMILLO HILL, ALARILLA VILLAGE

El colmillo by 
Santiago Olalla Redondo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA - PROVINCE OF CUENCA, VENTANO DEL DIABLO (DEVIL'S WINDOW), VILLALBA DE LA SIERRA MUNICIPALITY

14022015 Ventano del Diablo 010 by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA - PROVINCE OF ALBACETE, LA GRAYA PLACE, YESTE MUNICIPALITY

nubes desde la graya by javier sanchez garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA - PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL, NATIONAL * *PARK OF CABAÑEROS

Cabañeros, puesta de sol by Julián Lozano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA - PROVINCE OF TOLEDO, CAPITAL OF AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY, TOLEDO CITY, 

Toledo by ededoba ., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID - SANTILLANA LAKE, MANZANARES EL REAL VILLAGE*

*Amanecer brumoso en el Embalse de Santillana** by H.M. Murdock, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID - AT THE SUMMIT OF PEÑALARA MOUNTAIN, IT IS THE HIGHEST OF THE AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY; 2,428 METERS

_DSC0928.jpg by VaQuy, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID - TAJO (TAGUS) RIVER, ARANJUEZ CITY

Tajo by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID - CTBA VIEW, MADRID CITY

Skyline Madrileño by Luis JG, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, EL HIERRO ISLAND, CHARCO MANSO PLACE

charcomanso8 by juances, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, LA GOMERA ISLAND, VALLEHERMOSO VILLAGE

La Gomera, Vallehermoso by Werner B., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, TENERIFE ISLAND, ANAGA DISCTRIC 

Anaga (Tenerife) by Rafael De la Torre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, LA PALMA ISLAND, CUMBRE VIEJA VOLCANO FROM LOS LLANOS DE ARIDANE TOWN

Volcan de La Palma. by Francisco Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Beautyful but so destructive. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451567467466264582


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS, LA GRACIOSA ISLAND, LAS CONCHAS BEACH

La Graciosa by Roberto Steinert, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS, LANZAROTE ISLAND, VOLCANIC VINEYARDS, LA GERIA PLACE

lanzarote by david beale, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS, FUERTEVENTURA ISLAND, SOTAVENTO BEACH

Sotavento. by Pedro López Batista, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
TODAY: AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANARY ISLANDS - PROVINCE OF LAS PALMAS,GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CATHEDRAL, ARUCAS TOWN

Iglesia nocturna by Ricardo Liria Romero, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ye, Lanzarote, with monte Corona (yes, that is the true name of the volcano) in the background:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
SPANISH CITIES AND TERRITORIES OF NORTH AFRICA - AUTONOMOUS CITY OF MELILLA

amanecer en Melilla by ana maria suarez catala, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
SPANISH CITIES AND TERRITORIES OF NORTH AFRICA - CHAFARINAS ISLANDS

a13-chafarinas by jm gallardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
SPANISH CITIES AND TERRITORIES OF NORTH AFRICA - MILITARY ENCLAVE OF PEÑÓN DE VÉLEZ DE LA GOMERA*

*Peñón Vélez de la Gomera. Military enclave. North coast Africa. by Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
SPANISH CITIES AND TERRITORIES OF NORTH AFRICA - MILITARY ENCLAVE OF PEÑÓN DE ALHUCEMAS

Peñón de Alhucemas by Sergio Gonzalez Roca, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN DAY TO DAY
SPANISH CITIES AND TERRITORIES OF NORTH AFRICA - AUTONOMOUS CITY OF CEUTA

Ceuta by aramisy2, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - LOARRE CASTLE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Castillo de Loarre (Huesca, España) by Marisa Bosqued, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - BRIDGE ON EBRO RIVER, FRIAS, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON


FRÍAS - Burgos - España by Javier Gallego, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ROYAL CASTLE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON*

Medieval y contemporáneo... by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MAYOR SQUARE AND CATHEDRAL, SIGÜENZA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Siguenza (98) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ALCÁZAR (FORTRESS) OF SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON*

Alcazar de Segovia by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CATHEDRAL AND WALL, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

17:40 by Pedro Jimenez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MAYOR BRIDGE (ROMANESQUE), LIÉRGANES, CANTABRIA

Spain - Cantabria - Liérganes - Puente Mayor under heavy raining by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MEDIEVAL BRIDGE OVER SELLA RIVER, CANGAS DE ONÍS, ASTURIAS

Spain - Asturias - Cangas de Onís - Medieval bridge over Sella river by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MEDIEVAL BRIDGE OF LA VIDRE, PEÑAMELLERA ALTA, ASTURIAS*

Puente La Vidre (Asturias) Spain by Amador J. Cuello Álvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MEDIEVAL VILLAGE OF PUENTEDEY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Puentedey by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, BENABARRE, HUESCA, ARAGÓN

Castillo de Benabarre (Aragón, España, 31-8-2018) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ALCÁZAR GATE, WALL, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Puerta del Alcazar, Ávila by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cueva de los Verdes lavatunnel on Lanzarote:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ARGÜESO CASTLE, HERMANDAD DE CAMPOO DE SUSO, CANTABRIA

Castillo Argüeso. Cantabria by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - SANTA MARÍA GATE, HITA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Hita by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MEDIEVAL BRIDGE OVER AGUAS LIMPIAS STREAM, SALLENT DE GÁLLEGO, HUESCA, ARAGON

Rio Aguas Limpias, Sallent de Gállego by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - NUEVA DE BISAGRA GATE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Iluminada by Adrit fotografías, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, ALTAFULLA, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA*

*Castillo de Altafulla** by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, ESCALONA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Escalona by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE-CHURCH, TURÉGANO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillos de España: TURÉGANO (SEGOVIA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE AND VILLAGE, TRASMOZ, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

TRASMOZ (ZARAGOZA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, NOGALES, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA*

Nogales by Tomás Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - DEGOLLACIÓN DE SAN JUAN BAUTISTA CHURCH, CICUJANO/ZEKUIANO VILLAJE, ARRAIA-MAEZTU, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Cicujano / Zekuiano – Real Valle de Laminoria (Alava) by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - SANTA CATALINA CASTLE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Castillo de Santa Catalina, Jaén (España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ROMANESQUE CHURCH OF SANTA MARÍA, SIURANA (CORNUDELLA), TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Els misteris de la foscor / The mistery of darkness by SBA73, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLAMIC ART IN MEDIEVAL SPAIN - SAN JUAN DE BUSA CHURCH
The Serrablo is a region of the Spanish province of Huesca, in the Autonomous Community of Aragon. This region is famous for its Romanesque churches, very peculiar, and it is not clear if its Romanesque style is close to the so-called "Lombard Romanesque" or the so-called "Mozarabic Romanesque".


Iglesia de San Juan de Busa, Serrablo (Pirineo Aragonés) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLAMIC ART IN MEDIEVAL SPAIN - SAN JUAN DE BUSA CHURCH
In any case, San Juan de Busa is perhaps the most peculiar of all the Serrablo churches, it does not have a bell tower, one of the most notable characteristics and it has clearly Islamic elements, which make the church truly unique. 
The fantastic triple bay window with horseshoe arches located on the western wall stands out.


Iglesia de San Juan de Busa, Serrablo (Pirineo Aragonés) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLAMIC ART IN MEDIEVAL SPAIN - SAN JUAN DE BUSA CHURCH
In the center of the south-facing wall, the main portal opens. Formed by two archivolts in degradation.


Iglesia de San Juan de Busa, Serrablo (Pirineo Aragonés) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ISLAMIC ART IN MEDIEVAL SPAIN - SAN JUAN DE BUSA CHURCH
the outer one has its voussoirs decorated by an inscription in Kufic characters that says ['la ilaha illa Allah'], which in Arabic means ['there is no (other) god than Allah].

Iglesia de San Juan de Busa, Serrablo (Pirineo Aragonés) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, LA IRUELA VILLAGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA* 

*Castillo de la Iruela by Felipe Sérvulo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - SAN SALVADOR DE CANTAMUDA CHURCH, LA PERNÍA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

San Salvador de Cantamuda by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - VILLAGE, VILANOVA DOS INFANTES, OURENSE, GALICIA

Vilanova dos Infantes by Doeixo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - VILLAGE-FORTRESS, LABRAZA (OYÓN/OION), ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Labraza Alava by Albertfernan1, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Beach at Moraira, looking towards Calp (north of Benidorm)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - GOTHIC BRIDGE OVER MATARRAÑA RIVER, VALDERROBRES (VALL DE ROURES), TERUEL, ARAGON

Puente de piedra de Valderrobres by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - VERUELA MONASTERY, VERA DE MONCAYO, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Monasterio Veruela S.XII (Zaragoza) by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE OF MIRAVET, CABANES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLON, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Castell de Miravet, vistes al mar. Cabanes by Abariltur, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MEDIEVAL VILLAGE OF BUITRAGO DEL LOZOYA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Waiting for the sunset and the storm ..., Esperando el atardecer y la tormenta... by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ALMENARA CASTLE, PUEBLA DE ALMENARA, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*

*Evocaciones del Medioevo / Evocations of the Middle Ages.** by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - SANTA COLOMA CHURCH, ALBENDIEGO, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Ermita de Santa Coloma de Albendiego. Guadalajara. IMG_3605_ps by José Luis, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - WALL, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Murallas de Sevilla / Walls of Seville, Spain by Gail K E, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, EL CORONIL, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

El Coronil, Provincia de Sevilla by José María Gallardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - PELEGRINA VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

PELEGRINA by Ramon Martinez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, DAVALILLO, LA RIOJA

DAVALILLO (LA RIOJA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE-CONVENT OF CALATRAVA LA NUEVA, ALDEA DEL REY, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Calatrava by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE AND VILLAGE, ARNEDO, LA RIOJA

ARNEDO (LA RIOJA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE OF CARLOS V, HONDARRIBIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Place d&#x27;Armes et château de Charles Quint, Fontarrabie, Guipuscoa, Pays basque, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CHAPEL OF SANTO ALBERTE, GUITIRIZ, LUGO, GALICIA

CAMINO DEL NORTE. CAPELA DO SANTO ALBERTE by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - VILLAGE AND MONASTERY OF SAN MARTÍN DE CASTAÑEDA, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Noroeste by Luicabe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - WALL OF FORTRESS, GORMAZ, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Muralla fortaleza de Gormaz by Luis De la fuente De mingo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - MALPIKA TOWER, ZAMUDIO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Torre Malpika / Malpika tower (Zamudio) by isiltasuna, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - CASTLE, CORTEGANA, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA

Spain - Huelva - Cortegana - Castle by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - ROYAL PALACE OF THE ALMUDAINA, PALMA, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Spain - Mallorca - Palma - La Almudaina Royal Palace by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL ART AND ARCHITECTURE IN 21ST CENTURY SPAIN - THE MENDOZA CASTLE, MANZANARES EL REAL, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Castillo de los Mendoza by Sagrario Gallego, en Flickr*


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Real Palacio de la Magdalena, Santander, Cantabria*
Royal Palace of Magdalena, Santander, Cantabria








S. B. P. on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Palacio Real de Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid*
Royal Palace of Madrid, Community of Madrid








Nicolas Vigier on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Real Sitio y Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Comunidad de Madrid*
Royal Site and Monastery of San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Community of Madrid








Zvonimir Stamenov on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCARRIA REGION, NEAR HITA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Alcarreñas Lands ...., Tierras Alcarreñas.... by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL, MONDOÑEDO, LUGO, GALICIA

Mondoñedo, Lugo, Galicia España by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALINAS CHURCH, GATA CAPE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Iglesia de Las Salinas by Juan Mercader, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRAGIC VOLCANO OF CUMBRE VIEJA, LA PALMA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

El volcán de la isla de Palma. by pepe peñafiel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL CRUCERO-MERINDAD DE MONTIJA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Amanecer lll ( El Crucero ) Burgos. by Juan Manuel Garcia Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA SQUARE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

(071/16) Una de las plazas más bonitas de España by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, MALPICA DE TAJO, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

MALPICA DE TAJO. `PROVINCIA DE TOLEDO SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ARAMAIO/ARAMAYONA VALLEY, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Mientras la ciudad duerme by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARGARIDA VOLCANO AND HERMITAGE, THE GARROTXA REGION, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Volcan Santa Margarida by Juan Berrio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAYOR SQUARE, TRUJILLO, CACERES, EXTREMADURA

Plaza Mayor. Trujillo, Cáceres by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOLMEN, BENS PARK, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Dolmen al atardecer... by Leo ☮, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN FRUTOS PRIORY, CARRASCAL DEL RÍO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Priorato y ermita de San Frutos... by Luciano Paniagua, en Flickr*


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Palacio Real de La Granja de San Ildefonso, Segovia, Castilla y León*
Royal Palace of La Granja of Saint Ildefonso, Segovia, Castile & Leon








Palace of Saint Ildefonso by Ymeng, en Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Sotres, Principau d'Asturies | Sotres, Principado de Asturias*
Sotres, Principality of Asturias








Eagletusk on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAESTRAZGO REGION, LAS CUEVAS DE CAÑART VILLAGE, TERUEL, ARAGON

Mirando al pueblo by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PORTICO OF PARADISE, CATHEDRAL, OURENSE, GALICIA

Catedral de Orense by Angel de los Rios, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCÁNTARA GATE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Puerta de Alcantara by Jose Torres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUDILLERO VILLAGE, ASTURIAS

Cudillero by Samuel Monte-Arrieta Foto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VINEYARDS AND SAMANIEGO VILLAGE, LA RIOJA

DESPUES DE LA VENDIMIA by JUANVEL, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIEVAL SKYSCRAPERS, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Cuenca - San Martín skyscrapers by Perfect World Photography, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM CITY, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

... City Scape ... by Vicent Llorens Llorca, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR ITZIAR (DEBA), GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Amanecer by eitb.eus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAVINES OF GEBAS, ALHAMA DE MURCIA, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Embalse de la Rambla, Barrancos de Gebas by Toto Olmos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BÁRDENAS REALES PLACE, NAVARRE

Bardenas Reales by Senén, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOWNTOWN CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Cáceres antiguo by Iván Nadador, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, VÉLEZ BLANCO, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

castillo de Vélez Blanco al amanecer by Pedro Javier Teruel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEAR PRULLANS VILLAGE, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Prulláns by Kio LoSa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VOLCANO, CANCARIX, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Cancarix (Albacete) by Sánchez Huelves, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOTA FORTRESS, ALCALÁ LA REAL, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Fortaleza de la Mota - Nocturna by Javier Pérez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA BUILDING, MADRID, MADRID COMMUNITY

Edificio España, Plaza de España, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIGÜELAS VILLAGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

130. Nigüelas. by emijus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPANYA SQUARE, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Atardecer en Plaza España, Barcelona by Rafi Mansego, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CULLERA TOWN, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Cullera by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Salamanca al amanecer by Victorino García Calderón, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE AND VILLAGE, SANTA MAGDALENA DE POLPÍS, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

SANTA MAGDALENA DE PULPIS by juan carlos luna monfort, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PONT D'EN GIL, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Es Pont d'en Gil, Menorca by Eva Winter, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BIZKAIKO BRIDGE, PORTUGALETE AND GETXO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Puente colgante de Vizcaya by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIBEIRA, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Sunrise in the Port of Ribeira ........, Amanecer en el Puerto de Ribeira........ by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHRISTMAS IN SPAIN
SPANISH NACIMIENTOS (PRESEPIO) - MUSEUM OF THE BELÉN, MOLLINA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

<Museo del Belen> Mollina (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAWN CHRISTMAS - CASTRO URDIALES CASTLE AND LIGHTHOUSE, CANTABRIA

Castro Urdiales - Amanecer Navidad 2018 by Iñigo Escalante, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAWN CHRISTMAS - PASTRANA VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

011965 - Pastrana by M.Peinado, en Flickr


*


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*MERUELO RIVER AT MOLINASECA, LEÓN PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*BOROSA RIVER, CAZORLA NATIONAL PARK, JAEN PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*PISUERGA RIVER IN MID-AUTUMN, NEAR HERRERA DE PISUERGA, PALENCIA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*EBRO RIVER FLOWING THROUGH ITS GORGES IN NORTHERN BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - EO RIVER, VEGADEO VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Vessels at Anchor _3733 by Howard Koons, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - NALÓN RIVER, SAN ESTEBAN DE PRAVIA VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

San Esteban de Pravia y desembocadura del rió Nalón.. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - NARCEA RIVER --> (NALÓN RIVER), LA FLORIDA DAM, TINEO MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Otoño by Gema González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - NAVIA RIVER, BOAL MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

Paisajes de mi tierra..Doiras.Rio Navia. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Benalmádena:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - SELLA RIVER, ROMANESQUE BRIDGE, CANGAS DE ONÍS AND PARRES VILLAGES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

ASTURIAS / Puente Romano de Cangas de Onís (16/08/2013) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr *


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - DOBRA RIVER --> (SELLA RIVER), VIS, AMIEVA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

932 - Río Dobra by esnalar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - DEVA RIVER, TINA MAYOR ESTUARY, BUSTIO VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS AND UNQUERA VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Tina Mayor by Nel Melero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - CARES RIVER --> (DEVA RIVER), CABRALES MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

El rinconcito by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - NANSA RIVER, TINA MENOR ESTUARY, VAL DE SAN VICENTE MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Mirador de Tina Menor by Luis A. López, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - SAJA RIVER, SAN MARTÍNS ESTUARY, MIENGO MUNICIPALITY AND SUANCES TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

La curva de la Ria San Martíns by dlmanrg, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - BESAYA RIVER --> (SAJA RIVER), CARTES MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

El Árbol Desnudo by Ernesto Falkenthal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - PAS RIVER, MOGRO ESTUARY, MIENGO AND PIÉLAGOS MUNICIPALITIES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Abra del Pas by Michel Hernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Plaza de la Virgen Blanca, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Euskalherria*
White Virgin Square, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Basque Country








Plaza de la Virgen Blanca by Ángel, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Cañón de Añisclo, Uesca, Aragón*
Añisclo Canyon, Huesca, Aragon








Añisclo by Javier Vecino, on Flickr.


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

THE NEXT GROUP OF PHOTOS IS ALL ABOUT CITIES, TOWNS AND VILLAGES OF ALL TYPES AND TIMES THAT I´VE BEEN TO:
*SASAMÓN VILLAGE, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
AN EXCELLENT EXAMPLE OF THE SEVERE AND SOLID STONE ARCHITECTURE OF NORTHERN (OLD) CASTILE. THE GATE IS THE MAIN ACCESS TO THE PRECINCT 
THE FAMOUS SANTA MARIA LA REAL MAIN CHURCH. THE BUILDING ON THE RIGHT WITH THE 3 FRONT ARCHES IS THE TOWN HALL.
*







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*JAEN CATHEDRAL, ANDALUSIA*
PICTURE TAKEN FROM THE CASTLE HILL








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*LA IRUELA VILLAGE, JAEN PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA*
PICTURE TAKEN FROM THE CASTLE TOWER








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*CATHEDRAL OF MONDOÑEDO, LUGO PROVINCE, GALICIA







*
by myself


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Plaza de España, Sevilla, Andalucía*
Square of Spain, Seville, Andalusia








Plaza de España by Vpo García, on Flickr.


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*MOGROVEJO VILLAGE, PICOS DE EUROPA, CANTABRIA







*
by myself


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Palacio de Cristal, Parque del Retiro, Comunidad de Madrid*
Crystal Palace, Retiro Park, Community of Madrid








Palacio de Cristal by Vpo García, on Flickr.


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*PALACIO DE CRISTAL (CRISTAL PALACE) AT SUNSET, RETIRO PARK, MADRID







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

Campos Elíseos said:


> *Palacio de Cristal, Parque del Retiro, Comunidad de Madrid*
> Crystal Palace, Retiro Park, Community of Madrid
> 
> 
> ...


 *INCREDIBLE COINCIDENCE!*


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*CONGRESS CENTRE, OVIEDO, ASTURIAS*
IN MY HUMBLE OPINION, NOT VERY BEAUTIFUL BUT, FOR SURE, IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*CANDELARIO VILLAGE, SIERRA DE BÉJAR, SALAMANCA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*A QUIET PLAZA IN ZAMORA´S HISTORICAL CITY CENTRE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - PISUEÑA RIVER --> (PAS RIVER), CASTAÑEDA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Rio manso by Jose Manuel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - MIERA RIVER, LIÉRGANES VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Puente Mayor, Liérganes by Dan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - ASÓN RIVER, SOBA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Cantabria - Nacimiento del Río Asón by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - GÁNDARA RIVER --> (ASÓN RIVER), SOBA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Valle de Soba (mirador del Gándara) (Cantabria / España) by Lorenzo Solozabal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - NERVIÓN/NERBIOI RIVER, SANTIAGO MOUNT, BURGOS, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON AND DELIKA VALLEY, ARABA/ÁLAVA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY

222m by Andres Miguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
CANTABRIAN WATERSHED - CADAGUA RIVER --> (NERVIÓN/NERBIOI RIVER), MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, VALMASEDA VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY

Balmaseda by V.I.R.T.U., en Flickr*


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Tenerife, Canary Islands*
















Фотографія Захід сонця на Тенерифе / Ігор Солодовніков


Фотографія Захід сонця на Тенерифе з альбому Пейзаж автора Ігор Солодовніков. Опис: На острові-Розкривайте для перегляду. Фото завантажено 17 грудня 2021.




photographers.ua


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Grand Vía, Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid*
Grand Vía, Madrid, Community of Madrid








Grand Vía by Vpo García, on Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - MAJACEITE RIVER --> (GUADALETE RIVER), BENAMAHOMA MUNICIPALITY, CÁDIZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Leica109#006b by emdc, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - SAN PEDRO RIVER, PUERTO REAL MUNICIPALITY, CÁDIZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Río San Pedro by fito mendi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADALQUIVIR RIVER, SEVILLA CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA (The fifth longest of the great Spanish rivers and the second longest of the Spanish rivers that do not flow in Portugal)

_DSC4689_126 by rafael lopez puerto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADIANA MENOR RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), NEGRATÍN DAM, GRANADA PROVINCE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Embalse del Negratin by Jose Torres, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Thank you all for the contributions throughout the past year in what is, in my opinion, one of the best threads in this forum. I wish that 2022 be successful and prosperous year for Spain and the Spanish people and that we will continue to enjoy regular portions of Spain's unparalleled beauty in this thread. 🇪🇦


Thank you for your interest in this thread (it´s always a satisfaction to see a like under your photo) and a very happy year 2022 to you as well! I visited your country 3 years ago. I staid in a hotel next to Sofia´s synagogue, in Ekzarh Yosif street. From there I explored all of the city and also went up into the Vitosha mountains and visited the magnificent Rila monastery. I loved it!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADALIMAR RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), RENAISSANCE BRIDGE OF ARIZA, ÚBEDA MUNICIPALITY, JAÉN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

puente Ariza by ildefonso lorite, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADALEN RIVER --> (GUADALIMAR RIVER) --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), ARQUILLOS MUNICIPALITY, JAÉN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Puente sobre el rio Guadalén by VV - dí., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - RUMBLAR RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), ZOCUECA SANCTUARY, GUARROMÁN MUNICIPALITY, JAÉN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

IMG_0478 by VICENTE MANZANO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - JÁNDULA RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), ANDÚJAR TOWN, JAÉN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Río Jándula by Lucas Montalvo, en Flickr*


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Valencia*
















Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*HUÉRMECES VILLAGE, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN*
I DON´T KNOW HOW THEY ACHIEVED IT, BUT THERE IS NOT A SINGLE HOUSE IN THIS 
VILLAGE THAT BREAKS THE HARMONY OF TRADITIONAL LIMESTONE ARCHITECTURE








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*SEGURA DE LASIERRA, CAZORLA MOUNTAINS, JAÉN PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA*
STATUE OF JORGE MANRIQUE, MEDIEVAL POET. IN THE BACKGROUND, "EL YELMO" PEAK








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*PUEBLA DE SANABRIA, ZAMORA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEÓN*








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*NEW HOUSING ESTATES IN ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*CATHEDRAL OF OVIEDO, ASTURIAS







*
by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - YEGUAS RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), LOS PEDROCHES REGION, CÓRDOBA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Río Yeguas desde Valdelagrana (Parque Natural Cardeña y Montoro) by Turismo Los Pedroches, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADAJOZ RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), CASTRO DEL RÍO MUNICIPALITY, CÓRDOBA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Guadajoz, río del pan by Juan A. Bafalliu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADIATO RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), TRASSIERRA AREA, CÓRDOBA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

rio guadiato by Rafael Jiménez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - BEMBÉZAR RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), LOS ÁNGELES MONASTERY AREA, HORNACHUELOS, CÓRDOBA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

IMGP4534 by Rafael Jiménez, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*CASTRILLO DE LOS POLVAZARES VILLAGE, NEAR ASTORGA, LEÓN PROVINCE, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*
ALL HOUSES IN THIS VILLAGE ARE BUILT WITH NATURAL STONE AND RED CLAY. THIS GIVES IT A UNIQUE 
CHARACTER. IT IS ALSO AN IMPORTANT STOP FOR PILGRIMS ON THE ST. JAMES WAY (CAMINO DE SANTIAGO)








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*MONUMENT OF KING ALFONSO XII, RETIRO PARK, MADRID*
I ALWAYS GET MIXED FEELINGS WHEN I SEE SUCH THINGS. ON THE ONE HAND, IT´S A REALLY IMPRESSIVE CONSTRUCTION
THAT ATTRACTS THOUSANDS OF VISITORS AND ADDS VALUE TO THE CITY BUT, ON THE OTHER HAND, ........ DID THIS MAN DESERVE 
SUCH AN ENORMOUS EXPENSE? DID HE DO SO MUCH FOR HIS PEOPLE? I.M.H.O. HE DIDN´T!








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*ORUÑA VILLAGE, ON THE RIVER PAS, CANTABRIA*
ALMOST ALL OF THESE HOUSES HAVE BEEN BUILT IN THE LAST 30 YEARS, MOSTLY BY MIDDLE AND UPPER-MIDDLE CLASS FAMILIES. 
NOWADAYS THIS IS THE TYPICAL LANDSCAPE OF THE CANTABRIAN COASTAL AREA WHEN NEAR A BIG CITY.








by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*OSCAR NIEMEYER CULTURAL CENTRE, AVILÉS, ASTURIAS







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*PLAZA MARQUÉS DE ARACENA, ARACENA, HUELVA PROVINCE, ANDALUCÍA







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

* CHURCH (WITH STORK NEST) AND CEMENTERY OF CUENA VILLAGE, CANTABRIA







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*PICASSO GARDENS AT NIGHT, MÁLAGA, ANDALUCÍA







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*THE CHURCH OF HUÉRMECES, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILLA Y LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*CALATAÑAZOR VILLAGE, SORIA PROVINCE, CASTILLA Y LEÓN*
ONE OF THE BEST LITTLE PLACES Y KNOW TO BREATHE IN PURE ATMOSPHERE OF THE MIDDLE AGES!








by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GENIL RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), FUENTE VAQUEROS VILLAGE, GRANADA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Río Genil by José Manuel Pérez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - DARRO RIVER --> (GENIL RIVER) --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), GRANADA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Río Darro by pepevilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - CORBONES RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), LA PUEBLA DE CAZALLA TOWN, SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Pantano de Puebla de Cazalla. Sevilla. by Ana María Pérez Saá, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - VIAR RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), CAZALLA DE LA SIERRA VILLAGE, SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Río Viar, Cazalla de la Sierra (Sevilla) by Pablo Vogel González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - RIVERA DE HUELVA RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), GUILLENA MUNICIPALITY, SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Embalse y Presa del Gergal, Guillena, Sevilla -- Abril 2015 by Eloy Mejias, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADAIRA RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), MEDIEVAL WATERMILL, ALCALÁ DE GUADAIRA MUNICIPALITY, SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

RUTA DE LOS MOLINOS, ALCALÁ DE GUADAIRA by Juan Medina Hernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - GUADIAMAR RIVER --> (GUADALQUIVIR RIVER), SANLUCAR LA MAYOR MUNICIPALITY, SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA

Flores en el Río Guadiamar by Amelia Pardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIVERS OF SPAIN
ATLANTIC WATERSHED / GULF OF CÁDIZ BASINS - TINTO RIVER, NERVA MUNICIPALITY, HUELVA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA. The Río Tinto area has been the source of approximately 5,000 years of ore mining, including cooper, silver, gold, and other minerals. As a possible result of the mining, the Río Tinto is notable for being very acidic (pH 2) and its deep reddish hue is due to iron dissolved in the water. 

Web-_DSC8473-Río-Tinto---Nerva by Julio Segura, en Flickr*


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*TRADITIONAL STATELY HOME IN THE POLACIONES VALLEY, CANTABRIA







*
by myself


----------



## Onkel Beto 2 (Nov 29, 2021)

*THE CASTLE OF ZAMORA, CASTILLA Y LEÓN







*
by myself


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERY OF SAN PEDRO, SIRESA VILLAGE (VALLE DE HECHO), HUESCA, ARAGON
(9th century, with remains from previous centuries)

Siresa, Valle de Hecho, Huesca by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COURTYEAR OF ESCORNALBOU CASTLE-MONASTERY, RIUDECANYES, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA
(XII century)

Castillo de Escornalbou by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA DE LA HOZ HERMITAGES AND MEDIEVAL BRIDGE , TOBERA, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON
(XIII century and XVII century, both built on previous buildings. The medieval bridge replaces an earlier Roman one, built for a road from the beginning of our era)

Ermita de Santa María de la Hoz - Tobera (Burgos) by Javier Gallego, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN THEATRE, MÉRIDA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA
(its inauguration took place towards the years 16-15 b. C.)

Mérida. Summer2020 by Rui Costa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NIGHT, CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ, REGIÓN DE MURCIA
(Monuments from different eras in the Murcian city of Caravaca de la Cruz)

Una noche de Enero. Caravaca de la Cruz by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONUMENT IN HONOR OF KING ALFONSO XII, BUEN RETIRO PARK, MADRID, MADRID COMMUNITY
(Inaugurated in 1922)

Monumento Alfonso XII El Retiro by Nacho, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN PEDRO DE TEJADA CHURCH, PUENTE-ARENAS (MERINDAD DE VALDIVIELSO), BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON
(it served a monastery which may have already existed at the beginning of the 9th century. The present church was built in the 12th century. It is the only surviving element of the old monastic compound)

SAN PEDRO DE TEJADA - Burgos by Javier Gallego, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANT CLIMENT CHURCH, TAÜLL, LLEIDA, CATALONIA
(The exact date of construction is unknown; the church was consecrated on December 10, 1123)

San Clemente de Tahull by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA SQUARE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA
(It was built in 1928 for the Ibero-American Exposition of 1929)

Plaza de España, Sevilla by Judit Rubio, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OLD ROMAN PUENTECILLAS BRIDGE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON
(Of Roman origin, its current appearance is very altered, subject to innumerable transformations since the 11th century. The greatest reform was carried out in the 16th century, which defined the current lines of the bridge and made many of the remains of the Roman bridge disappear. It is unknown at what time the bridge was built to access the Roman city, erected over the Vaccea city of Pallantia)

Puentecillas (Palencia, Castilla y León, España, 7-10-2011) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUDEJAR CHURCH OF SANTIAGO EL MAYOR, MONTALBAN VILLAGE, TERUEL, ARAGÓN
(Belonging to a group of castle and convent that began to be built in the 13th century, the impressive church of Santiago has a fortress base that supports its enormous size)

Iglesia del Apóstol Santiago, Montalbán by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMANESQUE BRIDGE, CANGAS DE ONÍS AND PARRES MUNICIPALITIES, ASTURIAS
(Built in the times of Alfonso XI of Castile (14th century))

Puente romano en Cangas de Onis by Lu Gar Lu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WALL, SAN VICENTE GATE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON (ALTHOUGH THE AUTHOR OF THE PICTURE HAS NAMED IT AS "PUERTA DEL ALCAZAR", IT IS REALLY "PUERTA DE SAN VICENTE")
(Although a wall or fence existed since the Roman conquest of the Vaccea city, the current wall dates from the second half of the 12th century. The gates of the Alcázar and San Vicente were the first to be built, so this gate is surely from the 12th century)

Puerta del Alcazar, Ávila by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cueva de los Verdes, Lanzarote:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Giant lava bomb and the crater it came from, Montana Colorada on Lanzarote:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA LA MAYOR CHURCH, ARÉVALO, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON
(Church currently deconsecrated with construction that is located between the twelfth and thirteenth centuries. It is considered an important work of the Castilian "Mudejar" style, that is, Romanesque built with brick)

Arevalo, iglesia de Santa María la Mayor. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROYAL PALACE, ARANJUEZ, AUTONOMOS COMMUNITY OF MADRID
(Begun in the 16th century in Renaissance style, its construction was completed in the 18th century, already fully baroque)

Palacio Real (Aranjuez, Com. de Madrid, España, 6-6-2013) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOLMEN OF MENGA, ANTEQUERA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA
(It is one of the largest known ancient megalithic structures in Europe. Dating from the 3750-3650 BCE approx.)

Dolmen de Menga by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CORRAL DE COMEDIAS (THEATER), ALMAGRO, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA
(It is the only example of theater of this type preserved in its entirety; that occurred both in the Spain of the 17th century and in the England of the Elizabethan theater. The theater was built in 1628 by expanding the one known until then as Mesón del Toro (Inn of Bull))

Corral de comedias de Almagro by Abariltur, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALJAFERÍA PALACE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON
(*_*It is a fortified palace built in Zaragoza in the second half of the 11th century on the initiative of Abú Yaáfar Áhmad ibn Sulaymán al-Muqtádir bi-L·lah* as the residence of the Hudi kings of Saraqusta)*_
*
Aljaferia by Alistair Young, en Flickr

* king of the Saraqusta taifa between 1046 and 1081*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - TORÍO RIVER --> (BERNESGA RIVER) --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), VEGACERVERA GORGE, VEGACERVERA MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

Hoces de Vegacervera by Miguel Angel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - CEA RIVER --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), SAN MIGUEL DEL VALLE MUNICIPALITY, ZAMORA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

Río Cea(San Miguel del Valle-Zamora) by Susa1972, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - ÓRBIGO RIVER --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), PASO HONROSO BRIDGE, HOSPITAL DE ÓRBIGO VILLAGE, LEÓN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON (A famous event in Spanish medieval history took place on this bridge)

Río Órbigo y Puente del paso Honroso by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - LUNA RIVER --> (ÓRBIGO RIVER) --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), INGENIERO CARLOS FERNÁNDEZ CASADO BRIDGE, BARRIOS DE LUNA VILLAGE, LEÓN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON*

*Puente sobre el rio Luna. León. España.** by J. Ramón Blanco Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - ERIA RIVER --> (ÓRBIGO RIVER) --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), CASTROCONTRIGO MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

Presa del Filoso @ Torneros de la Valderia (Spain) by Vercoquin Tambretambre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - TERA RIVER --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), GALENDE MUNICIPALITY, ZAMORA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON 

Pateando por Sanabria by Bvil, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - ALISTE RIVER --> (ESLA RIVER) --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), MUGA MEANDER, MUGA DE ALBA, ZAMORA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON








Meandro del río Aliste by Luis Cortés Zacarías, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - TORMES RIVER --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), SALAMANCA CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

Salamanca y el rio Tormes. Día by Juan Tecles, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - ÁGUEDA/ÁGUEDA INTERNATIONAL RIVER --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), INTERNATIONAL RAILWAY BRIDGE, LA FREGENEDA MUNICIPALITY, SALAMANCA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON (The Águeda River always runs through Spanish territory, but in its last 40 kilometers it serves as the border with Portugal. The photograph is taken in the village of Barca d'Alva (Portugal) and shows the Spanish shore)

Barca d'Alva by Filipe Balata Alves, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - HUEBRA RIVER --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), BUENAMADRE MUNICIPALITY, SALAMANCA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON

rio huebra, buenamadre by KAMO KAMOEIRAS, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / DUERO BASINS - TÁMEGA/TAMEGA INTERNATIONAL RIVER --> (DUERO/DOURO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), VERÍN TOWN, OURENSE, GALICIA (The Támega River is born in Spain but only a third of its route makes it through Spanish territory)

Verín by Septem Trionis, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / LIMIA BASINS - LIMIA/LIMA INTERNATIONAL RIVER, BANDE MUNICIPALITY, OURENSE, GALICIA (The Limia River is born in Spain but only two fifths of its route makes it through Spanish territory. The Romans identified the Limia (called Limaeas) with the mythical Lethe)

Rio Limia. by Ramón Dominguez Blanco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / LIMIA BASINS - LABOREIRO/BARCIA INTERNATIONAL RIVER --> (LIMIA/LIMA INTERNATIONAL RIVER), PROVINCE OF OURENSE, GALICIA AND LABOREIRO MOUNTAIN RANGE, PORTUGAL  (The Laboreiro River, which flows a little in Portugal, meets the Spanish province of Ourense and serves as an international border until its mouth in the Limia/Lima River, which, coming from Spain, also forms the border with Portugal. In the photograph, the lower part is Portugal and the mountainous area is Spain)*

Ribeiro de Baixo (serie) por Teresalaloba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER, A GUARDA MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA AND CAMINHA MUNICIPALITY, PORTUGAL (The Miño/Minho river is the fourth in length of the international rivers of the Iberian Peninsula, after the Tagus, Duero and Guadiana. It does not enter Portugal, but acts as a border in its last 80 kilometres. In the photograph, taken in Spain, Portugal is the area on the right)

Desembocadura del Río Miño. Galicia. Spain by Elisa G. Fernández E., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - SIL RIVER --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), SIL CANYON, A PEROXA MUNICIPALITY, OURENSE, GALICIA

Cementero. Cañón del Sil by Pablo Nieto Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - BOEZA RIVER --> (SIL RIVER) --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), BIERZO REGION, CASTROPODAME MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

El río Boeza en Calamocos by Gabriel Fdez., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - CÚA RIVER --> (SIL RIVER) --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), BIERZO REGION, CACABELOS VILLAGE, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON*

Río Cúa a su paso por Cacabelos. El Bierzo. by Borja Varela Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - BIBEY (BIBEI) RIVER --> (SIL RIVER) --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), SANABRIA REGION, PORTO MUNICIPALITY, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

El río by sanabria2007, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - CABE RIVER --> (SIL RIVER) --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), MONFORTE DE LEMOS TOWN, LUGO, GALICIA

entorno río Cabe- Monforte de Lemos by Pat Celta, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - AVIA RIVER --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), RIBADAVIA VILLAGE, OURENSE, GALICIA

Ribadavia by EiNkEl, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - ARNOIA RIVER --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), ROMANESQUE BRIDGE, ALLARIZ VILLAGE, OURENSE, GALICIA

Regálame tus ojos by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / MIÑO/MINHO-SIL BASINS - DEVA RIVER --> (MIÑO/MINHO INTERNATIONAL RIVER), ROMAN BRIDGE, ARBO MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Puente de San Xoán de Mourentán-Arbo by Jose Francisco Escaneo Loira, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - VERDUGO RIVER, NEAR PONTE SAMPAIO BRIDGE, PONTEVEDRA MUNICIPALITY, GALICIA*

Río Verdugo by Francisco Alvarez Bao, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - LÉREZ RIVER, DOS TIRANTES BRIDGE, PONTEVEDRA CITY, GALICIA

Hacia el puente by juantiagues, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - UMIA RIVER, PORTAS MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Portas-Río Umia76 by juantiagues, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - ULLA RIVER, SPANISH TRAIN S-730 (ALVIA) CROSSING VIADUCT OVER THE RIVER, CATOIRA MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

UN 730 POR CATOIRA by Andreu Anguera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - SAR RIVER --> (ULLA RIVER), PADRÓN VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Padrỏn, Galice, Galicia, Espagne, Spain 13, le rio Sar by Pascal POGGI, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - TAMBRE RIVER, OUTES MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Río Tambre. Outes, La Coruña. España. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - XALLAS RIVER, ÉZARO FALL, DUMBRÍA MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (The Xallas River flows into the sea plunging into the Ézaro waterfall)

Fervenza do Xallas (Ézaro, Dumbría) by Manuel Alende Maceira, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - ANLLÓNS RIVER, PONTECESO VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

rio Anllóns by Jose Manuel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - MANDEO RIVER, BETANZOS TOWN, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Betanzos. Rio Mandeo by CARMEN MARTÍNEZ SANMARTIN, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ATLANTIC WATERSHED / RÍAS ALTAS AND RÍAS BAIXAS BASINS - EUME RIVER, NATURAL PARK OF FRAGAS (FORESTS) OF EUME, PONTEDEUME AND OTHER MUNICIPALITIES, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Trail to Monasterio de Caaveiro by Roberto Dominguez, en Flickr

With this photograph we finish the second part of the rivers of Spain (Atlantic watershed). The next and last chapter will be the rivers of the Mediterranean watershed.*


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Granada, Provincia de Granada, Andalucía*
Mediterranean old city of Granada








Granada by Kevin Kasmai, on Flickr.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPORTS PIER, CARTAGENA CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Cartagena, Murcia by jjulio2311, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MÁGINA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Mágina al amanecer by Jesús Mendoza Fotografía, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RECOLETOS AVENUE, MADRID, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Fuentes del Paseo de Recoletos by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ASUNCIÓN CHURCH (TOWER), SANTA MARIA DEL CAMPO VILLAGE, PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Santa María del Campo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMANESQUE HERMITAGE OF SANTA MARÍA DE TIERMES, MONTEJO DE TIERMES VILLAGE, PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Ermita de Santa Maria de Tiermes by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOTILLA DEL AZUER, DAIMIEL, PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Fortified well from the Bronze Age, built later than 2,200 BC)

Motilla del Azuer by Pablo P Alonso, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM CITY, PROVINCE OF ALACANT/ALICANTE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF VALENCIA

Benidorm by Iván Otero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARQUÉS DE RISCAL HOTEL AND CELLAR (FRANK GEHRY), ELCIEGO VILLAGE, ARABA/ALAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

El Ciego by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARE NOSTRUM TOWER (GAS NATURAL BUILDING), BARCELONA CITY, CATALONIA

Spain - Barcelona - Mare Nostrum Tower by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRECIUDAD SANCTUARY, SECASTILLA MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA PROVINCE, ARAGON

Santuario de Torreciudad by Angel Martinez Toro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AGUA TOWER, ZARAGOZA CITY, ARAGON

Desde la Noria Princess-4 by Fernando Soguero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VICTORIA NAO (REPLICA) AND PELLI TOWER, SEVILLA CITY, ANDALUSIA

_DSC4689_126 by rafael lopez puerto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CTBA PLACE, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Madrid by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DARIEN CELLAR, LOGROÑO MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Logroño (Rioja) by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VIÑA ARNAIZ CELLAR, CASTRILLO DE LA VEGA MUNICIPALITY, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON

La viña y la bodega. by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*YSIOS CELLAR, LAGUARDIA/BIASTERI, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY

viñedos cielos y curvas by jose ramon albizua, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOMMOS CELLAR, BARBASTRO MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA PROVINCE, ARAGON

BODEGAS SOMMOS by Enric Rubio Ros, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUNDADOR CELLAR, JEREZ DE LA FRONTERA CITY, CÁDIZ PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA

Courtyard of the Bodegas Fundador by Ryan Mallady, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BOUZA DO REI CELLAR, RIBADUMIA MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA PROVINCE, GALICIA

Bodega by M. Rey, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GÜELL CELLER  (GAUDI'S BUILDING), GARRAF, SITGES MUNICIPALITY, PROVINCE OF BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Celler Güell, Garraf, Sitges. by Angela Llop, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - MUGA RIVER, PONT DE MOLINS VILLAGE, GIRONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA*

La Muga a Pont de Molins by Federico Tamayo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - FLUVIÀ RIVER, MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, BESALÚ VILLAGE, GIRONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Pont de Besalú - Puente de Besalú - The Bridge of Besalú by vimets , en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - LLIERCA RIVER --> (FLUVIÀ RIVER), MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, TORTELLÀ AND SADERNES MUNICIPALITIES, GIRONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

PONT DE LLIERCA by joguero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - TER RIVER, SAU DAM, VILANOVA DE SAU MUNICIPALITY, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA*

Pantano de Sau by CarlosGirona1 Insta @CarlosGirona1, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - FRESER RIVER --> (TER RIVER), PLA DE LES EUGUES PLACE, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

El Freser al Pla de les Eugues by Jordi Zenith, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - ONYAR RIVER --> (TER RIVER), GIRONA CITY, CATALONIA

Riu Onyar - Girona by Rossend Gri, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Granada:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490066646463041540


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REMAINS OF THE VISIGOTHIC CHURCH OF SAN PEDRO DE LA MATA FROM THE 7TH CENTURY AFTER CHRIST, SONSECA MUNICIPALITY, PROVINCE OF TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Mata by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN TOWER OF URKULU, ORBAICETA MUNICIPALITY, NAVARRE (The Urkulu Trophy Tower is a Roman commemorative tower located on the top of Mount Urkulu (1,419 meters above sea level). It marked the limits of Hispania and Gaul, today Spain and France)

Torre Romana de Urkulu. by Jorge Carrasco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ROMAN BRIDGE, CÓRDOBA CITY, ANDALUSIA (The bridge was built by the Romans in the early 1st century BC. Córdoba was the capital of the Roman provinces of Hispania Ulterior and later of Baetica)

COTI022017_209R_FLK by Valentin Andres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTURTZI TOWN AND METROPOLITAN AREA OF BILBAO, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Hasta el infinito y mas alla by Indautxu71, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL AND SEGOVIA CITY FROM NATIONAL "PARADOR" (HOTEL), CASTILE AND LEON

DSC16555 by Pedro Geada, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OS CASTELOS BEACH, VIVEIRO TOWN, LUGO PROVINCE, GALICIA

Os Castelos by Francisco Alvarez Acevedo, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OLD CATHEDRAL, APSE AND GALLO TOWER, SALAMANCA (THE CITY OF THE GOLDEN STONE), CASTILE AND LEON

abside y torre del gallo - catedral vieja - salamanca by Michel Hernández, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GOTHIC FACADE, CATHEDRAL, BURGOS CITY, CASTILE AND LEON

DSC_8080 by Rustam Bikbov, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COUNCIL CITY, RIPOLLET TOWN, METROPOLITAN AREA OF BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Ripollet by ArockAMG, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCAZABA (FORTRESS), ANTEQUERA TOWN, PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Antequera (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS NEGRAS VILLAGE, NÍJAR-CABO DE GATA MUNICIPALITY, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Las Negras by Txabi Erkiaga, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*OLD ARAB FERRIS WHEEL, ALCANTARILLA TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGION DE MURCIA

Noria Alcantarilla Murcia by Vicente Camarasa, en Fl*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, COCA VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de COCA (SEGOVIA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TAJO (CUT), RONDA TOWN, MALAGA, ANDALUSIA

Atardecer en el Puente Nuevo del Tajo de Ronda by Edu Juan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL, LEÓN CITY, CASTILE AND LEON

Catedral de León by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CATHEDRAL, ASTORGA TOWN, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Catedral de Astorga by orbellal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL LIBRARY OF SPAIN, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Biblioteca Nacional (2) by Rubén Vique, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEVE BALLESTEROS-SANTANDER AIRPORT, CAMARGO MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Aeropuerto Seve Ballesteros-Santander by José Miguel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARINA, BENALMÁDENA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Benalmadena Marina by Si B, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOÑANA NATIONAL PARK, HUELVA PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA

D O Ñ A N A // “Mañanas de invierno” #doñana #doñanawildlife by Francisco Romero Caceres, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GARROTXA REGION, PROVINCE OF GIRONA, CATALONIA

Garrotxa by MorBCN, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATIONAL PARK OF CALDERA DE TABURIENTE, LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

La Palma by Solresor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BILBAO CITY, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Bilbao by Robert Trujillo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALVERDE DE LA VERA VILLAGE, LA VERA REGION, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Valverde de la Vera -Caceres by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FUENGIROLA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Fuengirola by amamolina, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM CITY, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Benidorm by amamolina, en Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Castor_Game , thanks for posting, your photos are awesome


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BARCELONA CITY, CATALONIA

Barcelona by GCPhotographs, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FOZ (GORGE), LUMBIER MUNICIPALITY, NAVARRE

Lumbier (Navarra) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA CATALINA CASTLE, JAÉN CITY, ANDALUSIA

Jaén by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CARMEN'S CONVENT, CAMPRODÓN VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA

IGLESIA-CONVENTO DEL CARMEN - CAMPRODON - CHURCH-CONVENT DEL CARMEN by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @Castor_Game , thanks for posting, your photos are awesome


Thanks, Zaz965, but the only thing I do is put pictures of my country, trying to show beauties or interesting things about Spain 

🙂 🙂 🙂 🙂 🙂


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AZCA PLACE, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Picasso Tower - Madrid by Juaberna, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RAVINES OF GEBAS, ALHAMA DE MURCIA AND LIBRILLA MUNICIPALITIES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Barrancos de Gebas by Sergio González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VALLDEMOSSA VILLAGE, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

un joli cadre by Hélène Baudart, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAS GORGOLLITAS PLACE, SANTIAGO-PONTONES MUNICIPALITY, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Las Gorgollitas by alvaro pi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - BESÒS RIVER, SANT ADRIÀ DE BESÒS, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Desembocadura riu Besòs. by Escursso, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - TORDERA RIVER, SANT CELONI, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Les Llobateres by Albert Torelló, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - LLOBREGAT RIVER, CERCS MUNICIPALITY, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Pont de Pedret by RAMON ARIAS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - CARDENER RIVER --> (LLOBREGAT RIVER), NAVÈS MUNICIPALITY, LLEIDA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Pantà de la LLosa del Cavall by Mª Dolors González Fàbregas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - ANOIA RIVER --> (LLOBREGAT RIVER), GELIDA MUNICIPALITY, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Riu Anoia by 11299883, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - FOIX RIVER, CASTELLET I LA GORNAL VILLAGE, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Pantano de Foix ,1816 by Rafa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - GAIÀ RIVER, TARRAGONA MUNICIPALITY, TARRAGONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Desembocadura del Gaià by Joaquim F. P., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / CATALAN BASINS - FRANCOLÍ RIVER, TARRAGONA MUNICIPALITY, TARRAGONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA

Port Tarragona i Riu Francoli by riudelacana, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - EBRO RIVER, ZARAGOZA CITY, ARAGON (The Ebro is the longest river in Spain and the second longest in the Iberian Peninsula after the Tagus River; It is also the second in length of the rivers that flow into the Mediterranean Sea after the Nile River.

El Ebro desde el Pilar by Jotomo62, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - RUDRÓN RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), VALLE DE SEDANO MUNICIPALITY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Río Rudrón / Valdelateja (Burgos) by Lumiago, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - OCA RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), OÑA MUNICIPALITY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Río Oca. by Eduu1054, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - NELA RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), PUENTEDEY VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Puentedey y Nela by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - BAYAS RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), NATURAL PARK OF GORBEIA/GORBEA, ARABA/ÁLAVA AND BIZKAIA PROVINCES, BASQUE COUNTRY

Rio Bayas. Parque Natural del Gorbea by josemaria2321955, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - ZADORRA RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), URIBARRI GAMBOA, ARRATZUA-UBARRUNDIA MUNICIPALITY, ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE, BASQUE COUNTRY

Uribarri Ganboa by Jabi Artaraz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - TIRÓN RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), CUZCURRITA DE RÍO TIRÓN VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Rio Tirón a su paso por Cuzcurrita by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - NAJERILLA RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), VINIEGRA DE ABAJO MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Rio Najerilla. La Rioja. by Mackedwars, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - EGA RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), CÁRCEL (JAIL) BRIDGE, ESTELLA-LIZARRA VILLAGE, NAVARRE

Lizarra - Kartzelako zubia - Ega ibaia by A.M. Goñi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - CIDACOS RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), ARNEDILLO VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Rio Cidacos (La Rioja) by JOSE MARIA ALDAY DIEGO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - ARAGON RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), PEREGRINOS BRIDGE, CANFRANC MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON

Puente de los Peregrinos by juanmzgz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - ARAGON SUBORDÁN RIVER --> (ARAGON RIVER) --> (EBRO RIVER), VALLE DE HECHO MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON

Rio Aragón Subordán by Javier Barco, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - IRATI RIVER --> (ARAGON RIVER) --> (EBRO RIVER), SELVA (JUNGLE, FOREST) DE IRATI, NAVARRE (This forest continues in the south of France, also called Irati, but the valley that gives its name to these forests is located in Spain)

Entre naturaleza by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - ARGA RIVER --> (ARAGON RIVER) --> (EBRO RIVER), PAMPLONA CITY, NAVARRE

Paseos del Arga, al fondo el puente de las Oblatas. by Jorge Rubio Ruiz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - ALHAMA RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), CERVERA DEL RÍO ALHAMA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

1 Río Alhama, La Rioja, España. by Eliseo Martínez Castellano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDITERRANEAN WATERSHED / EBRO BASINS - QUEILES RIVER --> (EBRO RIVER), VOZMEDIANO VILLAGE, PROVINCE OF SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Río Queiles - Vozmediano. by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOS BARRUECOS PLACE, MALPARTIDA DE CÁCERES MUNICIPALITY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Los Barruecos by Manuel Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE"RÍA", BILBAO CITY, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Bilbao, reflejos sobre la ria by josemaria2321955, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

View towards Teide on the island of Tenerife over 100 km away, from the Cumbre Vieja volcano on La Palma:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALÁJAR VILLAGE, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA*

*Alájar, #Huelva, #Andalucía, España** by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE PARTACUA MOUNTAIN RANGE, SALLENT DE GÁLLEGO AND BIESCAS MUNICIPALITIES, HUESCA, ARAGON

Sierra de la Partacua by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAMPO DE SAN JUAN PLACE, MORATALLA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA*
*
Campo de San Juan - Moratalla - Murcia by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, SIGÜENZA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Sigüenza Noche by José Ibañez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIMANTELL VILLAGE, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Benimantell, Costa Blanca by Baz Richardson, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CLIFFS OF LOIBA, ORTIGUEIRA MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

LOIBA by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TXINDOKI PEAK, ABALTXISKETA MUNICIPALITY, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Sheep and Txindoki by Tatxon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LLANO DE UCANCA PLACE, ROQUES GARCÍA AND TEIDE PEAK, NATIONAL PARK OF LAS CAÑADAS DEL TEIDE, LA OROTAVA MUNICIPALITY, TENERIFE ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

Milky Way at Llano de Ucanca by Martin Lovekosi, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LOURO MOUNT AND XALFAS LAGOON, SANTIAGO DE LOURO PLACE, MUROS MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (A "special" place in Galicia, which has always been surrounded by legends and myths, on the other hand something natural when in a certain place there are "things" that come from the past. In the photograph view of Mount Louro in the distance)

Monte Louro by N O E L | F E A N S, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LOURO MOUNT AND XALFAS LAGOON, SANTIAGO DE LOURO PLACE, MUROS MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (The mount is located on a peninsula in the north of the Ria de Muros y Noia, delimiting the beginning of the Costa de la Muerte (Death Coast ) and is the symbol of the place in a historical way. It is considered an inselberg and is believed to be two million years old. In the photograph view of Louro mount and Xalfas lagoon)

MONTE LOURO by Manolo Arean, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LOURO MOUNT AND XALFAS LAGOON, SANTIAGO DE LOURO PLACE, MUROS MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (A legend, very old, which had some credibility in other times, in which people were more given to superstitions and stories that referred to the supernatural, spoke of the fact that in the Xalfa lagoon there was once a town submerged in the waters, mysteriously disappeared when the lagoon was formed when the flow of the river Longarela joined with the water of the sea. According to legend, the original inhabitants of that submerged town, who came to think that it could be the mythical Atlantis, would still wander among the dunes that separate the lagoon from the Atlantic Ocean, hiding from the sight of people among the sand elevations and the reeds that surround the area. In the photograph view of Xalfas lagoon and Louro Mount) 

Monte Louro Lagoa by Mino Andrade, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LOURO MOUNT AND XALFAS LAGOON, SANTIAGO DE LOURO PLACE, MUROS MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (There are legends and stories that speak of underground galleries and stairs that connect the mountain and the lagoon, and a thousand other things about this mountain that seems to emerge from the depths of the ocean. In the photograph view of Louro mount and Xalfas lagoon)

Monte Louro by José Luis García Mendoza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LOURO MOUNT AND XALFAS LAGOON, SANTIAGO DE LOURO PLACE, MUROS MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (But what is it that makes certain places surrounded by mysteries, myths, legends or stories? Today Louro Mount is a tourist beach with naked swimmers, although there is an area where people are dressed for swimming. Is it perhaps the petroglyphs that surround the mountain that gives rise to fantastic stories? It is possible, it happens in other places as we have seen before. In the photograph the petroglyph of Laxe das Rodas )

Dobre espiral da Laxe das Rodas - Muros (probando...) by Lansbricae, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN, HUÉSCAR AND PUEBLA DE DON FADRIQUE MUNICIPALITIES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (Another of the mountains considered sacred in ancient times; surely its current name is a corruption of the word "Sacra", that is: Sacred. In the photograph La Sagra mountain from another place with the aura of myth: Jabalcón Mount)

LA SAGRA: EL TECHO DEL ALTIPLANO. by Jose Angel Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN, HUÉSCAR AND PUEBLA DE DON FADRIQUE MUNICIPALITIES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (La Sagra is an isolated peak located north of the province of Granada (Spain). It is the highest point of the Subbética mountain range and the Grenadian Altiplano; its altitude is 2383 meters above sea level in its highest part (it has a double peak of unequal height). View of the peak from the road) 

Camino a La Sagra by Toni Silvente, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN, HUÉSCAR AND PUEBLA DE DON FADRIQUE MUNICIPALITIES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (Its uniqueness lies in its prominence, since it emerges alone surrounded by other areas of lower altitude, in addition, it is the highest peak in Andalusia outside of Sierra Nevada mountain range. Its tops remain snowy throughout the fall, winter, and early spring. The mountain in a closer view )

La sagra by antuan pov, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN, HUÉSCAR AND PUEBLA DE DON FADRIQUE MUNICIPALITIES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (La Sagra is a natural refuge for flora and fauna of marked contrasts and great variety. Within the flora, its holm oak and cork oak forests stand out at the foot of the mountain and the dense Salgareño pine forests, very typical of the Baetic Systems. In this environment, there is also a small forest of giant sequoia specimens in the well-known area of La Losa . Slope of La Sagra mountain)*

*Laderas de la Sagra. (Granada)** by Epicuro14, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN, HUÉSCAR AND PUEBLA DE DON FADRIQUE MUNICIPALITIES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (The peak is made up of stratified limestone, marl and chalk that can be seen near the summit, as very thick and hard strata, as well as the ravines and deep gullies that cross its flanks. It is the result of the Alpine orogenesis that acted on the sediments of the area about 25 million years ago. Fossils from this geological era can be found on its top, especially shells of marine animals (mainly clams and bivalves). In the photograph group of hikers near the summit)

La Sagra, Granada by F4L1 P.6., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL PLACES OF SPAIN

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN, HUÉSCAR AND PUEBLA DE DON FADRIQUE MUNICIPALITIES, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (La Sagra summit)

Cima de la Sagra by Conde__NK, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*UÑA VILLAGE AND LAGOON, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*

*Pueblo de Uña. Cuenca. Spain by Elisa G. Fernández E., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*STAIRS TO SAN JUAN DE GAZTELUGATXE HERMITAGE, BERMEO MUNICIPALITY, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Escaleras hacia San Juan de Gaztelugatxe by Jose Roldan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LANDSCAPE (MÁGINA MOUNTAIN RANGE) FROM HUELMA MUNICIPALITY, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

65. Campos. by emijus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WALL AND TOWER OF CATHEDRAL, EL BURGO DE OSMA VILLAGE, PROVINCE OF SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

~~~~ by Menta, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUBRIQUE VILLAGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Spain - Malaga - Jubrique by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RUESGA PLACE, CERVERA DE PISUERGA MUNICIPALITY, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Ruesga | Cervera de Pisuerga | Palencia | 2016 by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EL CHARCO AZUL PLACE, LA FRONTERA MUNICIPALITY, EL HIERRO ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

_MG_7379 by Juan Fco. Marrero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TRUJILLO VILLAGE, PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA

Trujillo by manu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MOGOR PLACE, MAÑÓN MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Galicia, España. O Barqueiro. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CIONAL PLACE, VILLARDECIERVOS MUNICIPALITY, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Primeras nieves sobre La Cabrera. by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARAÑA MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

La mejor droga para el alma./The best drug for the soul. by O.M.A., en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDELLIN VILLAGE, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Lights of Conquest || Luces de Conquista (Medellín, Provincia de Badajoz. Extremadura) by Chano Sánchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADERUELO VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Reflejos al mediodia by Roberto_48, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LIENCRES PLACE, PIÉLAGOS MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNTY OF CANTABRIA

Costa Quebrada by Pablo Carrascosa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*AÑISCLO CANYON, FANLO MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON

Vacances20_200272 by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BESALÚ VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Nights in Besalu, Spain. by Andres Parra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CADAQUES VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA **(It is the easternmost village of the Iberian Peninsula)*
*
Cadaqués by Svet Luz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NATURAL PARK OF CABO DE GATA, CABO DE GATA-NÍJAR MUNICIPALITY, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Parque natural Cabo de Gata. Almería. España. by Carmen VG, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
ALMOZARA BRIDGE, ZARAGOZA CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON (It was inaugurated in 1870 to allow the interconnection of the railway lines that reached the city. After a hectic life, which included several renovations due to flooding, extensions and damage due to use, it was converted into a pedestrian and road bridge. Nowadays it is one of the main passages of the city over the Ebro river )

Puente de la Almozara y Plaza de Europa by Nati Almao, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
MOCHA BRIDGE, VALDEMAQUEDA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (There is no consensus when it comes to dating the construction of this bridge. Although tradition attributes a Roman origin to it, in fact it is popularly known as a Roman bridge, it is most likely a late medieval or pre-Renaissance work. It is located on the Cofio river )

The Blue Hour at Puente de la Mocha, La Hora Azul en el Puente de la Mocha by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
VIADUCT, COLINDRES AND BÁRCENA DE CICERO, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA (Cable-stayed structure in two sections with a total length of 420 meters and 6 spans. Pylon height 40 meters. Construction began in 1990. Opening date: May 1993. It is located on the Ria de Treto (Asón river) and is part of the A-8 motorway)

Viaducto de Colindres (Cantabria) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
LOS FRANCESES BRIDGE, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (The Puente de los Franceses (Bridge of the Frenchmen) was built between 1860 and 1862, along with other construction work on the railway line to the north, which began in 1856, by the Compañía de los Caminos de Hierro del Norte de España. It played a prominent role in the siege of Madrid by the Francoist forces and the song sung by the Republican defenders went down in history)

Río Manzanares. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr*

*A version of "Puente de los Franceses" singing the song as it is, without any political connotation, although with a modernized rhythm 





*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
CACHORRO BRIDGE, SEVILLA CITY, PROVINCE OF SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA (It is a steel structure, with two lowered arches with a span of 130 meters and no underwater support. Its real name is Puente del Cristo de la Expiración and it was built in the 1990s over the Guadalquivir river))

Puente del Cachorro y Torre Sevilla al atardecer // Cachorro bridge and Seville Tower at sunset by Antonio Urbano, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
ROMAN BRIDGE, MÉRIDA TOWN, PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA (Built by the Roman Empire at the end of the 1st century BC. over the Guadiana river, the work rose in antiquity over the river along two sections separated by a cutwater. It has gone through so many vicissitudes throughout its history that the current bridge is far from resembling the original, which at one point was the longest in the world)


Puente romano en Mérida by Jorge J. Rojas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
MONASTERY BRIDGE, GERRI DE LA SAL, PROVINCE OF LLEIDA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CATALONIA (Despite being a bridge built at the end of the 11th or beginning of the 12th century over the Noguera Pallaresa river, its appearance is modern, as it has been rebuilt on numerous occasions due to the river's floods. The current arcade, made with brick and stone on the railings, corresponds to the last reconstruction, already done in modern times)

El pont de Gerri / Gerri bridge by SBA73, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
PIEDRA (STONE) BRIDGE, PONTEDEUME AND CABANAS MUNICIPALITIES, PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA (The first written reference is from 1162 and refers to a wooden bridge over the river Eume. However, it must have existed since time immemorial to connect both banks of the river, inhabited since ancient times. At the end of the 14th century, Fernán Pérez de Andrade had a stone bridge built. This bridge had 78 arches. Finally, the bridge was demolished and a new one was built between 1863 and 1873, initially with 11 arches that were progressively enlarged to the current 15)

Pontedeume by Pedro Rubens, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
SAN MARTÍN BRIDGE, TOLEDO CITY, PROVINCE OF TOLEDO, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA (It is a medieval bridge over the Tagus River located in the western part of the city of Toledo, from which a magnificent view of the city is contemplated. It was originally built in the 13th century, taking the name of the parish to whose jurisdiction it belonged: San Martín. In its construction, it is probable that the Alcántara bridge was taken as a model, although more eyes had to be projected due to the greater width of the Tagus at this point in its course. 

El otro lado del puente de San Martín by Enrique Astra, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
TOLEDO BRIDGE, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (The most beautiful of Madrid's bridges over the Manzanares River. It is in an elegant baroque style (churrigueresque, a Spanish baroque style) and was built between 1718 and 1732 by the architect Pedro de Ribera. Today it is a completely pedestrian bridge )

Puente de Toledo by antonio braza, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SP*_A_*IN THROUGH THE TIMES
MARIA KRISTINA BRIDGE, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN CITY, PROVINCE OF GIPUZKOA, FORAL COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY (The María Kristina Bridge is a bridge over the Urumea River as it passes through the city of San Sebastián. The design is by Antonio Palacios Ramilo. It was built in reinforced concrete, which was a novelty for the time, with three arches with a span of 24 meters, 20 meters wide and 88 meters long. The bridge was inaugurated on January 20, 1905, the feast of San Sebastián)*

San Sebastian / Donostia. Puente de María Cristina. by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SP*_*A*_*IN THROUGH THE TIMES
ROMAN BRIDGE, OURENSE CITY, PROVINCE OF OURENSE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA (The Orense bridge, known indistinctly as the Roman Bridge, Old Bridge or Major Bridge, over the River Miño, was built in the 1st century AD. C. within a branch of Via XVIII or Via Nova. During the 12th century, the main arch of the bridge gave way, giving rise to a series of endless repairs and collapses that did not end until the 17th century. The final reform gave the bridge its current appearance, indisputably medieval despite the fact that original Roman elements are maintained, such as the arches at the beginning of the bridge)

Puente Romano. Ourense by RFMyFL, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SP*_*A*_*IN THROUGH THE TIMES
CONSTITUCIÓN DE 1812 BRIDGE, CÁDIZ CITY AND MUNICIPALITY OF PUERTO REAL, PROVINCE OF CÁDIZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA (The Constitución de 1812 bridge (popularly called La Pepa bridge) is a cable-stayed bridge that crosses the Bay of Cádiz, giving access to Cádiz from the mainland, being the third access to the city of Cádiz. Construction of the bridge began in 2008 and was opened on September 2015. Once it was opened, it became the longest-span bridge in Spain at 540 metres. Considering the cable-stayed bridges, it would be the third longest in Europe)

Puente de La Pepa by Merchi Vidal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
ALCÁNTARA BRIDGE, TOLEDO CITY, PROVINCE OF TOLEDO, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA (The Alcántara Bridge (from the Arabic القنطرة al-qanţaratu, "bridge") is a historic construction located in the city of Toledo, which rises over the Tagus River. Located at the foot of the castle of San Servando and next to the Alcantara gate, there is evidence of its construction in Roman times, at the foundation of Toletum. It was heavily damaged and rebuilt in the 10th century)

Puente de Alcantara - Toledo by Javier León (Fx), en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
"القنطرة al-qanţaratu", "EL PUENTE", "THE BRIDGE", ALCÁNTARA, PROVINCIA DE CÁCERES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA (The Alcántara Bridge is a Roman arch bridge built between the years 103 and 104, which crosses the Tagus River in the Spanish town of Alcántara, in the province of Cáceres. It is a bridge that combines refined technique with aesthetics and functionality, one of the clearest exponents of what was Roman civil engineering impregnated with a propagandistic nature. Located in a seemingly unimportant area, it was magnificently built as a permanent lookout for the Roman Empire in a region well-regarded for its metal deposits. Its obvious beauty led to its being called "The Bridge", but its builders already knew about it, since they said: Pontem perpetui mansurum in saecula mundi fecit divina nobilis arte Lacer ... (Permanent bridge will remain forever in the world Lacer (designer) made by famous art ...). And so it says on an existing plaque in the Roman temple next to the bridge, crypt of the Roman engineers who built it)

El Puente | The Bridge by Iván Calamonte, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
MAR BRIDGE, VALENCIA CITY, PROVINCE OF VALENCIA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF VALENCIA (The Puente del Mar is a pedestrian bridge that crosses the Turia riverbed diagonally, although today the river flows through another place. It is the easternmost of the five historic bridges in the city. The first known bridge must have been built during the 14th century, then built of wood. The damage to this structure caused by the various floods of the River Turia made it necessary to start in 1425 the construction of a more robust structure, which already had stone foundations and pillars. 

Puente del Mar - València by Francisco Jose Colomer Pache, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
LUSITANIA BRIDGE, MÉRIDA TOWN, PROVINCE OF BADAJOZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA (Is a bridge designed by the architect Santiago Calatrava. It was inaugurated in 1991 and is 480 meters long, crossing the Guadiana River as it passes through Mérida.

The Bridge by Juan Mercader, en Flick*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
HIERRO (IRON) BRIDGE, LOGROÑO CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA (The Hierro Bridge is currently the oldest of the four bridges that cross the Ebro River as it passes through the city of Logroño. It was inaugurated in 1882 and has a length of 330 meters)

Puente de hierro (Logroño, 22-9-2009) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL **PLACES** OF SPAIN*

*BARRANCO DE LA VALLTORTA, MAESTRAT REGION, TIRIG, ALBOCÁCER AND LES COVES DE VINROMÁ MUNICIPALITIES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (The Barranco (Ravine) de la Valltorta is a place where important cultural and ecological values are concentrated. Thousands of years ago its inhabitants, the creators of Levantine Rock Art, painted scenes of daily life and their mythologies in its caves and shelters. Contemplating them we cannot compose aspects of the life of societies that lived in a barely degraded landscape. In the photograph, view of the Barranco de la Valltorta

Valltorta by MJSS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL **PLACES** OF SPAIN

BARRANCO DE LA VALLTORTA, MAESTRAT REGION, TIRIG, ALBOCÁCER AND LES COVES DE VINROMÁ MUNICIPALITIES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (In Valltorta there are 21 shelters with Levantine Art, a prehistoric manifestation that extends through the eastern part of the Iberian Peninsula, from Huesca and Lérida in the north, to Murcia and Albacete in the south, with an exceptional concentration of cave art in the Valencian Community. In the photograph access to one of the shelters of the Valltorta ravine)

clevill (1 de 1) by Adam Bellmunt, en Flickr
*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL **PLACES** OF SPAIN*
*
BARRANCO DE LA VALLTORTA, MAESTRAT REGION, TIRIG, ALBOCÁCER AND LES COVES DE VINROMÁ MUNICIPALITIES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Human and animal figures are painted in the Valltorta shelters with great naturalism, more pronounced in the latter, always in red with different shades. The best known is in the Cova dels Cavalls (Cave of the Horses), where a group of archers lie in wait and shoot their arrows at a herd of deer made up of an adult deer, a young one, five hinds and two fawns. In the mural photograph of the cave of the Horses)

Barranc de la Valltorta, Tírig by Dan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL **PLACES** OF SPAIN

BARRANCO DE LA VALLTORTA, MAESTRAT REGION, TIRIG, ALBOCÁCER AND LES COVES DE VINROMÁ MUNICIPALITIES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (The visit to the Barranco de la Valltorta has a double interest. In the first place, the contemplation of the paintings is a reflection of the "religious" concerns and the ways of life of some men who began to paint on the walls of their coats about seven thousand years ago. On the other hand, when approaching a humanized landscape, modeled by the traditional systems of agricultural and livestock exploitation, of which interesting architectural vestiges are preserved, such as barracas (stone barracks), cenias (simple machine that is placed in the course of a river and that, moved by the action of the current, draws water for irrigation) and azagadores (trail for sheep or goats). In the picture the interior ceiling of a dry stone hut)

Barraca de La Valltorta II by Abariltur, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL **PLACES** OF SPAIN*
*
BARRANCO DE LA VALLTORTA, MAESTRAT REGION, TIRIG, ALBOCÁCER AND LES COVES DE VINROMÁ MUNICIPALITIES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (The bottom of the ravine, which 7,000 years ago, at the time of the hunter-gatherers who painted the scenes of the Valltorta shelters, was very different from what it looks like now, has been used for crops. Seven millennia ago a river course must have run through a typical Mediterranean forest, a completely different landscape and, today, difficult to imagine)

Valltorta by MJSS, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MYTHICAL **PLACES** OF SPAIN

BARRANCO DE LA VALLTORTA, MAESTRAT REGION, TIRIG, ALBOCÁCER AND LES COVES DE VINROMÁ MUNICIPALITIES, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (In the Barranco de la Valltorta museum, in the village of Tirig, there is a reproduction of an enormous aurochs, the antecedent of the current bull, whose bone remains have appeared in various places in the area)

Ur, uro, museu de la Valltorta, Tírig. by Angela Llop, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF SPAIN THROUGH THE TIMES
PIEDRA (STONE) BRIDGE, OTSAGABIA/OCHAGAVÍA VILLAGE, FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE (Medieval bridge over the Anduña river of which no further information is known)*

Puente by Kamikaze GT, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
FITERO BRIDGE, MUNICIPALITIES OF ITERO DE LA VEGA, PROVINCE OF PALENCIA AND ITERO DEL CASTILLO, PROVINCE OF BURGOS, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON (The so-called Itero, Ponteroso or Fitero bridge, over the Pisuerga river, was built by order of Alfonso VI of León, it is an 11th-century construction and is one of the longest bridges on the Camino de Santiago, with eleven masonry arcades)

Itero de la Vega-Puente Fitero by Rafael g Martin Nieto, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
PABELLÓN BRIDGE, ZARAGOZA CITY, PROVINCE OF ZARAGOZA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON (It is an impressive and innovative horizontal building, main entrance of the International Exhibition dedicated to Water that was held in Zaragoza in the summer of 2008. The bridge was designed by Zaha Hadid. This Pritzker Prize-winning architect of Iraqi origin defined the project as one of the most important in her career. The structure aims to imitate a gladiolus stretched out over the Ebro River and is 270 meters long

Expo, Pabellón de Puente. Zaragoza by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
ISABEL II (TRIANA) BRIDGE, SEVILLA CITY, PROVINCE OF SEVILLA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA (The Isabel II Bridge, popularly known as Triana Bridge, is a bridge located in Seville. It joins the city center with the Triana neighborhood, crossing the Guadalquivir river. In the 19th century, it replaced an old boat bridge that existed in its place, constituting the oldest preserved iron bridge in Spain. Its construction ended in 1852, under the reign of Elizabeth II, which is why it bears that name. Today it is the bridge of Seville par excellence)

1402 SEVILLA 2018.12.23 by JCM Photo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES 
PIEDRA (STONE) BRIDGE, VALDERROBRES VILLAGE, PROVINCE OF TERUEL, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ARAGON (The construction of the Gothic bridge over the Matarraña river seems to be associated with that of its walls, so we could date the beginning of the works to build it around 1390)*

Puente de piedra de Valderrobres by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
SALOMÓN BRIDGE, NIEBLA MUNICIPALITY, PROVINCE OF HUELVA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA (It is a bridge with classic lines, built in the form of a lattice box girder. Built in 1888, this infrastructure was part of the Riotinto mining railway. It is located on the Tinto river, unique in the world)*


Puente Salomón by Maruxa Tanit Bermejo Mora, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
ROMAN BRIDGE, CANGAS DE ONÍS AND PARRES MUNICIPALITIES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS (Although it is known as the Roman bridge, it is a medieval construction from the reign of Alfonso XI of Castile (1.311/1.350) with its famous canted arch and two other smaller arches that are unequal. The bridge, which is located on the Roman road that linked the towns of Lucus Asturum (present-day Lugo de Llanera) and Portus Victoriae (present-day Santander), was built on top of a previous one that could have Roman origins. It is one of the most famous bridges in Spain and stands over the Sella River)

iVacances21 0052. by Joan, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
BIZKAIA BRIDGE, PORTUGALETE TOWN AND LAS ARENAS PLACE, GETXO MUNICIPALITY, PROVINCE OF BIZKAIA, FORAL COMMUNITY OF BASQUE COUNTRY (It is a toll ferry bridge, conceived, designed and built by private initiative between 1887 and 1893, which joins the two banks of the Bilbao estuary. It was inaugurated on July 28, 1893, being the first of its type in the world and one of the eight that are still preserved. It is declared a World Heritage Site) 

Puente Vizcaya by jose edit, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Moraira:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
OLD BRIDGE, RÁBADE AND OUTEIRO DE REI MUNICIPALITIES, PROVINCE OF LUGO, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF GALICIA (The old bridge of Rábade, of Roman origin although medieval in design, built between the 13th and 14th centuries, is located over the Miño river)

Rábade, Lugo, España. Río Miño. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
OLD BRIDGE, POTES VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA (It is supposed to be the oldest of the bridges of the village of Potes over the Deva river, but apart from its medieval line nothing else is known)

Rio Deva a su paso por Potes.Cantabria. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*AI*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
POETAS (POETS) BRIDGE, ZAMORA CITY, PROVINCE OF ZAMORA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON (Work of the engineer Javier Manterola, it was inaugurated on March 1, 2013. That same day, the old Stone Bridge of the city was pedestrianized, which it replaces as the main entrance road to the city from the southwest. It is located on the Douro River)

Niebla II by Luicabe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
ABBAS IBN FIRNÁS BRIDGE, CÓRDOBA CITY, PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ANDALUSIA (The Abbás Ibn Firnás Bridge is an arch bridge that crosses the Guadalquivir River as part of the southern section of the Western Variant of Córdoba, which joins the A-4 and A-45 motorways with the N-437 (Airport road), and whose inauguration took place on January 14, 2011. It owes its name to the engineer Abbás Ibn Firnás, a precursor to aeronautics, who in the 9th century launched himself from the Arruzafa tower with a winged device built by him to plan over Córdoba)

Puente Abbas Ibn Firnas 02 by Edu Peña | fotografía, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
INGENIERO CARLOS FERNÁNDEZ CASADO BRIDGE, LUNA (MOON) REGION, PROVINCE OF LEÓN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON (It is a cable-stayed bridge in northern Spain that crosses the Luna river (Barrios de Luna reservoir), in the province of León, forming part of the Ruta de la Plata highway (AP-66). It was inaugurated in 1983, being the cable-stayed bridge with the longest span in the world for some years, and also the record for the length of a prestressed concrete cable-stayed bridge. The bridge was designed by the engineer Javier Manterola)*

Embalse de Barrios de Luna by Miguel Angel, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, FRÍAS MUNICIPALITY, PROVINCE OF BURGOS, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON (It crosses the Ebro river, on the access road to the village. Its construction dates back to the 13th century, predominantly in the Gothic style. It is considered one of the most beautiful medieval bridges in Spain)

Lo viejo y lo nuevo / The Old and the New by Miquel González Page, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRIDGES OF *_*SP*_*A**I*_*N*_* THROUGH THE TIMES
ROMAN (MEDIEVAL) BRIDGE, ACEHÚCHE AND CECLAVÍN MUNICIPALITIES, PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF EXTREMADURA (It is of medieval construction, although it has some elements of Roman times and is located on the Fresnedosa stream)

Puente romano. Acehuche, Cáceres. by Senén, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST (AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
LA GRACIOSA ISLAND, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS (La Graciosa is the largest of the islands and islets that make up the Chinijo archipelago. To the south, wide beaches of blond sand predominate, such as those of La Cocina and Los Franceses. Also on the coast are its two urban settlements: Caleta del Sebo and Pedro Barba. The first constitutes the main population center, while the second is currently uninhabited, there are only temporary residents, especially tourists. Like the rest of the Canary Islands, its origin is volcanic. Its highest peak is that of Agujas Grandes, with 266 m)










La Graciosa, discover the eighth island of the Canary Islands | Visit La Graciosa


Visit La Graciosa, in the Canary Islands. Here you will find activities, what to see, accommodations and how to get to the island.




www.visitlagraciosa.com





La Graciosa by Wolfgang Hofmeister, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)*
*AUTOL VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA (Autol is located in the Cidacos river valley right at the point where it collides with the Yerga mountain range, in such a way that the river has to make a large meander around the municipality. It belongs to the region of Calahorra and is just over 50 kilometers from Logroño, the regional capital)








Visitas Guiadas a Autol (La Rioja) | HolaRioja.com


¿Quieres conocer el Picuezo y la Picueza, descubrir la leyenda que los rodea y disfrutar en directo de estos impresionantes monolitos? Ven y conoce Autol.




www.holarioja.com




*
*Autol by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST (AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
MONTAÑA PALENTINA REGION, CURAVACAS PEAK, VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN MUNICIPALITY, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON (The Montaña Palentina has a natural environment of great environmental and landscape quality that is preserved, in a large part of the surface, under three protection figures: Montaña Palentina Natural Park, Covalagua Natural Area and Las Tuerces Natural Area. The landscape and ethnographic characteristics make it very attractive as an example of tourism in rural areas. In recent years, it has provided itself with consolidated tourist resources and infrastructure and is committed to continuing to consider tourism as one of the strategic elements to revitalize this territory, without forgetting its integration with the rest of the economic activities in the region)*




__





Montaña Palentina | Portal Diputación de Palencia


De Palencia y su provincia, se tiene la imagen tópica y superficial, de que sus paisajes no son otra cosa que unas grandes llanuras aplastadas por el sol en sus cortos veranos, y una nívea friura en sus eternos inviernos. Pero la provincia de Palencia no es esa imagen estereotipada, ¡ni mucho...




www.diputaciondepalencia.es




*
MONTAÑA PALENTINA by canduela, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
RÍO LOBOS CANYON, PROVINCES OF SORIA AND BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (The Lobos River Canyon Natural Park is a protected natural area in the autonomous community of Castilla y León, Spain. Approximately three quarters of its area is located in the province of Soria and a quarter in the province of Burgos. The Lobos River is the axis of the canyon of the same name and the cause of the erosion that has shaped it. It starts in Burgos, although it runs mainly through the province of Soria. It is located in the separation of the Iberian mountain range with the high Duero plateau. Morphologically, it is a deep pit excavated in the Mesozoic limestone of the fluvial channel, which has exposed enormous walls several tens of meters high. This pit is the result of a double erosion: that due to the erosion of the river itself and that due to the dissolution of the rock by the water. The sinking of the bed has occurred when the caves that the water had previously excavated gave way. This subsidence has left concave areas, also called lermas, which can be seen, stained by oxides, on the walls of the canyon)*








Parque Natural Cañón del Río Lobos


El Parque Natural Cañón del Río Lobos, ubicado en las provincia de Soria y Burgos, está considerado como uno de los paisajes más bellos de España por la espectacularidad de su relieve, un singular ...




www.turismocastillayleon.com





*Cañón del rio Lobos by Paco Satué, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)*
*EN PORTER COVE, ALAIOR MUNICIPALITY, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS (Cala en Porter is a place belonging to the municipality of Alayor, on the island of Menorca, Balearic Islands, Spain. It is mainly known for the beach that gives it its name, shaped like a cockle and with a winding entrance, very popular with tourists during the months of the tourist season.










Cala en Porter


Cala en Porter está a 11 kilómetros de Alaior, situada entre los morros Esclafat y Ponent, así como junto a la urbanización homónima. Al oeste de Cala en Porter se h...




www.menorca.es





Beach Cala En Porter by James Brown, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST (AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
YESA RESERVOIR AND TIERMAS VILLAGE (DESERTED), SIGÜÉS MUNICIPALITY, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (With ancient baths of sulphurous waters under the waters (of Roman origin), the old inhabitants of the village demand its rehabilitation)
Embalse de Yesa y Tiermas. Pueblo abandonado. by fernando monclus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
TAGULUCHE VALLEY, LA GOMERA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS (Without a doubt, the best view of the Taguluche place, in the southeast of La Gomera, is obtained from the El Santo viewpoint, on the same road that leads to it. From here you can see a beautiful valley dotted with small white houses among a majestic palm grove, one of the most important in the Canary Islands and declared a Site of Community Interest by the European Union. Once inside the farmhouse, we find a picturesque rural settlement where man and nature go hand in hand)


https://lagomera.travel/lugares-con-encanto/la-gomera/taguluche/



Taguluche by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
WINDMILLL, CONSUEGRA, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Symbol of Consuegra and La Mancha, the windmills crown the Calderico hill, drawing an absolutely unique picture. Universal thanks to Don Quixote, it is impossible to stand in front of them without imagining the adventures of the hidalgo and visualize an inspired Cervantes who, well versed in the area, wanted to capture them in his novel)










Molinos de Viento Consuegra - Página Oficial de Turismo de Consuegra


En Consuegra encontrarás los gigantes del Quijote. Molinos de Viento de La Mancha inmortalizados por Cervantes.Ven a ver los Molinos de Consuegra




www.consuegra.es





En un lugar de la Mancha...Parte 1 by Antonio Rojas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)*
*ROYAL PALACE OF LA GRANJA, REAL SITIO DE SAN ILDEFONSO VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (The Royal Site of La Granja de San Ildefonso, declared a Historical Monument, is one of the best examples of the monarchical splendor of the 18th century. Felipe V, the first Bourbon to reign in Spain, fell in love with this beautiful place back in 1717. Such was his “flash” that he decided to build a palace and gardens adorned with sculptures and fountains there that would remind him of his childhood in the French court of his grandfather Louis XIV. The creation of this Royal Site was his great personal work, he had found the ideal place to retire from the world...)










Palacio Real de La Granja de San Ildefonso







www.patrimonionacional.es





Tápame, tápame, tápame by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(*AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST* AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)*
*BOLNUEVO BEACH, MAZARRÓN MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA* *(The "Gredas de Bolnuevo" or "Bolnuevo Erosions" are located in an exceptional enclave at the foot of the Sierra de las Moreras protected natural area. The rarity and beauty of its capricious modeling place it among the places of greatest scenic, cultural and scientific interest in the Region of Murcia)*
*








Erosiones de Bolnuevo - Bahía de Mazarrón. Esencia del Mediterráneo. Web Oficial de Turismo de Mazarrón







www.visitamazarron.com




*
*sculpture........ by Atsje Bosma-Prins, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
CROSCAT EXTINCT VOLCANO, SANTA PAU MUNICIPALITY, GARROTXA REGION, GIRONA, CATALONIA (Volcanic cone totally covered with vegetation except for mining extractions with a cut that allows to see the internal structure of the volcano. The impact produced by the mining extractions provoked social mobilizations (1975) and the subsequent protection of the volcanic zone (1982). The restoration of the clay pots won the FAD award for decorative arts design in 1995)








Reserva Natural del Volcán del Croscat


Volcán totalmente cubierto de vegetación a excepción de extracciones mineras con un corte que permite ver su estructura interna.




es.turismegarrotxa.com





C2120-Volcán improductivo (Garrocha, Gerona) by Eduardo Arias Rábanos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
LA VERA REGION, MADRIGAL DE LA VERA MUNICIPALITY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (Fertile land, full of water and at the foot of the Gredos mountain range. To pronounce La Vera is to speak of natural pools, gorges and rivers, incredible bridges, charming towns and a history of kings)








Ruta por la Comarca de la Vera: Tierra de reyes


¡Una de mis comarcas favoritas del país! La Vera en Extremadura es agua, vida y tierra cargada de historia.




www.exploraturuta.com





MADRIGAL DE LA VERA, EXTREMADURA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(**AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)*
*THE PEDRIZA PLACE, MANZANARES EL REAL MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (La Pedriza is a large granite batholith located on the southern slopes of the Guadarrama mountain range, within the Spanish municipality of Manzanares el Real, in the northwest of the Community of Madrid. This berrocal is formed by numerous cliffs, rocky walls, scree, streams and meadows)










La Pedriza del Manzanares | Patrimonio natural | turismo Manzanares El Real


Patrimonio natural, Qué visitar: Granito por doquier, el berrocal gigante de formas caprichosas que, aunque parezca imposible, da cobijo a una enorme y maravillosa variedad de fauna y flora.




manzanareselreal.org





La Pedriza by José Luis Vega, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
NATURAL PARK HORNACHUELOS MOUNTAIN RANGE, BEMBEZAR RIVER, HORNACHUELOS MUNICIPALITY, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA (This natural space contains a great biological diversity. The orography of the park is very varied. It is crossed by several rivers: the Bembézar, along with its tributary Guadalora, the Retortillo and the Guadiato; Meadows, dense forests, steep ravines, canyons and mountains form the landscape. The fauna is made up of different populations of birds, such as the griffon vulture, black vulture (one of the largest colonies in Andalusia), golden eagle, imperial eagle, Bonelli's eagle and black stork. Among the terrestrial species: otter, mongoose, deer, wild boar, lynx and wolf)








Turismo Hornachuelos - Naturaleza Propia


Naturaleza Propia




turismohornachuelos.es





Embalse del Bembézar. Parque Natural de la Sierra de Hornachuelos. Córdoba. by Jose Luis Ogea, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
VALLES DEL OSO (BEAR VALLEYS), PROAZA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS (The famous Senda del Oso owes its current success to the mining past of the Valleys through which it runs. This old railway was the means of transporting coal and iron extracted from the mines between 1900 and 1963. It was then that the railway turned off its steam locomotives to begin transporting coal by road with trucks, which meant the total deterioration of roads and bridges)










≫ La guía definitiva para hacer la SENDA DEL OSO: andando o en bici


Te explicamos cómo hacer la Senda del Oso en bici y caminando. ✓ Descubre cuál es el tramo más bonito y cómo hacer la ruta del oso con niños.




www.sendadeloso.org





Proaza - Asturias - España by Mi Mundo visto a través del objetivo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
PEÑA DE FRANCIA (PEAK OF FRANCE), EL CABACO, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (Arriving at the Sierra de Francia, the traveler quickly distinguishes the unmistakable profile of this rocky massif, 1,723 meters high. A winding road leads up to the top, past stands of oak and pine trees. It is highly recommended to go up there and let your eyes fade to the horizon, until you can see the lands of Extremadura. Between cliffs and viewpoints, it is not uncommon to find specimens of mountain goats, owners of these cliffs)










La Peña de Francia | Salamanca Emoción


Llegando a la Sierra de Francia, el viajero rápidamente distingue el inconfundible perfil de este macizo rocoso, de 1.723 metros de altura. En su cima se levanta un santuario dominico, que acoge a la Virgen Morena, patrona de la provincia salmantina. Una hospedería y varios miradores completan...




www.salamancaemocion.es





Peña de Francia by Eloy Sanchez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
RONCAL VALLEY, RONCAL/ERRONKARI MUNICIPALITY, FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE (If the Roncal Valley has something, and if something differentiates it from other valleys or places, it is its rich history and the zeal that the people of Roncal have put in safeguarding and transmitting it)










vallederoncal – Onki xin, Bienvenidos







vallederoncal.es





Roncal, Navarra. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
ALTO TAJO (HIGH TAGUS RIVER) REGION, PROVINCES OF GUADALAJARA AND CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (
The Alto Tajo Natural Park is located between the provinces of Guadalajara (largest area) and Cuenca, belonging to the Autonomous Community of Castilla-La Mancha. It is the most extensive system of river gorges in the autonomous community and one of the most important in Spain, with a great geological, botanical and faunal diversity. It is the route of the Tajo River, the longest river in the Iberian Peninsula, in its upper course. This protected natural space is in an excellent degree of conservation and has a great biodiversity)










Parque Natural del Alto Tajo | Áreas Protegidas de Castilla-La Mancha


Web oficial. El Parque Natural del Alto Tajo se encuentra en el Sistema Ibérico, a caballo entre el sureste de la provincia de Guadalajara y el noreste de la provincia de Cuenca. La protección de este territorio reconoce la excepcional importancia del sistema de hoces fluviales más extenso de la...




areasprotegidas.castillalamancha.es





Alto Tajo by Eduardo Pérez Mateos, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
EL ROCÍO PLACE, HERMITAGE, ALMONTE MUNICIPALITY, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA (Its unique urban and landscape characteristics make it a unique place to experience the religious fervor towards the "White Dove" and the natural placidity of Doñana. The pilgrimage activity closely linked to the horse has configured the village as an ideal place to practice equestrian activities, becoming the main reference in the region in the organization of equestrian competitions)










La aldea de El Rocío


La aldea de El Rocío El Rocío es una pequeña aldea del municipio de Almonte (Huelva), situada a 15 kilómetros de Ma...




www.andalucia.org





El Rocío by PEDRO TERRADES, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
VALVANERA MONASTERY, ANGUIANO MUNICIPALITY, LA RIOJA (The Monastery of Nuestra Señora de Valvanera is a monastery located in Anguiano, Spain.The name of Valvanera seems to derive from the Latin expression "Vallis Venaria" which would mean 'Valley of the Water Veins' although it is also believed that it could have other meanings, such as 'valley of hunting' or 'valley of Venus' ( referring to an ancient cult in the nearby mountains) in Latin would be the toponyms of "Vallisvenarie", "Valvenerense", "Vallevenerense" and "Valvenere")








El Entorno - Monasterio de Valvanera


El entorno del Monasterio de Valvanera. Mapa de la zona. Indicaciones para el disfrute de un día en la naturaleza.




monasteriodevalvanera.es





Monasterio de Valvanera by Jesús Navarro Lázaro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
SANTA MARÍA DE OBARRA MONASTERY, CALVERA, BERANUY MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON (The Monastery of Santa María de Obarra is a monastery in Aragon, Spain. It was established in the 9th century. This monastery is located in the Pre-Pyrenees at the foot of the Mountains of Sis, close to the Isábena River)








Monasterio de Santa María de Obarra


Este espectacular monasterio, obra lombarda de comienzos del siglo XI, está declarado Monumento Histórico Artístico




www.turismodearagon.com





Monasterio de Santa María de Obarra (s. XI románico - lombardo) by JOSE ANGEL SANCHEZ NAVARRO, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN** - NORTH, SOUTH, EAST AND WEST **(AND A LITTLE MORE TO THE EAST** AND WAY MORE TO THE SOUTH)
LEYRE MONASTERY, YESA MUNICIPALITY, FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE* *(The Leyre Monastery is a very important historical and architectural monastic complex. It is located on the Camino de Santiago, on the slopes of the pre-Pyrenean Sierra de Leyre (northeast of Navarra, near Aragón). There are documented reports of its existence since the 9th century. In the image, the monastery and the mountain range of the same name, with the enormous Yesa reservoir in the background)










Bienvenido | Monasterio de Leyre (monasteriodeleyre.com)







www.monasteriodeleyre.com





Monasterio de Leyre by Fernando Vázquez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*SANTANDER*
*Capital of the Autonomous Community of Cantabria, 172,221 inhab. (2021), Area 36.08 km²
It is in Roman times, where the first data appear, and the origin of the current Santander would be the ancient Portus Victoriae Iuliobrigensium according to Roman sources.

1
View of Sardinero beach

SANTANDER by Exposición Natural, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
BOTIN CENTER*

*Spain - Santander - Botin Centre by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
BUILDINGS OF SANTANDER

Santander by Antonio MM, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*PEDRO VELARDE AND PORTICADA SQUARES

Plaza Porticada, Santander by Dan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*NIGHT IN SANTANDER*

*Luna de abril y santander by José Miguel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*MURCIA
Capital of the Autonomous Community of Región de Murcia, 460.349 inhab. (2021), Area 881.86 km²
Of uncertain origins, there is evidence that it was founded in the year 825 by order of Abderramán II, probably on a previous settlement of Roman origin. During the Middle Ages, Murcia became the capital of the Cora de Tudmir, later it was the head of different Taifa kingdoms of growing importance in the 11th, 12th and 13th centuries and between 1243-1266 it was incorporated into the Crown of Castile as the capital of the Kingdom of Murcia, being also a city with vote in courts and episcopal seat since 1291.

1*
*SEGURA RIVER AND TOWER OF MURCIA CATHEDRAL*​*vista de Murcia by Pedro Javier Teruel, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
BUILDINGS OF MURCIA*

*Sin título by Carlos Martínez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*TRAMWAY AND AVENUE OF MURCIA*

*Tranvía de Murcia by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
CATHEDRAL OF MURCIA*

Murcia by Dumphasizer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*NIGHT IN MURCIA

DSC03940 by Antonio Sánchez Acosta, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*VITORIA / GASTEIZ
Capital of the Foral Community of Basque Country and province of Araba / Álava, 253.093 inhab. (2021), Area 276,08 km²
The current Vitoria was founded by the Navarrese King Sancho VI in 1181 in the place of Gasteiz (... novum nomen imposui scilicet Victoria quae antea vocabatur Gasteiz... / «... to which I gave the new name of Vitoria that before it was called Gasteiz...") with the name of "Nova Victoria". The origin of the foundation was, as in the case of other cities in the area, the need on the part of the Navarrese king to create a defensive line against the kingdom of Castile since he had just occupied those territories taking advantage of the Castilian civil war that originated in the minority of age of Alfonso VIII.

1
MEDIEVAL VITORIA

Mercado Medieval '14 by Ugaitz Crespo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
VIRGEN BLANCA SQUARE

Plaza de La Virgen Blanca,Vitoria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
EL PRADO STREET*

El Prado Kalea, Vitoria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*SALBURUA **NEIGHBORHOOD

VISTA DEL BOULEVARD DE SALBURUA by Gonzalo Mauleón, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
NEW CATHEDRAL OF MARÍA INMACULADA

Catedral de María Inmaculada, Vitoria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

'Waterfall of clouds', on La Palma:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*GUADALAJARA
Capital of province of Guadalajara, 87.064 inhab. (2021), Area 235,51 km²
It was founded by the Arabs, between the 8th and 9th centuries. It is believed that its name comes from that time, from the Andalusian Arabic “wād al-ḥaŷarah” (واد الحجرة or وادي الحجرة) given to the Henares River. Nearby there had been a Roman settlement, whose name, Arriaca, may have the same meaning.

1*
*GUADALAJARA TODAY*

*Guadalajara by Franz Van Pelt, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
DOWNTOWN GUADALAJARA*​*Guadalajara by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
SAN BARTOLOMÉ CHURCH

Logroño - San Bartolomé by Martin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
PORTALES STREET AND TOWERS OF SANTA MARÍA DE LA REDONDA

Logroño_3585 by Lyuba Yanchuleva, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*ALACANT / ALICANTE*
*Capital of province of Alicante / Alacant, 337.304 inhab. (2021), Area 201,27 km²
Colonists from Focea (Greek polis in Asia Minor) took Mount Benacantil as a maritime reference for cabotage navigation, calling it Akra Leuka ("White Headland"), although there is no certainty of buildings until Hamilcar Barca placed his main quartering shortly before the Second Punic War when assessing the possibilities that its summit offered as a military settlement. In 201 BC. the Romans captured the Iberian city known as Leukante or Leukanto —Lucentum is a Latinization of the original name that only existed on Roman maps— which had an acceptable sea-river port at the mouth of the Albufereta ravine. This will be the first site of what would eventually become Alicante.

1
VIEW OF THE CITY OF ALICANTE FROM THE CASTLE

Sin título by Erik Bremer, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
EXPLANADA AVENUE AND CARBONELL BUILDING


Alicante_0553 by Anthony Skellern, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*NEW AVENUE AND TRAMWAY*

*Desde las alturas... by ililo23, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ALBUFERETA BEACH

Playa de la Albufereta by Ignacio Lopez Martinez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
ALICANTE AT NIGHT

Alacant/Alicante 4717 by Fèlix González, en Flickr*​


----------



## Sokwaves (8 mo ago)

Ibiza desde mi punto de vista es una de las zonas de España que hay que visitar al menos una vez en la vida. Aquí dejo una foto del mirador desde el mirador de Es Vedrá, una de las zonas más bonitas para ver la puesta de sol en la isla.










Dejo la fuente de la que he obtenido la imagen: Una guía de viaje a Ibiza en 7 días.

Un saludo.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*XILO BEACH, MUROS DE NALÓN MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS*​
Que por mayo era por mayo...Feliz día. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*SABATINI GARDENS, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID*​
*DSC01019 by dmendezcanas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*TRAINS, LA RIBA VILLAGE, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA*​
*Los especiales de la Copa del Rey (2010) by Josep González, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*FLAMINGOES, SALT LAGOON, PÉTROLA, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*​
*Flamencos 1 by Gabriel Martínez Toledo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*HUELVA*
*Capital of province of Huelva, 142.538 inhab. (2021), Area 151,33 km²
Few visible remains of the Roman presence in the city remain, slowly disappearing over centuries of oblivion. From the sites studied (aqueduct, various domus, factories) the relative importance of the city is inferred, at least as a commercial port. The first modern studies on the Roman presence in the city date back to the middle of the 18th century by the religious Jacobo del Barco, by Agustín de Mora years later or the excavations by M. del Amo in the 20th century. The truth is that the area had an important demographic and cultural basis for a rapid romanization of its inhabitants from the first century. Strabo himself cites the city of Onuba nestling it in the Baeturia Celtica and shortly after, Pomponius Mela probably does, referring to it as Cnoba. But it will be Pliny the Elder who locates it geographically in his work Naturalis Historia, mentioning it as Onuba Aestuaria and between the Urium and Luxia (Tinto and Odiel) rivers:
... a flumine Ana litore oceani oppidum Onoba, Aestuaria cognominatum, inter confluent Luxiam et Vrium.
Pliny the Elder.

1*
*ODIEL RIVER MARSHES*

*Vista desde Marismas del Odiel; Huelva by Rafa Gago, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*BUILDINGS OF HUELVA*

*Huelva by Jose A., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
CATHEDRAL OF HUELVA

Catedral #huelva by Descubre Andalucia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*DOCK OF THE CARABELS OF PALOS DE LA FRONTERA*
*
LA RABIDA by chema padial, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
INDUSTRIAL HUELVA

_DSC5123-HDRrl by Jose Manuel Fernandez PiPo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*OVIEDO*
*Capital of Autonomous Community of Asturias, 217.552 inhab. (2021), Area 186,65 km² (Considered one of the cleanest and best urbanized cities in Spain, it is not, however, the largest city and with the most habitats in Asturias, that role corresponds to Gijón, a city that will not be on this list)
The city of Oviedo was founded in 761, according to the account made of it in the Monastic Pact of San Vicente, dated 781 and preserved in a 12th century copy in the Archives of the Monastery of San Pelayo, on a hill located in the crossroads that joined, from north to south, León with Lucus Asturum, the current Lugo de Llanera, passing through the pass of Pajares, and the one that headed west towards Galicia. The hill, at that time deserted, called Ovetao or Oveto, was occupied by the monks Máximo and Fromestano, who built a monastery that they dedicated to Saint Vincent. Later, on an imprecise date and probably to confirm the possession of the hill by the monks of San Vicente, King Fruela I visited the place and decided to erect a basilica dedicated to San Salvador and other rooms in which his son, the future Alfonso II the Chaste, would be born. 

1
OVIEDO CITY FROM SANTA MARÍA DEL NARANCO*



Santa María del Naranco by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
CAMPOAMOR THEATER

OVIEDO - EL TEATRO CAMPOAMOR (1) by Manuel Fernández Linera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
LA "JIRAFA" BUILDING AND PELAYO STREET

La Jirafa, Calle Pelayo, , Oviedo, Asturias, España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*CATHEDRAL AND STATUE OF ANA OZORES *
*(Ana Ozores is the protagonist of one of the greatest Spanish novels of all time, the so-called "La Regenta")*

*La Regenta by Iván Parisino, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
ESCANDALERA SQUARE

Escandalera en Blending by yusemi1, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*BADAJOZ*
*Capital of province of Badajoz, 150.610 inhab. (2021), Area 1.440,37 km²
The city of Badajoz, located next to the Guadiana River, was founded in the year 875 by Ibn Marwán, although there is evidence of earlier settlements. The Muslim era was characterized by periods of independent rule and flourishing of the city. After the Christian conquest by the kingdom of León, Badajoz changed its strategic position as it was next to the border with Portugal. For several centuries it played a very prominent role in relations between the two peninsular kingdoms: meetings, weddings, treaties were held in periods of peace; in times of war it was one of the main defensive and offensive pieces. It is currently an important commercial and cultural meeting point between Spain and Portugal.

1*
*GUADIANA RIVER*

*Badajoz by Maximo Manzanares, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
ALCAZABA (FORTRESS)

Badajoz by Tomás Vázquez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*PALMAS GATE*

*Puerta de Palmas. Badajoz by manuel vazquez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ALTA SQUARE AND ESPANTAPERROS TOWER

Plaza Alta _ Badajoz by joseantonio-cv Casas Vazquez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
CAJA BADAJOZ TOWER*​
*Torre de Caja Badajoz by AERIA Imágen aérea, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*MELILLA*
*Autonomous City of Melilla, North of Africa, 87.076 inhab. (2021), Area 12,3 km²
The first known name of the city of Melilla was Russadir or Rusaddir, as a Tyrian Phoenician colony in the 7th century BC. C. This denomination lasted during the Carthaginian and Roman times until the 7th century AD. The name of Melilla has an uncertain etymology. One possibility is that the name of Melilla comes from the Latin Mellitus or Greek Melita, due to the minting of coins in the 1st century BC. in Phoenician times with bees among spikes and the Punic inscription of the Phoenician Russadir, and that this denomination would have lasted in times of maritime commercial development from the time of the Roman province of Mauretania Tingitana.

1
MELILLA VIEW

MELILLA by Javier Chaoui, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
MELILLA LA VIEJA (THE OLD MELILLA)

Fortificaciones de Melilla la Vieja by Dan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
STREET AND BEACH

Melilla by Dan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ESPAÑA SQUARE

Plaza de España. Melilla by Angel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
MELILLA AT NIGHT

Melilla by Luis Tomas Fernandez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*PALMA*
*Capital of Autonomous Community of Balearic Islands , 419.366 inhab. (2021), Area 208,63 km²
It is believed that its current settlement was embryonically occupied by a Talayotic settlement with strong links to the sea. Later, in 123 BC. was invaded by a military expedition led by the Roman consul Quintus Caecilius Metellus, who wrapped his ships with leather to prevent, as had happened in previous attempts, the sinking of his fleet by the Balearic slingers, one of the first inhabitants who populated the island, and who defended it from Roman incursions by launching their projectiles at the waterline of the ships in order to sink them due to the damage they caused*.

*1*
*PALMA MARINA

Palma by Chris Stevens, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
ROYAL PALACE OF ALMUDAINA

palacio real de la almudaina by Carlos Perulan Esteban, en Flickr*


​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
SA RIERA STREAM

🇪🇸 20150613. PALMA DE MALLORCA 💛 by José Hijano Comino, en Flickr*

​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
MARINA

Palma Marina by Trevor Green, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
CATHEDRAL*

*Palma cathedral by barnyz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*PAMPLONA/IRUÑA (Iruñea)*
*Capital of Autonomous Community of Navarre, 203.081 inhab. (2021), Area 25,14 km²
Around the first millennium before Christ, in the current city of Pamplona there was a Basque settlement that, according to some, already received the name of Iruña. It has also been considered, and it is more probable, that the name Bengoda is Basque and It corresponded to the current Pamplona, capital of the Basque territory. This territory minted its own currency, on whose reverse the legend Bascunes or Barscunes appeared and on the obverse, although not always, that of Bengoda, which according to the historian and numismatist Antonio Beltrán Martínez corresponded to the mint and capital of the Vascones. Chronologically they could correspond to the second half of the 2nd century BC. C. or I a. C. Under the domain of the Roman Republic, the year 75 a. C. General Gnaeus Pompey Magnus converted the town of Bengoda into the civitas of Pompaelo.

1
WALL AND ARGA RIVER

vistas 2 - Pamplona by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
CATHEDRAL FROM BALUARTE*

*Catedral de Pamplona desde el Baluarte del Labrit by Julian Ocón, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
CITADEL OF PAMPLONA

Ciudadela de Pamplona by fotoarte2007, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ESTAFETA STREET

Un hombre de carácter podrá ser derrotado, pero jamás destruido. by Rafa Llano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
CITY HALL

Pamplona by Cote Figueroa, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*A CORUÑA*
*Capital of province of A Coruña, 245.468 inhab. (2021), Area 37,83 km²
The bay of La Coruña is cited by classical geographers under the name of Portus Magnus Artabrorum (Great Port of the Artabros), and it was one of the fundamental points on the "tin route". Claudius Ptolemy refers to the city of Faro (it undoubtedly corresponds to today's Coruña) and cites the Brigantium lighthouse. Cassius Dio speaks of Julius Caesar's arrival on the shores of Brigantium

1
MILLENNIUM OBELISK

Obelisco Millenium. ( A Coruña). by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
BANCO PASTOR BUILDING, OS CANTONS PLACE

Edificio Banco Pastor by Roberto García Pazos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
SANTA MARÍA DO CAMPO COLEGIATE

Colegiata de Santa Maria do Campo en Coruña by ego trom, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
MARIÑA GALLERIES

Galerias de La Marina (A Coruña) by Angel Galayo Rodriguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
HÉRCULES TOWER (ROMAN LIGHTHOUSE)

Torre de Hércules. Patrimonio de la Humanidad by José Luis García Mendoza, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*CUENCA*

*Capital of province of Cuenca, 53.988 inhab. (2021), Area 911,06 km²
The history of Cuenca dates back to the Upper Paleolithic, although it was not until the Muslim conquest that the Qūnka fortress was built, which gave rise to the current city. This was originally among the many others of the Santaver cora (Ercávica), but gradually gained importance. The Christian king Alfonso VIII conquered it in 1177 and granted it the Fuero (Jurisdiction) of Cuenca, one of the most prestigious in the history of Castile.

1
VIEW OF OLD CUENCA

Cuenca by frederic baiges, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*CATHEDRAL OF CUENCA*
*
Cuenca by Jordi, Mons i Víctor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
MAYOR SQUARE

Plaza mayor by Naomi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*MEDIEVAL SKYSCRAPERS*
*
"Rascacielos Medievales" by Juanma Plaza, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*HANGING HOUSES*
*
Casas Colgadas by Pedro Albuquerque, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*LEÓN*

*Capital of province of León, 122.051 inhab. (2021), Area 39,03 km²
The city of León arises around 29 a. C. as a Roman military camp of the Legio VI Victrix, on the fluvial terrace between the Bernesga and Torío rivers, near the Asturian city of Lancia, on the occasion of the so-called Cantabrian wars. At the end of the 1st century, starting from 74, the camp is occupied by the Legio VII Gemina, founded by Galba, which will remain in León until approximately the beginning of the 5th century. It was the only legion based in Hispania until the fall of the Western Roman Empire (476), so during all this time León was the military capital of the Peninsula.

1
BOTINES BUILDING

LEON by Xé que Bó, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
ROMAN WALL

Murus Septimae Legionis by SBA73, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
COLLEGIATE CHURCH OF SAN ISIDORO

San Isidoro. León. by RICARA, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
MUSAC MUSEUM

Musac, museum voor moderne kunst, León, Spanje by Peter Westerhof, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
CATHEDRAL

Yep by Adrián De la Torre Lera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*CRUÏLLES, MONELLS I SANT SADURNÍ DE L'HEURA MUNICIPALITY, GIRONA, CATALONIA*

*Monells, Girona. by Carmen Torres Chaguaceda, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*SELVA OF OZA, VALLE DE HECHO MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON*

*Mayo en el Pirineo by Patataasada, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN

ISLETA DEL MORO PLACE, CABO DE GATA-NÍJAR MUNICIPALITY, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

Confusiones by super 8 photography, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN

UBIARCO PLACE, SANTILLANA DEL MAR MUNICIPALITY, CANTABRIA*

*brillantina by super 8 photography, en Flickr*​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Benidorm:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*CÓRDOBA*
*Capital of province of Córdoba, 322.071 inhab. (2021), Area 1.253 km²
Founded in 169 BC., Córdoba was the capital of the Hispania Ulterior and Baetica (Bética) provinces , a time of splendor, in which it came to have numerous playful buildings, providing the Latin world with great philosophers such as Lucio Anneo Séneca, speakers such as Marco Anneo Séneca and poets like Lucan. Later it could be part of the Spania province of the Byzantine Empire, although this fact is not proven.
In the year 711, Arab and Berber armies invaded the Iberian Peninsula, and in less than seven years almost the entire territory was occupied by the invaders. Córdoba was the capital of the Independent Emirate and the Umayyad Caliphate of the West, a time when it reached its peak, having between 250,000 and 450,000 inhabitants, being in the 10th century one of the largest cities in the world, in Europe only overtaken by Constantinople. The philosopher Maimonides and the philosopher Averroes were also born in Córdoba.

1
VIEW OF CÓRDOBA

Cordoba by Ramon C., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
JEWISH QUARTER

Judería de Cordoba by Carlos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
INTERIOR OF THE MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL OF CÓRDOBA

La Galería de Arcos en el interior de la Mezquita de Córdoba (III) by Abariltur, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ROMAN BRIDGE AND STATUE OF THE ARCHANGEL RAFAEL

Arcángel Rafael. Puente Romano. Córdoba. by Juan Pablo Cejudo Urdampilleta, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
ROMAN BRIDGE AND MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL

Córdoba by María Ángeles González Sánchez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*TOLEDO*
*Capital of Autonomous Community of Castile-La Mancha and province of Toledo, 85.449 inhab. (2021), Area 232,10 km² (Toledo is considered the most representative of all Spanish jewel cities)
Toledo (Latin: Toletum) is mentioned by the Roman historian Livy (ca. 59 BC – 17 AD) as urbs parva, sed loco munita ("a small city, but fortified by location"). Roman general Marcus Fulvius Nobilior fought a battle near the city in 193 BC against a confederation of Celtic tribes including the Vaccaei, Vettones, and Celtiberi, defeating them and capturing a king called Hilermus. At that time, Toletum was a city of the Carpetani tribe, and part of the region of Carpetania. It was incorporated into the Roman Empire as a civitas stipendiaria, that is, a tributary city of non-citizens, and by Flavian times it had achieved the status of a municipium. With this status, city officials, even of Carpetani origin, obtained Roman citizenship for public service, and the forms of Roman law and politics were increasingly adopted. At approximately this time, a Roman circus, city walls, public baths, and a municipal water supply and storage system were constructed in Toletum.

1*
*SUNRISE IN TOLEDO*

*Amanecer en Toledo by Sascha Holznagel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
ALCÁZAR (FORTRESS)

Toledo Alcázar by Joao Cruz Santos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
SOL GATE

Toledo by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
VIEW OF TOLEDO AND ALCÁZAR

Toledo Alcázar by Biblioteca de Castilla-La Mancha, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
CATHEDRAL

Catedral de Toledo by Juan Vicente Carbonell, en Flickr*​


----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)

Huesca Pyrenees

Reflejos en el Ibón de Escalar by Montse Arnau, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN*

*SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE*
*Capital of province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife and island of Tenerife, 208.563 inhab. (2021), Area 150,56 km²
The area on which the city and the municipality of Santa Cruz de Tenerife are based has been the object of human occupation since the Guanche era, for approximately 2000 years, according to the archaeological sites found. It was in the area where the city stands that Alonso Fernández de Lugo landed on May 3, 1494 to begin the conquest of the island, planting a cross that gives the city its name and where he would build the Real de la Santa Cruz, military camp germ of the primitive population. Lugo disembarked with a troop of peninsulars and canaries made up of some 2,000 men on foot and 200 on horseback. After the defeat of the conquerors in the first battle of Acentejo and the withdrawal from the island, Lugo returned in 1495 with a better armed and trained army. After rebuilding the Añazo military fort in Santa Cruz, he would begin the final campaign. After the conquest in 1496, Santa Cruz is configured as a modest fishermen's village, dependent on La Laguna, a city in which Lugo established the capital of the island.

1
VIEW OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE

Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Javier Prat, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
ESPAÑA SQUARE

Plaza España, Santa Cruz, Tenerife.... by Carmen Mari P R, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
TRAMWAY AND WILER STREET

126-01 by Ian Simpson, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
AUDITORIUM

Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Auditorium by plutogno, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* 5
BUILDINGS OF SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE 

Tenerife by Roberto Steinert, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

ALBACETE
Capital of province of Albacete, 172.722 inhab. (2021), Area 1.125,91 km²
The origins of Albacete cannot be precisely specified. Both within its municipality and in its surroundings, remains from the Bronze Age and the Iberian and Roman cultures have been found. However, thanks to some ceramic finds, it is estimated that they must date back to the Andalusian period, having been born as a small farmhouse, documented at least since the 9th century, close to Chinchilla de Montearagón, a town on which it depended for almost throughout the Middle Ages, its original name being البسيط Al-Basit ("the plain"). From the same period there are some documents that refer to an old castle located in the area that dates back to the Caliphate period.

1
BUILDING OF FLOUR FACTORY (OFFICIAL BUILDING)

Edificio de la Fábrica de Harinas. / Flour Factory Building (Albacete, Spain). by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
CATHEDRAL

Albacete Catedral by Jose Vicente Quesada Parras, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
CUTLERY MUSEUM

Museo de la Cuchilleria by Jose Torres, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*LODARES PASAJE (GALLERY)*
*
Pasaje de Lodares by Miguel A. Garcia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*ALTOZANO SQUARE*
*
Plaza del Altozano - Albacete by Gabriel Villena Fernández, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

DONOSTIA / SAN SEBASTIÁN
Capital of province of Gipuzkoa, 188.102 inhab. (2021), Area 60,89 km² (The so-called "Bella Easo", is considered one of the most beautiful cities in Spain)
The first evidence of human stationary presence in the current city is the settlement of Ametzagaña, between South Intxaurrondo and Astigarraga. The unearthed remains, such as carved stone used as knives to cut animal skin, date from 24,000 to 22,000 BC. The open-air findings of the Upper Paleolithic have revealed that the settlers were modern human (**** sapiens) hunters, besides pointing to a much colder climate at the time. There were Roman settlements (from around 50-200 AD) in what is now the Old Part of the city, according to excavations carried out in the convent of Santa Teresa, on the slopes of Urgull. After a long period of silence in evidence, in 1014 the monastery of St. Sebastián with its apple orchards (for cider), located in the town of Hernani, was donated to the Abbey of Leire by Sancho III of Pamplona. By 1181, the city was chartered (given fuero) by king Sancho VI of Pamplona on the site of Izurum, having jurisdiction over all the territory between the rivers Oria and Bidasoa.

1*
*VIEW FROM IGELDO MOUNT*

*San Sebastián by Massimiliano Rossi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
FISHING PORT

Donostia by Aitor Uranga, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
TOWN HALL

Ayuntamiento, Donostia by Ainara Fernandez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*URUMEA RIVER*
*
Urumea river by unai parron, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*CONCHA / KONTXA BEACH AT THE NIGHT (CATHEDRAL AT THE LOWER RIGHT CORNER)*
*
La luna sobre Donostia (ver grande) by carnuzo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

CASTELLÓ DE LA PLANA
Capital of province of Castelló/Castellón, 188.102 inhab. (2021), Area 60,89 km²
The archaeological remains found in the Desert of Las Palmas (a place close to the current castelló) indicate that this area has been permanently inhabited since at least the Neolithic. However, in the current location of the city no remains have been found that confirm a settlement prior to the foundation of the city. Until the year 1252, its inhabitants lived on the Cerro de la Magdalena (a nearby hill), moving to La Plana (a plain near the sea) that same year thanks to the permission granted by King Jaime I of Aragon the previous year, 1251, date of the foundation of the city

1*
*OLD LIGHTHOUSE IN THE GRAU NEIGHBORHOOD*

*The old Grau lighthouse (1864) by Abariltur, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
PROVINCIAL HOSPITAL

Hospital Provincial. Castellón de la Plana. by Rafa Lahuerta, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*PUERTA DEL SOL SQUARE*
*
Plaza Puerta del Sol (Castellón) by Eloy 1956, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*CASTELLÓ CITY OF STATUES - ARRANCAPINS*
*
Arrancapins by ismabou, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
SANTA MARÍA CHURCH (CONCATHEDRAL) AND TO THE RIGHT EXEMPT BELL TOWER CALLED EL FADRI (SINGLE)

Santa María by gatet_negre, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN

REIAL SQUARE, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Plaça Reial by 
karpersa, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*ALCÁZAR AND ALCÁNTARA BRIDGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*

*TOLEDO EN MAYO by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN*

*MÁLAGA PORT (WITH CATHEDRAL AND ALCAZABA), ANDALUSIA*
*
Desde el Puerto de Málaga by José Gutiérrez Díaz (Aspepeguti), en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MAY IN SPAIN

CENICERO VILLAGE, LA RIOJA

Cenicero, La Rioja, Spain by La Ciru, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

PALENCIA
Capital of province of Palencia, 77.090 inhab. (2021), Area 94,95 km²
The historical origins of the city remain uncertain, but there is archaeological evidence of pre-Roman settlements on the site of the current city, which the Celtiberians called Pallantia. The town that occupied it was that of the Vacceos: the most cultured of the Celtiberian tribes, agrarian and with a powerful military organization. The most obvious trace of Romanization that remains in the city is the bridge called Puentecillas, of Roman origin although remodeled several times. This bridge allowed access to the island of Sotillo de los Canonigos. Here is the so-called Bolus of Patience, a round stone that was the gossip of the city. The bridge was restored and remodeled in the Middle Ages.

1
ROMAN BRIDGE OF PUENTECILLAS AND CATHEDRAL

Puentecillas by Gonzalo Alfonso Ordoñez Roman, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*SAN MIGUEL CHURCH*
*
Iglesia de San Miguel Palencia by Alberto Alvarez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3 *
*CATHEDRAL, DOOR OF THE OBISPO (BISHOP)*
*
Palencia by Nicolas Vigier, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
STATUE OF HERCULES IN CONSTITUCIÓN SQUARE

Estatua de Hércules en la Plaza de la Constitución (Ceuta) DJ7_0435 by Jose Joaquín Pérez Gamero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*TOWN HALL*
*
Ayuntamiento de Ceuta . by aramisy2, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

LLEIDA
Capital of province of Lleida, 140.080 inhab. (2021), Area 211,7 km²
There is evidence of settlements in the area of the city of Lérida since at least the Bronze Age. From the sixth century B.C., and until the Roman conquest, Lleida became the main city of the Ilergetes, an Iberian people who called it Iltirta. The Romans called it Ilerda and in the times of Emperor Augustus it received the status of a municipality.

1*
*VIEW OF THE SEU (OLD CATHEDRAL) AND PYRENEES MOUNTAINS*

*Lleida II by JOSE MANUEL PEREZ REDONDO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*VIEW OF LLEIDA *
*
Lleida by Nestor Vallejo Sabanes, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*LLEIDA-PIRINEUS RAILWAY STATION (HIGH SPEED)*
*
114 a Lleida-Pirineus by Jordi F.G., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*SEU VELLA (OLD CATHEDRAL)*
*
La Seu Vella by ismaguell, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*LLOTJA OF LLEIDA (LONGE AND THEATER) *
*
La llotja de Lleida by Juan Luis Nogués Sanchez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN

LA VERA REGION, CÁCERES, EXREMADURA*

*Mamá naturaleza dijo "coge lo que quieras, pero nada es tuyo" y tu dibujaste fronteras..** by Alejandro Valiente ., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN

JARDINA NEIGHBOURHOOD, LA LAGUNA MUNICIPALITY, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS

Mirador de Jardina (I). Parque Rural de Anaga. Tenerife by Abariltur, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN

CLIFFS AND BEACH, ZUMAIA, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE CONTRY

Cliffs in Zumaya, Guipúzcoa, Basque Country, Spain by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN

MARINA OF CABOPINO, MARBELLA MUNICIPALITY, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

CaboPino by Ryan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

BILBAO
Capital of province of Bizkaia, 346.405 inhab. (2021), Area 41,6 km² (On 19 May 2010, the city of Bilbao was recognised with the Lee Kuan Yew World City Prize, awarded by the city state of Singapore, in collaboration with the Swedish Nobel Academy. Considered the Nobel Prize for urbanism, it was handed out on 29 June 2010. On 7 January 2013, its mayor, Iñaki Azkuna, received the 2012 World Mayor Prize awarded every two years by the British foundation The City Mayors Foundation, in recognition of the urban transformation experienced by the Biscayan capital since the 1990s. On 8 November 2017, Bilbao was chosen the Best European City 2018 at The Urbanism Awards 2018, awarded by the international organisation The Academy of Urbanism)
After its foundation in the early 14th century by Diego López de Haro, head of the powerful Haro family, Bilbao was one of the commercial hubs of the Basque Country that enjoyed significant importance in the Crown of Castile. This was due to its thriving port activity based on the export of wool and iron commodities extracted from the Biscayan quarries to all over Europe. 

1*
*BUILDINGS OF BILBAO*

*Bilbao by Robert Trujillo, en Flick*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
ZUBI ZURI BRIGDE AND IZOSAKI ATEA TOWERS

bilbao by Jimmy Pierce, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*INTERMODAL BILBAO (BUS STATION)*

*Bilbao Tram 020, 2021 by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
MOYUA METRO STATION, BILBAO'S DOWNTOWN

Entrada metro.Bilbao by cesar gutierrez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*GUGGENHEIM*

*Guggenheim by Iván Nadador, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

CÁCERES
Capital of province of Cáceres, 95.418 inhab. (2021), Area 1.750,23 km² (Perhaps the best preserved of the Spanish jewel cities; to immerse oneself in it is to immerse oneself directly in the Middle Ages)
The first human presence in the territory of what is today Cáceres dates back to Prehistory. In the Calerizo area there are several caves, such as the Santa Ana cave, which has the oldest human presence in Extremadura, around a million years old. However, it was in the 1st century BC. when the Romans settled in camps (Castra Cecilia and Castra Servilia) permanently around the hill where the Norba Caesarina colony would be located, next to the important communication route that would later be known as the Vía de la Plata (Silver Way)

1
VIEW OF DOWNTOWN OF CÁCERES

Cáceres by Saya Solana Ramos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
GOLFINES SQUARE

Cáceres. Plaza de Los Golfines by José Luis Vega, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
ARAB CISTERN OF VELETAS PALACE

401- ALJIBE -MUSEO - CÁCERES - by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ESPADEROS TOWER

Cáceres by Alfonso Cr, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
DOWNTOWN OF LUGO NEAR SAN FRANCISCO MONASTERY

Lugo Monasterio de San Francisco 1 by Jim Anzalone, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
CATHEDRAL

Lugo. Galicia - Spain. by Francisco J. Alvarez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN

SOUTH COAST, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Costa Sur, Menorca, Junio 2021 by Arianna Rosso, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN*

*SAN MARTÍN TOWER, TERUEL ARAGON*
*
Mirando al cielo by Josep Sanz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN*

*HÓRREO (BARN), COMBARRO VILLAGE, POIO MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA*

*Horreos en Combarro by José Gutiérrez Díaz (Aspepeguti), en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*JUNE IN SPAIN
*
*GIRALDA TOWER AND SEVILLE CITY, ANDALUSIA*
*
GIRALDA 24 de Junio 2013 by MIGUEL ANGEL PADILLA, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

GRANADA
Capital of province of Granada, 231.775 inhab. (2021), Area 88,02 km² (Considered one of the most beautiful and romantic cities in Europe)
The area was settled since ancient times by Iberians, Romans, and Visigoths. The current settlement became a major city of Al-Andalus in the 11th century during the Zirid Taifa of Granada. In the 13th century it became the capital of the Emirate of Granada under Nasrid rule, the last Muslim-ruled state in the Iberian Peninsula. Granada was conquered in 1492 by the Catholic Monarchs and progressively transformed into a Christian city over the course of the 16th century.

1
VIEW OF THE ALHAMBRA PALACES AND SIERRA NEVADA MOUNTAIN RANGE

Granada, Spain. In the background Sierra Nevada by Paco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*STREET OF CARRERA DEL DARRO*

*Carrera del Darro, Granada by Xavi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*ALBAICÍN NEIGHBORHOOD FROM THE ALHAMBRA*
*
albaicin by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*THE ALHAMBRA, PATIO DE LOS LEONES (COURT OF THE LIONS)*
*
patio de los leones by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*THE ALHAMBRA PALACES*
*
DSC5834 La Alhambra, Granada by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

SORIA
Capital of province of Soria, 39.695 inhab. (2021), Area 271,77 km² (Soria is the smallest of the capital cities of Spain)
Although there are remains of settlements from the Iron Age and Celtiberian times, Soria itself enters history with its repopulation between 1109 and 1114, by the Aragonese king Alfonso I the Battler. A strategic enclave due to the struggles for territory between the kingdoms of Castile, Navarre and Aragon, Soria became part of Castile definitively in 1134, during the reign of Alfonso VII. Alfonso VIII was born in Soria, and Alfonso X had his court established when he received the offer to the throne of the Holy Roman Empire.

1
SAN SATURIO HERMITAGE

Ermita-San-Saturio,-Soria by Jose Luis Gonzalez Rodriguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2
CLOISTER OF SAN JUAN DE DUERO

San Juan de Duero, arco sureste by Julian Ocón, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3*
*ALAMEDA DE CERVANTES PARK*
*
La Dehesa by Rosa G., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
SANTO DOMINGO CHURCH

Iglesia de Santo Domingo, Soria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
MAYOR SQUARE AND TOWN HALL

_D2X4879 / Soria by Urbano Suárez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAPITAL CITIES OF SPAIN

CÁDIZ
Capital of province of Cádiz, 114.244 inhab. (2021), Area 12,3 km² (This small city, can not grow any more, is known for its beauty "la tacita de plata -the small silver cup-" )
Founded around 1.104 BC as Gadir or Agadir by Phoenicians from Tyre, Cádiz is often regarded as the most ancient city still standing in Western Europe. The Phoenicians established a port in the 7th century BC. The expeditions of Himilco around Spain and France and of Hanno around Western Africa began there. The Phoenician settlement traded with Tartessos, a city-state whose exact location remains unknown but is thought to have been somewhere near the mouth of the Guadalquivir River. One of the city's notable features during antiquity was the temple on the south end of its island dedicated to the Phoenician god Melqart, who was conflated with Hercules by the Greeks and Romans under the names "Tyrian Hercules" and "Hercules Gaditanus". It had an oracle and was famed for its wealth. It had an oracle and was famed for its wealth. In Greek mythology, Hercules was sometimes credited with founding Gadeira after performing his tenth labor, the slaying of Geryon, a monster with three heads and torsos joined to a single pair of legs. (A tumulus near Gadeira was associated with Geryon's final resting-place. According to the Life of Apollonius of Tyana, the "Heracleum" (i.e., the temple of Melqart) was still standing during the 1st century. Some historians, based in part on this source, believe that the columns of this temple were the origin of the myth of the "pillars of Hercules"

1*
*SUNRISE AND CATHEDRAL*

*amanece tras la catedral by tartessus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*THE PUERTAS DE TIERRA GATE*

*29032018 023c by Carlos Sicre, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
SAN JUAN DE DIOS SQUARE

Cadiz by Barbara * busy bee (Cruise to Norway), en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4
ALAMEDA APODACA PLACE

Alameda Apodaca, Cádiz by Toño Escandon, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5
VIGO AT NIGHT

Vigo at night by Kiko Viñas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERTIGINAL SPAIN*

*GORGE OF DESFILADERO DE MONREBEY-/CONGOST DE MONT-REBEI, RIBAGORZA REGION (HUESCA, ARAGON) AND PALLARS JUSSÁ REGION (LLEIDA, CATALONIA)*

*Congost de Mont-rebei by joipi13, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERTIGINAL SPAIN*

*GORGE OF DESFILADERO DE MONREBEY-/CONGOST DE MONT-REBEI, RIBAGORZA REGION (HUESCA, ARAGON) AND PALLARS JUSSÁ REGION (LLEIDA, CATALONIA)*

*Congost de Mont-Rebei by Jaume Güell, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERTIGINAL SPAIN

WALKWAY OF CAMINITO DEL REY, ARDALES, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Caminito Del Rey (Málaga) 17 by Fernando López, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERTIGINAL SPAIN

WALKWAY OF CAMINITO DEL REY (THE KING'S LITTLE PATH), ARDALES, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Caminito Del Rey (Málaga) 18 by Fernando López, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERTIGINAL SPAIN

ROUTE OF CARES RIVER, PONCEBOS (ASTURIAS), CAÍN, (POSADA DE VALDEÓN, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON)

Ruta del Cares by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERTIGINAL SPAIN

ROUTE OF CARES RIVER, PONCEBOS (ASTURIAS), CAÍN, (POSADA DE VALDEÓN, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON)

ruta del Cares by ego trom, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

ALEGRANZA ISLET, CHINIJO ARQUIPELAGO, TEGUISE MUNICIPALITY, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND 

ALEGRANZA by Leila Aaliya, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

ALEGRANZA ISLET, CHINIJO ARQUIPELAGO, TEGUISE MUNICIPALITY, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND
In reality it is nothing more than a volcanic cone in the middle of the sea, but without a doubt, it has its own beauty

Isla Alegranza by Maite Cerezo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

ONS ISLETS, BUEU MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Illas Ons by Fernando, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

ONS ISLET, BUEU MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA
The islet of Ons is the only inhabited island in the entire archipelago and in all the Atlantic islands of Galicia

Illa Ons (21) by Un de Louredo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

COLUMBRETES ISLETS, CASTELLÓN MUNICIPALITY, CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Columbretes by Manel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

COLUMBRETES ISLETS, CASTELLÓN MUNICIPALITY, CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
They owe their name to the large number of vipers that existed in ancient times. At some time the inmates were left in them so that the convicts could pay their guilt

Vista Columbretes2 by Miquel Llop, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INTERESTING CITIES IN SPAIN THAT ARE NOT CAPITAL

ALCALÁ DE HENARES
City of Autonomous Community of Madrid, number of inhabitants 195.982 (2021), area 87,99 km2 (Due to its number of inhabitants, it is the third city in the Autonomous Community of Madrid, being a monumental city that is a World Heritage Site)
Predated by earlier settlements (oppida) on the left bank of the Henares, the city has its origins in the Complutum settlement founded in Roman times on the right bank (north) of the river, that became a bishopric seat in the 5th century. One of the several Muslim citadels in the Middle Mark of al-Andalus (hence the name Alcalá, a derivative of the Arabic term for citadel) was established on the left bank, while, after the Christian conquest culminated circa 1118, the bulk of the urban nucleus returned to the right bank. For much of the late middle-ages and the early modern period before becoming part of the province of Madrid, Alcalá de Henares was a seigneurial estate of the archbishops of Toledo

1*
*MEDIEVAL MAYOR STREET*

*Alcalá de Henares, Madrid by Tony Gálvez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*ARCHBISHOP PALACE*
*
palacio arzobispal de alcala de Henare_FRI4881+ by federico ruyra imedio, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
UNIVERSITY OF ALCALÁ DE HENARES

Universidad de Alcalá de Henares by Sergio Barba, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*CLOISTER OF UNIVERSITY*
*
Cloister of University of Alcala de Henares (Madrid, Spain) by Paco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*5*
*LA GARENA TOWER*
*
Sol tras la torre de la Garena (Alcalá de Henares) by Domingo Pestana, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

ALBARRACÍN, TERUEL, ARAGON

Albarracín, provincia de Teruel, Spain by domingo leiva, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

CUDILLERO, ASTURIAS

cudillero-asturias by jordi Doria Vidal, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

SETENIL DE LAS BODEGAS, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Setenil de las Bodegas-Pueblos blancos- Cádiz- by Pep.1984, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

CADAQUÉS, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Cadaques; zicht op kerk by Phil Kleingeld, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

FRÍAS, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Almenas y tejados... by Javier Pereda, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

SANTA JULIANA COLEGIATE, SANTILLANA DEL MAR, CANTABRIA

La Colegiata by Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON*

*Pedraza, Enero 2011** by Miguel López Almorox, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

BESALÚ, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Pont de Besalú by frederic baiges, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

FRIGILIANA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Frigiliana by Ulf Bodin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

LA ALBERCA, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

La Alberca, Salamanca. by Alberto Ramos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

AGULO, LA GOMERA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS

Agulo by Blaz Purnat, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VILLAGES IN SPAIN

LASTRES, ASTURIAS

desde el puerto de Lastres by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

MONTAÑA CLARA ISLET FROM LA GRACIOSA ISLAND, CHINIJO ARCHIPELAGO, TEGUISE MUNICIPALITY, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND*​
La Graciosa & Isla de Montaña Clara by Piotr Lewandowski, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

LA GRACIOSA ISLAND AND MONTAÑA CLARA ISLET FROM LANZAROTE ISLAND, TEGUISE MUNICIPALITY, LANZAROTE ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND
It is a volcanic cone that stands out in the sea, like the rest of the Chinijo archipelago. It is also an important wildlife refuge

La Graciosa by Andreas Berdan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

CÍES ISLANDS, FROM MONTEAGUDO ISLAND THE ISLANDS OF FARO AND SAN MARTÍN, VIGO MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Islas Cies. by JCMCalle, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

CÍES ISLANDS, ISLAND OF FARO OR DEL MEDIO , VIGO MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA
Of extraordinary beauty, these islands are the most precious jewel of the National Park of the Atlantic Islands of Galicia.

Isla del Medio (Cies) por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

MEDES ISLANDS, L'ESTARTIT, GIRONA, CATALONIA

islas MEDAS by TONI BARABINO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THESE SMALL ISLANDS OF SPAIN

MEDES ISLANDS, L'ESTARTIT, GIRONA, CATALONIA
Group of islets in front of the municipality of L'Estartir in the province of Girona, Catalonia. It is a very important marine reserve

Islas Medas 1 by Álvaro Framis Sarría, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*INTERESTING CITIES IN SPAIN THAT ARE NOT CAPITAL

ELCHE/ELX
City of province of Alacant/Alicante, autonomous Community of Valencia, number of inhabitants 234.205 (2021), area 326,07 km2 (It could be said that Elche is the most exotic city in Europe, its Palm Grove is a large extension of date palms within the urban area of the city. It is the largest palm grove in Europe and in the world it is only surpassed by some Arab palm groves)
L'Alcúdia is 10 km from the current city's location and the immediate predecessor of current day Elche. This original location was settled by the Greeks and then occupied by Carthaginians and Romans. Greek Ionian colonists from the Achaean city Helike established their new colony, naming it Helíkē (Greek: Ἑλίκη) around 600 BC. It was a point of resistance against Carthaginian advance in Spain between the First and Second Punic Wars. The Romans called the city Ilici or Illice and granted it the status of colonia; after a brief Byzantine rule, the Goths took over, establishing an episcopal see. Many archaeological remains have been found in Elche, with the stone bust of the Lady of Elche (Dama de Elche/Dama d'Elx in Spanish and Valencian, respectively) being the most important. This may date from the Iberian period (4th century BC). 

1*
*DAWN WITH THE CITY AND THE PALM TREES*

*Amanece sobre el palmeral** by Juan Francisco Doló, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*2*
*PALACE-CASTLE OF ALTAMIRA AND THE PALM TREES*

*Elx by Dan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*3
CITY OF BRIDGES FOR A RIVER WITHOUT WATER

Elche by Paul F 36, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*4*
*THE EXOTIC PARK OF THE HUERTO DEL CURA*
*
Huerto del Cura Elche by Comunitat Valenciana, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*BOTÍN CENTER, SANTANDER, CANTABRIA

Centro Botin (Santander) by Alfonso, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*SEDELLA VILLAGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Sedella by Ignace Fermont, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*OS CANTONS AVENUE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Banco Pastor - A Coruña by José Luis García Mendoza, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*A TRAIN, ALCANADRE MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

El tren (Alcanadre, La Rioja, España, 9-2-2011) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*ALVIA TRAIN, VEGA DE INFANZONES MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AN LEON*

*Catalanes por la convencional by Enrique Sánchez Narganes, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*RAILWAY STATION OF SANTA JUSTA, SEVILLA CITY, ANDALUSIA

Santa Justa AVE Station by Christian, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*ALVIA TRAIN, BRIDGE OVER DUERO RIVER, CASTRONUÑO, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON*

*Alvia s730 A Coruña-Madrid Chamartín cruzando el viaducto de Castronuño (Valladolid) by Jose Ignacio Esnarriaga San Jose, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*RAILWAY STATION OF DELICIAS, ZARAGOZA CITY, ARAGON

Zaragoza Delicias Railway station. by Rosita Azafranera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*AVLO TRAIN, SALILLAS DE JALÓN MUNICIPALITY, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

AVLO Barcelona-Madrid pasando por Salillas de Aragón. by Marcos Maté, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*MIÑO RIVER AND BELESAR VILLAGE, MUNICIPALITY OF CHANTADA, LUGO, GALICIA

Belesar by APazVázquez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*BÁRDENAS REALES PLACE, NAVARRE

El 'Wild West' navarro by tunante80, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*//& E S *_*P A*_ _*Ñ A ....*_

*ANCARES PASS, NAVIA DE SUARNA MUNICIPALITY, LUGO, GALICIA AND CANDÍN MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

2021.10.06 Puerto de Ancares #2 by Miguel Carmena, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*//& E S *_*P A Ñ A ....

LAS BATUECAS REGION, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Las Batuecas by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*//& E S *_*P A Ñ A ....

CEBOLLERA MOUNTAIN RANGE, LA RIOJA

Sierra de Cebollera. Rioja. Spain by Fernando Rebollo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*//& E S *_*P A **Ñ A ....*

*BURUJÓN RAVINES, BURUJÓN MUNICIPALITY, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Barrancas de Burujón by Alejandro Muñiz Delgado, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA** TIERRA DE CASTILLOS*

*CASTLE, PEÑAFIEL VILLAGE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON*

*Castillo de Peñafiel - Valladolid** by Diego Valera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA** TIERRA DE CASTILLOS*

*CASTLE AND VILLAGE, BIAR, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

View on Real Villa de Biar by Rein Reijseger, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA** TIERRA DE CASTILLOS*

*CASTLE, LA IRUELA VILLAGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA


Castillo de la Iruela by Felipe Sérvulo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA** TIERRA DE CASTILLOS*

*CASTLE, VALVERDE LA VERA VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA


Ruinas del castillo. by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPAÑA** TIERRA DE CASTILLOS*

*CASTLE AND VILLAGE, MAGAÑA, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Magaña by Eduardo González Palomar, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE, PERACENSE MUNICIPALITY, TERUEL, ARAGON

IMG_7918_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

JALPÍ CASTLE, ARENYS DE MUNT VILLAGE, BARCELONA, CATALONIA

Arenys de Munt by Enrica, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE, MALPICA DE TAJO, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

MALPICA DE TAJO by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

DAVALILLO CASTLE, SAN ASENSIO MUNICIPALITY, LA RIOJA

DAVALILLO (LA RIOJA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE, LA CALAHORRA MUNICIPALITY, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Castillo de la Calahorra, Granada. by Blas Fuentes, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

LA MOTA CASTLE, MEDINA DEL CAMPO TOWN, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de La Mota by Javier Álamo Rodríguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

BUTRON CASTLE, GATIKA MUNICIPALITY, BIZKAIA,BASQUE COUNTRY 

CASTILLO DE BUTRON by Txema Escobero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE, SOUTOMAIOR MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

Castillo de Sotomayor | Castelo de Soutomaior (Pontevedra) by Jaime López, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE, PEÑARANDA DE DUERO VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

Castillo de Peñaranda de Duero by Jose F. Serrano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE, ALMANSA TOWN, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Castillo de Almansa by Miguel Angel Lillo, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*ESPAÑA*_* TIERRA DE CASTILLOS

CASTLE AND VILLAGE, CLAVIJO, LA RIOJA (It is one of the most impressive Spanish rock castles; It is located on an extraordinary rock with a void of about 200 meters, having in its rear part the village that it defends)

TORMENTA SOBRE CLAVIJO by Alfonso Martínez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*CASTLE AND ROCK, CLAVIJO VILLAGE, LA RIOJA 
(It is one of the most impressive Spanish rock castles; It is located on an extraordinary rock with a void of about 200 meters, having in its rear part the village that it defends)


Winter is here by navy 992, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*AERIAL VIEW OF SEGOVIA COVERED BY FOG*
*(Segovia, a World Heritage city, adds to its beauty its special pink light, perhaps a product of its altitude of 1000 meters above sea level)

Jose Luis Martín Mayora- Segovia aérea by OVPM - OWHC - OCPM, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*CARES RIVER ROUTE, CABRALES MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS
(The so-called "Garganta divina" (Divine Gorge) is one of the most beautiful hiking trails in Spain and one of the most spectacular in Europe. Ends (or begins) in the place of Caín, province of León, Castile and Leon)

La garganta divina by Raúl González, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*LA ROSA DE PIEDRA (STONE ROSE), LA OROTAVA, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS*
*(It is the result of a combination of processes that began when the lava flow cooled, forming this unique stone structure of large proportions)

Mirador Piedra la Rosa by JdR, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*MALLOS DE AGÜERO, AGÜERO MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON
(A "mallo" is a vertical geological formation that is or appears to be free. They are characteristic of the Ebro valley and the rest of the Pyrenees. Very close to the mallos de Agüero are the famous mallos of Riglos)

Mallos de Agüero by Luis Rosado, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_
*
MENGA DOLMEN, ANTEQUERA MUNICIPALITY, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA
(The Dolmen of Menga is a megalithic burial mound called a tumulus, a long barrow form of dolmen, dating from the 3750-3650 BCE approx. It is near Antequera, Málaga, Spain. It is one of the largest known ancient megalithic structures in Europe)

Dolmen de Menga 080316-0507 by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*LA HERMIDA GORGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITIES OF CANTABRIA AND ASTURIAS*
*(This deep gorge has been excavated by the Deva River over the centuries, and is located in the Picos de Europa. It can be traveled by car, since it is crossed by the road that connects the interior of Cantabria with the coast. The gorge is 21 kilometers long, being the longest in Spain)

La Hermida by Alberto López Navarro, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*AGUAS TUERTAS ( CROOKED WATERS) VALLEY, ANSO VALLEY, HUESCA, ARAGON
(Green valley grazed by horses and cattle, in which the crystalline waters in pronounced sinuosities forming meanders and in certain areas flood the land. This valley hanging and hidden among others is of a fascinating beauty. In the valley there is a dolmen that is estimated to be 5,000 years old)

DSC_1158 by Juan Ramon Zurutuza Zurutuza, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*<AMAZING SPAIN>*_

*LA PEDRIZA PLACE, MANZANARES EL REAL VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID*
*(La Pedriza is a geological feature on the southern slopes of the Guadarrama mountain range of great scenic and leisure interest. It is one of the largest granitic ranges of Europe and holds numerous peaks, rocky cliffs, streams and meadows)

jardines de la Pedriza by Farero, en Flickr*​


----------



## TresMerca (5 mo ago)

Que bella que es España!. El legado arquitectónico y los paisajes que tiene son impresionantes.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF SAMÁ PARK, CAMBRILS, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Jardines del Parc Samá . Cambrils,Tarragona by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

HIGH GARDENS, GENERALIFE PALACE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Jardines altos del Generalife by juanmzgz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

PRÍNCIPE GARDENS, ROYAL PALACE, ARANJUEZ, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Jardines del Príncipe by Sergio Pérez Algaba, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

ISLETA DE LOS PATOS GARDENS, MARÍA LUISA PARK, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

ISLETA DE LOS PATOS-PARQUE MARIA LUISA-SEVILLA-ANDALUCÍA-ISLETA DE LOS PATOS-PARK MARIA LUISA-SEVILLA-ANDALUCÍA- by Angel Moreno Orge, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

ALFABIA GARDENS, BUNYOLA, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS

Jardines de Alfabia by tanjaettl, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF PALAU DE LA MÚSICA, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Columnas en el Palau de la Música ( Valencia - Spain ) by Cesar Redondo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

TresMerca said:


> Que bella que es España!. El legado arquitectónico y los paisajes que tiene son impresionantes.


Es sobre todo su asombrosa variedad (para un territorio no excesivamente grande a nivel mundial); en cuanto al legado artístico-arquitectónico que posee España, no podía ser menos, está considerado el tercero del planeta después de Italia y China.

Gracias  

Ordesa valley, National Park of Ordesa and Monte Perdido, Huesca, Aragon

Panorámica del Valle de Ordesa (Ordesa Valley) by Juan - Ordesito, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

⏏⏏⏏

Night photography of Segovia, World Heritage City, Castile and Leon

SEGOVIA 5 by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

👍👍


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF CECILIO RODRIGUEZ, BUEN RETIRO PARK, MADRID, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID
*
**JARDINES DE CECILIO RODRÍGUEZ. by JOSE MAURI., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF ALAMEDA DE CERVANTES PARK, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON

Soria by Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF FINCA MARQUÉS DE VALDECILLA, MEDIO CUYEDO, CANTABRIA

Finca Marqués de Valdecilla by Luis A. López, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF REYES CRISTIANOS FORTRESS, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

Cordoba, Jardines del Alcazar by Fritz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF CAMPO DEL MORO, ROYAL PALACE, MADRID, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Campo del Moro, Madrid (70 Mpx) by Yoel R., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF DEBOD TEMPLE, MADRID, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

MADRID / Templo de Debod, Noche (26/02/2013) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

MARIMURTRA GARDENS, BLANES, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Blanes21 064. by Joan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

HUERTO DEL CURA GARDENS, ELCHE/ELX, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Paseando por Elche by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF PAZO (PALACE) OF OCA, A ESTRADA MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA

_DSC1097 by Emilio Alonso Stuyck, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF EL CAPRICHO PARK, MADRID, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

El Capricho (Madrid) by Julio Rubio, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DAY AND NIGHT IN THE GARDENS OF SPAIN

GARDENS OF EL CAPRICHO HOUSE (GAUDI), COMILLAS VILLAGE, CANTABRIA

el capricho by Manuel-Jose Vicente, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

SALT LAGOON, SAN PEDRO DEL PINATAR MUNICIPALITY, REGIÓN DE MURCIA

Amanecer en las Salinas HDR @ Jovisur by Pepe, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

PUERTO PRÍNCIPE MARINA, BENALMÁDENA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*

Puerto Príncipe by camus agp, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

ROMAN RESERVOIR OF PROSERPINA, MÉRIDA MUNICIPALITY, EXTREMADURA

Lago de Proserpina. Merida. by laquesoy, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

TAJO RIVER, TOLEDO CITY, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Puente de San Martín (Toledo) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

REDES VILLAGE, ARES MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Redes. by Benito Juncal, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

MARINA, SANTURTZI TOWN, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Lighting by Saioa Elizondo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

NIEMBRO COVE, LLANES MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS

Ensenada de Niembro | Niembro | Asturias | 2016 by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

TINA MENOR COVE AND NANSA RIVER, VAL DE SAN VICENTE MUNICIPALITY, CANTABRIA

Ría de Tina Menor by Cristóbal Sánchez Gallego, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

PALMONES RIVER, LOS BARRIOS AND ALGECIRAS MUNICIPALITIES, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Barcas by Juan Leon, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

PEÑALARA LAGOON, RASCAFRIA MUNICIPALITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Laguna Grande de Peñalara by Jacobo Perez Lajo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

SALTO DEL GITANO PLACE AND TAJO RIVER, NATIONAL PARK OF MONFRAGÜE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Anochece en el Salto del Gitano, Monfragüe by Antonio muñoz, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

GUADALETE RIVER AND ARCOS DE LA FRONTERA TOWN, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

_DSC5444 copia by Juan Manuel Simancas, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

TRIANA NEIGHBORHOOD AND GUADALQUIVIR RIVER, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA

Sevilla, Triana, Calle Betis y el Guadalquivir by - RicardoJCF -, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

MUNDO RIVER SOURCE, RÍOPAR MUNICIPALITY, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Río Mundo by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

JÚCAR RIVER, ALARCÓN VILLAGE, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Meandro by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

DUNE AND BEACH OF BOLONIA (ANCIENT ROMAN CITY OF BAELO CLAUDIA), TARIFA MUNICIPALITY, CÁDIZ, ANDAUSIA

Dunas de Bolonia by Amelia Pardo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

MASATRIGO HILL AND LA SERENA RESERVOIR, ESPARRAGOSA DE LARES MUNICIPALITY, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA

Cerro-Masatrigo-4 by guiappme guiappme, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

ALICANTE/ALACANT CITY FROM CASTLE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

City View by Fotomondeo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

URKULU LAKE, ARETXABALETA MUNICIPALITY, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Luces al alba (explore) by Rafael Diez Corcuera, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

CUBILLAS LAKE, ALBOLOTE MUNICIPALITY, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

208. Pantano de Cubillas. by emijus, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

CONCEPCIÓN LAKE, ISTÁN MUNICIPALITY, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Spain - Malaga - Istan - Concepcion Reservoir by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

RIAÑO LAKE, RIAÑO MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Entre la niebla by ÁNGEL, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

BURGUILLO LAKE, EL TIEMBLO AND EL BARRACO MUNICIPALITIES, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON

Luces de la tarde / sunset lights by Francisco Jimenez Soria, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

EBRO RIVER, LAS ROZAS DE VALDEARROYO MUNICIPALITY, CANTABRIA

Dracónidas ,Las Rozas de Valdearroyo by Marce Alvarez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

SEGRE RIVER, (SANT LLORENÇ DE MONGAI) CAMARASA MUNICIPALITY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Reflejos en el Amanecer by Marti Garcia, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

DUERO RIVER, SIMANCAS VILLAGE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON

¡Qué suave vas caminando! by Jesús, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

PORMA RIVER, (QUINTANILLA DE VEGAMIAN) BOÑAR MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Embalse del Porma. León, España. by Caty, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

CABRIEL RIVER, COFRENTES MUNICIPALITY, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Como un espejo by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

CINCA RIVER, FROM AÍNSA VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON

Río Cinca, Aínsa by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

DUERO RIVER, ZAMORA CITY, CASTILE AND LEON

_DSC0523-1 by Walter Balsa, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER*

*SANT JOSEP CAVES, LA VALL D'UIXÓ MUNICIPALITY, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*
*(It is the longest navigable underground river in Europe, but its origin and destination outside the cave are unknown)

POSTER 2 by Coves Sant Josep, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER*

*IRIS CAVE, MONASTERIO DE PIEDRA PLACE, NUÉVALOS, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON*

*Gruta Iris. Monasterio de Piedra by David Pérez Maestro, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER*

*MARAVILLAS CAVE, ARACENA VILLAGE, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA*
*(This geological wonder is in the heart of the village)

GRUTA DEL LAS MARAVILLAS by chema padial, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER*

*DRAC OR DRACH (DRAGON) CAVES, MANACOR MUNICIPALITY, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS*

*Coves del Drac by Herr Olsen, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER*

*OSCUROS (DARK) OF VERO RIVER, ALQUÉZAR MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON*
*(The Dark Ones are a chaos of huge blocks of stone, transforming the river bed into a cave through which the water passes)*

Rio vero by philippe MICHEL, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

FOUNTAIN, CELLA VILLAGE, TERUEL, ARAGON
(It is a large artesian well built in the 12th century and decorated between 1729 and 1731. It is one of the largest, widest and deepest in Europe. The Cella Fountain is the source of the Jiloca River)

Fuente de Cella by Pedro Hernandez Barrachina, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

LOS GIGANTES (THE GIANTS) CLIFFS, SANTIAGO DEL TEIDE MUNICIPALITY, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND

Tenerife 43 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

LOIBA CLIFFS, ORTIGUEIRA MUNICIPALITY, A CORUÑA, GALICIA

Acantilados de Loiba by avistaderender, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

FLYCHS, ZUMAIA MUNICIPALITY, GIPUZCOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Zumaia by Javier Colmenero, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

CLIFFS OF BUCIERO MOUNT, SANTOÑA MUNICIPALITY, CANTABRIA

Acantilados by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

GUADALQUIVIR RIVER AND ROMAN BRIDGE, CÓRDOBA CITY, ANDALUSIA

Sunrise by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

NALÓN RIVER, FUSO DE LA REINA PLACE, OVIEDO MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS*

Río Nalón by Carretero2009, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

DUERO RIVER, FONFRÍA MUNICIPALITY, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON
(The Duero river immediately before touching Portuguese lands on the right)

EN LOS ARRIBES DEL DUERO by Licy, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

SAN MARTÍNS RÍA (SAJA AND BESAYA RIVERS), SUANCES AND MIENGO MUNICIPALITIES, CANTABRIA

La curva de la Ria San Martíns by dlmanrg, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

GUADIARO RIVER, SOTOGRANDE PLACE, SAN ROQUE MUNICIPALITY, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA

Marina Sotogrande by Juan Carlos Calvente Crespo, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE WATER

MANZANARES RIVER, TOLEDO BRIDGE, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

MADRID RIO by Rifaat Chabouk, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CATHEDRAL, SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA TOWN, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 97,858)

_C064019-ABRIENDO EL NEGOCIO_1-2-F by pavon2007, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MONCAYO MOUNTAIN, TARAZONA VILLAGE , ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 10,494)

Tarazona y el Moncayo by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ALTAMIRA PALACE, ELCHE/ELX CITY , ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 234,205)

Elche by Paul F 36, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

THE "PATATA" (POTATO), AMOREBIETA-ETXANO TOWN, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 19,576)

Bizkaia - Amorebieta by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

XÚQUER/JÚCAR RIVER, CULLERA TOWN, VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 22,708)

Cullera by Jose Martinez, en Flickr*
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CATHEDRAL, OVIEDO CITY, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 217,552)

Catedral de Oviedo by Ovetum Fotografía, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, VÉLEZ-BLANCO VILLAGE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 1,946)

Amanecer en Velez-Blanco by ser-y-star, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

OLD JEWISH QUARTER, HERVÁS VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (Population 2021 = 3,952)

Hervás (barrio judio) by Ramón Díaz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ARMAS SQUARE, FERROL TOWN, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 64,785)

Plaza de Armas by albolm911, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH OF SANTA MARÍA LA REAL, NÁJERA VILLAGE, LA RIOJA (Population 2021 = 8,060)

Najera by Rolf Stühmeier, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FROM CASTLE (ROYAL PALACE), OLITE/ERRIBERRI VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 3,998)

Vista de Olite by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

NIGHT VISION, EIVISSA (IBIZA) TOWN, EIVISSA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 50,643)

Ibiza Nights... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MAYOR SQUARE, SALAMANCA CITY, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 143,269)

Salamanca. Plaza Mayor. Amanecer by Alfonso Suárez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

GUADALQUIVIR RIVER, MONTORO VILLAGE, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 9,231)

Spain - Cordoba - Montoro and Guadalquivir river by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ZARAUTZ TOWN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 23,271)

Zarautz by Aitor Gonzalez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CALP TOWN FROM IFAC PENYON, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 29,718)

Calpe 41 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

COCA VILLAGE FROM CASTLE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 1,726)

Desde el castillo (Coca, Segovia) by Jose M. Cano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

EL SALVADOR CHAPEL, ÚBEDA TOWN, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 34,208)

Sacra Capilla del Salvador 2 by Daniel Gata, en Flickr*​


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Infinita.
❤💛❤


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

URUEÑA VILLAGE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 188)

Urueña (Spain) by Amador J. Cuello Álvarez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ROYAL PALACE, REAL SITIO DE SAN ILDEFONSO VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 5,237)

Real Sitio de San Ildefonso by Enrica, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SALBURÚA NEIGHBORHOOD, VITORIA/GASTEIZ CITY, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 253,093)

city by Txema, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PUBLIC LIBRARY, SAN FERNANDO DE HENARES TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (Population 2021 = 39,313)

San Fernando de Henares. Biblioteca Rafael Alberti by Municam, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PIEDRAFITA DE JACA VILLAGE (BIESCAS MUNICIPALITY), HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 49)

Piedrafita de Jaca by Luis Vizcaino, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

TAJO RIVER AND SAN PRUDENCIO CHURCH, TALAVERA DE LA REINA TOWN, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 83,477)

Evening in Talavera (Talavera de la Reina, Spain) / Вечер в Талавере (Испания) by Сергей Г., en Flickr*​


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Castor_Game said:


> _*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
> *LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
> SPAIN
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE AND DEFENSE TOWER, ALARCÓN VILLAGE, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 151)

Nublado amanecer en Alarcón./ Cloudy dawn at Alarcón ( Cuenca - Spain ) by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FISHING PORT, CHURCH AND CASTLE, CASTRO-URDIALES TOWN, CANTABRIA (Population 2021 = 32,975)

Castro Urdiales by Danny ZELCK, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CATHEDRAL, MONDOÑEDO VILLAGE, LUGO, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 3,480)

Mondoñedo by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BY THE MOUNTAIN, MIJAS TOWN, MALAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 86,744)
Originally a mountain village, now a town that reaches the sea located a few kilometers

Mijas by al_funcoot, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MAYOR SQUARE, TEMBLEQUE VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 1,967)

Plaza Mayor de Tembleque by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BENIDORM TOWN, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 69,118)
It is estimated that with its unregistered population it can exceed one hundred thousand inhabitants, and at some times of the year its population can multiply by 5

EL MIRADOR DE BENIDORM by Antonio Montés, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MORAIRA VILLAGE (TEULADA MUNICIPALITY), ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 1,612)

Moraira by Tom Serru, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PORT, MUTRIKU VILLAGE, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 5,284)

MUTRIKU by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET, CALATAÑAZOR VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 49)

Calatañazor by Carlos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN GREGORIO OSTIENSE BASILICA AND SORLADA VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 51)

Sorlada - Berrotza by A.M. Goñi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

NATURAL PORT, CITADELLA DE MENORCA TOWN, MINORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 30,638)

Puerto de Ciudadela by Borja Gómez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE AND SANTA CECILIA CHURCH, AGUILAR DE CAMPOO VILLAGE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 6,711)

Aguilar de campoo by ramiro cervera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CERVANTES SQUARE, ALCALÁ DE HENARES CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (Population 2021 = 195.982)

Amanecer en la Plaza Cervantes by Dragos Voicu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SEU (CATHEDRAL) AN CONVENT OF LA COVA DE SANT IGNASI, MANRESA TOWN, BARCELONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 78,192)

Panoramica la Seu y la Cova by Antonio RVR, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

TAJO (CUT) AND NUEVO BRIDGE, RONDA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 33,624)

Ronda by J. A. Cárdenas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MAYOR STREET AND COLLEGIATE CHURCH, TORO VILLAGE, ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 8,532)

Toro by SBA73, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ROSALEDA TOWER AND CENTENARIO BRIDGE, PONFERRADA TOWN, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 63,747)

Atardecer en PONFERRADA by JUAN CARLOS PINTADO LAGO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE AND CHINCHILLA DE MONTE ARAGÓN VILLAGE, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 4,344)

"La épica del anochecer en Chinchilla de Montearagón"/"Epic Dusk at Chinchilla de Montearagón" (Chinchilla de Montearagón, Albacete, Spain) (Explore #194 Oct. 9 2020) by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

EBRO RIVER AND CATHEDRAL, TUDELA TOWN, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 37,008)

Amanecer en Tudela by Luis Sanz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET, LOS LLANOS DE ARIDANE TOWN, LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 20,648)

Los Llanos de Aridane. La Palma (3-8-15) by Francisco Curbelo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

TOWERS, TRUJILLO VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (Population 2021 = 8,821)

Trujillo, cuna de descubridores by Juan Jose Rentero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH OF SANTA CRISTINA DE LENA (IX CENTURY), LENA MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 8,682)

Sta. Cristina de Lena by Paco Verdugo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MONUMENTS, CARMONA TOWN, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 29,123)

CARMONA. SEVILLA by carlos florez carbajal, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

EL PADRE ETERNO (THE ETERNAL FATHER) HERMITAGE, FUENTESPINA VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 770)

El Padre Eterno by Roberto_48, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CATHEDRAL, JAÉN CITY, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 111,932)

Catedral de Jaén by Antonio Alarcón, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH AND CASTLE, ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO VILLAGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 6,434)

Amanecer en Arenas de san Pedro . Sierra de Gredos _DSC1137 M on c em ma by tomas meson, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, BESALÚ VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 2,502)

besalu by Ruben Sanz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PORT, PORTO DO SON VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 9,243)

Porto_do_Son by Alicia Camacho Adarve, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

LA PUNTILLA BEACH, VALLE GRAN REY VILLAGE, GOMERA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 4,643)

La Puntilla by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PIEDRAS RIVER, EL ROMPIDO VILLAGE, CARTAYA MUNICIPALITY, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 2,124)

El Rompido by Manuel Ruiz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MURIAS VILLAGE, ALLER MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS (Population 2011 = 167)

MURIAS (ALLER) - ASTURIAS (1) by Manuel Fernández Linera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

LINTZOAIN VILLAGE, ERRO MUNICIPALITY, NAVARRE (Population 2011 = 67)

CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. LINTZOAIN by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, MENAS DE SERÓN PLACE, SERÓN VILLAGE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 2,039)

Iglesia de Las Menas de Serón (Almería) by Curro Lucas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MASCA VILLAGE, BUENAVISTA DEL NORTE MUNICIPALITY, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2020 = 86)

Masca by Andreas Hellqvist, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BUJACO TOWER, CÁCERES TOWN, EXTREMADURA (Population 2021 = 95,418)*

Cáceres: plaza mayor amanecer by OVPM - OWHC - OCPM, en Flickr​


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Castor_Game said:


> _*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
> *LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
> SPAIN
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, GUADAMUR VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 1,806)

Castillo de Guadamur - Toledo by Diego Valera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTA CRUZ DEL VALLE VILLAGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 324)

Los pueblos de Gredos - Santa cruz del valle _DSC8927 G72 em c__DSC8929 G72 em c-2 images r ma by tomas meson, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANT CLIMENT CHURCH, TAÜLL VILLAGE, LA VALL DE BOÍ MUNICIPALITY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA (Population 2011 = 272)

Taüll by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN MARTÍN CHURCH, FRÓMISTA VILLAGE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 777)

Ciri. Iglesia de San Martin románica s. XII by Cirigarrido. C. de. C., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN SALVADOR CHURCH, TORLA-ORDESA VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 299)

Torla by Roberto_48, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MAGDALENA PALACE, SANTANDER CITY, CANTABRIA (Population 2021 = 172,221)

Palacio de La Magdalena by [email protected], en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PÁGANOS VILLAGE, LAGUARDIA/GUARDIA MUNICIPALITY, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2017 = 85)

Amanecer en Paganos by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PERRON, GIRONA CITY, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 101,932)

Una pausa a la sombra by Javier Pereda, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, UZTÁRROZ/UZTARROZE VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 150)

Uztárroz/Uztarroze by Jorge Carrasco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTA MARÍA CHURCH, SANTA CRUZ DE LA SERÓS VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 193)

Santa Cruz de la Serós (Aragon/Espagne) by PierreG_09, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

WALL AND CASTLE, PENÍSCOLA/PEÑÍSCOLA VILLAGE, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 7,882)

The Picturesque Old Town of Peñíscola by nina.polareuth, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STATUE OF SANTO DOMINGO DE GUZMÁN, CALERUEGA VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 419)

Caleruega (Cuna de Santo Domingo de Guzmán) by Lumiago, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

CONCHA MOUNTAIN RANGE, NEAR VALDEPEÑAS DE LA SIERRA, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

_DSC1236 by Antonio Minguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LAS QUILAMAS MOUNTAIN RANGE, NEAR VALERO, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Mar16-6586 by Tinico Jones, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

ALMIJARA MOUNTAIN RANGE, NEAR CÓMPETA, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Sierra Almijara- Cómpeta-Málaga by Alberto Alba, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

A CAPELADA MOUNTAIN RANGE, A CORUÑA PROVINCE, GALICIA
(Steep, almost vertical here the cliffs fall into the sea. They are with almost 612 m the highest in Europe)

Serra da Capelada by Flowerikka B, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

ARACENA AND PICOS DE AROCHE MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF HUELVA, ANDALUSIA*​Esencia... by bernabe rufo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

AITANA MOUNTAIN RANGE, ALACANT/ALICANTE PROVINCE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA

Sierra de Aitana, Alicante, España/Spain. by jose_raul96, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

URBASA MOUNTAIN RANGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Sierra de Urbasa by pedro lopez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LAS MAMBLAS MOUNTAIN RANGE, BURGOS PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON

Sierra de las Mamblas -Burgos by R.P Fotonatura, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

TOLOÑO MOUNTAIN RANGE, ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE, BASQUE COUNTRY FROM LAPOBLACION MUNICIPALITY, NAVARRE

Sierra de Toloño-Cantabria. by Mackedwars, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

CULEBRA (SNAKE) MOUNTAIN RANGE, ZAMORA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON

la sierra de la culebra-zamora by lucas temprano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

HUÉTOR MOUNTAIN RANGE, LA MORA PASS, HUÉTOR SANTILLÁN MUNICIPALITY, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

Puerto de la Mora, Sierra de Huétor by Arístides Díaz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

EL ARAMO MOUNTAIN RANGE, CENTRAL AREA, ASTURIAS

Aramo by Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

HORNACHUELOS MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA

sierra de hornachuelos cordoba by jose sanchez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

GUARA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON

Sierra de Guara desde Santa Eulalia by rosa maria gonzalez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

PELADA MOUNTAIN RANGE, ANTEQUERA MUNICIPALITY, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Sierra Pelada. Antequera (Málaga) by Luis MN, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

SANTO DOMINGO MOUNTAIN RANGE, CINCO VILLAS REGIÓN, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON

Colores de Otoño by Marius Moisa, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LAS VIÑAS MOUNTAIN RANGE, VILLALUENGA DEL ROSARIO MUNICIPALITY, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA


sierra las viñas by Antonio moscoso ruiz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

FRANCIA MOUNTAIN RANGE, BATUECAS REGION, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Las Batuecas by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LOS ANCARES (LUGO) MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA

Los Ancares de Lugo by xhunter83, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

NEILA AND QUINTANAR MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON

SIERRA DE NEILA Y QUINTANAR by R.P Fotonatura, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

CADÍ MOUNTAIN RANGE, NEAR LA SEU D'URGELL, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

SERRA DEL CADÍ by Toni Baeza Oto, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

FILISPARDI MOUNTAIN RANGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS

16 Mayada de Melordaña con foz de Filispardi al fondo by Los bolos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

ORDUNTE MOUNTAIN RANGE, KARRANTZA VALLEY, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY 

Sierra de Ordunte by Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

MONTGRONY MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF GIRONA, CATALONIA

Serra de Montgrony by Enrica, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LA PARTACUA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF HUESCA, ARAGON

Partacua by Ramón Legarre, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

TEJERA NEGRA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Hayedo de Tejera Negra -Imagen de archivo- by Morquera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

TEJEDA MOUNTAIN RANGE, LUCERO PEAK, PROVINCE OF MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Pico del Lucero by José María Guglieri Preßler, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

SEGUNDERA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

IMG_1487 by RUBEN BERMEJO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

CANDELARIO MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Sierra de Candelario by ruben dario, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

MARÍA-LOS VÉLEZ MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA

On the clouds by José Ros, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

JAVALAMBRE MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF TERUEL, ARAGON

Serra de Javalambre. by Josep - fotos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LOS ANCARES (LEÓN) MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Amanece en Ancares by David Garcia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LA CABRERA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF ZAMORA, CASTILE AND LEON

Ruta Cascada de los Vados por TeresalaLoba by TeresalaLoba, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"*

*Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

GISTREDO MOUNTAIN RANGE, PALACIOS DEL SIL MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON

Agosto 15. Braña de Zaramedo. Sierra de Gistredo. León. by advocate75, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

O COUREL MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA

courel_020 by Raúl Hidalgo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

ALAIZ MOUNTAIN RANGE, FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Sierra de Alaiz by Esteban Salinas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LA PANDERA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCIA OF JAÉN, ANDALUSIA

Sierra de la Pandera (desde mi terraza) by Blas Prieto Sánchez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LA SAGRA MOUNTAIN RANGE, LA SAGRA PEAK, PROVINCE OF GRANADA, ANDALUSIA

La Sagra, Granada by Jose Ricardo Alarcon Garcia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

PEÑA SAGRA MOUNTAIN RANGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Amanecer en Peña Sagra by Jose Antonio. 62, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

SATRÚSTEGUI MOUNTAIN RANGE AND PYRENEES MOUNTAIN RANGE (BACKGROUND), FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE

Sierra de Satrustegi y Pirineos by Sakandarra, en Flickr*​


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Torremolinos, Spain
Pilgrimage and Feria de San Miguel*


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Castor_Game said:


> *THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"
> 
> Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, RIGLOS VILLAGE, LAS PEÑAS DE RIGLOS MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 79)

Amanecer en Riglos by Luis Rosado, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET AND NUÑEZ HOUSE, BETANZOS VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 13,030)

Betanzos Casa Nuñez by Hesperetusa, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SOBRELLANO PALACE, COMILLAS VILLAGE, CANTABRIA (Population 2021 = 2,117)

Palacio de Sobrellano en Comillas - Cantabria. by Eduardo Ortín, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MAYOR SQUARE, CHINCHÓN VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (Population 2021 = 5,506)

Chinchón by planosdeluz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

INGLÉS BEACH, SAN BARTOLOMÉ DE TIRAJANA MUNICIPALITY, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 53,066)

Una brillante y cálida noche... by Leo ☮, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, SAN VICENTE DE LA SONSIERRA VILLAGE, LA RIOJA (Population 2021 = 1,015)

San Vicente de la Sonsierra by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MARINA, SANTA POLA TOWN, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 34,148)

Paseo Adolfo Suarez Santa Pola by Santa Pola, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, AÍNSA VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 2,312)

Sous le soleil d'Aragon (Espagne) by PierreG_09, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FOUNTAIN AND CATHEDRAL, SIGÜENZA VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 4,298)

Sigüenza by Juan de la Obra Millán, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, BURADON GATZAGA/SALINILLAS DE BURADÓN VILLAGE, LABASTIDA MUNICIPALITY, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 106)

salinillas de buradón by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET AND CHURCH, PEDRAZA VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 342)

Pedraza (6) by Antonio Lorenzo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

DOCK OF THE CARABELS, PALOS DE LA FRONTERA VILLAGE, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 12,001)

Muelle de las Carabelas by Txetxu., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VALLEY OF NACIMIENTO RIVER, ALHABIA, ALSODUX AND SANTA CRUZ DE MARCHENA VILLAGES, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 675, 131 and 203)

Valle del río Nacimiento by José Ruiz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, IRIÉPAL VILLAGE, MUNICIPALITY OF GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 883)

2018-05-17 01 Iriépal by astropleiades, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH AND MALPICA TOWER, ZAMUDIO VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 3,277)

Zamudio by Arrano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN LORENZO BEACH, GIJÓN CITY, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 268,896)

la playa de GIJON-Asturias by jordi Doria Vidal, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CAJA BADAJOZ BUILDING, BADAJOZ CITY, EXTREMADURA (Population 2021 = 150,610)

CG4F9359 by Diego Guiberteau, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN JUAN CHURCH, ARANDA DE DUERO TOWN, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 33,084)

San Juan, Aranda de Duero by Lara Sanz Serrano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ALBA DE LOS CARDAÑOS VILLAGE, VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN MUNICIPALITY, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 24)

Alba de los Cardaños | Montaña Palentina | 2018 by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FROM CASTLE, BAIONA VILLAGE, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 12,286)

BAIONA- Desde Muralla Castillo by Ylizan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ALTEA TOWN, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 22,657)

Altea !!! by Device66., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

OLD AQUEDUCT, PLASENCIA TOWN, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (Population 2021 = 39,558)

Acueducto de Plasencia, Spain by Oscar Garriga, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

RUINS OF ROMAN CITY OF ITALICA, SANTIPONCE VILLAGE, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 8,491)

Santiponce by madskills421, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, SALOU TOWN, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 28,512)

Salou by Jesús Villar, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

IRATXE MONASTERY AND MONJARDÍN MOUNT , AYEGUI/AIEGI VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 2,430)

Ayegui by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET AND TOWERS OF SANTA MARIA LA REDONDA CHURCH, LOGROÑO CITY, LA RIOJA (Population 2021 = 150,808)

Logroño by Mario Martínez Colino, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

GUANCHE KINGS, CANDELARIA TOWN, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 28,463)

Candelaria by Andy Neuenschwander, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

DUERO RIVER, TORDESILLAS VILLAGE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 8,762)

Tordesillas by Rex Harris, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, AZKOITIA VILLAGE, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 11,657)

azkoitia by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

DUERO RIVER AND CATHEDRAL, ZAMORA TOWN, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 60,297)

Noches de Zamora by Ángeles - The End - Good Bye, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PORT, PASAIA TOWN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 15,867)

Un amanecer con mucho colorido. by Izaskun Insausti, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTA MARÍA LA MAYOR CHURCH, ALCAÑIZ TOWN, TERUEL, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 16,029)

Alcañiz (Comarca del Bajo Aragón). Teruel by Abariltur, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTA MARÍA DE OSEIRA MONASTERY, SAN CRISTOVO DE CEA VILLAGE, OURENSE, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 2,072)

Monasterio de Santa María de Oseira by José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

LA MOTA CASTLE, MEDINA DEL CAMPO TOWN, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 20,271)

Castillo de La Mota - Medina del Campo by Javier León (Fx), en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

OLD MARKET, LA UNIÓN TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGION DE MURCIA (Population 2021 = 20,536)

La Unión al minero by Juan Carlos Molina Giménez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FISHING PORT, LUARCA VILLAGE, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 4,670)

Puerto de Luarca by Nieves G. Novel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building*

*SANTA MARÍA DE OSEIRA MONASTERY, OURENSE, GALICIA
Its existence is known since 1137, being an architectural compendium for its centuries of permanence. The part shown is clearly baroque

Santa María de Oseira (Ourense) by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ALCUDIA VALLEY, MESTANZA VILLAGE, CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 662)

Amanecer ibérico by Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

GATE, COVARRUBIAS VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 539)

Covarrubias (47)_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

NAVARRA SQUARE, HUESCA TOWN, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 53,429)

Plaza de Navarra en la hora azul by joaquin mainar marin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SEGRE RIVER, BALAGUER TOWN, LLEIDA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 17,409)

BALAGUER DE NOCHE by Sara A., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building

SANTA MARÍA DE GUADALUPE MONASTERY, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA
Is a Roman Catholic monastic establishment built during the 14th century located in Guadalupe, in Cáceres province, Extremadura. It is located at the foot of the eastern side of the Sierra de las Villuercas and was one of the most important and fine monasteries in the country for more than four centuries. UNESCO declared it a World Heritage Site in 1993. The monastery had its origins in the late 13th century, when a shepherd from Cáceres, named Gil Cordero, discovered on the bank of the Guadalupe River a statue of the Blessed Virgin, which had been apparently hidden by local inhabitants from Moorish invaders in 714. On the site of his discovery a chapel was built, dedicated under the title of Our Lady of Guadalupe. Cloister.

Claustro del Monasterio de Guadalupe by Clickor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PALLOZA (OLD HOME), CERVANTES VILLAGE, LUGO, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 1,288)

_VMG4814 by Vicente Maza, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MONASTERY, YESA VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 288)

Monasterio de Leyre (Yesa, Navarra, España, 9-7-2012) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, PAMPANEIRA VILLAGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 315)

Pampaneira_Granada by Ana Villar, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, LA FRONTERA VILLAGE, EL HIERRO ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 4,278)

Frontera by Mario Trifuoggi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, BUITRAGO DEL LOZOYA VILLAGE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (Population 2021 = 1,940)

Buitrago del Lozoya by Nicolas Vigier, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VERACRUZ CHURCH, O CARBALLIÑO VILLAGE, OURENSE, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 13,911)

Luna visita tierras gallegas by Juan A. Bafalliu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building*

*SAN SALVADOR DE LEYRE MONASTERY, NAVARRE*
*Is a religious complex to the south of the Sierra of Leyre, on land belonging to the municipality of Yesa, in Navarre, representing one of the most important historical monasteries of Spain. The oldest records of the site date from 842, when Íñigo Arista, considered the first king of Pamplona, and Wilesindo, Bishop of Pamplona, made a donation to the monastery. The monastery grew in importance thereafter, acquiring numerous properties and wealth during the first and middle stages of the Kingdom of Navarre, thanks to the privileges and donations made by the Navarrese kings. The monastery was expanded in the twelfth century. Several kings of Navarre were buried there.

MONASTERIO DE LEYRE - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FOG, A CAL VILLAGE, ALLARIZ MUNICIPALITY, OURENSE, GALICIA (Population 2017 = 16)

A Cal Camino-Sagrado by F. Arias, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BUILDINGS, AGURAIN/SALVATIERRA VILLAGE, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 5,029)

Agurain by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, TURÉGANO VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 998)

Turégano by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN JUAN BAUTUSTA CHURCH, AUÑÓN VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 140)

Auñón, Ábside de la Iglesia de San Juan Bautista by Castor_Game, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ALCAZABA (FORTRESS), ANTEQUERA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 41,348)

Alcazaba.antequera by jose maria Hita, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

EBRO RIVER, MIRANDA DE EBRO TOWN, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 35,528)

Mix de Luces by David Pirón Oraá, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building*

*SAN SALVADOR DE LEYRE MONASTERY, NAVARRE*
*Is a religious complex to the south of the Sierra of Leyre, on land belonging to the municipality of Yesa, in Navarre, representing one of the most important historical monasteries of Spain. The oldest records of the site date from 842, when Íñigo Arista, considered the first king of Pamplona, and Wilesindo, Bishop of Pamplona, made a donation to the monastery. The monastery grew in importance thereafter, acquiring numerous properties and wealth during the first and middle stages of the Kingdom of Navarre, thanks to the privileges and donations made by the Navarrese kings. The monastery was expanded in the twelfth century. Several kings of Navarre were buried there. Monastery crypt.

MONASTERIO DE LEYRE - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

EL ORIBIO MOUNTAIN RANGE, SAMOS AND TRIACASTELA MUNICIPALITIES, PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA

Monte Oribio by Roteiros Galegos, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

RAÑADOIRO (ASTURIAS) MOUNTAIN RANGE, CANGAS DEL NARCEA MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS

Cangas del Narcea-Rañadoiro by Jesus Arango, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LA HACHE MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

DSC05309 by goyo naharro, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

CUCALÓN MOUNTAIN RANGE, LA MODORRA MOUNT, PROVINCE OF TERUEL, ARAGON
And Cucalón village

La Modorra by eljavierylaconcha, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

BOUMORT MOUNTAIN RANGE, COCA DE DALT MUNICIPALITY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA

Boumort by jaumevt, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

PICOS DE URBIÓN MOUNTAIN RANGE, BURGOS AND SORIA PROVINCES, CASTILE AND LEON AND AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA

Pico de Urbión by J.A. Diaz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LES GUILLERIES MOUNTAIN RANGE, SANT HILARI SACALM MUNICIPALITY, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Guilleries by Carles Vilarrasa, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

GATA MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCES OF CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA AND SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON

Sierra de Gata by fgreddom, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building

SANTO TORIBIO DE LIÉBANA MONASTERY, CANTABRIA
Located in the Liébana region in northern Spain, the monastery is one of the five places in Christianity that, together with Rome, Jerusalem, Santiago de Compostela and Caravaca de la Cruz, has the privilege of issuing perpetual indulgences. The monastery was founded prior to the 6th century. According to tradition, the monastery venerates the largest piece of the Lignum Crucis discovered in Jerusalem by Saint Helena of Constantinople. Brought from the Church of the Holy Sepulcher by Saint Turibius of Astorga, the left arm of the True Cross is kept on a gilded silver reliquary. The monastery was initially dedicated to St. Martin of Tours but its name was changed in the 12th century. Church transept.

Monasterio de Santo Toribio de Liébana- by Miguel Angel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

XISTRAL MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF LUGO, GALICIA

Xistral by Jose M. García, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LA MUSSARA MOUNTAIN RANGE, VILAPLANA I LA FEBRÓ MUNICIPALITY, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA

Serra de la Mussara by dorotkasutor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

ARALAR MOUNTAIN RANGE, TXINDOKI PEAK, FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE AND GIPUZCOA PROVINCE, BASQUE COUNTRY

Ovejas by mikel mz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

L'OBAC MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF BARCELONA, CATALONIA

L´OBAC (Galaxi S 6) by Enric Rubio Ros, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

LAS VILLUERCAS MOUNTAIN RANGE, PROVINCE OF CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA

Las Villuercas by Carlos Julián Martín Carrizosa Photography, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE COUNTRY OF THE "SIERRAS"

Spain is a country of "sierras", a country that except in its interior plateaus, and even so, dotted with mountain ranges that push each other looking for accommodation in the old "bull's skin"

ENCIÑA DA LASTRA MOUNTAIN RANGE, RUBIÁ MUNICIPALITY, OURENSE, GALICIA

Alto do Turrieiro by Pedro López, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building

SANTA MARÍA DE CARRACEDO MONASTERY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON*​*Is an inactive abbey and palace complex, now in semi-restored state near the town of Carracedelo, province of León. Founded in the tenth century by the Benedictine order, it lies near the Way of Santiago in Northern Spain. The first cenobitic community, the Monastery of San Salvador, was founded here around the year 990 by Bermudo II, King of León and Galicia, with the principal aim of sheltering monks seeking refuge from the campaigns of the Moorish general Almanzor. This, however, did not spare the monastery from being destroyed by Almanzor in his campaign of 997. In 1138, the Infanta Sancha, sister of Alfonso VII of León, helped rebuild a monastery on the site, calling on monks from the neighboring Monastery of Santa María de Valverde near Corullón, to help her. The burgeoning monastery gained eminence, and control of lands, and also housed a royal palace. In 1203, the monastic order switched to the Cistercian order, affiliated with the Cîteaux, also calling itself the Monasterio de Santa María de Carracedo. Undergoing further depredations during the Napoleonic wars, the abbey was closed in 1835.*

*Santa María de Carracedo by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FROM VOLCANO MONTSACOPA, OLOT TOWN, GIRONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 36,299)

Olot by Ramon Arias, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MUSEUM AND JUNCAL CHURCH, IRUN TOWN, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 62,933)

IRUN-CALLE ESCUELAS-AMANECER by Gerardo García, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PUNTA PALOMA BEACH, TARIFA TOWN, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 18,466)

Tarifa by manuelballestin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

AQUEDUCT, CARRACEDO DEL MONASTERIO VILLAGE, CARRECEDELO MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 584)

Monasterio de Carracedo - Acueducto 2 by albTotxo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

INFANTADO TOWER, POTES, CANTABRIA (Population 2021 = 1,322)

Potes by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, FUENGIROLA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 82,585)

Fuengirola by Leo Hidalgo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, NAVACERRADA VILLAGE, AUTONMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (Population 2021 = 3,220)

Navacerrada at dusk, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building
*
*SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS MONASTERY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON*
*Already in Visigothic times there was a monastery dedicated to Saint Sebastian, which was restored and enlarged at the time of Count Fernán González. But somewhat later, around 1042, the building underwent another profound renovation, under the initiative of a monk born in Cañas, La Rioja, named Domingo. In the east of the building there is a kneeler where the masterpieces of that time were written by hand The monk passed through San Millán and ended up promoting the community of this place by order of King Fernando I, undertaking a magnificent Romanesque work, of which only the cloisters and the Puerta de las Vírgenes remain. The rest is already the work of the 18th and 19th centuries, basically neoclassical. Dominic's fame of sanctity and his canonization created a remarkable attraction for this Benedictine community, for which he was responsible until his death in 1073.

014874 - Santo Domingo de Silos by M.Peinado, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

AVENUE, LINARES TOWN, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 56,525)

Mañanita de niebla (10_01_18) by Ana Villar, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW AND DOCKS, ORIO VILLAGE, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 6,096)

ORIO- GUIPUZCOA by Marian Vázquez ON & OFF, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, FRÍAS VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 270)

Pueblos de España by Helfhot H B, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

METRO AND TRAM, BURJASSOT TOWN (METROPOLITAN AREA OF VALENCIA), VALENCIA, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 38,712)

Combinación en fotografía de Metro + Tranvía. BURJASSOT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHAPEL OF THE SHELLS, ILLA DA TOXA VILLAGE, O GROVE MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA (Population 2018 = 42)
It is a small island of 110 hectares located in front of the village of O Grove

Galicia - La Toja by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MOON AND CHURCH, VILLAFRANCA DE LOS BARROS VILLAGE, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA (Population 2021 = 12,534)

al abrigo de la luna by Carlos Julián Martín Carrizosa Photography, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MONASTERIES OF SPAIN
Spain, as an old Christian and Catholic country, is dotted with monasteries, some of which are more than a thousand years old. Every day they will be shown, first its exterior and the next day the interior of the building

SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS MONASTERY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON
Already in Visigothic times there was a monastery dedicated to Saint Sebastian, which was restored and enlarged at the time of Count Fernán González. But somewhat later, around 1042, the building underwent another profound renovation, under the initiative of a monk born in Cañas, La Rioja, named Domingo. In the east of the building there is a kneeler where the masterpieces of that time were written by hand The monk passed through San Millán and ended up promoting the community of this place by order of King Fernando I, undertaking a magnificent Romanesque work, of which only the cloisters and the Puerta de las Vírgenes remain. The rest is already the work of the 18th and 19th centuries, basically neoclassical. Dominic's fame of sanctity and his canonization created a remarkable attraction for this Benedictine community, for which he was responsible until his death in 1073. Romanesque cloister

Silos by Javier Pereda, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, LOARRE VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 345)

Loarre by Dan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET, SAN CRISTOBAL DE LA LAGUNA CITY, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 158,010)

San Cristobal de la Laguna, Spain, May 2013 by hectorlo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, CÓBRECES VILLAGE, ALFOZ DE LLOREDO MUNICIPALITY, CANTABRIA (Population 2021 = 548)

IMGP2717 by petercan2008, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ZUFRE VILLAGE, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 785)

España, Andalucía, Provincia de Huelva, Zufre by Michael Mechthold-Jin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, CARAVACA DE LA CRUZ TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA (Population 2021 = 25,611)

Bajo la sombra de Tomir. Caravaca de la Cruz by Miguel Ángel Sánchez-Guerrero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SQUARE, SANTA CRUZ DEL VALLE VILLAGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 324)

Santa Cruz del Valle. 2017. by Ioannes Thyrsus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León.

ROMANESQUE CASTLE AND ABBEY OF LOARRE, HUESCA, ARAGON (ARAGONESE ROMANESQUE)
The castle was built largely during the 11th and 13th centuries, when its position on the frontier between Christian and Muslim lands gave it strategic importance. It is considered one of the most impressive and beautiful castles in Spain.

Loarre by Asun Idoate, en Flickr*​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Medellín (Badajoz, Extremadura)*

Roman theatre and castle

Medellín by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

HESCHER HOUSES  , CASARES VILLAGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 7,342)

Casares(Málaga) by José vargas., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FLOWERY HOUSES, CANDELEDA VILLAGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 5,049)

Candeleda by Tomas Llorente, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET, PERALADA VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 1,945)

Callejuela 3 by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ALDÁN VILLAGE, CANGAS MUNICIPALITY, PONTEVEDRA. GALICIA (Population 2019 = 2,421)

ALDÁN by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

WIEW, LA OROTAVA TOWN, TENERIFE ISLAND, CANARY ISLAND (Population 2021 = 42,219)

Valle de La Orotava by Juan Ángel Ravelo García, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

RAILWAY STATION, ALMERÍA CITY, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 200,753)

Estación Renfe npcturna by Luis Posadas Fernández, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

MONASTERY OF SAN QUIRZE DE COLERA OF RABÓS, GIRONA, CATALONIA (CATALAN ROMANESQUE)
Benedictine abbey documented from the 9th century. Count Gausberto de Ampurias ceded the land in 927; it was rebuilt and consecrated in the year 935, by Bishop Guigo of Gerona. It was enlarged and renewed successively through the years.

SANT QUIRZE DE COLERA by Joan Biarnés, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

GUADALQUIVIR RIVER, LORA DEL RÍO TOWN, SEVILLA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 18,578)

puente rio - Lora del Río by Javi Osuna, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

GATE OF WALL, OROPESA VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 2,626)

OROPESA (TOLEDO) by Guillermo de la Puerta, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, NERJA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 21,018)

Nerja by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BUEN AMOR (GOOD LOVE) CASTLE, TOPAS VILLAGE, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 534)

Castillo del buen amor by Antonio Lobo Mena, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MEDIEVAL DEFENSES, DAROCA VILLAGE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 1,914)

DAROCA 2 (ZARAGOZA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTO SEPULCRO AND SANTO DOMINGO CHURCHES, ESTELLA-LIZARRA VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 13,911)

Estella - Santo Sepulcro - Sto Domingo by Nico, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

DOME (GALLO TOWER) OF OLD CATHEDRAL, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (LEONESE ROMANESQUE)
The most outstanding element of the monument is the considerable dome that rises above the transept supported by four impressive pendentives, and whose construction date must be around the year 1150. In its interior it has the shape of an open orange with sixteen segments, while that on the outside, on the other hand, has an almost conical shape with scale decoration, popularly known as the "Tower of the Rooster", since this animal appears on the weathervane that crowns it.

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

WALL AND CHURCH, ALMAZÁN VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 5,411)

Almazán (Soria, España), muralla (s. XII) y postigo de San Miguel by La magia de la luz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

 VIEW, SITGES TOWN, BARCELONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 30,217)

Sitges by Daniel Sesé, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ANTIGUA HERMITAGE, ZUMARRAGA VILLAGE, GIPUZKOA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 9,668)

Zumárraga by Jesús Hernández Pacheco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, IBI TOWN, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 23,652)

Ibi, Alicante by stefanny96, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

REY FOUNTAIN, PRIEGO DE CÓRDOBA TOWN, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 22,251)

Fuente del Rey Priego de Córdoba by "Fullet Tortuga", en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, SOTRES VILLAGE, CABRALES MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 130)

Sotres. by Marce Alvarez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

FACADE OF MONASTERY OF SAN LOURENZO OF CARBOEIRO, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA (GALICIAN ROMANESQUE)
The monastery was founded in the 10th century and lived its greatest splendor between the 11th and 13th centuries, later losing much of its influence and its abbatial status and being abandoned after the confiscation of Mendizábal in 1835. During the second half of the 20th century various restoration works have been carried out that have managed to preserve the architecture of the temple and some of the monastic dependencies

Monasterio Carboeiro by Tomás Vázquez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, GALLIPIENZO/GALIPENTZU VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 102)

gallipienzo by Jose Mari mendive jauregui, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ELANTXOBE VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 344)
The village has a turntable in its central square so that large vehicles: buses or large trucks can leave the urban area*

Elantxobe by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, CARBONERAS VILLAGE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 8,183)

Carboneras. by djbalbas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, MOLINASECA VILLAGE, BIERZO REGION, LEON, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 891)

MOLINASECA (León) by JUAN CARLOS PINTADO LAGO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BUILDINGS, JACA VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 13,344)

Jaca Huesca by jaime llinares cano, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SQUARE AND CASTLE, ALMANSA TOWN, ALBACETE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 24,388)

Plaza de Almansa De Noche by Julio Javier Ibáñez Pastor, en Flickr*​


----------



## juanandradehuidobro (10 mo ago)

Buitrago del Lozoya-Madrid


----------



## juanandradehuidobro (10 mo ago)

River Manzanares-Madrid


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON 
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

CASTRO URDIALES TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA
Without a doubt, bicycles are for the summer!

Las bicicletas son para el verano by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

ESPIGÜETE PEAK, PROVINCE OF PALENCIA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
Nice view of the spanish toblerone

Espigüete by Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

TARNA PASS, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF ASTURIAS
Its great length, 30 km, explains its great hardness, despite the fact that its maximum height does not reach 1,500 meters

...Va llegando el invierno by Gema González, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

EL MAR POND, SAN ILDEFONSO, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON
Also in my village of residence there is snow in winter (and in other seasons!  )

Un lugar donde volver by Jesús, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

CASORVÍA VILLAGE, LENA MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS
Sometimes an explorer train is necessary to know the depth of the snow

Casorvia by Trenero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

ABIZANDA VILLAGE, HUESCA, ARAGON
With snow, what is beautiful is even more beautiful

Abizanda - 2009 by Re Silveira, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

CHURCH OF SAN SALVADOR DE CANTAMUDA, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON (CASTILIAN ROMANESQUE)
The current building must date from the year 1185, when Alfonso VIII created the county of Pernía in favor of Bishop Don Raimundo. His making places it at the end of the twelfth or beginning of the thirteenth century

IMGP0506 by petercan2008, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

MAMPODRES MASSIF, LEÓN PROVINCE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE AND LEON
Despite its name, none of the peaks of the massif bear the name of Mampodre

Mampodre by Nacho Cosio, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

BENIFALLIM PASS, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
Also the snow sometimes reaches the heights of the warm province of Alicante

Puerto de Benifallim nevado by Iván García Carbonell, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

CASTLE, TEJADO VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON
For centuries the castle has endured the snowfalls undaunted

Tejado by alcarria XXI, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

FROM THE ALHAMBRA, SIERRA NEVADA MOUNTAIN RANGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA
In Spain the sun and the snow coexist amicably (almost always)

A sunny day... by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

LLANOS DEL HOSPITAL PLACE, BENASQUE, HUESCA, ARAGON
The snow/sun conjunction makes streams happy

Llanos del Hospital, Benasque by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

VELILLA DEL RÍO CARRIÓN VILLAGE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON
Again the sun and the snow, it is a classic in Spain

VELILLA by ÁNGEL, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

BASILICA OF SAN VICENTE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON (CASTILIAN ROMANESQUE)
Romanesque temple located in Ávila, Spain, the largest and most important in the city after the Cathedral of El Salvador and one of the most outstanding works of this architectural style in Spain

Basílica de San Vicente by Pedro Jimenez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

PUIG MAJOR PEAK, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS
Puig Major is the highest point on the island of Majorca and in the Balearic Islands

_MG_5337f by MARC MARCO RIPOLL, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

CHURCH OF SANTA MARÍA DE LA PISCINA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF LA RIOJA (CASTILIAN ROMANESQUE)
Always surrounded by mystery and "different" things, Santa María de la Piscina (St. Mary of the Pool) was built in the 12th century, without major later additions

Santa_Maria_De_La_Piscina by Alfonso Martínez, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

ARRIAGA PARK, VITORIA-GASTEIZ CITY, ARABA/ÁLABA, BASQUE COUNTRY
*
Arriaga nevado by Joseba Iriarte http://www.josebairiarte.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

TORREMOLINOS TOWN AND MIJAS AND SIERRA NEVADA MOUNTAINS RANGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA

Torremolinos_2811 by Wayloncash, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

COTOS RAILWAY STATION, PROVINCE OF SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON
Even though it is located in a different autonomous community, Cotos is a station on the C9 commuter line of Madrid

Cotos by Juanma Izquierdo, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

CASTRO VALNERA MASSIF AND CANTABRIAN SEA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA

Mar y montaña by paz fernandez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

VIEW, PUIGCERDÀ VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA

Puigcerdà by El nostre món, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

CATHEDRAL, CIUDAD REAL TOWN, CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Catedral de Ciudad Real en una noche de nieve / Ciudad Real Cathedral in a snow night by Stephen Haworth, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

COLLEGIATE OF SANTA CRUZ DE CASTAÑEDA, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CANTABRIA (CASTILIAN ROMANESQUE)
Santa Cruz de Castañeda arose around the 10th century as a Cluniac Benedictine monastery. Later, in the twelfth century, it became a collegiate church in charge of a group of canons of the order of San Agustín

Collégiale Santa Cruz XIIe siècle, Castañeda, Valles Pasiegos, Cantabrie, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

ALTOZANO SQUARE, ALBACETE CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF CASTILE-LA MANCHA

Gran Hotel - Albacete (nevada 7 enero 2010) by avogadro83, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

AVENUE, VALLADOLID CITY, CASTILE AND LEON

Nieve V by mit0507 - Mari -, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

"ESCORIALÍN" BUILDING, OVIEDO CITY, ASTURIAS

Escorialín by Reihe Sechs, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

UNIVERSITAT SQUARE, BARCELONA CITY, CATALONIA

Plaça Universitat congelada by Miquel Pellicer, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON
Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

STREET, MADRID CITY, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID

Filomena en Madrid by alvaro pi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN AND THE SNOW THAT WILL COME SOON*
*Spain, even though it is a country of sun, is also a country of snow, thus demonstrating its extraordinary climatic and landscape variety

KURSAAL BRIDGE, DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIAN CITY, GIPUZCOA, BASQUE COUNTRY

Un día inolvidable en Donostia by mikel gardey, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH ROMANESQUE

Spanish Romanesque, Hispanic Romanesque or Peninsular Romanesque are bibliographic names to designate the spatial division of Romanesque art that corresponds to the Hispanic-Christian kingdoms of the Iberian Peninsula in the 11th and 12th centuries. However, its stylistic features are essentially in common with the European Romanesque, and in particular differentiated between the different areas into which it is usually subdivided. The southern half of the Peninsula lacks Romanesque art, since it remained under Muslim rule (Andalusian art). The Romanesque of the central area of the Peninsula is scarce and late, with practically no presence south of the Ebro and the Tagus; being the peninsular northern third the area where the Romanesque buildings are concentrated. In view of the fact that the Romanesque is introduced into the Peninsula from East to West, for the purposes of its study, the regional delimitation is done following the same direction: in "eastern kingdoms" (the Pyrenean kingdoms or territories: Catalan Romanesque, Romanesque Aragonese and Navarrese Romanesque), and "western kingdoms" (Leonese Romanesque, Castilian Romanesque, Asturian Romanesque, Galician Romanesque and Portuguese Romanesque). Today, due to its variety, quantity and quality, Spain has the largest heritage of Romanesque art in Europe; and as for the consideration of including the Portuguese Romanesque within the Spanish Romanesque, it is due to the fact that at the time of development of this European unitary art, the north of present-day Portugal was not yet emancipated from the Spanish kingdom of León

MONASTERY OF SAN MIGUEL DE ARALAR, FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE (NAVARRESE ROMANESQUE)
Romanesque in style, the first reference dates from 1032, although it is assumed that a pre-Romanesque temple already existed in the 9th century. After a fire in the 10th century, it was restored, expanding it with two side naves

Santuario de San Miguel de Aralar by Miguel Seco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, VILLAVICIOSA DE ODÓN TOWN (METROPOLITAN AREA OF MADRID), AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (Population 2021 = 28,030)*

*Castillo de Villaviciosa de Odón** by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ARAKIL RIVER, ASIAIN VILLAGE, OLTZA ZENDEA/CENDEA DE OLZA MUNICIPALITY, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 161)

Asiain en primavera. by Amós Álvarez Gurucharri, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

THE DARSENA, AYAMONTE TOWN, HUELVA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 21.510)

Ayamonte. HUELVA by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, BURG VILLAGE, FARRERA MUNICIPALITY, LLEIDA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 37)

Burg al vespre / Burg under the sun by SBA73, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SIL RIVER, DOADE VILLAGE, SOBER MUNICIPALITY, LUGO, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 123)

IMG_9346-1 by Pedro Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, DEIÀ VILLAGE, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 674)

Mallorca - Deiá by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

NATIVIDAD CHURCH, DURUELO VILLAGE, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 190)

Iglesia de la Natividad. Duruelo (Segovia) by Josep Maria Viñolas Esteva, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, DALÍAS VILLAGE, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 4,102)

Dalías by Antonio Callejón, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS OF SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

TORMES RIVER, PROVINCE OF SALAMANCA AND OTHERS, CASTILE AND LEON (284 KM.)

Río Tormes con cielo azul y nubes. Salamanca by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ESPEJO VILLAGE, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 3,272)

Espejo dominando la campiña cordobesa by Juan A. Bafalliu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, ESCALONA VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 3,441)

AMANECER ROJO by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SQUARE, ESPINOSA DE LOS MONTEROS VILLAGE, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 1,674)

Espinosa de los monteros by Devaneos.com, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

TOWN HALL, ESQUIVIAS VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 5,747)

Esquivias by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SAN SALVADOR CHURCH, EJEA DE LOS CABALLEROS TOWN, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 17,036)

Iglesia de San Salvador - Ejea de los Caballeros by Yaroslav Romanenko, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, ESCATRÓN VILLAGE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 1,120)

Escatrón by Artal B., en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

GENÍL RIVER, PROVINCE OF SEVILLA AND OTHERS, ANDALUSIA (359 KM.)
It is the longest of the second category of rivers in Spain

Río Genil-Meandro Malpasillo-Corcoya (Sevilla) Para mis amigos Luis y Rosa- by lameato feliz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, FINESTRAT VILLAGE, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 7,402)
This unique village has 267 meters of coastline, with the majority of its inhabitants, Spanish and foreigners, living on the seashore

Privileged by Willy Verhulst, en Flickr*
​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SOHAIL CASTLE, FUENGIROLA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 82,585)

Sohail Castle by Stehouwer and Recio, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTA MARÍA LA REAL CHURCH, FITERO, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 82,585)

219 - Absides - Monasterio Sta María la Real - Fitero (Navarra) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

DALI'S MUSEUM, FIGUERES TOWN, GIRONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 47,043)

Figueras by felix costabrava-pals, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANT GREGORY HERMITAGE, FALSET VILLAGE, TARRAGONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 2,724)

Ermita de San Gregori. by Ricardo Pallejá, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BOOT AND ATLANTIC OCEAN, FISTERRA VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 4,714)
Fisterra -> Finisterre -> Finis Terrae, the ancient end of the earth for the Greco-Roman world; the end, also, of the Jacobean way


La Bota del Peregrino by avistaderender, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

JABALÓN RIVER, PROVINCE OF CIUDAD REAL, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (160 KM.)

Rio Jabalón by Fran Montes, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, GUADAMUR VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 1,806)

Castillo de Guadamur - Toledo by Diego Valera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CATHEDRAL, JEREZ DE LA FRONTERA CITY, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 212,801)

Spain - Jerez de la Frontera by jouet26, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

HERMITAGE, JARABA VILLAGE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 282)

Virgen de Jaraba 2014 by villelite, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, JÓDAR VILLAGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 11,583)

Jódar desde la Sierra de Miramontes by Ildefonso Alcala, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE AND CHURCH, JAVIER VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 125)
The Castle was the birthplace of Saint Francis Xavier

Javier by tommstoerhains, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, JAVIERRE DEL OBISPO VILLAGE, BIESCAS MUNICIPALITY, HUESCA, ARAGON (Population 2021 = 15)

Ruta del Serrablo by Paco Satué, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, JADRAQUE VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 1,383)

Atardecer en el castillo by F719D, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography
*
*JARAMA RIVER, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA AND AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID (190 KM.)*

*The El Vado Reservoir with the Mountain range of Ayllón in the background, El Embalse de El Vado con la Sierra de Ayllón de Fondo by Jörg Kaftan, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SQUARE AND CHURCH, LLANGREU/LANGREO TOWN, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 33,930)

1022 Asturias. Langreo. by Joan Carles Doria, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, LABASTIDA/BASTIDA, ARABA/ÁLAVA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2021 = 1,532)

Labastida by moonflower (Carol), en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, LAREDO VILLAGE, CANTABRIA (Population 2021 = 10,996)

Spain - Cantabria - Laredo by Marcial Bernabéu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, LLUANCO/LUANCO VILLAGE, ASTURIAS (Population 2021 = 6,023)

1311 Asturias. Luanco. by Joan Carles Doria, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

HOUSES, LANTZ VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 151)

Lantz by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, LLIVIA VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA (Population 2021 = 1,665)
Llivia is a Spanish enclave in French territory. The Segre river runs through its territory, a Spanish river that originates in France

Llivia in a cloudy day by Enric Bisbe Gil, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

SEGRE RIVER, LLEIDA AND GIRONA PROVINCES, CATALONIA AND HUESCA AND ZARAGOZA PROVINCES, ARAGON ALSO FRANCE (265 KM.)

Rio Segre, Congost de Mu by Felix Marimon, en Flickr*​


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Street in Valencia:









Flickr, photo by Artfolc


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, MAZARRÓN TOWN, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF REGIÓN DE MURCIA (Population 2021 = 32,988)

Puerto Deportivo Mazarron by Jotomo62, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

MAYOR SQUARE, MOGARRAZ VILLAGE, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 260)

Plaza mayor - Vista general by albTotxo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, MECINA BOMBARÓN VILLAGE, ALPUJARRA DE LA SIERRA MUNICIPALITY, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 548)

Mecina Bombarón, Granada_05175 by Wayloncash, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH AND SQUARE, MIRANDA DEL CASTAÑAR VILLAGE, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 382)

miranda del castañar by CARLOS, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, MONTILLA TOWN, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 22,633)

Montilla by sula, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, OJÉN VILLAGE, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 4,023)

Ojén desde las cuevas!!! by Pepe Chocolate, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, OCHAGAVÍA/OTSAGABIA VILLAGE, NAVARRE (Population 2021 = 496)

Ochagavía by Le Grimpeur, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

FOUNTAIN AND SQUARE, ORIHUELA TOWN, ALACANT/ALICANTE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (Population 2021 = 78,940)

Orihuela by DEREK APPLETON, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

DOWNTOWN, OURENSE CITY, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 104,596)

Ourense, Spain by Manuel ROMARIS, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, ORGAZ VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2021 = 2,625)

Iglesia de Orgaz by risugon1, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

GUADALIMAR RIVER, ALBACETE PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA AND JAÉN PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA (167 KM.)

navegantes by vicente herrera, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

TOWN HALL, PUERTO REAL TOWN, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA (Population 2021 = 41,771)

Ayuntamiento by Juan Carrero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, PETRA VILLAGE, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS (Population 2021 = 3,067)

Petra, Mallorca by Lisa Marie Sykes, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, PUENTE DEL CONGOSTO VILLAGE, SALAMANCA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 213)

Puente del Congosto by Frayle, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SQUARE, PEÑALBA DE SANTIAGO VILLAGE, PONFERRADA MUNICIPALITY, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 213)

Peñalba de Santiago - El Bierzo by Jose Iglesias, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PAMBRE CASTLE, PALAS DE REI VILLAGE, LUGO, GALICIA (Population 2021 = 3,319)

Castillo de Pambre Siglo XIV / Pambre Castle XIV Century by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

SANTA EULALIA CHURCH, PAREDES DE NAVA VILLAGE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 1,899)

SANTA EULALIA. PAREDES DE NAVA. PALENCIA. by Fernando Guerra Velasco, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

TIETAR RIVER, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID, AVILA PROVINCE, CASTILE AND LEON, TOLEDO PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA AND CÁCERES PROVINCE, EXTREMADURA (150 KM.)

Moments of serenity by Jotha Garcia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, QUESADA VILLAGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA (Population 2022 = 5,106)*

Quesada by KRAMEN, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, QUINTANA DE MARCO VILLAGE, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2022 = 353)

Castillo de Quintana del Marco - León. by Mª José M, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, QUINTANILLA DE LAS VIÑAS VILLAGE, MAMBRILLAS DE LARA MUNICIPALITY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2021 = 18)
The church of Santa María de Lara, is one of the last surviving Visigoth churches on the Iberian Peninsula. The church is notable not only for its age and architectural type, but also because it is believed to contain the earliest representation of Christ in Spanish religious art.

Quintanilla de las Viñas - Burgos by Javier Gallego, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

PARK, QUINTANAR DE LA ORDEN VILLAGE, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2022 = 11,069)

Quintanar de la Orden by Delia Camelia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, QUINTANA-MARÍA VILLAGE, VALLE DE TOBALINA MUNICIPALITY, BURGOS, CASTILE AND LEON (Population 2020 = 37)

PIC_1388 by Jose Luis Tirado, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH, QUINTO VILLAGE, ZARAGOZA, ARAGON (Population 2022 = 1,916)

El Piquete, Quinto by Marc Climent, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography
*
*NOGUERA-PALLARESA RIVER, LLEIDA PROVINCE, CATALONIA **(154 KM.)*

*RESTOS DEL PASADO . by TOYOGRACOR, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

VIEW, YAIZA TOWN, LANZAROTE ISLAND, LAS PALMAS, CANARY ISLANDS (Population 2022 = 16,924)

Yaiza by Gustavo Medina, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

GUADALHORCE RIVER, GRANADA AND MÁLAGA PROVINCES, ANDALUSIA (154 KM.)

DSC_0214_1 by Miguel Vertedor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

STREET, ZARATAMO VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY (Population 2022 = 1,628)

Zarátamo by eitb.eus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

ASUNCIÓN CHURCH, ZARRATÓN VILLAGE, LA RIOJA (Population 2022 = 258)

#zarratón Iglesia de la Asunción #larioja by Juanmi Muñoz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CASTLE, ZORITA DE LOS CANES VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (Population 2022 = 60)

Zorita de los Canes by alcarria XXI, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

CHURCH AND ROMAN COLUMNS, ZALAMEA DE LA SERENA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA (Population 2022 = 3,460)
Zalamea is the setting of the play, “El Alcalde de Zalamea,” or the “Mayor of Zalamea.”

Zalamea de la Serena (Badajoz) by Raul G. Coto, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

BRANDOMIN BRIDGE, ZAS VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA (Population 2022 = 4,308)

Brandomil-1 by amigos casaciencias, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

_*VILLAGES, TOWNS AND CITIES OF SPAIN*_
*LARGE OR SMALL, MODERN OR MEDIEVAL, THESE ARE THE INHABITED PLACES OF
SPAIN

HIGHWAY, ZIZUR MAYOR/ZIZUR NAGUSIA TOWN, NAVARRE (Population 2022 = 15,497)
Metropolitan Area of Pamplona

Zizur by iraila2008, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

CIGÜELA RIVER, CUENCA AND CIUDAD REAL PROVINCES, CASTILE-LA MANCHA (225 KM.)

río Ciguela by Paco López, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!*

*NIGÜELAS VILLAGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA*
*"december light"*

*130. Nigüelas. by emijus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, ZARAGOZA CITY, ARAGON*
*"Mudejar art always present in Aragon"*
*
Vistas de Zaragoza by Laura Trives Abad, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

BOQUERÍA MARKET, BARCELONA CITY, CATALONIA*
*"The spirit of Barcelona"*
*
boquería by Helena Barker, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

ESPAÑA SQUARE,SEVILLA CITY, ANDALUSIA*
*"Seville and beauty"*

*plaza españa, Sevilla sunset by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

SANTO ANDRÉ DE TEIXIDO VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA*
*"Galicia, the journey to the afterlife"*

*Irás de muerto? by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

CATHEDRAL, SEGOVIA TOWN, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"The Lady of Segovia"*
*
España - Segovia by fontxito, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

MIJARES/MILLARS RIVER, TERUEL PROVINCE, ARAGON AND CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN PROVINCE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (159 KM.)

2012 Montanejos by Jose Gonzalvo Vivas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, RONDA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*
*"Since when on the tightrope?"*
*
Ronda by J. A. Cárdenas, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

NATURAL PARK OF SOMIEDO, ASTURIAS*
*"If Asturias were not in Spain, Spain would not be Spain"*
*
Colores de Otoño en Somiedo by Mi Mundo visto a través del objetivo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

TOBÍA PEAK, TOBÍA VILLAGE, LA RIOJA*
*"As incredible as it may seem, at the bottom of the gorge there is a village that gives its name to the peak"*
*
_DSC1596 - Peña de Tobía (La Rioja) by Enrique Maestro, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

ATAURIQUES (توريق) OF MOSQUE-CATHEDRAL, CÓRDOBA, ANDALUSIA*
*"ataurique  (uncountable)"*

*Atauriques توريق by Ibn Jaldun, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

LA PEDRIZA PLACE, AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY OF MADRID*
*"When the stones become human"*
*
Pedriza by Dani Montero, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

SANTA CRISTINA CHURCH, LENA MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS*
*"This architectural art is unique in Spain, and in Spain it only exists in Asturias"*
*
Después de la tormenta, siempre llega la calma.... by Mi Mundo visto a través del objetivo, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

LLOBREGAT RIVER, BARCELONA PROVINCE, CATALONIA (175 KM.)

Rio Llobregat by Daniel Martín, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

LAGA BEACH, IBARRANGELU VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, BASQUE COUNTRY*
*"Lonely northern beaches"*

*Bizkaia - Ibarrangelu - Playa by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

PORCH OF SANTA MARÍA MONASTERY, RIPOLL VILLAGE, GIRONA, CATALONIA*
*"Glorious romanesque"*
*
Ripoll by Temito, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, URUEÑA VILLAGE, VALLADOLID, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"Visit to the middle ages"*
*
Urueña by Fernando Martínez Martin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

MUERTOS (DEAD) BEACH, CARBONERAS MUNICIPALITY, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA*
*"No longer so lonely southern beaches"*
*
Playa de Los Muertos by Juan C, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

COAST, NERJA TOWN, MÁLAGA, ANDALUSIA*
*"They say beauty lives here"*
*
Nerja by fjenciso, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

ESTUARY, BETANZOS VILLAGE, A CORUÑA, GALICIA*
*"Almost when the Northwest Sea begins"*
*
Betanzos by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography
*
*GUADAJOZ RIVER, JAÉN AND CÓRDOBA PROVINCES, ANDALUSIA (171 KM.)*

*Guadajoz, río del pan by Juan A. Bafalliu, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

SAN MIGUEL CHURCH, ESTELLA-LIZARRA VILLAGE, NAVARRE*
*"Romanesque chapiters of the southern portal"*

*DSC0283 Capiteles de la Portada meridional, Iglesia de San Miguel Arcángel, siglo XII, Estella, Navarra by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

ROMAN MOSAIC OF NOHEDA, VILLAR DE DOMINGO GARCIA VILLAGE, CUENCA, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*
*"Considered the largest discovered to date in the world"*
*
Mosaico Romano Noheda by Moragueta, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

LA VERA CRUZ CHURCH, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"Romanesque capitals that decorate the enigmatic Segovian church"*
*
Iglesia de la Vera Cruz, Segovia. by Tomás Martín, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

ROMAN MOSAIC OF LA OLMEDA, PEDROSA DE LA VEGA VILLAGE, PALENCIA, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"Located in the fabulous villa of the same name"*
*
La Olmeda by Luis A. López, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

SAN PEDRO CHURCH, CARACENA VILLAGE, SORIA, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"Even a humble rural Romanesque church can have splendid chapiters"*
*
Capiteles románicos. by Tomás Martín, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

MOSAIC OF A SUMPTUOUS HOUSE, MÉRIDA, BADAJOZ, EXTREMADURA*
*"Marcianus, ancient roman sport star"*
*
Marcianus, ancient roman sport star / Marciano, estrella romana del deporte by Ramon Oria, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

CORBONES RIVER, MÁLAGA, CÁDIZ AND SEVILLA PROVINCES, ANDALUSIA (177 KM.)

Pantano de Puebla de Cazalla. Sevilla. by Ana María Pérez Saá, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

SQUARE, GARROVILLAS DE ALCONÉTAR VILLAGE, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA*
*"Is it a theatrical set for "Fuenteovejuna"?"*

*Garrovillas de Alconétar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

BASILICA FROM COVADONGA VILLAGE, CANGAS DE ONÍS MUNICIPALITY, ASTURIAS*
*"And is this a set for "The Dog in the Manger"?"*
*
asturias by Gabriel, en Flickr





*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

GREDOS MOUNTAIN RANGE, ÁVILA, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"Perhaps a set for "Life is a dream"?"*
*
Sierra de Gredos by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW OF ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE, BASQUE COUNTRY FROM FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE*
*"Is this a painted backdrop for "Punishment without Revenge"?"*

*Sierra de Toloño-Cantabria. by Mackedwars, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA VILLAGE, CANTABRIA*
*"Would it be valid for "The great theater of the world"?"*
*
San Vicente de la Barquera al atardecer - San Vicente after sunset. by Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA VILLAGE, CÁDIZ, ANDALUSIA*
*"And this one for "El Caballero de Olmedo"?"*
*
Zahara de la Sierra ( Tierra de Cádiz ) by miguelbejar, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography
*
*VADERADUEY RIVER, LEÓN, VALLADOLID AND ZAMORA PROVINCES PROVINCES, CASTILE AND LEON (158 KM.)*
*Roman bridge of Becilla de Valderaduey, Valladolid province

Puente romano en Becilla de Valderaduey by Juan Blanco Photography, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

GENOVESES COVE, CABO DE GATA-NÍJAR MUNICIPALITY, ALMERÍA, ANDALUSIA*
*"Lonely beaches of Gata's cape"*

*
Ensenada de Los Genoveses by Juan Mercader, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

MALVELLIDO STREAM, EL GASCO VILLAGE, LAS HURDES REGION, CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA*
*"Unknown land stream"*

*El Gasco-14 Río Malvellido by Alonso Moreno Bueno, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

BEACH, MUNDAKA VILLAGE, BIZKAIA, BADQUE COUNTRY*
*"Soccer game on the beach"*
*
Cobertizo y Gaviotas by Aleksu, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, ARES DEL MAESTRAT VILLAGE, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA*
*"Always on top"*
*
✅ 20017 - Ares del Maestrat (País Valencià ) //// by Joanot Bellver ⭐, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VIEW, PENDES VILLAGE, CILLÓRIGO DE LIÉBANA MUNICIPALITY, CANTABRIA*
*"The infinite beauty of Cantabria"*
*
Pendes, Valle de Liébana. Cantabria by Mackedwars, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

VEREDA DE LA ESTRELLA (STAR'S PATH), GÜÉJAR SIERRA VILLAGE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA*
*"Old paths of the Sierra Nevada mountain range"*
*
445. Almendros en la Vereda de la Estrella. by emijus, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

ARAGÓN RIVER, HUESCA AND ZARAGOZA PROVINCES, ARAGON AND FORAL COMMUNITY OF NAVARRE (195 KM.)
Erronkariarren/Roncaleses bridge, Yesa/Esa village, Navarre

Esa / Yesa - Erronkariarren zubia by A.M. Goñi, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

ROSE WINDOW, CATHEDRAL, MONDOÑEDO VILLAGE, LUGO, GALICIA*
_*"Northern light"*_

*Mondoñedo, Lugo, Galicia, España** by Caty, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

STAINED GLASS WINDOW, CATHEDRAL, SEGOVIA, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"Light at 1,000 meters just above sea level"*
*
Vidriera en la Catedral de Segovia by Elena, en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

STAINED GLASS WINDOWS AND ROSE WINDOW, CATHEDRAL, TOLEDO, CASTILE-LA MANCHA*
*"Gothic light"*
*
Catedral de Santa Maria Gotico s XIII-XIV by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

STAINED GLASS WINDOWS, CATHEDRAL, PALMA, MAJORCA ISLAND, BALEARIC ISLANDS*
*"The greatest light in the gothic world"*
*
Catedral, Palma de Mallorca. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

SAGRADA FAMILIA BASILICA, BARCELONA, CATALONIA*
*"Still to end the light"*
*
Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by Claude Pépin, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THIS IS SPAIN!

STAINED GLASS WINDOWS, CATHEDRAL, LEÓN, CASTILE AND LEON*
*"More glass than stone"*
*
Catedral de León (Vitrinas - Coro) by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr
*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MEDIUM RIVERS IN SPAIN
There are few large rivers in Spain, but nevertheless there are some that are not streams, but medium rivers that feed those important in Spanish geography

TURIA (OR GUADALAVIAR) RIVER, TERUEL PROVINCE, ARAGON, CUENCA PROVINCE, CASTILE-LA MANCHA AND VALENCIA PROVINCE, COMUNITAT VALENCIANA (286 KM.)
Turia gorge

Hoces del Turia by Paz Gil Marti, en Flickr*​


----------

